# Leichte Touren Königsforst , Tütberg und in der Ecke [Teil 2]



## Ehrenfeld (12. Februar 2008)

Mit Verweis auf dieses Thema wirds jetzt hier weitergehen.
Viel Erfolg


----------



## Montana (12. Februar 2008)

Freesoul schrieb:


> Mit Verweis auf dieses Thema wirds jetzt hier weitergehen.
> Viel Erfolg




Danke schön  Freesoul (Hannes) 

Bist Du jetzt der Königsforst Thread Besitzer ?  

Gruß Guido _(Montana)_ ex-KFL-Thread Besitzer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (12. Februar 2008)

Also es geht weiter .... muss nur ein paar Zitate rüber "retten"   



			
				Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Heute geht ab der Bud los ... ohne Montana der leicht krank ist und der FC spielt auch



Schei$$e, dass ich nicht Fahrad gefahren bin gestern Abend  



			
				Pepin schrieb:
			
		

> war mal wieder eine super geile Montagsrunde habe jetzt 82km und einen 21km/h schnitt auf der uhr
> 
> danke an die begleiter und den guide für die motivation
> __________________
> Gruß Pepin



Ein Glück, dass ich nicht Fahrrad gefahren bin


----------



## Ehrenfeld (12. Februar 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Danke schön  Freesoul (Hannes)
> 
> Bist Du jetzt der Königsforst Thread Besitzer ?
> 
> Gruß Guido _(Montana)_ ex-KFL-Thread Besitzer



Ich bin jedenfalls 50% der Moderatoren an den die gemeldeten Beiträge gehen


----------



## bernhardwalter (12. Februar 2008)

Zur gestrigen Montags-Rheinrunde trafen sich 

Ralf @ ralf
ralf @ konfuzius
Heinz @ heio
Michael @ Pepin

ein Motorradfahrer ( Herbert ) mußten wir leider da lassen war uns zu schnell 

und 
Bernhard @ bernhardwalter

Es war eine gemütliche   und sehr unterhaltsame   Abendrunde mit netten Mitfahrern bei schönem,klaren und kaltem Winterwetter.
Es gab keine Pannen aber auch keine Einkehr 

Danke an alle Mitfahrer

Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## Montana (12. Februar 2008)

Freesoul schrieb:


> Ich bin jedenfalls 50% der Moderatoren an den die gemeldeten Beiträge gehen




Ach ... daher kennen wir uns    

*@ all MTB - Wellnesser -innen *

Könnte interessant sein : 

Samstag 16.02. in der Wahner Heide* MTB Wellness *mit Pepin 

Wer kommt mit ?


----------



## Schnegge (12. Februar 2008)

Freesoul schrieb:


> Ich bin jedenfalls 50% der Moderatoren an den die gemeldeten Beiträge gehen




Welche der zwei Meldungen hast du denn bekommen?


----------



## Montana (12. Februar 2008)

Hallo KFLer,

ich werde morgen mit Jerd und Konsorten ab Dünnwald Richtung Gebirge losziehen   Daher gibt es morgen auch keinen LMB Termin von mir. Das ist wohl auch besser so nach den Erfahrungen des letzen Mittwochs besonders da ich immer noch leicht erkältet bin und mich daher etwas schonen möchte. (muss)

Weitere Termine werden von _mir_  in mehr oder wenig regelmässigen Abständen folgen. Diese Touren werden dann natürlich weiterhin ausschliesslich _Wellness _Charakter besitzen und mittelfristig gesehen von unterschiedlichen Treffpunkten starten und unterschiedliche Tourgebiete beinhalten. 

Es ist Zeit für Änderungen . Packen wir es an.


----------



## ralf (12. Februar 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> *Es ist Zeit für Änderungen .* Packen wir es an.




...  
.
.
.
.
... hmmm, eigentlich schade. Auch wenn ich in den letzten Wochen nicht oft dabei war: Der Mittwoch hatte schon eine feste Größe. Irgendwie der Höhepunkt der Woche ... ..., der Zeitpunkt, wo Papa mal die Sau rauslassen konnte ...  

Nun gut. Guido, Du hast trotzdem in der Region eine große Gemeinde zusammengeführt und für ein Miteinander langfristig begeistert. Du weißt, das das gewürdigt und anerkannt wird!  

... und warum sollte die Mittwochstour nicht mal einen anderen Startpunkt haben. Ich werde mich auch dort dazu gesellen ...  

Gruß Ralf  _, der morgen leider nicht dabei sein kann ..._


----------



## Montana (12. Februar 2008)

Vielen Dank für die netten Worte Ralf    

Klar wird es eine gewisse Kontinuität geben. Ich werde bestimmt sehr oft ab Brück starten aber nicht unbedingt *jede *Woche. Die KFL Idee braucht etwas frischen Wind.

_Ich_ werde jedenfalls nur noch Touren einstellen und auch mitfahren, die meinem ehrlichen Schwierigkeitsgrad  entsprechen.  


BTW: Jörg die _Schnegge _macht geniale Sachen und hat ein excellentes Tourenguiding drauf ... da wird bestimmt weiterhin große Nachfrage bestehen ... besonderes wenn man sich den Trainingseifer mancher MTBler anschaut  

*Liebe Grüße und bis bald im Wald*

P.S. Das  L haben wir ja leider schon lange verloren .... erinnerst Du Dich ? 










ralf schrieb:


> ...
> .
> .
> .
> ...


----------



## bernhardwalter (12. Februar 2008)

Bin mal gespannt ob Jörg @ Schnegge eine Tour einstellt,habe etwas gehört von trails und so  

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelwolf (12. Februar 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> ..._Ich_ werde jedenfalls nur noch Touren einstellen und auch mitfahren, die meinem ehrlichen Schwierigkeitsgrad  entsprechen. ...


 

Heute scheint der Tag der großen Überraschungen zu sein  . Jetzt bin ich am rätseln, wie Dein "ehrlicher Schwierigkeitsgrad" aussieht - warst in letzter Zeit, soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, ja recht flott unterwegs.

Was Du in Köln mit dem regelmäßigen Biketreff geschaffen hast, ist schon einzigartig  . Ich hoffe, es finden sich - neben Jörg, der auch unermüdlich im Einsatz (sogar neuerdings professionell, wie ich gesehen habe  ) ist - genügend Leute, die das Werk fortführen. Deinerseits hast Du Dir eine etwas ruhigere Gangart verdient.... aber: 

_Niemals geht man so ganz 
irgendwas von Dir bleibt zurück
es hat seinen Platz 
immer in Köln-Brück! 
_


----------



## Schnegge (12. Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich glaube das hört sich alles schlimmer an als es ist. Die letzten Male waren halt  die Schnellnesser deutlich in der Überzahl,... da kann ich Guidos Unmut und den Wunsch nach neuen Dingen gut verstehen,... Die Welt dreht sich halt weiter...
Ich weiß nur nicht wo das enden soll: Wenn Guido das Einzugsgebiet erhöht, wird er bald Wißkirchnische Verhältnisse bei seinen Touren haben .

Ich werde erst mal die Mittwochstouren weiter Aufrecht werhalten,... und ich bin mir sicher, dass wir das eine oder andere mal unseren Master of KFL als Gastguide haben werden...

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Tazz (12. Februar 2008)

*Booohhhh Guido *



Teil II in *Deinem*  Thread  

Herzlichen Glückwunsch dazu  und noch viel Spaß   in Deinem Königforst  Herr Königforster 

Grüße 
Tazz


----------



## ralf (12. Februar 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> P.S. Das  L haben wir ja leider schon lange verloren .... erinnerst Du Dich ?



... ja, ich erinnere mich noch sehr, sehr, sehr gut ...  

Wurde das *"L"* nicht vor langer Zeit von einem ehrwürdigen und allseits geschätztem Biker geraubt und nach *L*indlar entführt? ... ... und führt dort seitdem ein *"leichtes"* und dennoch bewegtes Trailleben ...    ...  ... ...


----------



## Pepin (12. Februar 2008)

ich dachte das "L" stand für lüderich


----------



## Handlampe (12. Februar 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Weitere Termine werden von _mir_  in mehr oder wenig regelmässigen Abständen folgen. Diese Touren werden dann natürlich weiterhin ausschliesslich _Wellness _Charakter besitzen und mittelfristig gesehen von unterschiedlichen Treffpunkten starten und unterschiedliche Tourgebiete beinhalten.
> 
> Es ist Zeit für Änderungen . Packen wir es an.



Find ich gut, Guido

Mal was Neues. 
Ausserdem hoffe ich natürlich auch, dich mal wieder bei uns begrüssen zu dürfen, ich meine du hättest dich in der letzten Zeit schwer dünn gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hama687 (13. Februar 2008)

*Stop, keiner Schreibt was*

ich will auch entlich auf einer ersten Seite des KFL Threads sein  


wundert mich aber auch, Guido, du bist doch woll zur Zeit ziemlich fit? die veränderungen mit den verschiedenen anfahrtszielen find ich gut, von brück war man ja schon was eingeschränkt was das bergische land betrifft, musste man sich halt erkämpfen 

Naja bald hab ich Zivi und kann auch endlich wieder die Abend Termine mit fahren  Bis dann Alex

ps. stand das *"L"* nicht für  "bitte *L*ächeln?"  




















Das hab ich auch noch in den untieffen meines FotoAlbums gefunden, auch nicht mehr ganz aktuell


----------



## Schnegge (13. Februar 2008)

Auf Grund der Wetterverhältnisse wird's heute Abend traillastig  
Und weil viel runter auch viel hoch bedeutet   hab ich die Schwierigkeit auf mittel  angehoben... Die jenigen die sich schon eingetragen haben (Bernhard Walter und Konfuzius) müssen da jetzt durch  

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## bernhardwalter (13. Februar 2008)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Auf Grund der Wetterverhältnisse wird's heute Abend traillastig
> Und weil viel runter auch viel hoch bedeutet   hab ich die Schwierigkeit auf mittel  angehoben... Die jenigen die sich schon eingetragen haben (Bernhard Walter und Konfuzius) müssen da jetzt durch
> 
> Gruß
> Jörg



Schauen wir mal,viele Wege führen nach Rom ( äh,nach oben )  
bin auf jeden fall dabei,denn oben wird ja immer schön gewartet 

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## Ommer (13. Februar 2008)

ralf schrieb:


> ... ja, ich erinnere mich noch sehr, sehr, sehr gut ...
> 
> Wurde das *"L"* nicht vor langer Zeit von einem ehrwürdigen und allseits geschätztem Biker geraubt und nach *L*indlar entführt? ... ... und führt dort seitdem ein *"leichtes"* und dennoch bewegtes Trailleben ...    ...  ... ...




ja, das *L* ist vor geraumer Zeit verloren gegangen....

es soll auf verschiedenen *l*ustigen Tröde*L*touren in den bergischen Wä*l*dern gesehen worden sein....


Nun, Guido, auf die alternativen Startpunkte bin ich gespannt.   


sonnige Grüße

Achim


----------



## Montana (13. Februar 2008)

*Dankesantworten Teil I  * 

*@ bernhardwalter*



			
				mein ex-MTB - Freund Bernhard schrieb:
			
		

> Bin mal gespannt ob Jörg @ Schnegge eine Tour einstellt,habe etwas gehört von trails und so
> 
> Schönen Gruß
> 
> Bernhard II



Du hast es kapiert   Der König ist tot es lebe der König    


*@ Eifelwolf*

Na ja ... tausend Dank ... aber das klingt so traurig ... Abschied und Nachfolger ... hmmm ... ich bleibe doch irgendwie dabei ... halt nicht mehr jeden Mittwoch ... das bedeutet auch dass ich endlich  frei bin um z.B. auch mal wieder in den Kottenforst zu kommen.


*@ Tazz *

Danke schön für die netten Worte ... Wann fähst Du denn mal wieder mit ?
Und die Frage alle Fragen : Wellness oder Schnellness. Deinem Training nach wohl eher schneller mittlerweile, was ?

*@ ralf*

Das L ist dort aber auch perfekt aufgehoben ... ich glaub die haben da sogar einen L - weg


----------



## Eifelwolf (13. Februar 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> ... das bedeutet auch dass ich endlich  frei bin um z.B. auch mal wieder in den Kottenforst zu kommen.


 
  Super . Uuund im Sommer musst Du unbedingt unser(en) neuen Klassiker und Landschaftspraliné, die "Schweinerunde" (kennst Du bisher nur teilweise), kennenlernen.


----------



## Montana (13. Februar 2008)

*Dankesantworten Teil II*  

*@ Pepin*

Stimmt Micha ...aber zunächst stand das L für Leicht oder Light ... *K *önigs *F* orst *L* eicht 

Dann haben wir das L bei einer Lüderich Tour u.a. mit den Herren _ralf_ und _Ommer_ verloren bzw. vermute ich das Herr Ommer das L geklaut und es mit zur Linde genommen hat  

Daraufhin hat Herr Cheetah die Idee mit der Namensänderung KF L = Lüderich gehabt. 

*@ Handlampe*

Danke auch Dir und ich finde es auch gut so ... Änderungen müssen abundzu sein. Du meintest sowas in der Richtung ja schon im Sommer. Ich komme gerne mal wieder zu euch ....  wenn das Tempo passt .... denn es stimmt ... ich habe mich dünn gemacht und bin fast dabei dick geworden.  Bis bald Uwe 

*@ hama 687*

Tja Herr Junior Chef bzw. Filialeiter Fraktion Leverkusen ... das waren noch Zeiten ... lang ist es her ... der sentimentale Kram treibt einem die  in die Augen   ... geile Fotos  ... wie gewohnt ... Fit ???? ... wer hat denn mehr WP Punkte  

*@ Schnegge*

Ich bin heute in Gedanken bei euch besonders wenn es knackig hochgeht   Viel Spass euch und bis sehr bald ... 

BTW : KFL vers. T3 im Moment 2 : 2 Vielleicht kommt der Rest von den fitten T3 Leuten ja auch noch mit  


*@ Ommer*

Viel Spass mit dem L lieber Achim ... und wir sehen uns bald mal wieder an der Linde ... das ist bestimmt einer der  A - Startplätze


----------



## Montana (13. Februar 2008)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Super . Uuund im Sommer musst Du unbedingt unser(en) neuen Klassiker und Landschaftspraliné, die "Schweinerunde" (kennst Du bisher nur teilweise), kennenlernen.



Schweinerunde ... im Kottenforst ...  
... oder in Altenahr wo Uwe was Schönes kannte ... was es aber nicht mehr gab


----------



## Konfuzius (13. Februar 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Der König ist tot es lebe der König



   

Also, Guido, soo schlimm wirds doch hoffentlich nicht werden!
Was soll denn der Königsforst ohne Deine KFL Touren machen???  
Ich wäre für "Der König macht auch mal Urlaub"  



Schnegge schrieb:


> hab ich die Schwierigkeit auf mittel  angehoben... Die jenigen die sich schon eingetragen haben (Bernhard Walter und Konfuzius) müssen da jetzt durch



Oh, verdammt!  
Na, dann werd ich mich wohl wieder abmelden müssen...


----------



## Schildbürger (13. Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
die meisten die von Anfang an dabei waren und geblieben sind, habe sich *l*eistungsmäßig gesteigert.
Man vergisst schnell wie man als Einsteiger gefahren ist. 
Fühlt sich dann aber auch unterfordert. 
Daher ist es gut wenn mal andere die Führung übernehmen.
Ich denke das es kein Problem ist wenn "neue Einsteiger" mitfahren möchten, einfach rechtzeitig melden und nicht erst wenn die Puste nicht mehr reicht.
Der Gruppengedanke ist hier lebendig (auch wenn ich nur selten bei euch mitfahre).
Bis dann mal.

Edit:
Beim Team Tomburg würde ich auch gerne mal wieder eine *l*eichte Tour mitfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (13. Februar 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Also, Guido, soo schlimm wirds doch hoffentlich nicht werden!
> Was soll denn der Königsforst ohne Deine KFL Touren machen???
> Ich wäre für "Der König macht auch mal Urlaub"
> 
> ...




Oh jeh ... Ralf ... das ist jetzt verkehrt rübergekommen. Das war ein kleiner verdeckter Scherz auf Bernhards (_genau mein alter Schulkamerad _  ) Posting in mitten der Abschieds- und _ mach et jot _ Beerdigungsstimmung 





> Bin mal gespannt ob Jörg @ Schnegge eine Tour einstellt,habe etwas gehört von trails und so
> 
> Schönen Gruß
> 
> Bernhard II




Danke für den Tipp mit dem Urlaub den mache ich z.B. heute ( in wenigen Minuten ) im Dünnwald.
Dir und den Anderen viel Spass bei der heutigen Schnegge Tour. Grüße an Alle. 

*@ Schildbürger*

Lieber Helmut,  

ich hatte nun wirklich nicht den Eindruck, dass mich die Aschermittwochs Schnegge Tour *unterfordert* hat. Da gibt es sogar Zeugen  

Bis gleich im Wald


----------



## bernhardwalter (13. Februar 2008)

Hallo Guido @Montana,lange Rede kurzer Sinn,du hast deine Sache hier im KFL bestens gemeistert   und jetzt möchtest du einfach einmal auch in anderen Gebieten wildern gehen,viel erfolg dabei. 
Ich bin davon überzeugt das wir uns noch öfters im KFL oder bei euren Aspirin-Touren   sehen werden.

Anderes Thema. Wir sind beim ALT   werden mit dabei.

Schönen Gruß an alle Heute abend

Bernhard II


----------



## Eifelwolf (13. Februar 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Schweinerunde ... im Kottenforst ...
> ... oder in Altenahr wo Uwe was Schönes kannte ... was es aber nicht mehr gab


 

Die "Schweinerunde" führt u. a. auch kurz durch Altenahr, im Kottenforst sind auch Schweine - aber andere  . Uwe zog damals zum "Seilbahn-Trail", der aber zwischenzeitlich zum "Harvester-Trail" mutiert war  . Veränderungen halt, hier wie dort - c'est la vie! 




			
				Montana schrieb:
			
		

> ...Posting in mitten der Abschieds- und mach et jot Beerdigungsstimmung



Beschreibungstechnisch bist Du einfach unübertrefflich !


----------



## Pepin (13. Februar 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Ach ... daher kennen wir uns
> 
> *@ all MTB - Wellnesser -innen *
> 
> ...



Na dann auch hier für alle wellnesser:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5880


----------



## bernhardwalter (14. Februar 2008)

Hi Leute,der Verschollene will sich mal kurz zur Sache melden. 

Irgendwie war ich beim Downhill mal wieder etwas langsamer als die anderen,und beim 2. Trail vom Lüderich runter Richtung Brücke an der Sülz waren auf einmal alle weg  ,habe noch den bekannten trail eingesehen aber keine Rücklichter erkannt also dachte ich sind sie weiter geradeaus und warten am nächsten Einstieg aber es sollte anders kommen.
Dank meiner besten Kenntnisse im Königsforst   kam ich dann wieder am Lüderich oben aus,fuhr dann Richtung Bleifeld und bog noch im Wald Rechts ( Schranke ) ab und hatte im Kopf hier geht es runter,ging es auch bis ich feststellte das ich einmal um den Berg fuhr und kam dann an der Schranke wieder aus. 
Dann fuhr ich über Bleifeld,Steinbrück,Untereschbach,Hoffnungstal den Vollberg rauf ( kürzester Weg  ,mit den letzten HM ) über Refrath nach Rath zurück.

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## Montana (14. Februar 2008)

Hmmm .... kaum ist man mal nicht da   ... 

Was war denn da los ? Wir haben doch ´ne Handy Liste um in solchen Fällen untereinander Kontakt aufzunehmen.  

BTW : Ich las was von fast 1000 hm - Alle Achrung Loide  Das ging ja richtig ab. 

Bis bald ... 

BTW : Am Samstag die Alternative zur Jacobssschwestern Tour 




bernhardwalter schrieb:


> Hi Leute,der Verschollene will sich mal kurz zur Sache melden.
> 
> Irgendwie war ich beim Downhill mal wieder etwas langsamer als die anderen,und beim 2. Trail vom Lüderich runter Richtung Brücke an der Sülz waren auf einmal alle weg  ,habe noch den bekannten trail eingesehen aber keine Rücklichter erkannt also dachte ich sind sie weiter geradeaus und warten am nächsten Einstieg aber es sollte anders kommen.
> Dank meiner besten Kenntnisse im Königsforst   kam ich dann wieder am Lüderich oben aus,fuhr dann Richtung Bleifeld und bog noch im Wald Rechts ( Schranke ) ab und hatte im Kopf hier geht es runter,ging es auch bis ich feststellte das ich einmal um den Berg fuhr und kam dann an der Schranke wieder aus.
> ...


----------



## Schnegge (14. Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

der KFL hat uns das Fehlen von Guido wohl übel genommen  ... Zuerst verliessen uns dieverse Akkus, dann wollte sich meine Helmlampe gar mit einem Baum des KF vereinigen (konnte sie dem Baum aber gerade noch wieder entreißen. Leider nur mit zerstörter Halterung) und zu guter letzt ging uns auch noch unser Bernhard verloren  . An dieser Stelle noch mals eine Dicke Entschuldigung an Bernhard  ich hoffe   Du kannst mir verzeihen, dass es nach zwei Jahren ohne Verluste ausgerechnet dich erwischt hat. Ich bin nach dem der Verlust bemerkt war (am umgestürzten Baum kurz hinterm Einstieg) noch mal hochgefahren... es war aber weit und breit keine Sigma zu sehen...

Ich schwöre Besserung
Jörg


----------



## Schnegge (14. Februar 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> BTW : Ich las was von fast 1000 hm - Alle Achrung Loide  Das ging ja richtig ab.



1000 hm waren's nich' ganz, aber es ging (fuhr) schon ordentlich hoch und runter:


----------



## Montana (14. Februar 2008)

Jörg, du hast das wirklich 2 Jahre (soweit ich das alles mitbekommen habe bei den Schnellen) ohne Probleme hinbekommen und immer erstklasig und vorbildlich geguided. Irgendwann erwischt es jeden einmal. Ich kann mich noch an unseren temporären Verlust von _Cheetah_ erinnern. Da war mir auch ganz anders.  

Aber wir hatten das schon mal ... Ich sag nur _Schnegge_ trail an der Forsbacher Mühle ... _der rechtwinklig vom Bahndamm abging und später ganz lang Zeit nicht wegen umgestürzter Bäume mehr fahrbar war ... das war aber noch vor Kyrill ... _ 

Dort ist der guide _(Montana _ ) und _Splash_ mal verloren gegangen ... war aber nicht so schlimm ... da   

Damals haten wir auch noch ein Handy Funkloch in der Forsbacher Gegend was zu meiner Frage führt.:

Habt ihr probiert Kontakt aufzunehmen  ? ... sollte das versucht worden sein und gescheitert sein, dann überlegt bitte warum das nicht funktioniert hat und versucht das bitte zu verbessern . [Kugschei§§er Modus aus]




Schnegge schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> der KFL hat uns das Fehlen von Guido wohl übel genommen  .....
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (14. Februar 2008)

Bernhard hatte sein Handy nicht dabei und ich hatte sein Nummer nicht eingespeichert... Schande über unsere Häupter...


----------



## Tazz (14. Februar 2008)

*Wow *

ist das gefährlich bei euch .....................

Da muß man aber besonders auf *unseren Konfuzius *aufpassen


----------



## Schildbürger (14. Februar 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> *@ Schildbürger*
> 
> Lieber Helmut,
> 
> ...



Eben! 
Ich meine, als Fortgeschrittener fühlt man sich vielleicht unterfordert wenn Einsteiger mitfahren.
Wenn du dann bei Jörg mitfährst, bist du der Einsteiger. 
Und so steigerst du dich weiter.


----------



## Montana (14. Februar 2008)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Eben!
> Ich meine, als Fortgeschrittener fühlt man sich vielleicht unterfordert wenn Einsteiger mitfahren.
> Wenn du dann bei Jörg mitfährst, bist du der Einsteiger.
> Und so steigerst du dich weiter.



Mag sein, dass ich zur Zeit die J....... Nachfolge übernehme bzw. als so ne Art Korinthenka  er....   weitermache aber auch hier mein Widerwort.

Wenn ich bei Jörg  die _heftigeren _Sachen mitfahre werde ich nicht zum *Ein*- sondern notgedrungen zum *Aus*steiger    

Euch viel Fun am Samstag. Demnächst bin ich gerne mal wieder dabei z.B. rund um die Dünntalsperre. 

Diesen Samstag fahre ich logischerweise die _ wellness  wellness _Tour vom Micha.


----------



## bernhardwalter (14. Februar 2008)

Schon vergessen Jörg @Schnegge,war ja kein Problem,denn wir haben ja Winterpokal  und da zählt doch jede Minute,zumal wir in einem Team fahren 

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II



Schnegge schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> der KFL hat uns das Fehlen von Guido wohl übel genommen  ... Zuerst verliessen uns dieverse Akkus, dann wollte sich meine Helmlampe gar mit einem Baum des KF vereinigen (konnte sie dem Baum aber gerade noch wieder entreißen. Leider nur mit zerstörter Halterung) und zu guter letzt ging uns auch noch unser Bernhard verloren  . An dieser Stelle noch mals eine Dicke Entschuldigung an Bernhard  ich hoffe   Du kannst mir verzeihen, dass es nach zwei Jahren ohne Verluste ausgerechnet dich erwischt hat. Ich bin nach dem der Verlust bemerkt war (am umgestürzten Baum kurz hinterm Einstieg) noch mal hochgefahren... es war aber weit und breit keine Sigma zu sehen...
> 
> ...


----------



## ultra2 (14. Februar 2008)

Bei nur vier Fahrern einen zu verlieren ist aber auch schon eine Leistung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernhardwalter (14. Februar 2008)

Zu meiner Entschuldigung war die Luft raus   äh,das Akku leer  desshalb auch nicht am Mann.
Jörg trifft keine Schuld  

Gruß Bernhard



Schnegge schrieb:


> Bernhard hatte sein Handy nicht dabei und ich hatte sein Nummer nicht eingespeichert... Schande über unsere Häupter...


----------



## Schnegge (15. Februar 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Bei nur vier Fahrern einen zu verlieren ist aber auch schon eine Leistung.



Wer nicht guided kann auch niemanden verlieren....


----------



## ultra2 (15. Februar 2008)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Wer nicht guided kann auch niemanden verlieren....



Wo er recht hat er...

War auch keine Kritik am Guide.


----------



## Montana (15. Februar 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> *Wow *
> 
> ist das gefährlich bei euch .....................
> 
> Da muß man aber besonders auf *unseren Konfuzius *aufpassen



Moment mal  ... wenn der Konfuzius bei uns ( bzw. beim_ Schnegge _) mitfährt dann ist er natürlich KFLer und gehört *uns*. 

Trotzdem wird natürlich auf ihn aufgepasst und ich habe auch keine Angst, dass er verloren geht.  Der Kerl fährt auch selten am Schluss und das weiss ich genau weil hier meine Standardposition ist. 




			
				ultra2 schrieb:
			
		

> War auch keine Kritik am Guide.



... das ist auch besser so ... Kritik wird mit erzwungener _Schnegge_ - Tour Teilnahme geanhndet.

Schönes Wochenende an Alle und viel Spass beim Radfahren. 

Und noch mal der Hinweis auf wellness wellness


----------



## Tazz (15. Februar 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Moment mal  ... wenn der Konfuzius bei uns ( bzw. beim_ Schnegge _) mitfährt dann ist er natürlich KFLer und gehört *uns*.
> 
> Trotzdem wird natürlich auf ihn aufgepasst und ich habe auch keine Angst, dass er verloren geht.  Der Kerl fährt auch selten am Schluss und das weiss ich genau weil hier meine Standardposition ist.
> 
> ...




Hmmmm  .................nee nee nee der *Konfuzius* gehört zum Team III  wir verleihen ihn nur hin und wieder mal 

Ich wünsche euch allen auch ein schönes Radfahrsonnemitblauemhimmelwetter Wochenende     

Gruß die 
Tazz


----------



## ralf (15. Februar 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Hmmmm  .................nee nee nee der *Konfuzius* gehört zum Team III  wir verleihen ihn nur hin und wieder mal



... dann wird's Zeit, daß wir mal *über die Ablöse verhandeln ... * 

... und die dann bitte *korrekt versteuern!* (Aus aktuellem Anlaß ...  )

Der Ralf 


PS: Natürlich soll *der "Transfermitarbeiter"* vorher noch angehört werden ...   ...


----------



## Konfuzius (15. Februar 2008)

Hallo? Wasn hier los???  
Ich bin doch weder Fußballstar noch Möhrengemüse!  

Ich fahr natürlich bei Team III *und *bei KFL mit!
Gäb doch sonst viel zu wenig Punkte  

Grüße
Der andere Ralf  

PS: @ralf: Keine Lust auf eine besinnliche  Tour auf dem Jakobsweg morgen?


----------



## ralf (15. Februar 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Hallo? Wasn hier los???
> Ich bin doch weder Fußballstar noch Möhrengemüse!
> 
> Ich fahr natürlich bei Team III *und *bei KFL mit!
> ...



... aach komm _*Ralf*_, *es gibt nix was nicht am Verhandlungstisch geregelt werden kann.*  
.
.
Jakobsweg? Super Idee! Allerdings muß ich auch dieses Wochenende einige familiäre Dinge coachen, relaxend begleiten etc..  
Ich würde dann eher in den Abendstunden in den Wald zur Hausrunde starten. 
Sonntagabend hätte ich voraussichtlich im Angebot ... Option für Dich? Alle anderen sind natürlich ebenso willkommen ...  

Gruß Ralf 

PS: Viel Spaß auf'm Jakobsweg ...


----------



## ultra2 (16. Februar 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Ich fahr natürlich bei Team III *und *bei KFL mit!
> Gäb doch sonst viel zu wenig Punkte
> 
> Grüße
> Der andere Ralf



Fahren kannste wo Du willst, gehören tust Du TEAM III.

Sagt schon das Brandzeichen auf deinem Hintern.


----------



## Pepin (16. Februar 2008)

Nachlese von heute mit Bildern:

http://www.radlerfruen.de/a_termin_aus.php?id=971


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralf (16. Februar 2008)

Pepin schrieb:


> Nachlese von heute mit Bildern:
> 
> http://www.radlerfruen.de/a_termin_aus.php?id=971



... pfff, *im Hellen* fahren - kann doch jeder ...  

... schöne Bilder übrigens!  

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Montana (17. Februar 2008)

ralf schrieb:


> ... pfff, *im Hellen* fahren - kann doch jeder ...
> 
> ... schöne Bilder übrigens!
> 
> ...




Nee ... nicht ganz, lieber Ralf  

*Hier braucht man sowohl im Hellen als auch im Dunklen eher einen Panzer :*












*. . . und ab und zu sah es aus wie im Gebirge :*














*. . . später gab es dann was Gutes :*






Danke an Micha  für die erstklassige Tour durch meine zweite Heimat und die Fotos. Das können wir jederzeit wiederholen  

Es waren 55 km ca. 530 hm später jeweils 1 Liter Kölsch  - nach der Tour natürlich.
*
Bis bald im Sand * 

(C) alle Fotos : Pepin (Radlerfruende)​


----------



## Konfuzius (17. Februar 2008)

@Schnegge: Der schöne Trail runter nach Höffe ins Scherfbachtal, von dem wir neulich gesprochen haben, ist tatsächlich auf 2 Meter Breite ausgefräst und geschottert!  :kotz: 

*So ne Schei$$e!*

Wozu der Mist??? Damit die Omis mit ihrem Rollator besser unten ins Cafe kommen???


----------



## Pepin (17. Februar 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> *. . . später gab es dann was Gutes :*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sowat ist immer schön

oder wie heute:


----------



## Jerd (17. Februar 2008)

konfuzius schrieb:
			
		

> @Schnegge: Der schöne Trail runter nach Höffe ins Scherfbachtal, von dem wir neulich gesprochen haben, ist tatsächlich auf 2 Meter Breite ausgefräst und geschottert!
> 
> So ne Schei$$e!
> 
> Wozu der Mist??? Damit die Omis mit ihrem Rollator besser unten ins Cafe kommen???



Ja, ist echt schade drum.  Den Weg von Erberich runter nach Altenberg hat es ja auch erwischt. Hoffentlich wird da kein Trend draus...


----------



## Schnegge (18. Februar 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> @Schnegge: Der schöne Trail runter nach Höffe ins Scherfbachtal, von dem wir neulich gesprochen haben, ist tatsächlich auf 2 Meter Breite ausgefräst und geschottert!  :kotz:
> *So ne Schei$$e!*



Schließe mich deiner Meinung an:  :kotz: 


Achtung

Werde mich am Mittwoch für ein paar Tage richtung Osten verdrücken...
Kann daher am Mittwoch nicht im KFL guiden!

Also Freiwilige vor  

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Pepin (18. Februar 2008)

naja solange sie mir in der wahnerheide nicht den sand klauen gehts noch


----------



## Montana (18. Februar 2008)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Schließe mich deiner Meinung an:  :kotz:
> 
> 
> Achtung
> ...



Na *ich* bin doch da.  

Königsforst kreuz und quer im ultimativen Wellness Format 

Bitte lösen sie schnell ihre Tickets. 

Bis bald im KF


----------



## bernhardwalter (18. Februar 2008)

Bin gerade zugestiegen,werde an dem Ausflug teilnehmen 
Schön,dass du die Tour machst bist eben doch ein echter Kfl`er .
Dann sehen wir uns Mittwoch,bis dann Guido  

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II



Montana schrieb:


> Na *ich* bin doch da.
> 
> Bitte lösen sie schnell ihre Tickets.
> 
> Bis bald im KF


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (18. Februar 2008)

Montagsrunde war wie immer klasse und solangsam werden wir auch schnelle 

Für morgen gibts ne kleine tour durch die wahnerheide wer lust hat morgen 17:15
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5914

mittwoch soll das wetter ja schlechter werden


----------



## bernhardwalter (19. Februar 2008)

Pepin schrieb:


> mittwoch soll das wetter ja schlechter werden



Wieso Mittwoch ,wenn ich jetzt nach draußen sehe,sehe ich die Hand vor Augen nicht heute soll es Regen geben und morgen naja ( vieleicht wieder Sonnenschein ).
Michael,aber heute vorschwächeln für morgen das geht ja gar nicht  

Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## bernhardwalter (19. Februar 2008)

Zur gestrigen Montagsrunde erschienen

Michael @ Pepin
Stefan @ Gülle
Manfred @  
Bernhard @bernhardwalter

Michael kam wie erwartet mit seinem Hightec-Treckingrad angeflogen und zeigte uns super schnelle Wege durch die Wahner Heide bis nach Altenrath,von dort aus fuhren wir die übliche Rheinrunde Aggerstadion,Lülsdorf,Mondorf,Langel bis sich an den Groov Terrassen sich dann unsere wege trennten.
Michael nahm Stefan und Manfred mit über die Felder nach Troisdorf und mein Weg führte dann am Effenberger Hof in Richtung Gut Leidenhausen Richtung Schmitze Bud,da angekommen waren 3h Fahrzeit nicht erreicht habe dann noch eine kleine Strassen-Waldrunde über Forsbach mit angehängt.

War diesmal keine GA1 Runde hat aber wieder viel Spass gemacht,danke an alle Mitfahrer und der  kam auch nicht zu kurz.

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## Pepin (19. Februar 2008)

hier scheint die sonne über der Wahnerheide


----------



## Montana (19. Februar 2008)

Pepin schrieb:


> naja solange sie mir in der wahnerheide nicht den sand klauen gehts noch



Den Sand wirste auch bestimmt behalten ... den will eh keiner  ... und diese Wege müssen auch glücklicherweise keine Singeltrails sein ... sie sind in voller Breite und Güte nutzbar.  



			
				Pepin schrieb:
			
		

> *Heute 09:29 *- hier scheint die sonne über der Wahnerheide



Warst Du da etwa schon unterwegs ?


----------



## ralf (19. Februar 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Na *ich* bin doch da.
> 
> Königsforst kreuz und quer im ultimativen Wellness Format
> 
> ...



... und sollte der Boden nicht mehr gefroren sein  
... und es nicht zwischenzeitig regnen, so schätze ich die Bodenverhältnisse auf angenehme *-2-.*  

Ist der KF jedoch noch gefroren 

, gibt's 'ne glatte, extrem konfortable *-1-. * 

Bis morgen, Gruß Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (19. Februar 2008)

also wenn dann komme ich nur zu treffpunkt.
liegt am wetter und an meinen beinen

sind heute 40km mit einem 18,2km/h Schnit über die Sandbahnen in der heide geheizt


----------



## bernhardwalter (20. Februar 2008)

Och,Michael wenn ich dich abholen komme fährst du bestimmt noch die *WELLNESS-RUNDE* mit Guido mit oder etwa nicht 
Achja, ich werde dann zwischen 17.30 und 17.40 Uhr " Am grünen Weg 18 " sein und nicht weglaufen sonst bin ich   

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II



Pepin schrieb:


> also wenn dann komme ich nur zu treffpunkt.
> liegt am wetter und an meinen beinen
> 
> sind heute 40km mit einem 18,2km/h Schnit über die Sandbahnen in der heide geheizt


----------



## Pepin (20. Februar 2008)

ach bernhard ich kann es echt noch nicht sagen, ich muß auch mal wieder was in meiner wohnung tun. ich werde mich bis 16Uhr entscheiden


----------



## Montana (20. Februar 2008)

ralf schrieb:


> ... und sollte der Boden nicht mehr gefroren sein
> ... und es nicht zwischenzeitig regnen, so schätze ich die Bodenverhältnisse auf angenehme *-2-.*
> 
> Ist der KF jedoch noch gefroren
> ...



Tja ... es sind wohl schon ein paar Tropfen runtergekommen  ... aber nach der Seregenti Tour mit Micha kann ich einen _ein wenig _angefeuchteten Boden gut vertragen. Der Regen sollte aber bis heute Abend durch sein.


----------



## bernhardwalter (20. Februar 2008)

Wieso Wohnung tun,hast du keine Haushaltshilfe ?   und wenn nicht dann ist morgen ja auch noch ein Tag.
dann bis nachher im Wald

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II



Pepin schrieb:


> ach bernhard ich kann es echt noch nicht sagen, ich muß auch mal wieder was in meiner wohnung tun. ich werde mich bis 16Uhr entscheiden


----------



## Pepin (20. Februar 2008)

nein habe ich nicht daher werde ich mich persönlich darum kümmern. wünsche euch aber viel spaß


----------



## bikekiller (20. Februar 2008)

Hallo alte KFLer,

damit wieder Ruhe einkehrt und der Mittwoch in Slow Motion wieder auflebt, werde ich heute exclusiv 18:30 Uhr erscheinen um mit euch zu wellnessen. Dies vor allem in Gedenken an die guten alten Zeiten, wo wir noch alle gemeinsam mit Schweißperlen bei 5-6 km/h bergauf geradelt sind. 

...wehe ihr bringt mich heute zum Schwitzen...  

@gudio: warum Du nicht mehr Mittwochs guiden willst, musst Du mir bitte noch mal erklären, ok ?


----------



## Montana (20. Februar 2008)

Pepin schrieb:


> nein habe ich nicht daher werde ich mich persönlich darum kümmern. wünsche euch aber viel spaß



Kann ich verstehen *Micha*  ... Bis zum nächsten Mal. Am Wochenende bin ich bestimmt mal wieder in der Wahner Heide ... nehme den Moritz dann wieder mit.  

*@ Alle KFLer*

Da der Montana immer noch oder schon wieder etwas erkältet  ist, wird das heute eine ganz ruhige Runde ohne grosse Höhenmeterorgien ... das Tempo wir ebenso sehr langsam sein. Die Dauer der Tour wird daher auch max 2 Std sein. Mal sehn was so geht


----------



## Montana (20. Februar 2008)

bikekiller schrieb:


> Hallo alte KFLer,
> 
> damit wieder Ruhe einkehrt und der Mittwoch in Slow Motion wieder auflebt, werde ich heute exclusiv 18:30 Uhr erscheinen um mit euch zu wellnessen. Dies vor allem in Gedenken an die guten alten Zeiten, wo wir noch alle gemeinsam mit Schweißperlen bei 5-6 km/h bergauf geradelt sind.
> 
> ...



  Gut gebrüllt   ... bikekiller  

Das wird heute selbstverständlich und ganz nach Deinem (meinem) Wunsch gaaaaaanz langsam durch unseren schönen Wald gehen. 

Das mit dem Mittwoch ... da ging es mir nur um jeden verfluchten (sorry) Mittwoch im Jahr ... da sehe ich eine kleine Meinungsverschiedenheit zwischen dem lieben _Guido_   und dem lieben _Montana_  


Bis später. daumen:


----------



## Montana (20. Februar 2008)

*Und noch was :*

9 Leute sind für diesen trüben Mittwoch schon eine geile Sache.  

Wir (KFLer incl._ Montana_) scheinen nicht alles verkehrt gemacht zu haben. 

Wehe es meldet sich noch eine(r) ab  

Ich freue mich auf euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikekiller (20. Februar 2008)

es schifft immer noch...


----------



## Montana (20. Februar 2008)

bikekiller schrieb:


> es schifft immer noch...




Stimmt leider  auffallend.

Ich komme aber in jedem Fall nach Brück und wenn es Dauerregen gibt bzw. dieser bleibt dann kürze ich ab und fahre wieder flott nach Hause. Das ist dann das Vernünftigste und der _Montana _sollte auch so langsam vernünftig werden ... man ist das schwer  

Alles Andere kommt nicht in die KFL -  Tüte


----------



## bernhardwalter (20. Februar 2008)

Guido @Montana,wie heißt der Spruch
Je oller desdo doller   oder so
Dann bis gleich,das Wetter ist ja bekanntes Kfl Wetter,wenn ich mich nicht irre 
[email protected] schön dich in dieser Runde mal wieder zu sehen   vor allem bei diesem Sch......Wetter 

Schade Michael @Pepin war für Heuet leider nicht zu motivieren,dann halt das nächste Mal  

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## Herbert_K (20. Februar 2008)

So meine erste Tour mit den KFLern ist geschafft. Mit An- und Abfahrt sind es 50 km geworden.
Das Tempo war soweit ganz okay - an den Steigungen und an der Technik muss ich noch einiges tun.
Vielen Dank fürs Mitnehmen und Rücksichtnahme - Ihr seid eine richtig nette Truppe.

Wenn ich meinen Schweinehund überwinde und es nicht in Strömen regnet bin ich nächste Woche wohl wieder dabei.

Viele Grüße
Herbert


----------



## ralf (21. Februar 2008)

Herbert_K schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn ich meinen Schweinehund überwinde und es nicht in Strömen regnet bin ich nächste Woche wohl wieder dabei.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Herbert



... na super!  
*Und hier die Erkenntnis der heutigen Tour:* *"Licht wird traditionell überbewertet ..."* 

Ich danke allen Teilnehmern für die Kurzweil. Das war eine KFL-Tour nach ganz altem Rezept, ... ... nicht zuletzt auch, weil Gertrud mal wieder den Weg zu uns gefunden hat!  

Ein paar Daten (meine natürlich):

DST 43,9 km
AVS 13,3 km/h
HM 339
t 3:18 h
AV-HF 128 b
HF-max 171 b/min.

Bis zur nächsten Tour.  

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Montana (21. Februar 2008)

Herbert_K schrieb:
			
		

> So meine erste Tour mit den KFLern ist geschafft. Mit An- und Abfahrt sind es 50 km geworden.
> Das Tempo war soweit ganz okay - an den Steigungen und an der Technik muss ich noch einiges tun.
> Vielen Dank fürs Mitnehmen und Rücksichtnahme - *Ihr seid eine richtig nette Trup*pe.
> 
> ...



Hallo Herbert, 

ich kann das Kompliment nur zurück geben. Du passt sehr gut zu uns.  ...  fürs erste Mal in solchen Situationen hast Du Dich wacker geschlagen ... und für die Zukunft gilt : Übung macht den Meister  

Bis hoffentlich bald.





ralf schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Ich danke allen Teilnehmern für die Kurzweil. Das war eine KFL-Tour nach ganz altem Rezept, ... ... nicht zuletzt auch, weil Gertrud mal wieder den Weg zu uns gefunden hat!
> ...
> ...



Ja das stimmt vollkomen, Ralf  

Stellt sich nur die Frage :* ... nach ganz altem ... oder ganz nach altem .... *Rezept. Ist aber auch egal, es stimmt Beides. Es war ´ne KFL Tour wie in der guten alten Zeit.  

Bericht folgt ....


----------



## bernhardwalter (21. Februar 2008)

In der Kürze liegt die Würze,Klasse Wellness Runde   mit ordendlich   und schön das du mal wieder mit dabei warst @ bikekiller  

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## Pepin (21. Februar 2008)

Habe ja gestern geruht 

heute in die Heide

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5926

hoffe es regnet nicht


----------



## Montana (21. Februar 2008)

ralf schrieb:


> ... na super!
> *Und hier die Erkenntnis der heutigen Tour:* *"Licht wird traditionell überbewertet ..."*
> 
> Gruß Ralf



So jetzt aber  

Bericht zum KFL Wellness Mittwoch 20.02.2008 

Zitat aus Wikipedia: 



> Das zwischen den Städten Köln, Bergisch Gladbach und Rösrath gelegene Waldgebiet wird im Norden begrenzt durch die Autobahn A 4 Köln - Olpe. Im Südwesten durchschneiden die A 3 Köln - Frankfurt und die Aggertalbahn (KBS 459) das Areal. Eine gleichnamige Autobahnausfahrt macht den Königsforst über die Autobahn A3 zugänglich. Die gleichnamige Endhaltestelle der Stadtbahnlinie 9 liegt unmittelbar am Waldrand. Im Süden schließt sich dem Königsforst das Naturschutzgebiet Wahner Heide an.
> 
> Die höchste Erhebung des Königsforstes ist der Tütberg mit 212 m ü. NN. Der höchste Punkt des gesamten Kölner Stadtgebietes liegt ebenfalls im Königsforst und ist 118,04 m ü. NN hoch.



... und genau das ist es ... es gibt eine Menge nette Touren rund um den KF aber KFL bedeutet auch ursprünglich Touren die *ausschliesslich* durch das grösste zusammenhängende Waldgebiet NRWs führen. Das bedeuet ewig lang über menschenleere Forstautobahnen zu heizen, selten durch Strassen unterbrochen, dazu einige wenige dafür aber göttliche Singletrails zu _becruisen_ und Wald - Geschichte zu erleben. Dass das nun in unserem Fall auf dem Fahrrad passiert ist eigentlich nebensächlich.  

Mit dabei waren  :

Bernhard * bernhardwalter
Gertrud * bikekiller
Herbert * Herbert_K
Peter * peter1bike
Ralf * ralf

Guido * Montana  _(der ohne Licht)_ 

Daten : 42 Km 430 hm  und so sah das aus mit dem kreuz und quer :







*Bis bald im KF*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (21. Februar 2008)

cool unser peter war wirklich dabei  dann machen wir ja jetzt einen risen sprung nach vorne in der teamwertung.

ich war heute wieder fliegen in der heide konnte meinen schnit noch ,al verbesser gegenüber dienstag. Schade das ich aleine war. Obwohl ich einen in den Sandbahnen am Altenwasser gesehen habe. freu mich schon auf montag


----------



## ralf (21. Februar 2008)

Hallo KFLer,

nach der gestrigen, wirklich sehr schönen Retrotour habe ich mir mal ein paar CTF'n für dieses Jahr angeschaut.
Folgende würde ich, sofern das ohne Terminkollisionen hinkommt, bereisen:


01.05. Weibern
08.06. Wiedtal
07.09. Mayen

Vielleicht lohnt es sich ja mal gemeinsam darüber nachzudenken ...  

Natürlich gibt es endlose Terminangebote darüber hinaus.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Montana (22. Februar 2008)

Ralf, ich hätte schwören können dass *d a s* zementiert wird.  

Gut gut ... es war nicht einfach diese Tour am Mittwoch ohne jegliches eigenes Licht zu _"guiden"_ ... selbst die Gedanken an den öfter dunklen _REDKING_ halfen nicht wirklich ... was mir geholfen hat waren die 4 Lupines vor ,  rechts , links und hinter mir mir     ... und dabei war ja auch wieder die eine ganz Edele.  




ralf schrieb:


> Hallo KFLer,
> 
> nach der gestrigen, wirklich sehr schönen Retrotour habe ich mir mal ein paar CTF'n für dieses Jahr angeschaut.
> Folgende würde ich, sofern das ohne Terminkollisionen hinkommt, bereisen:
> ...



Also in Weibern da wäre ich dabei ... in meiner Planung ist natürlich auch wieder  am 6.4. die Rhodius CTF vom RSF Brohltal in Wehr  

Na ... motiviert ?


----------



## Günni69 (22. Februar 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> ... in meiner Planung ist natürlich auch wieder  am 6.4. die Rhodius CTF vom RSF Brohltal in Wehr
> 
> Na ... motiviert ?



Die Veranstaltung habe ich mir auch schonmal vorgemerkt, denn da brauche ich mal nicht arbeiten.  
Bei den anderen schaue ich mal wieder in die Röhre.   Sch..$$ Schichtdienst!  

Werde aber auch in der nächsten Zeit mal wieder bei einer deiner KFL Touren dabei sein.


----------



## peter1bike (22. Februar 2008)

Hallo Pepin,



> cool unser peter war wirklich dabei  dann machen wir ja jetzt einen risen sprung nach vorne in der teamwertung.


ja,ich war mal wieder dabei und die Tour hat super spaß gemacht.
Nach Keuchhusten, Rippenfellentzündung mit anschließender Lungenentzündung beginne ich nun wieder mit leichtem Training.

Nun muß ich mal die Punkte von Mittwoch eintragen....weiß gar nicht mehr wie das geht 

Viele Grüße von Peter


----------



## bernhardwalter (23. Februar 2008)

Hallo Ralf @Ralf,

habe mir die Termine vorgemerkt,mußte leider feststellen das in " Wiedtal & mayen " schon andere Rennen anliegen aber " Weibern " soll sehr schön sein da möchte ich gerne mitfahren 
Danke für die Info und Bemühungen im Voraus.

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II



ralf schrieb:


> Hallo KFLer,
> 
> nach der gestrigen, wirklich sehr schönen Retrotour habe ich mir mal ein paar CTF'n für dieses Jahr angeschaut.
> Folgende würde ich, sofern das ohne Terminkollisionen hinkommt, bereisen:
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralf (23. Februar 2008)

Ja Bernhard,

da habe ich den Mund wohl ein wenig voll genommen. Zumindest die ersten beiden genannten Termine kollidieren mit meinem Zweithobby ...  

Da muß ich leider Prioritäten setzen - zu Ungunsten der MTBlerei ...  

Termine werden aber das ganze Jahr über angeboten. Da sollten noch einige hier in der Nähe zu finden sein ...  

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Pepin (23. Februar 2008)

@peter1bike
schön die wieder hier zu sehen und das es dir wieder besser geht.


----------



## Herbert_K (23. Februar 2008)

So, mein Rad ist wieder vom Matsch befreit - es kann weitergehen.
Leider hat man mir für kommenden Mittwoch einen Termin hereingedrückt - kann also erst in der übernächsten Woche wieder mitfahren; bringe dann aber vielleicht noch einen Kollegen mit.
Bis dahin viele Grüße
Herbert


----------



## MTB-Kao (25. Februar 2008)

peter1bike schrieb:


> Hallo Pepin,
> 
> 
> ja,ich war mal wieder dabei und die Tour hat super spaß gemacht.
> ...



Hi Peter,

welcome back  Ich habe gestern auch endlich meine erste MTB-Tour seit dem 5.12. gemacht  

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja bald mal im Wald wieder.

So long
Lars


----------



## Montana (25. Februar 2008)

Das ist gut  da ist ja auch der Lars wieder  
Klasse, dass Du es geschafft hast rechtzeitig wieder "auf die Beine zu kommen"

Peter ist back und natürlich auch die _bikekiller_. Jetzt fehlen aber immer noch ein paar Verschollene. 

crossie ... anja ... Cannibal  ... der Ketten frisst   und zich Andere  




MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> welcome back  Ich habe gestern auch endlich meine erste MTB-Tour seit dem 5.12. gemacht
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-Kao (25. Februar 2008)

Schöne Grüße vom Crossie. Sie kommt mittlerweile fast ohne Schmerztabletten aus und fängt ab nächster Woche mit der Reha an. Sie darf wenigstens auch langsam wieder mit Lauftraining anfangen. So leicht werden wir die nicht los


----------



## bikekiller (25. Februar 2008)

Auch von mir nun offiziell ein "Danke Schön" an die alte KFL Crew für die äußerst angenehme KFL Tour letzten Mittwoch. Schön laaaaangsam und durch viele hübsche Trails (ohne Matsche) sind wir dann doch auf fast 3 h gekommen. Keiner ist am Berg ins Schwitzen gekommen und wir konnten einen neuen treuen Biker begeistern. Hoffentlich kommt ihr alle bald wieder ! Ich bin gerne wieder dabei - allerdings muss ich Mittwoch bis 19:00 Uhr zum Fotokurs und werde somit nicht in den KF kommen können... 

Aber danach die Woche bin ich gerne wieder dabei auch wenn es schifft


----------



## Montana (25. Februar 2008)

bikekiller schrieb:


> Auch von mir nun offiziell ein "Danke Schön" an die alte KFL Crew für die äußerst angenehme KFL Tour letzten Mittwoch. Schön laaaaangsam und durch viele hübsche Trails (ohne Matsche) sind wir dann doch auf fast 3 h gekommen. Keiner ist am Berg ins Schwitzen gekommen und wir konnten einen neuen treuen Biker begeistern. Hoffentlich kommt ihr alle bald wieder ! Ich bin gerne wieder dabei - allerdings muss ich Mittwoch bis 19:00 Uhr zum Fotokurs und werde somit nicht in den KF kommen können...
> 
> *Aber danach die Woche bin ich gerne wieder dabei *auch wenn es schifft



Danke schön für die netten Worte  und da ich ja am Dienstag mit Jerd unterwegs bin und daher am Mittwoch nicht starte ... ich hoffe Jörg  stellt was rein ... kommt hier diesmal schon der Termin für den übernächsten Mittwoch  

*
KFL-Wellness-extrem **       -     5.3.2008 - 18:30 Uhr* 

_Entspannung pur auf dem Mountainbike  
Locker leichte Tour durch den schönsten Wald der Welt -   ca. 35 km ca. 300 hm -   _

Hier flott anmelden


----------



## bernhardwalter (26. Februar 2008)

Bei der gestrigen Rheinrunde trafen sich an der Schmitze Bud

Stefan @ Gülle
Manfred @ mkduc

und 

Bernhard @bernhardwalter

Wie gewohnt fuhren wir den Anfang durch die Wahner Heide bis zum Aggerstadion,dort brauchte Stefan noch eine wärmende Jacke ( wegen des Fahrtwindes   ).
Danach ging es den gewohnten Rundweg bis zu den Groovterassen von dort aus Richtung Grengel und an der Pferde Rennbahn vorbei,dort trennten sich dann unsere Wege Stefan und Manfred fuhren Richtung Troisdorf und ich nahm noch den trail parrallel zur Straße mit .
Obwohl wir eigendlich langsam fahren wollten hatte ich zum Schluß 66 km und 3h Fahrzeit bei einem 22,5 er Schnitt.

Würde mich freuen auch mal wieder alt bekannte Gesichter zu sehen,je nach Mitfahrer wird dann wirklich langsam gefahren,versprochen.

Bis demnächst

Bernhard II


----------



## Schnegge (27. Februar 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> ... und daher am Mittwoch nicht starte ... ich hoffe Jörg  stellt was rein ...



Termin ist online


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (27. Februar 2008)

Und schon die erste Anmeldung...


----------



## bikekiller (27. Februar 2008)

so mögen wir das    



Montana schrieb:


> Danke schön für die netten Worte  und da ich ja am Dienstag mit Jerd unterwegs bin und daher am Mittwoch nicht starte ... ich hoffe Jörg  stellt was rein ... kommt hier diesmal schon der Termin für den übernächsten Mittwoch
> 
> *
> KFL-Wellness-extrem **       -     5.3.2008 - 18:30 Uhr*
> ...


----------



## bikekiller (27. Februar 2008)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> ...22,5 er Schnitt.
> 
> Würde mich freuen auch mal wieder alt bekannte Gesichter zu sehen,je nach Mitfahrer wird dann wirklich langsam gefahren,versprochen.
> 
> ...




 langsam ????


----------



## Montana (27. Februar 2008)

bikekiller schrieb:


> so mögen wir das



Stimmt schon , bikelkiller  das ist zur Zeit _mein_ Tempo ... aber heute abend geht es für die etwas ambitionierteren MTbiker mal wieder mit Jörg der Schnegge  rund. Das wird bestimmt auch wieder sehr interessant. Na los flott anmelden  

@* Montagsrunde*

Was hast *Du* da bloss angefangen  

 Die werden ja immer schneller und besser.


----------



## bernhardwalter (27. Februar 2008)

bikekiller schrieb:


> langsam ????



Wenn alle langsam fahren wollen,warum denn nicht    war wirklich ein moderates Tempo mit hohen  Anteil und wenn andere mitfahren wird noch langsamer gefahren    versprochen mit noch mehr    Anteil 

Schönen Gruß 

Bernhard


----------



## bernhardwalter (27. Februar 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Stimmt schon , bikelkiller  das ist zur Zeit _mein_ Tempo ... aber heute abend geht es für die etwas ambitionierteren MTbiker mal wieder mit Jörg der Schnegge  rund. Das wird bestimmt auch wieder sehr interessant. Na los flott anmelden



Werde heute eine Runde über die Glessener Höhe fahren ( mit Leuten aus der Umgebung )

Gruß

Bernhard


----------



## bikekiller (28. Februar 2008)

Leute aus der Umgebung ? Deine Umgebung ist doch der KF und die Mittwochs Truppe dachte ich immer....  




bernhardwalter schrieb:


> Werde heute eine Runde über die Glessener Höhe fahren ( mit Leuten aus der Umgebung )
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Bernhard


----------



## bernhardwalter (28. Februar 2008)

Was soll ich dazu noch sagen Erstens kommt es anders und zweitens ........ ,man(n) muß auch mal alte Bekanntschaften pflegen   ich mach das auch nicht wieder     

Schönen Gruß,dann bis nächsten Mittwoch

Bernhard II



bikekiller schrieb:


> Leute aus der Umgebung ? Deine Umgebung ist doch der KF und die Mittwochs Truppe dachte ich immer....


----------



## Delgado (28. Februar 2008)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> Werde heute eine Runde über die Glessener Höhe fahren ( mit Leuten aus der Umgebung )
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Bernhard



Mit H. a. K.?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikekiller (28. Februar 2008)

wer ist H aus K ???


----------



## bernhardwalter (28. Februar 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Mit H. a. K.?




Wieso ? Fährt er noch


----------



## Delgado (28. Februar 2008)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> Wieso ? Fährt er noch



Sammelt und vertickt Modelleisenbahnen ..

Dachte, Du hättest ihn aus seinem Dornröschenschlaf geweckt


----------



## Montana (28. Februar 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Sammelt und vertickt Modelleisenbahnen ..
> 
> Dachte, Du hättest ihn aus seinem Dornröschenschlaf geweckt



Hört sich an als würde der Kerl gut in unsere Truppe passen  

BTW : Ich bin leider nie mit _ihm_ gefahren. Zu dem Zeitpunkt an dem ich startete stoppte _er_ anscheinend seine MTB Karriere   ... und das als Godfather of Feierabendrunden.


----------



## Montana (29. Februar 2008)

Sieht ganz so aus, als wenn welche aus D'dorf   am Sonntag in unseren schönen Wald kommen  

Ich flüchte nicht nur  deshalb  und cruise mit dem Micha mal wieder durch die Wahner Heide  

Sonntag um 11:00 Uhr ist der Start in Tdf (Spich)  K L I CK 

Nächsten Mittwoch gibt es dann KFL Wellness extrem ... hierzu sind alle herzlich eingeladen.

Schönes Wochenende an Alle ... auch an die aus D'dorf


----------



## Pepin (29. Februar 2008)

und am sonntag gibts in spich auch extrem wellnessing


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (29. Februar 2008)

Pepin schrieb:


> und am sonntag gibts in spich auch extrem wellnessing




Das wird klasse . Vorher kommen noch die Speed Kings  drauf.

Dann wird das wunderbar wellnessmässig abgehen. Ich freue mich schon auf :





Mal sehen wies Wetter diesmal wird. Bis Sonntach


----------



## ralf (29. Februar 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> ...Vorher kommen noch die *Speed Kings*  drauf.
> ...



...   ...
.
.
.
.
*... nee, is nich wahr ne? ...*     ...

Der *Guido* mit *schmalbandigen Rennreifen ... *   

Daß wir das erleben dürfen ...   ...  


Was sagt denn Big Betty dazu? ... ...  


Gut gewählt Guido ...  
Rennreifen verleihen Flügel ...  

Gruß Ralf  , und allen ein schönes WoE - hoffentlich ohne Unwetter ...


----------



## bernhardwalter (2. März 2008)

Ich vermisse noch einige Anmeldungen von den Asphaltfahrern für Montag wo seid Ihr denn alle


----------



## hama687 (2. März 2008)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> Ich vermisse noch einige Anmeldungen von den Asphaltfahrern für Montag wo seid Ihr denn alle



in leverkusen  bis ich da bin hab ich die km der runde min. einmal gefahren


----------



## Montana (2. März 2008)

ralf schrieb:


> ...   ...
> .
> .
> *... nee, is nich wahr ne? ...*     ...
> ...



Tja Ralf die Zeiten ändern sich  ... ich suche halt nach dem optimalen Kompromiss zwischen Wald und Stadtgebiet ... im richtigen Matsch war der _SK_ hinten heute öfter leicht rutschig im Vergleich zur _BB_ ... rollte dafür aber toll ...  Die _Traffics_ waren dagegen im Gelände überwiegend überfordert aber auf der Strasse  natürlich klasse ... nicht einfach .... die  Qual der Wahl


----------



## Montana (2. März 2008)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> Ich vermisse noch einige Anmeldungen von den Asphaltfahrern für Montag wo seid Ihr denn alle



Nach den Anmeldungen zu schließen dürfte am Montag erstmalig der 25iger Schnitt rausspringen  

Ich finde das sehr bewundernswert  setze aber persönlich andere Prioritäten  

Viel Spaß morgen und bis bald


----------



## bernhardwalter (3. März 2008)

Da muß ich dich aber enttäuchen,denn wenn Ralf @ Konfuzius mitfährt werden wir auf jedenfall die Runde mit 3h Fahrzeit nehmen wegen des noch vorhandenen WP   

LG Bernhard



Montana schrieb:


> Nach den Anmeldungen zu schließen dürfte am Montag erstmalig der 25iger Schnitt rausspringen
> 
> Ich finde das sehr bewundernswert  setze aber persönlich andere Prioritäten
> 
> Viel Spaß morgen und bis bald


----------



## Montana (3. März 2008)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> Da muß ich dich aber enttäuchen,denn wenn Ralf @ Konfuzius mitfährt werden wir auf jedenfall die Runde mit 3h Fahrzeit nehmen wegen des noch vorhandenen WP
> 
> LG Bernhard



Das stimmt natürlich auch wieder. Der WP ist ja noch dran  Hatte ich schon fast vergessen.  

... aber zur Not kann man ja auch ein paar kms dranhängen und schon stimmt das wieder ...  

Ich wünsche euch jedenfalls viel Spass und wenig Niederschlag. Vor Ende des WPs bin ich auch noch mal Montags dabei. Mein Programm für diese Woche ist evtl. morgen und auf jeden Fall am Mittwoch im KF. 


Bis bald.


----------



## Konfuzius (3. März 2008)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> Da muß ich dich aber enttäuchen,denn wenn Ralf @ Konfuzius mitfährt werden wir auf jedenfall die Runde mit 3h Fahrzeit nehmen wegen des noch vorhandenen WP



Genau, es ist *Winterpokal*   

Und nen 25er Schnitt hatten wir im Sommer eh schon...


----------



## Pepin (3. März 2008)

ach echt es ist noch winterpokal ich dachte der wäre vorbei *gemütlichaufsofalieg*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernhardwalter (4. März 2008)

Bei der gestrigen Rheinrunde trafen sich

Manfred @ mkduc
Ralf @ Konfuzius

und 

Bernhard @ bernhardwalter

Es wurde die übliche Rheinrunde gefahren wobei Manfred auf der Panzerstraße schon den ersten Platten hatte,flink gewechselt und dann gings weiter Manfred durfte unterwegs noch 2x nachpumpen muß woll doch igendein Fremdkörper in der Decke sein .
An den Groovterrassen meinte Ralf wir haben einen 24,7 er Schnitt und wenn wir so weiter fahren schaffen wir noch den 25 er Schnitt 
Am Treffpunkt angekommen hatten wir dann eine reine Fahrzeit von 2h 22min. und einen 25,3 er Schnitt bei 60,13 km.Von der Fahrzeit her für mich neue Bestzeit bei dieser Runde,danke fürs Windschattenfahren  
Im nachhinein war es schon ok,aber unterwegs auf dem Damm mußte ich was trinken und schon riß der Faden zwischen Ralf,Manfred und mir ab und ich hatte alle Mühe den Vorsprung wieder einzuholen.
War trotzdem eine super Runde mit wenig    .

Manfred @ mkduc  hast du den Fremdkörper gesstern beim Fernsehn noch gefunden 

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard


----------



## Montana (4. März 2008)

Ich wusste es doch  So viel zum Thema Montagsrunde und langsam  

Morgen im KF ... das wird die ultimative  _mtb - slow - motion _  




bernhardwalter schrieb:


> Bei der gestrigen Rheinrunde trafen sich
> 
> Manfred @ mkduc
> Ralf @ Konfuzius
> ...


----------



## bibi1952 (4. März 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Ich wusste es doch  So viel zum Thema Montagsrunde und langsam
> 
> Morgen im KF ... das wird die ultimative  _mtb - slow - motion _



Darf ich da auch mitfahren?

Schlamm und Matsch kenne ich aus dem Naafbachtal! 

Nur, wenn es zu langsam wird, falle ich mit dem Bike um!


----------



## Montana (4. März 2008)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Darf ich da auch mitfahren?
> 
> Schlamm und Matsch kenne ich aus dem Naafbachtal!
> 
> Nur, wenn es zu langsam wird, falle ich mit dem Bike um!



Klare Sache, darfst Du auch mit  Was für eine Frage  

Ich stehe mit dem Tempo bei _bikekiller_ im Wort und umfallen wirst Du mit Sicherheit auch nicht  ... 
. . . hoffe ich zumindest .. 

Gruß Guido


----------



## bernhardwalter (4. März 2008)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Darf ich da auch mitfahren?
> 
> Schlamm und Matsch kenne ich aus dem Naafbachtal!
> 
> Nur, wenn es zu langsam wird, falle ich mit dem Bike um!



Wenn der Schlamm tief genug ist und dich gut festhält kannst du garnicht umfallen


----------



## bernhardwalter (4. März 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Ich wusste es doch  So viel zum Thema Montagsrunde und langsam
> 
> Morgen im KF ... das wird die ultimative  _mtb - slow - motion _



Ja,Ja du hast nicht ganz unrecht aber es war trotzdem super geil mal über ne längere Strecke schneller zu fahren 

Gruß 
Bernhard


----------



## Montana (4. März 2008)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> Ja,Ja du hast nicht ganz unrecht aber es war trotzdem super geil mal über ne längere Strecke schneller zu fahren
> 
> Gruß
> Bernhard



Klar Bernhard und ganz ehrlich ... das muss aber unbedingt unter uns bleiben ... ich bin auch etwas neidisch auf euch. 

Stolz bin ich jedoch, dass zumindest einer aus unserer 40+ Ecke  noch richtig flott unterwegs ist  ... aber der Andere arbeitet daran und hat jetzt zumindest schonmal schnelle Reifen  

... und damit kommen wir zum Matsch ... die Speed Kings sind da wiederum nicht so der Hammer  

Zu KFL morgen : Wir werden noch einen Gast bekommen der gut dazu passen wird und der u.a. auch wegen dem _moderaten_ Tempo mitfährt. Also keine Sorge ...  es ist wirklich slow motion  angesagt.


----------



## ralf (4. März 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> ... aber der Andere arbeitet daran und hat jetzt zumindest schonmal schnelle Reifen
> ...



*... ... das ist unfääär!*  
Das hätte ich nie gedacht, daß Du zu solchen Mitteln greifst ...  

O.k., ich würde dann morgen mit Treckerreifen kommen ...  
Und überhaupt: *Du bleibst mit Sicherheit im Schlamm stecken ... *(self fullfilling profices)  

Bis (wahrscheinlich) morgen  ,

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Herbert_K (4. März 2008)

Wenn ich es rechtzeitig zum Treffpunkt schaffe, bin ich morgen wieder dabei; voraussichtlich bringe ich noch einen Kollegen mit.
Wegen KVB-Streik könnte aber auf den Straßen viel los sein - dann klappt es evtl. nicht.
Gruß
Herbert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (4. März 2008)

Ich habe gerade eine kleine aber feine Runde  mit _Jerd_ hinter mir und bin nicht im Schlamm stecken geblieben  Manches Kurvenverhalten dieser Reifen bleibt mir aber ein Rätsel  abundzu reisst es einem den Hintern weg  

Lichtmässig war ich heute nur mit der SIGMA PowerLED unterwegs. Klasse Fernlicht und auch für die Strasse top. Auf den trails (enge Kurven) braucht man aber besser noch eine Zusatzlampe wie die von _Cheetah_ getunte 5 Watt Evo.

Wir sehen uns morgen  

Gruß Guido 




ralf schrieb:


> *... ... das ist unfääär!*
> Das hätte ich nie gedacht, daß Du zu solchen Mitteln greifst ...
> 
> O.k., ich würde dann morgen mit Treckerreifen kommen ...
> ...


----------



## ralf (4. März 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade eine kleine aber feine Runde  mit _Jerd_ hinter mir und bin nicht im Schlamm stecken geblieben  Manches Kurvenverhalten dieser Reifen bleibt mir aber ein Rätsel  abundzu reisst es einem den Hintern weg
> 
> Lichtmässig war ich heute nur mit der SIGMA PowerLED unterwegs. Klasse Fernlicht und auch für die Strasse top. Auf den trails (enge Kurven) braucht man aber besser noch eine Zusatzlampe wie die von _Cheetah_ getunte 5 Watt Evo.
> 
> ...



... hmm Guido, wie Du weißt, stehe ich mitunter auf exterm designete Reifen ...   ...  

Btw.: Muß ich die Sig. wieder ändern? ...  

Ichfreumichaufmorgen!  

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Montana (4. März 2008)

ralf schrieb:


> ... hmm Guido, wie Du weißt, stehe ich mitunter auf exterm designete Reifen ...   ...
> 
> Btw.: Muß ich die Sig. wieder ändern? ...
> 
> ...



Nööööö   ...  lasse die Sig bitte so wie sie ist.  

Ich freue mich auch auf morgen und ich würde mich auch freuen wenn der _Schneggge_ auch am Start unserer *Wellness extrem Tour* wäre. Dann wäre das Team ja mal wieder komplett.

Bis morgen im Gebüsch ... vielleicht auch im Schnee 

Gruß Guido


----------



## bikekiller (5. März 2008)

Krank    

ich komme nicht einmal die Treppe rauf... sorry aber ich muss mich für heute abend abmelden. Euch trotzdem viel Spaß !


----------



## bernhardwalter (5. März 2008)

bikekiller schrieb:


> Krank
> 
> ich komme nicht einmal die Treppe rauf... sorry aber ich muss mich für heute abend abmelden. Euch trotzdem viel Spaß !



Gute Besserung Gertrud,hatte mich schon mal auf eine regelmäßige weibliche Begleitung eingestellt .  
Aber jetzt zur Treppe,Treppen werden dann eben nicht gefahren  brauchst nur in den Sattel zu kommen 
Dann bis demnächst im Wald oder bis Samstag beim ALTEN MANN  

Gruß
Bernhard


----------



## bibi1952 (5. März 2008)

Wenn Jö[email protected] mitfährt, komme ich auch!

Bis heute abend

VG Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (5. März 2008)

Hat da wer gerufen ?   

Gute Besserung, bikekiller  



bernhardwalter schrieb:


> ....Dann bis demnächst im Wald oder bis Samstag beim ALTEN MANN
> 
> Gruß
> Bernhard





			
				bibi1952 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Jö[email protected] mitfährt, komme ich auch!
> 
> Bis heute abend
> 
> VG Werner



Ja ... Jörg ist auch dabei ... aber die Anderen beissen auch nicht  

... hoffe ich ...


----------



## Montana (5. März 2008)

@ alle 20080305 KFLer 

Psssssst .... ganz unter uns ... wenn das bei den Anmeldungen so bleibt dann können wir ja unter dem Deckmantel _*KFL Wellness extrem *_ ... 2 Gruppen bilden und die Schnellen können so tun als wenn sie auch _*MTB Chill out *_ betrieben hätten  

Bis später  


BTW: 11 Leute und da fehlen noch zwei - drei sind für einen* regelmässigen *Mittwochabend im Winter ganz OK, oder ?


----------



## bibi1952 (5. März 2008)

Hallo,
bin gut zu Hause angekommen. der Abholdienst hat geklappt.
Mit der Schnellness-Truppe unterwegs beendete ein Ast meine Auffahrt nach Forsbach, indem er mein Schaltauge vernichtete. 
Vielen Dank an Jörg für Führung an die Hauptstraße. 
VG Werner


----------



## Pepin (5. März 2008)

war schön euch alle mal wieder zusehen wenn ich auch nur ein kurzes stück mitgeradelt bin.

bis zum nächsten mal


----------



## Merlin (6. März 2008)

> beendete ein Ast meine Auffahrt nach Forsbach, indem er mein Schaltauge vernichtete.




Soll ich mal wieder?


----------



## Montana (6. März 2008)

So jetzt   

Bericht zum KFL Wellness extrem Mittwoch 05.03.2008 

Mit dabei waren  :

Bernhard * bernhardwalter
Herbert * Herbert_K
Holger * zanderschnapper
Ingo * i-men
Jörg * Schnegge
Micha * Pepin leider nur kurz
Peter * peter1bike
Ralf * Funfocus
Ralf * Konfuzius
Ralf * ralf
Richard *ritchsurf
Werner * Bibi1952
Guido * Montana

Da traf sich mal wieder eine nette grosse Gruppe Mtb Begeisterter am KFL Treffpunkt in Köln-Brück. Sogar mit dem Treckingrad  war jemand da. Nach kurzer Sammlung wurde beschlossen mal wieder in zwei Abteilungen zu cuisen  bzw. zu rasen  Den Anfang fuhren wir gemeinsam durch Brück und den _bikekiller_ trail ... dort verliess uns der Micha ... es ging weiter bis hin zum kleinen Teich mit der Brücke ...  dort packte die _Schnellnesser _der Ehrgeiz und ab ging die Post ... wohin auch immer ... Schade für Werner, dass er wohl ziemlich bald einen Defekt hatte. Ihm ist wohl das Auge  kaputtgegangen. Na ja er ist trotzdem wohlbehalten nach Hause gekommen. 

Wir Anderen _cruisten_ mehr oder wenig gemütlich kreuz und quer durch den KF was der Geko folgendermassen notierte :







*Daten Wellness Gruppe :*   35 Km 480 hm  

*Besonderheiten :* Wiedermal zwei nette neue Gesichter und die Erkenntnis, dass gutes bis extrem gutes Licht sehr realtiv ist und man uns immer wieder überraschen kann. Emma hat nur wenig Schäden verursacht die doofen Waldarbeiter umso mehr  

*Bis bald im KF*


----------



## ralf (6. März 2008)

... jo Guido, das war mal wieder eine nette große Runde mit neuen Gesichtern  . Vor allem ohne Streß!  
Das gibt wieder Entwicklungsspielraum nach oben. Das *"L"* wollen wir doch *nicht wirklich* lange behalten ... oder? ...  

... und, man merkt doch irgendwie, daß es Frühjahr wird. Auch wenn es gestern so kalt war  , daß ich u.a. von einer heißen Wärmflasche ins Bett begleitet wurde ...  

Gruß Ralf  

PS: Sig. aus aktuellem Anlass vorübergehend geändert.


----------



## bernhardwalter (6. März 2008)

Unsere Runde mit Jörg war auch sehr schön, 50 km ( mit An-und Abfahrt ) und ca. 800 HM 
und Werner @bibi1952 ist auch gut nach Hause gekommen 

Gruß
Bernhard



ralf schrieb:


> ... jo Guido, das war mal wieder eine nette große Runde mit neuen Gesichtern  . Vor allem ohne Streß!
> Das gibt wieder Entwicklungsspielraum nach oben. Das *"L"* wollen wir doch *nicht wirklich* lange behalten ... oder? ...
> 
> ... und, man merkt doch irgendwie, daß es Frühjahr wird. Auch wenn es gestern so kalt war  , daß ich u.a. von einer heißen Wärmflasche ins Bett begleitet wurde ...
> ...


----------



## bernhardwalter (7. März 2008)

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag* laß dich reichlich beschenken  und ich trinke ein Glas auf dein Wohl lieber Guido.
nun hast auch du alter Mann ( Scherz    ) die erste Lebenshälfte erreicht alles Gute und Heute einen schönen Tag

LG

Bernhard


----------



## Schnegge (7. März 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> ... es ging weiter bis hin zum kleinen Teich mit der Brücke ...  dort packte die _Schnellnesser _der Ehrgeiz und ab ging die Post ... wohin auch immer ...



Hierhin hat's uns hin getrieben:







Mit dabei waren  :

Bernhard * bernhardwalter
Ralf * Konfuzius
Werner * Bibi1952 (wie gesagt nur bis Forsbach  )

Jörg * Schnegge

Auf dem Tacho waren es vom und bis zu Treffpunkt rund 41 km und 800 hm 



Und das wichtigste zum Schluß:

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag an den KFL-Initiator  

​
Gruß
Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ommer (7. März 2008)

*
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag **

Lieber Guido,  bist Du jetzt ein UHU 

liche Grüße

Achim 
 

*


----------



## Delgado (7. März 2008)

@ Guido, auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag. Halt Dich fit und gesund. Bis bald im Wald .... spätestens am Herthasee


----------



## zanderschnapper (7. März 2008)

Hi Fans,

erstmal alles Gute zum Geburtstag lieber Guido  
Ich schließe mich allen guten Glückwünschen hier an  



So, wollte mich zu meiner ersten richtigen Nightride-Tour auch noch mal zu Wort melden.
 
Es hat mir *seeeeehr* viel Spaß mit Euch gemacht, es war eine sehr schöne, lockere Runde und bestimmt nicht die Letzte   

Es sei denn, es will mich als "Underfrange" keiner mehr dabei haben weil er mich nicht versteht   

Bin auch nach der Tour wieder wohlbehalten in Remscheid angekommen.

Gestern Abend gings dann auch wieder nach Hause.
Und nach knapp 4 Stunden Fahrzeit und einer kurzen Nacht sitze ich nun schon wieder seit 7.00 Uhr im Büro und arbeite das ab, was halt mal wieder alles liegen geblieben ist 

Wenns klappt komme ich am nächsten Mittwoch wieder zu Euch um den nächsten *NIGHTRIDE* zu bestehen.


Viele Grüße an Euch alle und ein schönes Wochenende wünscht
Holger


----------



## Eifelwolf (7. März 2008)

*Herzliche Glückwünsche zum Geburtstag, Guido! Viele  und noch mehr Geburtstagsküßchen von  (anstandshalber nicht im Wald).*


----------



## Redking (7. März 2008)

Alles Gute Guido und viel schöne Kilometer auf dem Rad!


​
Muss jetzt aufhören sonst bleiben keine Smilie's für die Anderen übrig, insbesondere für Tazz.

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Schildbürger (7. März 2008)

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag,*

lieber *Guido,* auf ein baldiges Wiedersehen. 

Hoffentlich vergesse ich dieses Jahr keinen zu gratulieren.


----------



## ralf (7. März 2008)

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch Guido!*

*Willkommen im Club ...  ...  *

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Pepin (7. März 2008)

natürlich auch von mir alles gute für unsern guido


----------



## ralf (7. März 2008)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> ...
> So, wollte mich zu meiner ersten richtigen Nightride-Tour auch noch mal zu Wort melden.
> 
> Es hat mir *seeeeehr* viel Spaß mit Euch gemacht, es war eine sehr schöne, lockere Runde und bestimmt nicht die Letzte
> ...



*... ja, hat super gepasst!*  
... und verstehen konnte man Dich auch ...  
... ob Du mich allerdings verstehen könntest, wenn ich in breitestem Kölsch daherkäme?? ... ...   ...  

Und wie unser Geburtstagsguido schon erwähnte. Man denkt es geht nimmer heller ... ... und dann iluminiert Deine Lampe den KF nieder ... 


_... aber der gehört ja dem Guido. Juckt uns also nicht ... _ 

Bis Mittwochs im KF!

Gruß Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Herbert_K (7. März 2008)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, auch von mir
Herbert (der schon ein paar Jahre als "alter Sack" hinter sich hat)


----------



## zanderschnapper (7. März 2008)

ralf schrieb:


> *
> ... ob Du mich allerdings verstehen könntest, wenn ich in breitestem Kölsch daherkäme?? ... ...   ...
> 
> 
> ...


*

...das käme dann wohl auf einen Versuch an...aber ich würde mir da wohl sehr schwer tun..   

Ja, das Lämpchen ist schon ganz nett, aber es geht noch besser und heller  
Bin da schon wieder was am ausprobieren, lass dich mal überraschen  
Wird allerdings noch ein Weilchen dauern  


Ich hoffe das es bei mir nächste Woche wieder klappt.

So wie das bei dir klingt, hast Du ja schon mal nix dagegen, oder?? 

Schönes Wochenende 
Holger*


----------



## zanderschnapper (7. März 2008)

Hi nochmal,

ab wann ist man denn bei Euch ein "alter Sack"???   

Bei uns gehört Mann/Frau zum Club der "Alten Säcke" wenn man die 50 geknackt hat....  


Aber bis dahin habe ich ja zum Glück noch ein paar Jährchen hin  



Gruß
Holger


----------



## Herbert_K (8. März 2008)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Hi nochmal,
> Bei uns gehört Mann/Frau zum Club der "Alten Säcke" wenn man die 50 geknackt hat....
> Holger


So ist das bei uns auch.
Bei meinem 50. wurde ich feierlich in besagten Club aufgenommen.


----------



## Merlin (8. März 2008)

Auch von mir nachträglich alles Gute, Guido. Wird Zeit, dass wir uns mal wieder über den Weg fahren...


----------



## Montana (9. März 2008)

* So ... das dürften dann alle lieben Glückwünsche sein  

Danke euch allen dafür   .... und .... ja ... es gibt natürlich ein Leben außerhalb des Forum  

Danke für den netten Samstag Abend    

Bis bald  Guido     *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (9. März 2008)

Redking schrieb:


> Muss jetzt aufhören sonst bleiben keine Smilie's für die Anderen übrig, insbesondere für Tazz
> 
> Grüße
> Klaus



Nee nee nee  
Wie gut das ich jetzt doch mal Zeit hatte hier zu stöbern  

Junge Junge Lieber Guido  da hätte ich bald *DEINEN* Geburtstag übergangen .............. *SORRY* heute halt nachträglich......








*Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Deinem  ..... Geburtstag *

Alles liebe und lass Dich schön Verwöhnen 




























Grüße Tazz


----------



## hama687 (9. März 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> * So ... das dürften dann alle lieben Glückwünsche sein
> 
> Danke euch allen dafür   .... und .... ja ... es gibt natürlich ein Leben außerhalb des Forum
> 
> ...



halt.. ich hab noch nicht.. wegen Türkeiurlaub etwas verspätet   
Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!! Man sieht sich bestimmt in nächster Zeit mal wieder im Dünnwald und so..
hey, mir fällt grad auf, dass du 2,5mal älter bist wie ich  
also, bis bald im wald 
lg
Kerstin


----------



## Montana (9. März 2008)

Anderes Thema .... sorry.

Das hier ist richtig übel . Meine aufrichtige Anteilnahme und herzliches Beileid.


----------



## bikekiller (10. März 2008)

Stop,
wegen Lungenentzündung ebefalls verspätet aber umso mehr von Herzen:

Alles alles Gute zum Geburtstag lieber Guido !!!  




hama687 schrieb:


> halt.. ich hab noch nicht.. wegen Türkeiurlaub etwas verspätet
> Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!! Man sieht sich bestimmt in nächster Zeit mal wieder im Dünnwald und so..
> hey, mir fällt grad auf, dass du 2,5mal älter bist wie ich
> also, bis bald im wald
> ...


----------



## bernhardwalter (11. März 2008)

Bei der gestrigen ultimativen Montagsrunde fuhren mit

Ralf @ Konfuzius
Bernhard @ bernhardwalter

mehr leider nicht   obwohl ein sehr moderater Schnitt von 18 -19 kmh
angestrebt wurde und auch gefahren wurde ( 19.6 er Schnitt )  also nicht zuviel versprochen.

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## Montana (14. März 2008)

Zunächst mal Danke an die 3 Damen für die lieben Glückwünsche  und Gute Besserung bikekiller  

Und jetzt   Aufruf zur _KFLight  ride Mittwoch 19.03.2008 18:30_ 


> _Königsforst kreuz und quer im ruhigen Tempo und ohne grosse technischen Schwierigkeiten. Es wird überwiegend auf den menschenleeren und leicht düsteren Forstautobahnen und auf unseren liebsten und nettesten flowigen Singletrails gefahren. Strecke : ca. 35 Km ca. 350 hm Dauer : 2-3 Std gesamt_



Hier flott anmelden.

Ich wünsche allen ein schönes Wochenende und denen die viel Fahrrad fahren ein fröhliches Punktesammeln  

Gruß Guido


----------



## derschnellweint (15. März 2008)




----------



## bernhardwalter (18. März 2008)

Bei der gestrigen Montagsrunde trafen sich an der Schmitze Buud

Ralf @ Konfuzius
Stefan @ gülle
Manfred @ Mkduc
und
Bernhard @ bernhardwalter

Mit weiser Hinsicht auf die Tour " RUND UM KÖLN " wollte Ralf noch einmal eine reine Straßenrunde fahren ( zwecks Trainingseffekt  ).
Nach reichlicher verspätung des Guids ging es dann endlich los,außer einem kleinen Hagelschauer auf der Panzerstraße blieb es trocken und wurde aber auch kälter.
Nach 2h und 18 min und 58,8 km waren wir dann am Treffpunkt zurück mit einem Schnitt von mir mit 25.29 war es wieder mal eine nette und schnelle Runde ( zumindest für mich ).
Danke an alle Mitfahrer bis zum nächsten Mal.

Gruß

Bernhard


----------



## Stefan_SIT (18. März 2008)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> ... mit einem Schnitt von mir mit 25.29 ...


Prima, dann muss er bis Montag noch etwas "Masse" zulegen, um Michael, Jörg und mir den nötigen Windschatten spenden zu können. 
Dann sollte es auch mit dem 30er Schnitt auf den dicken Schlappen klappen.  

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Konfuzius (18. März 2008)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Prima, dann muss er bis Montag noch etwas "Masse" zulegen, um Michael, Jörg und mir den nötigen Windschatten spenden zu können.



Wie??? Habe mich auf eine gemütliche Kaffeefahrt in EUREM Windschatten eingestellt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hama687 (18. März 2008)

hey jörg wer und was ist den der " k - weg " ? bzw gilt das tempo langsam als langsam oder als schnell langsam?


----------



## Ommer (18. März 2008)

Hallo Alex,

der *K*-Weg ist der Rundwanderweg um *K*ürten, den kannst du schnell fahren, er ist aber lang und hügelig.....nach einiger Zeit wirst du langsamer 


Gruß
Achim


----------



## ralf (18. März 2008)

Ommer schrieb:


> Hallo Alex,
> 
> der *K*-Weg ist der Rundwanderweg um *K*ürten, den kannst du schnell fahren, er ist aber lang und hügelig.....nach einiger Zeit wirst du langsamer
> 
> ...



Achim  ,

wie sieht's aus? Kommst Du morgen mit in den KF?
Es ist ja nun schon länger her. Deshalb wäre es schön, noch einmal mit Dir Trödelpunkte einzufahren ...
So wie ich das die letzten Male mitbekommen habe, ist das verlorene *"L" *wieder dabei ...  

Gruß Ralf 

PS: ... aber nur wenn es trocken bleibt ...


----------



## zanderschnapper (19. März 2008)

Hi,

ich wünsche Euch allen heute Abend einen schönen *NIGTHRIDE*   

Leider bin ich, wie auch schon letzte Woche, nicht in Remscheid und kann deshalb wieder nicht kommen   

Ich wünsche Euch jetzt schon ein frohes Osterfest und viel Spaß beim "Eiersuchen"   

Melde mich, wenns bei mir wieder klappt.
So long.....


Gruß Zanderschnapper


----------



## Schnegge (19. März 2008)

hama687 schrieb:


> hey jörg wer und was ist den der " k - weg " ? bzw gilt das tempo langsam als langsam oder als schnell langsam?





Ommer schrieb:


> Hallo Alex,
> 
> der *K*-Weg ist der Rundwanderweg um *K*ürten, den kannst du schnell fahren, er ist aber lang und hügelig.....nach einiger Zeit wirst du langsamer
> 
> ...



Hallo,

Achim hat recht  . Aber es gibt noch einen weiteren K-Weg. Den Kölner Weg, vom Königsforst über Neunkirchen bis in den Westerwald. Das Ende ist nach ca. 250 km in Königswinter  .
Aber keine Sorge, ich meine den Kürtener K-Weg.  

Langsam ist natürlich immer relativ: Aber 60 km in 5 bis 6 Stunden macht bei ca. einer Stunde Pause im Mittel 12 bis 15 km/h. Gewürzt mit  1.000 bis 1.500 hm wird die Schwierigkeit dann halt mittel...  Das Wetter und damit die Bodenverhältnisse können das ganze dann nochmals relativieren...  

   Edith:
   Die Tour ist jetzt ausgearbeitet: Es werden rund 70 km mit 1.500 hm...


Zur Anmeldung gehts übrigens hier  

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## on any sunday (19. März 2008)

Und 2 Grad mit Schneeregen machen den K-Weg noch interessanter.  Tu ich mir nicht an, aber für alle Expeditionteilnehmer der Track zum Film in Google Earth, GPX und Cinemascope. Viel Spaß.  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Ommer (19. März 2008)

ralf schrieb:


> Achim  ,
> 
> wie sieht's aus? Kommst Du morgen mit in den KF?
> Es ist ja nun schon länger her. Deshalb wäre es schön, noch einmal mit Dir Trödelpunkte einzufahren ...
> ...



nä Ralf, heute war ich in Wipperfürth beim Bike-Händler meines Vertrauens, Kette und Bremsklötzchen kaufen. 

Es gab unterwegs eine nette Mischung von Schnee- und Sonnenschauern. 

Jetzt bin ich wieder sauber....


Gruß
Achim


----------



## ralf (19. März 2008)

Ommer schrieb:


> nä Ralf, heute war ich in Wipperfürth beim Bike-Händler meines Vertrauens, Kette und Bremsklötzchen kaufen.
> 
> Es gab unterwegs eine nette Mischung von Schnee- und Sonnenschauern.
> 
> ...



... na, da hast Du wirklich was verpasst!  
Unsere Tour ist schon in Youtube drinnen ...  

Schau mal hier!  

Einen wirklichen Verlust hatten wir nur einen.   Wie geht es Dir Herbert? Das Mißgeschick verkraftet und alles wieder gut? Beim nächsten mal läuft es runder ...  

Gruß Ralf 

PS: _Der in dem blauen Trikot ist doch unser Schnegge - oder ... _


----------



## Herbert_K (20. März 2008)

_Einen wirklichen Verlust hatten wir nur einen.  Wie geht es Dir Herbert? Das Mißgeschick verkraftet und alles wieder gut? Beim nächsten mal läuft es runder ..._ 

Danke der Nachfrage. Brustkorb und linkes Bein haben was abbekommen - ich denke nur Prellungen; wird aber ein paar Tage dauern, bis ich mich wieder schmerzfrei bewegen kann.

Viele Grüße
Herbert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikekiller (20. März 2008)

Herbert_K schrieb:


> _Einen wirklichen Verlust hatten wir nur einen.  Wie geht es Dir Herbert? Das Mißgeschick verkraftet und alles wieder gut? Beim nächsten mal läuft es runder ..._
> 
> Danke der Nachfrage. Brustkorb und linkes Bein haben was abbekommen - ich denke nur Prellungen; wird aber ein paar Tage dauern, bis ich mich wieder schmerzfrei bewegen kann.
> 
> ...



Mannmannmann, was habt ihr denn mit dem armen Kerl angestellt ? Kaum ist Frau mal nicht dabei um das Temperament der Jungens zu zügeln und ein gemütliches Schneckentempo vorzugeben, lasst ihr es krachen ???


----------



## Montana (20. März 2008)

Gute Besserung Herbert  Das war auch für mich anfangs eine  eine relativ üble Sache in diesem Matsch. Auf diesem trail habe ich mich 2005/2006 auch abundzu auf die Nase gelegt. Das muss man einfach durch stetiges Wiederholen lernen sich da durch zu kämpfen und Du bist auf einem guten Weg und ich kann Dir nur raten sich da auch nicht irritieren zu lassen und keinesfalls aufzugeben  
Du passt prima zu uns und im Sommer sieht das alles schon ganz anders aus. Versprochen  

Bis bald im Matsch oder besser *Wald*. 



Herbert_K schrieb:


> _Einen wirklichen Verlust hatten wir nur einen.  Wie geht es Dir Herbert? Das Mißgeschick verkraftet und alles wieder gut? Beim nächsten mal läuft es runder ..._
> 
> Danke der Nachfrage. Brustkorb und linkes Bein haben was abbekommen - ich denke nur Prellungen; wird aber ein paar Tage dauern, bis ich mich wieder schmerzfrei bewegen kann.
> 
> ...


----------



## Montana (20. März 2008)

Wir haben doch garnicht gemacht  liebe _bikekiller_

Das Temp*o*rament war ein gemütliches _Schnegge_tempo und es war eine wirkliche slowmotion Tour über ca 35 km und *120 hm *  und ca. 14 km in der Stunde  über die _nettesten seitlich vom Königsforst trails_. 

... unsere RuK Fahrer mussten sich doch schonen  



bikekiller schrieb:


> Mannmannmann, was habt ihr denn mit dem armen Kerl angestellt ? Kaum ist Frau mal nicht dabei um das Temperament der Jungens zu zügeln und ein *gemütliches Schneckentempo *vorzugeben, lasst ihr es krachen ???


----------



## Pepin (20. März 2008)

wenn jemand lust hat über ostern eine tour rund um 57537 Wissen/Sieg zu machen kann sich bei mir melden.

morgen gehts erst ma zu einer tour ins sauerland.


----------



## Ommer (20. März 2008)

ralf schrieb:


> ... na, da hast Du wirklich was verpasst!
> Unsere Tour ist schon in Youtube drinnen ...
> 
> Schau mal hier!
> ...



Ein gar lustiges Video ,  nur die eine Minute dauert bei mir 10 min mit ISDN, hier ist leider kein DSL verfügbar, wahrscheinlich nie. 

Vielleicht ist dies die Lösung?

Habt ihr den armen Herbert in ein Schlammloch fahren lassen? Ein neues Opfer des KF....


Gruß
Achim


----------



## Herbert_K (20. März 2008)

Also so ein Sturz passiert halt hin und wieder. Im Allgemeinen bin ich auch nicht aus Zucker. Die Prellung der Brust/Rippen macht mir auch nicht viel, aber das Bein ist schon ein bischen blöder. Treppensteigen - egal ob rauf oder runter - und Ein- und Aussteigen aus dem Auto sind z.Zt. eine schmerzhafte Angelegenheit. Ich vermute mal einen inneren Bluterguss (bin Marcomar-Patient) der irgendwo drauf drückt.
Über Ostern ist Radfahren erst mal gegessen, d.h. je nach Wetter fahre ich doch am Montag an die RUK-Strecke im Scherfbachtal zum Zusehen - natürlich mit dem Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralf (20. März 2008)

Ommer schrieb:


> Ein gar lustiges Video ,  nur die eine Minute dauert bei mir 10 min mit ISDN, hier ist leider kein DSL verfügbar, wahrscheinlich nie.
> 
> Vielleicht ist dies die Lösung?
> 
> ...



... hmm, ob das die Lösung ist?  
Zumindest ist es kein Sonderangebot ...
Soweit ich weiß, hat(te) das rosa *"T"* auch so etwas im Angebot. Ggf. mal vergleichen. Du hast da doch Connections ...  Wenn Du wünschst, mache ich mich gerne mal kundig.  

So, ... was das Video nicht zeigt, ist die dramatische Panne unseres Montanas. Jaja, der Preis schneller Reifen.  
Da war wirklich ein Monstererdorn im Gummi, nur auffindbar mit Ingos taktischem Gespür.  

Jaja, der KF ist schon fordernd, ... für Mann/Frau und Material ...  ...  

Gruß Ralf  

PS: Der Reifen wurde letztendlich fachmännisch geflickt ...  ...


----------



## ultra2 (20. März 2008)

ralf schrieb:


> ...Du hast da doch Connections ...



Aber halt keine besonders schnelle. 



ralf schrieb:


> So, ... was das Video nicht zeigt, ist die dramatische Panne unseres Montanas. Jaja, der Preis schneller Reifen.
> Da war wirklich ein Monstererdorn im Gummi, nur auffindbar mit Ingos taktischem Gespür.



Habe meine Mountainking Supersonic verschenkt. Dir wurde durch bloßes Ansehen platt. Die Mountainking Protection brauchten schon einen Dorn. Aber da hat der kleinste gereicht. Nix mehr von Conti was Mountain im Namen trägt.


----------



## ralf (20. März 2008)

Herbert_K schrieb:


> Also so ein Sturz passiert halt hin und wieder. Im Allgemeinen bin ich auch nicht aus Zucker. Die Prellung der Brust/Rippen macht mir auch nicht viel, aber das Bein ist schon ein bischen blöder. Treppensteigen - egal ob rauf oder runter - und Ein- und Aussteigen aus dem Auto sind z.Zt. eine schmerzhafte Angelegenheit. Ich vermute mal einen inneren Bluterguss (bin Marcomar-Patient) der irgendwo drauf drückt.
> Über Ostern ist Radfahren erst mal gegessen, d.h. je nach Wetter fahre ich doch am Montag an die RUK-Strecke im Scherfbachtal zum Zusehen - natürlich mit dem Rad.



Hallo Herbert,

da hatte ich bei Deinem Sturz wohl doch richtig gesehen, daß hauptsächlich Dein Bein betroffen war ...
Ich wünsche Dir gute Besserung. In den nächsten Tagen wirst Du ausreichend Zeit zur Genesung haben. Das Wetter wird nicht viel mehr hergeben.  
Bald ist Zeitumstellung auf Sommerzeit. Dann kann der KF wieder im Hellen befahren werden ...  
Die Touren sind dann deutlich flowiger ...

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Jerd (21. März 2008)

Herbert_K schrieb:


> Über Ostern ist Radfahren erst mal gegessen, d.h. je nach Wetter fahre ich doch am Montag an die RUK-Strecke im Scherfbachtal zum Zusehen - natürlich mit dem Rad.



Auch von mir gute Besserung!

Wenn du Montag fährst sag mal per PM Bescheid, ich wollte da nämlich eventuell auch hin und die KFLer anfeuern.


----------



## bernhardwalter (21. März 2008)

Jetzt kehrt doch der Winter zurück und es schneit


----------



## Montana (21. März 2008)

_*K F L Mittwoch -  19.03.2008*_

Mitfahrer waren

Ingo * i-men - _KFL-Team_
Jörg * Schnegge - _KFL-Team_
Guido * Montana - _KFL-Team_
Ralf * ralf - _KFL-Team_

Gerd * Jerd - _Holladijo - der Berg ruft_

Herbert * Herbert_K 

Guide : Schnegge

Ich habe mir eine Wiederholung der Tour vom 16.01.2008 gewünscht und  was der gute Jörg da wieder aus dem Hut gezaubert hat war eine erstklassige Wellness Tour der absoluten Spitzenklasse - ein großartiges Trail - Netzwerk auf 100 - 150 hm über ca. 35 km - Streckenverlauf war auf Kölner Gebiet vor und neben dem KF dazu eine gute Portion Wahner Heide oder eher Wahner Sümpfe.
*
Besonderheiten :* Fehlt die KFL Matsch Erfahrung  kann es logischerweise auch mal zum Sturz kommen. Glücklicherweise ist nichts Großes passiert. Gute Besserung nochmal und auf ein baldiges Wiedersehen. Der hintere Speed King vom _Montana_ war platt. Die letzten Platten hatte der mit dem NN danach wurde dieser ausgetauscht aber der Dorn vom Mittwoch wäre wohl auch durch die _Grosse Betty_ gedrungen. Danke nochmal an Ingo für die Hilfe, natürlich auch den Anderen.


Daten : 35 km * ca. 130 hm * 2:45 Std Fahrzeit (eff.)

Danke an alle Mitfahrer und besonders nochmal an Jörg 

Nächsten Mittwoch geht es weiter ... es folgt die große KFL Mittwoch  WP Abschlusstour.


----------



## Montana (21. März 2008)

_
K F L - Team Winter Pokal  Abschluss_

 Mittwoch 26.03.2008  - 19:00 Uhr  


Hier flott eintragen 



> Königsforst kreuz und quer
> 
> Am letzten KFL Mittwoch während des Winterpokals 2007/ 2008 wird es mal wieder auf allen möglichen Wegen kreuz und quer durch den KF gehen und das wieder im ultimativen Wellness Format ... je nach Anzahl der Mitfahrern -innen werden wir in unterschiedlichen Leistungsgruppen starten.
> 
> ...


----------



## bernhardwalter (22. März 2008)

Hallo KFL - Team  werde auch an diesem Mittwoch wegen einer persönlichen  Feier nicht mit dabei sein können.
Die Montagsrunde fällt ja wegen Eiersuchen oder so  aus, und weil wir uns ein Teil des Rennens " RUND UM KÖLN " Live ansehen werden.


Bernhard



Montana schrieb:


> _
> K F L - Team Winter Pokal  Abschluss_
> 
> Mittwoch 26.03.2008  - 19:00 Uhr
> ...


----------



## Jerd (23. März 2008)

Ich habe leider meinen Alle-vier-Wochen-Mittwochs-Termin und kann auch nicht


----------



## hama687 (24. März 2008)

tja dass wird woll ein weißes Rund um Köln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (24. März 2008)

Hier paar Bilder von meinen Osterausflügen wer gerne bilder schaut:

Bilder vom Tiefschneefahren aus Willingen:







http://www.radlerfruen.de/a_galerie_1.php?album=233

Und Zweimal von meinen Touren aus dem schönen Wisserland:

http://www.radlerfruen.de/a_galerie_1.php?album=234
http://www.radlerfruen.de/a_galerie_1.php?album=235

viel spaß beim schauen

und jetzt fahre ich in die Heide


----------



## ralf (24. März 2008)

... also, wird wohl heute nix mit RUK ...  

Schade für alle Beteiligten ...  , auch für unsere höchst wohlbekannten Hobbyfahrer ...

Ralf


----------



## Montana (24. März 2008)

ralf schrieb:


> ... also, wird wohl heute nix mit RUK ...
> *
> Schade* für alle Beteiligten ...  , auch *für *unsere höchst wohlbekannten *Hobbyfahrer* ...
> 
> Ralf



Das ist wirklich schade für alle sauberen Freizeitfahrer und natürlich besonders für die SITer und unsere KFLer  ... für den überwiegend _*dopingverseuchten *_Rest   ist es nicht schade ... im Gegenteil  

Schöne Rest- Ostern an Alle


----------



## Pepin (24. März 2008)

die hätten sich ja MTBs leihen können und dann ab in die Wahnerheide
das war geil bin 3h durch den Schnee
http://www.radlerfruen.de/a_galerie_1.php?album=236


----------



## ralf (24. März 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> ... für den überwiegend _*dopingverseuchten *_Rest   ist es nicht schade ... im Gegenteil



... na, immerhin habe ich die Hoffnung das sich da aktuell etwas tut. Es wäre schade, wenn *die packenste Sportart überhaupt* (m.M.) in der Bedeutungslosigkeit verschwindet. Wenn der Radsport in den nächsten beiden Jahren nicht mehr auffällig wird, ist er über'n Berg und die Fans kehren wieder zurück ... ... und dann wird auch RUK wieder das, was es einmal war - ein tolles Rennen zum mitgehen ...  

Wer erinnert sich nicht noch daran, wie JU in 2004 allen voran ins Ziel gejubelt wurde ... Mann, waren das noch Zeiten ... Da war der Radsport noch sauber ...  
Das jagt mir heute noch eine Gänsehaut über den Rücken ... 



Montana schrieb:


> Das ist wirklich schade für *alle sauberen Freizeitfahrer* ...


... dann glauben wir auch alle fest daran, daß die auch sauber sind ...  ... ...   ...  


Gruß Ralf 

PS: Auch schöne Ostern an alle ...


----------



## bernhardwalter (24. März 2008)

Michael,schöne Bilder sind das geworden    nach dem Motto " Ganz in Weiß "


----------



## Montana (24. März 2008)

ralf schrieb:


> ....
> 
> 
> ... *dann glauben wir auch alle fest daran, daß die (Freizeitfahrer) auch sauber sind* ...  ... ...   ...
> ...



Oh jeh ... erwischt    ich bin selten sauber da echter KFLer  ... wie der gute Ralf natürlich auch


----------



## ralf (24. März 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Oh jeh ... erwischt    ich bin selten sauber da echter KFLer  ... wie der gute Ralf natürlich auch



  ... ... klar, *KFLer sind natürlich sauber* ...  

... wobei hier *"sauber"* noch einmal präzise definiert werden müsste.  
Siehe letzten Mittwoch.  


Neee, ich dachte eher so an die gnadenlos ehrgeizigen Freizeitfahrer. Die, die soeben eine Profikarriere verpasst haben oder glauben sie gehörten dort hin. 
Wären aber alles nur Unterstellungen ...  

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Pepin (25. März 2008)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> Michael,schöne Bilder sind das geworden    nach dem Motto " Ganz in Weiß "



jepp nur diesmal war nicht soviel alkohol im spiel  

mal schaun vieleicht wird es heute auch nochmal ne weisse tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (26. März 2008)

So war es geplant : 


> Königsforst kreuz und quer
> 
> Am letzten KFL Mittwoch während des Winterpokals 2007/ 2008 wird es mal wieder auf allen möglichen Wegen kreuz und quer durch den KF gehen und das wieder im ultimativen Wellness Format ... je nach Anzahl der Mitfahrern -innen werden wir in unterschiedlichen Leistungsgruppen starten ...



Leider kommt abundzu  mal was dazwischen. 

*Also die Königsforst kreuz und quer Runde fällt heute abend definitiv aus. * 

Die meisten trails sind durch das Wetter der letzten Tage nicht fahrbar und daher macht das ganze Konzept leider keinen Sinn. *Ich* werde daher auch *nicht *an den Start gehen. 

Als Alternative für, die unbedingt was fahren wollen, bietet sich ein lockeres Treffen und eine Strassen FAB / Runde an. Das solltet ihr dann kurzentschlossen  vor Ort überlegen. Ich schlage vor das weitere Vorgehen hier im Forum zu diskutieren.

Viele Grüße und *bis bald im Wald*


----------



## ralf (26. März 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> ... Ich schlage vor das weitere Vorgehen hier im Forum zu diskutieren.



... jo Guido, was gibt es da zu diskutieren?  
Stell Dir vor, diese Woche habe ich Urlaub und wollte so viel erledigen. Outdoor, versteht sich ... ...  
KFL war natürlich ganz oben auf der Agenda, aber sooo ...  ... ...   

... und trotz allem Unbill: *Alles wird gut!*  

Dann, bis alles wieder trocken ist ...  

Gruß Ralf


----------



## bernhardwalter (26. März 2008)

Dann brauche ich ja kein schlechtes Gewissen zu haben das wir Heute Geburtstag   feiern gehen 

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II



Montana schrieb:


> So war es geplant :
> 
> 
> Leider kommt abundzu  mal was dazwischen.
> ...


----------



## Montana (28. März 2008)

_
KFL Frühlingstour _

 Mittwoch 02.04.2008  - 18:30 Uhr  

_Königsforst kreuz und quer 

Es wird mal wieder auf allen möglichen Wegen kreuz und quer durch den KF gehen und das mal wieder längere Zeit im Hellen ... 

Sonnenaufgang: 07:07 Uhr 
*Sonnenuntergang: 20:06 Uhr *  


... gefahren wird im ultimativen Wellness Format ... je nach Anzahl der Mitfahrern -innen werden wir ggf. in unterschiedlichen Leistungsgruppen starten. _

START : wie gehabt 18:30 Uhr ! ! ! (achtzehnuhrdreizisch ....)

B I T T E  an  etwas Licht denken. 


Hier flott eintragen 


Ich habe den Startpunkt wieder auf 18:30 korrigiert. Das hat sich prinzipiell bewährt. Sollte es auswärtige Gäste mit längerem Anfahrtweg geben so bitte ich diese sich hier zu melden. Wir finden dann bestimmt eine Lösung 

Schönes Wochenende an Alle und ich wünsche einen spassigen WP Pokalabschluss 

Gruß _*Guido*_​


----------



## Jerd (28. März 2008)

Und ich kann schon wieder nicht


----------



## YPS-Lon (28. März 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> _
> KFL Frühlingstour _
> 
> Mittwoch 02.04.2008  - 18:30 Uhr
> ...


_

ich würde auch so gerne, aber die Abendschule ruft leider.  
Na ich denke ab Mai hänge ich mich auch mal mit dran, bis dahin denke ich
im Matheunterricht an euch 

Gruss
Marcel_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (28. März 2008)

*@ Gerd und Marcel*

Ist doch kein Problem. Schaut einfach wann ihr Zeit habt mitzufahren. Wir sind ja mittwochs fast  immer an traditioneller Stelle zu finden. Geht doch schon garnicht mehr anders  Ist sowas wie ne Sucht  

Schönes Wochenende


----------



## Stefan79 (30. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen...

auch wenn es hier nicht "pÃ¶rfÃ¤kt" reinpasst.

Verkaufe neuwertigen CICLO HAC 5 "Limited Edition" (nicht die Basisversion!!!) Titan Chrome Vollversion mit Trittfrequenz, HÃ¶henmesser, Tacho, Puls.... Software und USB Interface / PC Kabel sind auch dabei!

Multifunktionsuhr mit 92 Funktionen
UVP ist wohl 359,90 â¬ 
eBay derzeit: 180 -200 â¬
Hier und heute 130 â¬
Aufgrund geringer Gebrauchsspuren und einer missing Lenkerbefestigung (nur das untere Teil direkt am Lenker) - kostet wahrscheinlich keine 5 Euro, ist aber wohl im Lenkerhalter Set inbegriffen. 

Weihnachtsgeschenk, doch aufgrund Achillessehnenruptur derzeit keine  Verwendung. Kaufdatum war entsprechend gegen Ende Dez. 2007

usw. Bei Interesse bitte PM - Stefan


----------



## ralf (30. März 2008)

Stefan79 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen...
> 
> auch wenn es hier nicht "pörfäkt" reinpasst.
> ..., doch aufgrund *Achillessehnenruptur* derzeit keine  Verwendung.
> ...- Stefan



Hi Stefan, 

... das hört sich wahrlich *"ruppig"* an.  
Vielleicht ist ja gemeinsames Biken ab einem bestimmten Genesunsstadium die richtige Therapie ...  

Auf jeden Fall gute Besserung! ... und lass Dich ein wenig verwöhnen ...  

Gruß Ralf  

PS: ... nein, einen HAC5 benötige ich leider nicht. Ich bike eher als daß ich auswerte ... 

PS2: @ all: Das (Farbe weiß anklicken, dann stimmt die Ausstattung) wird wahrscheinlich mein nächster Zuwachs. Noch kann man mich davon abbringen oder ggf. auch umberaten ...


----------



## Delgado (31. März 2008)

ralf schrieb:


> Ich bike eher als daß ich auswerte ...



Wie wahr .... die Auswertungen können gerne die Kollegen Malkmus, Datasport & Co. übernehmen.




PS: Das Rosebike bitte mit Scheibenbremse! Die bauen Dir das auch um und rechnen dabei die HS an.


----------



## joscho (31. März 2008)

ralf schrieb:


> PS2: @ all: Das (Farbe weiß anklicken, dann stimmt die Ausstattung) wird wahrscheinlich mein nächster Zuwachs. Noch kann man mich davon abbringen oder ggf. auch umberaten ...



Schau Dir das mal an;
http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Radon-ZR-Race-7-0--Team-Edition--_id_24801_.htm

Über den Laden und die Vekäufer brauchen wir nicht sprechen, aber davon willst Du ja auch Keinen mit nach Hause nehmen - hoffe ich jetzt irgendwie  Die Farbe(n) finde ICH einfach gut, und weißes Bike ist ja wie silbernes Auto vor Jahren  Und ob Dir z.B. eine Rock-Shox-Gabel von H&S schneller kaputt geht als eine von Rose mag ich bezweifeln. Aber bei H&S kann man zumindest vorbei fahren. Der Service scheint auch in Ordnung, zumindest hat Bernhard seinen Rahmen anstandslos getauscht bekommen.

Gruß
joerg


----------



## Eifelwolf (31. März 2008)

ralf schrieb:


> ...
> PS2: @ all: Das (Farbe weiÃ anklicken, dann stimmt die Ausstattung) wird wahrscheinlich mein nÃ¤chster Zuwachs. Noch kann man mich davon abbringen oder ggf. auch umberaten ...


 
In der BIKE 03/2008 wurden 18 Hardtails bis 999 â¬ getestet. Eine (korrigierte) Ergebnistabelle findest Du hier. NatÃ¼rlich: Kein Bike ist schlechter als "zufriedenstellend". 

Daneben dÃ¼rfte auch Canyon derzeit aufgrund der NeuerÃ¶ffnung das ein oder andere interessante Angebot haben.


----------



## ralf (31. März 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> PS: Das Rosebike bitte mit Scheibenbremse! Die bauen Dir das auch um und rechnen dabei die HS an.



Ja danke, das mit der Scheibenbremse habe ich mir ausgiebig überlegt. Am Samstag habe ich alle Bikes aus der Werks-Serie (und auch andere) in Bocholt zur Probe gefahren und bin letztendlich bei der HS33 hängengeblieben. Der Laufradsatz ist einfach leichter, die Bremse universeller und somit die Laufräder meiner anderen Bikes austauschbar. 
Das Bike kostet mit Louise und marginal besserer Ausstattung schlappe  100,- mehr.
Die letzte Entscheidung ist allerdings noch nicht getroffen.  




joscho schrieb:


> Schau Dir das mal an;
> http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Radon-ZR-Race-7-0--Team-Edition--_id_24801_.htm


Danke für den Link. Ein reines XC-Bike habe ich allerdings schon, sogar mit einem kultigen Stahlrahmen   
Das was ich derzeit haben möchte, ist ein Allmountain.
Wenn ich ein Bike kaufe, gehe ich davon aus, dass nix kaputt geht. Zumindest habe ich bei Rosebikes diese Erfahrung nicht nur einmal gemacht. So habe ich an meinem Rose-Fishlips nach fast 10 Jahren und sehr hoher Km-Leistung immer noch den ersten Satz Züge. Die sind top gedichtet. Diese Qualität kauft man dort mit.
Außerdem baut mir Rose das Bike so zusammen, wie ich das möchte. Die Katalogangebote verstehen sich nur als Einstiegsoption. Was der Kunde dann bekommt ist letztendlich ein Custommade Bike  wenn er es will. Und ich will das so   

Gruß Ralf


----------



## juchhu (31. März 2008)

ralf schrieb:


> Ja danke, das mit der Scheibenbremse habe ich mir ausgiebig überlegt. Am Samstag habe ich alle Bikes aus der Werks-Serie (und auch andere) in Bocholt zur Probe gefahren und bin letztendlich bei der HS33 hängengeblieben. Der Laufradsatz ist einfach leichter, die Bremse universeller und somit die Laufräder meiner anderen Bikes austauschbar.
> * Das Bike kostet mit Louise und marginal besserer Ausstattung schlappe  100,- mehr.
> Die letzte Entscheidung ist allerdings noch nicht getroffen. *
> 
> ...



Die Alternative: Deutlich bessere Ausstattung (XT-Gruppe, DT Swiss Laufräder und Scheibenbremse) bei 1.199 

http://www.poison-bikes.de/shopart/8050-57.htm

Und für MTBvD-Mitglieder konfigurierbar, frachtfreie Lieferung und 10% Rabatt. *** duck und weg *** 

PS: Was ich aber nicht verstehe, ist die Angabe "All mountain"?! Gibts "All mountain"-Bikes jetzt auch schon ohne HR-Federung?


----------



## Delgado (31. März 2008)

juchhu schrieb:


> Und für MTBvD-Mitglieder konfigurierbar, frachtfreie Lieferung und 10% Rabatt. *** duck und weg ***



Da steht 4%?

HP: _"Alle Mitglieder des MTBvD erhalten alle Komplettbikes, Rahmen-Kits und Rahmen mit Ausnahme von Verschleißteilen/Zubehör frachtfrei. Darüber hinaus erhalten alle Mitglieder des MTBvD auf alle Komplettbikes, Rahmen-Kits und Rahmen sowie Verschleißteile/Zubehör 4% Rabatt."_

Was heißt frachtfrei? Bzw. was spart man da? 
Bei Rose kostet die Anlieferung (Fracht?) 3,95 , sogar für Tandems.


----------



## juchhu (31. März 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Da steht 4%?
> 
> HP: _"Alle Mitglieder des MTBvD erhalten alle Komplettbikes, Rahmen-Kits und Rahmen mit Ausnahme von VerschleiÃteilen/ZubehÃ¶r frachtfrei. DarÃ¼ber hinaus erhalten alle Mitglieder des MTBvD auf alle Komplettbikes, Rahmen-Kits und Rahmen sowie VerschleiÃteile/ZubehÃ¶r 4% Rabatt."_
> 
> ...



Machst beim Antrag Kreuzchen bei MTBvD Racing und hast neben der Mitgliedschaft im MTBvD auch eine beitragsfreie Mitgliedschaft im MTBvD Racing. Dann darfst Du auch die 10% bei Poison, frachtfreie Lieferung und Pulverung in Teamdesign in Anspruch nehmen. Dazu kompletter Versicherungsschutz (Haftpflicht, Unfall, Rechtsschutz, ReisegepÃ¤ck und Krankenzusatz) bei allen privaten Fahrten, im Training und Wettkampf. Und Trikot sowie Zugabenpaket. Und B-TeamfÃ¶rderung, wer Rennen mitfÃ¤hrt, was aber keine Verpflichtung ist. Und und und 

Rechnet sich Ã¼brigens bei dem o.g. Modell selbst bis hin zur Familienmitgliedschaft. Mal abgesehen davon, dass das besagte POISON-Bike fÃ¼r denselben Preis auch ohne Rabatt eine eindeutig bessere Ausstattung hat als die anderen o.g.
Aber das ist nur meine Meinung.

PS: Ups, Antwort auf Versandkosten vergessen. Leider ist POISON bei den Versandkosten fÃ¼r KomplettrÃ¤dern mit 20 â¬ recht 'teuer'. Deshalb habe ich frachtfreie Lieferung auf Komplettbikes, Rahmen-Gabel-Kits und Rahmen ausgehandelt. Lediglich fÃ¼r die Lieferung von ZubehÃ¶r/Ersatz- und VerschleiÃteile wird den MTBvD-Mitglieder, wie den anderen KÃ¤ufern, 5 â¬ an Versandkosten berechnet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralf (31. März 2008)

juchhu schrieb:


> Die Alternative:...
> Und für vvvv-Mitglieder konfigurierbar, frachtfreie Lieferung und 10% Rabatt. *** duck und weg ***
> 
> PS: Was ich aber nicht verstehe, ist die Angabe "All mountain"?! Gibts "All mountain"-Bikes jetzt auch schon ohne HR-Federung?



* dat is doch schon wieder ein XC-Bike  * 

Und überhaupt, wer sagt denn, dass ein All Mountain hinten gefedert sein muss? Mir persönlich geht Unkompliziertheit, Spritzigkeit und Reaktionsschnelligkeit vor. Und das ist letztendlich nur mit einem starren HB (und ggf. HS33 (da kämpfe ich nach Delgados Rat wieder mit mir)) realisierbar. Und leicht soll das Bike sein, *sehr leicht*   

Und wenn ich bei Poizen kaufen sollte, was soll ich dann mit dem *Rucksack voller Verbandszeug????* Brauch ich nich, bin ja schon in der Initiative  
Und  100,- mehr oder weniger     sollten in diesem Fall das Thema nicht sein   

_ und nun geh woanders auf Mitgliedersuche._



*So,* am Mittwoch ist wieder KFL, gell Guido   
Leider ohne mich wg. Geburtstagsfeier   

Gruß Ralf  

PS: Den Fred wollte ich eigentlich nicht aufweichen   
Die Antworten zeigen aber deutlich auf, dass jeder so seine eigenen Präferenzen bei der Bikewahl setzt, und das ist auch gut so


----------



## Stefan79 (31. März 2008)

ralf schrieb:


> Hi Stefan,
> 
> ... das hört sich wahrlich *"ruppig"* an.
> Vielleicht ist ja gemeinsames Biken ab einem bestimmten Genesunsstadium die richtige Therapie ...
> ...





Hallo Ralf, stell dir mal vor, du würdest jetzt neben den umfangreichen Bikeauswertungen auch noch deine Touren auswerten.  

Biken geht schon wieder recht gut. Leider aber eben nur im Flachen. Eher rollen lassen als strampeln. Da machste nix. Sobald ich kräftemäßig wieder am Start bin, sehen wir uns sicherlich im KF!  

Nur am Rande - "softtail" oder "hardtail" sollte man(n) abhängig von seinem "Stehvermögen" entscheiden.  

Und noch mehr am Rande - Stahl


----------



## Stefan79 (31. März 2008)

ralf schrieb:


> Hi Stefan,
> 
> ... das hört sich wahrlich *"ruppig"* an.
> Vielleicht ist ja gemeinsames Biken ab einem bestimmten Genesunsstadium die richtige Therapie ...
> ...





Hallo Ralf, stell dir mal vor, du würdest jetzt neben den umfangreichen Bikeauswertungen auch noch deine Touren auswerten.  

Biken geht schon wieder recht gut. Leider aber eben nur im Flachen. Eher rollen lassen als strampeln. Da machste nix. Sobald ich kräftemäßig wieder am Start bin, sehen wir uns sicherlich im KF!  

Nur am Rande - "softtail" oder "hardtail" sollte man(n) anhand seines eigenen "Stehvermögens" entscheiden.  

Und noch mehr am Rande - Stahl


----------



## Stefan_SIT (1. April 2008)

ralf schrieb:
			
		

> * dat is doch schon wieder ein XC-Bike  *
> 
> Und überhaupt, wer sagt denn, dass ein All Mountain hinten gefedert sein muss? Mir persönlich geht Unkompliziertheit, Spritzigkeit und Reaktionsschnelligkeit vor. Und das ist letztendlich nur mit einem starren HB (und ggf. HS33 (da kämpfe ich nach Delgados Rat wieder mit mir)) realisierbar. Und leicht soll das Bike sein, *sehr leicht*
> ...


Wenn ich j. auch grundsätzlich Recht geben würde (und das fällt mir öffentlich wirklich nicht leicht  ), was seine AM-Aussage angeht - bevor ich mir ein P. in die Garage stelle, soll mich der Blitz beim Kacken treffen.
An ein AM gehört eine Scheibenbremse, die mittlerweile ja unwesentlich schwerer als eine HS33 ist. Über einen Dämpfer hinten kann man vielleicht streiten, allerdings wirst du dich da wahrscheinlich einer Wand von Argumenten _pro Dämpfer _entgegen stellen. Sooo viel komplizierter wird das Bike durch den Dämpfer nicht, Spritzigkeit ist auf einem AM nicht gefragt und Reaktionsschnelligkeit kann man trainieren. Das Bike muss diese im AM-Einsatz nicht zwingend haben. 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## juchhu (1. April 2008)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> *Wenn ich j. auch grundsätzlich Recht geben würde (und das fällt mir öffentlich wirklich nicht leicht  ), was seine AM-Aussage angeht - bevor ich mir ein P. in die Garage stelle, soll mich der Blitz beim Kacken treffen.*
> An ein AM gehört eine Scheibenbremse, die mittlerweile ja unwesentlich schwerer als eine HS33 ist. Über einen Dämpfer hinten kann man vielleicht streiten, allerdings wirst du dich da wahrscheinlich einer Wand von Argumenten _pro Dämpfer _entgegen stellen. Sooo viel komplizierter wird das Bike durch den Dämpfer nicht, Spritzigkeit ist auf einem AM nicht gefragt und Reaktionsschnelligkeit kann man trainieren. Das Bike muss diese im AM-Einsatz nicht zwingend haben.
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan



 für die Zustimmung 
Was Poison als Wahl angeht, kann der/die Einzelne darüber streiten wie bei jedem anderen Hersteller. Da schwingen neben Preis, Ausstattung, Image auch die eigenen Vorlieben mit. Wir haben Poison ausgewählt, weil sie über Touren-, Rennräder und Mountainbikes m.M. nach derzeit einer der besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnisse bieten. Was ich persönlich gut finde, ist die Gruppenreinheit ab den T-Modellen aufwärts.
Dort findet man keine Mogelpackungen mit dem Prinzip Schaltwerk XTR und Deore Naben.

Was die Begrifflichkeiten wie All mountain angeht, sind die Bikemagazine nicht unschuldig an der Verwirrung unter den Mountainbiker. Wenn gleich sich zz. durchgesetzt hat, dass ein Bike mit All mountain Bezeichnung ein Fully mit 120-150 mm Federweg und mit Scheibenbremsen 180/160 oder gar 200/180 ausgestattet ist. Kurzum, das schon immer fehlende Bindeglied in der evolutionären Entwicklungskette zwischen Tourenfully und Enduro, oder doch Light-Freeride oder ähm, naja die Kenner wissen schon was ich meine.

VG Martin

PS: Was Ralf meint, ist sicherlich ein Touren taugliches Hardtail, dass den Kompromiss zwischen Gewicht und Haltbarkeit sowie geringen Wartungsaufwand bietet.


----------



## ralf (1. April 2008)

Stefan79 schrieb:


> ...
> Nur am Rande - "softtail" oder "hardtail" sollte man(n) anhand seines eigenen *"Stehvermögens" *entscheiden.
> 
> Und noch mehr am Rande - *Stahl*



*... ja!*  





Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> ... - bevor ich mir ein P. in die Garage stelle, soll mich der Blitz beim Kacken treffen.
> An ein AM gehört eine Scheibenbremse, die mittlerweile ja unwesentlich schwerer als eine HS33 ist. Über einen Dämpfer hinten kann man vielleicht streiten, allerdings wirst du dich da wahrscheinlich einer Wand von Argumenten _pro Dämpfer _entgegen stellen. Sooo viel komplizierter wird das Bike durch den Dämpfer nicht, Spritzigkeit ist auf einem AM nicht gefragt und Reaktionsschnelligkeit kann man trainieren. Das Bike muss diese im AM-Einsatz nicht zwingend haben.
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan



Mit Rücksicht auf die P.-Fahrer unter uns wollte ich es so drastisch nicht ausdrücken.  

Was die HS33 angeht, bin ich mir, wie bereits geschrieben, noch immer nicht so ganz sicher.  HS33 fahre ich bereits seit weit über 10 Jahren. Das Konzept finde ich nach wie vor unerreicht und mehr als zufriedenstellend, wobei ich bisher keine Scheibenerfahrung habe.
Was den hinteren Dämpfer angeht, habe ich ausreichende Erfahrungen. Immer wieder bin ich reuig zum Hardtail zurückgekehrt, wobei sich meine Erfahrungen ausschließlich auf reine XC-Bikes beziehen.  
Ich bevorzuge eine trockene knackige Fahrweise wie in einem Roadster   und weniger die, einer auch schnellen 5er-Limousine.

Jeder so wie er will. Das Optimum und auch den Weg dahin definiert jeder selbst.  Und  die Entscheidung nimmt mir niemand ab. Auch eine falsche nicht. Auf jeden Fall bin ich für die gegebenen Anregungen sehr dankbar, denn auch wenn es mitunter nur Denkanstöße sind, bringt es weiter!  

Und noch etwas: Nein, ich lese keine Bikemagazine! Nie!!  



juchhu schrieb:


> PS: Was Ralf meint, ist sicherlich ein Touren taugliches Hardtail, dass den Kompromiss zwischen Gewicht und Haltbarkeit sowie geringen Wartungsaufwand bietet.


... nur sehr ungerne gebe ich Dir da recht ...  


*Übrigens: Morgen ist KFL ...   ... ... * 

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Stefan_SIT (1. April 2008)

ralf schrieb:
			
		

> ... Mit RÃ¼cksicht auf die P.-Fahrer unter uns wollte ich es so drastisch nicht ausdrÃ¼cken.
> 
> ...
> GruÃ Ralf


Wollte nur etwas provozieren  . Kenne Poison gar nicht und denke, es werden schon gut Bikes sein. Wenn sogar J. sie empfielht ... ! 


			
				ralf schrieb:
			
		

> ... Was die HS33 angeht, bin ich mir, wie bereits geschrieben, noch immer nicht so ganz sicher.  HS33 fahre ich bereits seit weit Ã¼ber 10 Jahren. Das Konzept finde ich nach wie vor unerreicht und mehr als zufriedenstellend, wobei ich bisher keine Scheibenerfahrung habe.
> Was den hinteren DÃ¤mpfer angeht, habe ich ausreichende Erfahrungen. Immer wieder bin ich reuig zum Hardtail zurÃ¼ckgekehrt, wobei sich meine Erfahrungen ausschlieÃlich auf reine XC-Bikes beziehen.
> Ich bevorzuge eine trockene knackige Fahrweise wie in einem Roadster   und weniger die, einer auch schnellen 5er-Limousine.
> ...GruÃ Ralf


Fahre auf meinem Winter-Bike selbst eine HS33 und kann dir da nur Recht gebn. Die unkomplizierteste Bremse, die man sich vorstellen kann. Schon der zweite Winter und ich habe sie weder nachgestellt noch BremsbelÃ¤ge gewechselt. Bei ca. 2.500 km! 
Das Problem ist halt, dass diese Bremse in hartem und steilem GelÃ¤nde bei einer lÃ¤ngeren Abfahrt keine Chance gegen eine Scheibe hat. Selbst gegen eine einfache Magura Julie imho nicht. Hat man hier im Bergischen allerdings nicht so oft ...  


			
				ralf schrieb:
			
		

> ... Jeder so wie er will. Das Optimum und auch den Weg dahin definiert jeder selbst. â¦ Und â die Entscheidung nimmt mir niemand ab. Auch eine falsche nicht. ... GruÃ Ralf


So isses.

Ride On! 
Stefan


----------



## juchhu (1. April 2008)

ralf schrieb:


> *...
> nur sehr ungerne gebe ich Dir da recht ...
> *
> *Übrigens: Morgen ist KFL ...   ... ... *
> ...



Juchhu weiß, was Mountainbiker lieben.

Danke für die KFL-Erinnerung, ich werde gerne in nächster Zeit darauf zurückkommen.



Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Wollte nur etwas provozieren  . Kenne Poison gar nicht und denke, *es werden schon gut Bikes sein. Wenn sogar J. sie empfielht ... ! *
> ...
> Ride On!
> Stefan



Na, sagen wir es mal so: POSION hab ich jetzt schon seit einen Jahr im Fokus. Zusammen mit Stefan Rosengarten, ehemaliger Leiter des IBC DIMB Teamshops und jetziger 1. Vorsitzender des MTBvD Racing hatte ich ein Racing-Konzept für ein reines Frauenteam für die DIMB entwickelt. Da die Obermuffties der DIMB sich aus verschiedenen Gründen recht schwer mit der Idee getan haben, entwickelte Stefan dann federführend das Racing-Konzept des MTBvD, welches jetzt vom MTBvD Racing innerhalb seines A- und B-Team umgesetzt wird.

Wir brauchten einen guten Hersteller mit einem Top-Preis-/Leistungverhältnis und der Bereitschaft, neue Wege im Mountainbikesport mitzugehen.

Diesen Hersteller habe ich dann in POISON und nach persönlichen Gesprächen mit dem Geschäftführen Hans Werner Theisen gefunden.

Interessant ist übrigens, was er in der Pressemeldung zu der Zusammenarbeit mit dem MTBvD gesagt hat:



> ...
> Es reicht heute nicht mehr, jedes Jahr die neuesten Modelle mit aktuellen Komponenten auf den Markt zu bringen. Wir als Hersteller müssen uns Gedanken machen, wie und wo unsere Kunden mit ihren Mountainbikes fahren können aber auch dürfen.
> ...


Die Gespräche mit weiteren potenziellen Sponsoren zeigen, dass sich langsam das Bewusstsein der Hersteller ändert.

In USA wird die www.imba.com übrigen von den 40 größten Bikeherstellern jedes Jahr mit 1,2 Mio. US$ unterstützt. Mit diesem Geld werden u.a. Mountainbikeparks mit einem Wege- und Singletrailnetz gebaut.

Da ist der MTBvD von eine ganze Ecke von entfernt, aber wir arbeiten jetzt auch schon mit unseren Partnern ein zwei konkreten Mountainbikeparks, von dem zumindest der eine fast alle Mountainbikedisziplinen ansprechen wird.

Den vollständigen Pressebericht zu den Statement von Herr Theisen hab ich mal als PDF angehängt.

Kurzum: Es kann zwar für den Einzelnen (oder für Mehrere) durchaus ein POSION-Bike interessant sein, aber im Wesentlichen geht es um eine neue Entwicklung und Schulterschlüsse, um den Mountainbikesport zu fördern.


----------



## ralf (1. April 2008)

juchhu schrieb:


> Danke für die KFL-Erinnerung, ich werde gerne in nächster Zeit darauf zurückkommen.



Ich bin nicht so vermessen Dich zum KFL einzuladen. Die Erinnerung ging an alle potentiellen Mitfahrer, zu denen Du schon erfahrungsgemäß nicht gehörst.
Solltest Du allerdings mitfahren wollen (das würde niemand, auch ich nicht verwehren), dann bitte in Kniestrümpfen ...  
Ein unverzichtbares Markenzeichen des Herrn J.    
Dann ... ... fahren wir auch konditionszehrend am Flughafen am Zaun entlang ...    

So, und nun pack Dein Verbandspäckchen und verschone die Allgemeinheit mit diesen wahren Unwichtigkeiten. Ich finde Deinen Anbiederungsverband zum :kotz: . Jedenfalls so lange Du damit rumgeisterst Du Drücker ...  




So, jetzt geht es wieder um KFL-nahe Themen ...  

Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (1. April 2008)

ralf schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht so vermessen Dich zum KFL einzuladen. Die Erinnerung ging an alle potentiellen Mitfahrer, zu denen Du schon erfahrungsgemäß nicht gehörst.
> Solltest Du allerdings mitfahren wollen (das würde niemand, auch ich nicht verwehren), dann bitte in Kniestrümpfen ...
> Ein unverzichtbares Markenzeichen des Herrn J.
> Dann ... ... fahren wir auch konditionszehrend am Flughafen am Zaun entlang ...
> ...



Nenene Ralf, was für eine unlockere Ausdrucksweise.
Du wirst auch noch auf MTBvD gebauten Trails rumfahren.
In diesem Sinne bist Du auch als Nicht-MTBvD-ler herzlich willkommen.
Bis die Tage


----------



## joscho (1. April 2008)

ralf schrieb:


> Was die HS33 angeht, bin ich mir, wie bereits geschrieben, noch immer nicht so ganz sicher.  HS33 fahre ich bereits seit weit über 10 Jahren. Das Konzept finde ich nach wie vor unerreicht und mehr als zufriedenstellend, wobei ich bisher keine Scheibenerfahrung habe.



Dann solltest Du dies mal ändern. Leihe Dir mal ein Rad für einen Tag aus. Alles andere ist Quatsch. So auch auf meine Erfahrung zu hören; an meiner Stadtschlampe ist eine HS11 montiert. Die beste Bremse - nach einer Scheibe. Gerade im Winter bei Schnee und Matsch ist die Scheibe absolut überlegen. Eine trockene und gepflegte Felge ist ein Muss, wenn man im Gelände die max. Kontrolle behalten will. Und Du willst all mountain fahren 

Gruß
joerg


----------



## Stefan_SIT (2. April 2008)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Na, sagen wir es mal so: POSION hab ich jetzt schon seit einen Jahr im Fokus. ...


Interessant, wollte hier nur niemand wissen. Ich hatte dir ja vor einiger Zeit schon mal zu vermitteln versucht, deinen Mitteilungsdrang vielleicht mit einem selbstgeschriebenen Buch zu befriedigen. Du kannst die Idee ja noch mal aufgreifen.


			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ... Wir brauchten einen guten Hersteller mit einem Top-Preis-/Leistungverhältnis und der Bereitschaft, neue Wege im Mountainbikesport mitzugehen.
> Diesen Hersteller habe ich dann in POISON und nach persönlichen Gesprächen mit dem Geschäftführen Hans Werner Theisen gefunden.
> ... Die Gespräche mit weiteren potenziellen Sponsoren zeigen, dass sich langsam das Bewusstsein der Hersteller ändert.... Kurzum: Es kann zwar für den Einzelnen (oder für Mehrere) durchaus ein POSION-Bike interessant sein, aber im Wesentlichen geht es um eine neue Entwicklung und Schulterschlüsse, um den Mountainbikesport zu fördern.


1. s.o.
2. Das ist Marketing-Gebrabbel! Ihr wollt euch attraktiv für neue Mitglieder machen, P. will Bikes verkaufen. Das ist legitim, aber du solltest die Leute hier nicht für dumm verkaufen. "Schulterschluss", "neue Entwicklung", "Bewusstseinsänderung"   - glaubst du eigentlich mittlerweile selbst an den Bullshit? 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Delgado (2. April 2008)

ralf schrieb:


> So, und nun pack Dein Verbandspäckchen und verschone die Allgemeinheit mit diesen wahren Unwichtigkeiten. Ich finde Deinen Anbiederungsverband zum :kotz: . Jedenfalls so lange Du damit rumgeisterst Du Drücker ...




Selber schuld  

Ihr müsstet doch mitlerweile wissen, dass er nicht anders kann ......



BTW: Ist nicht *heute* KFL-Tag? .... ich hab leider nur's RR dabei


----------



## Delgado (2. April 2008)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> .... aber du solltest die Leute hier nicht für dumm verkaufen. "Schulterschluss", "neue Entwicklung", "Bewusstseinsänderung"   - glaubst du eigentlich mittlerweile selbst an den Bullshit?
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan




Ich mag so früh noch keine Chips .... Popcorn auch nicht  

Vorschlag zur Güte: j. schreibt das Buch, nervt nicht weiter rum (außer vielleicht im Hundeforum) und ich bin bereit sogar ein Exemplar seines Buchs zu kaufen!?


----------



## juchhu (2. April 2008)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Interessant, wollte hier nur niemand wissen. Ich hatte dir ja vor einiger Zeit schon mal zu vermitteln versucht, deinen Mitteilungsdrang vielleicht mit einem selbstgeschriebenen Buch zu befriedigen. Du kannst die Idee ja noch mal aufgreifen.
> 
> 1. s.o.
> * 2. Das ist Marketing-Gebrabbel! Ihr wollt euch attraktiv für neue Mitglieder machen, P. will Bikes verkaufen. Das ist legitim, aber du solltest die Leute hier nicht für dumm verkaufen. "Schulterschluss", "neue Entwicklung", "Bewusstseinsänderung"   - glaubst du eigentlich mittlerweile selbst an den Bullshit? *
> ...



Es gibt genügend Mountainbiker (auch innerhalb des MTBvD), die weiterhin - trotz eines attraktiven Angebotes von POISON - ihre Haus- und Hofmarke fahren werden. Das ist auch absolut OK. Wir wollen nur ein Angebot schaffen und kein Dogma.

Hinsichtlich des zweiten Satzes kann ich Dir klar sagen, dass ich/wir nicht nur daran glaube(n) sondern durch die vielen Kontakte und Gespräche sowie getroffenen Vereinbarungen/Kooperationen handfeste Beweise habe(n), dass sich eine Veränderung abzeichnet.

Alleine schon darin, dass große Unternehmen auf uns zz. zukommen und  mit dem MTBvD über eine Förderung/Kooperation sprechen wollen.

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (2. April 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Ich mag so früh noch keine Chips .... Popcorn auch nicht
> 
> * Vorschlag zur Güte: j. schreibt das Buch, nervt nicht weiter rum (außer vielleicht im Hundeforum) und ich bin bereit sogar ein Exemplar seines Buchs zu kaufen!? *



 Darf ich das als Vorbestellung werten?
Du bekommst es auch zum Subskriptionspreis.


----------



## Delgado (2. April 2008)

juchhu schrieb:


> Darf ich das als Vorbestellung werten?
> Du bekommst es auch zum Subskriptionspreis.



Wenn Du alle weiteren Bedingungen erfüllst ...., ja.


----------



## juchhu (2. April 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Wenn Du alle weiteren Bedingungen erfüllst ...., ja.



 Ne, lass mal gut sein, ich arbeite lieber nach unseren Spielregeln.


----------



## ultra2 (2. April 2008)

juchhu schrieb:


> ...und Schulterschlüsse...



Habe im Schrembel nix drüber gefunden. Scheint aber ein, für den ein oder anderen, schmerzhaftes Leiden zu sein.


----------



## hama687 (2. April 2008)

*Back to Topic*

schaffe es heute mal wieder nicht... ich buche mal irgendwann zu nem Mittwoch ein Hotel in Köln dann hab ich keine 1:20 anreise


----------



## Montana (2. April 2008)

hama687 schrieb:


> *Back to Topic*
> 
> schaffe es heute mal wieder nicht... ich buche mal irgendwann zu nem Mittwoch ein Hotel in Köln dann hab ich keine 1:20 anreise



Schade Alex aber irgendwann wird ....  

Hey Jungs, es ist  nicht sicher ob ich heute Abend dabei bin   Aber da ausschliesslich flotte _locals _dabei sind, dürfte das ja wohl auch kein Problem sein. Also fahrt ruhig los, sollte ich um 18:30 Uhr nicht _vorOrt_ sein. 

Viel Spass und bis bald


----------



## ralf (2. April 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Hey Jungs, es ist  nicht sicher ob ich heute Abend dabei bin   Aber da ausschliesslich flotte _locals _dabei sind, dürfte das ja wohl auch kein Problem sein. Also fahrt ruhig los, sollte ich um 18:30 Uhr nicht _vorOrt_ sein.
> 
> Viel Spass und bis bald



... hey Guido, jetzt habe ich mich mit dem Geburtstagsfeiern so sehr beeilt, will mich schnell noch anmelden ... ...   ... und sehe nur die schnellen Jungs ...  
Na, dann drehe ich meine KFL-Runde eben alleine ...  

Bis die Tage dann, vielleicht am Sonntag in Wehr.





Delgado schrieb:


> BTW: Ist nicht *heute* KFL-Tag? .... ich hab leider nur's RR dabei


Wennste 'ne Scheibe dran hast, sollte das gehen ... ...  



Gruß Ralf


----------



## Montana (2. April 2008)

ralf schrieb:


> ... hey Guido, jetzt habe ich mich mit dem Geburtstagsfeiern so sehr beeilt, will mich schnell noch anmelden ... ...   ... und sehe nur die schnellen Jungs ...
> Na, dann drehe ich meine KFL-Runde eben alleine ...
> Bis die Tage dann, vielleicht am Sonntag in Wehr.
> 
> ...





Wann und wo ? ? ?    18:30 in Brück ?


----------



## ralf (2. April 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Wann und wo ? ? ?



... ich glaube gar nicht, hier geht gerade ein Wolkenbruch runter. Ich denke ich verschiebe auf morgen, wenn's nicht regnet ...  

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Montana (3. April 2008)

Gute Idee, Ralf  

Wer von den KFLern ist denn noch interessiert am Sonntag in Wehr an den Start zu gehen ?  Info hier 

Gruß _Guido _


@ KFL - Gestern - Mittwochsfahrer 

Wie war es denn gestern ? War ja doch einigermassen trocken.  




ralf schrieb:


> ... hey Guido, jetzt habe ich mich mit dem Geburtstagsfeiern so sehr beeilt, will mich schnell noch anmelden ... ...   ... und sehe nur die schnellen Jungs ...
> Na, dann drehe ich meine KFL-Runde eben alleine ...
> 
> Bis die Tage dann, vielleicht am Sonntag in Wehr.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## i-men (3. April 2008)

Ja eigentlich wollte ich ja auch nach Wehr, aber bei ner Wetterprognose von morgens 0 Grad und ab Mittag Schneeregen ....

Gehöre ja nicht zu der ganz empfindlichen Sorte, aber ich bin langsam auf Frühling eingestellt.

Eigentlich schade, da ich am 1. Mai auch nicht nach Weibern kann und ich hatte gehofft mal wieder ne Eifel-CTF mit KFL Beteiligung mit fahren zu können

Ich sach nur 2006




Mensch Guido, bist Du da nicht mit nur einem Pedal gefahren


----------



## Konfuzius (3. April 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> @ KFL - Gestern - Mittwochsfahrer
> 
> Wie war es denn gestern ? War ja doch einigermassen trocken.



Hallo Guido,

also trocken ist der falsche Ausdruck...  
Die halbe Zeit hats geregnet, aber schlimmer war noch der gerade frisch gegossene Schlamm von unten.  

Also ich kann Dich beruhigen, Du hast nicht gerade ein wettertechnisches Highlight verpasst  

Wann wirds endlich Frühling???

PS: @Bernhard: Danke für den Tipp, habe die Dichtungen da für ein Drittel des Baushaus-Preises bekommen!


----------



## Schnegge (7. April 2008)

Der Mittwochstermin ist online.

Also flott anmelden 

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Montana (9. April 2008)

Der _Chef_  ließ es sich  heute nicht nehmen seltene aber sehr gerne gesehen Gäste - _wenn auch nur kurz_ - zu begrüßen.

Ich hoffe ihr hattet eine schöne nicht allzu nasse Tour  


Gruß  _Montana_ ... der immer noch leicht irritiert über die Fahrkünste  der MTB Lev Leute ist


----------



## Delgado (10. April 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Der _Chef_  ließ es sich  heute nicht nehmen seltene aber sehr gerne gesehen Gäste - _wenn auch nur kurz_ - zu begrüßen.
> 
> Ich hoffe ihr hattet eine schöne nicht allzu nasse Tour
> 
> ...



Hallo Chef,

die Tour war geil  

Super Trails und erstaunlich griffiger Boden  

Danke an Schnegge


----------



## Montana (10. April 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Hallo Chef,
> 
> die Tour war geil
> 
> ...



Da gibt es doch den blöden Spruch, der aber hier gut passt  



> _ Wollen´se mit dem Chef sprechen oder direkt mit einem der Ahnung hat   _



Freut mich, dass die Tour gefallen hat - war aber bei einer Schnegge Tour auch zu erwarten.


----------



## Montana (11. April 2008)

_
KFL Frühlingstour _

 Mittwoch 16.04.2008  - 18:30 Uhr  

_Königsforst kreuz und quer 

Es wird mal wieder auf allen möglichen Wegen kreuz und quer durch den KF gehen und das sogar längere Zeit im Hellen ... 

Sonnenaufgang: 06:36 Ortszeit 
Sonnenuntergang: 20:28 Ortszeit 

... gefahren wird im ultimativen Wellness Format ...  

Plan : ca. 30 km - ca. 350 hm -  Gesamtdauer ca. 3 Std d.h. Ende ca. 21:30 Uhr

_

START : wie gehabt 18:30 Uhr ! ! ! (achtzehnuhrdreizisch ....)

B I T T E  an  etwas Licht denken. 


Hier flott eintragen 

Es gibt diesmal nur eine *(leichte)* Gruppe, da Jörg beruflich unterwegs ist. 



Schönes Wochenende an Alle 

Gruß _*Guido*_​


----------



## Montana (16. April 2008)

Ist ja 'ne Menge los hier  in letzter Zeit (in Relation zu früheren Zeiten)
Hat KFL wirklich noch eine Zukunft ?   .... oder liegt es etwa doch am Wetter  

*KFL Brandnews : *

Montanas Rad ist mal wieder etwas kaputt. Irgendwas ist im rechten Schalthebel gebrochen. Im Moment habe ich nur 2-3 Gänge ... der Umwerfer arbeitet oft korrekt aber nicht immer  Naja für die Tour heute abend reicht es zumindest für die Eröffnung ... danach muss dann der verbliebene KFLer (bernhardwalter) das Kommando übernehmen. 

Habe ich doch letztens was gelesen, dass einer *auch* nicht sooooo super fit wäre trotz häufigem Radeln (woher kenn ich das nur ) ... Begründung war die _".. Nichtabneigung von anderen Dingen..._" ... ich fühlte mich solange bestätigt  bis ich heraus gefunden hatte, dass er *nur* Essen und Trinken meint ... na ja ... jeder so wie er will ...   

Das waren die KFL News 

Gruß Guido


----------



## Delgado (16. April 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Ist ja 'ne Menge los hier  in letzter Zeit (in Relation zu früheren Zeiten)
> Hat KFL wirklich noch eine Zukunft ?   .... oder liegt es etwa doch am Wetter
> 
> *KFL Brandnews : *
> ...



Hi Guido,

*er* meinte wohl auch das Rauchen  .

Dein Bike kann ich mir heute Abend mal ansehen.




..... und ob KFL Zukunft hat ist wohl hoffentlich eine rethorische Frage  ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralf (16. April 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Ist ja 'ne Menge los hier  in letzter Zeit (in Relation zu früheren Zeiten)
> Hat KFL wirklich noch eine Zukunft ?   .... oder liegt es etwa doch am Wetter



Hey Guido,

wie bist Du denn drauf?  

Natürlich hat KFL eine Zukunft. Für mich zumindest *DER* regelmäßige Radtreff! 

Zwar habe ich mich in den letzten Wochen ein wenig rar gemacht, aber die Gründe liegen ausschließlich bei mir. Mit KFL hat das nix zu tun.
Es gibt halt Dinge neben dem Biken, die nicht beeinflussbar sind. Im Guten wie im Schlechten ...  
Dazu zählt auch das Wetter ...  Du weißt, ich liebe trockenen Matsch ...  ... und dann gibt es im Frühjahr noch mein Zweithobby: siehe mein Profilbild ...  
So nichts dazwischen kommen sollte, bin ich nächsten Mittwoch wieder dabei ...  

Also: *NICHT VERZAGEN! WEITER MACHEN! *Zumal sich neuerdings ja auch Verstärkung von prominenter Seite die Ehre gibt. ... ... Der Schnegge muß doch zu knacken sein ...  

@all: Wie seht ihr das KFLern in der startenden Saison?

Gruß Ralf 

PS: Weibern ist in greifbarer Nähe. Da wir an jenem Wochenende Konfirmation haben, bin ich zu Hause festgenagelt und kann wahrscheinlich dort fahren ... ...


----------



## Delgado (17. April 2008)

ralf schrieb:


> @all: Wie seht ihr das KFLern in der startenden Saison?




Wie die Praxis gestern Abend gezeigt hat, kein Grund zur Beunruhigung   

Mindestens 20 BikerInnen am Start mit Spaß und guter Laune  

Kühle Getränke wurden gereicht und um die stylische Bekleidung sorgte sich rührend bikekiller   

Danke an Guido & bess demnääx.

Gruß 

Micha


----------



## MTB-Kao (17. April 2008)

Ich hoffe ich komme gesunded aus Teneriffa wieder, dann bin ich auch wieder dabei. Ansonsten werde ich mich zwei Wochen mit Antibiotika volldröhnen 

Mittwochs ist fest eingeplant


----------



## Montana (18. April 2008)

*
K F L Mittwoch -  16.04.2008 *

Mitfahrer (-innen)  waren:  (In Klammern die Tour - Teilnahmezeit)

Bernhard * _bernhardwalter_ -  (lange)
Iris * _Solanum_ -  (leider nur kurz)
Guido * _Montana_ - (mittellang)
Gerd * _Jerd _-  (lange)
Gertrud * _bikekiller_ - (leider nur sehr kurz)
Heinz * _Heio _ - (lange)
Michael * _Delgado_ - (leider nur kurz)
Stefan * _GÃ¼lle_ - (lange)
Ralf * K_onfuzius_ - (lange
Richard * _ritchisurf_  - (mittellang)

Guide : _Montana_ und _bernhardwalter_ 


*Irgendwie komischer aber sehr schÃ¶ner KFL Mittwoch.*

_Montanas_ Fahrrad war kaputt und _Schnegge_ war auch nicht da. DafÃ¼r die _bikekiller_ mit tollen Sachen und einem super schÃ¶nen Geschenk  Danke sehr noch mal dafÃ¼r. Sieht einfach supercool aus.  Bald gibt es Fotos. 

Gestartet sind wir dann leicht verspÃ¤tet und tourten ein wenig durch BrÃ¼ck bis zum _bikekiller trail _wo uns die Namensgeberin auch logischerweise verlieÃ. Dann erhÃ¶hte _Montana_ das Tempo ins Extreme und dadurch konnten _Delgado_ und _Solanum_ nicht mehr mithalten und mussten umkehren   â¦. Nee Scherz beiseite â¦ Iris hatte ne Lampe verloren und die Beiden sind zum Suchen zurÃ¼ckgefahren â¦ leider haben wir uns spÃ¤ter nicht mehr gesehen. Wir Rest sind dann kreuz und quer durch den KF und _Montana_ versuchte wegen seiner nur 3 GÃ¤nge   allen heftigen Steigungen aus dem Weg zu gehen. Trotzdem gelangten wir ein gutes StÃ¼ck auf den TÃ¼tberg hoch nahmen dort aber den schÃ¶nen Wurzeldownhill zu den Rohren. In Lehmbach trennten wir uns dann auf. _BW_ zog mit seiner Bande noch auf den LÃ¼derich und _Montana_ fuhr mit _richtisurf _ganz flach Richtung RÃ¶srath und unter Vermeidung jeglicher HÃ¼gel Ã¤tzend lange die RÃ¶ratherstrasse Richtung BrÃ¼ck. 

Daten _(Montana und richtisurf)_ : 27 km * 250 hm 







Danke an alle Mitfahrer. Es war richtig nett.  

Und klar doch ... KFL geht weiter. Es fehlt nur etwas die Stimmung in der Bude.   

Bis nÃ¤chsten Mittwoch.



Delgado schrieb:


> Wie die Praxis gestern Abend gezeigt hat, kein Grund zur Beunruhigung
> 
> Mindestens 20 BikerInnen am Start mit SpaÃ und guter Laune
> 
> ...


----------



## Solanum (18. April 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> ... Iris hatte ne Lampe verloren und die Beiden sind zum Suchen zurückgefahren





Mit Erfolg dat Lämpche is wieder da  hatte ich ja überhaupt nicht mit gerechenet! 

Aber vielen dank das ihr uns mitgenommen hättet   (und ja auch habt!!)

...die neuen Tikots von Bikekiller sind super schön!! freu mich schon auf den ersten Einsatz 


Danke an euch!!  und bis demnächst
S  lanum


----------



## Konfuzius (18. April 2008)

... und die "lange" Runde ging so weiter:





Insgesamt 41 km, 550 hm.

Grüße  
Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seguro4u (20. April 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe mich ein wenig in Eurem Forum "umgesehen" und würde gerne wieder anfangen, zu biken.

Bei mir ist es leider genau 2 Jahre her, als ich das letzte mal am Nürnburgring gebiket habe.

Jetzt möchte ich gerne wieder anfangen, und in einer Gruppe ist es sicherlich einfacher, wieder reinzukommen.

Würde mich also gerne anschliessen, wenn ihr biken fahrt.

Ich wohne in Köln-Ostheim und würde Samstags und/oder Sonntags-Vormittags bevorzugen.

Meine Kondition ist ehrlich gesagt im Moment eher unterdurchschnittlich , aber das kann ja wieder werden...

Wenn ihr also meint, es "lohnt" sich für mich, mit Euch ein paar Runden zu drehen, würde ich mich über Terminvorschläge freuen.

Gruss
Heiko


P.S.: Rad hab ich eben schon geputzt


----------



## Montana (21. April 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> ... und die "lange" Runde ging so weiter:
> 
> ....
> 
> ...



Danke, Ralf ... sieht nach ´ner netten Restrunde aus.  

*@ Heiko *

Danke für Dein Interesse an unser Gruppe. Wir fahren seit fast 3 Jahren regelmässig *mittwochs.* Dann kannst Du Dich uns sehr gerne mal anschliessen. Wir fahren so oft es geht in zwei unterschiedlichen Leistungsgruppen. Das Konditionelle dürfte also 100 %ig passen.

Am Wochenende bin ich persönlich nie im Königsforst unterwegs. Da mache ich lieber kleine feine Sachen mit meinen Liebsten.  

Gruß Guido


----------



## Montana (21. April 2008)

_
KFL Frühsommer Tour _

 Mittwoch 23.04.2008  - 18:30 Uhr  

_Königsforst kreuz und quer 

Es wird mal wieder auf allen möglichen Wegen kreuz und quer durch den KF gehen und das sogar längere Zeit im Hellen ... 


Sonnenuntergang: 20:41 Ortszeit 

*... gefahren wird im ultimativen Wellness Format ...  *  

Plan : ca. 30 km - ca. 350 hm -  Gesamtdauer ca. 3 Std d.h. Ende ca. 21:30 Uhr

_

START : wie gehabt 18:30 Uhr ! ! ! (achtzehnuhrdreizisch ....)

B I T T E  an  etwas Licht denken. 


Hier flott eintragen 

Ob es diesmal auch wieder eine etwas schnellere Gruppe geben wird, ist abhängig von der Anzahl Mitfahrer und guides. 


Gruß _*Guido*_​


----------



## Delgado (21. April 2008)

Erster


----------



## Solanum (21. April 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Erster


zweite! (unter Vorbehalt !!)


----------



## ralf (21. April 2008)

... Absage. Habe _*Ringelröteln*_ ...  
Nä nä, wat die Pänz nit alles mit noh Hus bringen ...  

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Montana (21. April 2008)

ralf schrieb:


> ... Absage. Habe _*Ringelröteln*_ ...
> Nä nä, wat die Pänz nit alles mit noh Hus bringen ...
> 
> Gruß Ralf



Gute Besserung Ralf  

Wie kriegt man(n) denn sowas ?

Sieh bitte zu, dass Du bis Weibern wieder fit bist


----------



## Schnegge (21. April 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Ob es diesmal auch wieder eine etwas schnellere Gruppe geben wird, ist abhängig von der Anzahl Mitfahrer und guides.




An der Anzahl der Guides wird es nicht scheitern...


----------



## Tazz (21. April 2008)

ralf schrieb:


> ... Absage. Habe _*Ringelröteln*_ ...
> Nä nä, wat die Pänz nit alles mit noh Hus bringen ...
> 
> Gruß Ralf



Gute Besserung wünsch ich Dir  laß Dich vo Deiner Frau schön verwöhnen 

*Alles gute *

@ Montana guck mal diese Erklärung :

Ringelröteln (Synonyme Erythema infectiosum, fünfte Krankheit, engl. fifth-disease) ist eine ansteckende Krankheit, die durch Parvoviren hervorgerufen wird. Wie die Röteln, mit denen sie nicht zu verwechseln sind, zählen die Ringelröteln zu den sogenannten Kinderkrankheiten, obwohl auch Erwachsene noch daran erkranken können. Häufig verläuft die Infektion ohne Krankheitszeichen. Nur ein Teil der Patienten zeigt den charakteristischen Hautausschlag. Nur sehr selten treten ernsthafte Komplikationen auf. Es gibt keine Impfung und keine ursachenbezogene Therapie.


Liebe Grüße
Renate


----------



## bernhardwalter (22. April 2008)

Auch von mir gute Besserung für dich und deine Familie  



ralf schrieb:


> ... Absage. Habe _*Ringelröteln*_ ...
> Nä nä, wat die Pänz nit alles mit noh Hus bringen ...
> 
> Gruß Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernhardwalter (22. April 2008)

Hallo Renate , dass hast du jetzt sehr schön erklärt,ich weiß jetzt auf jedenfall schon wieder etwas mehr   



Tazz schrieb:


> @ Montana guck mal diese Erklärung :
> 
> Ringelröteln (Synonyme Erythema infectiosum, fünfte Krankheit, engl. fifth-disease) ist eine ansteckende Krankheit, die durch Parvoviren hervorgerufen wird. Wie die Röteln, mit denen sie nicht zu verwechseln sind, zählen die Ringelröteln zu den sogenannten Kinderkrankheiten, obwohl auch Erwachsene noch daran erkranken können. Häufig verläuft die Infektion ohne Krankheitszeichen. Nur ein Teil der Patienten zeigt den charakteristischen Hautausschlag. Nur sehr selten treten ernsthafte Komplikationen auf. Es gibt keine Impfung und keine ursachenbezogene Therapie.
> 
> ...


----------



## ralf (22. April 2008)

Danke für die Genesungswünsche!

Tja, das konnte ich mir leider nicht aussuchen. Kinderkrankheiten sind bei Erwachsenen mitunter weniger lustig ... 

Gruß Ralf, der derzeit einen Ruhepuls von 85 hat ...


----------



## Montana (23. April 2008)

Zunächst nochmal gute Besserung an Ralf  

Dann die berüchtigten KFL Brand News :

1. Wo ist Delgado abgeblieben ?
2. Wo sind die anderen _extrem_ Wellnesser ? (Es ist doch Sommer Leute  ) 
3. Wer bringt heute abend Geschenke mit ?

Ich habe heute Abend eine *ruhige* entspannte Runde im Plan. Ich möchte über die schönen netten trails in Brück / Dellbrück Richtung Schluchter Heide, dort eine nette Runde -  dann geht es weiter Richtung Saaler Mühle mit MTB Spielplatz weiter zur Hardt und von dort fährt der _alte_ Montana  gemütlich durch den Königsforst nach Hause   Ab Hardt können wir ja innerhalb der Gruppe(n) nach Lust und Laune variieren.  

*Bis später.* ... *im Wald*


----------



## FranG (23. April 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> trails ... Schlucht ... MTB Spielplatz ... Hardt ...



DIE HARDt? Sollen wir dann vielleicht lieber doch mit etwas schwererem Gerät auflaufen, oder?  

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Montana (23. April 2008)

FranG schrieb:


> DIE HARDt? Sollen wir dann vielleicht lieber doch mit etwas schwererem Gerät auflaufen, oder?
> 
> Gruß
> Frank




Jau .. Du hast es erfasst ... _Freerider _ wären heute abend bei der _leichten langsamen _Runde sehr gut geeignet evtl. sogar empfohlen.  

Sehr wahrscheinlich brauchen wir auch einen der Gegend angemessen Fahrtechnik Instructor  

Bis später Frank


----------



## FranG (23. April 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Jau .. Du hast es erfasst ... _Freerider _ wären heute abend bei der _leichten langsamen _Runde sehr gut geeignet evtl. sogar empfohlen.
> 
> Sehr wahrscheinlich brauchen wir auch einen der Gegend angemessen Fahrtechnik Instructor
> 
> Bis später Frank



Die Abfahrten in der der Hardt sind wieder ganz gut befahrbar. Baumstämme sind weitgehend weg. War letzte Woche zum Schlamm sammeln da. Die weit über den Kölner Raum hinaus bekannte, um nicht zu sagen legendäre SCHLÜSSELSTELLE  hat jetzt  sogar ein wenig mehr Auslauf. 

Gruß Frank (der schon garnicht mehr ruhig aufm Bürosessel sitzen bleiben kann...)


----------



## Montana (23. April 2008)

FranG schrieb:


> Die Abfahrten in der der Hardt sind wieder ganz gut befahrbar. Baumstämme sind weitgehend weg. War letzte Woche zum Schlamm sammeln da. Die weit über den Kölner Raum hinaus bekannte, um nicht zu sagen legendäre SCHLÜSSELSTELLE  hat jetzt  sogar ein wenig mehr Auslauf.
> 
> Gruß Frank (der schon garnicht mehr ruhig aufm Bürosessel sitzen bleiben kann...)



Lese ich da Schlüsselstelle ... dann weiss ich bzw. wissen wir gaaaaaanz genau wo es heute Abend hingeht (fährt). 

Müsste eigentlich noch flott zu *Dirt Metals *das neue bike  abholen.  

Gruß Guido


----------



## bibi1952 (23. April 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Müsste eigentlich noch flott zu *Dirt Metals *das neue bike  abholen.
> 
> Gruß Guido



Hi Guido,
Super Laden  Mein Fusion ist auch von dort. Service ist auch spitze!
VG Werner


----------



## Montana (23. April 2008)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Hi Guido,
> Super Laden  Mein Fusion ist auch von dort. Service ist auch spitze!
> VG Werner



Joh ... stimmt ... ich dachte zunächst der Laden wäre eher was für meinen Sohn (12) ... aber man  sollte sich wirklich immer vor Ort überzeugen. 

Gruß nach Lohmar

_Guido _


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Solanum (23. April 2008)

Hi,

ich glaub ich schaffs nicht heute !!

sorry!!!

 untröstlichst,
Solanum


----------



## Delgado (24. April 2008)

Solanums ausschweifenden Erzählungen nach hab ich ja wirklich was verpasst  

Leider hing ich auf der Autobahn, kurz vor Würzburg, fest.

Naja, .... nächstes Mal


----------



## Rhoder (24. April 2008)

Kurze Info, hatte einen kleinen Dorn im Reifen, nach gemütlicher Reparatur bin ich dann problemlos wieder bis nach Hause gekommen...

Liebe Grüße an alle Mitfahrer
Rhoder


----------



## i-men (24. April 2008)

Da hat Solanum nicht übertrieben, Du hast sehr wohl was verpasst.

Kompliment Guido, das ja war ja mal wieder ne 1a Runde.

Ingo


----------



## bernhardwalter (24. April 2008)

Stimmt    hat Ingo vollkommen richtig erkannt


----------



## Montana (24. April 2008)

*
K F L Mittwoch -  23.04.2008 *

Mitfahrer (-in)  waren:  

Bernhard * _bernhardwalter_ 
Ingo * _i-men_
Iris * _Solanum_ 
Fernando 
Frank * _FranG_
Guido * _Montana_ 
Helmut * _born2bikewild_
Michael * _wasnu_
Stefan * _Gülle_ 
Stefan * _Std _
Ralf * _Konfuzius_ 
Uwe * _Rhoder_



*Mal wieder ein richtig genialer KFL Mittwoch.*







Ja, stimmt Micha, da haben die die nicht dabei waren leider einiges verpasst. _Montanas_ Plan ging auf. Die _Solanum_ war auch da und _FranG_ kam tatsächlich mit schwerem Gerät (geile Kiste ... will auch sowas)   und Protektoren.

Wir fuhren in *einer* großen Gruppe über die netten trails in Brück / Dellbrück und später die in der Schluchter Heide. Von dort zogen wir zum *MTB Spielplatz 1* an der Saaler Mühle. Dort drehten wir die schöne technisch leicht anspruchsvolle Runde. Nach deren Ende konnten sich  unsere MTB Fahrkünstler schon etwas auf die geplante Schlüsselstelle in der Hardt vorbereiten. Weiter ging es zur Hardt. Die netten trails kurz vor der Strasse sind auch wieder gut fahrbar. Der Baum ist weg und es stehen nun wieder 2 (!) Bretter zur Verfügung. 

Nun ging es zur beliebten Grube. Die *Gardsee Abfahrt *war für *FranG* nach längerer Zeit  mal wieder interessant und auch der _gülle_ stürzte sich wagemutig hinunter. Alle anderen hatten wohl Angst , denn sie blieben oben. Aber zur Belohnung durfte _FranG_ dann das *special die Hard(t) *guiding übernehmen und prompt erwischte _Rhoder_ etwas später das Pannenpech. Glücklicherweise war es noch hell und trocken, so dass wir ihn (auf eigenen Wunsch) ruhig zurücklassen konnten. Übrigens war hier wieder ein NN im Einsatz.  

Dann ging es relativ steil hoch zum *MTB Spielplatz 2* und dort den fantastischen langen Hardt Wurzel downhill runter. Hier wurden vorher dann einige Sättel tiefer gelegt. Leider sind auf diesem trail ein paar Stufen weg dafür gibt es neue tolle fette Wurzeln. Zum Glück war der ST extrem trocken. Anschließend folgte eine heiße Hardt ST und FAB Runde wie donnerstags in den guten alten (oder waren es doch die schlechten) Zeiten: Es war alles dabei und fast hätte Montana einen größeren Augenschaden  nach einer Kollision mit trockenen Ästen davon getragen. Nach der Behandlung mit diversen Salben sieht es heute aber schon wieder viel besser aus. 

Dann führte uns die Tour noch zur berühmten *Schlüsselstelle* . Die Meinungen dazu sind eindeutig. Einige sehen überhaupt kein Problem bei dieser Geschichte (einfach laufen lassen). Andere fahren hier wohl nie im Leben runter. 

Nun wurde es so langsam dunkel und nachdem wir _gülle_, _born2bikewild_ und _Solanum_ verabschiedet hatten fuhren wir auf schnellstem Weg Richtung Refrath zurück  Hier sagten _Schnegge_ und _FranG_ Tschüss und _Montana_ leitete den verbliebenen Rest bis zum Parkplatz in Brück zurück. Mit Fernando zusammen zog er dann abschliessend  die Oplener runter.  
*
Daten : 27 km *  340  hm *







Danke an alle Mitfahrer. Es war richtig geil   

Sollte ich am nächsten Donnerstag _1.Mai _die Weibern CTF fahren, dann fällt für mich der nächste Mittwoch leider mal aus.  




Delgado schrieb:


> Solanums ausschweifenden Erzählungen nach hab ich ja wirklich was verpasst
> 
> Leider hing ich auf der Autobahn, kurz vor Würzburg, fest.
> 
> Naja, .... nächstes Mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FranG (24. April 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Es war richtig geil


Exakt auf den Punkt gebracht



Montana schrieb:


> Sollte ich am nächsten Donnerstag _1.Mai _die Weibern CTF fahren...


Genau, am Vatertag nach Weibern fahrn. Wie und wann kommst Du denn da hin? Die Runde dort ist einfach großartig.

Frank


----------



## Rhoder (24. April 2008)

Übrigens war hier wieder ein NN im Einsatz.   ...

Hm, war der erste Schaden seit November 2006.... 

Welcher Reifen wäre denn stabiler deiner Meinung nach vorne ?, hinten hab ich den Maxxis HR drauf...


----------



## Pepin (24. April 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Sollte ich am nächsten Donnerstag _1.Mai _die Weibern CTF fahren, dann fällt für mich der nächste Mittwoch leider mal aus.



übernächstenmal werde ich wieder mal vorbeischauen, nächten mittwoch bin ich in Belgien/Holland auf Tour


----------



## Montana (25. April 2008)

Rhoder schrieb:


> > Übrigens war hier wieder ein NN im Einsatz
> 
> 
> .   ...
> ...



Hmmm ... ganz sicher ist der MAXXIS Minion   aber auch etwas schwer   mit 1200 g

Ich persönlich würde auf die Alberts oder Big Betty setzen. 

Zu NN : Ich hate ihn auch *kurz* und er war so oft kaputt  wie kein anderer Mantel vorher. Es gibt aber auch eine NN Protection Ausführung.

Mein Conti SK ist aber auch nicht viel besser. ... rollt aber klasse und gräbt gut durch den Schlamm.    Daher ist nun vorne die Big Betty wieder drin und hinten ist zwar noch der SK ... aber mit 'nem dicken Schlauch und demnächst zusätzlich Doc Blue drin. 

Schönes Wochenende an Alle


----------



## Montana (25. April 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> *
> K F L Mittwoch -  23.04.2008 *
> 
> Mitfahrer (-in)  waren:
> ...



Ist glücklicherweise keinem aufgefallen, dass ich den _Master of KFL - Schnellness_ - 
unseren Jörg * Schnegge  in der Aufzählung der Mitfahrer vergessen habe. Dabei hat er wieder einige tolle Wege zur Tour beigesteuert und ist auch die Schlüsselstelle gefahren ... war ja auch klar. 

Der _Montana _wird ist  eben alt und vergesslich


----------



## ralf (25. April 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Zu NN : Ich hate ihn auch *kurz* und er war so oft kaputt  wie kein anderer Mantel vorher. Es gibt aber auch eine NN Protection Ausführung.


Hmm, so unterschiedlich die Erfahrungen. Ich fahre ihn hinten bereits seit rd. 2000 Km und hatte noch keinen Platten damit. Ich finde, daß er als Hinterradreifen das Beste ist, was mir in fast 20 Jahren MTB untergekommen ist. Vorne mag ich ihn nicht. Da wirkt er mir zu undefiniert.
Reifen sind halt etwas ganz Individuelles. Das ist wie mit Liebschaften ... ...   ...  

@Guido: Ich hoffe das Klappt am Donnerstag mit Weibern. Leider bin ich immer noch angeschlagen und habe bereits seit drei Wochen nicht auf dem Bock gesessen ...  

Gruß Ralf  

PS: Doch, daß Schnegge fehlte, ist mir schon aufgefallen, obwohl ich nicht dabei war ...


----------



## bernhardwalter (28. April 2008)

Wenn die Wetterlage so bleibt wie es momentan aussieht werde ich die Rheinrunde canceln,also LMB beobachten.


----------



## Montana (28. April 2008)

ralf schrieb:


> Hmm, so unterschiedlich die Erfahrungen. Ich fahre ihn hinten bereits seit rd. 2000 Km und hatte noch keinen Platten damit. Ich finde, daß er als Hinterradreifen das Beste ist, was mir in fast 20 Jahren MTB untergekommen ist. Vorne mag ich ihn nicht. Da wirkt er mir zu undefiniert.
> Reifen sind halt etwas ganz Individuelles. Das ist wie mit Liebschaften ... ...   ...



Halt, lieber Ralf  ich kann eigentlich garnicht so groß mitreden da ich ja erst seit 2005 MTB fahre. Meine Reifenwahl war oft Zufall. Beim NN habe ich mich von der Werbung lockenlassen und hatte ein paar Mal Pannenpech ... dazu habe ich auch hier im Forum einiges über die Anfälligkeit dieser Reifen gelesen und so was bildet auch eine Meinung. 

Ich fahre seit dem Wochenende hinten den Conti Speed King mit *doppel *Schlauch (alten aufgeschnitten und über den normalen gestülpt) dazu habe ich noch Doc Blue reingejagt  Mal sehen was es bringt .... ich bin in einer experimentellen Phase.  

Habe gleichzeitig komplett auf XT Teile _upgegraded_  



ralf schrieb:


> @Guido: Ich hoffe das Klappt am Donnerstag mit Weibern. Leider bin ich immer noch angeschlagen und habe bereits seit drei Wochen nicht auf dem Bock gesessen ...
> 
> Gruß Ralf
> 
> PS: Doch, daß Schnegge fehlte, ist mir schon aufgefallen, obwohl ich nicht dabei war ...



Ich würde mich total freuen wenn das mit *Dir* und Weibern klappen sollte. Ich denke es sollten sich schon ein / zwei / drei  interessierte Menschen finden lassen, die diese CTF fahren wollen. Ich mache einfach mal einen LMB Termin und dann sehen wir weiter. Bei fehlenden Teilnahme Möglichkeiten bzw. Desinteresse   fahre ich einfach ein paar Mal  meine neue TDF Hausrunde. Danke an den Sven fürs Zeigen   Da war / ist wirklich alles dabei was ich MTB mässig brauche. 

Viele Grüße

Guido

P.S: War mir übrigens klar, dass Dir das auffällt. Du bist eben ein echter KFLer


----------



## FranG (28. April 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Ich würde mich total freuen wenn das mit *Dir* und Weibern klappen sollte. Ich denke es sollten sich schon ein / zwei / drei  interessierte Menschen finden lassen, die diese CTF fahren wollen. Ich mache einfach mal einen LMB Termin und dann sehen wir weiter. Bei fehlenden Teilnahme Möglichkeiten bzw. Desinteresse   fahre ich einfach ein paar Mal  meine neue TDF Hausrunde. Danke an den Sven fürs Zeigen   Da war / ist wirklich alles dabei was ich MTB mässig brauche.


Ich cancele das mit (den) Weibern - Sorry, aber ich mir zu viel (Auto-)Fahrerei. 
Lars alias MTBkao und ich drehen wahrscheinlich ne Runde ab Dellbrück nach Altenberg.

Frank


----------



## bernhardwalter (28. April 2008)

Hallo Ralf und Guido,zur Zeit besteht noch Interesse mache ich aber stark vom Wetter abhängig.
werde ich auf jedenfall noch melden.



Montana schrieb:


> Ich würde mich total freuen wenn das mit *Dir* und Weibern klappen sollte. Ich denke es sollten sich schon ein / zwei / drei  interessierte Menschen finden lassen, die diese CTF fahren wollen. Ich mache einfach mal einen LMB Termin und dann sehen wir weiter. Bei fehlenden Teilnahme Möglichkeiten bzw. Desinteresse   fahre ich einfach ein paar Mal  meine neue TDF Hausrunde. Danke an den Sven fürs Zeigen   Da war / ist wirklich alles dabei was ich MTB mässig brauche.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (28. April 2008)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> Hallo Ralf und Guido,zur Zeit besteht noch Interesse mache ich aber stark vom Wetter abhängig.
> werde ich auf jedenfall noch melden.



Das ist gut so, Bernhard  und den Ralf kriegen wir hoffentlich auch noch überzeugt. Ich bemühe mich auch richtig schnell zu fahren, versprochen  

Ich habe jetzt mal einen Termin online gestellt wo wir das Interesse an dieser Geschichte erkennen können. Danach können wir handeln und kurz vorher noch telefonieren und überhaupt ....  

MTB Auswärtsspiel  :  CTF RSC Wildpferde Weibern 1.Mai 2008 
*
@ Frank*

Schade, das klingt auch gut. Ich bin aber am Donnerstag nicht in Colonia und fahre als Alternative rund um Tdf.


----------



## ralf (28. April 2008)

So liebe Teamkollegen,

soeben habe ich mich für Weibern eingetragen.

Natürlich mache ich das auch vom Wetter abhängig und von meinem gesundheitlichen Zustand. Letztendlich habe ich so einige Wochen nicht mehr auf dem Rad gesessen. Wenn ich also die 45er Runde fahre, wird mein Schnitt deutlich unter der 14er Marke liegen. 
Ich hoffe, daß wieder die klassische Streckenführung gilt. Die hat mir immer am besten gefallen und wird auch erst gegen Ende so richtig kräftezehrend. Erst die endlose Matschestrecke bergann, dann ein wenig steil bis zur Verpflegungsstelle hochdrücken und dann noch einmal schier endlose Höhenmeter bis zur Mülldeponie ...  

Ja, ich freue mich drauf!  

Wir schließen uns kurz.

Gruß Ralf  

@ Guido: Ich werde in Racing Ralphs antreten ...  ... ... Dann haben wir ähnlich schnelle Reifen ...  
Obwohl - ob Deine SK mit den Windeln jetzt noch schnell sind ...


----------



## Jerd (30. April 2008)

Ja wie, ist denn gar kein KFL heute?


----------



## Montana (30. April 2008)

Jerd schrieb:


> Ja wie, ist denn gar kein KFL heute?



Nööö  Gerd .... denn hier geht es morgen* früh *  hin : 

MTB Auswärtsspiel  : CTF RSC Wildpferde Weibern 1.Mai 2008 

_
@ Ralf & Bernhard _
Wie sieht es aus bei euch ? Der Rest scheint ja eher im Königsforst bleiben zu wollen 

Gruß _Guido _


----------



## i-men (30. April 2008)

Also ich bin heute abend abfeiern und daher weder heute abend noch morgen früh auf dem Bike. Ich wäre sehr gern Weibern mit gefahren, aber die Einladung heute abend steht schon länger.

Wünsche Euch viel Spaß und schönes Wetter.


----------



## MTB-Kao (30. April 2008)

Ich habe mir nach einer schönen Woche auf Teneriffa mit 5 Biketagen am Montag beim Beachvolleyball eine Bänderdehnung im unteren Sprunggelenk zugezogen  Scheint nicht mein Jahr zu sein  Ich werde also noch etwas pausieren müssen


----------



## Montana (30. April 2008)

_@ Ingo_

Viel Spass beim Feiern. Ich versuch ja so oft es geht *zu feiern *und kurz danach wieder aufs bike zu steigen, mit mässigem Erfolg.  
_
@ Lars_

Mensch Du hast ja wirklich Pech. Gute Besserung und ich hoffe, dass wir uns bald mal wiedersehen. Lass Deine Verletzung gut ausheilen und ruhe Dich noch etwas  aus. Du wirst noch gebraucht.


----------



## Günni69 (30. April 2008)

Tja, leider wird schon wieder nichts aus einer gemeinsamen CTF. Ich bin in der Nachtschicht und werde so dann bis mittags schlafen.   
Wünsche euch aber viel Spaß und hoffentlich trockenes Wetter und keine Pannen. 

Bis hoffentlich bald mal.


----------



## Montana (1. Mai 2008)

Schade Günni  Aber es gibt ein nächstes Mal   

Nachdem ich mit euren _*Gerd*_ die Rhodius CTF regelrecht erkämpft habe  geht es morgen mit dem _tollen_ Ralf und dem _ollen_ Guido auf *Weibern* Tour. Das Kernteam der _Wellness_  KFler ist damit am Start.  Bernhard und Ingo feiern und das ist doch auch sehr gut 

Bis bald im Königsforst oder bei euch Walberbergern  

Gruß Guido



Günni69 schrieb:


> Tja, leider wird schon wieder nichts aus einer gemeinsamen CTF. Ich bin in der Nachtschicht und werde so dann bis mittags schlafen.
> Wünsche euch aber viel Spaß und hoffentlich trockenes Wetter und keine Pannen.
> 
> Bis hoffentlich bald mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (1. Mai 2008)

Hallo liebe KFLer,

da ich gestern wie erwarete erst um 18:30 zu Hause war und zudem mein Akku noch nicht repariert ist , gabs gestern kein offizielle KFL-Mittwichstour  

Dennoch war ich gestern Abend ein gutes Stündchen in der Hardt spielen und hab gute Neuigkeiten:

1. Der Trail der an der Treppe zum Kadettenweiher raus komtt ict wieder frei 

2. Es gibt einen neuen Weg am Kadettenweiher zur Umfahrung der gesperrten Brücke:




Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Montana (1. Mai 2008)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Hallo liebe KFLer,
> 
> da ich gestern wie erwarete erst um 18:30 zu Hause war und zudem mein Akku noch nicht repariert ist , gabs gestern kein offizielle KFL-Mittwichstour
> 
> ...



Gute Nachrichten, Jörg - sogar sehr gute  

Das lässt die Hoffnung auf einige neue interessante Touren steigen. 

Wir sollten baldmöglichst wieder in die Hardt  

Gruß Guido


----------



## Montana (1. Mai 2008)

*Weibern CTF Vatertag 1. Mai 2008 - Rund um die Burg Olbrück*

Wir haben es überlebt  trotz der Vorgeschichten  

Danke nochmal auf diesem Weg an _Ralf_ für die gewohnt höchst sympatische Begleitung. Glücklicherweise wurde kein zu hohes Tempo anvisiert und so zogen die 2 _alten _Männer  _extrem gemütlich_ durch den Matsch und über das Geröll. Die Strecke war ganz nett, ein paar zusätzliche trails wären noch netter gewesen. Die Versorgung unterwegs war  gut und das Kölsch am Schluss schmeckte hervorragend. 

Wir waren auch richtig früh zurück um z.b.  noch im Garten zu sitzen und Ball zu spielen  und sich den Liebsten zu widmen. 

Fragt sich nur wohin es beim nächsten Mal geht. Outdoortevents gibt es ja es ausreichend  
Man muss sich nur mit den anderen schönen Terminen wie Segeln und Garten und Kindern und ....  arragieren.

Sehr gerne wieder  

Meine Daten : 

*38 km und ca. 700 hm*

Gruß _Guido_


----------



## ralf (1. Mai 2008)

Nun, da hat unser Guido mal wieder den Nagel voll auf den Kopf getroffen.  

Zwei alte Männer in den Eifler Bergen ...  
Und, das Tempo stimmte.

Was er nicht geschrieben hat: Die Anregung die kürzere Tour zu fahren kam von mir. Nach mehreren Wochen Krankheit war ich einfach am Limit.  
So sind wir dann dem Regen weitgehend entkommen ...  

To be continued ...
... beim nächsten Outdoorevent ... 

Bedankt für die kurzweilige Begleitung!  

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Pepin (4. Mai 2008)

gibt es morgen keine montagsrunde?


----------



## Schnegge (5. Mai 2008)

So... nach langer Match- und Nasser-Wurzel-Zeit kann man endlich mal wieder die heimischen trails genießen...  

Daher gibt's am Mittwoch zur klasichen KFL-Zeit eine schöne Trialrunde  

Also flott anmelden....  

Gruß
Jörg


p.s: Guido hat Rücken. Daher wird er am Mittwoch mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht kommen können... Sollte sich hier (im Freed) jemand als wellness-guide opfern (bitte melden) gibts natürlich bei Bedarf die allseits beliebte Gruppenaufteilung... welche demnächst hoffentlich mal wieder mit einer Im-Biergarten-Zusammentreffen-und-Weizen-Vernichten-Aktion endet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikekiller (6. Mai 2008)

Kann "Frau" da auch mit oder eher nicht ? Dann könnte ich die Wellnessleute anführen. Aber lieber würde ich mal wieder mit Schnegge biken...  



Schnegge schrieb:


> So... nach langer Match- und Nasser-Wurzel-Zeit kann man endlich mal wieder die heimischen trails genießen...
> 
> Daher gibt's am Mittwoch zur klasichen KFL-Zeit eine schöne Trialrunde
> 
> ...


----------



## Delgado (6. Mai 2008)

bikekiller schrieb:


> Kann "Frau" da auch mit oder eher nicht ? Dann könnte ich die Wellnessleute anführen. Aber lieber würde ich mal wieder mit Schnegge biken...




Klar, Solanum kommt auch.

@Schneggchen? Kömmer das hier evtl. mit einbauen?


----------



## FranG (6. Mai 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Kömmer das hier evtl. mit einbauen?


Ja, unbedingt! War gestern abend noch inner Hardt: alles richtig schön trocken. Es kachelt ziemlich.
Frank


----------



## Delgado (6. Mai 2008)

FranG schrieb:


> Ja, unbedingt! War gestern abend noch inner Hardt: alles richtig schön trocken. Es kachelt ziemlich.
> Frank




.... und da ja Einige aus unserem Dunstkreis das Rennen mitfahren .... Ralf, Iris, Stefan, Ingo, ich .... wäre doch eine "Streckenbesichtigung mal nett


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (6. Mai 2008)

Der Strecke

Die Streckenskizze als Übersicht Das A und O eines Mountainbike-Rennens ist die Strecke auf der gefahren wird. Unsere Strecke führt durch die Hardt und den Lerbacher Wald. Sie ist rund 7 Kilometer lang und umfasst etwa 125 Höhenmeter. Die kommen bei einem längeren, mitunter schlammigen und einem kurzen Anstieg zusammen.

Nach Start/Ziel gehts erst einmal auf eine Einführungsrunde um das Kreishaus herum, erneut an der Expo und dem Aktionsbereich vorbei und dann ab in den Wald. Der Weg bis zur Via d'acqua ist recht breit und nicht all zu schwierig zu fahren.

1,0 Km - La Via d'acqua: Die Passage wird pro Runde zweimal gefahren. Einmal vor dem ersten Berg, einmal anschließend. Weil die Strecke hier über einen Bach führt, heißt sie Wasserstraße. An dieser Stelle können die ab der zweiten Runde entgegen kommenden Konkurrenten beobachtet und abgeschätzt werden.

Anschließend gehts auf einem breiten Waldweg stetig bergauf, bis zum ersten Berg, dem Col d'Hardt:

2,0 Km  Col d'Hardt: Der erste Anstieg hat es in sich. Schmal, mittelsteil, aber meist matschiger Untergrund wird am Col d'Hardt für die Bildung der ersten Gruppen sorgen. Vor allem bei regnerischem Wetter ist er nicht all zu leicht zu fahren. Auch wenn es auf dem Rest der Strecke nicht unbedingt erforderlich ist: hier können matschtaugliche Reifen nicht schaden.

2,75 Km  Laktatkehre: Jeder ordentliche Berg endet mit einem Pass, so auch bei uns: Die Laktatkehre hat es noch einmal so richtig in sich. 90 ° und rund 15 % an der steilsten Stelle sind zu überwinden, bevor es über den Snelweg wieder Richtung Tal geht. Am Ende des Snelwegs folgt der Bikeshake.

3,5 Km  Bikeshake: Der Bikeshake führt parallel zum Aufstieg bis zur Via d'acqua zurück. Hier kann der Abstand auf die Verfolger gut eingesehen werden. Besser Lenker festhalten, weil das Rad hier durch die Bodenwellen ziemlich durchgeschüttelt wird.

4,0 Km  Via d'acqua: Die zweite Durchfahrt der Passage erfolgt von oben nach unten  wer wirklich schnell war, kann das an dieser Stelle am Gegenverkehr der zurückliegenden Konkurrenten erkennen.

Dann wieder auf einen recht breiten Weg, von dem dann aber scharf links in den Fietspad abgebogen wird.

4,5 Km  De Fietspad: Dieser leicht ansteigende Streckenabschnitt ist bei Trockenheit kein Problem  nach 5 Runden und Regen spürt man jeden der rund 20 Höhenmeter, die hier dazu kommen.

Oben angekommen, rechts abbiegen und immer gerade aus - ab ins Labyrinth.

5,0 Km  Labyrinth: Bei diesem kurzen Singletrail, der auch im Winter kaum einsehbar ist, muss man sich wie durch ein Labyrinth durch Büsche und Äste eine Schneise schlagen. Wer am Ende schnell wieder raus kommt, hat gute Chancen das Kreuz als erster zu erblicken.

5,5 Km  Muur van Hardt: Die Muur ist schmal und leicht ansteigend. Wer gut durch das Labyrinth gekommen ist, muss hier nicht mehr um eine gute Position kämpfen. Die ist an der Mauer nämlich notwendig, um das Kreuz am Ende der Muur als erster zu sehen und sich auf dem Weg zum Ziel entscheidend abzusetzen.

Denn von dort aus gehts flach und mit Ausnahme einer Matschpassage Richtung GL-adiatoren Arena. Und dann nochmal...!


----------



## Delgado (6. Mai 2008)

@ Stefan, bist Du auch schon gemeldet?


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (6. Mai 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> @ Stefan, bist Du auch schon gemeldet?



Schinderhannes und GL bin ich noch nicht gemeldet. Wollte ich die Woche aber machen


----------



## Jerd (6. Mai 2008)

Schnegge schrieb:


> p.s: Guido hat Rücken. Daher wird er am Mittwoch mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht kommen können... Sollte sich hier (im Freed) jemand als wellness-guide opfern (bitte melden) gibts natürlich bei Bedarf die allseits beliebte Gruppenaufteilung... welche demnächst hoffentlich mal wieder mit einer Im-Biergarten-Zusammentreffen-und-Weizen-Vernichten-Aktion endet.



Ich mach den Wellness-Guide. Konditionell sieht's bei mir gerade eher mau aus und war auch schon fast zwei Wochen nicht mehr auf dem Bike. Trails, Trails, Trails würde ich daher eh nicht schaffen


----------



## Jerd (6. Mai 2008)

Ich würde von Brück aus über die Schluchter Heide unten an der Hardt entlang (keine Berge  ) zur Alten Dombach fahren und dann über Romaney und Paffrath um BG herum zurück. Eigentlich eher flach mit nur einer langen Steigung, die aber überwiegend nicht so steil (3-4 %).  Etwas mehr als 35 km, würde ich schätzen. Ich bin das neulich mit Freunden mit (kaputten) Dreigangrädern gefahren, und die kamen ohne Probleme mit


----------



## Schnegge (7. Mai 2008)

Super Gerd  

danke fürs Wellnessguiden. Angesichts des Wetters und der bisherigen 11 Anmeldungen (mal gespannt wie viele es noch werden ) sind zwei Gruppen wohl sinnvoll.

Da meine letzten drei Touren durch die Hardt führten... werde ich diese heute sehr wahrscheinlich nicht ansteuern. Werde ich aber für nächsten Mittwoch anpeilen. Heute gehts mehr Richtung Sülz und Lüderich... über viele trockene Wurzeln (rauf wie runter )

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bibi1952 (7. Mai 2008)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Heute gehts mehr Richtung Sülz und Lüderich... über viele trockene Wurzeln (rauf wie runter )
> 
> Gruß
> Jörg



Hallo Jörg,
freue mich drauf 

auch wenn ich nur mit dem alten Rad kommen kann 

bis heute abend.

VG Werner


----------



## Schnegge (7. Mai 2008)

bikekiller schrieb:


> Kann "Frau" da auch mit oder eher nicht ? Dann könnte ich die Wellnessleute anführen. Aber lieber würde ich mal wieder mit Schnegge biken...



Hallo Gertrud,

natürlich kann Frau damit  

Aber du bist ja schon wieder abgemeldet... schade


----------



## Jerd (7. Mai 2008)

ICh habe mal die Wellness-Runde als eigenen Termin reingestellt: Anmelden hier


----------



## Montana (7. Mai 2008)

Jerd schrieb:


> Ich würde von Brück aus über die Schluchter Heide unten an der Hardt entlang (keine Berge  ) zur Alten Dombach fahren und dann über Romaney und Paffrath um BG herum zurück. *Eigentlich eher flach *mit nur einer langen Steigung, die aber überwiegend nicht so steil (3-4 %).  Etwas mehr als 35 km, würde ich schätzen. *Ich bin das neulich mit Freunden mit (kaputten) Dreigangrädern gefahren, und die kamen ohne Probleme mit*



Das klingt gut  Ich glaube ich riskiere das  Mein Rücken ist zwar immer noch leicht lädiert  aber ich muss einfach mal wieder raus.  ... und ich habe ein kaputtes 3 X 9 Fahrrad.



			
				Jerd schrieb:
			
		

> ICh habe mal die Wellness-Runde als eigenen Termin reingestellt: Anmelden hier



Na das ist überflüssig   Wir haben beschlossen es prinzipiell bei einem Termin zu belassen und immer ganz locker vor Ort zu entscheiden was wir machen. Meine Anmeldung findest Du daher auch beim traditonellen abgesprochenem Termin. 

Gruß _Guido _

Schade, dass *bikekiller*r sich wiederabgemeldet hat


----------



## Solanum (7. Mai 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Schade, dass *bikekiller*r sich wiederabgemeldet hat




jaja   ich finde wir sollten sie zuhause abholen wenn sie nicht kommt 

es ist doch sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo schöööööönes Wetter...

Solanum


----------



## Delgado (7. Mai 2008)

Solanum schrieb:


> jaja   ich finde wir sollten sie zuhause abholen wenn sie nicht kommt
> 
> es ist doch sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo schöööööönes Wetter...
> 
> Solanum






Bikekilla, wir wissen wo Dein Auto steht ....


----------



## ralf (7. Mai 2008)

... na, dann komme ich heute ohne 'killertrikot ...  

Bis gleich,

Gruß Ralf  

PS: Werde auch wellnässen ...


----------



## bikekiller (7. Mai 2008)

ich darf arbeiten...    



ralf schrieb:


> ... na, dann komme ich heute ohne 'killertrikot ...
> 
> Bis gleich,
> 
> ...


----------



## Montana (7. Mai 2008)

bikekiller schrieb:


> ich darf arbeiten...



Du Ärmste  

Ich komme im neuen Weissen  

Gruß

_Guido _


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FranG (7. Mai 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich riskiere das  Mein Rücken ist zwar immer noch leicht lädiert  aber ich muss einfach mal wieder raus.



Wir machen ein paar Rückenübungen mit Dir vor der Abfahrt 



Solanum schrieb:


> j
> 
> es ist doch sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo schöööööönes Wetter...



Verdammt, ich kann schon nicht mehr ruhig aufm Bürosessel sitzen bleiben...

Frank


----------



## bibi1952 (8. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
war gestern abend eine geile Tour mit Jörg, schöne Uphill, rasante wurzelgespickte Downhills mit S3-Stellen. einfach super   
Mein altes Hardtail bei den Abfahrten in der Spur zu halten, hat mich fast mehr Kraft gekostet, als die Anstiege zu meistern. 

Gerne würde ich diese Tour nochmal mit Jörg fahren, wenn mein Fusion wieder einsatzbereit ist, dann mit vollem Genuss. 

VG Werner


----------



## Stefan_SIT (8. Mai 2008)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> war gestern abend eine geile Tour mit Jörg, schöne Uphill, rasante *wurzelgespickte Downhills mit S3-Stellen*. ...


Hallo Jörg, bitte um Aufklärung, wo sich diese fantastischen Stellen befinden?  

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Schnegge (8. Mai 2008)

Hier die fantastischen Stellen in der Übersicht: 









Danke an alle, die so fleißig durchgehalten haben  

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## FranG (8. Mai 2008)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> war gestern abend eine geile Tour mit Jörg, schöne Uphill, rasante wurzelgespickte Downhills mit S3-Stellen. einfach super
> Mein altes Hardtail bei den Abfahrten in der Spur zu halten, hat mich fast mehr Kraft gekostet, als die Anstiege zu meistern.
> 
> ...


Ja, an manchen Stellen wäre etwas "schwereres Gerät" durchaus angebracht gewesen . 
Wirklich grandiose "Schnellness"-Tour, Jörg - können wir das vielleicht nächste Woche nochmal fahren?

Gruß + Danke
Frank


----------



## Delgado (8. Mai 2008)

FranG schrieb:


> Jörg - können wir das vielleicht nächste Woche nochmal fahren?
> 
> Gruß + Danke
> Frank



Jaaaaaaa, ... aber vorher mal eben über die KTT-Rennstrecke   

Danke Schnegge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jerd (8. Mai 2008)

Das Höhenprofil der Schnellnesser sieht ja imposant aus..  

Die Wellnesser sind gestern zunächst ein wenig durch die Schluchter Heide und um die Grube Cox herum zum Schloßhotel Lerbach gegondelt. Und weil sich alle sehr gut fühlten, ging es dann hinauf nach BG-Sand - statt es zu umfahren - und auf einem rasanten Trail den Wanderweg A3 entlang über Wurzeln und Stufen bergab zur Alten Dombach (Danke, Peter(?)!). 

Dort fuhren wir auf Nebenstraßen und Feldwegen hoch bis zum Funkturm über Romaney, genossen den Blick über die Rheinische Tiefebene und stürzten uns dann - weil sich immer noch alle wohl fühten - trailabwärts nach Höffe ins Scherfbachtal. Von dort ging es durch den Wald wieder hoch nach Voiswinkel - und weil wir schon mal in der Gegend waren gleich auf den nahegelegenen Wurzeltrail.

Dann klang die Tour ruhig aus und es ging über Pafrath, Diepeschrath und Thielenbruch zurück nach Brück.

Ich hatte 53 km und 530 Höhenmeter auf dem Tacho, die reine Tour wird schon so 40 km gehabt haben. Der Schnitt lag bei wellness-konformen 14,5 km/h.

Alles in allem ein sehr schöne Tour bei extrem gutem Wetter und mit super neten Mitfahren. Herrlich!


----------



## schwarzfahrerx4 (8. Mai 2008)

Eine tolle Runde....   
bin das erste mal soviele Trails in einer Tour gefahren...  
wie kann man sich diese Tour nur merken...  
beeindruckende Guide-Leistung...   

Gruß aus Brühl 

  Gerd


Dank nochmal fürs Warten    

www.mtb-walberberg.de


----------



## Montana (9. Mai 2008)

Tja ... jetzt haben wir den nächsten richtig alten  Mann in unserem Team   

*Aber was für einen*  

Was Du in den letzten zwei Jahren an MTB Begeisterung aufgebracht hast und welche konditionelle und technische Entwickung Du geschafft hast ... das ist einfach nur sensationell  

Du scheinst für Dich die optimale Freizeitbeschäftigung gefunden zu haben und ich wünsche Dir dafür auch in der Zukunft sehr viel Spass  

Und nun zum Eigentlichen :

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch* zum halb hundertjährigen Geburtstag  

Feier heute schon mal recht nett und lass Dich schonmal reich beschenken  

Wir feiern dann in ein paar Tagen noch kräftig  zusammen ... beim Feiern kann ich noch mehr Begeisterung aufbringen wie beim Radeln  


Liebe Grüße auch von _Birgit_

Dein alter Schulkamerad und nun KFL-Teammitglied

Ich freue mich auf noch viele gemeinsame Touren 

_Guido _​


----------



## Eifelwolf (9. Mai 2008)

Ich tippe einmal auf Bernhard.... also: 

 Herzlichen Glückwunsch, auch von mir! 

Und bis bald mal wieder in den dunklen Eifeler Wäldern  !


----------



## Montana (9. Mai 2008)

Stimmt Helmut ... es geht natürlich um den Bernhard  Walter  

Grüße in die Eifel und bis hoffentlich bald mal wieder

Gruß Guido 



Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Ich tippe einmal auf Bernhard.... also:
> 
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch, auch von mir!
> 
> Und bis bald mal wieder in den dunklen Eifeler Wäldern  !


----------



## i-men (9. Mai 2008)

Hallo lieber Bernhard,

auch von mir alles gute zum Geburtstag, allem voran Gesundheit und direkt dahinter flowige Trails.

Bis demnächst.
Ingo


----------



## Solanum (9. Mai 2008)

ansonsten "OHNE WORTE"


  ​


----------



## Ommer (9. Mai 2008)

Lieber *Bernhard*, 

ich stimme ein in die Glückwünsche zum Geburtstag!

Laß es Dir gutgehen und hab weiterhin viel Spaß am Biken.


Achim


----------



## Handlampe (9. Mai 2008)

Hups....Bernhard ist 50  

Jetzt aber mal ohne Flax....das hab ich nu überhaupt nicht vermutet.
RESPEKT. Bernhard. Mit so einer Begeisterung möchte ich mit 50 auch noch auf dem Rad sitzen.


----------



## bikekiller (10. Mai 2008)

Alles alles Gute zum Geburtstag Bernhard auch von mir !!!


P.S.:

Fährt heute jemand ne Tour in der Gegend ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (10. Mai 2008)

Alles gute zum 50zigsten


----------



## bernhardwalter (10. Mai 2008)

Danke an Alle für die netten,aufmunternden Worte   ,besonders an die schöne Einleitung vom Team-Mitglied Guido 

Werde jetzt erst einmal ne Runde über Glessener Höhe und so radeln


----------



## Delgado (13. Mai 2008)

@Guido & Schnegge, isch will ja nischt drängeln .... aber wo bleibt der Termin für morgen?


----------



## MTB-Kao (13. Mai 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> @Guido & Schnegge, isch will ja nischt drängeln .... aber wo bleibt der Termin für morgen?



genau! ich will auch mal wieder biken. ging vorgestern trotz bänderdehnung schon ganz gut.

@bernhard
altes haus, auch von mir alles gute zu deinem geburtstag. man sieht es mal wieder, je oller, je doller


----------



## Schnegge (13. Mai 2008)

Hallo Zusammen und

herzliche Glückwunsch an unseren Bernhard  

Der Termin für Morgen ist online. Auf vielfachen Wunsch geht's erst einmal in die x-hardt und dannach evtl. Richtung Biergarten oder diverse trails...

Und bitte nicht drängeln, gell... Es kommt jeder mit, versprochen  

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Delgado (13. Mai 2008)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen und
> 
> herzliche Glückwunsch an unseren Bernhard
> 
> ...



Erster  

BTW: Biergarten klingt gut


----------



## Montana (14. Mai 2008)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen ....
> Der Termin für Morgen ist online. Auf vielfachen Wunsch geht's erst einmal in die x-hardt und dannach evtl. Richtung Biergarten oder diverse trails...
> 
> Und bitte nicht drängeln, gell... Es kommt jeder mit, versprochen
> ...



Gut so Jörg  Ich kann mich leider erst jetzt zur Tour melden  ... 

Ich bin heute Abend natürlich auch am Start  und stehe _(wie gewohnt)_ für die leichte Gruppe und natürlich für den Biergarten Stopp  mit all meiner Kraft zur Verfügung. 


Bis später  

_Guido _

P.S.: Ich komme mit dem Rad aus Leverkusen und hoffe auf ein den Temperaturen angepasstes Tempo


----------



## Montana (14. Mai 2008)

..... doppelt .....


----------



## MTB-Kao (15. Mai 2008)

Nää wat wor dat schööön  Endlich mal wieder, nach langerlanger Abstinenz, eine KFL-Tour für mich. Und dann gleich eine so schön trailige und mit so vielen alten bekannten Gesichtern. Schade nur, dass ich wegen der Verspätung nicht mehr die X-Hardt-Runde mitfahren konnte  Ich hoffe das Abfahren der Strecke hilft euch für das Renne  

Bess demnähx
Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (15. Mai 2008)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Nää wat wor dat schööön  Endlich mal wieder, nach langerlanger Abstinenz, eine KFL-Tour für mich. Und dann gleich eine so schön trailige und mit so vielen alten bekannten Gesichtern. Schade nur, dass ich wegen der Verspätung nicht mehr die X-Hardt-Runde mitfahren konnte  Ich hoffe das Abfahren der Strecke hilft euch für das Renne
> 
> Bess demnähx
> Lars



Ja, schön war's mit den ganzen alten Gesichtern  

Zur Strecke -----> Drückerstrecke ohne besonderen fahrtechnischen Anspruch.

@Schnegge, Danke! ... und sorry, dass wir uns wieder früher verkrümelt haben. Aber wir hatten einfach zu wenig Beleuchtung bei ;-)

Bess demnähx


----------



## bernhardwalter (15. Mai 2008)

Genau Lars,so war es   
Und die X-Hardt Runde war ok, hat Spass gemacht.
Insgesamt waren es bei mir 57,3 km auf der Uhr ( bin schon eine kleine Runde durch den KF gefahren ) und 395 HM und einen 15,8 er Schnitt.


----------



## MTB-Kao (21. Mai 2008)

Ist denn keine Tour heute? Oder kommt noch ein SLM (Schnegge Last Minute)?


----------



## Jerd (21. Mai 2008)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Ist denn keine Tour heute? Oder kommt noch ein SLM (Schnegge Last Minute)?



Schnegge ist soweit ich weiß in Urlaub.

Ich habe mal einen Termin eingetragen: Hier anmelden.

Wenn niemand anders guided, mache ich eine Tour durch die rechtsrheinischen Vororte. Motto: *Null Höhenmeter*  

Das ganze wäre eine Variante der Schnegge-Wellness-Runde. Die Route exisitert aber nur auf Karten, mit kleineren Verfahrern und Orientierungpausen ist also zu rechnen


----------



## Delgado (27. Mai 2008)

@KFLs,

wo bleibt denn der Termin für morgen?   

Werde schon ganz ungeduldig ....


----------



## MTB-Kao (27. Mai 2008)

Ist Jörg noch im Urlaub? Ansonsten könnte ich morgen eine Lüderichtour anbieten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (27. Mai 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> @KFLs,
> 
> wo bleibt denn der Termin für morgen?
> 
> Werde schon ganz ungeduldig ....



Also zunächst mal auch von mir herzliche Gratulation an die X-Hardt KFLer ...für die erfolgreiche Teilnahme und grossartigen Kampf   


Ingo @ Specialisiert
Michael * wasnu
Stefan @ crasher1973
Stefan * Std(;-)
Stefan * Stefan_SIT
Ralf * Konfuzius

und natürlich besonders auch an 

Iris * Solanum (2. Platz Frauen)
Michael * Delgado (1.Platz Herren Sen 2) 

Wir machen Dich auch zum *Europameister*, Michael  das ist ganz sicher ... denn die Grundlage für Deine letzten Erfolge hast Du im schliesslich Königsforst _erfahren_  

Nur am Mittwoch wird das wieder nix mit dem _Montana_ .... der trainiert wieder ganz eifrig Fussball  in den nächsten Wochen ... ich habe da eine Zusage zur Teilnahme an einem gewissen Cup gegeben  

Grüße an Alle und viel Spass beim biken

_Guido _

P.S. Ich habe am Samstag  nach langer Zeit auch mal wieder ein paar Sätze mit Martin  ausgetauscht ... und mit bikekiller und Bernhard *I*  und und und ....


----------



## Montana (27. Mai 2008)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Ist Jörg noch im Urlaub? Ansonsten könnte ich morgen eine Lüderichtour anbieten.



Mach mal  

Gruß _Guido_


----------



## bernhardwalter (27. Mai 2008)

Trotzdem wir nur zu zweit waren  war es eine schöne Runde  mit Jerd ,mit wieder einmal teilweise neuen landschaftlichen Eindrücken

Es gab auch 2 schöne knackige Anstiege  diese wurden durch einen sehr schönen Downhill belohnt 

Auf meiner Uhr hatte ich dann 63 km und 411 HM und einen 18,8 Schnitt Steigung max. 20 %


----------



## bernhardwalter (27. Mai 2008)

Ja,genau Lars mach doch einfach mal    



MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Ist Jörg noch im Urlaub? Ansonsten könnte ich morgen eine Lüderichtour anbieten.


----------



## Delgado (27. Mai 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Wir machen Dich auch zum *Europameister*, Michael  das ist ganz sicher ... denn die Grundlage für Deine letzten Erfolge hast Du im schliesslich Königsforst _erfahren_
> 
> ....




Na dann legen wir doch morgen mal schön die Grundlagen dafür ....   

BTW: Gilt natürlich auch für Solanum


----------



## MTB-Kao (27. Mai 2008)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> Ja,genau Lars mach doch einfach mal



Jaja, ist ja schon gut: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6518


----------



## Delgado (27. Mai 2008)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Jaja, ist ja schon gut: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6518



Erster


----------



## Schnegge (27. Mai 2008)

Zweiter,

so bin wieder zurück aus den verschneiten Alpengipfeln...

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Montana (27. Mai 2008)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Jaja, ist ja schon gut: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6518



Lars, das nenne ich mal eine klare und eindeutige Tourenbeschreibung  
Gefällt mir  Viel Spass bei der Tour und bis bald.  

Gruß _Guido _



> Beschreibung KFL-Tour
> 
> Heute steht das L mal nicht für leicht, sondern für Lüderich. Die Tour ist sowohl konditionell als auch fahrtechnisch nicht für Anfänger geeignet. Bitte Helm, Beleuchtung und Bike nicht vergessen.
> 
> ...


----------



## bernhardwalter (27. Mai 2008)

Dritter  und hoffendlich nicht Letzter  
wer fährt denn sonst noch mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Solanum (27. Mai 2008)

auch dabei!!


----------



## Anfaenger64 (27. Mai 2008)

nicht für Anfänger geeignet... 

Diskriminierung!


----------



## MTB-Kao (27. Mai 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> nicht für Anfänger geeignet...
> 
> Diskriminierung!



Vielleicht findet sich ja noch ein zweiter Guide


----------



## Anfaenger64 (27. Mai 2008)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Vielleicht findet sich ja noch ein zweiter Guide



Nee lass mal...als alter "Poozer" wir haben zu meiner Schulzeit so ziemlich jede Klassenfahrt in den Königsforst gemacht  

Unser schönstes Hobby war an der Forsbacher Mühle Kopf über die Böschung herunter zu springen um uns dann ca. 20 Meter weiter unten im Laub wieder zu finden...
Das macht Ihr sicher heute mit dem Bike, stimmts?

Viel Spass allen Nichtanfängern!

cu
Manni



P.S. meine Rache kommt


----------



## Montana (27. Mai 2008)

Hhhh .... dann frage ich mich doch ... warum Du nicht schon längst mal `ne *Wellness* KFL Tour mitgefahren bist. Ich kenne da noch ein paar richtig nette Ecken. (siehe auch bei wewewe.frosthelm ) 

Gruß _Guido_ 




Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Nee lass mal...als alter "Poozer" wir haben zu meiner Schulzeit so ziemlich *jede Klassenfahrt in den Königsforst *gemacht
> 
> Unser schönstes Hobby war an der Forsbacher Mühle Kopf über die Böschung herunter zu springen um uns dann ca. 20 Meter weiter unten im Laub wieder zu finden...
> Viel Spass allen Nichtanfängern!
> ...


----------



## Anfaenger64 (27. Mai 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Hhhh .... dann frage ich mich doch ... warum Du nicht schon längst mal `ne *Wellness* KFL Tour mitgefahren bist. Ich kenne da noch ein paar richtig nette Ecken. (siehe auch bei wewewe.frosthelm )
> 
> Gruß _Guido_



Naja, sooo lange fahre ich ja noch nicht...so als Anfänger   und wenn dann meistens am WE zu hause damit ich irgend wann auch mal mit den Großen spielen darf


----------



## hama687 (27. Mai 2008)

Ich kenn da einen wellnes guide, bin morgen Bei meiner Mutter in Brück, da bittet es es sich doch an entlich wieder ne Tour zu machen!

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6519


----------



## Jerd (27. Mai 2008)

Schade, ich hab leider morgen meinen monatlichen Stammtisch, sonst wäre ich gerne mitgefahren, Alex... Aber lass dich doch mal Montags in Schlebusch blicken


----------



## hama687 (27. Mai 2008)

Jerd schrieb:


> Schade, ich hab leider morgen meinen monatlichen Stammtisch, sonst wäre ich gerne mitgefahren, Alex... Aber lass dich doch mal Montags in Schlebusch blicken




nächste woche? ich denke mal wenn du nicht zu spät startest

ps. geht bei dir am wochenende was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Kao (27. Mai 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> ...damit ich irgend wann auch mal mit den Großen spielen darf



Recht so, dann darfst du auch mal bei den Diskriminierern mitfahren


----------



## Anfaenger64 (27. Mai 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Wir machen Dich auch zum *Europameister*, Michael  das ist ganz sicher ...



Morgen geht nicht, muss mich schonen für meine "große Aufgabe" am Sonntag 




Gegner wegtreten


----------



## Delgado (27. Mai 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Morgen geht nicht, muss mich schonen für meine "große Aufgabe" am Sonntag
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hoffe, dass es nicht zu solchen Extrem-Maßnahmen kommen muss ...


----------



## Montana (27. Mai 2008)

hama687 schrieb:


> Ich kenn da einen wellnes guide, bin morgen Bei meiner Mutter in Brück, da bittet es es sich doch an entlich wieder ne Tour zu machen!
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6519



Ist nicht wahr    was ? 

Es  passiert sowas Unglaubliches ... und ich habe Fußball Training   

Viel Spaß Alex und Mitfahrer ... ich bin in Gedanken bei euch.

Gruß _Guido _


----------



## Montana (27. Mai 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass es nicht zu solchen Extrem-Maßnahmen kommen muss ...



Du solltest ihm mal erklären was das mit dem EU - Meister soll  

... oder weiss er das ...


----------



## Solanum (27. Mai 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Du solltest ihm mal erklären was das mit dem EU - Meister soll
> 
> ... oder weiss er das ...



http://www.tune-frm-cup.de/news/european-challenge-mountainbiking

noch wer interesse? !! kligt doch toll: "ich bin die Europameisterschaft mitgefahren ....."
... die Strecke soll aber echt häftig sein!

so, mache mich jetzt auf Nachhause 
Solanum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfaenger64 (28. Mai 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> ... oder weiss er das ...



Er fährt mit. Oder hinterher. Je nach Betrachtungsweise


----------



## Montana (28. Mai 2008)

hama687 schrieb:


> Ich kenn da einen wellnes guide, bin morgen Bei meiner Mutter in Brück, da bittet es es sich doch an entlich wieder ne Tour zu machen!
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6519




A broken dream  ... alles nur geträumt, oder was  

Wo isser hin .... der Termin ?  



			
				Anfaenger64 schrieb:
			
		

> Er fährt mit. Oder hinterher. Je nach Betrachtungsweise



... habs mir schon gedacht, dachte aber es geht um Fußball.  
Ich bin ja nicht so der _Radlspezialist_  ... wegtreten kannte ich bisher nur aus anderen Sportarten. 
Dafür baucht man auch kein 

Gruß _Guido _


----------



## Jerd (28. Mai 2008)

hama687 schrieb:


> ps. geht bei dir am wochenende was?



Nee, muss einem Bekannten beim Umzug helfen  - sonst wäre ich aber auch beim Fahrtechniktraining der Opladener


----------



## bernhardwalter (28. Mai 2008)

Bei den bisherigen heutigen Mitfahrern muß der Guide aufpassen dass ich nicht verloren gehe    
Dann bis Heute Abend


----------



## Montana (28. Mai 2008)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> Bei den bisherigen heutigen Mitfahrern muß der Guide aufpassen dass ich nicht verloren gehe
> Dann bis Heute Abend



Das soll ja wohl ein Witz sein  ... pure Untertreibung 

Das glaube ich Dir nicht, dass *Du* verloren gehst

Gruß _Guido _

Apropos Alt-Herren-Tour : 

Bernhard I ist zwar immer noch etwas lädiert,  hofft aber in Kürze wieder mit am Start zu sein und dann könnten wir bei Bedarf eine lustige Runde zusammen stellen.  Dabei wird das Radfahren irgendwie sekundär sein. 100% _Wellness_ wird garantiert  Was ist  eigentlich mit ralf ?


----------



## Montana (28. Mai 2008)

hama687 schrieb:


> Ich kenn da einen wellnes guide, bin morgen Bei meiner Mutter in Brück, da bittet es es sich doch an entlich wieder ne Tour zu machen!
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6519



Ich habe gerade einen Anruf vom KFL - Juniorchef und Filialleiter Leverkusen bekommen. Seine  langsame Tour heute Abend fällt leider aus.  

Er hat sich in Deutz das Vorderrad zerlegt und versucht jetzt schnell ein Neues zu bekommen.  

Vielleicht kann er Montag wieder starten ... aber sicher ist das nicht 

Die Langsamen müssen sich nun halt etwas zusammenreissen  und mit MTB-Kao mitfahren. Der Lüderich ist ja auch nicht soooooo hoch  

Gruß_ Guido _


----------



## Delgado (28. Mai 2008)

Ich hab nie verstanden, wie eine einzige Person (Alex  ) sooooooooo viel Material schrotten kann?


----------



## Montana (28. Mai 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Ich hab nie verstanden, wie eine einzige Person (Alex  ) sooooooooo viel Material schrotten kann?



Ganz einfach 

Alex ist ein KFLer der allerersten Stunde und schont daher traditionsgemäss weder sich noch das Material.


----------



## hama687 (28. Mai 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Ich hab nie verstanden, wie eine einzige Person (Alex  ) sooooooooo viel Material schrotten kann?



da sagst du was... es ist echt lustig, hab gestern die MTb Mäntel drauf gepackt um durch den kf zu fahren... kaum in deutz angekommen, nach der "arbeit" um mim bike nach neubrück zu fahren ist das teil platt. Nagut denk ich mir, grinse und pack den Ersatz Schlauch aus, den schnell rein gezoggen und ab zur nächsten Tanke mit viel Luft den Mantel wieder ins rechtige Bett setzten... 

Tja das wars, kurz darauf noch das Schwlbe zeug an den Mantel gebracht und luft rauf, die Reaktion des Mantels plus Schlauches war nur noch ein Rießieger 

Bummmmm 

Wie peinlich hinter mir stand gerade die voll besetzte 4  


Naja Mantel und Schlauch hin, was heist heute gab es sogar 2 Schläuche zu beklagen


----------



## Montana (28. Mai 2008)

hama687 schrieb:


> da sagst du was... es ist echt lustig,...
> Bummmmm
> 
> Wie peinlich hinter mir stand gerade die voll besetzte 4
> ...




Ich sachs ja :  KFLer der ersten Stunde  

Kann passieren und das wird auch wieder gut.

Gruß _Guido _


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (28. Mai 2008)

Super Sache Lars  *KFL* lebt  

11 Leute (16:50) sind für einen Mittwoch Abend spitze  

Ich wünsche allen Mitfahrern und der -in _megaviel_ Spass.

Bis bald.


----------



## MTB-Kao (29. Mai 2008)

Gestern machten sich 11 wackere Biker zur Erklimmung von LÃ¼derich und TÃ¼tberg auf. Im einzelnen waren dies

[email protected]
[email protected]Ã¶rg
[email protected]
[email protected] 
born 2bike [email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
gÃ¼[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]???

und meine Wenigkeit. Bei der Zusammensetzung musste sich der Guide kaum Gedanken machen, dass jemand wegen des Tempos, was ich durchweg als flott bezeichnen wÃ¼rde, verloren gehen kÃ¶nnte.  Es gab quasi keine Wartezeiten  

Die Tour fÃ¼hrte uns Ã¼ber Bikekiller- und einem sehr trockenen Matsche-Trail den TÃ¼tberg hinauf.   Die Abfahrt ging nicht geradeaus in den Wald nach Hellthal, sondern etwas weiter rechts den Trail bis zu den Rohren runter (Lehmbach).  Die Auffahrt zum LÃ¼derich erklommen wir Ã¼ber den kurzen aber fiesen Uphill des X-Weges. Oben angekommen machte mein Schaltwerk Bekanntschaft mit einem Ast. Gerade sieht anders aus   Aber erst einmal den LÃ¼derichtrail hinunter bis zur BrÃ¼cke und wieder das kurze StÃ¼ck hinauf auf den Hauptweg. Dort musste ich dann doch schnell mein Schaltauge wechseln, wÃ¤hrend dessen Helmut gleich seinen Schlauch ersetzen konnte. Gutes Timing  

Weiter ging es den Hauptweg bis wir uns rechts hinunter nach Hoffnungsthal stÃ¼rzten. Hier verlieÃ uns ein Drittel der Truppe   Bernhard meinte noch eine Klickschraube verlieren zu mÃ¼ssen, fand sie aber wieder. So fuhren wir noch einmal den TÃ¼tberg hinauf, da wollte Bernhard doch tatsÃ¤chlich falsch abbiegen  Nun ging es eigentlich nur noch bergab, an der Forsbacher MÃ¼hle vorbei und einen schÃ¶nen kurvenreichen Singletrail bis hinunter zum Parkplatz. Noch ein kurzer Ausflug Ã¼ber einen Pferdeweg mit schÃ¶nem tiefen Sand und anschlieÃend durch den westlichen KÃ¶nigsforst. Kurze Zeit spÃ¤ter trennte sich der Guide von der Gruppe, konafire fuhr Richtung Kalk und der Rest folgte JÃ¶rg bis zum Parkplatz, glaube ich zumindest  

Vielen Dank fÃ¼râs Mitfahren. Ihr habt es mir als Guide echt leicht gemacht  
Falls noch jemand Daten Ã¼ber die Tour hat, her damit.

So long
Lars


----------



## Delgado (29. Mai 2008)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Vielen Dank fÃ¼râs Mitfahren. Ihr habt es mir als Guide echt leicht gemacht
> Falls noch jemand Daten Ã¼ber die Tour hat, her damit.
> 
> So long
> Lars



Vielen Dank fÃ¼r's guiden. War eine sehr schÃ¶ne Tour. Mich hat sie eine Speiche gekostet ..... und ich han noch Ã¼ber Alex gefeixt .....

helman heiÃt Ã¼brigens auch Helmut.

Meine Daten: 107,3 km in 4:54 h, dank Stefan und Helmut, die mich noch ein bischen mit nach Hause genommen haben ......

GruÃ & bis nÃ¤chste Woche  
Dann ist Generalprobe mit Feinschliff fÃ¼r die 24h vom Herthasee   

Micha


----------



## Kettenfresser (29. Mai 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Super Sache Lars  *KFL* lebt
> 
> 11 Leute (16:50) sind für einen Mittwoch Abend spitze
> 
> ...



Guido wie sieht es denn nächsten Mittwoch bei dir aus , hätte mal wieder Lust in Wellnesstempo durch den KFL zu fahren , schreibst du was aus


----------



## bernhardwalter (29. Mai 2008)

Gutes guiding Lars   ,es waren sehr schöne trails mit dabei.
Naja, das falsche Abbiegen war ein Test meinerseits an den Guide ob er auch alle wieder mit nachhause nehmen wollte    ( kleiner Scherz am Rande ).

Bei mir waren es 46.35 km  2h 31 min.  Schnitt 17,9  und  585 HM  max. Steigung 20 % 
und keine Panne   wie schön




MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Vielen Dank fürs Mitfahren. Ihr habt es mir als Guide echt leicht gemacht
> Falls noch jemand Daten über die Tour hat, her damit.
> 
> So long
> Lars


----------



## bikekiller (30. Mai 2008)

Hallo Ihr Lieben KFL´er !!!
hört sich ja gut an, was ihr Mittwochs erlebt. War einer von euch noch ausser Guido beim X Haardt ??? Das war was als Michael so an Marcel Wüst vorbei durch die Wälder und Strassen sauste... 

Ist einer von euch beim Spessart Marathon mit dabei ??? Dann freu ich mich auf einen Besuch bei uns im Zelt !

Bis bald !


----------



## Delgado (30. Mai 2008)

bikekiller schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr Lieben KFL´er !!!
> hört sich ja gut an, was ihr Mittwochs erlebt. War einer von euch noch ausser Guido beim X Haardt ???




Als Starter noch: Ralf, Helmut, Stefan, Nina, Daniela (die letzten drei SIT)

Als Zuschauer habe ich noch Schildbürger, juchhu, gülle, .... gesehen. Und viele vielleicht nicht erkannt


----------



## Montana (2. Juni 2008)

_*Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch an dieser Stelle unseren beiden Europameistern 

Iris  und  Michael *_










Es war ja irgendwie auch zu erwarten ... wer die harte KFL-Schule durchsteht der gwinnt dann folgerichtig auch Titel auf Titel ...  Ich wünsche euch weiterhin viel Erfolg beim_ MTB - Racen _und abundzu viel Spaß beim _MTB - Relaxen_. Bis hoffentlich bald  Gratulation auch an den *Ingo @ Specialisiert *für die erfolgreiche Teilnahme bei dieser EM und die hervoragende Platzierung  ... und natürlich hat die _bikekiller _ schon klasse Trikots und man sieht sie nun öfter auf diversen Sieger Fotos  

Grüße an Alle 
_
Guido _



			
				Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Danke an Michael Bonnekessel für die tolle Arbeit und die Erfindung der Tune FRM-/Berg German A-Cups, an Gertrud von biketags für das Einkleiden, Solanum für die Motivation un alles Andere, Danke an's KFL-Team insbesondere Guido und Jörg für das Verpassen des letzten Schliffs auf den Schnellness-Runden, .... und allen Zuschauern für's Anfeuern auf den Rennstrecken






​


----------



## Specialisiert (2. Juni 2008)

Hallo.

Danke  

war aber auch ne harte Strecke.

Wenn ihr Mittwoch was macht würde ich auch gern kommen.

Gruss Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Solanum (3. Juni 2008)

Danke, danke 

....leider kann ich diesen Mittwoch nicht zu euch kommen ! wir ham nen Gast hier auf der Arbeit und der muss bespaßt werden aber dann nächste Woche wieder!!!

Liebe Grüße und bis Bald,

S lanum


----------



## Delgado (3. Juni 2008)

Danke Guido!  

Ich brauche morgen unbedingt eine Wellness-Runde im KF   

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Schnegge (3. Juni 2008)

*So der Termin ist online!​*
also flott anmelden


----------



## Jerd (3. Juni 2008)

Guido, macht du morgen Wellness?


----------



## Montana (3. Juni 2008)

Jerd schrieb:


> Guido, macht du morgen Wellness?



Nöööö .... Gerd ... ich sagte doch gestern, dass ich mittwochs mit meiner Mannschaft für den Fußball Cup trainieren muss / möchte  

Meine nächste KFL Wellness mittwochs Tour gibt es erst am* 18.Juni 2008*. Es sei denn da ist ein wichtiges EM Spiel  

War übrigens 'ne richtig nette Tour gestern  

Gruß _Guido _


----------



## Jerd (3. Juni 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Nöööö .... Gerd ... ich sagte doch gestern, dass ich mittwochs mit meiner Mannschaft für den Fußball Cup trainieren muss / möchte
> 
> Meine nächste KFL Wellness mittwochs Tour gibt es erst am* 18.Juni 2008*. Es sei denn da ist ein wichtiges EM Spiel
> 
> ...



War mir nicht mahr ganz sicher, ob ich das gestern richtig verstanden hatte 

Aber alles kein Problem, dann mach ich eine. Und zwar nach dem Prinzip "Wir bleiben an den Schnellnessern dranne - solange geht"  D.h. die Wellnessrunde wird sich von Schnegges Truppe abkoppeln wenn es zu steil/wild/schnell/weit wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralf (3. Juni 2008)

Hallo KFLers,

nach wirklich sehr langer Abstinenz melde ich mich mal kurzzeitig wieder zurück.  

Für die morgige Tour habe ich mich mal eingetragen.
Nicht daß ich bei den Harten mitfahren will - Nein, ich werde mich mal dazugesellen und wenn sich noch ein paar Hardcorewellnässer finden, könnte ich ein richtig klassisches KFL-Wellnessguiding bieten. 
Damit Interessentens Bescheid wissen: Meine Kondition geht derzeit näherungsweise gegen NULL ...   Das Tempo wird also entsprechend sein ...  

Sorry Jerd, aber selbst Dein Vorschlag ist mir zu ambitioniert ...  

Bis morgen,

Gruß Ralf 

PS: Extra für Frau G. aus K. werde ich auch im KFL-Team-Killertrikot erscheinen ...


----------



## Delgado (4. Juni 2008)

ralf schrieb:


> PS: Extra für Frau G. aus K. werde ich auch im KFL-Team-Killertrikot erscheinen ...



G. aus K. weilt derzeit im s nnigen Süden und kriegt nix mit   

Ich werde heute, ausnahmsweise, mal kein biketags Trikot anziehen  

Bis später.

Micha


----------



## Razzor (4. Juni 2008)

Hallo 

Habe mich als Mitfahrer angemeldet. Werde mit dem Bike von Porz-Eil anreisen. Bin noch Neuling, ist für mich die erste Tour. Hoffe mal das ich mithalten kann. 
Bis später


----------



## Schnegge (4. Juni 2008)

Hallo Razzor,

kein Problem. Sowie es aussieht werden wir alle gemeinsam starten und uns dann in zwei oder drei Gruppen mit unterschiedlichem Niveau (natürlich nur auf Strecke u. Tempo bezogen  ) aufteilen, sodass du Zeit zum schnuppern hast....

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Razzor (4. Juni 2008)

Das ist super 
Bin mal gespannt wie lange ich durchhalte


----------



## Kettenfresser (4. Juni 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Nöööö .... Gerd ... ich sagte doch gestern, dass ich mittwochs mit meiner Mannschaft für den Fußball Cup trainieren muss / möchte
> 
> Meine nächste KFL Wellness mittwochs Tour gibt es erst am* 18.Juni 2008*. Es sei denn da ist ein wichtiges EM Spiel
> 
> ...



Mi 18.Juni Salzburg 20:45 Uhr Griechenland - Spanien 

Mi 18.Juni Innsbruck 20:45 Uhr Russland - Schweden 

also nicht so wichtig , wie eine KFL-Wellnessrunde mit Montana


----------



## Razzor (4. Juni 2008)

So...
Bin wieder zurück. Hat prima geklappt und super Spaß gemacht. Die Trails waren genial!  
Hab 50km, 450hm und Durchschnitt von 15,50kmh (mit Anfahrt).

Würde öffter mal mitkommen


----------



## ralf (4. Juni 2008)

Razzor schrieb:


> So...
> Bin wieder zurück. Hat prima geklappt und super Spaß gemacht. Die Trails waren genial!
> Hab 50km, 450hm und Durchschnitt von 15,50kmh (mit Anfahrt).
> 
> Würde öffter mal mitkommen



... super Thomac (schreibt man das so?), so muß das sein.  

Jerd meinte zwar, daß wir uns im oberen Bereich des Wellnessprogramms bewegt haben (ich weiß nicht, ob ich das wirklich bestätigen kann), aber Du hast ja locker mitgehalten.  

Bis zum nächsten Treffen: *You are welcome.*  

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Razzor (4. Juni 2008)

Tomek 

War mal eine Abwechslung zur Wahner Heide. Vor allem hügeliger.... 

Jetzt brennt aber erstmal der hintern...   brauche unbedingt neuen Sattel. Ahja, und Schuhe


----------



## Jerd (5. Juni 2008)

Kurzer Tourenbericht. Es fuhren 

[email protected]
[email protected] und
[email protected]

Ralf hatte ja angekündigt er sei konditionsschwach, und daher ging es erst mal zum Einrollen über den Bikekillertrail in die Randbereiche der Wahner Heide. Namentlich über die Trails die direkt an der Schmitze Bud anfangen, dann entlang des Sees (der mit dem Tor  ) und weiter entlang der Schienen, quasi bis zur Baumschule. 

Dort ging es rüber in den Königsforst und Ralf übernahm die Führung hin zur Forsbacher Mühle. Dort ging es über einige schöne, wurzelige Wege, die ich alle nicht kannte, hoch und runter und quer und kreuz. Sehr interessant, das Ganze 

Da wir so schön im Fluss waren und bei Ralf keinerlei Konditionsschwächen zu erkennen waren , ging es dann zum Tütberg und den Trail zu den Rohren runter. Dann auf die Straße, rechts, rechts wieder den Tütberg hoch und hinab auf die Wurzelpiste, die es dann hochging.

Ralf war jetzt völlig warm und deshalb ging es noch mal den Tütberg hoch und diesmal links runter. Dann kreuzten wir einmal den Königsforst, um schließlich am Kneippbecken rauszukommen und zum Schluss noch den Juchu-Trail abzuklappern.

Der war mittlerweile allerdings in eine Seenplatte verwandelt worden, allem Anschein nach hatte es in Rath und Brück zwischenzeitlich ordentlich geschüttet. Wir kamen aber absolut trocken durch. 

In Rath (und nach 38 km) setzen Ralf und ich Razzor an der Schmitze Bud ab und trödelten dann durch die Rather Villen-Siedlung Richtung Brück, guckten noch mal beim Treffpunkt vorbei (da war aber keiner...) und zockelten dann gemütlich nach Hause, wo ich um ca. 22 Uhr ankam.

Vom Treffpunkt bis zum Treffpunkt hatte Ralf dann 43 km, einen Schnitt von 14,6 km/h und 350 Höhenmeter auf dem Tacho (meiner gab scho nwieder den Geist auf  ).

Mir hat die Tour super Spaß gemacht - ich hatte nacher genau die richtige Dosis wohliger Erschöpung  

Respekt für Razzor, der ohne Klickis fuhr und das Gesabbel    von Ralf und mir mannhaft ertragen hat  Und Dank an Ralf für das Guiding und die Unterhaltung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Kao (5. Juni 2008)

Razzor schrieb:


> Tomek
> 
> War mal eine Abwechslung zur Wahner Heide. Vor allem hügeliger....
> 
> Jetzt brennt aber erstmal der hintern...   brauche unbedingt neuen Sattel. Ahja, und Schuhe



hey tomek, schön dass es dir gefallen hat. wegen der schuhe habe ich ja gleich gesagt


----------



## Konfuzius (5. Juni 2008)

Jerd schrieb:


> ... und Ralf übernahm die Führung ...





Jerd schrieb:


> bei Ralf keinerlei Konditionsschwächen zu erkennen waren , ging es dann zum Tütberg ...





Jerd schrieb:


> ... rechts wieder den Tütberg hoch ...





Jerd schrieb:


> Ralf war jetzt völlig warm und deshalb ging es noch mal den Tütberg hoch



Hey Ralf, das sieht ja fast so aus, als ob Du an Deiner "1000 hm im Königsforst"-Tour arbeitest!   
Wann ist der Termin? 

Grüße
Ralf


----------



## Delgado (5. Juni 2008)

...... immer wieder faszinierend wo Schnegge sich überall auskennt  

Danke fürs guiding  

Wann wart ihr denn wieder in Brück? In Bechen waren es ja schon fast 21:00 Uhr  

Gruß

Micha


----------



## MTB-Kao (5. Juni 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Wann wart ihr denn wieder in Brück? In Bechen waren es ja schon fast 21:00 Uhr
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Micha



wir waren so um zwanzignachzehn am parkplatz, um elf war ich dann zuhause. hatte so 70km auf'm tacho. meine bisher längste tour des jahres. es geht also langsam voran.


----------



## Delgado (5. Juni 2008)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> ... meine bisher längste tour des jahres. es geht also langsam voran.



Am Herthasee wird dieser Rekord wohl schon wieder Geschichte sein


----------



## bernhardwalter (5. Juni 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> ...... immer wieder faszinierend wo Schnegge sich überall auskennt
> 
> Danke fürs guiding
> 
> ...



Ich war um 22.35 Uhr in Rath in der Werkstatt und um 23.15 Uhr zu Hause in Esch.

57.4 km   793 HM   max. Steigung 26 %    15,8 Schnitt    3h32min.Fahrzeit

Für einen Mittwochabend nicht ohne aber klasse Tourführung Jörg @ Schnegge und ein Glück mit dem Wetter ( einfach Sahne ) hatten wir.


----------



## ralf (5. Juni 2008)

Jerd schrieb:


> Kurzer Tourenbericht.
> .
> .
> .




... klasse Bericht Jerd!  
Aber auch ein Beleg dafür, daß andere oft anders wahrnehmen als man selbst ...   ... ... oder so ähnlich ...  





Konfuzius schrieb:


> Hey Ralf, das sieht ja fast so aus, als ob Du an Deiner "1000 hm im Königsforst"-Tour arbeitest!
> Wann ist der Termin?
> 
> Grüße
> Ralf




... jo, ich bin dicht dran.  

Die Tour wird folgenden Titel haben:

"Königsforst: 1000 Hm *in zwei Stunden*." ... ...  



Gruß Ralf


----------



## Razzor (5. Juni 2008)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> 57.4 km   793 HM   max. Steigung 26 %    15,8 Schnitt    3h32min.Fahrzeit




Dann bin ich froh das ich bei den "langsameren" mitgefahren bin...


----------



## Schnegge (10. Juni 2008)

*
Morgen ist wieder Mittwoch  


*​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (10. Juni 2008)

Schnegge schrieb:


> *
> Morgen ist wieder Mittwoch
> 
> 
> *​



   


Sach mal, fährst Du zufällig zur Wahnbachtalsperre zum guggen?


Gruß & bis morgen

Micha


----------



## Schnegge (10. Juni 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Sach mal, fährst Du zufällig zur Wahnbachtalsperre zum guggen?



Is' zu weit für 'ne Mittwochsrunde  

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## joscho (10. Juni 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Sach mal, fährst Du zufällig zur Wahnbachtalsperre zum guggen?



Solltest Dich beeilen. Bei den Wetteraussichten ist damit zu rechnen, dass die wieder voll läuft  

Am Sonntag sah es so aus:


----------



## Delgado (10. Juni 2008)

Stauen die denn schon wieder?


----------



## joscho (10. Juni 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Stauen die denn schon wieder?



Nö, aber wenn mehr rein läuft als abfließt...

"Bis zum 1. Juli soll der Wasserspiegel auf die erwünschten 100 Meter über dem Meeresspiegel gefallen sein. Dann wird auf der Baustelle an der Staumauer die Dichtungsschicht um sechs Zentimeter abgefräst und bis Ende September durch eine neue Dichtungslage ersetzt."

Siehe: http://www.wahnbach.de/index.php?id=161&mid=13

Und Werner hat leider recht, es müsste da mal aufgeräumt werden 
(http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4813732&postcount=1121)


----------



## Jerd (10. Juni 2008)

Schnegge schrieb:


> *
> Morgen ist wieder Mittwoch
> 
> 
> *​



Ich mach den Wellness-Guide


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jerd (12. Juni 2008)

Hier der Bericht von der Wellnessrunde. Es fuhren 

[email protected] und 
[email protected]

Die Tour ging in die Hardt, und zwar ziemlich straight ohne Trails und Umwege. Nur an der Saaler Mühle wurden die Buckel mitgenommen, wenngleich Bernhard und ich die in verschiedene Richtung befuhren und uns letztendlich an verschiedenen Bachufern wiederfanden . Irgendwie sind die Buckel nachts aber interessanter...  

Jedenfalls ging es dann schnurstracks zur Grube Cox und dort links vorbei bis quasi zum Wanderparkplatz beim Schlosshotel Lerbach und dann den leichtesten Weg hoch zum Naturfreundehaus. Dort ging es wieder runter zum Grillplatz (mit dem orangenen Bach...). Allerdings sind Teile des Downhills frisch und grob geschottert 

Auf der Gegenseite wieder hoch (das zieht sich) bis zur L329 und die ein Stück bergab bis zur Linkskurve in Breite. Dort fuhren wir rechts in die Siedlungsstraße - und standen dann vor lauter Sackgassen, weil wir den abzweigenden Wanderweg übersehen hatten.  Er war aber auch gut hinter einer Hausecke versteckt...  

Jedenfalls führte uns dieser Weg Richtung Strundetal, und wir nahmen dann den Trail der direkt an der alten Dombach endet. Ich hatte mir ja vorgenommen, den durchzufahren, musste aber diesmal sogar zwei Mal von Rad, statt wie letztes Mal nur ein Mal. Ärgerlich...  

Jedenfalls ging es dann die Dombach-Sander-Str. hinauf nach Sand und gleich wieder runter Richtung Lerbach. Noch in der Rechtskurve dann in den Seitenweg und hoch nach Kaltenbroich. Dort fuhren wir irrtümlich zunächst erst mal die steilste Rampe der Gegend hoch (21%). Hatten ja sonst nix zu tun  

Der richtige Weg führte uns dann in den Wald vor dem letzen Haus links auf den Trail (Bei X-Hardt firmierte das wohl as "Col d'Hardt", zumindest der Trail auf Video 1 ist gemeint). Wir kamen dann auf dem bereits erwähnten Hauptweg Richtung Naturfreundehaus raus, fuhren ein Stück hoch und gleich den ersten Trail rechts wieder rein. Vor der ominösen "Schlüsselstelle" fuhren wir links bergauf bis wir schließlich ganz oben ankamen. 

Noch ein Stück bergauf und dann den Trail über dem Schwimmbad wieder runter. Ist leider ziemlich zugekrautet, die Brombeeren setzten uns ganz schön zu. Und hoffentlich hält das Anti-Zecken-Spray, was es verspricht  

Am Denkmal rausgekommen ging es weiter bergab bis zur Grube Cox und dann mit einem kleinen Abstecher in die Schluchter Heide nach Hause.

Bernhards Tacho (meiner... naja ) zeigte schlussendlich 34 km, 400 Höhenmeter und 2,5 Stunden Fahrtzeit, also einen Schnitt von vierzehn-komma-irgendwas. Maximale Steigung 21%, Durchschnitt 7%.


----------



## MTB-Kao (12. Juni 2008)

Mal wieder eine sehr schöne Tour mit unserem Schnegge. Es ging raufrunterraufrunterraufrunterraufrunter... Ich hatte am Ende 70km auf der Uhr bei 3:42h Fahrzeit. Schnitt dürft ihr selber ausrechnen  Die 1200hm die mein HAC angezeigt hat glaube ich aber nicht  

Näächsten Mittwoch kann ich leider nicht. Werde dafür ggf. am Di oder Do starten.


----------



## Delgado (12. Juni 2008)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Mal wieder eine sehr schöne Tour mit unserem Schnegge. Es ging raufrunterraufrunterraufrunterraufrunter...



dito  

Wobei Du glaube ich einige Raufundrunters unterschlagen hast  

Nachdem Solanum unseren Guide standesgemäß beschmückt hatte (Foddooooos!!!!!), wir unsere Ersatz-Ausfallenden verstaut hatten (Danke Jörg), die biketags-Trikots platziert waren (Danke bikekiller), Iris meine Nüsse gekaut hatte, .... gings endlich los  

Den Rest hat Lars ja schon beschrieben  

Gruß

Micha




@Jörg, wieviel Geld kriegst Du jetzt von mir? 10  + Versandanteil?


----------



## MTB-Kao (12. Juni 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> @Jörg, wieviel Geld kriegst Du jetzt von mir? 10  + Versandanteil?



zwölffuffzig


----------



## Schnegge (13. Juni 2008)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Es ging raufrunterraufrunterraufrunterraufrunter...





Delgado schrieb:


> dito
> Wobei Du glaube ich einige Raufundrunters unterschlagen hast



Um die Sache mal etwas zu präzisieren  :






Das Fahnehochhalten wurde laut meinem Tacho übrigens mit einem Schnitte von 17,3 absolviert 

Dank an die netten Mitfahrer  

Jörg


----------



## Jerd (13. Juni 2008)

Hi Jörg,

deine Tourankündigung "zwischen Lohmar und Rösrath hoch und runter" klang ja ganz interessant. Hast du eine Trackaufzeichnung von der Tour, falls man mal Teile davon nachfahren will?


----------



## Montana (16. Juni 2008)




----------



## helman (17. Juni 2008)

Hi,

"MORGEN IST WIEDER MITTWOCH" - GEHT DA WAS IN BRÜCK?? 

Falls Interesse kann ich auch eine Tour reinstellen.... 
(Typ: Schnellness - Richtung Aggertal)

Grüße
helman


----------



## Schnegge (17. Juni 2008)

*
Termin steht 


*


----------



## Anfaenger64 (17. Juni 2008)

Schnegge schrieb:


> *
> Termin steht
> 
> 
> *



Macht ihr wieder ohne Anfänger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Kao (17. Juni 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Macht ihr wieder ohne Anfänger



such dir doch einen anderen nick, dann kannst du auch mitfahren    

bin, wie angekündigt morgen nicht dabei. vielleicht gibt's dafür am do eine runde durch die wahner heide.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (17. Juni 2008)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> such dir doch einen anderen nick, dann kannst du auch mitfahren



Das wäre doch zu einfach


----------



## bernhardwalter (17. Juni 2008)

Ich werde Morgen wohl eine Rennrad-Runde einlegen ( Warmfahren für das 20h Rennen in Fell bei Trier )


----------



## Cheetah (17. Juni 2008)




----------



## Enrgy (17. Juni 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> ... Iris meine Nüsse gekaut hatte, .... gings endlich los



Hört sich an wie FSK18...


----------



## Delgado (18. Juni 2008)

Heute komm ich ohne Nüsse; Dafür gibt's Aldi Riegel  

BTW: Bestes KFL-Wetterchen zur Zeit


----------



## Anfaenger64 (18. Juni 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Heute komm ich ohne Nüsse



AUA!


----------



## Solanum (18. Juni 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> AUA!



Du bist ja immer noch nicht angemeldet!.... haurein!

Solanum


----------



## Anfaenger64 (18. Juni 2008)

Solanum schrieb:


> Du bist ja immer noch nicht angemeldet!.... haurein!
> 
> Solanum




Nee, bin zu langsam Heute mache ich (neben meiner Heimfahrt von der Arbeit) eine kleine Runde um die WBTS 


P.S. warst Du gestern mit dem RR um den Flughafen unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Solanum (18. Juni 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Nee, bin zu langsam Heute mache ich (neben meiner Heimfahrt von der Arbeit) eine kleine Runde um die WBTS
> 
> 
> P.S. warst Du gestern mit dem RR um den Flughafen unterwegs?



neee bist Du nicht!! keine Sorge! viel schneller als Samstag mit Dir sollte es nicht werden! das passt schon!

PS: nein.... hab kein RR


----------



## Anfaenger64 (18. Juni 2008)

Solanum schrieb:


> neee bist Du nicht!! keine Sorge! viel schneller als Samstag mit Dir sollte es nicht werden! das passt schon!


Vielleicht in 14 Tagen... 

Apropos Samstag: habe für 5.7. die Tour nochmal eingestellt 


Solanum schrieb:


> PS: nein.... hab kein RR



kein RR... darüber hatten wir gesprochen. Sorry, hatte ich verdrängt, als ich gestern so einen hübschen langen Zopf vorbeifliegen sah...leider einige hundert Meter entfernt


----------



## Delgado (19. Juni 2008)

Kurzum:

Geile Tour gestern  

Danke an Schnegge für's guiding und allen Anderen.


----------



## helman (19. Juni 2008)

Jowoll ja, spitze gemacht - und tolle Gruppe.
helman


----------



## MTB-Kao (19. Juni 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Kurzum:
> 
> Geile Tour gestern



Also wie immer  Heute schreibe ich dann doch keine Tour ist, habe ganz übersehen dass heute Viertelfinale mit deutscher Beteiligung ist


----------



## Delgado (19. Juni 2008)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Also wie immer  Heute schreibe ich dann doch keine Tour ist, habe ganz übersehen dass heute Viertelfinale mit deutscher Beteiligung ist



Ergebnis kann ich Dir sagen  

Dann biken wir lieber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## helman (19. Juni 2008)

Jepp, besser das Bike starten, könnte evtl. vor einem Frust-Besäufnis bewaren....

helman


----------



## Delgado (19. Juni 2008)

helman schrieb:


> Frust-Besäufnis ....
> 
> helman



Mein Plan ging in die andere Richtung  

Deutschland mogelt sich durch Spielzeit + Verlängerung und gewinnt Glücklich beim EMS .... soooooo ca. 4:3  

Mal sehn.


----------



## Solanum (19. Juni 2008)

schankedön für die coole Tour

bis zum Nächstenmal

Solanum


----------



## Delgado (20. Juni 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Mein Plan ging in die andere Richtung
> 
> Deutschland mogelt sich durch Spielzeit + Verlängerung und gewinnt Glücklich beim EMS .... soooooo ca. 4:3
> 
> Mal sehn.



Nun, ...... da lag ich zwar völlig falsch , aber das ist ja nicht unbedingt schlecht


----------



## Montana (20. Juni 2008)

Früher hab ich ja mehr geschrieben ... jetzt reicht das ....


----------



## Schnegge (24. Juni 2008)

KFL Diese Woche mal Dienstags!

Wieso nur 

Also flott anmelden....


----------



## Delgado (24. Juni 2008)

Schnegge schrieb:


> KFL Diese Woche mal Dienstags!
> 
> Wieso nur
> 
> Also flott anmelden....



Bin mit heute mit dem Rennrad ....


----------



## Schnegge (24. Juni 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Bin mit heute mit dem Rennrad ....



kein Grund zu stottern


----------



## Delgado (25. Juni 2008)

Ein Mittwoch ohne KFL ist kein richtiger Mittwoch!

Da kann auch der Sieg der deutschen Manschaft heute Abend nicht drüber hinweg trösten.


----------



## MTB-Kao (25. Juni 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Da kann auch der Sieg der deutschen Manschaft heute Abend nicht drüber hinweg trösten.



Doch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralf (25. Juni 2008)

... na, dann setze ich mich gleich mal auf's Rennrad.
Die Straßen werden herrlich frei sein ...


----------



## Delgado (25. Juni 2008)

ralf schrieb:


> ... na, dann setze ich mich gleich mal auf's Rennrad.
> Die Straßen werden herrlich frei sein ...



Erst ja, später nicht mehr


----------



## Montana (26. Juni 2008)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Doch



Stimmt auffallend


----------



## Schnegge (27. Juni 2008)

Kann mir einer sagen, wo ich das Wurmloch  nach Innsbruck finde:






Würde dann des öfteren mal eben in die Alpen fahren


----------



## Solanum (27. Juni 2008)

och schneggsche...

kannst ja mal hier nach dem Wurmloch suchen....
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2385

Slanum


----------



## Montana (27. Juni 2008)

So ... liebe KFLer -innen 

Ich melde mich dann mal zu einem 2 wöchentlichen Urlaub an der Nordsee ab.

In ca. 3 Wochen werde ich mal wieder eine MTB Tour mitfahren oder sogar selbst eine ausschreiben  Klar ist jedoch, dass es dann nur bergab gehen kann bzw. gefahren werden kann.

Macht es gut bis dahin und haltet Ordnung im schönen Königsforst.

Grüße an Alle

_Guido  _

P.S. Kann jemand am Sonntag Abend bitte hier 3 Fahnen  postieren.  .... und  vorher ...  Daumen drücken


----------



## ralf (27. Juni 2008)

... na dann schönen Erholungsurlaub! 

Die Deiche werden Dein Pegasus sicher nicht schrecken ... 
Immer schön rauf, runter, rauf, runter, rauf, runter, rauf, runter ..., das erhält die Kondition. 

Jo, Sonntag ist FB. Bin von der Family zum Zuschauen verdonnert ...  ... Das werde ich dann wohl machen, sonst gibt's Ärger ... 
Drei D-Fahnen? Wo nimmt man die jetzt noch her ... ? 

In einigen Tagen geht's dann in die deutschen Alpen. Dort werde ich dann möglichst viele HM machen. Habe wirklichen Nachholbedarf, da die letzten 10 Wochen kaum auf dem Bike gesessen ... 

Bis dann in drei Wochen oder so,

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Montana (27. Juni 2008)

Danke schön, Ralf 

Ich freue mich schon jetzt auf eine sommerliche _backtotheroots_ oder _wieinaltenZeiten_ *nur-KF-Tour* 

... und das mit *allen *dafür nötigen Wegen und vielleicht `nem Besuch der Forsbacher Mühle.

Bis bald

Viele Grüße
_
Guido _




ralf schrieb:


> ... na dann schönen Erholungsurlaub!
> 
> Die Deiche werden Dein Pegasus sicher nicht schrecken ...
> Immer schön rauf, runter, rauf, runter, rauf, runter, rauf, runter ..., das erhält die Kondition.
> ...


----------



## ralf (28. Juni 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> ...`*nem Besuch der Forsbacher Mühle*.
> 
> Bis bald
> 
> ...



... ja! ... genau das isses!!! Wußte doch, daß da noch was war ... 

Gruß Ralf 

PS: Die Spanier sind stark - oder ... ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hama687 (29. Juni 2008)

Besser wie England 
















die Spanier haben einfach den sehr viel schöneren Fußball gespielt


----------



## Konfuzius (1. Juli 2008)

Hallo KFLer!

Falls jemanden interessiert, wie der Königsforst _ohne_ Fahrrad aussieht: 

Am kommenden Samstag findet eine "Waldbegehung" (ohne Rad! ) mit Förster Cohnen statt, bei der Wissenswertes über Natur, Entstehung, Instandhaltung usw. rund um den Königsforst vermittelt wird.
Dauer der Wanderung etwa 2 Stunden. Im Anschluß gibt es einen kleinen Imbiss und Umtrunk 

Treffpunkt ist am Samstag, 05.07. um 10 Uhr am Forsthaus am Waldeingang nahe der Schmitze Bud.
Es wird um Anmeldung gebeten.
Ein Bekannter von mir hat das mitorganisiert, daher bei Interesse bitte PN an mich.

Grüße
Ralf


----------



## Schnegge (2. Juli 2008)

*
Heute gehts aber erst einmal wie gewohnt
per bike in den Königsforst!
*​


----------



## helman (2. Juli 2008)

Schnegge schrieb:


> *
> Heute gehts aber erst einmal wie gewohnt
> per bike in den Königsforst!
> *​



.... gut so bei dem Wetter kann ich mich sowieso nicht auf den Beinen halten ....


----------



## Eifelwolf (2. Juli 2008)

Hallo Nachbarn/Königsförster,

behaltet heute einmal das Wetter mißtrauisch im Auge - nicht, das wir Klagen hören . Oder frühzeitig einen (überdachten) Biergarten anfahren :

*WARNLAGEBERICHT für*
_*NORDRHEIN-WESTFALEN*_
_*ausgegeben vom Deutschen Wetterdienst*_
_*am Mittwoch, 02.07.08, 09:45 Uhr*_

_*Ab den Mittagsstunden vor allem im Bergland erste teils schwere *_
_*Gewitter möglich.*_

_*Entwicklung der WETTER- und WARNLAGE*_
_*bis Donnerstag, 03.07.08, 10:00 Uhr*_

_*Das Zentrum des zunächst noch wetterbestimmenden Hochs befindet *_
_*sich über der Ostsee. Nordrhein-Westfalen gelangt damit auf die *_
_*Vorderseite eines umfangreichen Tiefdruckgebietes vor den *_
_*Britischen Inseln. Im Vorfeld einer Kaltfront wird schwülwarme *_
_*gewitterträchtige Luft herangeführt.*_
_*Ab den Mittagsstunden steigt vor allem im Rheinland, im Umfeld *_
_*der Eifel und im westfälischen Bergland die Gefahr einzelner, *_
_*teils kräftiger Gewitter. Mit den Gewittern ist Starkregen bis *_
_*25 Liter pro Quadratmeter in kurzer Zeit verbunden. Ferner ist *_
_*mit Hagel und Sturmböen zu rechnen. Kleinräumig kann auch die *_
_*Unwetterschwelle überschritten werden.*_
_*Am Abend und in der Nacht zum Donnerstag nähert sich von Westen *_
_*die Kaltfront. Dann ist vor allem im Rheinland mit teils *_
_*schweren Gewittern zu rechnen. Örtliche Unwetter sind *_
_*wahrscheinlich. Es ist mit Starkregen bis 40 Liter pro *_
_*Quadratmeter in 1 bis 2 Stunden, Sturmböen um 80 km/h (Stärke 9)*_
_*aus West und Hagel bis zu 3 cm zu rechnen. Im Laufe der Nacht *_
_*dehnen sich die Gewitter unter leichter Abschwächung auch in *_
_*große Teile Westfalens aus.*_
_*Morgen ist vor allem in Ostwestfalen erneut mit schweren *_
_*Gewittern zu rechnen, in den anderen Gebieten ist ergiebiger *_
_*gewittriger Starkregen möglich.*_



_*Nächste Aktualisierung: spätestens Mittwoch, 02.07.08, 16:00 Uhr*_


----------



## Delgado (2. Juli 2008)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Hallo Nachbarn/Königsförster,
> 
> behaltet heute einmal das Wetter mißtrauisch im Auge - nicht, das wir Klagen hören . Oder frühzeitig einen (überdachten) Biergarten anfahren :
> 
> ...



I. d. S. viel Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (3. Juli 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Et hätt joot jejange




Tolle Tour gestern wieder von Schnegge 

Ich bin immer wieder erstaunt wo der sich überall auskennt 

Geile Trails und so .... nur die Bremsen-Attacke wegen meines entlüfteten Hinterrades bitte ich zu entschuldigen.

Am Ende sind wir knapp dem Gewittersturm entkommen .... obwohl die Alternative, mit Jörg zu feiern, sooooo verlockend war.

Alles Gute

Micha


----------



## bernhardwalter (3. Juli 2008)

Wir sind gestern mal wieder eine RR-Runde mit Pepin gefahren und konnten dem Unwetter auch noch gerade so entkommen.

Mit Jörg feiern  kann man gratulieren ? Alle wohlauf ? Wenn dem so sei dannlichen Glückwunsch an euch Alle.



Delgado schrieb:


> Am Ende sind wir knapp dem Gewittersturm entkommen .... obwohl die Alternative, mit Jörg zu feiern, sooooo verlockend war.


----------



## MTB-Kao (3. Juli 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Ich bin immer wieder erstaunt wo der sich überall auskennt
> 
> Geile Trails und so .... nur die Bremsen-Attacke wegen meines entlüfteten Hinterrades bitte ich zu entschuldigen.
> 
> ...



Jau, er ist der absolute Trailmaster  

Wir sind erst einmal auch dem Gewitter entkommen. 5 Minuten nach Einparken der Bikes in Jörg's Garage ging es los. Daher gab es auch leider keine Würtschen  Aber wir haben mit Weizen sein "Kind bepinkelt". Da es nicht aufhörte zu blitzen, donnern und regnen und ich irgendwann auch mal nach Hause musste, habe ich mich mit Konfuzius bis Rath und dann alleine bis Porz durchgeschlagen. Dort war das Gewitter so nah, dass ich vorsichtshalber in die Bahn gestiegen bin, da ich nicht als Grillhähnchen enden wollte


----------



## Eifelwolf (3. Juli 2008)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> ..in Jörg's Garage ...sein "Kind bepinkelt". ...


 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch ! Schon bei Canyon vorstellig geworden ?


----------



## MTB-Kao (3. Juli 2008)

Gerüchte besagen das Moritz bereits mit Helm auf die Welt gekommen ist


----------



## Schnegge (8. Juli 2008)

Obwohl ich die hochoffizielle Erlaubnis von Moritz und Uta zum Biken habe , werde ich es morgen abend nicht zum KFL schaffen... 

Also Freiwillige vor 

Gruß und nochmals Dank für die vielen guten Wünsche....

Jörg


----------



## helman (9. Juli 2008)

Hi, sorry aber ich bin leider heute in Paris und kann nichts ausrichten... 
helman


----------



## Konfuzius (9. Juli 2008)

Wenns nicht regnet, mach ich heute Abend ne Trailrunde ins Bergische im Schnegge-Stil 
Einen Termin stelle ich nachher ins LMB.

Grüße
Ralf


----------



## Konfuzius (9. Juli 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Wenns nicht regnet, mach ich heute Abend ne Trailrunde ins Bergische im Schnegge-Stil
> Einen Termin stelle ich nachher ins LMB.
> 
> Grüße
> Ralf



KFL-Ersatztour ist online: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6766


----------



## bernhardwalter (10. Juli 2008)

Schade hatte gerstern keinen Zugriff aufs Internet und konnze so die Info auch nicht mitgekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernhardwalter (11. Juli 2008)

So,melde mich jetzt erst einmal ab bin bis zum 20.07.2007 in der CH  ein paar Berge umpflügen oder so 

Schönen Gruß


----------



## helman (12. Juli 2008)

Jaja, sich ein paar schöne Tage in der Schweiz machen, sonneabhängen und bauschvollschlagen.... und uns hier in der Nässe lassen...

Hat jemand Lust auf einen "CTF"...

http://www.strandhaus-muellenbach.de/renneninfo.php

... und ist dabei????

Grüße
helman


----------



## helman (15. Juli 2008)

Ich melde mich ab und ziehe morgen  für eine Woche in den Schwarzwald! Kuchen essen  und den Feldberg hochstechen..... 

See you next week...

helman


----------



## Schnegge (16. Juli 2008)

Nach sovielen Abmeldungen

jetzt mal was zum Anmelden


----------



## MTB-Kao (16. Juli 2008)

Ich melde mich auch ab, da ich ein paar Tage nach München fliege. War dafür gestern unterwegs und habe eine schöne Tour Rund um den Lüderich ausgeabeitet. Also Jörg, demnächst darfst du auch mal wieder einfach nur hinterher fahren


----------



## Schnegge (16. Juli 2008)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> ... Also Jörg, demnächst darfst du auch mal wieder einfach nur hinterher fahren



Oh, neue Perspektiven


----------



## Schnegge (18. Juli 2008)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Oh, neue Perspektiven




... die gab's am Mittwoch mit Rene in dessen Heimat  Overath (die auch er jetzt kennt) zu finden:

Da wir nur zu zweit waren, haben wir uns zu einer Explorerrunde in das Gebiet zwischen Heiligenhaus und Overath aufgemacht und wurden mit einem trailfeuerwerk belohnt .

Den ein oder anderen trail werde ich garantiert bei diversen Mittwochsrunden präsentieren... lasst euch überraschen 

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## ralf (18. Juli 2008)

Hallo KFLers!

Bin wieder aus'm Urlaub zurück und habe mir (für meine Verhältnisse) ein wenig Bums für die Beine geholt ... 

Kurze Bilderstory gibt es hier ... 

Die KFL-Spätsommertouren können also kommen ... 
... Wellness, versteht sich ... 

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Schnegge (19. Juli 2008)

*
KFL-extendet Trailtour​*
Wer Lust auf folgendes Hoch- und Runtergetriale hat...





sollte sich dringend hier anmleden ​

Da der Code im LMB nicht funktioniert hier die Anfahrt zum Technologiepark Moitzfeld.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralf (19. Juli 2008)

Schnegge schrieb:


> *
> KFL-extendet Trailtour*
> 
> Wer Lust auf folgendes Hoch- und Runtergetriale hat...



... und das setzt Du dann mitten in der Nacht um 01:16 h ins Netz ... 

Du hattest wohl einen wirklichen Grund um diese Zeit aufzustehen ... 

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch noch zum Nachwuchs!* 
Genieße die Zeit, sie ist sooo schnell vorbei ... oder ihr müsst weiterplanen ... 

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Schnegge (21. Juli 2008)

So der Mittwochstermin steht im LMB.

Und die Trailrunde ist natürlich am Sonntag den 03.08. und nicht wie zuerst eingetragen am 04.08 

@ ralf: auch dir einen Dank für die Glückwünsche. Hätte gestern gerne noch für ein Schwätzchen angehalten, aber die frisch gebackene Tante hatte sich für Viertel nach drei angemeldet und es wahr schon halb vier.


----------



## ralf (22. Juli 2008)

Schnegge schrieb:


> So der Mittwochstermin steht im LMB.



... o.k., wenn mir nix dazwischen kommt, übernehme ich die Wellnesser ... 
... oder vielleicht unser Guido? Wo treibt sich der eigentlich rum? 

*Und nun bitte reichliche Anmeldungen ... *



Schnegge schrieb:


> ... die frisch gebackene Tante hatte sich für Viertel nach drei angemeldet und es wahr schon halb vier.



... das hat man Dir deutlich angesehen ...  

Gruß Ralf


----------



## hama687 (22. Juli 2008)

der guido ist meines Wissen noch auf Urlaub


----------



## ralf (23. Juli 2008)

O.k., ich ziehe meine Anmeldung wieder zurück.
Die Mitfahrer sind allesamt von der Schnellfahrerfraktion. Das ist nix für mich, - leider ... 

Ralf


----------



## Schnegge (23. Juli 2008)

Schade schade...

wo sind denn die ganzen Wellnesser??  würde gerne mal wieder zwei Gruppen am Start sehen  um so lange das Wetter mitspielt eine Zusammenkunft im Biergarten zu machen...

gruß
Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (24. Juli 2008)

hama687 schrieb:


> der guido ist meines Wissen noch auf Urlaub



Stimmt nicht mehr so ganz, lieber Alex â¦. Hier folgt der Bericht u.a. damit auch der Ralf weiÃ wo ich mich rumgetrieben habe. 

*
@ KFLer -innen und sonstige Interessierte *



Hier habe ich einen Bericht unseres Trainingslagers 2008 in Sankt Peter Ording (Northsea). 

_Vorab: Diese Dokumentation hat auch ein wenig mit Fahrrad fahren und MTB zu tun_



  ...  



ZunÃ¤chst mal wurde nach langer beschwerlicher Anreise die Behausung fÃ¼r die kommenden Tage aufgebaut. Das Zelt hat Ã¼brigens StÃ¼rme bis Beaufort 6 sehr gut ausgehalten. In der heftigsten Sturm / Regen Nacht fÃ¼hlte ich mich allerdings wie GrÃ¶nemeyer mit Bart und Rollkragenpullover auf dem Turm des U69. 



  . . . . .  

 

Am Tag darauf ging es dann natÃ¼rlich zunÃ¤chst mal zum EM Endspiel  _Public Viewing_ in der Halle von GetrÃ¤nke Peters ... dort war es brechend voll. Jung und Alt waren anwesend und zuerst extrem begeistert und spÃ¤ter dann natÃ¼rlich sehr enttÃ¤uscht. Na ja das gute _Flens_ hat uns darÃ¼ber hinweg geholfen und am nÃ¤chsten Tag brannte wieder die Nordsee Sonne auf uns herab und alles _EM mÃ¤ssige _war endgÃ¼ltig vergessen 



  . . . . .  



Zum Strand ging es per Rad Ã¼ber die schÃ¶nen breiten _Beach Northshores_. Breit war auch wichtig schon wegen dem ganzen _Flens, Friesengeist und KÃ¼stennebel_. Man konnte natÃ¼rlich auch ein wenig durch den Sand fahren. Das_ Pegasus _und Moritz _Dualslalom_ hielten das bestens aus. 
Teure MTBs wÃ¤ren hier gnadenlos kaputtgegangen. 



  . . . . .  



Die Fahrradwege waren auch eindeutig gekennzeichnet und so wurden groÃe RÃ¤tsel vermieden. Es war sowieso eine ganz einfache Navigation â¦ Meer links ging es in die eine Richtung â¦. Meer rechts ging es dann entgegengesetzt. Es gab auch einen wunderschÃ¶nen _Singletrail _direkt bis an Meer. Davor eine Treppe. Ist aber keiner gefahren â¦ wozu auch. 



  . . . . .  



Ein paar Tage spÃ¤ter kam der stÃ¤rkste Sturm, aber wir waren nicht aufzuhalten. _Moritz _versuchte zu fliegen und der _Montana_ war dick vermummt. Es war ein richtig geiles Wetter fÃ¼r Strandwanderungen und natÃ¼rlich  â¦. 




  . . . . .  



â¦ das *Kiten.* Es wurde ganz  flott eine hochwertige Lenkmatte besorgt und die 1 qm haben dem armen _Montana_ bei Beaufort 6-7 fast die Arme aus der Schulter gerissen.. _Moritz_ kam dagegen bestens klar und ist auch nicht davon geflogen. Beim nÃ¤chsten Mal in SPO wird das Ganze von ihm wohl mit einem _Mountainboard_ getestet. Ich sehe das schon deutlich auf mich zu kommen. 




  . . . . .  



Es war eine wunderschÃ¶ne Zeit in SPO und wir werden das bestimmt wiederholen.
Dem _Montana _und seiner _Birgit _  sowie dem _Moritz_  hat es jedenfalls sehr gut gefallen und wir hatten auch super viel SpaÃ ... war ja auch gar nicht anders zu erwarten. 


................................................................


Und bald suche ich nach dem ollen STEVENS und dann werde ich mal gucken ob es noch fÃ¤hrt und ob ich noch den Weg zum KÃ¶nigsforst oder in die Wahner Heide kenne â¦ und dann geht es in 4 Wochen ab nach _Greece._ 

GrÃ¼Ãe an Alle 

_Guido_​


----------



## Solanum (24. Juli 2008)

Das ist aber ein schööööööööer Bricht!!

wäre schön Dich wieder zu sehen....

Slanum


----------



## hama687 (24. Juli 2008)

wieso hat der mann so viel Urlaub?  In 4 Wochen schon wieder nach Griechenland?


----------



## bernhardwalter (25. Juli 2008)

Sehr schöne Bild - Wortdokumentation 
Wie ich weiß seid Ihr für Wind und Wasser mit Zelt immer zu haben 
Irgendwann sehen wir uns auch im KF wieder,habe mich in den letzten Wochen auch dort rar gemacht,aber ich gestehe ich bessere mich 

Schönen Gruß


----------



## ralf (25. Juli 2008)

... hey, langsam wird wieder eingetrudelt ...

Nette Doku Guido. 
Ich war mal vor fast 20 J. in SPO und habe sogar einiges auf den Bildern wiedererkannt ... ... - nein, nicht eure Zeltimpressionen ... 

Meine Matte von damals habe ich heute noch. Allerdings nannte sich das damals "Lenkdrachen". 

Ansonsten habe ich mich derzeit auf Asphalt und RR-fahren verlegt. Inspiriert durch die TDF, obwohl ich die dieses Jahr langweilig finde. Kaum wirkliche Zweikämpfe und es fehlen auch die superlativen Idole ... 
Selbst auf dem Dopingsektor passiert nicht wirklich was ... 

Bis die Tage,
Gruß Ralf


----------



## Sunnybubbles (26. Juli 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> und dann werde ich mal gucken ob es noch fährt und ob ich noch den Weg zum Königsforst oder in die Wahner Heide kenne



uuund natürlich nach Leverkusen  Gerds Touren werden immer besser 

ich hoffe, mein Urlaub wird auch so schön....


----------



## bernhardwalter (28. Juli 2008)

Ich werde mich jetzt erst einmal und mein Bike kümmern müssen, Samstagmorgen bemerkte ich Spiel im Hinterbau im Bereich des Hauptschwingenlagers also baute ich alles fein säuberlich aus bis mir die ersten Kugeln des Lagers entgegen kamen,nun muß ich mir erst einmal neue Lager,Distanzringe und Distansscheiben besorgen gehen,wird wohl noch ne Weile dauern.


----------



## ralf (28. Juli 2008)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> Ich werde mich jetzt erst einmal und mein Bike kümmern müssen, Samstagmorgen bemerkte ich Spiel im Hinterbau im Bereich des Hauptschwingenlagers also baute ich alles fein säuberlich aus bis mir die ersten Kugeln des Lagers entgegen kamen,nun muß ich mir erst einmal neue Lager,Distanzringe und Distansscheiben besorgen gehen,wird wohl noch ne Weile dauern.



Neiiin, ...- ... ich sag jetzt nicht, daß Du 'nen Mördertritt hast .... 

Ersatzlager jeglicher Qualität und Abmessung bekommst Du in dem Werkzeugladen am Heumarkt, schräg gegenüber der Malzmühle, Richtung altes Polizeipräsidium. Weiß jetzt auch nicht wie ich das genauer beschreiben soll ... ... Straßenname wäre jetzt sicher hilfreich, ich bin aber zu müde ... 

Frohes Basteln, und bis bald im Wald.

Lt. Enrgy sollen hier im Forum ja Gruppen auseinanderfallen, glaube ich aber nicht ... 

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Montana (29. Juli 2008)

Solanum schrieb:


> Das ist aber ein schööööööööer Bricht!!
> 
> wäre schön Dich wieder zu sehen....
> 
> Slanum



Danke schön, Iris  ich musste das Niveau dieses Regionalforums einfach mal wieder etwas heben. 
Klar sehen wir uns wieder  



hama687 schrieb:


> wieso hat der mann so viel Urlaub?  In 4 Wochen schon wieder nach Griechenland?



Moment mal  2 Wochen Nordsee und 2 Wochen Griechenland stehen mir doch mindestens zu ... und da ist noch Luft für Weiteres 



bernhardwalter schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Bild - Wortdokumentation
> Wie ich weiß seid Ihr für Wind und Wasser mit Zelt immer zu haben
> Irgendwann sehen wir uns auch im KF wieder,habe mich in den letzten Wochen auch dort rar gemacht,aber ich gestehe ich bessere mich
> 
> Schönen Gruß



Danke schön Bernhard ... Wind und Wasser kann ich _(können wir) _wirklich ganz gut ab ... wir sehen uns bestimmt noch mal irgendwann im Königsforst  ... ganz sicher 



Sunnybubbles schrieb:


> uuund natürlich nach Leverkusen  Gerds Touren werden immer besser
> 
> ich hoffe, mein Urlaub wird auch so schön....



Stimmt  in Leverkusen wird ja auch Fahrrad gefahren und Gerds Touren sind auch ganz nett ... ich bin bestimmt mal wieder dabei ... es muss nur wieder etwas kühler  werden ... 

Klar wird Dein Urlaub auch schön... ob er *so* schön wird wie unserer? 

... keine Ahnung ... ich wünsche es Dir jedenfalls 

Gruß _Guido_


----------



## Montana (29. Juli 2008)

ralf schrieb:


> ... hey, langsam wird wieder eingetrudelt ...
> 
> Nette Doku Guido.
> Ich war mal vor fast 20 J. in SPO und habe sogar einiges auf den Bildern wiedererkannt ... ... - nein, nicht eure Zeltimpressionen ...
> ...



Lieber Ralf,

ich stimme Dir voll zu  SPO war viel besser wie der allgemeine Ruf es vermuten liess. Nur ganz klein wenig spiessig  dafür ganz viel wild und abenteuerlich  ... ich habe mir das aus Erfahrung von einem Dutzend _Langeoog_ Jahren so nicht vorgestellt ... SPO ist ungleich spannender ... der Strand ist richtig cool ... vor 15 Jahren gab es für uns an der Nordsee  auch nur Lenkdrachen und ein paar kleine Matten  das hat sich ähnlich weiterentwickelt wie der MTB Sport.

_Kite, Kitesurfen, moutainboard,  Kitebuggy _  dazu noch das  normale Strandsegeln ... alles richtig spassige Sachen. 

​
.... im Gegensatz zur TDF .... das hat mich persönlich überhaupt nicht interessiert ... ich kenne weder Fahrer noch Gewinner noch Teams. Dieser Sport wird  auf diesem Niveau leider überflüssig. Ich bewundere natürlich alle ehrlichen Amateure 



ralf schrieb:


> Neiiin, ...- ... ich sag jetzt nicht, daß Du 'nen Mördertritt hast ....
> 
> Ersatzlager jeglicher Qualität und Abmessung bekommst Du in dem Werkzeugladen am Heumarkt, schräg gegenüber der Malzmühle, Richtung altes Polizeipräsidium. Weiß jetzt auch nicht wie ich das genauer beschreiben soll ... ... Straßenname wäre jetzt sicher hilfreich, ich bin aber zu müde ...
> 
> ...



Ich wünsche dem Bernhard eine rasche und erfogreiche Reparatur. 

Zu den Gruppen : *KFL* wird immer weiter gehen  in welcher Form auch immer. _Schnegge_ hat unsere Tradition klasse fortgeführt und einen Standard erreicht, den vorher andere Cracks inne hatten. Ich glaube er hat einen neuen Massstab geschaffen. 

Im Moment sackt das allgemeine Niveau im Köln/ Bonner Forum leider deutlich ab. 
Keine Ahnung woran das liegt. 

Andereseits gibt es wieder neue Treffs, die es schaffen regelmässig eine neue nette Bande zusammen zu führen _(siehe z.B. Ville oder die Kettenfresser Touren) _

Es ist eben *alles* im Fluss und die Leute suchen auch immer wieder nach neuen Ideen und Herausforderungen. 

Ich plane für mich weiterhin relativ regelmässig abwechselnd den KFL Mittwoch bzw. den Leverkusen Montag ein und alle 3-4 Wochen mal was am Wochenende mit guten Freunden. 

Ich persönlich bin aber nicht bereit zuviel Zeit von meiner schönen Freizeit für MTB zu opfern und jedes Wochenende unterwegs zu sein ... dafür gibt diese Freizeitbeschäftigung _(für mich)_ dann doch nicht genug her ... 6-8 Stunden unterwegs zu sein ohne meine Lieben   ... das geht garnicht  ... wäre auch schlimm wenn es anders wär, oder?

Grüße und bis bald
_
Guido_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (29. Juli 2008)

ralf schrieb:


> Lt. Enrgy sollen hier im Forum ja Gruppen auseinanderfallen, glaube ich aber nicht ...



Glaub ich dann für dich mit...

KFL ist aber so eine große Institution geworden, daß da sicher immer jemand fahren wird. Nur die Teilnehmer wechseln halt im Laufe der Zeit - alte Gesichter steigen aus, orientieren sich um, neue kommen hinzu. 
Wenn es keinen regelmäßigen Treff gibt, der von ein paar Vorreitern immer  aktiv gehalten wird, dann driftet das sehr bald auseinander.




Montana schrieb:


> ... 6-8 Stunden unterwegs zu sein ohne meine Lieben   ... das geht garnicht  ... wäre auch schlimm wenn es anders wär, oder?



...irgendwann biste froh, 6-8h rauszukommen...


----------



## Montana (29. Juli 2008)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Glaub ich dann für dich mit...
> 
> KFL ist aber so eine große Institution geworden, daß da sicher immer jemand fahren wird. Nur die Teilnehmer wechseln halt im Laufe der Zeit - alte Gesichter steigen aus, orientieren sich um, neue kommen hinzu.
> Wenn es keinen* regelmäßigen Treff *gibt, der von ein paar *Vorreitern immer  aktiv gehalten wird*, dann driftet das sehr bald auseinander.



Genau  und deshalb geht es hier weiter. 

KFL Mittwoch mit _Montana_

30.07.2008 18:30

*Königsforst kreuz und quer *

_Nach langer Zeit mal wieder eine ruhíge Montana KFL Tour kreuz und quer durch den schönsten Wald der Welt. Wir werden die altbekannten wohlvertrauten Wege fahren, wenn ich sie denn wiederfinde *gg*_
_
Plan : ca. 30 km - max. 300 hm - Gesamtdauer ca. 3 Std d.h. Ende ca. 21:30 Uhr (zurück am Treffpunkt)_

Es wird übrigens keine schnelle Gruppe geben. Anmeldungen mit dieser Absicht sind daher diesmal zwecklos. ​


Enrgy schrieb:


> ...irgendwann biste froh, 6-8h rauszukommen...



Dann sind das aber keine Lieben  mehr die zuhause zurück bleiben. 
Gruß _Guido _


----------



## Schnegge (29. Juli 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Es wird übrigens keine schnelle Gruppe geben. Anmeldungen mit dieser Absicht sind daher diesmal zwecklos.



So schlimm ist's nun auch wieder nich'  Aber da ich morgen nicht kann, werde ich folglich auch keine Tour guiden können  Bei genügend Anmeldungen wird sich Guido bestimmt nicht beschweren, wenn's 'nen freiwilligen Schwellnessguide gibt.

Ansonsten...
viel Spaß im Wald


----------



## Montana (29. Juli 2008)

Schnegge schrieb:


> So schlimm ist's nun auch wieder nich'  Aber da ich morgen nicht kann, werde ich folglich auch keine Tour guiden können  Bei genügend Anmeldungen wird sich Guido bestimmt nicht beschweren, wenn's 'nen freiwilligen Schwellnessguide gibt.
> 
> Ansonsten...
> viel Spaß im Wald



Doch, doch   es ist so gemeint, wie geschrieben. *Ich* nehme keine schnellen Leute mit. Die Zeiten sind vorbei, wo ich auf _Teufelkommraus_ jemandem hinterhergehechelt bin  *gg*

Viel Spass jedenfalls morgen , Jörg  und bis bald

Gruß _Guido_

P.S. Das Date ist nun schon eine Stunde online und keine(r) hat sich bisher angemeldet. Ich habe den Termin morgen aber fest im Visier und werde bei weiterhin ausbleibenden Anmeldungen ganz einfach meine lange geplante ruhige _backtotheroots_ KF Explorer Tour starten.


----------



## bernhardwalter (29. Juli 2008)

Ich kann leider auch nicht kommen 



Montana schrieb:


> P.S. Das Date ist nun schon eine Stunde online und keine(r) hat sich bisher angemeldet. Ich habe den Termin morgen aber fest im Visier und werde bei weiterhin ausbleibenden Anmeldungen ganz einfach meine lange geplante ruhige _backtotheroots_ KF Explorer Tour starten.


----------



## Montana (29. Juli 2008)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> Ich kann leider auch nicht kommen



Lieber Bernhard, 

dich hätte ich ....

.... natürlich mitgenommen. Du bist ja nur mittelschnell 

Viel Erfolg bei der Reparatur Deines Gefährts 

Gruß _Guido_


----------



## Kettenfresser (29. Juli 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> P.S. Das Date ist nun schon eine Stunde online und keine(r) hat sich bisher angemeldet. Ich habe den Termin morgen aber fest im Visier und werde bei weiterhin ausbleibenden Anmeldungen ganz einfach meine lange geplante ruhige _backtotheroots_ KF Explorer Tour starten.



Guido ich muss dich leider auch enttäuschen habe morgen Spätschicht und es ist Urlaubszeit. Kannst du mir noch mal verzeihen


----------



## Montana (29. Juli 2008)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Guido ich muss dich leider auch enttäuschen habe morgen Spätschicht und es ist Urlaubszeit. Kannst du mir noch mal verzeihen



Nein  .....  ... wünsche Dir aber trotzdem eine ruhige entspannte Schicht 

Wir sehen uns  bald mal in Lohmar ... ich habe es ja nicht so weit  dahin 

Gruß

_Guido _


----------



## MTB-Kao (29. Juli 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Doch, doch   es ist so gemeint, wie geschrieben. *Ich* nehme keine schnellen Leute mit.



Tja, dann muss ich wohl zuhause bleiben 

Na gut, ich gebe es zu, ich kann eh nicht und stehe daher auch als Schnellnessguide nicht zur Verfügung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Solanum (29. Juli 2008)

Also Guido, 
ich kann nicht anders als bei Dir eine gewisse frustration, resignation heraus zu hören... ich hoffe es ist nichts vorgefallen was Dich so denken lässt, sondern es liegt einzig und allein an der neuen und vertändlicherweise sehr wichtigen "Nebenbeschäftigung": die Lieben

dann wäre ja alles klar und auch gut so!

Solanum


----------



## helman (29. Juli 2008)

Hi zusammen,
bin wieder aus dem "Black-Forest Urlaub" zurück. Vielleicht schaff ich es morgen noch beim KFL Treff vorbeizukommen. 
Falls nicht hier noch mal was anderes:
kommt jemand mit am Sonntag zum CTF in Wipperführt?

http://www.strandhaus-muellenbach.de/renneninfo.php

ich wäre dabei - lockere Sonntags Ausfahrt mit Bratwurst und Senf danach 

Grüße
helman


----------



## Montana (30. Juli 2008)

Solanum schrieb:


> Also Guido,
> ich kann nicht anders als bei Dir eine gewisse frustration, resignation heraus zu hören... ich hoffe es ist nichts vorgefallen was Dich so denken lässt, sondern es liegt einzig und allein an der neuen und vertändlicherweise sehr wichtigen "Nebenbeschäftigung": die Lieben
> 
> dann wäre ja alles klar und auch gut so!
> ...




 ... also das hätte ich jetzt nicht erwartet ... 

Ich glaube, da hat es eine nicht verstanden  

Wieso sollte ich denn so mies drauf sein, dafür gibt es doch überhaupt keinen Grund. Ich hatte gestern zunächst gar nicht vor eine Tour im KF anzubieten. Jörg hat mich gestern angerufen und mich gefragt ob ich mal wieder was machen wollte. Daraufhin habe ich *mein *Angebot gemacht und *meine* Zielgruppe definiert. Also, wo ist bitte das Problem?

_... wem der Schuh passt, der soll sich ihn anziehen ..._

Gruß

_Montana_

P.S. Die Lieben  sind nicht neu


----------



## Solanum (30. Juli 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> ... also das hätte ich jetzt nicht erwartet ...
> 
> Ich glaube, da hat es eine nicht verstanden
> 
> ...





ja dann ist ja alles gut!

Slanum


----------



## Schnegge (30. Juli 2008)

hey, keine Panik im kfl... Guido und ich wir sind uns einig, dass es nach wie vor ohne großen Zwang durch den Königsforst gehen soll. Und ich glaube Guido hat mein letztes posting auch nicht ganz verstanden...

Es gibt halt Leute die fahren gerne etwas schneller (da gehöre ich z.B. zu) und Leute die fahren gerne gemütlich (da gehört unser Guido z.B. dazu). Nun haben wir alle zusammen das Problem, dass wir unsere Freizeit gut einteilen müssen, um unserem geliebten Hobby zu fröhnen... Soll heißen, wenn wir die Möglichkeit haben auf's bike zu steigen, dann möchten wir gerne auch so fahren wie es uns am meißten Spaß macht... Also gibt derjenige der eine Tour anbietet auch Tempo und Schwierigkeit vor... 

Nun haben wir im kfl ja den kleinen Sonderfall, dass es oft zwei Gruppen gibt... die sogenannten Well- und Schnellnesser... und alle melden sich gemeinsamm zu einem Termin an. Vor Ort wird dann aufgrund der Strecken, Tagesform und Gesprächsbedarf  mit lange nicht mehr gesehen Mitstreitern sich für eine Tour entschieden...

Wenn nun einer der beiden Guides nicht kann wird's dann manchmal kopliziert (siehe vorherige postings)...

Um das ganze zu vereinfachen stelle ich mir daher dass Vorgehen wie folgt vor: Einer von uns beiden (Guido oder Ich) stellt eine KFL-Tour ins LMB. Damit ist schon mal klar welche der beiden Formen (Well bzw. Schnell) auf jeden Fall angeboten wird. Im Idealfall meldet sich der zweite von uns beiden (Guido oder ich) ebenfalls mit an und schon haben wir zwei Touren... Sollte einer von uns beiden mal nicht können oder wollen, gibt er dies kurz im Forum bekannt und es kann sich ein anderer Freiwilliger im Forum als Ersatzguide anbieten (wie Ralf das z.B. in letzter Zeit bei meinen Tourenangeboten des öfteren gemacht hat ) und schon haben wir wieder zwei Touren...

Das ist eigentlich nichts neues, sondern hat bisher immer gut funktioniert. Also denke ich, dass es auch in Zukunft weiter funktioneren wird...

Gruß
Jörg

p.s.: Für Schnellnesser gibt's am Sonntag immer noch dieses Zusatzangebot


----------



## helman (30. Juli 2008)

Hi,
Bin nicht sicher ob ich es schaffe kann (längere rückfahrt von termin) aber wenn ich da bin kann ich auch eine zweit Gruppe guiden....

Werd mich jetzt mal "mit vorbehalt" anmelden

Grüße 

helman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (30. Juli 2008)

Schnegge schrieb:


> hey, keine Panik im kfl... Guido und ich wir sind uns einig, dass es nach wie vor ohne großen Zwang durch den Königsforst gehen soll. Und ich glaube Guido hat mein letztes posting auch nicht ganz verstanden...
> 
> .....
> 
> ...



 Stimme voll _(nein nicht ich)_  zu. Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen 

* ausser * 

Definition für die heutige Tour wird geändert in :

Tempo und Schwierigkeit : _sunnybubbles_ kompatibel 

Hilfe kommt aus Leverkusen ...  

Grüße an Alle

_Guido _


----------



## Montana (30. Juli 2008)

Das sieht ja richtig gut aus für heute Abend. Da hat sich ja der Trubel hier im Thread echt gelohnt ... es sind ja wieder einige langnichtmehrgesehene KFLer -innen angemeldet und die meisten ordne ich der eher gemütlichen Fraktion zu.

Nächste Woche geht es für die flotten Leute bestimmt wieder etwas schneller und ruppiger zur Sache. Heute ist jedoch mehr Bedachtsamkeit angesagt. 

Ich muss doch noch was nachschieben zu _Schnegges_ Äusserungen.

Worüber noch nichts mitgeteilt wurde ist das große Alterspektrum was bei uns KFLern abdeckt wird. Da sind flott 15-20 Jahre Unterschied am Start und daher *wollen* manche Leute nicht schnell rumheizen sondern es *geht garnicht *(mehr). Die Natur lässt sich eben nicht aufhalten. 

Zusätzlich richtet nicht jeder  sein Leben ausschliesslich auf den Radsport  aus. Da sind 'ne Menge andere nette verlockende Sachen die uns ablenken und so.  
Der Verfasser dieser Zeilen ist natürlich extrem abstinent und führt ein den katholischen Regeln entsprechendes Leben. 

Dann gibt es auch noch Handicaps wie Krankheiten oder prinzipielle körperliche Einschränkungen sowie mangelndes Talent.

Ich finde wir KFLer sollten auch in Zukunft für alle offen bleiben. In der letzten Zeit fehle mir aber ein wenig der Anlaufpunkt für die gemütliche Truppe. Deswegen mein Engagement in den letzen zwei Tagen. Ich war ja nicht ganz unschuldig am Entstehen dieser KFL Idee. 

 ..... und jetzt zurück zum Eigentlichen

Gruß an Alle

_Guido_


----------



## ralf (30. Juli 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> ... Da sind 'ne Menge andere nette verlockende Sachen die uns ablenken und so.
> Der Verfasser dieser Zeilen ist natürlich extrem abstinent und führt ein den katholischen Regeln entsprechendes Leben.
> 
> ..... und jetzt zurück zum Eigentlichen
> ...



... hmmm, da ich bekennender, wenn auch nicht praktizierender Christ bin, lasse ich mich trotz meines doch schon recht fortgeschrittenen Alters immer noch gerne ablenken. 
... Obwohl, - nach christlichen Regeln sind das doch Pflichten oder ...  ...  ...  ...  ... 
In diesem Sinne habe ich auch brav meinen *biologischen Auftrag* erfüllt ... 

Bis gleich, Ralf


----------



## ralf (30. Juli 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Tempo und Schwierigkeit : _sunnybubbles_ kompatibel



*... geht doch!* 

Super Tour Guido! Mit KFLern, die ich lange nicht gesehen habe. Es gibt sie also noch ... 

Drei Leute haben sogar auf eigene Faust KF*"R"* gefahren. Völlig problemlos das alles. 

Jetzt fehlen nur noch einige Verlorene (um nur einige zu nennen: *Bikekiller, Freebiker_yam, Ommer* etc.) und wir sind wieder komplett. *Herbert_k *wurde auch lange nicht gesichtet ... 

Nächte Woche dann mit Einkehr und geistigen Getränken zur inneren Erweichung ... 

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Ommer (31. Juli 2008)

ralf schrieb:


> *... geht doch!*
> 
> Super Tour Guido! Mit KFLern, die ich lange nicht gesehen habe. Es gibt sie also noch ...
> 
> ...




ja wo sind sie denn?

Fahren wohl heimlich allein durch Wald und Feld und Dreck......

Mir ist die Anreise zur Zeit etwas weit (ohne Auto).

Am Sonntag werde ich wohl hierhin fahren, das sind nur 18 km hin und auch zurück, aber nur, wenns kühl ist.


Gruß
Achim


----------



## freebiker_yam (31. Juli 2008)

ralf schrieb:


> *... geht doch!*
> 
> Super Tour Guido! Mit KFLern, die ich lange nicht gesehen habe. Es gibt sie also noch ...
> 
> ...




Moin zusammen,
bin nach meiner Schulter-OP Ende April in der REHA-Aufbauphase.
Biken geht erst wieder seit ca 3 Wochen. Werde vielleicht nächste 
Woche mal wieder mitfahren. Nach über 3 Monaten MTB - Entzug
ist allerdings die Kondition nicht mehr die beste :-(((
Bernhard


----------



## hama687 (31. Juli 2008)

Ommer schrieb:


> ja wo sind sie denn?
> 
> Fahren wohl heimlich allein durch Wald und Feld und Dreck......
> 
> ...




Wer aus Köln fährt da denn noch hin?

Gruß Alex


----------



## helman (31. Juli 2008)

Ich bin auch dabei, hab vor gemütliche 60Km runde zu drehen und danach schauen was die Wnder-gastro so zu bieten hat....
Bin noch nicht sicher wann ich fahren werde, sicherlich nicht ganz früh, ist ja schließlich Sonntag...
helman


----------



## Sunnybubbles (31. Juli 2008)

Ommer schrieb:


> Am Sonntag werde ich wohl hierhin fahren,



oooh ich will auch  aber montag hab ich klausur, sonntag muss ich noch viiiel lernen 

@guido und mitfahrer: das war ja eine soooo schöne tour am mittwoch, mit soo vielen tollen trails und sogar einem, der keiner war ..
ich hoffe, ich schaffs nächste woche. kommt drauf an, ob ich freitag mathe schreibe oder mir bis zum 18. zeit lasse.. 
gruss aus lev


----------



## Montana (31. Juli 2008)

*
KFL â Sommertour  30.07.2008 *


Mitfahrer (-in)  waren:  

Erich * _skorpi_
Ingo * _i-men_
Guido * _Montana_ 
Helmut * _born2bikewild_
 * _Helman _
Kerstin * _Sunnybubbles_ 
Peter * _peter1bike_
Ralf * _ralf_
Stefan * _GÃ¼lle_ 
Stefan * _Stefan79_
Stefan * _crasher1973_




_ ... mal wieder ein richtig schÃ¶ner relaxter  KFL Mittwoch._







Es waren, wie _ralf _schon schrieb, wieder einige KFLer der allerersten Stunde anwesend und das war extrem gut. Die Meisten habe ich fast nicht mehr wieder erkannt  Es war immer noch recht warm und daher fanden wir auch sehr bald heraus, dass wir Lust auf eine ruhige wohlbekannte KÃ¶nigsforst Runde hatten und dÃ¼sten gemÃ¼tlich in einer groÃen Gruppe los. Vorher wurde vereinbart, dass sich bei Bedarf eine Splitter bzw. Spitzengruppe lÃ¶sen kÃ¶nnte und eigene Wege fahren wÃ¼rde. Ja stimmt Ralf _KFR_ ist schwer im Kommen. 

Es ging los Richtung Monte TroodelÃ¶h und dort dann natÃ¼rlich direkt in den heiÃgeliebten Matsch des gleichnamigen trails. Dann gingâs Richtung langer Westtrail. Kurz vorher verabschiedete sich die flotter fahren wollende Fraktion _(helman, gÃ¼lle und der crasher)_ . Wir anderen nahmen natÃ¼rlich den schÃ¶nen flowigen leicht matschigen Weg und _Montana_ wÃ¤re dort fast kurz versunken und hÃ¤tte sich das schÃ¶ne weiÃe Trikot eingefÃ¤rbt â¦ GlÃ¼ck gehabt  Weiter BrÃ¼derstrasse hoch und dort die Ã¼blichen Sachen gefahren. Aber wir brauchten jetzt den A4 downhill. Die Anfahrt war gar nicht sooooo feucht aber der downhill hat jetzt klasse LÃ¶cher bekommen und ist deutlich interessanter zu fahren  Danach den ekligen Berg dahinter wieder hoch und zur LÃ¼derich Aussicht runter. 

Dann wieder auf den TÃ¼tberg und zu den Rohren runter. Hier gibt es eine nette Ãberraschung. Ein  paar fette SandlÃ¶cher bereichern das FahrvergnÃ¼gen. Weiter den Wurzel uphill hoch und spÃ¤ter an den GÃ¤rten vorbei Ã¼ber die flowigen Wege Richtung Wassertretbecken. Dort wieder etwas hoch und den lange nicht mehr gefahren trail Richtung Rennweg und weiter bis zum bikekiller trail. Dieser ist klasse zugewachsen, zumindest die Anfahrt ist ein feines Abenteuer  Es geht ganz nett mitten durch die Brennnesseln  Nun wurde es bald dunkel und die ersten Gedanken an nightrides kamen auf. Daher dÃ¼sten wir relaxt Richtung BrÃ¼ck und zum Parkplatz zurÃ¼ck. 

*Bemerkungen :*

Es hat mir mit euch mal wieder super viel SpaÃ gemacht und ich merkte erst bei der nÃ¤chtlichen inneren Nachlese wie ich das regelrecht vermisst habe. Die GesprÃ¤che und die netten Pausen sind einfach genial â¦ dazwischen ein bisschen Fahrradfahren.. das ist es doch. Das Tempo war Ã¼brigens  100% _sunnybubbles _kompatibel, sonst wÃ¤re die nicht bestens gelaunt bis zum Schluss dabei gewesen. 

Danke an alle Mitfahrer. Es war richtig geil  






NÃ¤chsten Mittwoch gibt es wie bereits angekÃ¼ndigt wieder eine _Montana _KFL â Runde mit beabsichtigter GetrÃ¤nkeaufnahme. WÃ¤re schÃ¶n wenn sich dann auch wieder eine flottere Gruppe mit _Schnegge_ finden wÃ¼rde und wir uns spÃ¤ter im Biergarten treffen wÃ¼rden.

Hier flott anmelden 

GruÃ _Guido_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (31. Juli 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Nächsten Mittwoch gibt es wie bereits angekündigt wieder eine _Montana _KFL  Runde mit beabsichtigter Getränkeaufnahme. Wäre schön wenn sich dann auch wieder eine flottere Gruppe mit _Schnegge_ finden würde und wir uns später im Biergarten treffen würden.
> 
> Hier flott anmelden
> 
> Gruß _Guido_




Bin angemeldet 

Es gibt also eine Schnellnesstour mit Ende im garten...

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Montana (31. Juli 2008)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Bin angemeldet
> 
> Es gibt also eine Schnellnesstour mit Ende im garten...
> 
> ...



Genial ... ich freue mich schon darauf


----------



## Montana (1. August 2008)

Ommer schrieb:


> ja wo sind sie denn?
> 
> Fahren wohl heimlich allein durch Wald und Feld und Dreck......
> 
> ...



Das liest sich ja echt interessant. Mal was anderes wie eine normale CTF, dafür auch eine etwas höhere Startgebühr. Ich plane die kurze Runde mal ganz locker ein, möchte aber nicht zu früh starten und und danach wieder zügig zurück.

Irgendwann schaffe es ich bestimmt auch mal wieder nach Lindlar aber dafür muss es kühl feucht und nass sein. 

Gruß _Guido_


----------



## hama687 (1. August 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Das liest sich ja echt interessant. Mal was anderes wie eine normale CTF, dafür auch eine etwas höhere Startgebühr. Ich plane die kurze Runde mal ganz locker ein, möchte aber nicht zu früh starten und und danach wieder zügig zurück.
> 
> Irgendwann schaffe es ich bestimmt auch mal wieder nach Lindlar aber dafür muss es kühl feucht und nass sein.
> 
> Gruß _Guido_



fährst du von köln aus oder von troisdorf?


----------



## Montana (1. August 2008)

hama687 schrieb:


> fährst du von köln aus oder von troisdorf?



Ich glaube ich muss von Troisdorf über *Leverkusen* nach Wipperfürth  Weiteres können wir dann gerne per SMS oder PN regeln.

Gruß _Guido_


----------



## Ommer (2. August 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Das liest sich ja echt interessant. Mal was anderes wie eine normale CTF, dafür auch eine etwas höhere Startgebühr. Ich plane die kurze Runde mal ganz locker ein, möchte aber *nicht zu früh* starten und und danach wieder zügig zurück.
> 
> Irgendwann schaffe es ich bestimmt auch mal wieder nach Lindlar aber dafür muss es kühl feucht und nass sein.
> 
> Gruß _Guido_



es geht erst ab zehn Uhr los, du kannst gar nicht zu früh starten 

Also bis morgen.....nicht zu früh! 


Gruß
Achim


----------



## Kettenfresser (2. August 2008)

Ommer schrieb:


> es geht erst ab zehn Uhr los, du kannst gar nicht zu früh starten
> 
> Also bis morgen.....nicht zu früh!
> 
> ...



Werde morgen auch da sein . Vielleicht sieht man sich ja


----------



## Montana (3. August 2008)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Werde morgen auch da sein . Vielleicht sieht man sich ja



 Schade, wir sind wohl etwas zu spät aufgestanden 

Ich werde als Ersatz  mit Moritz gleich mal zum HCM 

Wir sehen uns dann am Mittwoch. Welche _Kettenfresser_ Schicht Terminplanung muss ich als ultimative zeitliche Grundlage für diese Tour berücksichtigen?

Gruß _Guido_


----------



## MTB-Kao (4. August 2008)

So, vielen Dank an unseren Trailgott Jörg für die schöne Sonntagstour  Weniger schön war der Sturz von [email protected] am Eingang des Bleifeldtrails, der mit einem Schlüsselbeinbruch und Krankenwagen endete  Dank 1.Hilfe-Set und gutem Teamplay konnte die Situation vor Ort gut gelöst werden. Ich soll allen von Manni nochmal "Danke schön" sagen. So wie es aussieht, wird er sich wohl operieren lassen.

PS: Ich bin nochmal den Lüderich rauf und habe zumindest die dicken Bäume vom Trail geräumt. Mal schauen, wann die wieder da liegen 

Eine schöne Woche
Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (4. August 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> ...
> Ich werde als Ersatz  mit Moritz gleich mal zum HCM
> 
> ....
> Gruß _Guido_



und so war es ...

_*Kleiner Bericht unseres Ho Chi Minh Ausflug 3.08.2008*_




  . . .  




Dieser sehr nette _single trail _auf dem Weg zum _Ho Chi Minh - Pfad_ ist im Sommer leider etwas zugewachsen






Deswegen haben wir diesen anderen trail, der auf der Höhe unmittelbar am Zaun entlang geht, direkt vermieden und sind erst etwas später in den Wald gewechselt.



 . . . 



Dafür hatten wir etwas später unseren Spass auf dem HCM. An der berühmten Schlüsselstelle trafen wir einen echten Könner, der sich zunächst heftig _löffelte_ _ (da war doch ganz plötzlich eine sehr hohe Stufe)_ und dann bravourös runterdüste 





Am Schluss gab es noch einen kleinen Auffahrunfall . Ich glaube, das war auf dem _Reiterhoftrail_.

Daten : 30 Km - 260 hm und ne Menge Spaß + 'ne geniale neue Hausrunde

... und jetzt freue ich mich auf den Spass am Mittwoch

Gruß Guido
​


----------



## hama687 (4. August 2008)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> So, vielen Dank an unseren Trailgott Jörg für die schöne Sonntagstour  Weniger schön war der Sturz von [email protected] am Eingang des Bleifeldtrails, der mit einem Schlüsselbeinbruch und Krankenwagen endete  Dank 1.Hilfe-Set und gutem Teamplay konnte die Situation vor Ort gut gelöst werden. Ich soll allen von Manni nochmal "Danke schön" sagen. So wie es aussieht, wird er sich wohl operieren lassen.
> 
> PS: Ich bin nochmal den Lüderich rauf und habe zumindest die dicken Bäume vom Trail geräumt. Mal schauen, wann die wieder da liegen
> 
> ...



Das hört sich nicht so gut an...


HAtt jemand die Strecke aufgezeichnet? Zum Wellness nachfahren?


----------



## Jerd (4. August 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> _*Kleiner Bericht unseres Ho Chi Minh Ausflug 3.08.2008*_



Schöner Bericht, da kommt bei mir schon die Vorfreude auf! Ich wollte in 2 Wochen (17.8.) ja auch zum HCM, aber von Hennef aus. Hier der Termin im LMB. Wie sieht's aus? Der Zug hält auch in Troisdorf


----------



## Kettenfresser (4. August 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Schade, wir sind wohl etwas zu spät aufgestanden
> 
> Ich werde als Ersatz  mit Moritz gleich mal zum HCM
> 
> ...



Hallo Guido schön das du an mich denkst . Habe Mi und Do Frühschicht. Das heißt 3:30 Uhr aufstehen . Also würde ich sagen so 22:30 Uhr spätestens am Parkplatz OK 

Ach und seih froh das du gestern nicht dabei warst .  Oh  man .......


----------



## Enrgy (4. August 2008)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Ach und seih froh das du gestern nicht dabei warst .  Oh  man .......



Wieso, was war denn? Abzocke? Schlecht organisiert?


----------



## Kettenfresser (4. August 2008)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Wieso, was war denn? Abzocke? Schlecht organisiert?


*Abzocke * würde ich ein JA Geben 

*Schlecht Organisiert * keine Vergleichswerte , aber ich habe mich unzählige male Verfahren. 
Nachlesen siehe Biken in und um Wipperfürth


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (4. August 2008)

hama687 schrieb:


> Das hört sich nicht so gut an...
> 
> 
> HAtt jemand die Strecke aufgezeichnet? Zum Wellness nachfahren?



2.000hm; 70km; Wellness 

Dabei fällt mir ein: @ Alle Mitfahrer: Bitte den gps-Track nicht veröffentlichen, damit die Trails nicht zu bekannt werden. Sonst müssen wir demnächst noch mehr Wege vor'm befahren freiräumen  (Am Sonntag waren insgesammt drei trails durch Bäume und Geäst absichtlich blockiert :kotz. Gegen die Weitergabe per e-mail an persönlich bekannte Fahrer hab ich nix einzuwenden. Ich habe erst kürzlich eine eindeutig von mir stammende (namentlich sogar mit "kfl" bezeichnete tour) auf einem öffentlichen gps-portal gefunden. Sie wurde über 200 mal runtergeladen  und der jenige der sie reingestellt hat, wurde für die tolle Tour gelobt ... 

Gruß
Jörg

p.s. Kurzbericht zur Sonntagstour folgt die Tage


----------



## Ninaskateson (5. August 2008)

So, habe ich Euch Mitstreiter endlich gefunden...
weiß ja gar nicht, wo Ihr Euch mit Euren Zeilen so im Forum herumtreibt.
Auch von mir noch einmal herzlichen Dank für die echt tolle, anspruchsvolle Sonntagstour von Schnegge
(mit leider etwas fadem Beigeschmack wg. Unfall).
Die Eindrücke und Bilder von Manfreds Sturz hängen mir leider etwas nach.

Dir, Jörg, kann ich nur beipflichten, diese sehr traillastigen tracks nicht einfach so ins www hinaus zu schleudern. Es sind nicht nur die absichtlich in den Weg gelegten Bäume, die das Pfadfinden sehr mühsam machen.
Die "Patentrechte" für eine Tour sollten doch bei dem bleiben, der sie erarbeitet hat. Wir sollten mit tracks sorgsam umgehen, sie sind kostbares Gut! Wird damit geschindludert, kommen wir bald an die Stelle, dass erfahrene Trailguides keine Touren mehr führen werden... und das wäre doch schade.

Grüße von Nina


----------



## Montana (5. August 2008)

Jerd schrieb:


> Schöner Bericht, da kommt bei mir schon die Vorfreude auf! Ich wollte in 2 Wochen (17.8.) ja auch zum HCM, aber von Hennef aus. Hier der Termin im LMB. Wie sieht's aus? Der Zug hält auch in Troisdorf



Gute Idee hatte ich auch schon auf der Liste. Ich bin dabei 
Entweder steige ich in Tdf zu oder ich düse direkt nach Hennef. 



Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Hallo Guido schön das du an mich denkst . Habe Mi und Do Frühschicht. Das heißt 3:30 Uhr aufstehen . Also würde ich sagen so 22:30 Uhr spätestens am Parkplatz OK
> 
> Ach und seih froh das du gestern nicht dabei warst .  Oh  man .......



Klar denke ich an Deinen Zeitplan. Du kannst Dich wie gewohnt auf mich verlassen. 

Schade, das mit Wipperfürth  Ich wollte ja auch hin, prinzipiell sollte man sowas ja auch unterstützen. Aber wenn sie Mist bauen sollte das auch klar ausgedrückt werden. Sonst wird das auch nicht besser. 

Die CTFs _(Rhodius und Weibern)_ die ich kenne waren _(nach Deinen Schilderungen)_ deutlich besser. Da war alles bestens ausgeschildert und es gab genug und vielseitiges Essen und Trinken. Ich erinnere mich immer noch gerne an die Gemüsebrühe in Wehr zurück. Aber da lag ja auch noch Schnee. 

Grüße 
_
Guido _


----------



## Patrik (5. August 2008)

Schnegge schrieb:


> 2.000hm; 70km; Wellness
> Dabei fällt mir ein: @ Alle Mitfahrer: Bitte den gps-Track nicht veröffentlichen, damit die Trails nicht zu bekannt werden.


 
Hallo,
erst mal danke für die erstklssige Tour, zu der mich Nina eingeladen hatte. Für mich die erste auf diesem Niveau. Man war ich platt danach, heute geht es wieder. Mit dem Track versteht sich von selbst.
Einige Abschnitte kannte ich schon, aber der überwiegende Teil war neu.
Wie geht es eigentlich dem Pechvogel?
Patrik


----------



## Stefan_SIT (5. August 2008)

Schnegge schrieb:


> 2.000hm; 70km; Wellness
> ...
> Gruß
> Jörg


Vielleicht kann man daraus ja eine Wellness-Tourenwoche machen?! Oder einen 3-tägigen Naafbach-Trailcross?! 
Spaß bei Seite: Bei den technische Daten kann ich dich nur beneiden - als ich "frischgebackener" Vater war, bin ich im ganzen Monat nicht auf 2.000 hm gekommen ... 

Ride On!
Stefa


----------



## Montana (5. August 2008)

Schnegge schrieb:


> 2.000hm; 70km; Wellness
> 
> Dabei fällt mir ein: @ Alle Mitfahrer: Bitte den gps-Track nicht veröffentlichen, damit die Trails nicht zu bekannt werden.....
> 
> ...



Ich habe die Tour nach kurzer Recherche gefunden. Ist ja schon komisch, die Tour wurde vor fast einem Jahr ge_online_t und danach ist der Kollege auch nicht mehr mit uns gefahren, dazu kommt das der _Author _ mir damals eigentlich als gemütlich Fahrer bekannt gewesen ist. Er war wohl einmal / zweimal mit Dir unterwegs und stellt dann  eine mitgefahrene Tour einfach so ins Netz  Irgendwie ärgerliche Sache, man sollte das nochmal für alle Mitfahrer klarstellen. *Das Copyright der Touren liegt beim guide. *

Ich bin auf Deinen Bericht zur Sonntagstour gespannt. 

Bis morgen

Gruß _Guido_


----------



## Enrgy (5. August 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> *Das Copyright der Touren liegt beim guide. *



Mag zwar grundsätzlich so sein, verhindern kann man ein "Mitschneiden" einer geführten Tour auf ein im Rucksack verborgenes GPS leider nicht. Man kann ja schlecht vor der Tour eine Rucksackkontrolle bei allen Teilnehmern durchführen, höchstens an die Ehrlichkeit der Mitfahrer appellieren, solche Tracks nicht zu veröffentlichen. 
Wenn das Überhand nimmt, wird sich so mancher Guide zu Recht überlegen, weiterhin so leckere Touren mit mühsam zusammengestrickten Geheimtrails anzubieten. Und das haben dann wie immer alle auszubaden...


----------



## Montana (5. August 2008)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Mag zwar grundsätzlich so sein, verhindern kann man ein "Mitschneiden" einer geführten Tour auf ein im Rucksack verborgenes GPS leider nicht. Man kann ja schlecht vor der Tour eine Rucksackkontrolle bei allen Teilnehmern durchführen, höchstens an die Ehrlichkeit der Mitfahrer appellieren, solche Tracks nicht zu veröffentlichen.
> Wenn das Überhand nimmt, wird sich so mancher Guide zu Recht überlegen, weiterhin so leckere Touren mit mühsam zusammengestrickten Geheimtrails anzubieten. Und das haben dann wie immer alle auszubaden...



Ich würde das Ganze auch nicht überbewerten. Klar ist die Sache ärgerlich, andererseits hat sich der MTB Kollege damals bestimmt nix dabei gedacht  Es gibt halt Foren mit diversen Touren, da guckt man rein und stellt fest, dass man auch was Nettes _(woherauchimmer)_ hat und schon ist es passiert . Übrigens habe ich diese Foren erst durch das von Jörg angesprochene Thema entdeckt. 

Aber wir haben ja jetzt Klarheit und sollte noch mal Eine(r) .... dann 

Wir brauchen bei uns auch keine Ansprache zum Thema, aber das mit den Rucksack Kontrollen ist eine gute Idee ... Securitymenschen am KFL - Startplatz sind eine beängstigende Vision 

Gruß _Guido_


----------



## Ommer (5. August 2008)

Ähnliches habe ich auch in jenem nicht genanntem GPS-Forum entdeckt.

Die Runde hab ich jemandem gezeigt, der sie wiederum mit einem anderen gefahren ist, der sie dann veröffentlicht hat (_überWege (befahrbar) die in den Wanderkarten nicht drinstehen!!!!!!).

_Irgendwie kam mir die Strecke in dieser Zusammenstellung dann sehr bekannt vor.....

Aber wenn dort ein paar Biker mehr langfahren, ists nicht weiter schlimm, weil sich da recht wenige Leute aufhalten.

Gruß
Achim


----------



## hama687 (5. August 2008)

Schnegge schrieb:


> 2.000hm; 70km; Wellness
> 
> Dabei fällt mir ein: @ Alle Mitfahrer: Bitte den gps-Track nicht veröffentlichen, damit die Trails nicht zu bekannt werden. Sonst müssen wir demnächst noch mehr Wege vor'm befahren freiräumen  (Am Sonntag waren insgesammt drei trails durch Bäume und Geäst absichtlich blockiert :kotz. Gegen die Weitergabe per e-mail an persönlich bekannte Fahrer hab ich nix einzuwenden. Ich habe erst kürzlich eine eindeutig von mir stammende (namentlich sogar mit "kfl" bezeichnete tour) auf einem öffentlichen gps-portal gefunden. Sie wurde über 200 mal runtergeladen  und der jenige der sie reingestellt hat, wurde für die tolle Tour gelobt ...
> 
> ...





Können wir bitte mal fetshalten, das es weil ich das Thema angesprochen habe, ich bin keiner der bis her eine Tour online gestellt hat oder sonst wo, ich wollte sie nur mal an einem Tag nachfahren in *meinem Tempo* und wie gearde Jörg wissen sollte ist dies halt nicht Schnegge kompatibel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (6. August 2008)

hama687 schrieb:


> Können wir bitte mal fetshalten, das es weil ich das Thema angesprochen habe, ich bin keiner der bis her eine Tour online gestellt hat oder sonst wo, ich wollte sie nur mal an einem Tag nachfahren in *meinem Tempo* und wie gearde Jörg wissen sollte ist dies halt nicht Schnegge kompatibel



Das hat doch keiner behauptet, lieber Alex. Das traut Dir auch keiner zu. Und vielleicht sollte Dir der Jörg oder _werauchimmer_ den track geben und wir fahren die Strecke mal zusammen ab. und wenn wir dafür 14 Tage brauchen, wir können ja ein Zelt mitnehmen.

*KFL - Sommer - Tour*

Heute wird es sommerlich warm wie angekündigt. Wir können daher beruhigt unserem Biergarten Besuch  entgegegen blicken. Traditionell wäre ich für die Forsbacher Mühle, was meint ihr?

Gruß _Guido_


----------



## Schnegge (6. August 2008)

hama687 schrieb:


> Können wir bitte mal fetshalten, das es weil ich das Thema angesprochen habe, ich bin keiner der bis her eine Tour online gestellt hat oder sonst wo, ich wollte sie nur mal an einem Tag nachfahren in *meinem Tempo* und wie gearde Jörg wissen sollte ist dies halt nicht Schnegge kompatibel



Wow... 

drei Sätze in einem. Und ich glaube sie alle verstanden zu haben. 

Erstens hat dir niemand vorgeworfen, du würdest fremde tracks veröffentlichen oder ähnliches machen. Ich habe lediglich auf deine Bitte mit dem track reagiert, bevor jemand anderes die tour (ohne böse Absicht) ins Forum stellt... 

Zweitens, das Weitergeben von tracks kann man nicht verhindern. So was wie ein copyright gibt es dafür auch nicht. Daher bitte ich einfach nur meine Mitfahrer die Sachen nicht zu veröffentlichen, um die Frequenz auf den spots möglichst gering zu halten. ES GEHT MIR NICHT DARUM, ANDEREN LEUTEN DEN SPAß NICHT ZU GÖNNEN ODER SOGAR BESITZRECHTE AUF IRGENDWELCHE TRAILS ZU ERHEBEN.

Drittens sehe ich nicht eine wieso ich tracks weitergeben soll. Ich fahre in meiner Freizeit immer wieder alleine oder mit andernen zusammen Explorertouren. Oft fahre ich bewust bestimmte Gegenden an, um Verbindungswege und neue trails zu finden. So war ich zum Beispiel am Samstag noch unterwegs, um einen neuen Verbindungsweg für die Sonntagstour zu begutachten (ich weiß von anderen guides, dass sie das auch so handhaben). Es macht mir Spaß Touren zusammenzustellen und sie gemeinsamm mit einer größeren Gruppe zu genießen. Sonst würde ich sie ja schließlich nicht anbeiten. Nur hab ich mit den Touren einen recht großen Aufwand. Wer die Touren kennenlernen möchte, muss sich halt die Mühe machen und mitkommen. 

Übrigens gab es auch schon mal in einem anderen thread Beschwerden darüber, dass nur mega-touren mit 1.000 hm plus angeboten würden. 
Leute was erwartet ihr?? Dass ich (und andere guides) uns im Wald und in den Lankarten verkriechen, euch die tracks auf euch zugeschnitten zuschicken und während ihr gemütlich 2.000 hm in zwei Tagen (ach ja Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten könnte ich ja auch noch recherchieren) nachfahrt, schon mal die tour für euer nächstes Wochenede auskuntschafte.

Die Bettelei :kotz: mich langsam an. Und jetzt komme ich noch mal zu dir Alex: Deine post beinhalten oft Sätze wie "Ich hab am Samstag frei, wer stellt eine tour ins LMB?" oder "Kann ich den track haben?". Oder wie in deinem letzeten posting 





hama687 schrieb:


> ...und wie gearde Jörg wissen sollte ...


 Hallo, geht es noch??? Jetzt bin ich auch noch schuld, das ich keine Rücksicht nehme auf die langsammen Leute. Gerade ich *sollte * es doch wissen, dass Alex ein Recht darauf hat, die tour in seinem tempo nachzufahren. Aprorpo Tempo, ich saß am Sonntag 8,5 Stunden auf dem Rad.... Wenn dir das Angebot nicht passt, mach doch mal selbst touren und stell sie ins LMB.

So genug ausge:kotz:. Keine Angst ich werde nach wie vor meine touren anbieten und Spaß daran haben. Ich komme mir gerade so eine bisschen vor, wie der Lehrer der sich bei den anwesenden Schülern über die schwänzenden bschwert. Ich freue mich nachwievor über jeden Mitfahren und wenn mir einer nicht passt, dann sag ich ihm/Ihr das auch. Ist zum Glück erst einmal vorgekommen. Aber das ist eine alte Geschichte und schon längst wieder vergessen . 

Bis heute Abend
Jörg


----------



## Montana (6. August 2008)

Schnegge schrieb:


> .... So was wie ein copyright gibt es dafür auch nicht. Daher bitte ich einfach nur meine Mitfahrer die Sachen nicht zu veröffentlichen, um die Frequenz auf den spots möglichst gering zu halten. ....
> 
> ..... Ich fahre in meiner Freizeit immer wieder alleine oder mit andernen zusammen Explorertouren. ...
> 
> ...



Gut so, _Jörg_ 

Du hast Dir durch Deine intensive Explorer- und Tourenvorbereitungsarbeit einen sehr posiviten MTB-guide Ruf zugelegt der weit über das KFL Gebiet hinausreicht. Ähnlich arbeit zur Zeit u.a. der _Gerd_, dessen Leistung ich auch anerkenne. 
Ich habe das früher ähnlich praktiziert  im Moment möchte ich die Zeit, die man halt für diese Vorbereitungen braucht, anderweitig nutzen und beschränke mich auf die alten bewährten Sachen und erkunde gleichzeitig meine neue Heimat 
Natürlich haben wir auch Grundlagen von verschiedenen locals wie z.b. dem guten _indian _eingebaut. *Mitfahrer unserer Touren *profitieren ja auch von unseren Sachen und können diese dann in *ihre eigenen Touren *einbauen, das ist Evolution.  

Fazit : Es ist einfach nur eine dumme Sauerei diese ganze Arbeit zu klauen

Bis heute Abend

Gruß _Guido_


----------



## Montana (6. August 2008)

Noch ein Satz zu Alex _(hama687)_ einem KFLer der allerersten Stunde. 

Ich möchte den Kerl  hier noch mal deutlich in Schutz nehmen. Ich glaube der wird öfters einfach nur missverstanden. 

Gruß _Guido_


----------



## i-men (6. August 2008)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Drittens sehe ich nicht eine wieso ich tracks weitergeben soll. Ich fahre in meiner Freizeit immer wieder alleine oder mit andernen zusammen Explorertouren. Oft fahre ich bewust bestimmte Gegenden an, um Verbindungswege und neue trails zu finden. So war ich zum Beispiel am Samstag noch unterwegs, um einen neuen Verbindungsweg für die Sonntagstour zu begutachten (ich weiß von anderen guides, dass sie das auch so handhaben). Es macht mir Spaß Touren zusammenzustellen und sie gemeinsamm mit einer größeren Gruppe zu genießen. Sonst würde ich sie ja schließlich nicht anbeiten. Nur hab ich mit den Touren einen recht großen Aufwand. Wer die Touren kennenlernen möchte, muss sich halt die Mühe machen und mitkommen.



Und vor allem bin ich der Meinung, dass wenn sich jemand diese Sauarbeit macht, er doch bitte auch das Vergnügen und die Bestätigung live bekommen sollte, während er seine Truppe über die mühsam neu entdeckten Trails führt.

Wir sind im KFL Gebiet mit einigen Ortskundigen unterwegs, da muss man sich schon echt rein hängen, wenn man da noch einen neuen Trail präsentieren möchte.

Bis später


----------



## Enrgy (6. August 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> ... und erkunde gleichzeitig meine neue Heimat ...



biste umgezogen? kannst ja mal in die nördliche richtung bei uns vorbeischauen...


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (6. August 2008)

@all
Und wenn ich "eure" Trails und Touren alleine/selbständig entdecke (und fahre): Darf ich das dann oder muß ich Euch erst um Erlaubnis fragen?


----------



## Schnegge (6. August 2008)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> @all
> Und wenn ich "eure" Trails und Touren alleine/selbständig entdecke (und fahre): Darf ich das dann oder muß ich Euch erst um Erlaubnis fragen?



bla bla

erst lesen, dann denken, dann posten...
Hast du keinen eigenen thread zum spamen?


----------



## Schnegge (6. August 2008)

*KFL-Extendet Traitour, 03.08.2008​*
Sonntag morgen um kurz vor zehn traff ich mich mit konfuzius, um mit ihm gemeinsamm zum Technologiepark, dem Treffpunkt des angeküdigten trail- und Höhenmetermassakers, zu rollen.
Dort warteten schon MTB-Kao, asphaltjunkie, Ninaskateson, Patrik und mkduc. Pünktlich zur vereinbarten Startzeit gesellte sich auch noch abgehtdiepost dazu . 

Wir fuhren zur Einstimmung die bekannten trails am Tütberg (inklusive trail-Pflege), um uns über Forsbach zum kleinen bikepark vorzuarbeiten. Hier umfuhren wir geschickt die sich auf seltsamme Weise vermehrenden drops, querten die Sülz und nahmen den direkten Weg hinauf zum Lüderich . Nachdem der guide sich über den blockierten oberen Teil des trails am Abschlagplatz ärgerte , wurde der restliche trail wie gewohnt genossen . Wie das Höhenprofil zeigt ist die Auffahrt kürzer und somit steiler gewesen als die trail-Abfahrt . Es folgte nun die entspannende  FAB-Auffahrt. Natürlich wieder auf den Lüderich. Wir genossen nun den Ost-trail sammt Rückweg mit Rampen um danach noch jeweils zwei eher unbekannte down-und uphilltrails im Süden des Massivs unter die Stollen zu nehmen. Wobei die beiden letzteren die wohl schwierigste Schlüsselstelle und die fieseste Auffahrt der Tour beinhalteten. Die Schlüsselstelle meisterten immerhin 6 der 8 Fahrer . Verweigerer und Sturzpilot werden natürlich geheim gehalten...

Nun sollte der Bleifeld-trail folgen. Bei der Anfahrt ist dann, wie bereits bekannt, mcduc unglücklich gestürtzt, hat sich dass Schlüsselbein gebrochen und musste mit dem Rettungswagen abgeholt werden . An dieser stelle noch mal beste Gensungswünche an das Sturzopfer. Zudem möchte ich mich nochmals herzlich besonders bei Nina für den super Ersthelfer-Einsatz  und bei Lars für die Versorgung von bike und Inormationsaustausch nach der tour  bedanken .
Leicht geschockt und mit etwas Zurückhaltung ging es dann etwas später den Bleifeld-trail ohne Zwischenfälle runter.

Nun ging es weiter Richtung Agger, in kfl eher untypisches Gebiet. Lars verlies uns hier leider, um sich noch einwenig seiner Familie und dem bike des verunglückten widmen zu können. Nun wurden so ziemlich alle (mir bekannten) trails zwischen Dahlhausen und Overath befahren. Auch wenn wir Jungs Nina so sehr abgelengt haben, dass sie im ersten trail ungewöhlich aber sehr elegant vom Rad abgestiegen ist .

Overath wurde nun aber auch von allen sehnlichst erwartet, weil der guide schon vor Stunden versprochen hatte, dass es dort zur Nahrungsaufhnahme kommen würde. Schwieriger als erwartet gestalltete sich die Suche nach einem geeigneten Futterplatz für den gemeinen trailbiker... Wir wurden jedoch in einer Beckerei in nähe des Bahnhofs fündig... plünderten die nur spärlich vorhandenen Tortenstücke... und ließen durch die dem gemeinem trailbiker anhaftenden Ausdünstungen die nachfolgende Kundschaft ein wenig die Nase rümpfen . (Achja, hierbei muss natürlich erwähnt werden, dass der guide die Pause so spät einbauen musste, da er bei der Obrigkeit keinen früheren Termin für den angeblich unabdingbaren Regenschauer erwirken konnte.)

Angesichts der fortgeschrittenen Stunde wurde sich entschieden, die tour etwas abzukürzen. Wir fuhren zunächst wie geplant über Burgholz, Weberhöhe und Kreuzhäuschen nach Großhurden. Da in diesem Bereich die trail-Dichte etwas geinger ist, wurden alle wahllos umherliegenden Höhenmeter und Rampen aufgesammelt und freunlich von den Fahren in dieTour mitaufgenommen. 

Nach dem kurzem aber feinem trail nach Immekeppel ging es ins Freudenthal, um auch dort noch einen trail zu inspizieren... In Birkerhöhe verabschideten wir uns dann vom asphaltjunkie, der von dort seinem Nick gerecht zum Treffpunkt zurückfuhr. Die verbliebene Meute steuerte noch die Hardt an, wo sich nun auch Nina veraschiedete, da sie sich zu Ihren lieben zu Hause aufmachen wollte. Zu viert trailten wir noch nach Refrath, wo wir Patrik in die Bahn steckten. Konfuzius und abgehtdiepost fuhren Richtung Rath und der guide nach Hause....

Es war mal wieder eine super tour mit einer sehr netten und homogenen Truppe. Als fader Beigeschmak bleibt natürlich der Sturz mit Verletzungsfolgen. Es hat uns nochmals vor Augen gehalten wie schnell und unerwatet so etwas passiern kann. Aber auch wie wichtig es ist ein Erstehilfe-pack mit dem Nötigsten dabei zu haben. Super fand ich, wie in dieser unangenehmen Situation die Gruppe als Team funktioniert hat .

Danke nochmals an alle Mitfahrer 

Gruß
Jörg


Noch die Daten:

ca. 77 km, Treffpunkt war bei km 9 Komma irgendwas
Höhenmeter ca. 2.050 ab Treffpunkt ca. 1.900
trailanteil 35%


und das Profil:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bernd aus Holz (6. August 2008)

Schnegge schrieb:


> ... damit die Trails nicht zu bekannt werden...





Ninaskateson schrieb:


> ...Die "Patentrechte" für eine Tour sollten doch bei dem bleiben, der sie erarbeitet hat..
> Grüße von Nina





Montana schrieb:


> ... *Das Copyright der Touren liegt beim guide. *
> 
> ...





Montana schrieb:


> ...Fazit : Es ist einfach nur eine dumme Sauerei diese ganze Arbeit zu klauen
> 
> Gruß _Guido_





Schnegge schrieb:


> ...erst lesen, dann denken, dann posten...
> Hast du keinen eigenen thread zum spamen?


Anscheinend ist mein erster Post nicht richtig verstanden worden.

Deshalb noch einmal Klartext:
Was führt ihr eigentlich hier für eine absurde Diskussion (siehe z. B. Zitate oben)?
Ihr (Schnegge, Montana, Willibike) macht pro Woche (mind.) ca. 4 Touren mit jeweils ca. 10-max. 30 Teilnehmern im BergischenLand/Königsforst/Solingen.
Und dann wundert ihr Euch, daß die Touren/Trails von anderen Fahrer übernommen/nachgefahren/weitergegeben werden?

Unter der Annahme, daß ihr pro Woche nur 2 neue Teilnehmer habt, habt ihr nach einer Saison (5 Monate) damit nindestens 40 anderen,neuen Bikern Eure Trails gezeigt. Und die dürfen da nicht drauf fahren? Oder diese Trails anderen zeigen?

Ich empfehle mal wieder dieses klassiche Video anzusehen, mit der Ergänzung: Mein Wald, meine Trails, meine GPS-Tracks....:
http://www.weshow.com/de/p/27474/sparkasses_spot_mein_haus_mein_auto_mein_boot_jung_von_matt_1996


----------



## Montana (6. August 2008)

Nein, Bernd ... meiner Meinung nach hast Du was falsch verstanden 

Es geht nicht um *unsere Mitfahrer*, in diesem Punkt hast Du vollkommen recht. Jeder der bei uns *mitfährt*, kann die Tour aufzeichen und nachfahren bzw. sich merken und dann nachfahren. Das ist ein grundsätzliches Persönlichkeitsrecht  und das kann bzw. möchte ich garnicht einschränken.

Anders ist es wenn die Touren in GPS-Track Foren gestellt werden oder wild an Unbekannte verteilt werden. Wir bitten dieses zu unterlassen. Nur darum geht es. 

Ich beschränke mich auf das Posten von relativ kleinen GPS - Karten bzw. Höhenprofilen *meiner* Touren Danach findet man vieleicht die FABs, aber niemals die trails 

Klar ist der ausarbeitende guide immer irgendwie der _Doofe_  der die Arbeit hat und andere _sähen nicht und ernten doch_, aber das ist mittlerweile überall so ... siehe Produktion von software, music oder filme. 

Gruß 

_Guido_



Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> Anscheinend ist mein erster Post nicht richtig verstanden worden.
> 
> Deshalb noch einmal Klartext:
> Was führt ihr eigentlich hier für eine absurde Diskussion (siehe z. B. Zitate oben)?
> ...


----------



## Montana (6. August 2008)

Enrgy schrieb:


> biste umgezogen? kannst ja mal in die nördliche richtung bei uns vorbeischauen...




Ich bin jetzt schon zu 90% in Troisdorf und mache dort die Gegend unsicher. Ist auch 'ne klasse Sache (neben der Eigentlichen  ) ... in einer meiner neuen Hausrunden (30km) ist auch der HCM enthalten und das kann was.

Ich komme aber bestimmt auch bald mal in die nördliche Richtung. Danke für die Einladung. Wäre doch mal was für ne Buddytour (so hiess das doch zumindest früher) mit lang nicht mehr gesehenen Mitstreitern 

Gruß _Guido_


----------



## Schnegge (6. August 2008)

Hallo Bernd,

ich wiederhole mich ungern, aber



Schnegge schrieb:


> erst lesen, dann denken, dann posten...





Schnegge schrieb:


> ...das Weitergeben von tracks kann man nicht verhindern. So was wie ein copyright gibt es dafür auch nicht. Daher bitte ich einfach nur meine Mitfahrer die Sachen nicht zu veröffentlichen, um die Frequenz auf den spots möglichst gering zu halten. ES GEHT MIR NICHT DARUM, ANDEREN LEUTEN DEN SPAß NICHT ZU GÖNNEN ODER SOGAR BESITZRECHTE AUF IRGENDWELCHE TRAILS ZU ERHEBEN....





Schnegge schrieb:


> @ Alle Mitfahrer: Bitte den gps-Track nicht veröffentlichen, damit die Trails nicht zu bekannt werden. Sonst müssen wir demnächst noch mehr Wege vor'm befahren freiräumen  (Am Sonntag waren insgesammt drei trails durch Bäume und Geäst absichtlich blockiert :kotz. Gegen die Weitergabe per e-mail an persönlich bekannte Fahrer hab ich nix einzuwenden. Ich habe erst kürzlich eine eindeutig von mir stammende (namentlich sogar mit "kfl" bezeichnete tour) auf einem öffentlichen gps-portal gefunden. Sie wurde über 200 mal runtergeladen  und der jenige der sie reingestellt hat, wurde für die tolle Tour gelobt ...



Wo steht hier was davon, dass niemenand auf den tarils fahren soll. Es geht hier ausschließlich darum, dass sich die Leute zumindest die Arbeit machen sollen, sich die trails persönlich zeigen zu lassen oder sie halt selbst zu suchen. Das die Strecken mit der Zeit bekannter werden ist jedem guide klar. Deshalb kannst du dir dein bescheudertes Vorrechnen und Wichtigtuen sparen... 


_Zitat:
Zitat von Schnegge  
... damit die Trails nicht zu bekannt werden... _

...schreib doch bitte persönlichen Zukunftswünsche und deine sexuellen Vorlieben usw. öffentlich ins Forum. Wenn mann etwas einer Person, Freunden oder Bekannten sagt, muss man es ja zwangsweise jedem sagen . Es ist doch wohl verdammt nochmal meine eigene Entscheidung, wem ich was zeige und wem nicht . Niemand hat eine Recht darauf, dass ich ihm auch nur einen trails zeige. Aber jeder hat das Recht darauf, wenn er eine trail findet oder gezeigt bekommt, egal wo, diesen auch zu befahren (...natürlich nur, wenn den der Grundbesitzer nichts dagegen hat) und diesen auch anderen zu zeigen. Um nochmal zu deiner ach so tollen Rechnung zu kommen: 40 Leute in einem Jahr verteilt auf unterschiedliche Strecken sind doch geringfügig weniger als 200 downloads in wenigen Monaten verteilt auf eine Strecke...

Wie beschrieb Guido das doch so treffend: "Evolution" . Die ist bekanntlich nicht aufzuhalten, aber eingreifen sollte man dennoch nicht...


_Zitat:
Zitat von Ninaskateson  
...Die "Patentrechte" für eine Tour sollten doch bei dem bleiben, der sie erarbeitet hat..
Grüße von Nina _
Was ist dagegen einzuwenden. Nina meint, und das ist aus dem Zusammenhang eindeutig zu verstehen, dass mann sich nicht mit fremden Federn schmücken soll und nicht, dass keiner die Touren nochmals fahren oder selbst finden darf. 

_Zitat:
Zitat von Montana  
... Das Copyright der Touren liegt beim guide. _
Guido sagt dass gleiche wie Nina, nur mit anderen Worten

_Zitat:
Zitat von Montana  
...Fazit : Es ist einfach nur eine dumme Sauerei diese ganze Arbeit zu klauen_
Guido sagt dass gleiche nochmal, nur mit noch anderen Worten

_Zitat:
Zitat von Schnegge  
...erst lesen, dann denken, dann posten..._
Siehe oben

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Enrgy (6. August 2008)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> Unter der Annahme, daß ihr pro Woche nur 2 neue Teilnehmer habt, habt ihr nach einer Saison (5 Monate) damit nindestens 40 anderen,neuen Bikern Eure Trails gezeigt. Und die dürfen da nicht drauf fahren? Oder diese Trails anderen zeigen?



Es geht nicht um das "anderen zeigen" oder "mit anderen nachfahren", also das "selbst erarbeiten", sondern um die unkontrollierbare Verbreitung dieser Tracks und Trailspots im www. 
Bestes Beispiel ist doch Frosthelm, der auf seiner Seite mit Helmcam-Aufnahmen und genauer Beschreibung der Ortslage jeden dazu auffordert, diese Juwelen abzugrasen.
Wo das dann endet, sieht man zB. am Kottentrail.


----------



## Kettenfresser (6. August 2008)

Mal was anders. 
Guido leider kann ich heute Abend nicht mitfahren ( schon wieder ) . Schlage mich mit einer Erkältung rum sorry :
Wünsche euch aber viiieeellll Spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bernd aus Holz (6. August 2008)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...Bestes Beispiel ist doch *Frosthelm*, der auf seiner Seite mit Helmcam-Aufnahmen und genauer Beschreibung der Ortslage jeden dazu auffordert, diese Juwelen abzugrasen.
> Wo das dann endet, sieht man zB. am* Kottentrail*.



Aber der Kottentrail ist doch auf der Frosthelmseite ohne Ortsangabe als Hidden-Trail aufgeführt...?

Und was meinst Du mit "endet": Ich war gestern abend dort, da ist außer uns (drei Biker) keiner den Kottentrail "gefahren" ...?


----------



## SFA (6. August 2008)

Liebe Genossen!
Ihr nehmt gerne leute auf Eure Touren mit, um ihnen die Trails zu zeigen. Ergo, wer mitfährt ist gut ! Wer sich die Trails aus dem Netz zieht, da kann ja auch wer böses hinterstecken. Ich glaube, Ihr überschätzt Eure Menschenkenntnis (soweit vorhanden) und überschätzen Eure Eigentumsrechte (soweit vorhanden).
Dabei ist es doch so einfach:
Da ist der Wald und da sind die Trails, wer sie findet, darf sie auch anderen zeigen - egal durch welches Medium. Schließlich verabreden sich hier Menschen auch im www und begrüßen Neue, die sie über das www kennengelernt haben. Das sich einer die Arbeit macht, neue Trails zu erkunden und dann daraus eine Tour mit und für andere zu klöppeln, das ist ja nicht seine Pflicht, sondern (das unterstelle ich mal) sein Hobby.
Das macht er doch aus eigenem Antrieb. Man sollte das alles eher viel entspannter und  basiskomunistisch sehen: alle Trails gehören allen, die sie befahren! Punkt (es sei denn man macht einen Zaun drumrum, und kauft das Grundstück sammt Trails auf)
Wenn man zwischen den Zeilen liest, wollen die Guides hier auch Lob bekommen, was sie für tolle Jungs/Mädels sind. Also: Anerkennung. Doch es ist doch auch anerkennung, wenn die Trails und Daten weitergetragen werden. Warum veröffentlicht man sonst die Touren-Berichte ?
Frosthelm stellt die Trails für alle ins Netz ganz ohne Sozialneid! Und - wir fühlen uns gut dabei! Und - by the way - die Horden Fremdbiker die nun durch uns auf die heimischen Trails gelockt wurden - die suche ich immer noch, auch im dritten Jahr, vergeblich!
Außerdem ist es sehr lustig, das auch dann noch in einem anderen Zusammenhang auf Frosthelm verwiesen wurde in dem Thread (nach dem Motto: schau' mal da, das sind die tollen Trails).
Hier liegt eine gewisse verzerrte Realitätswahrnehmung vor!
Dennoch beste Grüße - alles ist Gut!


----------



## Montana (6. August 2008)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Mal was anders.
> Guido leider kann ich heute Abend nicht mitfahren ( schon wieder ) . Schlage mich mit einer Erkältung rum sorry :
> Wünsche euch aber viiieeellll Spass




Sehr schade, Sven 

Ich wünsche Dir eine gute Besserung und ich hoffe auf ein baldiges Wiedersehen.

Gruß _Guido_

Puh : Ein Glück, dass der nicht kann  Sonst hatte das wieder eine extreme Anstrenug für mich bedeutet, denn 22:30 ist 22:30 und nicht 22:29 oder 22:31. Ich hätte das aber geschafft, gaaaaanz sicher


----------



## Montana (6. August 2008)

Lieber SFA,

ich stimme Dir teilweise zu z.B.



> Ihr nehmt gerne leute auf Eure Touren mit, um ihnen die Trails zu zeigen. Ergo, wer mitfährt ist gut ! .... Schließlich verabreden sich hier Menschen auch im www und begrüßen Neue, die sie über das www kennengelernt haben.



... jedoch sollte man / frau *unsere Bitte* an *unsere Mitfahrer -innen *die mitgefahrenen trails nicht wild zu veröffentlichen einfach respektieren oder fern bleiben. 

Die Leute die dabei sind / waren lieben eben einfach ihre tollen guides  und wollen bestimmt auch noch mal mit. Dann sollten sie sich an unsere Regeln halten ... ansonsten gibt es doch so viele andere Angebote. 

Wir haben euch übrigens vor einiger Zeit mal einige trails (die ihr nicht kanntet ) gezeigt und ihr habt sie auch auf eurer Seite veröffentlicht. Null Problem. Seid doch mal selbst realistisch und überlegt woher ihr die meisten Sachen habt.  

Den basiskommunistischen Quatsch  kommentiere ich hier aber nicht gross ... früher sagte man :" ... wenn Dir hier was nicht passt, dann geh doch nach drüben ..." Das gilt auch für das KFL-Gebiet 

Solidarische Grüße

_Montana_





SFA schrieb:


> Liebe Genossen!
> Ihr nehmt gerne leute auf Eure Touren mit, um ihnen die Trails zu zeigen. Ergo, wer mitfährt ist gut ! Wer sich die Trails aus dem Netz zieht, da kann ja auch wer böses hinterstecken. Ich glaube, Ihr überschätzt Eure Menschenkenntnis (soweit vorhanden) und überschätzen Eure Eigentumsrechte (soweit vorhanden).
> Dabei ist es doch so einfach:
> Da ist der Wald und da sind die Trails, wer sie findet, darf sie auch anderen zeigen - egal durch welches Medium. Schließlich verabreden sich hier Menschen auch im www und begrüßen Neue, die sie über das www kennengelernt haben. Das sich einer die Arbeit macht, neue Trails zu erkunden und dann daraus eine Tour mit und für andere zu klöppeln, das ist ja nicht seine Pflicht, sondern (das unterstelle ich mal) sein Hobby.
> ...


----------



## joscho (6. August 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Puh : Ein Glück, dass der nicht kann  Sonst hatte das wieder eine extreme Anstrenug für mich bedeutet, denn 22:30 ist 22:30 und nicht 22:29 oder 22:31. Ich hätte das aber geschafft, gaaaaanz sicher



In diesem Zusammenhang; bin nicht sicher, ob ich das pünktlich schaffe. Bitte NICHT auf mich warten. Wenn ich um 18:30 Uhr nicht da bin, dann hat es halt nicht geklappt.

Viel Spaß
joerg


----------



## ralf (6. August 2008)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Mal was anders.
> Guido leider kann ich heute Abend nicht mitfahren ( schon wieder ) . Schlage mich mit einer Erkältung rum sorry :
> Wünsche euch aber viiieeellll Spass





joscho schrieb:


> In diesem Zusammenhang; bin nicht sicher, ob ich das pünktlich schaffe. Bitte NICHT auf mich warten. Wenn ich um 18:30 Uhr nicht da bin, dann hat es halt nicht geklappt.
> 
> Viel Spaß
> joerg



... das läutet doch nicht etwa ein Ende der obigen Diskussion ein, oder ...


----------



## Schnegge (6. August 2008)

SFA schrieb:


> ...Ergo, wer mitfährt ist gut ! Wer sich die Trails aus dem Netz zieht, da kann ja auch wer böses hinterstecken. Ich glaube, Ihr überschätzt Eure Menschenkenntnis (soweit vorhanden) und überschätzen Eure Eigentumsrechte (soweit vorhanden).
> Dabei ist es doch so einfach:
> Da ist der Wald und da sind die Trails, wer sie findet, darf sie auch anderen zeigen - egal durch welches Medium...



Hallo SFA,
auch du scheinst es nicht zu verstehen.

Jeder darf sich tracks aus dem Netz ziehen, wenn dort welche sind. Aber denoch muss ich jawohl nicht meine tracks reinstellen, weil andere diese gerne runterziehen möchten. Mir gibt ja auch keiner Fremder Geld, nur weil ich mir das Wünsche. Und wenn du mal genau ließt, pocht hier niemand auf Eigentumsrechte. Wenn du mal genau nach schaust, findest du den letzten von mir zitierten Satz übrigens auch inhaltsgleich in einem meiner postings wieder. Ach ja, die in Frosthelm veröffentlichen Lüderichtrails werden zur Zeit immer wieder blockiert vorgefunden... 

Also ganz kurz:

Ich biete freiwillig Dinge an, die auch gerne und dankend angenommen werde. Wer sich aus diesem *freiwilligem* Angebot irgendwelche Rechte ableitet, der hat nicht nur 'nen Sockenschuß, sondern kan mich mal am Allerwertesten....

:kotz:


----------



## Enrgy (6. August 2008)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> Aber der Kottentrail ist doch auf der Frosthelmseite ohne Ortsangabe als Hidden-Trail aufgeführt...?



ja, nachdem das Kind schon in den Brunnen gefallen war, wie auch bei anderen Trails.




Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> Und was meinst Du mit "endet": Ich war gestern abend dort, da ist außer uns (drei Biker) keiner den Kottentrail "gefahren" ...?



Damit meine ich die durch extrem cooles HR-Bremsen verursachte 40cm tiefe Rinne im oberen Teil. An der Zufahrt zum Trail würden die meisten wohl achtlos vorbeifahren, wenn sie a) nicht durch Mitfahrer drauf hingewiesen werden oder b) sich die Daten aus dem Web ziehen. 
a) geht in Ordnung und läßt sich nicht verhindern.
b) ...siehe oben


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (6. August 2008)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ... An der Zufahrt zum Trail würden die meisten wohl achtlos vorbeifahren...


Genau so habe ich den Kottentrail aber "gefunden" (vor ein paar Jahren, nachdem ich ihn schon 1 oder 2 x mit einer gruppe gefahren bin/ da gab es wohl noch keine Bremsspur): Ich bin in den Abhang reingegangen und habe mir den Trail angesehen und bin ihn dann runtergefahren.

Na ja, zum Abschluß(?) der Diskussion ein meines Erachtens angemessener Kommentar zu dem Thema:


			
				... schrieb:
			
		

> Und nach der Tour bitte hier reinschauen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DieKatze (6. August 2008)

Das schwarze ist die Schrift. Kann doch nicht so schwer sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (6. August 2008)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> Na ja, zum Abschluß(?) der Diskussion ein meines Erachtens angemessener Kommentar zu dem Thema:
> Zitat von ...
> Und nach der Tour bitte hier reinschauen:
> 
> ...



Du mich auch 

Außer passt das Nutzen von Zitaten ohne Angabe der Quelle zu deinem mitlerweile erreichtem Niveau als Dummschwätzer.

Und hier noch mals meine Bitte an Dich...

*Geh' woanders rumspammen!!*


----------



## Schnegge (7. August 2008)

SFA schrieb:


> ...Wenn man zwischen den Zeilen liest, wollen die Guides hier auch Lob bekommen, was sie für tolle Jungs/Mädels sind. Also: Anerkennung. ... ...Frosthelm stellt die Trails für alle ins Netz ganz ohne Sozialneid! Und - wir fühlen uns gut dabei!



Ihr seid so toll  es sollte mehr so soziale Menschen wie euch geben. Ich währe gerne wie ihr, aber Leider bin ich asozial  da ich nicht teilen kann und alles für mich behalte...



SFA schrieb:


> ...die sie über das www kennengelernt haben... ...Man sollte das alles eher viel entspannter und basiskomunistisch sehen...


 so wie in China?


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (7. August 2008)

Schnegge schrieb:


> ...
> Außer passt das Nutzen von Zitaten ohne Angabe der Quelle zu deinem mitlerweile erreichtem Niveau als Dummschwätzer.
> 
> Und hier noch mals meine Bitte an Dich...
> ...


Das Zitat ist vom user backfisch (da es Dich ja anscheinend so sehr interessiert).
Und ich schreibe, wo es mir passt. 
Oder laß Du Dich doch zum Mod dieses Forums wählen: Schöne Erfahrungen mit juchhu habt ihr doch mit so einer Vorgehensweise bereits gemacht...

Wie ich auch bereits schon geschrieben habe: Ihr seid hier alle so verbissen!


----------



## Jerd (7. August 2008)

_And now to something completely different_: 

Mir hat der erste Nightride des nahenden Herbstes heute einen riesigen Spaß gemacht!  Und ich freue mich schon darauf, wenns noch früher dunkel wird!

Außerdem ging es heute über Wege im KF und rund um die Forsbacher Mühle, die ich noch nicht kannte. Deshalb ein doppelt großes Danke an Guido und Peter für das Guiding.


----------



## Jerd (7. August 2008)

Ach ja, ich hoffe Sunnybubbles und Stefan79 sind noch gut nach Hause gekommen!


----------



## joscho (7. August 2008)

Ja, war mal wieder lustig im Königsforst. Nette Leute, gutes Wetter und lecker Weizen. Aber im Gegensatz zum Jerd frustriert es mich, schon wieder Licht mitnehmen zu müssen.

Danke an Guides und Mitfahrer
joerg


----------



## Schnegge (7. August 2008)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> Und ich schreibe, wo es mir passt.



Solange du dabei bei der Wahrheit bleibst, soll es mir recht sein. Aber bei dem Müll und vorallem den Unterstellungen die Du hier und heute los gelassen hast fehlen mir einfach die Worte. Daher bleibe ich bei meiner *Bitte*.


----------



## grüner Frosch (7. August 2008)

Es ist ganz einfach:

Die Bitte ist, daß man keine Trails, schöne Runden u.s.w. einfach veröffentlicht, damit diese auch in Zukunft gefahren werden können. Es ist wie überall im Leben - wird es zuviel des Guten (massenweise Befahrung) besonders durch Rücksichtlose - ist irgendwann der Förster/Behörde oder wer auch immer, im Spiel und das Spiel ist aus!!

Ich persönlich fahre auch mal gerne (alleine)eine Runde nach, die ein Anderer ausgearbeitet hat, versuche mich dabei aber sehr rücksichtsvoll zu verhalten. 

Warum stelle ich wohl keine GPS-Daten zu meiner Ahrrunde ins Netz und bitte die Mitfahrer das zu berücksichtigen. Natürlich kenne ich einen Teil der Trails nur Aufgrund eines hier sehr bekannten Guides der mir diese gezeigt hat, den anderen Teil habe ich mir selbst erarbeitet. Natürlich sind Mitfahrer dabei, die Aufzeichenen und es irgendwann einmal nachfahren möchten! 

Ich persönlich habe kein Problem damit, wenn die Mtb´ler, die mitgefahren sind, die Runde nachfahren, aber ich hätte ein Problem damit, diese Runde zu veröffentlichen und damit einem Verbot auf Raten zuzusehen.


----------



## Schnegge (7. August 2008)

Hallo Boris,

du sagst es... es ist eigentlich so einfach... naja ich glaub' sie wollen es einfach nicht verstehen...

Anderes Thema:

Ich denke wir sollten mal wieder einen KFL meets TTL zum gps-losen trail-Austausch durchführen. Der Königsforst trocknet langsam aus und die andere Rheinseite habe ich auch schon lange nicht mehr gesehen...

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grüner Frosch (7. August 2008)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Hallo Boris,
> 
> du sagst es... es ist eigentlich so einfach... naja ich glaub' sie wollen es einfach nicht verstehen...
> 
> ...



hi Jörg,

das würde mich sehr freuen, euch mal wieder zu sehen

Unser Eifelwolf ist momentan sehr angeschlagen. Hoffentlich ist er in naher Zukunft wieder einsatzbereit damit wir gemeinsam den Königsforst besuchen dürfen Gerne fahre ich mit Euch auch in unserem Gebiet, einen Termin werden wir wohl noch finden. Mein Vorschlag wäre für unsere Rheinseite Startpunkt Höhle Eifelwolf in Kurtenberg oder eine Ahrrunde am Wochenende. 

Viele Grüße.

Boris


----------



## Sunnybubbles (7. August 2008)

huhu guido, 
war ne echt super tour gestern, aber irgendwann konnt ihc halt nicht mehr . wenns weh tut, ist es meiner meinung nach besser, aufzuhören. bin schon froh, so lange das doch recht flotte tempo durchgehalten zu haben. 
zuhause hatte ich dann 61km aufm tacho, das hat mir dann auch gereicht für den abend. 
@jerd: ja, bin gut nach hause gekommen, dank nochmal an stefan, dass er mir den weg gewiesen hat, sonst hätte ich wahrscheinlich im wald schlafen müssen 
ich trainiere fleissig weiter, dann schaff ich bald eure runde, ohne zu schwitzen 
lg
Kerstin


----------



## bernhardwalter (7. August 2008)

@  all,

also eure Sorgen möchte ich habendann würde es mir besser gehen,egal ob ich die Diskussion verstanden habe oder nicht.
Kann leider immer noch nicht mitfahren,warte auf die Ersatzteile


----------



## SFA (7. August 2008)




----------



## grüner Frosch (7. August 2008)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> @  all,
> 
> also eure Sorgen möchte ich habendann würde es mir besser gehen,egal ob ich die Diskussion verstanden habe oder nicht.
> Kann leider immer noch nicht mitfahren,warte auf die Ersatzteile



Auf was mußt Du den so lange warten?

Übrigens: der Trend geht zum Zweitbike


----------



## sibby08 (7. August 2008)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Auf was mußt Du den so lange warten?
> 
> Übrigens: der Trend geht zum Zweitbike


 
Zweitbike? Wenn wir schon mal beim Thema sind:
Ich hätte da noch ganz frisch einen absolut neuwertigen Stumpjumper HT Rahmen (17") und Manitou Skareb (<1500 gr) anzubieten.
Hier ein Bild
Würde aber natürlich auch ein sehr schönes Erstbike abgeben .
Ganze 2 kleinere Touren im Gelände bin ich damit gefahren und ein paar mal zur Arbeit und auf Radwegen. Is nix für mich, bin bekennender Fully Fahrer
Bei Interesse --> PN!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frosthelm (7. August 2008)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ja, nachdem das Kind schon in den Brunnen gefallen war, wie auch bei anderen Trails.
> 
> Damit meine ich die durch extrem cooles HR-Bremsen verursachte 40cm tiefe Rinne im oberen Teil. An der Zufahrt zum Trail würden die meisten wohl achtlos vorbeifahren, wenn sie a) nicht durch Mitfahrer drauf hingewiesen werden oder b) sich die Daten aus dem Web ziehen.
> a) geht in Ordnung und läßt sich nicht verhindern.
> b) ...siehe oben



Enrgy - Du bist echt ein *********!

An alle Mitleser: entschuldigt bitte meine Ausdrucksweise - aber ich muss  die Wahrheit mal in deutlichen Worten aussprechen.

Zur Klarstellung:
es stimmt, dass der Trail mal auf frosthelm beschrieben war ... für ein paar Tage mit relativ knapper Beschreibung.
Nachdem ich von den Wupperfrogs (wozu auch Enrgy gehört) freundlich gefragt wurde, ob ich den Trail nicht hidden stellen könnte, hab ich das sofort getan, da deren Angst "ihr" Trail (da haben wir es schon wieder) könnte leiden, von mir ernst genommen wurde.
Da war kein Kind und kein Brunnen.

Jetzt überlege ich, ob ich nicht mal einen GPS Track - von der Autobahn bis zum Kottentrail - online stellen sollte.
Und DANN wollen wir doch mal die unglaublich vielen - FREMDEN - Biker sehen, die dort einfallen werden! 

Das ständige Gedisse von anderen Bikern hier im Forum ist in meinen Augen ein echtes Armutszeugnis!
Hier wird angestrengt auf "Super-Korrekt" gemacht und sich gegenseitig als "Super-Guides" Puderzucker in den Arsch geblasen ... aber gleichzeitig wird jeder, der nicht gerade mit EURER Horde Biker durch den Wald fährt, verdächtigt und beschuldigt:
Ja, klar: DIE ANDEREN bremsen falsch (Enrgy ist wahrscheinlich als Blockwart immer dabei ), DIE ANDEREN hinterlassen Spuren im Wald, DIE ANDEREN sind so übel und verbreiten Infos über Trails im Netz ... von "EUREN" Trails !!! ... UND nicht in "EUREM" Forum, sondern auf anderen Seiten ... das geht natürlich überhaupt nicht!
In meinen Augen ist das scheinheiliger Unsinn + so typisch deutsch, das es nach brauner ******* stinkt!


----------



## grüner Frosch (7. August 2008)

Frosthelm schrieb:


> Enrgy - Du bist echt ein *********!
> 
> An alle Mitleser: entschuldigt bitte meine Ausdrucksweise - aber ich muss  die Wahrheit mal in deutlichen Worten aussprechen.
> 
> ...



Na ja, Du mußt ja bei deiner Meinung bleiben - und meistens stimmt der Spruch: Wer am lautesten schreit ist meist im Unrecht. Und Du schreist hier am lautesten. Was soll das mit der braunen *******? Damit hast Du dich in meinen Augen zwei Stufen runtergeschrieben.

Akzeptiere doch, das einfach andere Meinungen vorhanden sind, die hier  von den meisten ohne großes TammTamm akzeptiert werden. 

Übrigens: Auch ich fahre gerne Routen nach, die Andere hier veröffentlich haben. Die liegen aber so weit weg von "Schuß", das dort die Gefahr der Überfahrung in meinen Augen nicht so gegeben ist, wir die Trails in der Nähe von Ballungsgebieten(Köln-Bonn)


----------



## MTB-Kao (7. August 2008)

Frosthelm schrieb:


> so typisch deutsch, das es nach brauner ******* stinkt!



jetzt komm mal wieder runter. eine solche aussage ist nun völlig daneben und disqualfiziert dich selber.

und ich glaube du und andere haben es immer noch nicht verstanden:

es geht nicht um MEINEN/UNSEREN oder DEINEN/EUREN trail. die trails sind für alle da. nur fakt ist, je mehr biker einen trail befahren desto...

- mehr leiden die trails
- mehr biker gibt es darunter die sich nicht entsprechend benehmen können
- mehr gibt es aufeinandertreffen und damit konfliktpotential mit anderen waldnutzern
- häufiger werden stämme, nägel, drahtschnüre auf den trails verteilt

von daher verstehe ich es, trails nicht allzu öffentlich machen zu wollen. auch verstehe ich jörg, dass er seine mühsam zusammengestellten touren nicht so einfach im internet verteilt haben sehen möchte. das heißt doch aber nicht, dass man die strecken nicht fahren darf!? und warum soll man dann seiner *bitte *nicht nachkommen. andere veröffentlichen halt *ihre eigenen *touren gerne. auch da verstehe ich den hintergrund, sehe das aber aus o.g. gründen ab "desto" etwas zwiespältig.

nochmal: es geht nicht um mein oder dein förmchen und wenn man mal ein bisschen genauer lesen und nachdenken würde was der andere geschrieben hat und auch mal eine andere oder ähnliche meinung aktzeptiert, gäbe es diese diskussion gar nicht. 

in diesem sinne: ab in den wald und lasst uns hoffen, das die zuletzt freigeschleppten trails nicht wieder verblockt sind.

so long
lars


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (7. August 2008)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> ...
> - mehr leiden die trails
> - mehr biker gibt es darunter die sich nicht entsprechend benehmen können
> - mehr gibt es aufeinandertreffen und damit konfliktpotential mit anderen waldnutzern
> ...


Na, Lars, jetzt kommen wir ja langsam an den Punkt wo sich die Meinungen treffen:
Es gibt Biker, die der Meinung sind, daß die Trails von allen befahren werden können und sollten. Die "GPS-Ablehner" glauben, daß man eine (m. E. sowieso nicht aufhaltbare) Entwicklung dadurch verlangsamen bzw. sogar stoppen könnte, indem man keine Tracks veröffentlicht/weitergibt/...

Ich bin dagegen eher der Meinung daß die Mountainbikenutzung aller Waldwege/Wanderwege stetig zunehmen wird (ob mit oder ohne Trackveröffentlichung):
Viel wichtiger halte ich den Punkt des Verhaltens der Biker (und ggf. einer Information für die Wanderer im Sinne eines Miteinander). Und da muß man meiner Meinung nach ansetzen. Und wenn man das vernünftig angeht, muß es weder von Seiten der (Kommunal-)Politik oder der Verwaltung Bike-Einschränkungen geben.
(Es darf natürlich nicht zu wilden Bauten wie um die Burg Erberich kommen...)


----------



## bernhardwalter (7. August 2008)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Auf was mußt Du den so lange warten?
> 
> Übrigens: der Trend geht zum Zweitbike



Hallo Boris,
ich warte immer noch auf die komplette Einheit des Hauptschwingenlagers von Radon


Ja,wie ich schon sagte . " Wenn das meine einzigsten Sorgen wären " dann hätte ich auch bestimmt ein Zweitbike und ein RR.


----------



## Schnegge (7. August 2008)

Frosthelm schrieb:


> Enrgy - Du bist echt ein *********!
> 
> An alle Mitleser: entschuldigt bitte meine Ausdrucksweise - aber ich muss  die Wahrheit mal in deutlichen Worten aussprechen.
> 
> ...



Über trails und alles andere lasse ich mit mir disskutieren. Das einem hier wieder angedichtet wird, dass man Besitzansprich auf irgenwelche trails habwn möchte, daran hab ich mich mitlerweile gewöhnt... lesen muss für manche Leute im Forum verdammt schwer sein... Aber dein letzter Satz ist echt die Krönung... ICH VERLANGE VON DIR AUSDRÜCKLICH DIESEN SATZ ZURÜCKZUNEHEMEN!!!!


----------



## bernhardwalter (7. August 2008)

Hallo Jörg,

lass dich doch nicht aus der Ruhe bringenlass uns einfach nur durch den Wald fahren,oder was sollten wir sonst hier wollen



Schnegge schrieb:


> Über trails und alles andere lasse ich mit mir disskutieren. Das einem hier wieder angedichtet wird, dass man Besitzansprich auf irgenwelche trails habwn möchte, daran hab ich mich mitlerweile gewöhnt... lesen muss für manche Leute im Forum verdammt schwer sein... Aber dein letzter Satz ist echt die Krönung... ICH VERLANGE VON DIR AUSDRÜCKLICH DIESEN SATZ ZURÜCKZUNEHEMEN!!!!


----------



## hama687 (7. August 2008)

Und das alles weil ich gefragt habe.

Bitte, Back to Topic! 

Guido, fährste nächste Woche Mittwoch nun im KF oder Lev, hatte das gestern nicht ganz verstanden?


----------



## Frosthelm (7. August 2008)

andere meinung werden hier eben nicht einfach akzeptiert, das scheint mir doch eher wunschdenken zu sein.

bin raus aus dem thema


----------



## MTB-Kao (7. August 2008)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> Na, Lars, jetzt kommen wir ja langsam an den Punkt wo sich die Meinungen treffen:
> Es gibt Biker, die der Meinung sind, daß die Trails von allen befahren werden können und sollten. Die "GPS-Ablehner" glauben, daß man eine (m. E. sowieso nicht aufhaltbare) Entwicklung dadurch verlangsamen bzw. sogar stoppen könnte, indem man keine Tracks veröffentlicht/weitergibt/...



ist doch schön, zwei meinungen, wir leben in einer demokratie. warum kann man nicht die des anderen aktzeptieren? wenn einige "ihre" touren begründet nicht im netz haben wollen, richte ich mich danach und behalte sie für mich. wenn andere sagen "ist mir wurscht" kann man sie auch veröffentlichen. was ich trotzdem nicht machen würde, denn...



Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> Viel wichtiger halte ich den Punkt des Verhaltens der Biker (und ggf. einer Information für die Wanderer im Sinne eines Miteinander). Und da muß man meiner Meinung nach ansetzen. Und wenn man das vernünftig angeht, muß es weder von Seiten der (Kommunal-)Politik oder der Verwaltung Bike-Einschränkungen geben.
> (Es darf natürlich nicht zu wilden Bauten wie um die Burg Erberich kommen...)



...hier stimme ich zwar 100%ig mit dir überein und es ist ein hehres ziel. leider sieht die realität anders aus. wobei die masse der biker, egal welcher meinung zu diesem thema, sich sicher zu benehmen weiß. aber auch bei den wanderern bleiben die paar idioten im kopf und nicht die vielen, die langsam vorbeirollen und nett grüßen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (7. August 2008)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> Hallo Jörg,
> 
> lass dich doch nicht aus der Ruhe bringenlass uns einfach nur durch den Wald fahren,oder was sollten wir sonst hier wollen





Frosthelm schrieb:


> andere meinung werden hier eben nicht einfach akzeptiert, das scheint mir doch eher wunschdenken zu sein.
> 
> bin raus aus dem thema



Einen durch die Hintertür als Nazi zu bezeichnen hat nix mit anderer Meinung zu tuen... da bleib ich auch nicht mehr ruhig...

Wo leben wir: Ich biete freiwillig etwas an... und weil ich nicht noch mehr anbiete wird mein Handeln ich mit nationalsozialistischem Handeln gleichgestellt!!!!!  Zudem werden einem Dinge angedichtet die man nie gesagt oder geschrieben hat: z.B. Besitzanspruch auf iregnwelche trails...

Mit letzterem kann ich noch leben, da die Leute wie gesagt zu blöd sind meine postings durchzulesen. Aber das erstere kann und will ich als Freiheits- und Gerechtigkeits liebender Mensch nicht auf mir sitzen lassen...  Ich verlange nachwievor eine Entschuldigung für diese mehr als üble Ausdrucksform von user frosthelm.

Gruß
Jörg

p.s. Habe das posting aus diesem Grunde auch gemeldet. Solche Äusserungen haben weder was im mtb-sport noch im vernüftigen Umgang von Menschen untereinander zu suchen hat...


----------



## Schnegge (7. August 2008)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> Na, Lars, jetzt kommen wir ja langsam an den Punkt wo sich die Meinungen treffen:
> Es gibt Biker, die der Meinung sind, daß die Trails von allen befahren werden können und sollten. Die "GPS-Ablehner" glauben, daß man eine (m. E. sowieso nicht aufhaltbare) Entwicklung dadurch verlangsamen bzw. sogar stoppen könnte, indem man keine Tracks veröffentlicht/weitergibt/...
> 
> Ich bin dagegen eher der Meinung daß die Mountainbikenutzung aller Waldwege/Wanderwege stetig zunehmen wird (ob mit oder ohne Trackveröffentlichung):
> ...



Ah.. es geht also doch... so kann man sich auch unterhalten. Mit vernüfitigen Meinungsäußerungen und Argumenten kann man doch diskutieren.  

Ich stimme dir zu, dass die Nutzung durch Mountainbiker weiter zu nehmen wird. Aber ich glaube, dass das nicht Veröffentlichen von tracks, vorallem in Zeiten wo an jedem neuen spot sofort rumgebuddelt wird, diese Entwicklung ein wenig verlangsammen kann, bis noch mehr biker verstanden haben wie man sich im Wald richtig verhält. Dabei ist es natürlich so wie immer im Leben, dass einzelne Leute der großen Menge die sich vernüftig verhält den Ruf mit versaut...

Wie jemand mit seien eigenen tracks umgeht und ob er diese veröffentlicht, ist natürlich dessen eigene freie Entscheidung. Ich bin halt der Meinung, dass man sie nicht veröffentlichen sollte... damit MTBler und andere Waldnutzer (unser soziale Gemeinschft besteht nämlich nicht nur aus Mountainbikern) mehr Zeit haben sich kennenzulernen und respektvoll miteinander und vorallem der Natur umzugehen.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Frosthelm (7. August 2008)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Eine durch die hintertür als Nazi zu bezeichnen hat nix mit anderer meinung zu tuen... da bleib ich auch nicht mehr ruhig...
> 
> Wo leben wir: Ich biete freiwillig etwas an... und weil ich nicht noch mehr anbiete wird mein Handeln ich mit Nationalsozialistischem Handeln gleichgestellt!!!!!  Zudem werden einem Dinge angedichtet die man nie gesagt oder geschrieben hat: z.B. Besitzanspruch auf iregnwelche trails...
> 
> ...



Ohje ... Schnegge jetzt gehst Du aber steil. 
Ich habe dich mit keinem Wort persönlich angesprochen oder als Nazi betitelt.

Ich habe gesagt, dass ich die Diskussion "Mein-Trail-Dein-Trail" typisch deutsch finde, genauso wie die Haltung gegenüber den sogenannten "Fremden", und das deren Vorverurteilung etwas riecht... 
Ziemlich deutlich habe ich das in der Auseinandersetzung um den Erberich mitbekommen. Dort wurden die selbsternannten "Trailwächter" sehr deutlich, was sie von sogenannten "Fremden" halten. Und genau darauf bezog sich meine Aussage - nicht auf Dich persönlich.
Daher meine - vielleicht etwas zu heftige - Ausdrucksweise.
Wenn Du Dich damit angesprochen fühlst, tut es mir leid.

Zu blöd bin ich nicht - deine Äußerungen waren vielleicht "missverständlich" formuliert ?! Wie meine erste vielleicht auch. Das passiert schon mal im Forum ... 

Dann mach jetzt mal Meldung ... 
hol tief Luft und entspann dich mal wieder.


----------



## Schnegge (7. August 2008)

Frosthelm schrieb:


> Ohje ... Schnegge jetzt gehst Du aber steil.



Bei solchen Äußerungen geht mir wohl zu recht die Hutschnur hoch... egal wer damit gemeint ist... Es ist einfach vollkommen unpassend und hat hier nichts zu suchen. Und da der durch mich geäußerte Wunsch tracks nicht zu veröffentlichen angeprangert wird, ist es wohl naheliegend, das ich mich angesprochen fühle... 

Aber du sagst ja selbst, das deine Äußerungen überzogen waren... Ich glaube dir dennoch, dass du es nicht so gemeint hast wie ich es aufgenommen habe... Dennoch sollte man mit solchen Äußerungen verdammt vorsichtig umgehen... 

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## SFA (7. August 2008)

Geht doch mal 'ne Runde zusammen biken!


----------



## Frosthelm (7. August 2008)

SFA schrieb:


> Geht doch mal 'ne Runde zusammen biken!



Gute Idee!


----------



## Montana (7. August 2008)

hama687 schrieb:


> Und das alles weil ich gefragt habe.
> 
> Bitte, Back to Topic!
> 
> Guido, fährste nächste Woche Mittwoch nun im KF oder Lev, hatte das gestern nicht ganz verstanden?



Geht doch gar nicht anders. Ich muss doch Präsenz zeigen. 

Ar$ch huh, Zäng ussenander  ist angesagt 
Zu Nazis und Kommunisten (Vergleichen) : Das passt hier alles nicht her. Kleine Frotzeleien das ist gerade so OK aber der Rest 

Und die Top guides der KFL Szene  als _braun_ zu bezeichen ist mehr als ein schlechter Witz. 

Lasst Friede einkehren, Leute 

Anmeldung zur KFL-Sommer Tour Teil 2 

Bericht folgt morgen. ich will die aktuelle Diskussion nicht verwässern.
Nur soviel .... es waren 18 Leute am Start  

Gruß _Guido_


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (7. August 2008)

Frosthelm schrieb:


> ...Ziemlich deutlich habe ich das in der Auseinandersetzung um den Erberich mitbekommen. Dort wurden die selbsternannten "Trailwächter" sehr deutlich, was sie von sogenannten "Fremden" halten. ...


Was soll das bedeuten?

Meines Erachtens ist es vollkommen unmöglich, mitten im Wald (wie in Erberich geschehen) zu schaufeln und zu buddeln, um dann eine entsprechende Downhill-Strecke zu schaffen. Dies alles ohne irgend eine Absprache, auf privatem Gelände und noch dazu in der Nähe eines Bodendenkmals.


----------



## ralf (7. August 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> ... Das passt hier alles nicht her. *Kleine Frotzeleien* das ist gerade so OK aber der Rest



... wer zum Teufel ist eigentlich *"Frost Helmchen"? *Der Imperator himself? 

Wohl eher nicht - oder ... 
.
.
.
... oder ist das vielleicht der mit dieser überflüssigen und gähnend langweiligen Frost-HP?  


*Back to topic:*
Super Tour gestern Guido! 
Und auch großen Dank an Peter, der mal wieder KF-Trails aus dem Hut gezaubert hat, die ich in all den Jahren noch nicht entdeckt hatte! 
Und die Mitfahrer erst ... - Alles *Demokraten* erster Güte ... 

Leider hatte ich mein GPS _(das ich gar nicht besitze) _nicht dabei ... 

Ich glaube ich hatte anschließend ganz schön einen im Tee ... 

Gruß Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (7. August 2008)

ralf schrieb:


> ... wer zum Teufel ist eigentlich *"Frost Helmchen"? *Der Imperator himself?
> 
> Wohl eher nicht - oder ...
> .
> ...



Für Leute, die mit der kleinen Welt des Königsforstes zufrieden sind, erscheint die Seite sicherlich überflüssig. Es soll aber Menschen geben, die sich über den erweiterten heimischen Waldraum informieren wollen und dafür ist die Seite des Lord Frost Helmchen gut und informativ. Es gibt sicherlich im Indernet unterhaltsamere Seiten. Aber sie als langweilig zu bezeichnen, ist reichlich anmassend, wenn man bedenkt, dass dahinter einiges an Arbeit steckt und Herr Frosthelm damit mehr Inhalt liefert als 90 Prozent der Poster dieses inzwischen reichlich merkwürdig gewordenen Webvereins.


----------



## ralf (7. August 2008)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Für Leute, die mit der kleinen Welt des Königsforstes zufrieden sind, ...




*... isch immer 1x mehr wie Du ... *


Das ist hier der *KFL-Thread.* Eigentlich für *friedliches kooperatives Miteinander* bekannt ... 
Wer sich nicht dran hält, stellt sich selbst ins Abseits, wie Frost Helmchen ..., der hier aber nur genannt sein soll, weil er alle anderen mutwilligen Mißversteher getoppt hat ... 

Ralf


----------



## Frosthelm (8. August 2008)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> Was soll das bedeuten?
> 
> Meines Erachtens ist es vollkommen unmöglich, mitten im Wald (wie in Erberich geschehen) zu schaufeln und zu buddeln, um dann eine entsprechende Downhill-Strecke zu schaffen. Dies alles ohne irgend eine Absprache, auf privatem Gelände und noch dazu in der Nähe eines Bodendenkmals.



Das sehe ich genau wie Du.
Ich spiele hier auf zwei Dinge im Zusammenhang Erberich an:
Zum einen haben wir "Lord-Helmchens" in dieser Zeit ziemlich übel Mails erhalten, in denen uns und anderen "Fremden" Prügel angedroht wurde, sollten wir nochmals auf den Trails dort fahren. Diese Mails waren in ihrer Wortwahl eindeutig braun gefärbt.
Zum anderen sollen am Erberich Hakenkreuze aufgemalt worden sein.
Ich selbst habe diese zwar nicht gesehen, aber Anwohner und auch andere Personen aus der Gemeinde haben mir davon erzählt. Es ging so weit, dass die Anwohner Angst hatten noch in den Wald dort zu gehen!

"Patentrecht" und "Copyright auf Trails" kann man hier im Thread lesen ... 
Und eine Seite vorher werden detaillierte Karten mit Tourenlinie in dieses Forum (eins der größten MTB-Foren) gestellt... geht´s denn noch?


----------



## hama687 (8. August 2008)

*Es reicht, macht doch bitte einen eigenen Thread auf! *

*Back to Topic!!!*


----------



## Schnegge (8. August 2008)

Frosthelm schrieb:


> Das sehe ich genau wie Du.
> Ich spiele hier auf zwei Dinge im Zusammenhang Erberich an:
> Zum einen haben wir "Lord-Helmchens" in dieser Zeit ziemlich übel Mails erhalten, in denen uns und anderen "Fremden" Prügel angedroht wurde, sollten wir nochmals auf den Trails dort fahren. Diese Mails waren in ihrer Wortwahl eindeutig braun gefärbt.
> Zum anderen sollen am Erberich Hakenkreuze aufgemalt worden sein.
> ...



Hallo,

so langsam klärt sich die Sache doch auf. Scheinbar hat sich hier bei vielen (mir eingeschlossen) mit der Zeit (unabhängig von dieser Disskussion) etwas aufgestaut... so dass vieles überbewertet oder fehlinterpretiert wurde... Was bei euch "Helmchens" an Drohungen eingeht ist absolut nicht in Ordnung... Ihr macht eure Seite ja schließlich auch nicht nur für euch, sondern es ist genauso ein gut gemeintes freiwilliges Angebot, dass andere nutzen dürfen. Egal ob es nun sinnvoll ist die spots zu veröffentlichen oder nicht. Dazu habe ich mich schon geäußert. Diesbezüglich darf und soll sich jeder so verhalten wie er es möchte... 

Von "Patentrecht" und "Copyright auf *Trails*" war nicht die Rede. Es war die Rede von "Patentrecht" und "Copyright auf *Touren*". Der Auslöser hierfür war. Das jemand eine nicht selbst (in diesem Fall von mir)ausgearbeitete Tour, an einer anderen Stelle im Netz als seine eigene ausgegeben hat. Ich hatte es auch eigentlich nur kurz erwähnt, weil ich es nicht in Ordnung finde, die Arbeit eines anderen als seine eigene auszugeben. Ich habe natürlich kein wirkliches Recht/right an irgendwelchen touren, geschweige denn an den trails selbst. Die Begriffe "Patentrecht" und "Copyright" wurden in diesem Zusammenhang auch nicht im Sinne der Rechtsprechung, sondern mehr im Sinne des gesunden Menschenverstandes genutzt. Und wie gesagt bezogen auf die Zusammenstellung der Tour, nicht auf die hierfür genutzten Wege.

Das einzige was Guido und ich als kfl-treff-guides machen, ist die Leute zu bitten die tracks nicht online zu stellen. Zwingen kann und will ich auch niemanden. Der Treff lebt davon, dass sich die unterschiedlichsten Bevölkerungs- und Altersschichten bzw. Bikefahrweisen hier zusammen tuen um dem gemeinsammen Hobby fröhnen. Und das schon verdammt lange und extrem unkompliziert. Wir melden keinen Bestitz auf irgendwelche Teile des Waldes an. Denn der Wald ist wie gesagt für alle da...

Also bis bald im Wald... natürlich zum biken
Jörg


----------



## Montana (8. August 2008)

Schnegge schrieb:


> ....
> 
> 
> *Der Treff lebt davon, dass sich die unterschiedlichsten Bevölkerungs- und Altersschichten bzw. Bikefahrweisen hier zusammen tuen um dem gemeinsammen Hobby fröhnen. Und das schon verdammt lange und extrem unkompliziert. Wir melden keinen Bestitz auf irgendwelche Teile des Waldes an. Denn der Wald ist wie gesagt für alle da...*
> ...



So ist *es* und nicht anders und so einfach kann die Sache sein. 

Gruß _Guido_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frosthelm (8. August 2008)

Alles klar, Schnegge ... noch mal: nix für ungut!
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal auf einer Forsbach Runde 

"Copyright" Verletzung ist mir auch schon untergekommen (Fotos von mir wurden bei einer eBay Auktion verwendet). Dagegen kann man - besonders bei eBäh - leider kaum was machen.


----------



## MTB-Kao (8. August 2008)

Geht doch...


----------



## Montana (8. August 2008)

Frosthelm schrieb:


> .... in dieses Forum (eins der größten MTB-Foren) gestellt...



Ok ... danke für die Vorlage 

Ich nehme mir gerne die Zeit und fasse das Ganze mal etwas zusammen, für die Nachwelt. 

_Leichte Touren Königsforst, Tütberg und in der Ecke_

*Unser Forumsthread : *

online seit : 29.06.2005
Hits : > 200.000
Beiträge : ~ 7000

*Die Touren : *

1. KFL Tour 3.07.2005 mit hama687 
(Wir musste ja erst noch auf den langhaarigen Bombenleger, den wir auf einer der späteren Touren augegegabelt haben, warten )

.... ab dann ca. 45 - 50 Touren im Jahr (natürlich incl. nightrides ) 
... grob geschätzt durchschnittlich 10 Mitfahrer -innen

Das bedeutet, dass sich in den letzten 3 Jahren insgesamt ca. 1500 Menschen mit uns im KFL-Gebiet vergnügt haben. 

*Highlights : *

U R B A N - N I G H T R I D E  16.03.2006 (von Brück mitten durch die Kölner City mit 10 Leuten)
KFL - Tourentag (erstmals mit zwei Gruppen) 15.06.2006
KFL-Team Mittwoch Runde 23.08.2006 (mit ca. 30 Leuten) 
Holy Ghost KFL afternoon 01.11.2006 

... und  natürlich die ganzen tollen _Schnegge_ Schnellness Touren ... da muss er selbst was auswählen. 

Das Alles ist und bleibt kostenlos und ohne ist ohne jegliche Verpflichtung natürlich ohne Verein oder Verband 
.... ganz nach dem Motto : " wer kommt der kommt " 

Das Wichtigste aber ist, dass das Ganze _(auch in dieser Größenordnung) _ immer so unkompliziert wie möglich durchgeführt wurde und auch das bleibt in der Zukunft so. 

Grüße an Alle und Danke für eure nette Gesellschaft.

_Guido_


----------



## Delgado (8. August 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Grüße an Alle und Danke für eure nette Gesellschaft.
> 
> _Guido_



dito


----------



## Eifelwolf (8. August 2008)

Immer auch noch eines meiner persönlichen Highlights , an das ich mich sehr gern und oft zurückerinnere:



Montana schrieb:


> ...
> 
> *Highlights : *
> 
> U R B A N - N I G H T R I D E 16.03.2006 (von Brück mitten durch die Kölner City mit 10 Leuten)..


 
Bei dieser Gelegenheit: Auch einmal ein herzliches "Dankeschön" an die Guides des KFL für das emsig erarbeitete, manchmal wie eine Selbstverständlichkeit hingenommene Tourenangebot der letzten 3 Jahre, auch wenn ich aufgrund der Entfernung nur hin und wieder daran teilgenommen habe. Interessant auch zu sehen, welche MTB-Wege manche Biker zwischenzeitlich eingeschlagen haben .


----------



## Montana (8. August 2008)

Danke schön Helmut. Ich hoffe wir sehen uns bald mal wieder.



Ich habe mal die Berichte meiner persönlichen Highlights verlinkt.
Das sind ganz nette Geschichten und Namen tauchen da auf  

*Highlights : *

U R B A N - N I G H T R I D E -  16.03.2006 _(von Brück mitten durch die Kölner City mit 10 Leuten)_
KFL - Tourentag - _(erstmals mit zwei Gruppen) _15.06.2006
KFL-Team Mittwoch Runde  - 23.08.2006 _(mit ca. 30 Leuten) _
Holy Ghost KFL afternoon -  01.11.2006 


Viel Spaß beim Lesen

Gruß _Guido_


----------



## Eifelwolf (8. August 2008)

Kleine Ergänzung, wenns um KFL/ TTL (es MTM) geht: Schlamm-Nebel-Akku-lehr-Fahrt. 

Speziell für Guido die Tourbeschreibung lyrisch verpackt (diesmal etwas schwerer ):

_Klagt ein Vogel: Ach, auch mein Gefieder
Näßt der Regen flieg ich durch die Welt_


----------



## Delgado (8. August 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> *Highlights : *
> 
> U R B A N - N I G H T R I D E -  16.03.2006 _(von Brück mitten durch die Kölner City mit 10 Leuten)_
> KFL - Tourentag - _(erstmals mit zwei Gruppen) _15.06.2006
> ...




Schöööööööön 


Aber!!!

Alles schon länger her!?

Da drängt sich doch quasi eine Wiederbelebung auf 

Vielleicht was mit Touren und Grillen und Quatschen .....

Immerhin ist Sommer 

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Montana (8. August 2008)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Kleine Ergänzung, wenns um KFL/ TTL (es MTM) geht: Schlamm-Nebel-Akku-lehr-Fahrt.
> 
> Speziell für Guido die Tourbeschreibung lyrisch verpackt (diesmal etwas schwerer ):
> 
> ...



Ja, Helmut, Stimmt 100%ig

Das war natürlich auch super gut 

Und in der Woche darauf waren wir miit Dir und den Anderen ab Alfter unterwegs. Da war auch noch der in dem _gelben Hemd _dabei. Der darf übrigens auch noch mal mit uns mit 

Dazu passt das  hier noch und natürlich das :






Gertrud und Der-mit-dem-gelben-Trikot freuen sich über die Strahlkraft meines Blitzes. Sorry, war ein echt dreckiger Trick. *Originalbeschreibung des Bilds von Anja*


----------



## Vovin (8. August 2008)

Hallo,

auch von mir mal ein Lob an die KFL Leutchen und an die Leute die sich die mühe für die Touren machen..

Super Touren mit sehr netten und lockeren Leuten.    

MFG, Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (8. August 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Schöööööööön
> 
> 
> Aber!!!
> ...



Hi Micha,

klar ist das alles etwas länger her  aber damals war *jede Tour ein event * und alles war neu und toll ... auch die Auseinandersetzungen  ... heute nach für mich 100 -150 Touren im KF Gebiet ... zusätzlich zich Touren bei den diverseren MTB-Freunden ...  kann das naturgemäss nicht mehr ganz so sein  ... aber die Sache ist ja kontinuierlich weitergeführt worden und das ist gut so.

Bevor Fragen aufkommen : Warum immer wieder KF? Ganz einfach, weil das mein Heimatrevier ist und ich nach Feierabend locker mit dem Rad aus der Stadt heraus in den hügeligen Wald fahren konnte, ohne grossen Aufwand.

Zu Zelten und Grillen und Saufen : Ich bin gerne mal dabei, sofern es zeitlich passt.

Viele Grüße _Guido_


----------



## Montana (8. August 2008)

Vovin schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> auch von mir mal ein Lob an die KFL Leutchen und an die Leute die sich die mühe für die Touren machen..
> 
> ...



Danke Chris 

und damit kommen wir zum Kurzbericht der letzten Tour :

_KFL Sommer Tour 6.08.2008 _

Es waren, trotz oder wegen dem Trubel der letzten Tage, mal wieder 18 Leute am Start ... eine gleichgewichtige Masse an _Wellnessern_ und _flotten Typen_. Es war klar, dass wir uns alle noch an der Forsbacher Mühle treffen würden, daher war die Tourdauer limitiert. 

Jörg zog mit seiner Bande ... den üblichen Verdächtigen sowie mal wieder ein paar neuen Gesichtern ... Richtung Hardt und so 

Wir Anderen :

_sunnybubbles
stefan79
ralf
joscho
Vovin
Jerd
Peter1bike
i-men
Montana_

zogen gemütliche Kreise durch den schönen Königsforst und danach guide_dete_ Peter noch eine wunderschöne Trail Runde in der Gegend um Forsbach. Da wir noch Zeit hatten ging es abschliessend noch mal auf den Tütberg und über ein paar nette trails auch wieder runter. Und dann ging es ab zum Biergarten. Dort waren schon die schnellen Leute (musste ja so sein) anwesend und wir tranken gemütlich Bier und Schnaps oder was immer auch. 

Dann zeigte _Montana_ den übrig gebiebenen Schnell- und Wellnessern noch den richtigen Rückweg zum Parkplatz.

*Daten (Wellness) :* ca. 45 km / ca. 450 hm

*Besonderheiten **: *Sehr nette Menschen - sehr nette trails - KFL lebt 

Danke an alle Mitfahrer und mal wieder besonderen Dank an _Schnegge_ für das guiden der flotten Leute. 

Gruß _Guido_

P.S. Schönes Wochenende


----------



## ralf (8. August 2008)

... so, da nun wieder in Nostalgie gemacht wird  (...wieso eigentlich? Wirklich geändert hat sich in 3 J. KFL doch nichts ...) und Disharmonien verklungen sind, schiebe ich mal eben zwei CTF-Termine hier rein. *Insbesondere geeignet für die Liebhaber schneller Strecken und vieler Höhenmeter ...* 

*07.09.2008, CTF 56727 Mayen, Start 08:00 - 10:00 h; 66/51/33 km*
*14.09.2008, CTF 56299 Ochtendung, Start 07:00 - 10:00 h; 50/25 km*

Der Trailanteil ist gering, aber die Fahrer benötigen doch ein recht ausgeprägtes Fahrkönnen um die vielen schnellen Kurven ohne Ausrutscher zu meistern. 

Für mich habe ich die Termine festgehalten und werde dort mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit an den Start gehen.
Wenn noch mehr KFLer (und natürlich andere auch!) Interesse haben, sind Fahrgemeinschaften sicher sinnvoll.
LMB-Termine bei entsprechender Resonanz.

Gruß Ralf 


PS: Ich gebe die Tage die aktuelle Handyliste heraus. Wer also Änderungen hat oder in die Liste aufgenommen werden möchte, sollte schnell eine PN mit den erforderlichen Daten (eMail nicht vergessen!) an mich senden. Das gilt natürlich auch für Löschungen, sofern erforderlich.
@Pepin: Deine Daten habe ich ja ...


----------



## bernhardwalter (11. August 2008)

@ all,

Heute habe ich wieder einmal die allwöchentliche Rheinrunde eingestellt,mit einem max. Schnitt von garantierten 20 km/h.
Termin ist eingestellt,mal sehen wer alles mitfährt na dann bis Heute Abend 18.00 Uhr an der Schmitze Buud  und ich rechne mit reger Teilhaberschaft


----------



## bernhardwalter (12. August 2008)

Da sich gestern niemand angemeldet hatte,bin ich dann schon um 17.00 Uhr mit dem Crossbike von Sylvia los Richtung Panzerstrasse,eigendlich wollte ich ja langsam fahren aber dann überholte mich kurz vor Beginn der Panzerstrasse ein RR Fahrer und da bin ich dann im Windsdchatten bis zur Abbiegung Aggerstadion drangeblieben ( 30,4 er Schnitt  ) von da an ging es dann gemütlich weiter,irgendwo in der Nähe von Mondorf traf ich dann noch Heinz @ Heio mit einem Rennrad ( besser noch er hatte mich erkannt ) wir fuhren dann gemeinsam bis zur Groov  mit viel  und moderatem Tempo dort trennten sich die Wege und es ging mit schnellen Schritten Richtung Treffpunkt zurück.
61,8 km mit einem 26,8 er Schnitt


----------



## bikekiller (13. August 2008)

Tach zusammen,

wenn ihr schon mein Foto hier platziert, so will ich mich wenigstens mal kurz melden... 

War lange nicht mehr hier und im Wald mit den KFLern, dies aus verschiedensten Gründen, meist, weil ich im wahren Leben mehr tun darf und dann auch weil ich nun erstmals echten Stress mit biketags habe, denn  eines meiner Kunstwerke wurde verwendet ohne mich zu fragen und dies in 4 stelliger Auflage...  jetzt erst wird offenbar, in welch nebulöser Szene man sich zum Thema Radsport bewegt. Will man legal dagegen angehen, so werden Saiten aufgezogen, die ich bisher noch nicht kannte. Aber ich lebe noch und freue mich auf schöne Herbst- Wintertouren zusammen mit den alten und neuen KFLern.


----------



## Delgado (13. August 2008)

bikekiller schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> 
> wenn ihr schon mein Foto hier platziert, so will ich mich wenigstens mal kurz melden...
> 
> War lange nicht mehr hier und im Wald mit den KFLern, dies aus verschiedensten Gründen, meist, weil ich im wahren Leben mehr tun darf und dann auch weil ich nun erstmals echten Stress mit biketags habe, denn  eines meiner Kunstwerke wurde verwendet ohne mich zu fragen und dies in 4 stelliger Auflage...  jetzt erst wird offenbar, in welch nebulöser Szene man sich zum Thema Radsport bewegt. Will man legal dagegen angehen, so werden Saiten aufgezogen, die ich bisher noch nicht kannte. Aber ich lebe noch und freue mich auf schöne Herbst- Wintertouren zusammen mit den alten und neuen KFLern.




Wollte heute mal bei KFL Hallo sagen kommen.
Kommst Du auch?

Gruß

Micha


----------



## bikekiller (13. August 2008)

es regnet.....



Delgado schrieb:


> Wollte heute mal bei KFL Hallo sagen kommen.
> Kommst Du auch?
> 
> Gruß
> ...


----------



## Montana (13. August 2008)

Schön von Dir mal wieder was zu lesen, _bikekillerin_  und wir würden uns alle sehr freuen wenn Du mal wieder mit uns auf Tour gehst. Kannste Dich überhaupt noch an uns erinnern?

Blöd mit der copyright Verletzung  da hätten wir ja wieder ein neues Diskussionsthema  Was ist denn da genau passiert 


@ All KFLer -innen 

Heute Abend ist ja mal wieder volles Haus und das ohne Thread traffic 
Es wird zwei Gruppen geben und ich hoffe für die lahme Säcke  auf eine _die unbekannte WH Tour_ die Peter uns verprochen hat Biergarten ist ja nicht so angesagt. Ich freue mich schon sehr auf eine ruhige Tour, besonders da ich gestern einen dreifachen _Ärzte_ Besuch in BN hatte 

Bis später

Gruß _Guido _



bikekiller schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> 
> wenn ihr schon mein Foto hier platziert, so will ich mich wenigstens mal kurz melden...
> 
> War lange nicht mehr hier und im Wald mit den KFLern, dies aus verschiedensten Gründen, meist, weil ich im wahren Leben mehr tun darf und dann auch weil ich nun erstmals echten Stress mit biketags habe, denn  eines meiner Kunstwerke wurde verwendet ohne mich zu fragen und dies in 4 stelliger Auflage...  jetzt erst wird offenbar, in welch nebulöser Szene man sich zum Thema Radsport bewegt. Will man legal dagegen angehen, so werden Saiten aufgezogen, die ich bisher noch nicht kannte. Aber ich lebe noch und freue mich auf schöne Herbst- Wintertouren zusammen mit den alten und neuen KFLern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Kao (14. August 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Wollte heute mal bei KFL Hallo sagen kommen.
> Kommst Du auch?
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Wann kommst DU denn mal wieder?


----------



## MTB-Kao (14. August 2008)

Gestern mit einem Grinsen ins Bett gegangen und heute mit einem Grinsen aufgewacht  War mal wieder eine geile Tour mit Trailmaster Jörg. Ich dachte zwar zwischendurch, dass uns jeden Moment kaukasische Grenzposten aufgreifen, aber als ich das Schild "Bleifeld" gelsen hatte, war ich dann doch wieder beruhigt 

Für nächste Woche wird dann wieder die Helmlampe rausgekramt, da es doch mittlerweile recht früh dunkel wird


----------



## Delgado (14. August 2008)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Wann kommst DU denn mal wieder?



Da bikekiller gekniffen hat war der Reiz weg 

Nee, im Ernst: Gestern warein lustiges EZF auf der Panzerstraße mit 20 Leuten aus'm Rennradforum.

Mit An- und Abreise hatte ich 142 km, was als Vorbereitung für Rad am Ring recht wichtig ist. Nächste Woche hole ich mir den letzten Schliff aber wieder bei KFL 

Hat sich ja bewährt 

Gruß

Micha


PS: Teile von KFL (@helman) wurden noch auf dem Heimweg gesichtet und zum Smalltalk genötigt


----------



## Frankie Cologne (14. August 2008)

@all!

Tach zusammen, ich habe mich gestern erstmalig an einer Eurer Touren beteiligt und bin echt begeistert von der gestrigen "langsamen und leichten" Tour. 
Hat mir Echt viel Spass mit Euch gemacht und mein neues Bike hat seine Feuertaufe im Dreck mehr als bestanden...Es sieht noch immer zum heulen aus...

Ich möchte an dieser Stelle den "Kollegen" aus meiner Gruppe für die freundliche und lockere Aufnahme danken und werde mich sicher öfters "einklinken", vielleicht sogar schon kommenden Mittwoch.

Speziell möchte ich mich bei den oder dem Tourenguide(s) bedanken, für die Zeit und Mühe beim Tourenausarbeiten. SUPER JOB! 

Freu mich auf weitere schöne Runden mit Euch....

Eurer FRANKIE Cologne

Bess demnähx!


----------



## Montana (14. August 2008)

Schön, dass es Dir gut gefalllen hat, Frank  und Du darfst natürlich gerne wieder kommen 

und damit kommen wir zum Kurzbericht der letzten Tour :

_KFL Sommer Tour 13.08.2008 Teil 2 _

Wieder 'ne Menge Leute am Start _(so ca. 15)_ ...  trotz Regen zum Startzeitpuikt... Jörg zog mit seiner Bande Richtung Agger und so 

Wir Anderen :

_
Frankie Cologne
i-men
Heio
Montana
ralf
Vovin
Peter1bike

_

... zogen relativ flotte Kreise unter der Leitung von _Peter1bike_ durch die Wahner Heide. Wo wir da überall genau waren weiss nur der guide  Ich fand das Tempo übrigens nicht sooooo langsam, aber das lag bestimmt an meinen _Ärzte_ Beinen oder was Ähnlichem. 

*Daten  :* ca. 40 km / ca. 250 hm

*Besonderheiten **: * Mal ein wenig Abwechslung mit etwas Sand - ein paar Pfützen - manchmal Matsch und einigen Flugzeugen 

Danke an Peter für das guiden unserer _ langsamen _Gruppe 

Gruß _Guido_

Nächste Woche hätte ich mal wieder Lust auf eine traditionelle Hardt / KF Runde in gewohnt ruhigem Tempo. Bitte vormerken. Danach bin ich zwei Wochen nicht da ... _greece_ wartet schon 

P.S. Schönes Wochenende


----------



## ralf (14. August 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> *Besonderheiten **: * Mal ein wenig Abwechslung mit etwas Sand - ein paar Pfützen - manchmal Matsch und einigen Flugzeugen



... und eine *geknackte Kette*, die aber so schnell repariert war, daß es wohl niemand so richtig mitbekommen hat ... 


Daß ich die beiden entfernten Glieder der Natur überlassen habe war ökologisch nicht korrekt _... und ärgert mich im Nachhinein maßlos ..._ 

Ansonsten mal wieder 'ne super Tour. Mal was anderes - weil ich kenne die Wahner Heide_, c) by Socken-J.,_ eigentlich nur *"am Zaun entlang"* ... 

Gruß Ralf 

PS: Danke Peter für das geile Nietwerkzeug!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peter1bike (14. August 2008)

Hi Frank,

schön das Dir die Tour gefallen hat. Dies war aber nur eine ehr mäßige Runde. Die besten Touren mit einem Trailanteil von 80% kommen erst noch. Wir haben da einiges im Angebot. Hoffe Du bekommst Lust auf mehr......

Danke nochmal dafür, dass Ihr mir alle so brave gefolgt seit.

Guter Vorschlag Guido, nächsten Mittwoch sollten wir auch mal ein paar Höhenmeter machen.
Also bis die Tage.
Viele Grüße von Peter


----------



## Frankie Cologne (14. August 2008)

peter1bike schrieb:


> Hi Frank,
> 
> schön das Dir die Tour gefallen hat. Dies war aber nur eine ehr mäßige Runde. Die besten Touren mit einem Trailanteil von 80% kommen erst noch. Wir haben da einiges im Angebot. Hoffe Du bekommst Lust auf mehr......
> 
> ...



Ich hab jetzt schon Lust auf mehr bekommen... 

Bike ist jetzt auch wieder einigermaßen sauber und gefettet


----------



## Schnegge (15. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

bei uns war's auch wie gewohnt eine Nette Gruppe mit insgesammt neun bikern. Dank meines Namensgedächtnisses, bekomm' ich die aber bestimmt nich' alle zusammen. Egal ich probier es mal:

konfuzius
gülle
abgehtdiepost
mtb-kao
asphaltjunkie
hellman
rene_m
Giantac2
und ich

Dieses mal gings quer durch den Königsforst nach Forsbach und über den Friedhofstrail nach Hoffnungsthal. Den Lüdrich haben wir erstmal links liegen gelassen, um uns nach Dürbusch aufzumachen. Zwichen Dürbusch und Heiligenhaus gabs es dann ein kleines trail-Gewitter . Alle anderen Gewitter und Regenwolken habe ich auf Wunsch der Mitfahrer geschickt umfahren . In Bleifeld kannten sich dann die meißten wieder aus und sahen sich schon auf bekannten Wegen gen Heimat rollen. Doch der versteckte trail am Süden war wohl doch unbekannt... und wurde als erste richtige nightride-Abfahrt der Saison genossen. Gülle fand diesen trail so toll, dass er sich so richtig zu ihm hingezogen fühlte und ersteinmal Hautkontakt suchte... ... In Hoffnungsthal der Dunkelheit des Waldes entronnen fuhren wir über Asphalt mit schöner Aussicht nach Forsbach. Um dann (mehr oder weniger) gemütlich zu Ausgangspunkt zurückzukehren...

Nochmals Dank and die netten Mitbiker
Jörg

Die Daten:

48 km 900 hm Schnitt 14 - 15 km/h


----------



## Montana (15. August 2008)

Schnegge schrieb:


> ....
> ... ein Nick der mir nicht mehr einfällt  und ich.....



Da kann ich helfen  das war doch der* Frank @ GIANTAC2 *... aber der war schon solange nicht mehr dabei  dass er fast in Vergessenheit  geraten ist, zumindest bei _Montana_ der immer noch ein Lampengehäuse von ihm hat. 



Schnegge schrieb:


> ....
> 
> 48 km 900 hm Schnitt 14 - 15 km/h



Da waren wir auch nicht viel langsamer   halt mit 650 hms weniger 

Schöner Bericht übrigens. Bis nächsten Mittwoch

Gruß _Guido_

P.S. Übrigens, habt ihr in einem der Nachbarthreads gelesen, dass ihr zu einer Tour eingeladen worden seid, die am Sonntag um 7:00 Uhr startet?  Ich wünsche allen die mitfahren möglichst viel Spaß. Ich weiss jedoch 100%ig was ich um diese Zeit mache.


----------



## Kettenfresser (15. August 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> ... die am *Sonntag um 7:00 Uhr *startet?  ...Ich weiss jedoch 100%ig was ich *um diese Zeit mache*.



Na rate mal wo ich bin


----------



## Montana (15. August 2008)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Na rate mal wo ich bin



Frühschicht  oder was 

Gruß _Guido_


----------



## Montana (15. August 2008)

ralf schrieb:


> ... und eine *geknackte Kette*, die aber so schnell repariert war, daß es wohl niemand so richtig mitbekommen hat ...
> 
> 
> Daß ich die beiden entfernten Glieder der Natur überlassen habe war ökologisch nicht korrekt _... und ärgert mich im Nachhinein maßlos ..._
> ...



*Who the f*ck ist Socken-J.? * 

Die Tour vom Peter war echt nett und mal wieder  'ne schöne Abwechslung. 

Nächsten Mittwoch gibt es mal wieder was Traditionelles  die trails im _Brück Holweide Dellbrück Gebiet _und dann zur Hardt und übern KF zurück. Wie wärs damit? Das Ganze ist _sunnybubbles_ geeignet. 
*100% versprochen *

Schönes Wochenende an Alle


----------



## ralf (15. August 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> *Who the f*ck ist Socken-J.? *



... hab'sch mittlerweile schon vergessen. Der wurde wohl vor Jahren zum Briketts stapeln mit 'nem Verbandspäckchen in den Kohlenkeller gesperrt. Kriegt er aber nicht so wirklich hin und darf deshalb nicht raus - aus 'm Keller ... 

Guido, ... hinter Dir fahre isch überall her! Auch über Holweide nach Hart ... sogar wenn's an langen Zäunen entlang geht ... 

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Sunnybubbles (15. August 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> [...] Das Ganze ist _sunnybubbles_ geeignet.
> *100% versprochen *



hm da MUSS ich  mich ja quasi anmelden  Aber wenn Gerds Rad bis Dienstag fit ist, starten wir dann hier eine Tour.. da muss ich sehen, ob meine Beinchen dann auch die Mittwochstour noch aushalten.. 
Morgen gehts erstmal in die Eifel


----------



## ralf (15. August 2008)

Sunnybubbles schrieb:


> ... da muss ich sehen, ob meine Beinchen dann auch die Mittwochstour noch aushalten..



... falls nicht, was ich nicht hoffe, schickst Du den Alex ... 
... oder ihr kommt gleich beide ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ommer (15. August 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> P.S. Übrigens, habt ihr in einem der Nachbarthreads gelesen, dass ihr zu einer Tour eingeladen worden seid, die *am Sonntag um 7:00 Uhr* startet?  Ich wünsche allen die mitfahren möglichst viel Spaß. Ich weiss jedoch 100%ig was ich um diese Zeit mache.




da wüsste ich auch was nettes.....


----------



## ralf (15. August 2008)

Ommer schrieb:


> da wüsste ich auch was nettes.....



...  ... ...  ... ...


----------



## Jerd (16. August 2008)

ralf schrieb:


> ... falls nicht, was ich nicht hoffe, schickst Du den Alex ...
> ... oder ihr kommt gleich beide ...



Es kommt sogar die ganze Leverkusener Runde zum Handshake  vorbei. Habe mit Guido ausgemacht, dass wir uns in Dellbrück treffen und dann gemeinsam etwas trailen.


----------



## Sunnybubbles (16. August 2008)

cooool so muss ich mich nicht für eine Tour entscheiden.


----------



## MTB-Kao (19. August 2008)

Ich habe mich mal für Mtwwoch eingetragen, weiß aber noch nicht ob ich es schaffen werde. Habe noch bis 18 Uhr ein Meeting, was wahrscheinlich eher länger dauern wird.

Also, wenn ich nicht pünktlich bin bitte nicht auf mich warten.

So long
Lars


----------



## Delgado (19. August 2008)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Ich habe mich mal für Mtwwoch eingetragen, weiß aber noch nicht ob ich es schaffen werde. Habe noch bis 18 Uhr ein Meeting, was wahrscheinlich eher länger dauern wird.
> 
> Also, wenn ich nicht pünktlich bin bitte nicht auf mich warten.
> 
> ...



Meetings immer stehend, ohne Getränke & Knabbereien abhalten!

Kostet nur die halbe Zeit.

Gruß

Micha


----------



## MTB-Kao (19. August 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Meetings immer stehend, ohne Getränke & Knabbereien abhalten!
> 
> Kostet nur die halbe Zeit.
> 
> ...



Ein paar Kekse müssen schon sein, sonst bin ich ja völlig unterzuckert


----------



## Razzor (20. August 2008)

Werd morgen früh 08:00 Uhr in Porz-Eil losfahren und in Richtung Königsforst fahen. Werde mich durch den Königsforst schlagen um anschließend den mir unbekannten Lüderich zu bezwingen. Mal schauen was das gibt


----------



## Jerd (20. August 2008)

Razzor schrieb:


> Werd morgen früh 08:00 Uhr in Porz-Eil losfahren und in Richtung Königsforst fahen. Werde mich durch den Königsforst schlagen um anschließend den mir unbekannten Lüderich zu bezwingen. Mal schauen was das gibt



Das ist die richtige Einstellung! 

Wann fährst du denn mal wieder mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Razzor (20. August 2008)

Am 17 Sep. habe ich frei. Könnte da eventuell mitkommen. Werde bis dahin mein neuen Sattel haben (Terry Fly Men 2008). Hoffe das dadurch meine Knieschmerzen verschwinden.


----------



## Razzor (21. August 2008)

So, bin wieder zurück. Ich GLAUBE das ich am Lüderich war. Auf 256m Höhe (laut Tacho) habe ich eine umzäunte Hütte gefunden. Leider hab ich den Weg dann nicht mehr runter gefunden. Bin dann auf irgendeinem Trail dann ins Tal gefahren. 

40km
520hm

Morgen gehts wieder los


----------



## i-men (21. August 2008)

Die umzäunte ´Hütte´ ist der Wasserbehälter Lüderich

Auf nem Trail bergab, das hört sich doch nach dem richtigen Weg an


----------



## Razzor (21. August 2008)

i-men schrieb:


> Auf nem Trail bergab, das hört sich doch nach dem richtigen Weg an





naja, der richtige Weg bergab, ist so ne Sache... 
Wusste nicht weiter da alle Wege um den Lüderich herum führen. Hab dann durch zufall MTB Spuren entdeckt. Die führten dann ein Abhang hinunter. Naja... bin dann da runter und wusste im ersten Augenblick nicht ob ich schreien soll oder lieber direkt vom Fahrrad abspringen. Bin da runter gefeuert wie sonst was. Hab alle Bremsen gezogen... Sah bestimmt lustig aus  Total unkoordiniert und absolut keine Kontrolle. Bin unten in irgendeinem Wohngebiet rausgekommen. 
Lustig war´s jedenfalls 

Morgen früh fahr ich wieder raus. Erst durch die Wahner Heide und später zum Tütberg. Oder umgekehrt, muss ich noch schauen. Will endlich 70km Marke brechen und über 700hm kommen


----------



## Anfaenger64 (21. August 2008)

Hallo,

habe gestern zum erstenmal die KFL Wellness Tour mitgemacht und dieses gelernt:

- Usus ist es, sich auf den ERSTEN Metern langzumachen

- das Fahrrad ist mit möglichst viel Klütter auszustatten, damit ein Suchspiel im Unterholz beginnen kann
- ihr seid eine Super Truppe
- Licht wird generell überbewertet
- Spass haben ist sehr einfach



Danke nochmal an alle und besonders den Guid(o)e


----------



## Sunnybubbles (21. August 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Das Ganze ist _sunnybubbles_ geeignet.
> *100% versprochen *



oooh ich war jetzt doch nicht dabei  
guido, muss ich jetzt ein schlechtes gewissen haben? 
ich versuchs nächste woche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralf (22. August 2008)

Hallo KFLers,

etwas spät, aber immerhin: Die Mittwochstour war mal wieder super und zu 97% traillastig. Die ganzen Wege in der Hardt kann ich mir nach all den Jahren KFL immer noch nicht merken. Deshalb habe ich nun aufgerüstet und bin ebenfalls unter die GPSer gegangen. Dann gibt es demnächst für mich keine "hidden trails" mehr ... 
Besten Dank auch noch für die umfassende GPS-Beratung, die ich während der Tour geniessen durfte ... 

Guido ist kommende Woche wohl in Urlaub. Das Wellnessguiding würden dann alte KFL-Kämpfer übernehmen. Ich würde es machen ... oder Du Ingo .. oder gar Peter ... ? Egal wie, wir finden schon einen Guide,

@ Jörg Schnegge: Setzt Du die Tour wieder ins LMB? ... 
Isch kann dat aber auch machen ...

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Schildbürger (22. August 2008)

Razzor schrieb:


> Am 17 Sep. habe ich frei. Könnte da eventuell mitkommen. Werde bis dahin mein neuen Sattel haben (Terry Fly Men 2008). Hoffe das dadurch meine Knieschmerzen verschwinden.



Hi,
Kniebeschwerden hatte ich bis vor einem 3/4 Jahr auch gehabt, nach längeren Touren.
Bis ich meinen neuen Rahmen bekommen hatte. Obwohl sich dessen Maße nicht wesentlich von meinen anderen Rahmen unterschied hatte ich keine Kniebeschwerden mehr.
Mach den Sattel ggf. was höher und nach VORNE.
Am Sattel selber liegt es jedenfalls nicht! Da bekommst du ggf. andere Beschwerden, wenn der nicht passt.

EDIT: Ich meinte den Sattel nach vorne zu schieben, ansonsten sollte er waagerecht sein.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=350087
Den Specialized Phenom Gel teste ich zur Zeit noch, bin bisher erst 2 Runden damit gefahren, macht aber einen guten Eindruck.
Sonst können wir das auch per PM besprechen wenn noch Fragen sind.


----------



## Razzor (22. August 2008)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Hi,
> Kniebeschwerden hatte ich bis vor einem 3/4 Jahr auch gehabt, nach längeren Touren.
> Bis ich meinen neuen Rahmen bekommen hatte. Obwohl sich dessen Maße nicht wesentlich von meinen anderen Rahmen unterschied hatte ich keine Kniebeschwerden mehr.
> Mach den Sattel ggf. was höher und nach VORNE.
> Am Sattel selber liegt es jedenfalls nicht! Da bekommst du ggf. andere Beschwerden, wenn der nicht passt.



Sattel müsste jetzt von der Höhe optimal sein. Wenn ich ihn noch höher stelle, rutsche ich mit dem Hintern hin und her. Nach vorne geneigt habe ich ihn auch. Hatte vorher taube Nüs**. 
Habe das Gefühl das der Rahmen etwas zu groß für mich ist. Hab ein 20" Rahmen bei 186cm Körpergröße.
Bestelle mir zum Sattel noch Barends. Zur Zeit ist nach meinem Geschmack mein Oberkörper zu tief zum Lenker hin. Weiß nich ob ich den Lenker etwas höher Stellen soll. Hab da sehr wenig Ahnung von.

Knie tun mir nach einer Tour beim gehen kaum bis garnicht weh, jedoch wenn ich mich setze und dann aufstehe, tut es schon ziemlich weh. Aber nie länger als ein Tag. 

Hab halt noch sehr wenig Erfahrung. 

Sorry für Off Topic...


----------



## Eifelwolf (22. August 2008)

@ Razzor: Investiere 4,20  in die aktuelle "Bike" (Heft 09/2008), dort gibt es eine Reportage zum Thema "Biken ohne Schmerzen". Vielleicht findest Du dort schon eine Antwort. 

Der Sattel ist eine Wissenschaft für sich. Fachleute (hoffentlich auch in Deinem Bikeshop) können Dich beraten und messen z. B. den Abstand Deiner "Sitzknochen" und empfehlen Dir einen entsprechenden, zu Dir passenden Sattel. Den Sattel nach vorne zu neigen heißt, auf Dauer nach vorne zu rutschen und die Handgelenke zusätzlich zu belasten. Diese Position ist daher meist suboptimal. Lass' Dich einfach einmal beraten!


----------



## Jerd (24. August 2008)

ralf schrieb:


> Guido ist kommende Woche wohl in Urlaub. Das Wellnessguiding würden dann alte KFL-Kämpfer übernehmen. Ich würde es machen ... oder Du Ingo .. oder gar Peter ... ? Egal wie, wir finden schon einen Guide,



Ich könnte es auch machen... Die Tour würde dann in eher KFL-fremdes Gebiet gehen, nämlich als Dörferrunde einmal rund um Bergisch-Gladbach - 35 km, um die 400 Höhenmeter.


----------



## Schnegge (24. August 2008)

Ich bin für Mittwoch raus...

hab mir eben mein Schaltwerk abgerissen . Ich denke mal, dass Ralf oder Jerd für Mittwoch einen Termin reinstellen. Also liebe Schnellnesser, wer hat Lust die KFL-Runde zu guiden...

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Konfuzius (24. August 2008)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Ich bin für Mittwoch raus...
> 
> hab mir eben mein Schaltwerk abgerissen .



Also das ist doch kein Grund!  Hatte ich neulich auch 
Bin morgen in Bonn, kann Dir eins von H&S mitbringen. XT Shadow für 33 EUR?

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Schnegge (24. August 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Also das ist doch kein Grund!  Hatte ich neulich auch
> Bin morgen in Bonn, kann Dir eins von H&S mitbringen. XT Shadow für 33 EUR?
> 
> Gruß
> Ralf



Zu spät,

hab schon bestellt...

Aber trotzdem Danke


----------



## ralf (24. August 2008)

So,

*hier ist der Termin!*

Ob nun Gerd oder ich das Guiding machen, entscheiden wir locker vor Ort!
Auf jeden Fall wird es Wellness sein ... 

Die schnellen Leute die sich anmelden, sprechen sich am besten hier im Forum vorher ab, wer das Guidihg übernimmt. So weiß dann jeder Bescheid wo er dran ist.

Bis Mittwoch,

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Razzor (24. August 2008)

Ich bin dann mal dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Kao (25. August 2008)

Wenn zu viele Leute für eine Gruppe da sind würde ich das Schnellnessguiding übernehmen. Wie schreibt Guido immer: können wir locker vor Ort entscheiden...


----------



## ralf (25. August 2008)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Wenn zu viele Leute für eine Gruppe da sind würde ich das Schnellnessguiding übernehmen. Wie schreibt Guido immer: können wir locker vor Ort entscheiden...



... Super! Dann hast Du jetzt den Zuschlag für die Schnellnesser.
Alles andere vor Ort.


----------



## i-men (25. August 2008)

Hallo KFLer,

ich habe für Mittwoch noch nen späten Termin ausstehen, daher bin ich vermutlich leider nicht dabei. Job geht halt vor.

Ingo


----------



## Razzor (27. August 2008)

Kann mir jemand noch den genauen Ort bzw. Straße wo der Treffpunkt ist nennen? War bis jetzt nur ein mal dabei.


----------



## Jerd (27. August 2008)

Razzor schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand noch den genauen Ort bzw. Straße wo der Treffpunkt ist nennen? War bis jetzt nur ein mal dabei.



Parkplatz an der Straße "Am Wildwechsel" in Brück: In Google Maps


----------



## Razzor (27. August 2008)

danke


----------



## peter1bike (27. August 2008)

Hallo Gerd,

war eine echt schöne Tour, obwohl wir LEV sehr nahe gekommen sind.
Mit An- und Rückfahr waren es dann doch 54 km.
Gruß von Peter


----------



## Jerd (28. August 2008)

peter1bike schrieb:
			
		

> war eine echt schöne Tour, obwohl wir LEV sehr nahe gekommen sind.



Och, wir haben ja kaum an der Stadtgrenze von Bergisch-Gladbach gekratzt 

Der Tourbericht:

Es fuhren heute insgesamt 11 (elf!) Biker in Gebiete, die noch nie zuvor ein Wellnesser gesehen hatte: Bergisch Gladbach, in das Revier der Schlebuscher Runde . 

Die Tour führte uns zunächst auf ziemlich direktem Wege - also quer durch Lustheide - zur Saaler Mühle und dann zur Grube Cox. Diese umfuhren wir links und waren somit ziemlich zügig am Schlosshotel Lerbach. Dort ging es nun hinauf Richtung Naturfreundehaus, aber nur bis Kaltenbroich, wo wir zunächst das schöne Gefälle runter düsten.

Das war aber nur eine Finte des Guides, denn es ging in der Gegensteigung sofort mit 17% den Berg rauf - erst auf Asphalt, dann aber mit den gleichen Prozenten durch eine Wiese . Die Geführten ertrugen es klaglos . Aber sie hatten vielleicht auch keine andere Wahl....

Der Weg führte uns nach Breite, und dort ging es jetzt zunächst durch Wiesen, dann einen Trail entlang flowing hinunter nach Herrenstrunden.

Dort wartete freilich die nächste Steigung in Form des Wanderweges A1. Hier gingen die Prozente ebenfalls wieder in den zweistelligen Bereich über einen ausgewaschenen Weg mit einigen Stufen hinauf. Auch hier keine Widerworte . Vielleicht beruhigte aber auch die älteste Mountainbiker-Lüge der Welt: "Das war jetzt die letzte Steigung" . 

Jedenfalls waren wir bereits kurz darauf am Funkturm bei Romaney und folgten der Höhenstraße ein Stück. Leider war der Himmel so trüb, dass wir nicht einmal den Kölner Dom sehen konnten  - und das geht sonst immer, ich schwöre!

Jetzt ging es im Prinzip nur noch abwärts. Erst über Ober- und Unterholz nach Hebborn, dort einen Trail runter und dann - glaube nie einem Guide - doch wieder hoch, und wieder über Stufen. Dies aber nur, um noch den Wurzeltrail oberhalb von Nußbaum mitnehmen zu können.

Von dort ging es dann hinunter zur Diepeschrather Mühle, links und rechts ein paar kleinere Trails mitnehmend. Dann über Thielenbruch, Schluchter Heide und Dellbrück zurück.

Am Ende standen bei mir 37 km und 400 Höhenmeter auf dem Tacho, bei einem Schnitt von 14,5 km/h.

Einen schönen Dank an die vielen Mitfahrer. Leider konnte ich mir unmöglich all die Namen und Nicknamen merken. Es waren jedenfalls sowohl bekannte als auch für mich neue Gesichter dabei.

Und ihr wart alle super 

Und so sah das von oben aus:


----------



## Sunnybubbles (28. August 2008)

hi gerd, 
war ne suuuuper tour. zuhause hatte ich dann 459hm, 71,8km, 4h35min fahrzeit und einen schnitt von 15,7 . die alpen können kommen. 
und ich hab so ein höhenprofildings gebastelt.. allerdings ist die rückfahrt nach lev noch mit drin 






gruß
kerstin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (28. August 2008)

Schöne Tour Gerd,

ich kann bestätigen, dass man von der Höhenstraße oberhalb von Romany eine super Aussicht inkl. Domblick hat . Is' daher (abgesehen von einigen fiesen  Rampen) quasi meine Lieblings-Asphaltstück... Mein Schaltwerk liegt leider immer noch in irgeneinem Karton  und wird heute hoffentlich von einem freundlichen Paketdienstchauffeur Richtung Refrath geschaukelt... 

Aber endlich hat es mal geklappt, dass mal 'ne schöne große KFL-Gruppe ohne Guido und mich zustandekommt...  geht doch .

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## ultra2 (28. August 2008)

Jerd schrieb:


> Der Tourbericht:
> ...Biker in Gebiete, die noch nie zuvor ein Wellnesser gesehen hatte: Bergisch Gladbach, in das Revier der Schlebuscher Runde ....



Hallo Gerd, vielen Dank fürs mitnehmen. Es war eine schöne gemütliche Runde. Als wahrer NichtKFLer ist mir dieses Gebiet natürlich nicht unbekannt.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Stefan79 (28. August 2008)

Möchte mich gerne anschließen. Sehr schöne Runde, auch wenn für mich teilweise die Himmelsrichtung (inkl. Domblick) nicht bekannt war  Schöne Steigungen, tolle Abfahrten, nette Truppe... Bis nächste Woche. 

Stefan


----------



## Schnegge (28. August 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Hallo Gerd, vielen Dank fürs mitnehmen. Es war eine schöne gemütliche Runde. Als wahrer NichtKFLer ist mir dieses Gebiet natürlich nicht unbekannt.
> 
> Grüße
> Jens



Den wahren KFL-Schnellnessern ist dieses Gebiet sehr bekannt  ...inkl. weiterer trails und natürlich Rampen


----------



## ralf (28. August 2008)

... und hier die Tour noch mal im Koogle-Format ... 





Super Tour Gerd! ... ... 

Gruß Ralf


----------



## MTB-Kao (28. August 2008)

Sieht doch interessant aus. Nicht dass ihr meint es hätte keine Schnellnässer gegeben...  Wir fahren zwar nur zu viert, aber sonst war es wie immer... rauf und runter und rauf und runter... Vielen Dank an Ralf für's Guiden. Vielleicht hat jemand die Tourdaten? War übrigens irgendwie schon komisch ganz alleine im Dunkeln den Tütberg hinauf zu fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konfuzius (28. August 2008)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Wir fahren zwar nur zu viert, aber sonst war es wie immer... rauf und runter und rauf und runter... Vielen Dank an Ralf für's Guiden. Vielleicht hat jemand die Tourdaten?



Die Tourdaten waren auch wie gewohnt... 
Ich hatte ungefähr 3 Stunden Fahrzeit, 43 km und knapp 900 hm bei nem 14,5er Schnitt.


----------



## Razzor (28. August 2008)

War eine echt super Tour! Ich hoffe das ich nächsten Mittwoch Zeit habe. 
Hat jemand Fotos gemacht? 

Ich hatte mit an und Abfahrt:
3h 30min
53,46km
16.01kmh im Schnitt 
144 Puls im Schnitt
188 max


----------



## ralf (28. August 2008)

Razzor schrieb:


> 144 Puls im Schnitt
> 188 max



*... hey Mann, Du läufst ja richtig hochtourig ...* 

Da lag ich locker 20/15 Schläge drunter, bin aber auch mehr als doppelt so alt wie Du ... 

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Razzor (28. August 2008)

ralf schrieb:


> *... hey Mann, Du läufst ja richtig hochtourig ...*
> 
> Da lag ich locker 20/15 Schläge drunter, bin aber auch mehr als doppelt so alt wie Du ...
> 
> Gruß Ralf



War auch an einigen Stellen ziemlich hart. 
Hoffe das wird besser


----------



## ultra2 (28. August 2008)

ralf schrieb:


> *... hey Mann, Du läufst ja richtig hochtourig ...*
> 
> Da lag ich locker 20/15 Schläge drunter, bin aber auch mehr als doppelt so alt wie Du ...
> 
> Gruß Ralf



Mein Durchschnittspuls lag bei 106. Ich bin aber nicht doppelt so alt wie Du.


----------



## ralf (28. August 2008)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> War übrigens irgendwie schon komisch *ganz alleine im Dunkeln* den Tütberg hinauf zu fahren



... es ist keine Schande alleine im dunklen Wald Angst zu haben ... ... 
Hier empfiehlt der fndige Biker gerne Grimms Märchen, z.B. "Hänsel und Gretel" ...


----------



## ralf (28. August 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Mein Durchschnittspuls lag bei 106. Ich bin aber nicht doppelt so alt wie Du.



... hmm , gib's zu, Du warst nicht vollständig durchblutet ... 
.
.
.
... gleichwohl sollen gewisse arterhaltende Gedanken die Herzfrequenz steigen lassen. Da ist unser junger Freund wohl im richtigen Alter ... 

BTW: Wie alt bist Du eigentlich ... 

Ralf


----------



## ultra2 (28. August 2008)

ralf schrieb:


> ... hmm , gib's zu, Du warst nicht vollständig durchblutet ...



Interessante Theorie



ralf schrieb:


> BTW: Wie alt bist Du eigentlich ...
> Ralf



44, quasi schon scheintot.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (28. August 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Interessante Theorie
> 
> 
> 
> 44, quasi schon scheintot.



doch soooo alt?


----------



## ultra2 (28. August 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> doch soooo alt?



Model 1/64. Also bevor die Qualität des Jahrgangs rapide nachließ.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfaenger64 (28. August 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Modell 1/64. Also bevor die Qualität des Jahrgangs rapide nachließ.



1/64 ist erzeugt im Jahre 1963. Der gute ist aber doch 1964 ?


----------



## ultra2 (28. August 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> 1/64 ist erzeugt im Jahre 1963. Der gute ist aber doch 1964 ?



Es geht um das Datum der Fertigstellung. Nicht der Baubeginn.

- Jetzt aber wieder nach hause in unseren Fred, hier wird ja nicht gespamt -


----------



## ralf (28. August 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> - Jetzt Aber Wieder Nach Hause In Unseren Fred, *hier Wird Ja Nicht Gespamt* -



...


----------



## MTB-Kao (29. August 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Die Tourdaten waren auch wie gewohnt...
> Ich hatte ungefähr 3 Stunden Fahrzeit, 43 km und knapp 900 hm bei nem 14,5er Schnitt.



Danke  Na dann hatte ich knapp 70km und ein paar Tütberghöhenmeter mehr. Ich glaube ich sollte meinen Tacho bald mal wieder aktivieren...

PS: Puls untereinander zu vergleichen macht keinen Sinn und sagt nichts über die Leistungsfähigkeit aus


----------



## Schnegge (29. August 2008)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> PS: Puls untereinander zu vergleichen macht keinen Sinn und sagt nichts über die Leistungsfähigkeit aus



Da hast du wohl recht... sonst müsste entweder ich gerade aus dem Ei geschlüpft oder du schon ein alter Greis sein


----------



## MTB-Kao (29. August 2008)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Da hast du wohl recht... sonst müsste entweder ich gerade aus dem Ei geschlüpft oder du schon ein alter Greis sein



 und dabei sind wir beide fast gleich "mittelalt"


----------



## Jerd (31. August 2008)

Am nächsten Mittwoch könnte ich wieder eine Wellnesstour anbieten: Zunächst durch den Königsforst (Brück, Bunkertrail, Kettners Weiher, Forsthaus Steinhaus), dann über die Autobahn hoch nach Moitzfeld, dort wieder runter und über einen sehr schönen Trail downhill nach Löhe. Dort im Wald wieder hoch nach Moitzfeld über Hardt, Schluchter Heide und Dellbrück trailig zurück. 

35 km, ca. 370 Höhenmeter, die Anstiege aber über breite Wege und nicht steil.


----------



## Razzor (31. August 2008)

Ich denke, ich werde wieder dabei sein. Diesmal mit neuem (bis jetzt besserem) Sattel


----------



## peter1bike (31. August 2008)

Hi Gerd,

hört sich gut an, ich bin dann auch dabei.......
Stell die Tour doch ein.

Gruß von Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jerd (1. September 2008)

peter1bike schrieb:


> Hi Gerd,
> 
> hört sich gut an, ich bin dann auch dabei.......
> Stell die Tour doch ein.
> ...



Die TOur ist im LMB. Hier anmelden


----------



## bernhardwalter (2. September 2008)

Hallo Gerd,

habe mich auch gerade angemeldet und wenn sich das Wetter hält bin ich mit dabei,sollte ich nicht zum vereinbarten Zeitpunkt am Treffpunkt sein bitte nicht auf mich warten.

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## MTB-Kao (3. September 2008)

Ich habe die ganze N8 über der Schüssel gehangen :kotz: und werde daher nicht kommen. Euch viel Spaß!

Gruß
Lars


----------



## Stefan79 (3. September 2008)

> Ich habe die ganze N8 über der Schüssel gehangen  und werde daher nicht kommen. Euch viel Spaß!
> 
> Gruß
> Lars



Vielen Dank für diesen anschaulichen Hinweis  Gute Besserung!

Stefan


----------



## Delgado (3. September 2008)

Stefan79 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für diesen anschaulichen Hinweis  Gute Besserung!
> 
> Stefan



Normalerweise wird hier noch über Konsistenz, Farbe und Ursache von Schüsselprodukten philosophiert 

Von mir auch Gute Besserung!

Trink ma'n Enzianschnaps; Das hilft!


----------



## Kettenfresser (3. September 2008)

Jerd schrieb:


> Die TOur ist im LMB. Hier anmelden



Ist mir heute etwas zu nass und werde deshalb mal das Mädchen spielen 

Vielleicht nächsten Mittwoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jerd (3. September 2008)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Ist mir heute etwas zu nass und werde deshalb mal das Mädchen spielen
> 
> Vielleicht nächsten Mittwoch



Ausgiebiges Starren auf das Regenradar lässt mich glauben, dass es innert der nächsten Stunde aufhört zu regnen. Fahre daher jetzt los. 

@Kettenfresser: Ich wollte übrigens am Samstag evntl auf deine Tour kommen


----------



## peter1bike (3. September 2008)

@all,

bin, wie Sven für heute raus...
Schönen Gruß vom Schönwetterfahrer


----------



## Frankie Cologne (3. September 2008)

an alle:

auch ich hab mich grad ausklinken müssen...bin noch immer im Büro...Viel Spass Euch allen


----------



## helman (4. September 2008)

War ne entspannte KFL-Tour bei doch gutem Wetter gestern!!! Danke an den (die) Guide(s)!!!
Hat Spass gemacht mal wieder dem Wetter zu trotzen auch wenn ich nicht glauben kann schon wieder mit langer Hose gefahren zu sein (Septemper???, Sonne?)

helman


----------



## Jerd (4. September 2008)

Der Tourbericht: 

Obwohl es pünktlichst zu regnen aufgehört hatte, fanden sich nur mehr 6 Biker ein, darunter auch gleich 2, die sich gar nicht angemeldet hatten. 

Zunächst ging es Richtung Osten, aber gleich hinter der Schranke in den Trail um die Kläranlage und das Kinderheim herum zum Rennweg. Dort in den Bunkertrail und dann zügig Richtung Fortshaus Steinhaus und über die Autobahn hoch nach Moitzfeld.

Dort wieder runter über Steinacker Richtung Immekeppel, aber in Kleinhohn auf den Wanderweg A6 trailig ins Krebsbachtal. Auf der Gegenseite wieder hoch, durch Löhe hindurch und über eine Wiede Richtung Ehrenfeld. Hier zeigte uns Jö[email protected] einenTrail hinunter ins Volbachtal, der allerdings mit einer langen Rampe hinauf nach Herweg bezahlt werden musste 

Dort ging es weiter auf dem A6 bis nach Moitzfeld, wo es über Neuenhaus hinunter in die Hardt ging.

Leider gab es dort bei Einfahrt in den Wald einen Sturz und ein GPS-Gerät ging trotz intensiver Suche und provisorischer Rodung der näheren und weiteren Umgebung verloren. 

Nachdem die Suche aufgegeben wurde, ging es am Kadettenweiher entlang und dann hangaufwärts einen Trail bis zum Denkmal. Dort dann zur Grube Cox und über hinlänglich bekannte Wege rechts um den Golfplatz herum in die Schluchter Heide, wo einige Trails abgeklappert wurden. Dann ging es zügig nach Hause, da es doch spät geworden war.

Mein Tacho hat sich zwischendrin wieder verabschiedet, Magic Maps zeigt mir 30,5 km und ca. 400 Höhenmeter.

Dank an die Mitfahrer und Jörg für's Co-Guiding


----------



## Kettenfresser (4. September 2008)

Jerd schrieb:


> .....
> @Kettenfresser: Ich wollte übrigens am Samstag evntl auf deine Tour kommen



Dann nicht lange warten anmelden und mitfahren


----------



## Jerd (5. September 2008)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Dann nicht lange warten anmelden und mitfahren



Aye, aye, Käpt'n


----------



## Kettenfresser (5. September 2008)

Jerd schrieb:


> Aye, aye, Käpt'n



Nur Guide


----------



## ralf (7. September 2008)

... Fred hochgeholt ... 

Hier mal meine heutige Trainingsrunde für den KFL-Winterpokal :





Natürlich gegen den Uhrzeigersinn gefahren.
GPS ist doch was richtig Feines, gell ... 

- 80 Km
- 700 Hm
- 24 km/h AVS

*BTW: Wie sieht es am Mittwoch aus? Wer stellt 'ne Tour rein? Ich würde ja, weiß aber noch nicht genau, ob ich dann frei habe ...* 

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Jerd (8. September 2008)

Ah, die leckere Permanente ab Schmitze-Bud - zumindest im Groben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralf (8. September 2008)

Jerd schrieb:


> Ah, die leckere Permanente ab Schmitze-Bud - zumindest im Groben



... genau die isses, mit noch 'ner extra Portion Hm am Ende. 

Rauf - runter - rauf - runter - rauf - runter - rauf - runter - rauf - runter -.... 

Glatt übersah ich, daß die konditionelle Anforderung vom BDR mit 4 von 5 Sternen  angegeben ist.
So habe ich mich dann anschließend auch gefühlt ... 
Spaßig ist die Runde trotzdem!

*Den Termin für Mittwoch hat unser Schnegge wohl so klammheimlich eingestellt ...* 

Gruß Ralf


----------



## joscho (8. September 2008)

ralf schrieb:


> - 80 Km
> - 700 Hm
> - 24 km/h AVS



Wir sind stolz auf Dich  Aber im WP muss das langsamer gehen


----------



## ralf (8. September 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Wir sind stolz auf Dich



... na, dann glaube ich das jetzt mal. Auch wenn das Statement von der Konkurrenz kommt ... 



joscho schrieb:


> Aber im WP muss das langsamer gehen



... wieso? Dann wird halt doppelte Strecke gefahren.


----------



## joscho (8. September 2008)

ralf schrieb:


> ... wieso? Dann wird halt doppelte Strecke gefahren.



Hm, damit könntet ihr uns diesmal wirklich schlagen 
Wie fies sich darum schon wieder Gedanken machen zu müssen - ich will noch was Sommer haben.


----------



## MTB-Kao (9. September 2008)

Hi Leute,

ich kann morgen leider nicht, werde dafür aber am Donnerstag starten. Guckst du hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6518

Noch ein bisschen das hoffentlich schöne Wetter ausnutzen...


----------



## Razzor (10. September 2008)

Macht ihr für heute auch eine langsame Gruppe? 
Bei der schnellen kann ich nicht mithalten. Falls ihr noch eine langsame machen würdet, würde ich mitkommen. Ansonsten dann beim nächsten mal.


----------



## peter1bike (10. September 2008)

Klar gibts auch eine langsame Truppe....also bis gleich.....


----------



## Razzor (10. September 2008)

Ah super


----------



## ralf (11. September 2008)

Peter, das war eine wirklich tolle Tour! 

... vielleicht ein klein wenig *zu viel Matsch* ... 

Es bleibt also noch Raum für Verbesserungen ... 





Gruß Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Razzor (11. September 2008)

War eine super Tour 

Jetzt bin ich aber erstmal krankgeschrieben bis Sonntag.


----------



## Schnegge (11. September 2008)

Wir waren mit unserer sehr homogenen Truppe gestern dort:





das ganze waren am Ende ca. 48km und 850hm bei 'nem fast 15er Schnitt 

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## helman (11. September 2008)

Sch.... die Ecken des Bergischen Landes hab ich vorher noch nie gesehen ....
Schnegge ...... War ne klasse Tour !!!


----------



## MTB-Kao (11. September 2008)

helman schrieb:


> Sch.... die Ecken des Bergischen Landes hab ich vorher noch nie gesehen ....
> Schnegge ...... War ne klasse Tour !!!



Heute kannst du aber nicht so viel erwarten


----------



## ralf (15. September 2008)

@ Bernhard:
Was hast Du denn  heute Abend vor? Rheinrunde, Rennradrunde oder KFL???

Bei den ersten beiden Optionen würde ich mich anschließen ... 

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Konfuzius (15. September 2008)

ralf schrieb:


> @ Bernhard:
> Was hast Du denn  heute Abend vor? Rheinrunde, Rennradrunde oder KFL???
> 
> Bei den ersten beiden Optionen würde ich mich anschließen ...
> ...



Wenn mein Freilauf durchhält, bin ich auch dabei. 
Wäre dann für eine übliche G1-Rheinrunde.

Grüße
Der andere Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunnybubbles (16. September 2008)

hallo, 
gibt es morgen eine wellness-tour?
gruß
kerstin


----------



## bernhardwalter (16. September 2008)

@all

Genauso habe ich mir die Vorbereitung zum Winterpokal vorgestellt.
Mit moderatem Tempo losfahren und auf der Panzerstrasse im Windschatten schön zügig fahren ( immer leicht bergauf ) und dann bis zum Aggerstadion richtig schön rollen lassen ( diesmal ohne viel Matsch  ) und dann schön Gemütlich im GA 1 Format bis zum Treffpunkt zurückfahren.
Wir haben es geschafft die Rheinrunde ( 61.3 km ) in 3h 3min. zu fahren.
Das heißt es können auch noch andere Wellnesser mitfahren .

Wir,das waren

Ralf @ Ralf
Ralf @Konfuzius
Bernhard @Bernhard Walter

War mal wieder eine sehr schöne Tour mit ordendlich


----------



## ralf (16. September 2008)

Hallo Mitfahrer,

ja, das war wirklich eine chillige Montagsrunde ... 


*Und hier der Mittwochstermin!*

*Bitte Well- und Schnellnesser eintragen!!!!*

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Schnegge (16. September 2008)

ralf schrieb:


> Hallo Mitfahrer,
> 
> ja, das war wirklich eine chillige Montagsrunde ...
> 
> ...



Ich übernehme dann ausnahmsweise mal die Schnellnesser


----------



## Kettenfresser (16. September 2008)

ich kann nicht  habe Nachtschicht . Wünsche euch morgen aber viel Spass


----------



## peter1bike (16. September 2008)

@ all,

schade, bin morgen beruflich unterwegs.....leider....
Euch viel Spaß.

Gruß von Peter


----------



## i-men (17. September 2008)

Ich habe leider immer noch mit meiner Entzündung an der Achillessehne zu kämpfen und kann daher leider auch nicht mit fahren

Allen Mitbikern viel Spaß


----------



## ralf (17. September 2008)

... hey Leute, 
lasst mich nicht alleine! Ich sehe nur "schnelle" Anmeldungen. 
..., jedenfalls die, die ich kenne ...

Ralf


----------



## MTB-Kao (17. September 2008)

ralf schrieb:


> ... Hey Leute,
> Lasst Mich Nicht Alleine! Ich Sehe Nur "schnelle" Anmeldungen.
> ..., Jedenfalls Die, Die Ich Kenne ...
> 
> Ralf



tja ralf...


----------



## Jerd (17. September 2008)

Bin leider in D'dorf :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralf (17. September 2008)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> tja ralf...



... Lars, dann fährste mit mir - gell ...


----------



## bernhardwalter (17. September 2008)

Hallo Ralf,

wenn du mich mitnehmen würdest wären wir schon 2 Wellnesser,ich möchte einfach erst einmal in aller Ruhe meinen Trainingsrückstand wieder aufholen

Dann bis nachher


----------



## MTB-Kao (17. September 2008)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> Hallo Ralf,
> 
> wenn du mich mitnehmen würdest wären wir schon 2 Wellnesser,ich möchte einfach erst einmal in aller Ruhe meinen Trainingsrückstand wieder aufholen
> 
> Dann bis nachher



Spielverderber  Wir hätten doch Ralf so gerne vor uns her getrieben...


----------



## ralf (18. September 2008)

So, die Wellnesser* sind wieder da ... 

Da wir ja zwei kräftige Kerle sind, haben wir den KF auch Richtung Lüderich verlassen. Für den Aufstieg haben wir dann die Variante für die harten Kerls gewählt. Also nicht die Mädchenvariante, sondern straight uphill ... 
Die bekannten Trails wieder down , im oberen Teil soweit fahrbar ... 
Dann noch einmal kreuz und quer die KF-Spots angefahren, recht flowig das Ganze, und über's Wassertretbecken und 92 weitere Ecken wieder zum Ausgangspunkt zurück.

Super Tour Bernhard ... 

Daten habe ich nicht wirklich, da ich meinen Tacho nicht richtig aufgesteckt hatte. 

Hm nach HAC3: 580 Hm ... 

Ach ja,  kam nicht zu kurz. Stichwort: Die Herren Gauß und Humboldt ... 

Gruß Ralf 


*) Bernhard und Ralf


----------



## bernhardwalter (18. September 2008)

Ich bin mir sicher Ralf läßt sich nicht treiben



MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Spielverderber  Wir hätten doch Ralf so gerne vor uns her getrieben...


----------



## bernhardwalter (18. September 2008)

Hallo Ralf,

Stimmt,für die harten Kerle der Wellnesser klasse Rundemit schönen Uphills,trails und sehr schnellen Abfahrten,hat mir sehr gut gefallen.
Danke für den Link werde ihn unter Favoriten mal speichern.
Die Daten stimmen überein:  HM  587  47 km  Schnitt 13,9
Alles bestens.




ralf schrieb:


> So, die Wellnesser* sind wieder da ...
> 
> Da wir ja zwei kräftige Kerle sind, haben wir den KF auch Richtung Lüderich verlassen. Für den Aufstieg haben wir dann die Variante für die harten Kerls gewählt. Also nicht die Mädchenvariante, sondern straight uphill ...
> Die bekannten Trails wieder down , im oberen Teil soweit fahrbar ...
> ...


----------



## Schnegge (23. September 2008)

Bevor der thread einschläft :

Hier der nächste mittwochstermin


----------



## Sunnybubbles (24. September 2008)

wo ist eigentlich der guido?


----------



## ralf (24. September 2008)

Sunnybubbles schrieb:


> wo ist eigentlich der guido?



... k.A. 

... und wieder nur Rennfahrer am Start ... 
Melde mich jetzt mal an. Wer langsam will, kann mit mir ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Razzor (24. September 2008)

Ich würd mitkommen, hab aber keine lange "passende" Hose. Hab hier nur eine dicke warme Jeans rumliegen 
Ich muss mal gucken, ansonsten muss die Jeans dran glauben


----------



## Sunnybubbles (24. September 2008)

Razzor schrieb:


> Ich würd mitkommen, hab aber keine lange "passende" Hose. Hab hier nur eine dicke warme Jeans rumliegen
> Ich muss mal gucken, ansonsten muss die Jeans dran glauben



kein lauftight irgendwo rumfliegen? das war die letzten 2 winter für mich die preislich günstigste lösung. kurze radhose von aldi unter ner tchibo-winter-laufhose.


----------



## MTB-Kao (25. September 2008)

Also nachdem gestern beim Einrollen der Dritte gefragt hat, ob wir etwas schneller unterwegs sind als sonst, war ich beruhigt. Ich dachte schon ich wäre schlecht drauf  Für die Rückfahrt von Brück nach Hause habe ich wohl auch einen neuen Rekord aufgestellt, war tatsächlich noch kurz vor Ölf zuhause. Musste dann erst einmal eine groooße Pfanne mit Bratkartoffeln, Ei und Käse machen


----------



## helman (25. September 2008)

War wieder eine lecker Tour!! Hat richtig Spass gemacht. Dank an Schnegge! 

Zum Thema Tempo: Zitat meiner Freundin als ich zu Hause war:

"Du siehst irgendwie ausgelaugt aus....!?!?"  Grrrr...

Ein Bier hat dann aber wieder Farbe in mein Gesicht gebracht - ich bild mir ein es war nur Flüssigkeitsmangel....

Grüße
helman


----------



## MTB-Kao (25. September 2008)

helman schrieb:


> "Du siehst irgendwie ausgelaugt aus....!?!?"  Grrrr...



Den Spruch musste ich mir nicht anhören: Meine Frau hat schon geschlafen


----------



## bernhardwalter (25. September 2008)

Hallo Ralf,

war schön Gestern mit der Runde durch den KF 

Wenn ich die Kommentare der Schnellnesser lese wird mir schon komisch in der Oberschenkelgegend ( aber vieleicht kochen die ja doch nur mit Wasser,werde es auch mal wieder antesten  ).

Tourdaten:  48 km  max.Steigung 2o%  Durchschnitt  7%  496 HM  AV 14,5
Fahrzeit 3h15m


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernhardwalter (25. September 2008)

Hallo Guido @ Montana,

lebst du noch oder fährst du kein MTB mehr 

Ob du es glauben möchtest oder nicht es geht das Gerücht umhehr " Wenn der Guido wieder das Guiding übernimmt steigt auch die Anzahl der Wellnesser wieder an " 
Also was ist los ???? 
Schreibe doch einfach mal wieder regelmäßig eine Runde aus.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (25. September 2008)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Kommentare der Schnellnesser lese wird mir schon komisch in der Oberschenkelgegend ( aber vieleicht kochen die ja doch nur mit Wasser,werde es auch mal wieder antesten  ).



War nicht viel schneller als sonst. Aber es ging tendenziell nur bergauf Ich glaube die hm waren entscheidend! Und ständig dieser Slalom um die Feuersalamander... Aber es hat sich gelohnt, war 'ne kl(r)asse Runde Danke, Jörg


----------



## MTB-Kao (25. September 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Aber es ging tendenziell nur bergauf



Wieviel ging es eigentlich bergauf? Ich glaube ich sollte meinen HAC mal wieder aktivieren


----------



## Razzor (25. September 2008)

Sunnybubbles schrieb:


> kein lauftight irgendwo rumfliegen? das war die letzten 2 winter für mich die preislich günstigste lösung. kurze radhose von aldi unter ner tchibo-winter-laufhose.



Leider nicht. Hab alles durchwühlt was sich annäherend eignen würde.
Hatte eine lange Radhose, habe sie aber wieder zurückgebracht, die hat vorn und hinten nicht gepasst.



@Ralf
War eine super Tour! Hat spaß gemacht.



Der Jeansträger


----------



## Jerd (25. September 2008)

Ich würde auch gerne mal wieder kommen, bin aber im Moment viel beim Kunden.... 

Hat jemand Lust, mich Samstag auf eine Explorer-Tour zu begleiten? Von Brück über Rösrath nach Lohmar und über Wahner Heide zurück. 43 km, 500-600 Höhenmeter. Hier anmelden


----------



## Schnegge (25. September 2008)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Wieviel ging es eigentlich bergauf? Ich glaube ich sollte meinen HAC mal wieder aktivieren



Dann nehmen wir doch solange meine Aufzechnungen 





Hal mir mal wieder Spaß mit euch gemacht...  vorallem endlich mal wieder die Meute im Griff zuhaben ... die letzten Monate bin ich ja immer froh gewesen, überhaupt an meinen Mit- bzw. Vorfahrern drann bleiben zu können...  der WP kannn kommen 

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Schnegge (25. September 2008)

helman schrieb:


> Ein Bier hat dann aber wieder Farbe in mein Gesicht gebracht - ich bild mir ein es war nur Flüssigkeitsmangel....



...oder hattest du einfach nur Hunger ?


----------



## ralf (25. September 2008)

Tja Leute, 

da waren wir gestern wohl auch ganz schön flott unterwegs. Es war fast die gleiche Runde, die Peter vor zwei Wochen mit uns gefahren ist.
Da sind ja schließlich reichlich, wenn auch teilweise versteckte Trails dabei ... 

Zu viert waren wir, eine homogene Gruppe.  kam ebenso wenig zu kurz, wie richtige Männeranstiege ... 

Danke an die Mitfahrer und dafür, daß ihr nicht gejammert habt ... 

Richtig beeindruckt hat mich Vovins Hope-Leuchte ... 

Gruß Ralf 



bernhardwalter schrieb:


> Hallo Ralf,
> 
> war schön Gestern mit der Runde durch den KF
> 
> ...





(PS: Schau morgen bitte mal in Deinen Briefkasten!)




bernhardwalter schrieb:


> Hallo Guido @ Montana,
> 
> lebst du noch oder fährst du kein MTB mehr
> 
> ...



*... tja, wo unser Guido ist, würde ich auch gerne wissen ...* 





Razzor schrieb:


> Leider nicht. Hab alles durchwühlt was sich annäherend eignen würde.
> Hatte eine lange Radhose, habe sie aber wieder zurückgebracht, die hat vorn und hinten nicht gepasst.
> 
> @Ralf
> ...



*Dafür hast Du die Jeans so cool getragen, wie Gary Fisher die seine zu seinen alten Clunker-Zeiten ...* 
Nee, mal im Ernst: Du solltest Dir schon eine Radhose gönnen. Wenn Du noch nie eine getragen hast kommt Dir "das erste Mal" immer so vor, als hättest Du Windeln an. Du wirst es aber zu schätzen lernen! 





MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Also nachdem gestern beim Einrollen der Dritte gefragt hat, ob wir etwas schneller unterwegs sind als sonst, war ich beruhigt. Ich dachte schon ich wäre schlecht drauf ...



Du solltest Dir wirklich überlegen in Zukunft mit den Wellnessern zu fahren ...


----------



## hama687 (26. September 2008)

ralf schrieb:


> *... tja, wo unser Guido ist, würde ich auch gerne wissen ...*



Nachdem er sich nicht meldet, hat ich ihn mal was genervt und siehe da, nach ca 3 tagen bekamm ich sogar ne antwort Der Arme ist zur zeit ein bischen im Stress und kommt zu nichts mehr Selber Schuld wenn man freiwillig aus Köln weg zieht  *duck und weg 

Also geht ihm eigentlich ganz gut und meldet sich wenn er wieder was mehr Zeit findet

gruß alex


----------



## Vovin (26. September 2008)

War ja froh euch noch rechtzeitig getroffen zu haben.   

War wieder ne super Tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Kao (30. September 2008)

Ich bin für die nächsten Wochen raus. Die zweite Bänderverletzung dieses Jahr  Mal schauen ob ich zum WP wieder am Start bin.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (30. September 2008)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Ich bin für die nächsten Wochen raus. Die zweite Bänderverletzung dieses Jahr  Mal schauen ob ich zum WP wieder am Start bin.




Gute Besserung, Lars! (und es reicht nicht zur Wellnesstour???)


----------



## MTB-Kao (30. September 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Gute Besserung, Lars! (und es reicht nicht zur Wellnesstour???)



Danke. Aber vorerst wird es nichts damit, auch nicht Wellness


----------



## bernhardwalter (30. September 2008)

Gute Besserung Lars



MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Ich bin für die nächsten Wochen raus. Die zweite Bänderverletzung dieses Jahr  Mal schauen ob ich zum WP wieder am Start bin.


----------



## bernhardwalter (30. September 2008)

Was ist denn diese Woche mit den Wellnessern und Schnellnessern ,naja noch sind 23h und 30 min. Zeit,ich lasse mich noch immer überraschen.


----------



## ralf (30. September 2008)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> Was ist denn diese Woche mit den Wellnessern und Schnellnessern ,naja noch sind 23h und 30 min. Zeit,ich lasse mich noch immer überraschen.



... also, wenn das Wetter nur annähernd so wird wie angesagt, bleibe ich lieber im Wohnzimmer sitzen ...  :
.
.
.
.





.
.
.
... ist übrigens mein Neues. Nur für Lüderichtrails! 
Ansonsten bleibe ich in gestreckter Haltung ... 

Gruß Ralf 

_PS: Die Verkäuferin bei HS hat sogar gelächelt, ... mehrmals ..._


----------



## helman (30. September 2008)

GUTE BESSERUNG RALF !!!

Ich bin morgen weder bei Well... noch bei Schnellness dabei dabei - Ausflug mit Kollegen!
Viel Spaß für den Fall das es bis dahin zu regnen aufhört.
helman


----------



## Montana (30. September 2008)

Gratulation lieber Ralf. Das neue bike sieht klasse aus. 
_

@ bernhardwalter _
Klar fahre ich weiter MTB und bald bestimmt auch wieder im KF. Das habe ich doch dem Alex versprochen. Ich wollte nur ein paar wesentliche Dinge verändern und das ist nun vollbracht  Ich bin mal gespannt ob ich überhaupt noch den Tütberg hochkomme  

_@ Lars_
Gute Besserung 

Gruß _Guido_





ralf schrieb:


> ... also, wenn das Wetter nur annähernd so wird wie angesagt, bleibe ich lieber im Wohnzimmer sitzen ...  :
> .
> .
> .
> ...


----------



## i-men (30. September 2008)

Ich bin wieder da. Ferse ist wieder heil.Morgen bin ich aber noch nicht am Start.
Dir gute Besserung Lars,wird schon wieder.2x in ein einem Jahr ist natürlich schon heftig.

Hey der Ralf mit nem neuen Fully. Da wünsche ich Dir bald mal anständiges Wetter für nen ersten Ausritt und viel Spass

Bis demnäx
Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Razzor (30. September 2008)

Sieht schick aus Ralf 
Wünsche dir viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Ommer (1. Oktober 2008)

Gratuliere zum Neuen, Ralf! 

Das sieht sehr bequem aus, ist aber nicht aus Bocholt?

Ob es in Zukunft beim Piano und auf`m Teppich wohnen bleibt?

Viel Spaß
Achim





ralf schrieb:


> ... also, wenn das Wetter nur annähernd so wird wie angesagt, bleibe ich lieber im Wohnzimmer sitzen ...  :
> .
> 
> ... ist übrigens mein Neues. Nur für Lüderichtrails!
> ...


----------



## Schnegge (1. Oktober 2008)

kaum is' wieder kfl-Wetter, da lebt der thread wieder auf...

mal schauen ob das heut' abend  auch so ist...

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## bernhardwalter (1. Oktober 2008)

Also doch ,ein schönes neues Bike und viel Spass damit wrst du sicherlich haben 
Dann bis demnächst im KF


----------



## ultra2 (1. Oktober 2008)

ralf schrieb:


> ... also, wenn das Wetter nur annähernd so wird wie angesagt, bleibe ich lieber im Wohnzimmer sitzen ...  :
> .
> .
> .
> ...



Nettes Rädchen Ralf, Glückwunsch. Und hat all die Dinge an Bord, von denen du sagst das man sie nicht braucht.


----------



## Delgado (1. Oktober 2008)

z. B. die Ventilkappen ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (1. Oktober 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> z. B. die Ventilkappen ....



Beim Versender bekommt man einfach mehr fürs Geld


----------



## ralf (1. Oktober 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Gratulation lieber Ralf. Das neue bike sieht klasse aus.
> ...
> Gruß _Guido_



Danke Guido, schön dass Du wieder online bist. 



i-men schrieb:


> Ich bin wieder da. Ferse ist wieder heil.Morgen bin ich aber noch nicht am Start.
> Dir gute Besserung Lars,wird schon wieder.2x in ein einem Jahr ist natürlich schon heftig.
> 
> Hey der Ralf mit nem neuen Fully. Da wünsche ich Dir bald mal anständiges Wetter für nen ersten Ausritt und viel Spass
> ...



Danke! Dann können wir ja beide wieder mit neuen Zielen in den Wald. 
So ein bisschen hat mich Dein neues Rotwild auch inspiriert  



Razzor schrieb:


> Sieht schick aus Ralf
> Wünsche dir viel Spaß damit!



Danke Tomek! 



Ommer schrieb:


> Gratuliere zum Neuen, Ralf!
> 
> Das sieht sehr bequem aus, ist aber nicht aus Bocholt?
> 
> ...



Nein Achim, nicht aus Bocholt. 
War dort am Sonntag beim ToT. War schon beeindruckend was die an Qualität bieten. Allerdings steckt im alten Rose wohl immer noch der traditionsbewusste Rennradfahrer drin und man sitzt selbst auf den AllMountainmodellen noch recht racemäßig. Das war mir nicht weit genug weg von den Rädern die ich sonst noch so habe. So ist die Entscheidung dann für das obendrein noch günstigere und schnörkellos ausgestattete Stage gefallen. 

 nein es bleibt sicher nicht beim Piano auf dem Teppich  
Das selbige ist übrigens sozusagen das Mountainbike meiner   Ist aber nur bei schönem Wetter gefahren. Deshalb ist es so kleidsam blitzeblank  
Und die Pänz haben weder was mit Fahrradfahren, noch mit Tastenbiken am Hut. 



bernhardwalter schrieb:


> Also doch ,ein schönes neues Bike und viel Spass damit wrst du sicherlich haben
> Dann bis demnächst im KF







ultra2 schrieb:


> Nettes Rädchen Ralf, Glückwunsch. Und hat all die Dinge an Bord, von denen du sagst das man sie nicht braucht.



 da stehe ich nach wie vor zu. Es wird mit Sicherheit nicht so intensiv gefahren wie die sonstigen Feilen. 
13,4 Kg müssen auch erst mal den Berg hoch  



Delgado schrieb:


> z. B. die Ventilkappen ....



Doch doch, ein bisschen Hardcore soll schon sein  



joscho schrieb:


> Beim Versender bekommt man einfach mehr fürs Geld



das war aber wirklich nicht der ausschlaggebende Kaufgrund  


Allen aktiven KFLern für heute Abend trockene Verhältnisse ... 

Gruß Ralf


----------



## bernhardwalter (1. Oktober 2008)

Na Prima es werden ja immer noch mehrund einige neue Gesichter


----------



## Schnegge (1. Oktober 2008)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> Na Prima es werden ja immer noch mehrund einige neue Gesichter



...wird dann 'ne klassiche einguppige KFL-Runde mit viel L* und ein bischen  KF  

bis gleich
Jörg

* nach neuerer Interpretation...


----------



## Montana (1. Oktober 2008)

ralf schrieb:


> Danke Guido, schön dass Du wieder online bist.
> 
> Allen aktiven KFLern für heute Abend trockene Verhältnisse ...
> 
> Gruß Ralf



Klar doch, immer wieder gerne. Ist das eigentlich das Radon 5.0?

Ich schliesse mich an : Den KFL Fahrern wünsche ich heute viel Spass im Matsch 

Gruß _Guido_


----------



## bernhardwalter (2. Oktober 2008)

@all

Nachdem ich Gestern insgesamt 4 x den Brenner aus dem Gehäuse verloren habe ( Dank Tinchens ... Mithilfe beim erstenmal wiedergefunden habe) und die Helmleuchte auch ne Macke hatte ( Sigma eben ) und auf einem Trail nach dem Lampenverlust die Gruppe schon weg war ( Jörg ließ mich nicht stehen sondern war sofort dabei wissen zu wollen was los ist),habe ich mich dann entschieden vom Lüderich aus über Hoffnungsthal zurückzufahren,habe dann aber noch die Rampe über den Volberg genommen und dann über Refrath und den Königsforst zurück ( selbst auf den Schotterwegen fiel der Brenner noch einmal aus der Halterung ).
Jetzt werde ich versuchen die Brennerdichtung einzukleben,und wenn das alles nichts hilft diese Aluminium Gehäuse über ebay zu bekommen,nur den Link finde ich leider nicht mehr vieleicht kann jemand helfen.
Schönen Dank im voraus.

Gestern gab es eigendlich keine nennenswerten Pannen nur kleine Ausfaller wie Kette springt bei schalten auf das 1. Kettenblatt ab,oder Brenner aus Halterung verlohren oder Lampenhalterung neu befestigen hat eben immer den Fahrfluß aufgehalten und dann noch die professionelle versperrte Wiesendurchfahrt zur Brücke,das hatte Jörg richtig genervt sellten habe ich ihn so erlebt.
Vieleicht desshalb auch das unruhige Fahren in der Gruppe ( habe zumindest ich so empfunden ) Keine Meckerei sondern nur eigene Wahrnehmungserscheinungen an diesem Abend.
Diesmal haben wir auch ordendlich Matsch mitbekommensoweit wie ich mit dabei war.


----------



## Schnegge (2. Oktober 2008)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> Diesmal haben wir auch ordendlich Matsch mitbekommensoweit wie ich mit dabei war.



War auch nachher noch genug Matsch übrig...  hat mal wieder richtig Spaß gemacht  und das trotz der versperrten trails und des miesen Wetters (es gab sogar Hagel )... Übrigens hatten wir 3 neue Mitfahrer(inen)  
Das Kreise ziehen auf dem Lüderich brachte uns 47km und rund 900hm bei gewohntem Schnellnestempo. Und so sah das ganze von oben aus:





Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Anfaenger64 (2. Oktober 2008)

Ui, was haben wir denn da für Schleifen gedreht??? Gut, dass du dich da auskennst
Ich fand's auch klasse und nicht "unruhig" zumindest habe ich versucht mir das nicht anmerken zu lassen 

Freu mich auf's nächste mal, Danke nochmal an Jörg!

P.S. "Trail-Massaker" bei mir am 2.11., wie siehts aus???


----------



## Schnegge (2. Oktober 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> P.S. "Trail-Massaker" bei mir am 2.11., wie siehts aus???



Hört sich gut an


----------



## Anfaenger64 (2. Oktober 2008)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an



Steht!
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7225


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tinchen12 (2. Oktober 2008)

Schnegge schrieb:


> ... bei gewohntem Schnellnestempo.
> Gruß
> Jörg



Und ich habe mich schon die ganze Zeit gefragt, ob das nun eine schnelle oder eine Wellness-Tour war 



			
				Anfänger64 schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. "Trail-Massaker" bei mir am 2.11., wie siehts aus???



Schade, ich muss leider arbeiten 

Gruss
Martina


----------



## Anfaenger64 (2. Oktober 2008)

Tinchen12 schrieb:


> Schade, ich muss leider arbeiten


----------



## Tinchen12 (2. Oktober 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


>



Es hat schon seinen Grund warum es beinahe 4 Monate gedauert hat bis wir einmal gemeinsam radeln können  aber im Königsforst sieht man sich bestimmt noch einmal


----------



## Anfaenger64 (3. Oktober 2008)

Tinchen12 schrieb:


> Es hat schon seinen Grund warum es beinahe 4 Monate gedauert hat bis wir einmal gemeinsam radeln können



Grund? Welcher? *noigia*


dich nicht etwa NUR arbeiten


----------



## Tinchen12 (3. Oktober 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Grund? Welcher? *noigia*
> 
> 
> dich nicht etwa NUR arbeiten



Doch, abgesehen von vorgestern habe ich mich bisher immer nur in meinem Urlaub zu Touren anmelden können. Die Uhrzeiten passen einfach nicht. 
Aber der Mittwoch ist quasi *mein* Wochenende...


----------



## Schnegge (3. Oktober 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Steht!
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7225



...bin angemeldet 



Tinchen12 schrieb:


> Und ich habe mich schon die ganze Zeit gefragt, ob das nun eine schnelle oder eine Wellness-Tour war



Das war von Strecke und Tempo her eindeutig 'ne Schnellnes-Tour. Also von den "neuen" muss keiner befürchten, dass es bei zwei Gruppen härter zur Sache geht... ich will ja schließlich auch noch mitkommen  Ich kann hier natürlich nicht für unserer Wellnesser sprechen. Da geht es ab und an deutlich extremer ab als bei uns. Also zumindest mit dem hier ... macht aber auch Spaß...

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Tinchen12 (3. Oktober 2008)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Da geht es ab und an deutlich extremer ab als bei uns. Also zumindest mit dem hier ... macht aber auch Spaß...
> 
> Gruß
> Jörg



Der hier  ist bei mir sehr ruhig, da bin ich in der Schnellness-Tour ja gut aufgehoben 
Es hat mir auf jedenfall (trotz Regen, Matsch und Hagel) Spaß gemacht.


----------



## McFly77 (3. Oktober 2008)

Muss mich auch mal kurz zu Wort melden.

Hat Spaß gemacht am Mittwoch, freut mich auch zu hören, dass die "Neuen" nichts zu befürchten haben. Allerdings muss ich gestehen, dass ich die letzten 60 Minuten all meine Sauerstoffreserven für meine Muskeln brauchte und somit sämtliche Formen der Artikulation unmöglich war.

Zeitlich scheints bei mir nächsten Mittwoch zu passen, hoffe diesmal aber mit etwas besserem Wetter. (Musste gestern mein Radl zu Tanke bringen und dort mal kräftig absprühen)


----------



## Anfaenger64 (3. Oktober 2008)

McFly77 schrieb:


> Muss mich auch mal kurz zu Wort melden.
> 
> Hat Spaß gemacht am Mittwoch, freut mich auch zu hören, dass die "Neuen" nichts zu befürchten haben. Allerdings muss ich gestehen, dass ich die letzten 60 Minuten all meine Sauerstoffreserven für meine Muskeln brauchte und somit sämtliche Formen der Artikulation unmöglich war.
> 
> Zeitlich scheints bei mir nächsten Mittwoch zu passen, hoffe diesmal aber mit etwas besserem Wetter. (Musste gestern mein Radl zu Tanke bringen und dort mal kräftig absprühen)



Gefühlte 10kg Dreck waren bei mir auch noch drauf! Kein Wunder dass wir am Ende so am Ende waren 



Tinchen12 schrieb:


> Der hier  ist bei mir sehr ruhig, da bin ich in der Schnellness-Tour ja gut aufgehoben



Nicht *nur* deshalb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Razzor (4. Oktober 2008)

Wollte heute eine kleine Tour machen... 
Beim Rollen (egal ob mit treten oder nicht) knackst hinten die Felge rum. Irgendwas ist mit der Achse. 
Bin dann direkt zu HS-Bikediscount (Fahrrad ist Feb 2008 gekauft worden). Erste frage von denen war: "Haben sie Inspektion gemacht?" Die hab ich nicht gemacht. Schrauben nachziehen kann ich auch selber... Und dann hat er mir direkt gesagt was das kosten wird. Ich dachte ich höre nicht richtig. Der hat mir so wörtlich gesagt: "Sie haben Pflichten! Und zu ihren Pflichten gehört es Inspektionen zu machen!". Dann hat der ein Wisch rausgeholt und mir eine Zeile gezeigt wo das drin steht. Dumm nur das da genau DAS nicht drin stand. Da stand ledeglich das ich mein Fahrrad Warten und Pflegen soll. Aber nix von Inspektion. Er bestand darauf das ich den Schaden bezahle. Ich habe natürlich gesagt das ich das auf keine Fall mache, das ich das nicht einsehe, es ist nicht meine Schuld das die Achse kaputt ist. Er sagte nur das ich es ihm beweisen soll das es der Hersteller schuld ist. Toll... wie soll ich das machen? 
Ende vom Lied war das ich mich bei dem richtig ausgekotzt hab und den ganzen Laden zusammengeschrien hab und wie ******** der Service ist, das es ne Frechheit ist mir zur erzählen es wäre Pflicht (!!!) Inspektionen zu machen. 
Hab das Rad jetzt mal zu einem Lokalen Händler gebracht. Achse wird gewechselt und mit Montage kostet das ca 45. 
Werde erstmal für die nächste Woche ausfallen 
Bin echt stinkesauer!


----------



## i-men (4. Oktober 2008)

Da frage ich mich jetzt, in welchen Intervallen H&S die Inspektionen vorsieht. Wenn das Rad nicht mal 10 Monate alt ist kann man doch wohl noch keine Pflichtinspektion erwarten. Sollten die die Erstinspektion nach Auslieferung meinen, würde ich mal behaupten, dass bei einer solchen wohl nix an der Achse gemacht worden wäre.
Hört sich mal wieder nach einer Lektion ´wie vergraule ich am besten meine Kunden an´. 
Ich fände es interessant ob die Verweigerung der Gewährleistung bzw. das Bestehen auf die Beweispflicht seitens des Kunden generell so von H&S gesehen wird. Oder wollte sich da ein einzelner Verkäufer wichtig tun und Macht beweisen.


----------



## ralf (4. Oktober 2008)

*Eine LÃ¶sung kÃ¶nnte mit Hilfe der Verbraucherzentrale flott herbeigefÃ¼hrt werden. Auf solche FÃ¤lle warten die nur.*

Soweit ich weiÃ, muÃ im ersten halben Jahr der VerkÃ¤ufer nachweisen, daÃ kein Mangel vorlag. Das wird H&S mit Sicherheit nicht kÃ¶nnen. Wie Ingo schon schrieb, wird sich bei einer Inspektion wohl freiwillig niemand die Naben anschauen. Das ist nun aber spekulativ und tut gar nichts zur Sache. 
Soweit ich informiert bin, schreibt die Verbraucherzentrale in solchen FÃ¤llen den VerkÃ¤ufer juristisch fundiert an. I.d.R. spurt der dann ganz flott ... 

An dem Bike ist wohl eine Deore-Nabe verbaut. Eigentlich ein fÃ¼r ZuverlÃ¤ssigkeit bekanntes Bauteil. Sollte trotzdem mal was dran sein, hat man die Nabe auch schnell selber gewartet. Dazu benÃ¶tigt man fÃ¼r ein paar â¬ zwei KonusschlÃ¼ssel, Lagerfett und ein wenig GefÃ¼hl in den Fingern.
FÃ¼r Hinten ggf. noch einen 10er Imbus um den FreilaufkÃ¶rper zu bedienen - soweit erforderlich.
Shimano neigt dazu die Lager mit wenig Fett zu versorgen. Das kÃ¶nnte die Ursache fÃ¼r den Defekt sein.

Ich liebe Ã¼brigens diese altmodischen Konuslagernaben. Wenn die richtig gefettet  und gut eingestellt sind, halten die 100 Jahre, egal ob Alivio oder XTR ... 

GruÃ Ralf


----------



## Jack Vegas (5. Oktober 2008)

Hi,
ich habe zwar noch nicht ganz durchschaut wo genau ihr wann so fahrt aber hat jemand Lust morgen Biken zu gehen? MTB oder am Rhein lang?
Ich hoffe ich habe den Thread einigermaßen richtig interpretiert und eure Trails sind vom Kölner Zentrum aus mit S-Bahn oder dem Rad zu erreichen 
Beste Grüße Tobi


----------



## i-men (5. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Tobi,

schau doch mal hier rein. Bernhard hält ja zum Glück die Montagsrunde am laufen/fahren. Wenn es arbeitsmässig passt bin ich auch mal wieder dabei.


----------



## ralf (5. Oktober 2008)

i-men schrieb:


> ... Wenn es arbeitsmässig passt bin ich auch mal wieder dabei.



... jo Ingo, wenn es bei mir passt bin ich morgen ggf. auch dabei. Wäre die erste Ausfahrt seit 10 Tagen. 
... Schei$$regen ... 

Gruß Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernhardwalter (6. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Ralf,

ich habe bis 17.00 Uhr Regen bestelltsodaß ab 17.45 kein Wasser mehr in den Wolken zu finden ist  Kannst also ruhig mitfahren.
Sollte meine Wunschbestellung nicht angenommem werden kann man ja immer noch die Couch drückenoder sonst etwas 



ralf schrieb:


> ... jo Ingo, wenn es bei mir passt bin ich morgen ggf. auch dabei. Wäre die erste Ausfahrt seit 10 Tagen.
> ... Schei$$regen ...
> 
> Gruß Ralf


----------



## Montana (6. Oktober 2008)

Nachdem in der Nachbarschaft schon ernsthaft über den Winter diskutiert wird ... ziehe ich Die KF - Beträge mal hierrüber. Mir wird da drüben schon wieder zu viel gespämt 




bernhardwalter schrieb:


> Wer macht denn im  KFL-Team  mit
> Also ich wäre mit dabei





Schnegge schrieb:


> Bin für zwei Teams: ein Schnellness und ein Wellnessteam... wäre doch ein spannender interner Wettkampf
> 
> Wer ist' dabei? Würde dann das Schnellness-team übernehmen... die anderen können dann die Punkte einfahren : )
> 
> ...



KFL- Team : Was meint ihr dazu?


...............................................................................................................................


Noch was : Ich werde wohl noch eine Woche rat(d)los sein. Es ging ja garnichts mehr bei meinem letzten MTB Ausflug am _KFL-Mittwoch 20.08.2008 _ in die Hardt 

Ich habe jetzt vor ein paar Tagen Kassette und Kette getauscht ... jetzt rutscht der Mist vorne durch  ... sehe ich das richtig, daß man für eine komplette Salat ... äeehmmm ... Kurbelgarnitur mit Innenlager fast genau so viel bezahlt wie für 3 Kettenblätter ? Die spinnen doch die Schimpanskis.  

Meine schöne LX Kurbel ist damit leider nur etwas über ein Jahr geworden  Ich glaube jetzt kommt noch mal 'ne Deore_komplett_ drauf und gut ist. 

Was ein Glück, dass dieser Mist bald vorbei ist 

Gruß _Guido_


----------



## Eifelwolf (6. Oktober 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> ...... sehe ich das richtig, daÃ man fÃ¼r eine komplette Salat ... Ã¤eehmmm ... Kurbelgarnitur mit Innenlager fast genau so viel bezahlt wie fÃ¼r 3 KettenblÃ¤tter ? ..


 
Zur fachgerechten Montage der kompletten Kurbelgarnitur (egal ob Deore, LX, SLX...) sind nochmals 9,49 â¬ in einen MontageschlÃ¼ssel und ein Kurbelkappenwerkzeug zu investieren. Oder Du kennst einen Freund, der einen Freund hat.... 

Ich denke, die Deore-Kurbeln der Deorekurbelgarnitur kannst Du gegen Deine vorhandenen LX-Kurbeln austauschen. Wird dann gewichtsmÃ¤Ãig etwas leichter werden. MÃ¼sste eigentlich passen.


----------



## Cheetah (6. Oktober 2008)

Guck mal hier:
http://www.bike-x-perts.com/product...39342?osCsid=716f4c68d6b53137f41b8e739d4e710e


----------



## Montana (6. Oktober 2008)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Zur fachgerechten Montage der kompletten Kurbelgarnitur (egal ob Deore, LX, SLX...) sind nochmals 9,49  in einen Montageschlüssel und ein Kurbelkappenwerkzeug zu investieren. Oder Du kennst einen Freund, der einen Freund hat....
> 
> Ich denke, die Deore-Kurbeln der Deorekurbelgarnitur kannst Du gegen Deine vorhandenen LX-Kurbeln austauschen. Wird dann gewichtsmäßig etwas leichter werden. Müsste eigentlich passen.



Das Werkzeug habe ich ja ...ich habe die Kurbel ja erst vor einem Jahr getauscht. Der KF frisst eben Stahl und Alu 

*@ Frank*

... sieht interessant aus . Danke

Gruß _Guido_


----------



## ralf (6. Oktober 2008)

@Bernhard: Sorry,ich kneife. 
Obwohl es so aussieht als wenn es von oben trocken bleiben würde, habe ich bei dieser völligen Feuchtigkeit keinen Bock auf Radfahren. Da ziehe ich mir dann noch mal auf der Couch die gute alte U2-Chicago-DVD rein ... 

@Guido:
1.) Ja, ich bin beim WP gerne wieder imTeam dabei! 
Gleichwohl war mir die ständige Buchführung in den letzten Jahren wirklich lästig ... 
Motivation ist es halt schon aber Radfahren würde ich sowieso im gleichen Umfang.

2.) Deine Kurbel: Letztendlich wird nur das mittlere Kettenblatt verschlissen sein. Ein Neues in Deore-Qualität (Stahl ) kostet bei Rose  9,-. Warum also eine komplett neue Kurbel kaufen. Fix montiert isses auch ...
Seit ich bei mir das Mittlere in Stahl fahre verschleißt da auch nix mehr ...
Alles Andere (Kurbel, Lager, kl. und gr. Blatt) hält ewig. Jedenfalls habe ich diese Teile noch nie getauscht ... _(und ich fahre ja ncht wirklich wenig ...)_

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Montana (6. Oktober 2008)

Danke fÃ¼r die RÃ¼ckmeldung, Ralf 

*WP : *

Noch mal nachgefragt: Ein Team? oder Wellness und Schnellness getrennt?
Was meinen die Anderen dazu?  
*
Stevens S6 das schÃ¶nste Rad der Welt : *

Also doch einfach die BlÃ¤tter tauschen. Das kleine ist aber definitiv auch hin. Ich fahre (fuhr frÃ¼her)  ja viel hoch 

GruÃ _Guido_



ralf schrieb:


> @Bernhard: Sorry,ich kneife.
> Obwohl es so aussieht als wenn es von oben trocken bleiben wÃ¼rde, habe ich bei dieser vÃ¶lligen Feuchtigkeit keinen Bock auf Radfahren. Da ziehe ich mir dann noch mal auf der Couch die gute alte U2-Chicago-DVD rein ...
> 
> @Guido:
> ...


----------



## bernhardwalter (6. Oktober 2008)

Hallo [email protected],
kann ich verstehen alleine habe ich auch keine Lust zu fahren es fehlt halt die Abwechslung mit dem werde dann Heute mal mit dem Buch anfangen 

Hallo [email protected]
wie schon erwähnt ich würde gerne im KFL-Team mitfahren

LG

Bernhard


----------



## bernhardwalter (6. Oktober 2008)

So,Montagsrunde für Heute gecancelt


----------



## 2RaFa (6. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
bin neu hier und auf der Suche nach "Mitfahrgelegenheiten" im heimischen Revier; *Tütberg und Lüderich* ist mein direktes Hausrevier!
wie und wo und wann kann man Euch (im Wald) begegnen?







Grüsse aus *Hoffnungsthal*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (6. Oktober 2008)

2RaFa schrieb:


> ...wie und wo und wann kann man Euch (im Wald) begegnen?



z.B. hier ...

Mittwochstermin is' wieder online... gibts wieder einen Wellnessguide? Guido? Ralf?... oder ?

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## bernhardwalter (7. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Jö[email protected],

der eine muß eben früh raus und der andere findet den Weg nicht ins Bett( kleiner Scherz am Rande )


----------



## Montana (7. Oktober 2008)

Schnegge schrieb:


> z.B. hier ...
> 
> Mittwochstermin is' wieder online... gibts wieder einen Wellnessguide? Guido? Ralf?... oder ?
> 
> ...



Ich habe gar kein Fahrrad  .......    


....



Sorry, es geht diese Woche noch nicht. Ich muss noch ein paar Kettenblätter ersetzen. Dann ist nur noch der Steuersatz vom S6 kaputt  ... aber das passt schon irgendwie   ... oder kann den einer gut rauskloppen  und `nen Neuen reinpressen  

Gruß _Guido_


----------



## i-men (7. Oktober 2008)

Schnegge schrieb:


> z.B. hier ...
> 
> Mittwochstermin is' wieder online... gibts wieder einen Wellnessguide? Guido? Ralf?... oder ?


 Ingo

Ich mache bei entsprechender Beteiligung gerne den Wellness Guide.


----------



## Montana (7. Oktober 2008)

i-men schrieb:


> Ingo
> 
> Ich mache bei entsprechender Beteiligung gerne den Wellness Guide.



Das ist sehr gut so 

Zum Thema WP Teams *

Ich greife Jörgs Idee von den zwei KFL Teams gerne noch mal auf.
Es wird ja schon kräftig mit dem Hufen gescharrt und hinter den Kulissen auch schon wieder kräftig verhandelt. 

Wen haben wir nun schon auf der Liste?

KFL-Team wellness
Montana
i-men
ralf
_bernhardwalter_  ....  oder willste schnellness 
.....

 KFL-Team schnellness
Schneggge
MTB-Kao
...
...
...

Da das Team der frostigen Nasen durch Lars voraussichtlichen Wechsel (möchte mal wissen was da an Geld geflossen ist ) sowieso schon leicht verändert worden ist würde ich mich über eine Beteilligung eines gewissen Herrn aus Rösrath sehr freuen. 

* P.S. Alles natürlich vorausgesetzt es bleibt ungefähr bei dem Modus der letzten Jahre. Sonst machen wir eben unser eigenes Ding.


----------



## Delgado (7. Oktober 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Zum Thema WP Teams .....



Geht auch Ergo only?*












*Sorry, ich konnte nix dagegen tun ....


----------



## Montana (7. Oktober 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Geht auch Ergo only?*



Ach, das waren doch die guten alten Zeiten. Ich hoffe, dass *er* noch lebt und es ihm gut geht. Dem Forum fehlt er eindeutig 




Delgado schrieb:


> *Sorry, ich konnte nix dagegen tun ....



Macht doch nix.


----------



## bernhardwalter (7. Oktober 2008)

hnellness[/COLOR]





Montana schrieb:


> Das ist sehr gut so
> 
> Zum Thema WP Teams *
> 
> ...


----------



## Redking (7. Oktober 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Ich habe gar kein Fahrrad  .......
> 
> 
> ....
> ...



Klar Guido kann ich das, aber das solltest du wissen
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (7. Oktober 2008)

Redking schrieb:


> Klar Guido kann ich das, aber das solltest du wissen
> Grüße
> Klaus



Klar, Klaus ....  sollte ich das wissen und ich weiß das auch.

Ich werde mich bald mal bei Dir melden. Dann kannst Du mal bitte gucken was man an meinem alten bike noch machen kann. 

Gruß _Guido_

*Edith :*

Es geht um Folgendes:  Frank hat mir hat netterweise vor 2 Jahren die Magura Odur eingebaut. Soweit war ja alles bestens  Bloss zeigt sich seit einiger Zeit ein deutliches Spiel (ein paar mm) im Steuerbereich d.h. wenn ich bremse bewegt sich der Steuersatz sehr deutlich. Dieser lässt sich auch nicht mehr fester anziehen. Ich glaube der ist einfach hin  Frage : Wenn wir tauschen, was für einen günstigen Steuersatz sollte ich denn nehmen?


----------



## Montana (7. Oktober 2008)

So schnell kann es gehen : 

Wir sind bereit 
_
*
KFL-Team wellness*_

Montana
i-men
ralf
bernhardwalter 
peter1bike


----------



## bernhardwalter (7. Oktober 2008)

Na dann kann es ja losgehen,immer schön langsam und viele KM mit HM

Gruß
Bernhard



Montana schrieb:


> So schnell kann es gehen :
> 
> Wir sind bereit
> _
> ...


----------



## bernhardwalter (7. Oktober 2008)

@ all

Ich suche für die Sigma Helmleuchte noch ein intaktes Verlängerungskabel 
( 70,0 cm ) meins hat einen Kabelbruch und dadurch ewig Aussetzerimmer dann wenn sie gebraucht wird ,wenn nicht dann muß ich eben eine Einzelbestellung bei " bike compenents " machen

Gruß
Bernhard


----------



## Montana (7. Oktober 2008)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> Na dann kann es ja losgehen,immer schön langsam und viele KM mit HM
> 
> Gruß
> Bernhard



und es geht auch schon los : 
* 
KFL  -  Team WF​*
_*Die Wellness Fraktion der Königsforst / Lüderichfahrer innen*


Hier steht der Spaß im Vordergrund  es soll ja nicht so furchtbar in Sport ausarten *gg*

... immer schön langsam und viele KM mit HM (bernhardwalter 7.10.2008)_


​
Die extrem lange auserwählten Kandidaten  mögen sich bitte eintragen. Auf in den Kampf,  Männer


----------



## ralf (7. Oktober 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Geht auch Ergo only?*



... 

Von dem hört man ja nix mehr. Wahrscheinlich ist das Brain mitsamt all den unschlagbaren Ideen final abgestürzt. 

KFL-Wellnessteam steht! 

Guido, ich habe hier noch einen neuen NC17-Steuersatz rumliegen. Der passte in mein Bike nicht rein. Kannste gerne für nix haben. 
Für den Einbau habe ich kein Werkzeug. Aber Klaus macht das ja. 

Gruß Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2RaFa (7. Oktober 2008)

Schnegge schrieb:


> z.B. hier ...
> 
> Mittwochstermin is' wieder online... gibts wieder einen Wellnessguide? Guido? Ralf?... oder ?
> 
> ...



Danke für den Hinweis, Jörg! Leider kann ich morgen nicht!

Hinweis: für einen "Neuen" wie mich ergibt sich der Durchblick im ziemlich langen Fred nur mühsam: KFL- Teams, WP-Teams, Wellness-Fraktion ...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



gibt es vielleicht eine "Aufklärung - Übersicht" für interessierte Mitfahrer?


----------



## Delgado (7. Oktober 2008)

2RaFa schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis, Jörg! Leider kann ich morgen nicht!
> 
> Hinweis: für einen "Neuen" wie mich ergibt sich der Durchblick im ziemlich langen Fred nur mühsam: KFL- Teams, WP-Teams, Wellness-Fraktion ...
> 
> ...





Also, nach Durchsicht der KFL-Threads (Teil I und II) kannst Du einen Prüfungstermin bei Montana beantragen.

Der ruft dann eine Kommission zusammen, die aus den Ereignissen der letzten Jahre 10 Prüfungsfragen erstellt.

Wenn Du 60% richtig beantworten kannst kriegst 'nen Newbie-KFL-Orden 

Na issas etwa nix?


----------



## Delgado (7. Oktober 2008)

@2RaFa,

Mal'n Beispiel:





1. Wie ist der Nick der Dame links (nein nicht Volker!!!!! --> Daneben!)?
2. Warum steht das Bike vorne rechts Kopf? 
3. Trikothersteller der Dame auf/über dem Cannondale?
4. Erzähle den Witz über den der Kettenfresser so dreckig lacht!
5. 
6. 
usw. 


Klar?


----------



## joscho (7. Oktober 2008)

Einbürgerungstest für KFLer


----------



## Montana (7. Oktober 2008)

Sehr gut, das wird so gemacht   




Delgado schrieb:


> Also, nach Durchsicht der KFL-Threads (Teil I und II) kannst Du einen Prüfungstermin bei Montana beantragen.
> 
> Der ruft dann eine Kommission zusammen, die aus den Ereignissen der letzten Jahre 10 Prüfungsfragen erstellt.
> 
> ...


----------



## Montana (7. Oktober 2008)

Ich erinnere mich nur noch, dass das die _ J*uchhu bringt uns zum blauen Flughafen - Tour* _ war und Volker in den Pausen immer geraucht hat 



Delgado schrieb:


> @2RaFa,
> 
> Mal'n Beispiel:
> 
> ...


----------



## Schnegge (7. Oktober 2008)

KFL - Schnellnessteam


 ist somit auch eröffent...​


----------



## hama687 (7. Oktober 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Ich erinnere mich nur noch, dass das die _ J*uchhu bringt uns zum blauen Flughafen - Tour* _ war und Volker in den Pausen immer geraucht hat



apropo, Sonder Touren, wie lange muss ich noch auf ne Night Ride durch Köln flehen?


----------



## Montana (8. Oktober 2008)

hama687 schrieb:


> apropo, Sonder Touren, wie lange muss ich noch auf ne Night Ride durch Köln flehen?



... kommt 100%ig ... versprochen .... 

Dann sollte es auch eine große KFL / Leverkusen Kooperation geben 

Ich  freue mich darauf 

Gruß _Guido_


----------



## Jerd (8. Oktober 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> ... kommt 100%ig ... versprochen ....
> 
> Dann sollte es auch eine große KFL / Leverkusen Kooperation geben
> 
> ...



Darauf freue ich mich auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Kao (8. Oktober 2008)

2RaFa schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bin neu hier und auf der Suche nach "Mitfahrgelegenheiten" im heimischen Revier; *Tütberg und Lüderich* ist mein direktes Hausrevier!
> wie und wo und wann kann man Euch (im Wald) begegnen?
> 
> ...



Hier fährst du aber nicht mit dem XC4, oder???


----------



## i-men (8. Oktober 2008)

Also sollte der Regen nicht langsam aufhören, werde ich vermutlich heute nicht an den Start gehen. Ich muss mir jobmässig eh schon nen Bein ausreissen, was ich bei schönem Wetter gerne in Kauf nehme. 

So wie es aussieht wird das heute eh ne Eingruppenveranstaltung für die ganz harten Allwetterfahrer.

Ingo


----------



## Montana (8. Oktober 2008)

i-men schrieb:


> Also sollte der Regen nicht langsam aufhören, werde ich vermutlich heute nicht an den Start gehen. Ich muss mir jobmässig eh schon nen Bein ausreissen, was ich bei schönem Wetter gerne in Kauf nehme.
> 
> So wie es aussieht wird das heute eh ne Eingruppenveranstaltung für die ganz harten Allwetterfahrer.
> 
> Ingo



Ich will ja nicht kontraproduktiv sein  aber ich gebe Ingo  recht.
Schon Dich für den Winterpokal  ... dann *muss* man ja raus 



			
				ralf schrieb:
			
		

> Guido, ich habe hier noch einen neuen NC17-Steuersatz rumliegen. Der passte in mein Bike nicht rein. Kannste gerne für nix haben.
> Für den Einbau habe ich kein Werkzeug. Aber Klaus macht das ja.



Danke schön für das nette Angebot, Ralf. 
Eingebaut ist zur Zeit das hier : FSA Ahead Integrated Mod. 11, 1/8 Passt das? 

Es fehlten übrigens noch die Team Aufnahme Anträge von: *ralf und bernhardwalter*

Allen die heute den KF und die Umgebung unsicher machen wünsche ich möglichst viel Spaß im Matsch. Nächste Woche sollte auch der Montana wieder am Start sein 

Gruß _Guido_


----------



## ralf (8. Oktober 2008)

So, Aufnahmeantrag ist raus ... 

Nein, da passt mein angebotener Steuersatz nicht. Der ist für diskreten Einbau. Du hast ja einen integrierten ... 

Den KFL Schlammschiebern heute abend viel Spaß! 
Da bin ich richtig froh gestern gefahren zu sein. Das waren, gemessen an heute, ideale Bedingungen ... 
Aber wir haben dieses Jahr wohl alle "leiden" gelernt. Die Schmerzschwelle liegt also entsprechend hoch! 

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Montana (8. Oktober 2008)

ralf schrieb:


> So, Aufnahmeantrag ist raus ...
> 
> Nein, da passt mein angebotener Steuersatz nicht. Der ist für diskreten Einbau. Du hast ja einen integrierten ...
> 
> ...



Was es nicht alles gibt  diskreter Einbau. Ich kenne das Wort sonst nur bei  Anlässen. Aber passt ja 



> Lieber Herr ralf,
> wir freuen uns Ihnen mitteilen zu können, dass ihr Aufnahmeantrag nach intensiver Prüfung durch unsere Rechts-  und Personalabteilung angenommen worden ist. Rechnen Sie aber mit dem Schlimmsten, Matsch und Regen werden unsere Begleiter sein ... zusätzlich haben wir zahlreiche Feinde
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen
> ...


----------



## MTB-Kao (8. Oktober 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Da das Team der frostigen Nasen durch Lars voraussichtlichen Wechsel (möchte mal wissen was da an Geld geflossen ist ) sowieso schon leicht verändert worden ist



geld nicht. aber als teambike wurde mir das hier angeboten:

http://www2.merida-bikes.com/de_DE/Bikes.Detail.8

da konnte ich jörg die bitte nicht mehr ausschlagen


----------



## Montana (8. Oktober 2008)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> geld nicht. aber als teambike wurde mir das hier angeboten:
> 
> http://www2.merida-bikes.com/de_DE/Bikes.Detail.8
> 
> da konnte ich jörg die bitte nicht mehr ausschlagen



Dann werde ich auch _schnellnesse_r und wenn ich dafür Tag und Nacht trainieren muss und alles Andere vernachlässige


----------



## ralf (8. Oktober 2008)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> geld nicht. aber als teambike wurde mir das hier angeboten:
> 
> http://www2.merida-bikes.com/de_DE/Bikes.Detail.8
> 
> da konnte ich jörg die bitte nicht mehr ausschlagen



... nicht schlecht ... 

Und auch ideal für hiesige matschigste Verhältnisse. 
Und sollte es bei einer vorhersehbaren matsch- oder frostbedingten Panne mal zu kalt werden, einfach den Rahmen anzünden und das Problem ist gelöst ... final. 

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Schnegge (8. Oktober 2008)

ralf schrieb:


> ... nicht schlecht ...
> 
> ....einfach den Rahmen anzünden und das Problem ist gelöst ... final.



also doch die KFL-Heizerfraktion 

Nur zur Info, ich habe Lars nur den Link und nicht das bike angeboten... Da er jetzt rekrutiert ist, kann ich ja noch mal auf das Kleingedruckte im Vertrag hinweisen. Gell Lars... da steht auch was über Mindest-Punkte-Leistung und Eratzforderungen die sich bei nicht Erreichen ergeben...  hierbei handelt es sich um das entsprechende bike und nicht den Link...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernhardwalter (8. Oktober 2008)

Gerade Angemeldet 


Es fehlten übrigens noch die Team Aufnahme Anträge von: *ralf und bernhardwalter*


Gruß _Guido_


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (8. Oktober 2008)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Hier fährst du aber nicht mit dem XC4, oder???


Klar fährt der da
2RaFa ist ein ganz schwerer Bruder
Toll, was bei Euch so alles im Wald steht, hier gibts Bäume und das wars auch
LG, G-K-R


----------



## Montana (8. Oktober 2008)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> Gerade Angemeldet
> 
> 
> Es fehlten übrigens noch die Team Aufnahme Anträge von: *ralf und bernhardwalter*
> ...


_

Bestätigt 

Du musst übrigens heute die wellnesser gebührend vertreten _


----------



## 2RaFa (8. Oktober 2008)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Hier fährst du aber nicht mit dem XC4, oder???



Hallo MTB-Kao,
ich werde die von jugendlichen Dirt-Bikern liebevoll erstellten Aufbauten ganz in meiner Nähe mit meinem XC regelmäßig behutsam umfahren, der DH Trail ist zwar kurz aber auch dann noch ganz nett!
Mein XC ist gerade mal 1/2 Jahr jung und ich bin nach ca. 700 km purer KTL-Trails noch recht unerfahren - mit meinen Mopeds habe ich etwas mehr von der Welt gesehen!
Vielleicht sieht man sich - cool oder hot - auf der Intermot!?
Bin am Freitag ganztägig dort vertreten!


----------



## Delgado (8. Oktober 2008)

2RaFa schrieb:


> .... mit meinem XC



Gretchenfrage:

(  ) schwarz
(  ) weiß
(  ) andere (hässliche) Farbe

?


----------



## 2RaFa (8. Oktober 2008)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Klar fährt der da
> 2RaFa ist ein ganz schwerer Bruder
> Toll, was bei Euch so alles im Wald steht, hier gibts Bäume und das wars auch
> LG, G-K-R



Nanana, Kettengünni!
wer ist hier der schwere Bruder, wenn wir beide zusammen mal gerade 150 kg auf die Waage bringen!
Und die paar Bäume um Hildesheim hast du doch inzwischen alle umgelegt, damit es überhaupt noch ein Hindernis vor den Deichen gibt!
HG aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2RaFa (8. Oktober 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Gretchenfrage:
> 
> (  ) schwarz
> (  ) weiß
> ...



natürlich schwarz, damit ich nächtens nicht von den Reflexionen der Romisen RC-T5  (von Kettengünni) an meinem Bike geblendet werde!


----------



## Delgado (8. Oktober 2008)

2RaFa schrieb:


> natürlich schwarz, ....



Supi 

Es sollen auch weiße und orange im Umlauf sein ...


----------



## ralf (8. Oktober 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Supi
> 
> Es sollen auch weiße und orange im Umlauf sein ...



... Reifen sind dreckelich ...


----------



## Delgado (8. Oktober 2008)

Sorry, ich werf's weg.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (8. Oktober 2008)

2RaFa schrieb:


> Vielleicht sieht man sich - cool oder hot - auf der Intermot!?
> Bin am Freitag ganztägig dort vertreten!


.....gibt es ein neues M-Bike? Deine GS sieht doch noch aus wie neu!
Ober bist Du wg. Zubehör da? Oder gar wg. der Promo-Damen
LG, Ketten-Günni


----------



## 2RaFa (8. Oktober 2008)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> .....gibt es ein neues M-Bike? Deine GS sieht doch noch aus wie neu!
> Ober bist Du wg. Zubehör da? Oder gar wg. der Promo-Damen
> LG, Ketten-Günni



Mensch *Kettengünni *!
in Hildesheim fährt man mit ner 260 kg-Leergewicht-GS vielleicht noch die Flachland-Trails


aber *hier im KTL-Land* brauch ich jetzt den richtigen Antrieb für mein XC oder besser gleich sowas






 oder ...

nach der folgenden Anmerkung von Ralf wegen "nicht themenbezogener Spammerei" habe ich diesen Beitrag um 2 Abbildungen motorisierter 2-Räder gekürzt und hoffe auf Nachsicht in Anbetracht der laufenden Mopedmesse um die Ecke ...


----------



## ralf (8. Oktober 2008)

... hey Leute, das ist genau der falsche Fred für nicht themenbezogene Spammerei!

Also, ab dafür ...


----------



## MTB-Kao (9. Oktober 2008)

2RaFa schrieb:


> Hallo MTB-Kao,
> ich werde die von jugendlichen Dirt-Bikern liebevoll erstellten Aufbauten ganz in meiner Nähe mit meinem XC regelmäßig behutsam umfahren, der DH Trail ist zwar kurz aber auch dann noch ganz nett!
> Mein XC ist gerade mal 1/2 Jahr jung und ich bin nach ca. 700 km purer KTL-Trails noch recht unerfahren - mit meinen Mopeds habe ich etwas mehr von der Welt gesehen!
> Vielleicht sieht man sich - cool oder hot - auf der Intermot!?
> Bin am Freitag ganztägig dort vertreten!



dann bin ich ja beruhigt. habe mich schon gefragt wie der rahmen das verkraften soll  ich bvorzuge das bike übrigens in weiß:






intermot ist nicht mehr meins. habe meine gsx vorletztes jahr verkauft.


----------



## bernhardwalter (9. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Jörg,Ralf,Jochen und  nicht nachgefragt für die gestrige Hilfe bei dem Versuch die Bremsbeläge bei der JUICY 7 zu wechseln,bin ohne hintere Bremsprobleme zurückgekommen.
Ich hoffe doch beim nächssten Mal nicht wieder frühzeitig ausscheiden zu müssen


----------



## Schnegge (9. Oktober 2008)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> Hallo Jörg,Ralf,Jochen und  nicht nachgefragt für die gestrige Hilfe bei dem Versuch die Bremsbeläge bei der JUICY 7 zu wechseln,bin ohne hintere Bremsprobleme zurückgekommen.
> Ich hoffe doch beim nächssten Mal nicht wieder frühzeitig ausscheiden zu müssen



Ab dem 30.03 werden die Probleme bei allen "KFL - Team WF"-Mitgliedern schlagartig aufhören  Zur Zeit befinden wir uns in der Testphase, welche Manipulationen euch am effektivsten vom biken abhalten  ...
Die besten kommen dann ab dem 03.11. regelmäßig zum Einsatz 

Gruß
Jörg

KFL - Team SF


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (9. Oktober 2008)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> Hallo Jörg,Ralf,Jochen und  nicht nachgefragt für die gestrige Hilfe bei dem Versuch die Bremsbeläge bei der JUICY 7 zu wechseln,bin ohne hintere Bremsprobleme zurückgekommen.
> Ich hoffe doch beim nächssten Mal nicht wieder frühzeitig ausscheiden zu müssen



Armer Bernhard  du hast ja echt die Seuche

Das wird ab demnächst nicht mehr passieren, dann ist der _Montana_ wieder bei Dir und steht Dir bei. Lass Dich von den SFern nicht entmutigen, das ist doch reine Sabotage  was da läuft. 

Mein Rad haben sie vermutlich auch kaputt gemacht  ... schön blöd ... ist ja noch gar kein Winterpokal 

Gruß _Guido_


----------



## Montana (9. Oktober 2008)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Ab dem 30.03 werden die Probleme bei allen "KFL - Team WF"-Mitgliedern schlagartig aufhören  Zur Zeit befinden wir uns in der Testphase, welche Manipulationen euch am effektivsten vom biken abhalten  ...
> Die besten kommen dann ab dem 03.11. regelmäßig zum Einsatz
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Ich habe es geahnt  ... wird aber nicht nützen ... haben wir keine Räder mehr gehen wir eben zu Fuss ... bringt dann alle 20 Minuten auch einen Punkt   

Gruß und bis bald

_Guido_


----------



## Razzor (9. Oktober 2008)

WP wird toll 
Überlege mir gerade wie ich mein Team mit meiner Freundin nennen soll....

- Die zwei langsamen Fünf 
- Sommer-Radler 
- Team Wahner Heide

Morgen kommt erstmal mein Radon zurück. 


Gruß


----------



## Schnegge (10. Oktober 2008)

Ich vermisse noch diverse Anmeldungen beim KFL-WP Schnellnessteam ... 

Also flott zum Anmelden


----------



## bernhardwalter (10. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Jö[email protected],

den Beitrag habe ich nun garnicht verstandenwas wolltest du denn damit aussagen



Schnegge schrieb:


> Ab dem 30.03 werden die Probleme bei allen "KFL - Team WF"-Mitgliedern schlagartig aufhören  Zur Zeit befinden wir uns in der Testphase, welche Manipulationen euch am effektivsten vom biken abhalten  ...
> Die besten kommen dann ab dem 03.11. regelmäßig zum Einsatz
> 
> Gruß
> ...


----------



## Delgado (10. Oktober 2008)

Razzor schrieb:


> WP wird toll
> Überlege mir gerade wie ich mein Team mit meiner Freundin nennen soll....
> 
> - Die zwei langsamen Fünf
> ...



- Radon-Opfer
- H&S-Verzweifler
- Beim nächsten Bike wird alles besser
- Alternativpunkter 
- KFL Prüfungskommitee


----------



## Montana (10. Oktober 2008)

Wenn die Profil Einträge stimmen 

dann hat heute der KFL Juniorchef Geburtstag 

*Alles Gute, lieber Alex *

Lass Dich reich beschenken und feiere so kräftig wie möglich 

Bis hoffentlich bald im KF oder in der Farbenstadt

Gruß _Guido _


----------



## FranG (10. Oktober 2008)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Ich vermisse noch diverse Anmeldungen beim KFL-WP Schnellnessteam ...
> 
> Also flott zum Anmelden


Bitte nach längerer - selbst auferlegter - Forenabstinenz freundlichst um Aufnahme in den erlauchten Kreis!

Gruß
Frank


----------



## MTB-Kao (10. Oktober 2008)

FranG schrieb:


> Bitte nach längerer - selbst auferlegter - Forenabstinenz freundlichst um Aufnahme in den erlauchten Kreis!
> 
> Gruß
> Frank




Na den Antrag unterstütze ich doch gerne. Schön wieder von dir zu hören


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralf (12. Oktober 2008)

*Testride meines neuen AM-Bikes:*

So, wie ich kurz berichtete, habe ich mir ein neues Bike gekauft. Völlig losgelöst von meiner XC-/Touren*ehre* ist es ein waschechtes AllMountainbike geworden.
Leider war das Wetter erst heute so, daß ich es der vorgesehenen Bestimmung zuführen wollte - in aller Ruhe. 

Sitzposition:
Nun, da habe ich mich auf etwas eingelassen. Nix mit spurtbereiter Haltung. Einfach lässig sitzen und pedalieren. Ich verspürte sogar den Wunsch nach lässiger stylischer Kleidung. 
Allerdings fühlt man bergauf schon gewisse Grenzen kommen. Wird es sehr steil (z.B. der Männeraufstieg zum Lüderich ) bekommt man recht bald Ballanceprobleme. Das Bike ist schwerer in der Spur zu halten als ein reines XC-Bike. Nun sind fast 14 Kg auch nicht gerade wenig. Plattform am hinteren Dämpfer einschalten und die Gabel runter, dann geht das jedoch noch eben so.

Bergab auf Trails ergibt ein recht ungewohntes Fahrverhalten. Hier wäre mir zunächst ein XC-Bike wegen der deutlich direkteren Lenkung lieber gewesen. Während der Tour relativierte sich das aber, nachdem ich die Abstimmung des Dämpfers optimiert hatte.

Insgesamt ist das Fahrverhalten für mich schon irgendwie etwas völlig Neues. So habe ich mich doch dann flott mit der ungewohnten Geometrie arrangiert. Allerdings würde ich für lange Anstiege, z.B. in den Alpen eindeutig weiterhin ein Hardttail oder ein XC-Fully vorziehen. Auf langen Anstiegen wird halt mit jedem Watt gegeizt ... 

Gabel:
Einfach genial die RockShox Revelation. Die Abstimmung habe ich zu Hause "im trockenen" vorgenommen und während der Tour nichts daran verstellt. 100 mm reichen, auf Trails dann halt flott auf 130 mm gestellt. Dann auf Strecke noch das justierbare PopLock rein und das Dingen macht einfach was es soll! 

Dämpfer:
Ein geniales Teil! Der Fox RP 23 ist vielfältig abstimmbar. Das muß der Rider erst einmal lernen. Schnell hatte ich raus, daß für mich die PopLockstufe 2 die richtige ist. Also weiter: Eine weitgehend optimale Dämpfungsposition war nach einigen Versuchen auch bald gefunden.
Luftdruck ist allerdings so eine Sache für sich. 
Schließlich möchte ich die 125 mm Federweg doch auch ausnutzen. Um es vorweg zu nehmen: Das geht nicht. Wird der Luftdruck so eingestellt, daß der volle Federweg genutzt wird, am Dämpfer 47 mm, taucht das Bike hinten in Wellen völlig weg. Auch mit der Dämpfungseinstellung ist da nix zu machen. Da hilft nur mehr Druck im Dämpfer, so daß letztendlich von den 47 mm nur 37 mm übriggeblieben sind. Das entspricht einem effektiven Federweg von ca. 95 - 100 mm. Der Rest ist Durchschlagschutz ... Mit diesem Federweg fährt das Bike dann stabil ohne irgendwie zu bocken.
Besonders hervorhebenswert ist, daß wenn die Plattform zugeschaltet wird, der Dämpfer ausfährt und das Heck deutlich weiter anhebt. Damit werden die Winkel steiler und das Bike lässt sich in nicht schwierigem Gelände agiler lenken.

Fazit:
Wer nun meint, daß eine AM-Geometrie mit entsprechenden Federwegen eine reine Sänfte ergibt, hat sich getäuscht. Der Sprung von meinem XC-Fully zum AM-Fully ist komfortmäßig spürbar aber kein Quantensprung. Ich würde sogar soweit gehen, daß ein XC-Fully der bessere Allrounder ist. Vielleicht von der Sitzposition ein wenig ermüdender, dafür aber in fast  allen Situationen spritziger. Beeindruckend ist schon, daß man mit einem AM fast überall drüberbügeln kann. Es fängt halt bei groben Unebenheiten sehr spät an zu "trampeln". Und - verblockte Trails gehen mit ein wenig Übung wohl dann besser ...

Man braucht wohl drei Bikes : HT; Fully; AM ... 
Je nachdem was man vorhat ... 

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Montana (13. Oktober 2008)

Also mein lieber Ralf, du bist ja Teammitglied und guter Freund des KFL aber eins muss ich hier schreiben ....



Ich habe noch *nie* eine solche großartige Beschreibung eines neuen _(eigenen)_ Fahrrads gelesen. Da merkt man den Unterschied ob man erst ein paar Jahre  so ein Ding fährt oder wie Du mit Pioniergeist in den Gründerjahren dieses Sports und daher nun mit richtig viel Erfahrung an diese Sache heran gehen kann  Danke für Deinen detailierten, umfangreichen, kritischen und subjektiven Testbericht. 

Weiterhin vel Spaß mit dem neuen bike und eine glückliche Hand bei der Abstimmung.

Gruß _Guido_





ralf schrieb:


> *Testride meines neuen AM-Bikes:*
> 
> So, wie ich kurz berichtete, habe ich mir ein neues Bike gekauft. Völlig losgelöst von meiner XC-/Touren*ehre* ist es ein waschechtes AllMountainbike geworden.
> Leider war das Wetter erst heute so, daß ich es der vorgesehenen Bestimmung zuführen wollte - in aller Ruhe.
> ...


----------



## ralf (13. Oktober 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> ... Danke für Deinen detailierten, umfangreichen, *kritischen* und *subjektiven* Testbericht.
> 
> Weiterhin vel Spaß mit dem neuen bike und eine glückliche Hand bei der Abstimmung.
> 
> Gruß _Guido_



Danke Guido,

na, da sind wohl gestern abend die frischen Eindrücke mit mir durchgegangen ... 
Aber das mit der Abstimmung ist bei den wirklich sehr vielfältigen Möglichkeiten wirklich eine Herausforderung. Sowohl vom Verständnis her und der Fähigkeit das dann in ein gewisses Optimum umzusetzen. In der Tat muß das Ergebnis dann immer *subjektiv* gewertet werden und wie meist im Leben ist weniger oft mehr. 

Kritische Bemerkungen sind natürlich ebenso subjektiv. Und Du weißt ja, daß ich bisher meistens HT gefahren bin. Aus gutem "subjektivem" Grund. 

Trotzdem macht die High-Tech-maschine wahnsinnig Spaß. Nur, draufsetzen und losfahren geht wohl bei einem soch komplizierten technischen Meisterwerk nicht. Da muß erst einmal das Setup lange ertüftelt werden.

BTW: Mittwoch regnets wohl wieder ...  Na, schaun mer mal.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Montana (13. Oktober 2008)

Kritisch und subjektiv waren selbstverständlich nicht abwertend gemeint. Ich sehe Deine Kritik im Verhältnis zu den Testberichten in diversen bike Magazinen. Dort ist fast immer alles top was von den grössten Anzeigekunden  zum Testen bereit gestellt wird und daher sind die Tests m.M. nach überwiegend unbrauchbar. Dein Testbericht ist dagegen überaus hilfreich. Danke nochmal dafür.

Wegen Mittwoch: Ich hatte es einigermaßen eingeplant, aber bei Dauerregen habe ich keine große Lust ... es ist ja schließlich noch nicht WP time  Warten wir einfach noch etwas ab. 

Gruß Guido




ralf schrieb:


> Danke Guido,
> 
> na, da sind wohl gestern abend die frischen Eindrücke mit mir durchgegangen ...
> Aber das mit der Abstimmung ist bei den wirklich sehr vielfältigen Möglichkeiten wirklich eine Herausforderung. Sowohl vom Verständnis her und der Fähigkeit das dann in ein gewisses Optimum umzusetzen. In der Tat muß das Ergebnis dann immer *subjektiv* gewertet werden und wie meist im Leben ist weniger oft mehr.
> ...


----------



## Montana (13. Oktober 2008)

... ab jetzt ist das hier kurzzeitig der KFL Schräubchenkunde Thread : 

Also fix montiert war das Ganze leider nicht 

Ich habe am Sonntag bei prima Sonnenschein die Hollowtech Kurbel ausgebaut, alles incl. Innenlager sorgfältig gereinigt und das mittlere und das kleine KB getauscht. Bloß dann ging die schöne saubere und intensiv gefettete Garnitur nicht mehr komplett ins Lager 

Begründung siehe Beweisfoto :



​*
links *ist das kleine alte LX KB -  Bezeichnung : Shimano SGX M9 S-22
*rechts* ist das kleine neue Deore KB - Bezeichnung : IG/HG M-22 / M9 N-22

Man bemerke den kleinen feinen Unterschied:

Das neue KB lässt sich nicht auf eine Hollowtech Kurbel schieben und ist wohl nur für Vierkant geigenet. Daher gab es genau 2 Möglichkeiten. Entweder feilen wie ein Blöder  oder das alte KB noch mal genau in Punkto Verschleiß betrachten  Letzteres hab ich gemacht und stellte keinen großen Unterschied zum Neuen fest. Also habe ich das alte KB wieder eingebaut und es funktioniert auch  Ich muss nur noch mal schauen wie es unter Last läuft. Übrigens der Tausch des mittleren KB war überhaupt kein Problem. 

Das Stevens ist wieder am Start ... naja bis auf den Steuersatz  schwierige trails kann ich damit nicht mehr runterfahren  und das ist doch auch eine prima Ausrede.

Gruß _Guido_






ralf schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 2.) Deine Kurbel: Letztendlich wird nur das mittlere Kettenblatt verschlissen sein. Ein Neues in Deore-Qualität (Stahl ) kostet bei Rose  9,-. Warum also eine komplett neue Kurbel kaufen. Fix montiert isses auch ...
> ...)
> ...


​


----------



## Anfaenger64 (13. Oktober 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> ... ab jetzt ist das hier kurzzeitig der KFL Schräubchenkunde Thread :
> 
> Also fix montiert war das Ganze leider nicht
> 
> ...



Also ich habe gefeilt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## i-men (13. Oktober 2008)

Auf diesen Kettenblattenwitz bin ich auch schon rein gefallen. Das ist doch 100pro Absicht von Shimano. 
Diese Nasen dienen vermutlich der Stabilität


----------



## Anfaenger64 (13. Oktober 2008)

i-men schrieb:


> Diese Nasen dienen vermutlich der Stabilität




Definitiv! Seit ich die vor 2000km abgefeilt habe, läuft das Rad viel ... weicher?


----------



## Montana (13. Oktober 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Also ich habe gefeilt.



Und wie lange hast Du gebraucht? ....

Falls ich das auch noch machen müsste  

@ Ingo

Shimano sucks


----------



## Anfaenger64 (13. Oktober 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Und wie lange hast Du gebraucht? ....
> 
> Falls ich das auch noch machen müsste
> 
> ...



Das ging schneller als erwartet, zu zweit (mit einer Feile) etwa eine halbe Stunde


----------



## Montana (13. Oktober 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Das ging schneller als erwartet, zu zweit (mit einer Feile) etwa eine halbe Stunde



Na Super  wann kommst Du vorbei und bring doch bitte die Feile mit 

Gruß _Guido_


----------



## Montana (13. Oktober 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> @ Ingo
> 
> Shimano sucks



Ich glaube es wird Zeit für ein billiges Ersatzrad 

Man müsste doch für 300-400 Euro was ohne _Shimpanski _ Teile bekommen oder sollte man mehr investieren


----------



## ralf (13. Oktober 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> ... ab jetzt ist das hier kurzzeitig der KFL Schräubchenkunde Thread :
> ...
> Begründung siehe Beweisfoto :
> 
> ...





... nee, nee was waren das doch damals für schöne Zeiten als es auschließlich diese *Vierkantlager* gab ... 

*Alles war miteinander kombinierbar ...*

*... und das Beste:*

Es funktionierte absolut zuverlässig!

*... und überhaupt war früher alles besser - besonders die unkomplizierten Fahrräder ...* 




Montana schrieb:


> Kritisch und subjektiv waren selbstverständlich nicht abwertend gemeint. ...



... nein, nein Guido! Das hatte ich schon richtig verstanden! Ich freue mich, wenn es sowohl als kritisch und subjektiv ankommt. So isses auch gedacht. 

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Jerd (13. Oktober 2008)

ralf schrieb:


> BTW: Mittwoch regnets wohl wieder ...  Na, schaun mer mal.



Dienstag soll gutes Wetter sein...  Da könnte man ja ein wenig um Odenthal herum fahren...


----------



## Schnegge (14. Oktober 2008)

Hallo liebe KFLer...

da es in letzter Zeit oft unklar war, ob es nun eine oder zwei Gruppen gibt, konnte sich der/die ein(e) oder andere nicht dazu durchringen sich anzumelden . Daher gibt es jetzt folgende Neuerung :

Wir machen zwei LMB Termine... alles andere bleibt wie gehabt . Gemiensamme Startzeit, gemeinsammer Startort, gemeinsammer Glühweinauftakt in der Adventszeit, gemeinsammer Biergartenabschluss im Sommer und und und... zu guter letzt natürlich auch der allesumfassende gemeinsamme Fred 

Also Schnellnesser flott hier eintragen...

und Wellnesser schnell Termin im LMB eintragen...

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Montana (14. Oktober 2008)

Gut so  Jörg hat nun beschrieben was wir Beide vor ein paar Tagen in aller Ruhe verabredet haben.  Es bleibt beim Grundsätzlichen, jedoch wird es ab jetzt *2 KFL LMB Termine *geben. Das ist wegen der besserern Planbarkeit für potentielle Mitfahrer -innen sinvoll. 

*KFL Team Wellness Fraktion* 

Was ist? Wollt ihr morgen durch den KF? Oder schonen wir uns noch für den WP? 

Bitte hier was reinschreiben ... dann folgt u.U. auch ein LMB Eintrag 

Gruß _Guido_





Schnegge schrieb:


> Hallo liebe KFLer...
> 
> da es in letzter Zeit oft unklar war, ob es nun eine oder zwei Gruppen gibt, konnte sich der/die ein(e) oder andere nicht dazu durchringen sich anzumelden . Daher gibt es jetzt folgende Neuerung :
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vovin (14. Oktober 2008)

Also Interesse auf jeden fall.  

Ist halt blöd wenn es Morgen den ganzen Tag Regnet und Abends zur Tour nicht Besser wird. 
Fehlt dann immer ein Wenig die Überwindung mich auf Bike zu werfen.   

@Ralf
Cooles Bike, und super Testbericht.


----------



## Stefan_SIT (14. Oktober 2008)

Vovin schrieb:


> ... Fehlt dann immer ein Wenig die Überwindung mich auf Bike zu werfen.  ...


Das Problem *Überwindung * kennt der wahre KFLer nicht wirklich. Er fährt auch, wenn die Sonne scheint ...

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Schnegge (14. Oktober 2008)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Das Problem *Überwindung * kennt der wahre KFLer nicht wirklich. Er fährt auch, wenn die Sonne scheint ...
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan



Ich konnte euch bei dem Mist Wetter am Sonntag nicht ernsthaft hängen lassen... aber Überwindung hat es mich schon gekostet 

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## 2RaFa (14. Oktober 2008)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Hallo liebe KFLer...
> 
> da es in letzter Zeit oft unklar war, ob es nun eine oder zwei Gruppen gibt, konnte sich der/die ein(e) oder andere nicht dazu durchringen sich anzumelden . Daher gibt es jetzt folgende Neuerung :
> 
> ...



Hallo Jörg
als Neuer möchte ich nochmals nachfragen:
- was / wann / wo sind die zwei "LMB-Termine"?
- .. wo lese ich nach: ... was "bleibt wie gehabt"?

leider konnte ich mir im bisherigen sehr langen thread darüber keinen klaren Überblick verschaffen!
wenn also "Neue" willkommen sind, dann klärt mich bitte mal über Termine und Treffen auf!

Gruß aus


----------



## DieKatze (15. Oktober 2008)

2RaFa schrieb:


> Hallo Jörg
> als Neuer möchte ich nochmals nachfragen:
> - was / wann / wo sind die zwei "LMB-Termine"?
> - .. wo lese ich nach: ... was "bleibt wie gehabt"?
> Gruß aus



Das Schwarze ist die Schrift


----------



## Anfaenger64 (15. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Jörg,








zum heutigen Geburtstag Alles Gute und viele weitere MTB Jahre!!!

P.S. Bringst Du heute abend Kuchen mit???


----------



## Schnegge (15. Oktober 2008)

2RaFa schrieb:


> Hallo Jörg
> als Neuer möchte ich nochmals nachfragen:
> - was / wann / wo sind die zwei "LMB-Termine"?
> - .. wo lese ich nach: ... was "bleibt wie gehabt"?
> ...



Hallo 2RaFa,

Termine stehen immer im Last Minute Biking, kurz LMB, oben rechts auf dieser Seite... der Schnellnesstermin ist hier -> Link!... der der Wellnesser steht wohl noch aus. Welche der beiden Gruppen für dich die bessere ist, musst du einfach mal ausprobieren. Wenn du Alpencross erprobt oder Wettkampf orientiert bist, sollte die schnelle*re * Gruppe kein problem darstellen... als Anfänger (ohne 64 ) empfiehlt sich die etwas langsammere Gruppe... 

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## i-men (15. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Jörg,

auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

Ich wollte Dir nen neuen Trail schenken, habe aber keinen mehr gefunden

Bis demnäx


----------



## Delgado (15. Oktober 2008)

2RaFa schrieb:


> ... leider konnte ich mir im bisherigen sehr langen thread darüber keinen klaren Überblick verschaffen!





Denk an die anstehende KFL-Prüfung!


@Jörg, alles Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (15. Oktober 2008)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch  zum Geburtstag, Jörg. 

Feier recht nett (heute im KF und drumherum) und lass Dich reich beschenken. 

Gruß _Guido_


----------



## grüner Frosch (15. Oktober 2008)

Alles gute zum Geburtstag Jörg. 

Bis demnächst mal


----------



## Vovin (15. Oktober 2008)

Auch von mir Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag!  


Wird's heute Abend ne Wellnessgruppe geben?
Wetter läst ja noch hoffen!   


Mal noch ne Kurze Frage, könnt ihr mir einen Laden in der Umgebung (Umkreis Rösrath) Empfehlen der Laufräder Zentrieren kann?


----------



## Montana (15. Oktober 2008)

Vovin schrieb:


> Auch von mir Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag!
> 
> 
> Wird's heute Abend ne Wellnessgruppe geben?
> ...




Also es scheint so als wäre die KFL Wellnessgruppe Splittergruppe schon gestern abend unterwegs gewesen 

Ich habe kein bike mit und werde daher auch definitiv nicht nach Brück kommen, sattdessen werde ich einen Laden besuchen der mehr oder weniger günstige Ersatzbikes  anbietet. Mal sehen ob ich fündig werde 
Weitere Vorschläge für günstige Ersatzbikes _(bitte wenns geht ohne Shimano Teile)_ nehme ich gerne noch zur Kenntnis. 

Grüße und an alle die in den Matsch wollen: Viel Spass und eine schöne Runde 

_Guido_


----------



## ralf (15. Oktober 2008)

Zunächst einmal auch von mir Herzlichen Glückwunsch Jörg! 



Montana schrieb:


> Also es scheint so als wäre die KFL Wellnessgruppe Splittergruppe schon gestern abend unterwegs gewesen



Nun, das stimmt. Meine Mitfahrt war aber gestern eher spontan noch eingeschoben. Es passte zeitlich gerade. 
Heute abend kann ich leider definitiv nicht. Auch wenn ich gerne einspringen würde ... 



Montana schrieb:


> ..., sattdessen werde ich einen Laden besuchen der mehr oder weniger günstige Ersatzbikes  anbietet. Mal sehen ob ich fündig werde
> Weitere Vorschläge für günstige Ersatzbikes _(bitte wenns geht *ohne Shimano Teile*)_ nehme ich gerne noch zur Kenntnis. ...



... na, ob der alte Shimano schuld an Deinem hohen Verschleiß ist?  ... 



Vovin schrieb:


> ...Mal noch ne Kurze Frage, könnt ihr mir einen Laden in der Umgebung (Umkreis Rösrath) Empfehlen der Laufräder Zentrieren kann?



Ja, das Zentrieren ist so ein Problem bei Scheibenbremsrädern. Am Besten das Laufrad in ein felgengebremstes Bike einspannen und die Bremse als Indikator nutzen. Zu Werkstätten habe ich ein gestörtes Verhältnis. Selbst ist der Biker. Daher auch keine Empfehlung ... 

Gruß Ralf,  ... und falls sich noch flott ein W-Guide findet, den beiden Gruppen viel Spaß im Forst!


----------



## Montana (15. Oktober 2008)

ralf schrieb:


> ... na, ob der alte Shimano schuld an Deinem hohen Verschleiß ist?  ...
> 
> 
> Gruß Ralf,  ... und falls sich noch flott ein W-Guide findet, den beiden Gruppen viel Spaß im Forst!



An meinen gefahreren Kilometern kann es aber auch nicht liegen 
Ich glaube ich brauche was relativ Unempfindliches  

Gruß _Guido_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günther-Kette-R (15. Oktober 2008)

2RaFa schrieb:


> leider konnte ich mir im bisherigen sehr langen thread darüber keinen klaren Überblick verschaffen!
> wenn also "Neue" willkommen sind, dann klärt mich bitte mal über Termine und Treffen auf!
> Gruß aus


Salve 2RaFa,
gib alles so locker mal mitfahren ist also nicht drin
Und hierüber:


Delgado schrieb:


> Denk an die anstehende KFL-Prüfung!


halte mich bitte auf dem Laufenden....
LG, Kettengünni


----------



## ralf (15. Oktober 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> An meinen gefahreren Kilometern kann es aber auch nicht liegen



... keinesfalls ... 



Montana schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich brauche was relativ Unempfindliches



... Singlespeeder ---> Balu
... Rohloff          ---> Cheetah


----------



## Konfuzius (15. Oktober 2008)

*Dem Jörg @ Schnegge wünsche ich alles Gute zum Geburtstag
und auch im nächsten Jahr wieder viele Trails!
*
   ​
Man sieht sich gleich... 
Ralf


----------



## Vovin (15. Oktober 2008)

Is schade mit heute Abend, aber glaub die Schnellness-Jungs sind mit da etwas zu Flott unterwegs. 


Grob Zentriert denke ich mal würde ich ja noch hinbekommen. Aber ne Speiche hat jetzt einen knacks nach dem ich unbedingt einen Holzstamm halbieren musste.
Denke die sollte ausgetauscht werden.
Und so sicher bin ich mir dann bei den Laufräder nicht.
Deshalb dachte ich, ich Frag mal ob vielleicht jemand Erfahrung mit einer Werkstadt hier in der Gegend um Köln hat die er Empfehlen kann.


----------



## 2RaFa (15. Oktober 2008)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Hallo 2RaFa,
> 
> Termine stehen immer im Last Minute Biking, kurz LMB, oben rechts auf dieser Seite... der Schnellnesstermin ist hier -> Link!... der der Wellnesser steht wohl noch aus. Welche der beiden Gruppen für dich die bessere ist, musst du einfach mal ausprobieren. Wenn du Alpencross erprobt oder Wettkampf orientiert bist, sollte die schnelle*re * Gruppe kein problem darstellen... als Anfänger (ohne 64 ) empfiehlt sich die etwas langsammere Gruppe...
> 
> ...



Hallo Jörg!
Herzlichen Glückwunsch unbekannterweise auch von mir! Und Vielen Dank für die klaren Auskünfte! Das wars, was ich wissen wollte! Schließlich muss ich die BAS* ja erst noch verstehen lernen!

* bevor "Die Katze" nachfragt: das Schwarze ist die Schrift!

an Kettengünni:
hast du denn um HI auch eine BAS-Prüfung ablegen müssen?

Gruß
2RFaHV


----------



## Redking (15. Oktober 2008)

Hallo! Störe nur kurz. 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch Jörg!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









Wünsche dir allzeit Gute Fahrt und sonst was der Mensch so braucht.

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## ultra2 (15. Oktober 2008)

Schieße mich meinen Vorschreibern an

Alles gute zum Geburtstag Jörg


----------



## Tazz (15. Oktober 2008)

*Alles liebe zum *

*36*

*Geburtstag *

Wünsche Dir schöne Touren , nette Partys , lecker Kölsch und gute Laune für immer 


 Jörg @ schnegge






















​
Grüße und so


----------



## Montana (15. Oktober 2008)

ralf schrieb:


> .
> ... Rohloff          ---> Cheetah



Du meinst sowas 





Das haben sie bei dem *neuen S6 Ersatzrad* auch noch eingebaut 
Taugt das was?  

Gruß _Guido_


----------



## peter1bike (15. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Jörg,


auch von mir die besten Wünsche zum Geburtstag.....Alles Gute wünscht Dir 
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peter1bike (15. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Guido,

Rohloff kann ich wirklich nur empfehlen. Das beste Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis findest Du hier:
http://www.poison-bikes.de/shopart/20080-82-1-524.htm

Gruß von Peter


----------



## Montana (16. Oktober 2008)

peter1bike schrieb:


> Hallo Guido,
> 
> Rohloff kann ich wirklich nur empfehlen. Das beste Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis findest Du hier:
> http://www.poison-bikes.de/shopart/20080-82-1-524.htm
> ...



Danke für den Hinweis, lieber Peter 

... wäre auch ne Alternative gewesen, aber nun ist es zu spät. 
Außerdem sollte es für die _alte Herren Fraktion der KLF Wellness biker_ schon vollgefedert sein 

Stimmt das eigentlich mit den 80000 km ... dann kann ich den Schaltungsdingsbums noch gut vererben 

See you soon

Gruß_ Guido _


----------



## ralf (16. Oktober 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Du meinst sowas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...  ...
.
.
.
Du hast also wirklich ernst gemacht? Also, so mehr heimlich ... 

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Neuen!*
Dass es aus Bonn kommt, sieht man ja deutlich aber welches Modell ... 

... und bitte einen *"voll konkreten" Testbericht* - ja! ...  ... 

Bewundernde Grüße, Ralf


----------



## Montana (16. Oktober 2008)

Ja, es musste einfach sein. Ich brauchte Ersatz für das schönste aber auch oft kaputteste Rad der Welt. 

Nöö, Bonn war nicht , ich musste ein gutes Stück die A4 runter.

Tja und der Antrieb aus _Fuldatal_, der Dämpfer aus _Bad Urach_ und der Vorbau aus _Tacherting _hat dazu geführt das kein Geld für Pedale mehr da war 



​
Testbericht folgt, aber dafür muss das Wetter besser werden. Das Rad soll ja nicht schmutzig werden. 

Danke schön für den Glückwunsch. 

Gruß  _Guido_






ralf schrieb:


> ...  ...
> .
> .
> .
> ...


----------



## Anfaenger64 (16. Oktober 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Ja, es musste einfach sein. Ich brauchte Ersatz für das schönste aber auch oft kaputteste Rad der Welt.
> 
> Nöö, Bonn war nicht , ich musste ein gutes Stück die A4 runter.
> 
> ...



VOTEC mit Rohloff...UFF! 

Glückwunsch, Guido. Bringst du es am Samstag mit???


----------



## 2RaFa (16. Oktober 2008)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Hallo 2RaFa,
> 
> Termine stehen immer im Last Minute Biking,... der der Wellnesser steht wohl noch aus. ...
> Gruß
> Jörg



Hallo Wellnesser
gibt es am Wochende evtl. einen Termin ?????
ich wäre gerne dabei!

Gruß
2RaFa aus


----------



## Montana (16. Oktober 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> VOTEC mit Rohloff...UFF!



Geht alles  Der Kandidat hat 100 Punkte  Richtig geraten 





*die* _*montana edition *_​
Gruß _ Guido_


----------



## Razzor (16. Oktober 2008)

Da ich den hier gefunden habe: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






... habe ich mir das hier gekauft:





Habs heut mal über 50km getestet. Läuft prima 


Jeanshose bleibt aber leider vorerst  Hab noch keine gefunden die ordentlich passt.


----------



## Cheetah (16. Oktober 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Nöö, Bonn war nicht , ich musste ein gutes Stück die A4 runter.


Bonn! Bitte Wenden!  



Montana schrieb:


> Tja und der Antrieb aus _Fuldatal_, der Dämpfer aus _Bad Urach_ und der Vorbau aus _Tacherting _hat dazu geführt das kein Geld für Pedale mehr da war


Und woher kommt die Gabel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (16. Oktober 2008)

Cheetah schrieb:


> Und woher kommt die Gabel?



Natürlich auch aus _Bad Urach_ genau so wie die Bremse. 



​
Der Sattel ist übrigens aus _Strasslach_  Gibt es eigentlich schon ein Datenblatt  oder sowas für den MX Dämpfer?

Gruß  _Guido_


----------



## Schildbürger (16. Oktober 2008)

Klasse, vor ein paar Tagen habe ich von sowas geträumt, muss eine Vorahnung gewesen sein. 
Komplett "Hergestellt in Deutschland" wann hat man das mal.
Wenn du mal eine Runde fährst, muss ich mir das Teil genau ansehen. 
Ist der Rahmen eine Maßanfertigung?
Edit: Sieh mal auf meine neue Signatur, aber ich denke das wird so nicht bleiben.


----------



## ralf (16. Oktober 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Nöö, Bonn war nicht , ich musste ein gutes Stück die A4 runter.



...  ... ja nee, is klar. Der Slogan kam mir schon so komisch vor. Die Bonner nutzen den Gleichen mit anderem Design ... 

Guido, ich bin wahnsinnig neidisch ... 
Also, ab in den Dreck damit, schließlich ist mein Neues auch schon richtig dreckelich! 
Obwohl, - ich verheize diesen Winter erst mal mein älteres Material ... 
Du braucht das aber nicht zu machen, denn bei der Ausstattung kann ja nix mehr kaputt gehen ... 


*Ich warte übrigens ungeduldig auf den Testbericht!* 


.
.
.



Razzor schrieb:


> ... habe ich mir das hier gekauft:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gut gemacht! 
Und hier kannst Du Touren runterladen bis der Arzt kommt ... 

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Montana (16. Oktober 2008)

Danke Helmut 

Also die Rahmen der verschiedenen Modelle sind in den üblichen Größen erhältlich. Der Rest ist frei konfigurierbar. Der Hinterbau des V.XR ist  ist geeignet für Maxle-Steckachse, Schnellspanner und Rohloff-Aufbau. Die Rahmen werden komplett in D gefertigt. Hier ist ein Bericht des WDR über Votec. 

Meine Ausstattung ist ein Unikat ... eben eine _montana edition_

Ich zeig es Dir so bald wie möglich 

Gruß _Guido_





Schildbürger schrieb:


> Klasse, vor ein paar Tagen habe ich von sowas geträumt, muss eine Vorahnung gewesen sein.
> Komplett "Hergestellt in Deutschland" wann hat man das mal.
> Wenn du mal eine Runde fährst, muss ich mir das Teil genau ansehen.
> Ist der Rahmen eine Maßanfertigung?
> Edit: Sieh mal auf meine neue Signatur, aber ich denke das wird so nicht bleiben.


----------



## Montana (16. Oktober 2008)

ralf schrieb:


> ...  ... ja nee, is klar. Der Slogan kam mir schon so komisch vor. Die Bonner nutzen den Gleichen mit anderem Design ...
> 
> Guido, ich bin wahnsinnig neidisch ...
> Also, ab in den Dreck damit, schließlich ist mein Neues auch schon richtig dreckelich!
> ...



Nicht neidisch sein, lieber Ralf. Dein Neues ist doch auch sehr OK. Ich wollte halt bei meinem letzten Fahrrad  was ganz Besonderes. 
Den Testbericht erstelle ich gerne aber bei der Testfahrt hätte ich Dich gerne dabei. 

Gruß _Guido_


----------



## Schnegge (16. Oktober 2008)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Komplett "Hergestellt in Deutschland" wann hat man das mal.



Ich sehe da aber was aus der Schweiz und die Truvativ Kurbel is' wohl von der anderen Seite des großen Teichs... ich glaube auch ein SRAM-Kettenschloss zu erkennen... 

Aber dennoch ein feines Sorglosbike  Gratuliere... apropro gratulieren... vielen Dank für die vielen Glück- und anderen Wünsche  ...sollte ich die versprochenen trails finden... freue ich mich schon darauf sie mit euch teilen zu können... 

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (16. Oktober 2008)

Danke Jörg,

gut aufgepasst  ... DT Swiss ist richtig. Laufräder aus D wären z.B. von Tune d.h. noch teurer ...  SRam Kette ist auch richtig ... genau wegen dem Kettenschloß, Rohloff Kette wäre auch möglich gewesen ... deutsche Kurbeln  

Zuviel_ Deutschtümelei_ ist auch nicht gut  hatten wir ja ja noch vor Kurzem hier im Thread 

Bis bald 

Gruß Guido




Schnegge schrieb:


> Ich sehe da aber was aus der Schweiz und die Truvativ Kurbel is' wohl von der anderen Seite des großen Teichs... ich glaube auch ein SRAM-Kettenschloss zu erkennen...
> 
> Aber dennoch ein feines Sorglosbike  Gratuliere... apropro gratulieren... vielen Dank für die vielen Glück- und anderen Wünsche  ...sollte ich die versprochenen trails finden... freue ich mich schon darauf sie mit euch teilen zu können...
> 
> ...


----------



## Eifelwolf (17. Oktober 2008)

Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike, Guido! So ein extrem alpentaugliches Teilchen hat nicht jeder . Bezgl. "deutsche Parts" -> nicht die Reifen vergessen. Interessant die zweierlei Bremsscheiben an einem neuen Bike - aber egal. 

Was Du uns aber bisher vorenthalten hast, ist die Zugabe, die es doch angeblich bei jedem VOTEC gibt :


----------



## Delgado (17. Oktober 2008)

@Guido & Razzor ....

Ja ist denn scho Weihnachten ... 

Glückwunsch & viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-Kao (17. Oktober 2008)

@Jörg
Herzlichen Glückwunsch nachträglich!!! Wünsche dir ein tolles neues Bikejahr 

@Guido
Da hast du ja einen tollen Fang gemacht: Glückwunsch!!! Ich hoffe du nutzt das Bike so häufig, wie es das verdient hat. Vielleicht war dein Steve einfach unterfordert und hat deswegen so fot gestreikt


----------



## Montana (17. Oktober 2008)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike, Guido! So ein extrem alpentaugliches Teilchen hat nicht jeder . Bezgl. "deutsche Parts" -> nicht die Reifen vergessen. Interessant die zweierlei Bremsscheiben an einem neuen Bike - aber egal.
> 
> Was Du uns aber bisher vorenthalten hast, ist die Zugabe, die es doch angeblich bei jedem VOTEC gibt :



Alpentauglich   ....  das macht mir Angst , Helmut

Stimmt übrigens, die _Contis_ sind auch von hier. Ich werde die _Supersonic_ aber noch gegen die _Protection_ tauschen. Das haben wir so für den VOTEC day vereinbart. In der Zwischenzeit darf ich aber die verbauten Reifen mal kräftig testen. 

Bremsscheibe : Für den Getriebeantrieb musste ne andere Scheibe her. Geht wohl nicht anders. 

Über die Zugabe wird hier nichts zu lesen sein 

Gruß und bis bald

_Guido_


----------



## Vovin (17. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Montana, da hast du ja ein sehr schönes Bike  

Da hat  ja die Wellnessgruppe ganz schön aufgerüstet.  
Freu mich schon drauf es im Einsatz zu sehen. 

Ist am Wochenende vielleicht ne Tour geplant oder hätte jemand Lust dazu? Samstag würde aber leider bei mir wohl erst ab 13Uhr gehen weil ich noch jemanden zu Flughafen fahren muss.


----------



## Montana (17. Oktober 2008)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> @Jörg
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch nachträglich!!! Wünsche dir ein tolles neues Bikejahr
> 
> @Guido
> Da hast du ja einen tollen Fang gemacht: Glückwunsch!!! Ich hoffe du *nutzt das Bike so häufig, wie es das verdient hat*. Vielleicht war dein Steve einfach unterfordert und hat deswegen so fot gestreikt



Das könnte das Problem werden, Lars .... 
... aber ich wollte mich ja mal wieder ein wenig motivieren und jetzt gibt es auch keine Ausrede mehr 

Das Stevens wird aber wieder flott gemacht (isses schon fast) und natürlich auch noch öfter genutzt.

Bis bald

_Guido_


----------



## andy-klein (17. Oktober 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Alpentauglich   ....  das macht mir Angst , Helmut
> 
> Stimmt übrigens, die _Contis_ sind auch von hier. Ich werde die _Supersonic_ aber noch gegen die _Protection_ tauschen. Das haben wir so für den VOTEC day vereinbart. In der Zwischenzeit darf ich aber die verbauten Reifen mal kräftig testen.
> 
> ...



Schickes Rad!  Wenn Du erste Erfahrungen gesammelt hast, kannst Du mir bitte mal schreiben mit welchem Druck Du den Dämpfer fährst (und bei welchem Gewicht). Mein V.XM ist, nach einigen Hardtails, mein erstes Fully. Daher weiß ich nicht so genau wie ich den Dämpfer einstellen soll.  Bei der "Sag-Kerbe" bin ich bei verschiedenen Einstellungen.
Vielleicht könnt ihr mich ja auch mal auf eine Tour mitnehmen? Wäre für mich eine willkommene Abwechslung zu meinen Touren zwischen Otto-Maigler-See und Liblarer See.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (17. Oktober 2008)

... hey Leute, das ist genau der falsche Fred für nicht themenbezogene Spammerei!
Also, ab dafür ... 



ralf schrieb:


> ... hey Leute, das ist genau der falsche Fred für nicht themenbezogene Spammerei!
> Also, ab dafür ...



LG, G-K-R


----------



## Montana (17. Oktober 2008)

andy-klein schrieb:


> Schickes Rad!  Wenn Du erste Erfahrungen gesammelt hast, kannst Du mir bitte mal schreiben mit welchem Druck Du den Dämpfer fährst (und bei welchem Gewicht). Mein V.XM ist, nach einigen Hardtails, mein erstes Fully. Daher weiß ich nicht so genau wie ich den Dämpfer einstellen soll.  Bei der "Sag-Kerbe" bin ich bei verschiedenen Einstellungen.
> Vielleicht könnt ihr mich ja auch mal auf eine Tour mitnehmen? Wäre für mich eine willkommene Abwechslung zu meinen Touren zwischen Otto-Maigler-See und Liblarer See.



Erste Erfahrungen werde ich wohl in Kürze sammeln. Den Dämpfer werde ich zunächst mal so lassen, wie er eingebaut wurde. Ich finde bei Magura auch keinerlei Hinweise auf Luftdruck bzw. Gewichtstabellen, oder täusche ich mich da? Was ist denn bitte die "Sag-Kerbe" 

Klar kannst Du gerne mal mitkommen. Wir sind ja prinzipiell jeden Mittwoch im Königsforst unterwegs. Aber es ist  bei schönem Wetter an einem der kommenden Wochenenden auch eine _ Köln und Umgebung Votec Fahrer Tour_ in der Planung. Der Loehr ist jedenfalls schon mal eingeplant  

Gruß _Guido_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy-klein (17. Oktober 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Erste Erfahrungen werde ich wohl in Kürze sammeln. Den Dämpfer werde ich zunächst mal so lassen, wie er eingebaut wurde. Ich finde bei Magura auch keinerlei Hinweise auf Luftdruck bzw. Gewichtstabellen, oder täusche ich mich da? Was ist denn bitte die "Sag-Kerbe"
> 
> Klar kannst Du gerne mal mitkommen. Wir sind ja prinzipiell jeden Mittwoch im Königsforst unterwegs. Aber es ist  bei schönem Wetter an einem der kommenden Wochenenden auch eine _ Köln und Umgebung Votec Fahrer Tour_ in der Planung. Der Loehr ist jedenfalls schon mal eingeplant
> 
> Gruß _Guido_



In dem schwarzen Gummi ist eine Ritze. Lt. Votec soll der Dämpfer beim "lockeren Aufsitzen" bis dahin einsacken. Die Ritze ist allerdings so wenig ausgeprägt, daß man sie kaum sieht und nur mit dem Fingernagel zu fühlen ist. 
Mittwochs im Königsforst werde ich mir mal vormerken und ab und zu ins LMB gucken.
WE muß ich sehen, da ich dann auch immer wieder mal zum fc "muß".  Ansonsten muß ich halt nur meine Frau und Tochtrer überzeugen mal ein paar Stunden ohne mich auszukommen.


----------



## Montana (17. Oktober 2008)

Ja, das hat mir der Michael Rose auch erzählt aber ohne _Magura manual _verändere ich da nichts. Hast Du denn mit dem Dämpfer Luftdruck experimentiert 

*FC* geht vor .. das ist klar .. dann mit kurzem Abstand   die Familie und dann kommt irgendwann das Fahrrad 

So ist das Leben

Grüße und bis bald

_Guido_


andy-klein schrieb:


> In dem schwarzen Gummi ist eine Ritze. Lt. Votec soll der Dämpfer beim "lockeren Aufsitzen" bis dahin einsacken. Die Ritze ist allerdings so wenig ausgeprägt, daß man sie kaum sieht und nur mit dem Fingernagel zu fühlen ist.
> Mittwochs im Königsforst werde ich mir mal vormerken und ab und zu ins LMB gucken.
> WE muß ich sehen, da ich dann auch immer wieder mal zum fc "muß".  Ansonsten muß ich halt nur meine Frau und Tochtrer überzeugen mal ein paar Stunden ohne mich auszukommen.


----------



## andy-klein (17. Oktober 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> . Hast Du denn mit dem Dämpfer Luftdruck experimentiert
> 
> _Guido_



Ja, nachdem mir Herr Rose aufgrund meines Gewichts eigentlich von dem Dämpfer abgeraten hat, musste ich mich mal direkt an den Magura wenden.
Stefan Pahl (Produktmanager bei Magura) hat mir dann geantwortet und bestätigt, daß der Dämpfer bis 130 kg einwandfrei funktioniert. 
Da ich an diese 130 kg nicht rankomme und auch nicht vorhab diese zu erreichen D) habe ich mich dann aufrund der Wartungsfreiheit für den MX entschieden. Ich bin auch ganz zufrieden, nur hätte ich gerne einige Vergleiche.
Bei meinen ersten Ausflügen hatte ich die Dämpferpumpe dabei, um mal ein wenig mit den unterschiedlichen Drücken zu testen. Jetzt bin ich bei 10 Bar gelandet. Herr Pahl meinte, daß der Dämpfer bis zu 20 Bar Druck verträgt. Es wird aber keine Tabelle, wie z.B. bei den Gabeln geben, da die Dämpfer je nach Bike unterschiedlich angesprochen werden und dann auch entsprechend anderen Druck benötigen.
Vielleicht lassen sich hier oder auf dem Magura-Board ja bald Erfahrungen sammeln?!


----------



## Razzor (17. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin echt vom Pech verfolgt... 

Nachdem H&S mir "so toll" mit dem Bike geholfen hat, habe ich es woanders reparieren lassen. 50â¬ mit Einbau hat es gekostet. Nun nach 50km wackelte das Hinterrad. Also wieder zurÃ¼ckgebracht. Am Hinterrad wurden dann Schrauben festgezogen. Nach weiteren 20km wackelte das Hinterrad wieder UND das gleiche GerÃ¤usch wie beim ersten mal kam wieder.... Bei der Reperatur fÃ¼r 50â¬ wurde der FreilaufkÃ¶rper oder die Achse gewechselt (weiÃ es nicht mehr genau). 
Jetzt ist das Rad wieder in Reperatur und ich muss bis Montag warten. 
Die Achse soll angeblich (hab keine Ahnung davon) 4-fach verschraubt sein. AuÃen links und rechts - und innen links und rechts. Laut dem Mechaniker kann es sein das sich die inneren Schrauben gelÃ¶st haben. Naja, ich hoffe das nix weiteres im Sack ist...

Aber Hauptsache dickes GPS 



@Ralf
Danke!  Hab mich mal umgeschaut, sind echt nette Sachen bei. Muss mal gucken das ich mir ein paar Touren zusammenstelle.


----------



## ralf (17. Oktober 2008)

Razzor schrieb:


> Die Achse soll angeblich (hab keine Ahnung davon) 4-fach verschraubt sein. Außen links und rechts - und innen links und rechts. Laut dem Mechaniker kann es sein das sich die inneren Schrauben gelöst haben. Naja, ich hoffe das nix weiteres im Sack ist...



Also, nix gegen Deinen Mechaniker ... aber da hat der wohl geschlampt.
Der Freilaufkörper wird einfach mit einem 10er Imbus festgezogen. Das ist keine Kunst.
Die vier Schrauben sind dafür da das Achsspiel einzustellen. rechts und links je zwei die dann verkontert werden. Wenn sauber verbaut, läuft das Rad 100 Jahre störungsfrei. Das muß der Mechaniker aber auch können. Dafür ist Fingerspitzengefühl notwendig - aber wer hat das heutzutage noch? Früher, ja da ... 
Da das Einstellen von Konuslagern mit viel Erfahrung des Monteurs verbunden ist, wird immer wieder nach Rillenkugellagern gerufen. M.M. nach zu Unrecht, da die wirklich irgendwann verschleißen und nicht einmal nachstellbar sind.

Ich hoffe, Du bist Mittwoch wieder am Start ... 
Wir nehmen Dich auch in Jeans mit ... 

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Razzor (17. Oktober 2008)

ralf schrieb:


> Also, nix gegen Deinen Mechaniker ... aber da hat der wohl geschlampt.
> Der Freilaufkörper wird einfach mit einem 10er Imbus festgezogen. Das ist keine Kunst.
> Die vier Schrauben sind dafür da das Achsspiel einzustellen. rechts und links je zwei die dann verkontert werden. Wenn sauber verbaut, läuft das Rad 100 Jahre störungsfrei. Das muß der Mechaniker aber auch können. Dafür ist Fingerspitzengefühl notwendig - aber wer hat das heutzutage noch? Früher, ja da ...
> Da das Einstellen von Konuslagern mit viel Erfahrung des Monteurs verbunden ist, wird immer wieder nach Rillenkugellagern gerufen. M.M. nach zu Unrecht, da die wirklich irgendwann verschleißen und nicht einmal nachstellbar sind.
> ...



Ich hoffe das bis Mittwoch alles wieder rund läuft. Das Geräusch beim treten hat mir sorgen gemacht. Kann sein das es wegen dem Spiel am Hinterrad war.


----------



## Montana (17. Oktober 2008)

Razzor schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das bis Mittwoch alles wieder rund läuft. Das Geräusch beim treten hat mir sorgen gemacht. Kann sein das es wegen dem Spiel am Hinterrad war.



Hallo Razzor

du hast ja echt etwas Pech, aber mit Ralf einen sehr guten Ansprechpartner  

Aber der _No1 KFL Pechvogel _schlechthin ist und bleibt mein guter junger Freund aus der Farbenstadt  .... oder hat sich das geändert?

Ich werde am Mittwoch höchstwahrscheinlich Deine Fahrradgeräusche nicht hören, da ich Eigene verursachen werde. 

Da schon soviel von Mittwoch geredet wird gehe ich mal in die Offensive und trage nach langer langer Zeit   mal wieder was ins LMB ein. Dauert nicht lange 

Gruß _Guido_


----------



## Montana (17. Oktober 2008)

*KFL Wellness only*

_KFL Team WF & friends Tour_

Das "welcome back Montana und hello V.XR event"

Ganz langsame und ganz gemütliche Testfahrt mit netter Begleitung auf bekannten nightride tauglichen Wegen kreuz und quer durch den schönsten Wald der Welt 

Plan : ca. 30 km - ca. 300 hm - Gesamtdauer ca. 3 Std d.h. Ende ca. 21:30 Uhr (zurück am Treffpunkt)

Bitte an etwas Licht denken -  es ist überwiegend dunkel 

*Schnellnesser bitte in der anderen Gruppe eintragen ! ! ! *

Die Tour findet auch bei leichtem Regen statt - bei Dauerregen erfolgt eine Absage am Tourtag bis 16:00 Uhr. Bitte den KFL Thread beachten oder Kontakt mit mir aufnehmen. 

Termin : Mittwoch 22.10.2008 18:30 Uhr 

Hier flott eintragen​
Gruß _Guido_


----------



## Loehr (17. Oktober 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Ja, es musste einfach sein. Ich brauchte Ersatz für das schönste aber auch oft kaputteste Rad der Welt.
> 
> Nöö, Bonn war nicht , ich musste ein gutes Stück die A4 runter.
> 
> ...



Hallo Guido
das ging ja ruckzuck mit der Auslieferung. Und ich habe keinem was verraten. Jetzt müssen wir nur noch einen Termin für eine Votec-Testrunde machen, aber nur im hellen und natürlich bei Sonnenschein
Gruß Lorenz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2RaFa (17. Oktober 2008)

Vovin schrieb:


> .... Ist am Wochenende vielleicht ne Tour geplant oder hätte jemand Lust dazu? Samstag würde aber leider bei mir wohl erst ab 13Uhr gehen weil ich noch jemanden zu Flughafen fahren muss.



Hallo Vovin,
ich hatte in #958 auch schon wegen einer Wochenend-Tour nachgefragt!
ich könnte am Sa.-Nachmittag dabei sein! 13 oder 14 Uhr wäre oK!
Finden sich noch andere?


----------



## Montana (17. Oktober 2008)

Gut so Lorenz  Du hast super _dicht_ gehalten

Es hat wirklich nur etwas über eine Woche gedauert von der Konzeption bis zur Fertigung 

Wenn das Wetter an einem der kommenden Wochenende richtig gut sein sollte, d.h. kein Regen, kein Matsch, aber auch nicht zu trocken  damit die losen Steinchen unsere schönen Rahmen  nicht verletzen  .... dann ... ja dann rufen wir zur Votec Fahrer Tour auf. 

Vorschläge von mir : ab Tdf Aggerstadion oder ab Köln- Brück ... andere Vorschläge sind herzlich willkommen. 

Gruß _Guido_



Loehr schrieb:


> Hallo Guido
> das ging ja ruckzuck mit der Auslieferung. Und ich habe keinem was verraten. Jetzt müssen wir nur noch einen Termin für eine Votec-Testrunde machen, aber nur im hellen und natürlich bei Sonnenschein
> Gruß Lorenz


----------



## Vovin (18. Oktober 2008)

Moin,
Tour heute Mittag gegen 14Uhr währe klasse. Bis dahin bin ich auf jeden fall wieder da und startklar.
Währe schön wenn sich noch ein par Mitfahrer finden ließen.    

@2RaFa 
Können aber auch gerner zu zweit los ziehen.
Würde dann so gegen 13Uhr noch mal hier rein schauen, komme aus Rösrath, also wird man sich ja schnell treffen können.


----------



## 2RaFa (18. Oktober 2008)

Vovin schrieb:


> Moin,
> Tour heute Mittag gegen 14Uhr währe klasse. Bis dahin bin ich auf jeden fall wieder da und startklar.
> Währe schön wenn sich noch ein par Mitfahrer finden ließen.
> 
> ...



Bin dabei! Treffen entweder irgendwo auf der Höhe im Königsforst (z.B. Parkplatz bei Forsbach Richtung Bensberg?) oder kurze tel. Absprache?
Du hast ne PN!

Gruß


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (18. Oktober 2008)

2RaFa schrieb:


> Bin dabei! Treffen entweder irgendwo auf der Höhe im Königsforst (z.B. Parkplatz bei Forsbach Richtung Bensberg?) oder kurze tel. Absprache?
> Du hast ne PN!
> Gruß


Wünsche Euch viel Spaß, Hals- und Beinbruch
LG, G-K-R


----------



## ralf (19. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Bernhard,

ich denke Du hast die Rheinrunde vor. 

Habe mein flaches Bike bereits entsprechend vorbereitet und freue mich auf die Runde! 

Fährt sonst noch jemand die G1-Runde mit?
Je mehr Anmeldungen, desto  - und desto mehr G1. 

Gruß Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Razzor (19. Oktober 2008)

Hey 

Wie sieht denn so eine "Montagsrunde" aus? 
Mein Rad kommt morgen von der Reparatur wieder, will es dann mal direkt testen. Mache mir nur Gedanken bei den 60km.... 
Wieviele Höhenmeter kommen denn zusammen?

Grüße


----------



## Montana (19. Oktober 2008)

Sorry, Ralf  ich bin gerne demnächst_ (ab WP) _mal wieder montags dabei ... aber dafür muss ich erst das Stevens wieder flott kriegen. Das Neue ist ungeeignet  und auch etwas zu schade  für diese Runde.

Wünsche euch viel Spass und wir sehen uns dann Mittwoch.

Viele Grüße auch an Bernhard.
_
Guido_




ralf schrieb:


> Hallo Bernhard,
> 
> ich denke Du hast die Rheinrunde vor.
> 
> ...


----------



## bernhardwalter (21. Oktober 2008)

Höhenmeter fallen keine an,dafür schon einmal einen kleinen Sprint

Gruß
Bernhard



Razzor schrieb:


> Hey
> 
> Wie sieht denn so eine "Montagsrunde" aus?
> Mein Rad kommt morgen von der Reparatur wieder, will es dann mal direkt testen. Mache mir nur Gedanken bei den 60km....
> ...


----------



## bernhardwalter (21. Oktober 2008)

Diesmal waren mit dabei,

Heinz @ Heio
Ralf @ ralf
Stefan @ gülle
Christian @ Vovin

und Ich 

Gefahren wurde die übliche Montags-Rheinrunde,wobei uns Heinz einen neuen Weg über den Hochwasserdamm zeigte.
Auf dem asphaltierten weg zur Groov gab Heinz deutlich Tempo an und Ralf saugte sich förmlich an sein Hinterrad ( 2 typische Rennradfahrer unter sich ).
Christian,ich hoffe du hast nicht den Mut verloren und kommst öfters noch einmal mit.
Gefahren wurden 61,5 km  mit einem 22,5 er Schnitt

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard


----------



## Kettenfresser (22. Oktober 2008)

Habe ich gestern gelesen. 
Schmitze Bud


----------



## Vovin (22. Oktober 2008)

Natürlich, war ne super Runde.    

Aber war zum Schluss doch ziemlich platt.
Hatte dann zu Hause 73km auf dem Tacho mit nem 22,3 er Schnitt.


----------



## Schnegge (22. Oktober 2008)

*Vermisstenanzeige*

Sowohl

hier

als auch

hier

werden noch einschlägig bekannte Mountainkiker aus den Großräumen KF und L vermisst... 
Hinweise die zum Auffinden dieser Personen führen werden mit trails entlohnt...​


----------



## Montana (22. Oktober 2008)

Das sieht doch schon wieder sehr gut aus. 

10 Mitfahrer + 2 guides  und das *vor* dem Winterpokalstart 

*@ Wellnesser
*
Das wird von mir aus heute eine *extrem* ruhige Sache. Ich bin etwas erkältet und muss das gaaaaanz locker angehen.  .... wenn das neue bike nicht da wäre, dann wäre ich vielleicht sogar zu Hause geblieben und hätte mich geschont 

aber so .... mache ich mich gerne auf den Weg 

Gruß

_Guido_


----------



## ralf (22. Oktober 2008)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> ...Gefahren wurde die übliche Montags-Rheinrunde,wobei uns Heinz einen neuen Weg über den Hochwasserdamm zeigte.



... ja, eine recht flowige Runde war's ... 



Montana schrieb:


> .... wenn das neue bike nicht da wäre, dann wäre ich vielleicht sogar zu Hause geblieben und hätte mich geschont
> ...



... also ich komme mit "altem Material" und bin sogar bereit es zu zerstören, wobei es sich heftigst wehrt ... 
Von mir aus können wir es krachen lassen ... 

Bis gleich, Ralf


----------



## Konfuzius (22. Oktober 2008)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Habe ich gestern gelesen.
> Schmitze Bud



Du bist nicht der einzige, der entsetzt über das Vorhaben ist.
So präsentierte sich die altehrwürdige Trinkhalle heute:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (22. Oktober 2008)

ralf schrieb:


> ... also ich komme mit "altem Material" und bin sogar bereit es zu zerstören, wobei es sich heftigst wehrt ...
> Von mir aus können wir es krachen lassen ...
> 
> Bis gleich, Ralf



Ich glaube ich bliebe besser zu Hause  da sind so ein paar Worte die mir gar nicht gefallen 

Schade ich hätte gerne mal das Radon gesehen  aber das können wir ja nachholen. 

Bis gleich

_Guido_


----------



## Montana (22. Oktober 2008)

Dazu passt das hier noch  




Konfuzius schrieb:


> Du bist nicht der einzige, der entsetzt über das Vorhaben ist.
> So präsentierte sich die altehrwürdige Trinkhalle heute:


----------



## Delgado (22. Oktober 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Du bist nicht der einzige, der entsetzt über das Vorhaben ist.
> So präsentierte sich die altehrwürdige Trinkhalle heute:



Bin da früher auch gerne Sonntags um 9:30 Uhr (pünktlich !) gefahren.

War immer 'ne schöne flotte Runde mit Zielsprint & so .....

Können die KFLer die Bude nicht übernehmen?


----------



## Jerd (22. Oktober 2008)

Komme gleich auch, allerdings evntl. auch 5 Minuten zu spät.


----------



## zanderschnapper (23. Oktober 2008)

Hi ihr "Kölsche Jungs",

ich wollte nur mal kurz nachfragen ob Guido auch die lieben Grüße von mir ausgerichtet hat  
Und wie ich gehört habe, spricht man(n) immer noch von meinem kleinen Lämpchen 

Vielleicht komme ich ja wieder mal in die Ecke für einen gemeinsamen Nightride, würde mir schon gefallen.


Viele Grüße vom Underfrangn
Holger


----------



## ralf (23. Oktober 2008)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Hi ihr "Kölsche Jungs",
> 
> ich wollte nur mal kurz nachfragen ob Guido auch die lieben Grüße von mir ausgerichtet hat
> Und wie ich gehört habe, spricht man(n) immer noch von meinem kleinen Lämpchen
> ...



... nee, hat er natürlich nicht gemacht ... Er war wohl zu sehr mit seinem neuen Superbike beschäftigt. 

Ja, Dein Lämpchen ist uns noch in sehr guter Erinnerung! 
Gestern hätten wir das gut gebrauchen können. So manches Schlammloch wäre uns erspart geblieben ... 
Nun ja, so schlimm war es nun auch wieder nicht, aber richtiges Licht ist schon was Feines. 

*Du bist jederzeit willkommen!* 
... und wenn Du dann kommst, *dann jagen wir Dich so richtig die Nighttrails rauf* (und auch wieder runter). 

@all: Danke für die gestrige Kurzweil. Unter dem Vorzeichen des *Votec-Testcontests* war das eine wahre KFL-Wellnessrunde nach ganz altem Muster. Ich hatte schon vergessen wie das geht, denn uns war das *"L"* ja schließlich abhanden gekommen. 

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Razzor (23. Oktober 2008)

War eine super Tour  


@Ralf
Mein GPS lief zu Hause bei Zimmertemperatur wieder normal


----------



## Enrgy (23. Oktober 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Können die KFLer die Bude nicht übernehmen?



Die Idee hatte ich auch gerade...


----------



## 2RaFa (23. Oktober 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Termin : Mittwoch 22.10.2008 18:30 Uhr
> 
> Hier flott eintragen​
> Gruß _Guido_



An die Teilnehmer der Wellness-Tour von gestern:

War eine schöne und meine erste Nacht-Tour!
Hat mir sehr gefallen!
Werde gerne öfter dabei sein wollen!
Bis zum nächsten Mal!

Grüße aus Hoffnungsthal
Heiner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfaenger64 (23. Oktober 2008)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Die Idee hatte ich auch gerade...




Ob sich ein Radladen mit Bewirtung dort halten könnte??? Herr R.Wolfshohl sein Laden war ja mal in der Nähe


----------



## Anfaenger64 (23. Oktober 2008)

@Schnegge: was macht das Akkukabel? Noch unfallfrei heim gekommen? Meld Dich mal!

Manni


----------



## Montana (23. Oktober 2008)

Doch habe ich wohl  haben aber leider nicht alle mitbekommen. Ich sprach u.a. mit dem Konfuzius, der ja auch gutes Licht hat, darüber. 

War eine nette Tour gestern, nur schade, dass der arme _Montana_ seine Lieblingshügelchen nicht mehr vernünftig hochkommt  aber dafür hat er jetzt ein schönes Fahrrad 

Muss ich etwa wieder mehr trainieren 

Gruß _Guido_




ralf schrieb:


> ... nee, hat er natürlich nicht gemacht ... Er war wohl zu sehr mit seinem neuen Superbike beschäftigt.
> 
> Ja, Dein Lämpchen ist uns noch in sehr guter Erinnerung!
> Gestern hätten wir das gut gebrauchen können. So manches Schlammloch wäre uns erspart geblieben ...
> ...


----------



## Jerd (24. Oktober 2008)

War gestern wirklich eine nette Tour mit anschließendem Probefahren verschiedenster Räder...  

Aber leider mussten und müssen wir in Zukunft ohne den Guido heim fahren  Da fehlt einem doch was


----------



## Schnegge (25. Oktober 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> @Schnegge: was macht das Akkukabel? Noch unfallfrei heim gekommen? Meld Dich mal!
> 
> Manni



Konnte keinen Fehler im Akkukabel finden  beim Akku war mal wieder der Schalter korrodiert  Bin dann den Berg runter gewandert und dann durch die Wohngebiete heim geradelt... hab natürlich noch 'ne Tretmiene erwischt  ... war jetzt die dritte Tour in Folge, wo ich mehr oder weniger frustriert zuhause angekommen bin  ich hoffe am WE gibt's gutes Wetter zum aufmuntern...

An dieser Stelle nochmals Entschuldigung, dass ich euch im Wald hab stehen lassen... 

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## ralf (25. Oktober 2008)

@ Schnegge:

Um diese Probleme fÃ¼r die Zukunft auzuschlieÃen wÃ¤re das hier, zu diesem Preis wohl ideal fÃ¼r Dich als Vielfahrer.
Alternativ ggf. das hier. Da musst Du dann aber damit rechnen 1x/Jahr fÃ¼r â¬ 30,- die Leuchteinheit auszutauschen (meine Erfahrung).

Dieses Teil hier ist auch genial, gell Heio ... 

GruÃ Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (26. Oktober 2008)

*@ KFL - Team*

Mein VOTEC day Ausflugsbericht ist    _ hier  _  zu lesen



​
Gruß _Guido_


----------



## ralf (27. Oktober 2008)

@Bernhard + Heinz:

Das Wetter sieht mir zu besch-eiden aus. Ich klinke mich aus und nehme an der Rheinrunde nicht teil. Sorry ...

Hoffe Mittwoch ist besser.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Montana (28. Oktober 2008)

ralf schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Hoffe Mittwoch ist besser.
> 
> Gruß Ralf



Also ich bin morgen 100%ig *nicht* am Start. Ich muss meine Erkältung auskurieren und auch noch das schöne neue Rad optimal einstellen.

Allen die fahren wünsche ich schon jetzt viel Spaß

Gruß _Guido_


----------



## Schnegge (28. Oktober 2008)

Schnellness-Termin ist online!


----------



## ralf (28. Oktober 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Also ich bin morgen 100%ig *nicht* am Start. Ich muss meine Erkältung auskurieren und auch noch das schöne neue Rad optimal einstellen.
> 
> Allen die fahren wünsche ich schon jetzt viel Spaß
> 
> Gruß _Guido_



*... na gut, hier ist der Wellnesstermin!*


Ich zitiere kurz aus der Ausschreibung:

_"Je nach Anzahl und ggf. Vorlieben der TeilnehmerInnen werden wir die Strecke auswählen. Ob allgemein schneller mit Lüderich gewünscht wird oder eine reine Slomo-Tour durch den Königsforst. Alles ist möglich und auf jeden Fall im Wellnessbereich!"_

Bis morgen,

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Anfaenger64 (28. Oktober 2008)

Bin diese Woche nicht dabei

Viel Spass Allen!


----------



## Montana (28. Oktober 2008)

Sehr gut, Ralf  

Ich hoffe nächste, spätestens übernächste, Woche wieder dabei zu sein. 

Mit oder ohne L (üderich) ... ich wünsche euch eine sehr schöne Tour.

Gruß _Guido_



ralf schrieb:


> *... na gut, hier ist der Wellnesstermin!*
> 
> 
> Ich zitiere kurz aus der Ausschreibung:
> ...


----------



## FranG (28. Oktober 2008)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Schnellness-Termin ist online!


Kann leider nicht mitkommen.Meine Sigma Funzel ist ziemlich platt und braucht einen neuen Akku.
Habe meine Gelder statt in teure Lampen zu investieren in eine Mitgliedschaft in einer Muckibude in Dellbrück investiert, wo ich theoretisch  viermal die Woche (rum-)Spinnen kann. Warmduschen natürlich inclusive. 
Bin jetzt zwei Wochen dabei und das WP-Fieber hat mich dieses Jahr schon vorab befallen. Das Spinning "kickt" so richtig!

Ich hoffe, wir sehen uns das ein oder andere Wochenende mit ohne Warmduschen. 
Ausserdem können in der Bude auch Gäste rumspinnen... Wer Interesse hat: einfach mal melden!

Gruß Frank


----------



## DieKatze (28. Oktober 2008)

"Theoretisch "gehts auch billiger,  oder nehmen die mittlerweile soviel Beitrag?


----------



## FranG (29. Oktober 2008)

DieKatze schrieb:


> "Theoretisch "gehts auch billiger,  oder nehmen die mittlerweile soviel Beitrag?


Habe gleich ein ganzes Jahr Warmduschen gebucht, weil - wie Guido sagen - würde: "Isch hab' Rücken". Konkret kostet das 444 Euro - 150 Euro Sponsoring der Krankenkasse.
Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (29. Oktober 2008)

FranG schrieb:


> Habe gleich ein ganzes Jahr Warmduschen gebucht, weil - wie Guido sagen - würde: "Isch hab' Rücken". Konkret kostet das 444 Euro - 150 Euro Sponsoring der Krankenkasse.
> Frank



Frank, _Warmduschen_ ist eine Möglichkeit für den WP 

Vielleicht haben die _anderen heute Abend Fahrer _ Glück und erleben den ersten Schnee  auf dem Lüderich in dieser Saison 

Das KFL - Team WF ist ja nahezu komplett ... nur die schnellen Leute fehlen noch  

Immer schön in Bewegung bleiben, Jungs 

Gruß Guido


----------



## ralf (29. Oktober 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Vielleicht haben die _anderen heute Abend Fahrer _ Glück und erleben den ersten Schnee  auf dem Lüderich in dieser Saison
> 
> Das KFL - Team WF ist ja nahezu komplett ... nur die schnellen Leute fehlen noch



... wie Du schon scheibst, *fast komplett* ... 

Also - Lüderich schaun mer mal. Ich zumindest fühle mich heute nicht übermäßig fit. Außerdem bin ich "unterbelichtet", da mir innert 10 Tagen zwei Lupinebrenner durchgegangen sind und Ersatz noch bei DHL auf'm LKW liegt ... 

Da muß heute die Schei$$mirage ran. 

Schaun mer mal. 

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Montana (29. Oktober 2008)

Was kann ich denn dafür, dass der _bernhardwalter_ nicht dabei ist 

Lüderich ist doch so schön, na los ....    ich bin ja glücklicherweise nicht dabei 

Was heisst **ei** mirage ... ich habe nix anderes  

Frier nicht ein heute Abend, lieber Ralf und bald bin ich wieder am Start und dann fahren wir mal ganz langsam den L hoch, OK? Du sollst da ein paar sehr schöne neue Wege kennen.

Gruß _Guido _



ralf schrieb:


> ... wie Du schon scheibst, *fast komplett* ...
> 
> Also - Lüderich schaun mer mal. Ich zumindest fühle mich heute nicht übermäßig fit. Außerdem bin ich "unterbelichtet", da mir innert 10 Tagen zwei Lupinebrenner durchgegangen sind und Ersatz noch bei DHL auf'm LKW liegt ...
> 
> ...


----------



## 2RaFa (29. Oktober 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> ...
> Frier nicht ein heute Abend, lieber Ralf und bald bin ich wieder am Start und dann fahren wir mal ganz langsam den L hoch,...
> Gruß _Guido _



Da wär ich dann auch gerne wieder dabei; denn heute abend hats hier um 18 Uhr schon im Tal gerade noch 3 Grad und ich 'nen Infekt im "Anzug" - da halte ich mich als "Warmduscher" lieber zurück !

Gruß
Heiner


----------



## MTB-Kao (30. Oktober 2008)

Jetzt dachte ich, ich könnte endlich mal in einem 5er-team starten... Los Leute, uns fehlt noch ein Fahrer für die Schnellnesstruppe...


----------



## Montana (30. Oktober 2008)

Die letzte _KFL mittwochs Tour _vor dem WP Start ist ja nun vorbei.

*Bleibt die Frage an die beiden Teams :*

Wir starten wir denn nun in den Winterpokal 

Sollte eine große Montagrheinrunde _(Bernhard)_ angepeilt werden? 

oder

ein gemeinsamer Start beider Gruppen & friends am nächsten Mittwoch?

Ideen bitte hier formulieren 

Gruß

_Guido_


----------



## juchhu (30. Oktober 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Du bist nicht der einzige, der entsetzt über das Vorhaben ist.
> So präsentierte sich die altehrwürdige Trinkhalle heute:



Hier eine Mail vom GF des RSB Köln:



> Liebe Radsportfreundinnen und  -freunde!
> 
> Die Initiative "Rettet die  Schmitzebud" (http://www.schmitzebuedchen.de),  hinter der in erster Linie vier Personen (zwei Anwohner und zwei Radsportler)  stecken, setzt sich dafür ein, die  Schmitzebud wieder zum Leben zu erwecken.
> 
> ...


----------



## FranG (30. Oktober 2008)

Hat wer Lust auf eine kleine Ausfahrt am Sonntagmorgen? So ca. 2-3h? Ich habe bei einer Tour am Tütberg ein paar feine "Spuren" hangabwärts im Nadelwald gefunden,  die ich gerne einmal ausprobieren möchten. Zudem könnten wir die Trails um den "Schweineweg" mit einbauen. Also Tütberg rauf und runter.
Könnte eine klassische Fahrtechniktour werden - ausnahmsweise ohne Warmduschen, also durchaus stellenweise etwas ruppiger. Gerne auch mal an einigen Schlüsselstellen  etwas "üben". 
Bei Interesse einfach bei mir melden. Ggf. könnten wir uns vorher an der Schmitzebud treffen (siehe Post von Juchhu).
Gruß 
Frank


----------



## Montana (30. Oktober 2008)

juchhu schrieb:


> Hier eine Mail vom GF des RSB Köln:





> Die Initiative "Rettet die Schmitzebud" (http://www.schmitzebuedchen.de), hinter der in erster Linie *vier* Personen (zwei Anwohner und zwei Radsportler) stecken, setzt sich dafür ein, die Schmitzebud wieder zum Leben zu erwecken.



Da braucht es aber noch Verstärkung 

Um was geht es denn überhaupt?

Soll *1* der Radsporttreff erhalten werden?
oder *2* die Imbissbude? 

1. Der Treff kann m.M. nach ja weiter genutzt werden (wird ja auch siehe Montagsrunde)
2. Also ich habe da mal 'ne Wurst gegessen und mal Kaffee und natürlich Bier getrunken ... war alles Ok ... aber kein unbedingtes Muss ... die Bud  war halt Kult wie z.B. der Lommerzheim  in Deutz.

Ich finde, es sollten Ziele definiert werden.

Gruß _Guido_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralf (30. Oktober 2008)

2RaFa schrieb:


> Da wär ich dann auch gerne wieder dabei; denn heute abend hats hier um 18 Uhr schon im Tal gerade noch 3 Grad und ich 'nen Infekt im "Anzug" - da halte ich mich als "Warmduscher" lieber zurück !
> 
> Gruß
> Heiner



 Du sollst ja auch nicht im *Anzug* fahren. 
.
.
.
Also, gestern hatten wir dann doch eine mitunter recht anstrengende Lüderichrunde. Natürlich mit dem Männeraufstieg. Leichter, kaum vernehmbarer Protest wurde einfach übergangen  

Es fuhren als Teilnehmer in der Wellnessrunde:
Peter
Ingo
Tomek
Christian
Bernhard I
 und ich.

Ein Stück des Weges fuhren wir sogar mit den Schnellnessern zusammen. Die haben uns sogar nicht abgehängt  (zumindest auf dem Begleitstück). 

Alles lief locker mit hohem Trailanteil ab. 

Begonnen hatten wir mit einem Lightshowcontest. Als Folge könnte daraus in Zukunft noch mehr Licht auf den Trails entstehen  





Montana schrieb:


> Die letzte _KFL mittwochs Tour _vor dem WP Start ist ja nun vorbei.
> 
> *Bleibt die Frage an die beiden Teams :*
> 
> ...



... hmm, ich habe da noch gar keine Meinung. Wenn es sich einrichten lässt bin ich dabei ... 




juchhu schrieb:


> Hier eine Mail vom GF des RSB Köln:



... unverlangt eingesandt. Geh doch einfach ins Hundeforum spielen. 

Gruß Ralf


----------



## juchhu (30. Oktober 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Da braucht es aber noch Verstärkung
> 
> Um was geht es denn überhaupt?
> 
> ...



Da wird sich die Gruppe wohl schon drum kümmern, in welcher Art und Weise auch immer. Mir geht es nur um die Info an sich.
Ich persönlich werte diese nicht und rufe auch nicht zu einem wie auch immer geartetem Engagement auf.



ralf schrieb:


> ... unverlangt eingesandt. Geh doch einfach ins Hundeforum spielen.
> 
> Gruß Ralf



... unverlangt kommentiert.
Schreib nicht immer so einen Blödsinn.


----------



## FranG (30. Oktober 2008)

ralf schrieb:


> ... unverlangt eingesandt. Geh doch einfach ins Hundeforum spielen.
> Gruß Ralf



Ich will ja nix sagen, aber der Ton macht die Musik, oder?
Ohne Martins Post hätte ICH z.B. von dem Treff am Sonntag nix erfahren, obwohl ich diese Woche schon mal mir die Website vom Schmitzebuedchen angesehen hatte...
Frank


----------



## bernhardwalter (30. Oktober 2008)

Ich kann auch nichts dafür,warte noch auf die neuen bestellten  "Horst Link Lager" sechs an der Zahl und wenn sie endlich da sind muß ich auch noch Zeit für den Einbau finden.

Gruß

Bernhard



Montana schrieb:


> Was kann ich denn dafür, dass der _bernhardwalter_ nicht dabei ist
> 
> [/I]


----------



## ralf (30. Oktober 2008)

FranG schrieb:


> Ich will ja nix sagen, aber der Ton macht die Musik, oder?



So isses. Herr J. versteht eben nur diese harten Töne. 

Das Ganze, um diese *"Persona non grata" *hat natürlich Geschichte.

... und falls Du es nicht bemerkt hast, er hat es mal wieder geschafft den laufenden Thread zu sprengen ...




bernhardwalter schrieb:


> Ich kann auch nichts dafür,warte noch auf die neuen bestellten  "Horst Link Lager" sechs an der Zahl und wenn sie endlich da sind muß ich auch noch Zeit für den Einbau finden.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Bernhard



Du solltest Dir mal Peters neues Bike anschauen ... 
An dem kann wirklich nix mehr kaputt gehen. 
Das ist wirklich so. Mehr verrate ich jetzt aber nicht. 

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Montana (30. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde die Info auch sinnvoll .... ich habe mir nur die Frage gestellt was die Zielrichtung dieser Aktion _aus meiner Sicht_ wäre. Klar ist, dass weder Mtbvd noch KFL da was Sinnvolles ausrichten können. Bei uns liegt die Situation jedenfalls außerhalb des  KFL relevanten Interesses 
*
@ Ralf * 

Frank und Martin haben auch eine lange gemeinsame Geschichte ... noch lange vor der KFL Team Zeit 

Gruß _Guido_






juchhu schrieb:


> Da wird sich die Gruppe wohl schon drum kümmern, in welcher Art und Weise auch immer. Mir geht es nur um die Info an sich.
> Ich persönlich werte diese nicht und rufe auch nicht zu einem wie auch immer geartetem Engagement auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (30. Oktober 2008)

ralf schrieb:


> Du solltest Dir mal Peters neues Bike anschauen ...
> An dem kann wirklich nix mehr kaputt gehen.
> Das ist wirklich so. Mehr verrate ich jetzt aber nicht.
> 
> Gruß Ralf



Wie was .... noch ein neues Rad  

*Fette* Gratulation und geht es wirklich nicht kaputt? ..... wie wird denn geschaltet?  .... ich kannn's mir vorstellen 

Gruß _Guido_


----------



## ralf (30. Oktober 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Ich finde die Info auch sinnvoll ....



... nun, als zeitungslesender Kölner kann man dem Thema derzeit schwer entgehen ... 



Montana schrieb:


> Frank und Martin haben auch eine lange gemeinsame Geschichte ... noch lange vor der KFL Team Zeit
> 
> Gruß _Guido_



Das war mir schon klar ...


----------



## Montana (30. Oktober 2008)

ralf schrieb:


> ... nun, als zeitungslesender Kölner kann man dem Thema derzeit schwer entgehen ...
> Das war mir schon klar ...



Ich bin leider auf dem Weg zu einem nicht _zeitungslesendem_ Tdfer 

Zur Geschichte : ist schon komisch wie alles nun aussieht und wie es vor 3-4 Jahren angefangen hat. Ich erinnere mich abundzu gerne an die J. Donnerstage 

Gruß _Guido_


----------



## ralf (30. Oktober 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Wie was .... noch ein neues Rad
> 
> *Fette* Gratulation und geht es wirklich nicht kaputt? ..... wie wird denn geschaltet?  .... ich kannn's mir vorstellen
> 
> Gruß _Guido_



... eigentlich darf ich Peter ja nicht ungefragt ins Rampenlicht zerren ... 
Aber - sein neues Bike "arbeitet einfach", man könnte sagen "it works". 
Ausgestattet mit den haltbarsten und sinnvollsten Komponenten die der Markt zu bieten hat ... 
_Bitte Plural beachten!_

... und ducken ... wech ...


----------



## ralf (30. Oktober 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> ... abundzu ...


----------



## Montana (30. Oktober 2008)

ralf schrieb:


> ... eigentlich darf ich Peter ja nicht ungefragt ins Rampenlicht zerren ...
> Aber - sein neues Bike "arbeitet einfach", man könnte sagen "it works".
> Ausgestattet mit den haltbarsten und sinnvollsten Komponenten die der Markt zu bieten hat ...
> _Bitte Plural beachten!_
> ...



Das liest sich ja mehr als spannend  Der Peter hat's ja noch geheimer gemacht wie der olle _Montana_

Ich erinnere mich übrigens auch noch gerne an die _KFL Mittwoche_


----------



## ralf (30. Oktober 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Das liest sich ja mehr als spannend  Der Peter hat's ja noch geheimer gemacht wie der olle _Montana_



... ja, und gestern hat er es ganz dreckig gemacht ... ... 




Montana schrieb:


> Ich erinnere mich übrigens auch noch gerne an die _KFL Mittwoche_



... äh, - Zeitform richtig? Du liebst die Mittwoche doch immer noch, oder ...


----------



## Montana (30. Oktober 2008)

ralf schrieb:


> ... ja, und gestern hat er es ganz dreckig gemacht ... ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Klar doch  ... ich meinte die verfahrenen 10000 Letzten 

P.S. das Votec ist immer noch schmutzig ... wegen Erkältung keine Lust zu _mit Wasser im Kaltem_


----------



## Eifelwolf (30. Oktober 2008)

ralf schrieb:


> ... Aber - sein neues Bike "arbeitet einfach", man könnte sagen "it works".
> ...


 
Tippe, der Geburtsort des Rädchens liegt in der Region der Tomburger . Gute Wahl!


----------



## peter1bike (30. Oktober 2008)

ja,ja so ist es, das idworx kommt genau aus dieser Ecke. Gerit Gastra hat da schon tolle Teile kombiniert. Ja Guido, geschaltet wir natürlich mit einer Rohloff - wie seit 10 Jahren. Habe dabei noch Glück gehabt, da ich ein Auslaufmodell aus 2007 von einem Händler in Böblingen günstig erwerben konnte.
So, der WP kann kommen....wenn ich nicht fahre, so liegt es bestimmt nicht am bike.
Bernhard 2: für Dich als Vielfahrer sicherlich mal eine Überlegung wert.
Bis Mittwoch

Gruß von Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Kao (31. Oktober 2008)

hey peter,

glückwunsch zum neuen bike. kann ja wieder glatt neidisch werden. naja, ich fange  dann mal an zu sparen. hast du jetzt drei räder 

bis bald
im wald

lars


----------



## Delgado (31. Oktober 2008)

peter1bike schrieb:


> ja,ja so ist es, das *idworx *kommt genau aus dieser Ecke.



Idworx stellt sogar den Vize-Europameister:





Siehe vorne links im Bild 

Zurück zur Bud:

Ich kann ein wenig nachvollziehen, dass es solche Bemühungen zum Erhalt der Bud gibt.

Hat halt in Rennrad-/Rennfahrerkeisen eine lange Tradition. 

Sonntagstreffs mit Profis aus dem Kölner Raum (Paffrath, Wüst, Kappes, usw.). Und natürlich das Fachsimpeln nach der Ausfahrt anner Bud mit Kaffee und Kuchen u. ä. 

Dabei werden nochmal die Highlights der vorangegangenen Tour erlebt .... und der ein oder andere Sprint dann doch noch gewonnen 

Besonders schön, dass man sich darauf verlassen konnte, dass jeden Sonntag (Okt. - März) um halb Zehn dort mit 40 - 100 Mann gefahren wurde.

Das war aber die Vor-LMB-Zeit 

Ohne jetzt Jemandem zu nahe treten zu wollen .....  ein MTBer kann das jetzt nur schwer nachvollziehen ... 

Grüße


----------



## Montana (31. Oktober 2008)

Gratulation, Peter 

Ich wusste bis gestern Abend garnicht, dass es diese Firma überhaupt gibt  ... dann sah ich einen Testbericht in einem MTB Magazin. 

Die scheinen ja auch geniale Räder zu bauen. Am Besten hat mir diese Aussage auf der website gefallen :



> Bevor Sie dieses Rad kaufen, sollten Sie wissen, dass Sie es lieber nicht putzen sollten. Technisch spricht zwar nichts dagegen, aber mit einem sauberen MR liefen Sie Gefahr, sich ebenso lächerlich zu machen wie die Fahrer all der chromblitzenden, porentief reinen Geländewagen in unseren Städten. Denn das Mountain Rohler ist das perfekte Werkzeug für die härtesten aller hartgesottenen Cross-Country-Biker und fährt selbst dann noch, wenn andere Bikes sich nur noch tragen oder schieben lassen. Ein solches Rad darf nicht sauber sein !



Die Rohloff ist natürlich genial und die Konzeption der Räder ist es ebenso. Was mich ein wenig irritiert hat ist, dass es nur hardtails gibt und bis auf das neuste Modell nur hydraulische Felgenbremsen verbaut werden, oder ist das falsch?

Jedenfallls viel Spaß mit dem neuen Rad und ich freue mich schon auf die nächste gemeinsame Tour, sozusagen Votec meets idworx

Gruß _Guido_




peter1bike schrieb:


> ja,ja so ist es, das idworx kommt genau aus dieser Ecke. Gerit Gastra hat da schon tolle Teile kombiniert. Ja Guido, geschaltet wir natürlich mit einer Rohloff - wie seit 10 Jahren. Habe dabei noch Glück gehabt, da ich ein Auslaufmodell aus 2007 von einem Händler in Böblingen günstig erwerben konnte.
> So, der WP kann kommen....wenn ich nicht fahre, so liegt es bestimmt nicht am bike.
> Bernhard 2: für Dich als Vielfahrer sicherlich mal eine Überlegung wert.
> Bis Mittwoch
> ...


----------



## Anfaenger64 (31. Oktober 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Gratulation, Peter
> 
> Ich wusste bis gestern Abend garnicht, dass es diese Firma überhaupt gibt  ... dann sah ich einen Testbericht in einem MTB Magazin.
> 
> ...



Habe da einen Katalog zuhause liegen, wo auch Scheibenbremsen verbaut sind, aber das hat keine Rohloff. Fullys sind jedoch eher nicht drin, wenn man die Omabikes mit der gefederten Sattelstütze ausnimmt


----------



## Montana (31. Oktober 2008)

Sorry, Michael, du hast vollkommen recht 

Ich kann die Geschichte der Bud wirklich nicht nachvollziehen  Ich habe davon leider nur ganz wenig mitbekommen.

Ein älterer Arbeitskollege hat mir vor ein paar Tagen ein paar nette storries über die Bud erzählt, von Wolfshol und Kunde und Schlösser etc. Er war öfters mit denen am Start, hatte aber bereits in Rösrath große Probleme dran zu bleiben. 

Ich verstehe jetzt auch den Hintergrung der *Rettet die Bud Aktion *

Wenns hilft können wir z.B. mal öfter den KFL Mittwoch an der Bud starten und so zumindest für etwas Präsenz sorgen.  dann müssten aber bitte alle mitziehen.

Gruß _Guido_





Delgado schrieb:


> Idworx stellt sogar den Vize-Europameister:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Stefan79 (31. Oktober 2008)

> Die Rohloff ist natürlich genial und die Konzeption der Räder ist es ebenso. Was mich ein wenig irritiert hat ist, dass es nur hardtails gibt und bis auf das neuste Modell nur hydraulische Felgenbremsen verbaut werden, oder ist das falsch?



HS-33 FIRM tech / beim AR die Louise






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Montana (31. Oktober 2008)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Tippe, der Geburtsort des Rädchens liegt in der Region der Tomburger . Gute Wahl!



Stimmt  


*Egal ob aus Eifel oder Sauerland  .... hauptsache nicht aus Amiland *

*@ Stefan 79*

Danke für die Modellübersicht


----------



## ralf (31. Oktober 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> ...
> Die *Rohloff ist natürlich genial* und die Konzeption der Räder ist es ebenso. Was mich ein wenig irritiert hat ist, *dass es nur hardtails gibt* und bis auf das neuste Modell *nur hydraulische Felgenbremsen* verbaut werden, oder ist das falsch?
> ...



 das mit den hydraulischen FirmTechbremsen *gehört halt zum Konzept* der Unzerstörbarkeit der idworx-Bikes. Diese Bremse ist so etwas wie die Rohloff unter den Bremsen. 
*0 (in Worten NULL) Wartung! *


Leider habe ich die FirmTech nur an der Gabel meines HT. Der Hinterbau hat halt die normale HS33. Dieses Konzept ist allerdings bzgl. der Bremse ebenso sorglos, wenn auch nicht so elegant wie eine komplette FirmTech-Ausstattung. Die gibt es halt nur bei *idworx oder bei Nöll-Fahrradbau* 

Dass idworx Scheibenbremsen überhaupt im Angebot hat, ist wohl eher ein *zähneknirschendes Zugeständnis an Kundenwünsche*. Damit ist das Konzept des absoluten Sorglosbikes allerdings deutlich verwässert. Scheibenbremsen brauchen halt Pflege und sind im Betrieb oft nervig.

Alles geht halt nicht. So bevorzuge ich z.B. weiterhin solide Shimano Kettenschaltungen. Die sind dann nicht wartungsfrei, jedoch bin ich als User bzgl. unterschiedlicher Laufradsätze (Slicks, Semislicks, Stollen, Spikes etc.) deutlich flexibler. 

Zum Thema - _die haben gar keine Fullys_: *Wer braucht die schon wenn man während der Pflegezeit sonst mit dem Idworx rumknallen würde * 

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Razzor (31. Oktober 2008)

Mein Ersatzakku ist leider doch platt. Werde also die nächsten male nicht dabei sein  

Kennt jemand ein Akku für eine Sigma Mirage der was taugt und keine 1242520234 kostet? Kennt mich da nicht so aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (31. Oktober 2008)

Die HS 33 ist bestimmt klasse ... aber bei Matsch und Regen  Was ist der Unterschied zwischen normal und Firmtech?

Ich habe doch garnichts nichts gegen Shimano und Sram bzw. Fahrradteilen aus USA ... die bikes sind bestimmt auch gut 

Mir persönlich ging es einfach um eine Alternative zu diesem Kram 

Ich war halt schon immer etwas neidisch auf die Rohlofffahrer ... 

hardtail habe ich ja ... das geht auch prima mit Kettenschaltung ... leider nicht so gut im Matsch 

Fully ist altersgemäß Ok und wenn die Magura Teile (Gabel und vor allem Dämpfer) nur halbwegs halten was sie versprechen ... dann ist das schon nahe an einer sorglos Ausstattung. siehe auch Magura MX Video 
Gruß _Guido_



ralf schrieb:


> das mit den hydraulischen FirmTechbremsen *gehört halt zum Konzept* der Unzerstörbarkeit der idworx-Bikes. Diese Bremse ist so etwas wie die Rohloff unter den Bremsen.
> *0 (in Worten NULL) Wartung! *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FranG (31. Oktober 2008)

Razzor schrieb:


> Mein Ersatzakku ist leider doch platt. Werde also die nächsten male nicht dabei sein
> 
> Kennt jemand ein Akku für eine Sigma Mirage der was taugt und keine 1242520234 kostet? Kennt mich da nicht so aus...


Willkommen im Club... Hast Du den Bleiakku? Ich möchte mir einen Ersatzakku zusammenbauen. Einen in der Originalen Größe konnte ich bisher noch nicht finden, aber es gibt eben 6V Akkus, die einigermaßen in den Flaschenhalter passen. Ist halt wieder Bastelei...

Gruß
Frank


----------



## ralf (31. Oktober 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Die HS 33 ist bestimmt klasse ... aber bei Matsch und Regen  Was ist der Unterschied zwischen normal und Firmtech?



Auch Matsch und Regen sind völlig problemlos. Vereisung hingegen ist ein ernstes Problem bei den Magura Felgenstoppern.

Unterschied HS33 / FirmTech guckst Du hier:





An der Gabel FirmTech und hinten HS33 ... 
FirmTech ist halt eine integrierte HS33.




Montana schrieb:


> Ich habe doch garnichts nichts gegen Shimano und Sram bzw. Fahrradteilen aus USA ... die bikes sind bestimmt auch gut
> 
> Mir persönlich ging es einfach um eine Alternative zu diesem Kram
> 
> ...



*Nein, nein Guido, bitte nicht falsch interpretieren!!!!*

*Die Wahrheit* gibt es wie immer im Leben nicht! Jeder definiert hier selbst und das ist auch gut so!!!!
Es geht hier um das idworx Gesamtkonzept. Insgesamt sehr konkret und fast kompromisslos. Das muß man völlig losgelöst von irgendwelchen Marktströmungen sehen. Sie bedienen halt eine Klientel, die auf klare Vorstellungen und Rationalität fokussiert ist. Man könnte das Konzept als Nischenprodukt definieren, ausgerichtet auf eine ganz spezielle Bikerklientel. Ich könnte dazu gehören, Peter tut es bereits ... 

Gruß Ralf


----------



## FranG (31. Oktober 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Die HS 33 ist bestimmt klasse ... aber bei Matsch und Regen


Bremsts halt nicht so gut wie bei einer Scheibe


Montana schrieb:


> Was ist der Unterschied zwischen normal und Firmtech?


Bei Firm-tech hast du keine Cantisockel mehr, sondern spezielle Sockel, auf die die Magura Bremskolben aufgesteckt werden. Das ganze fricklige einstellen der Magura Canti-Befestigung entfällt. Ist insgesamt wohl auch etwas leichter. Aber klar, wenn eine HS33 mal eingestellt ist, benötigt sie eigentlich auch nur neue Bremsklötze.



Montana schrieb:


> wenn die Magura Teile (Gabel und vor allem Dämpfer) nur halbwegs halten was sie versprechen ... dann ist das schon nahe an einer sorglos Ausstattung. siehe auch Magura MX Video
> Gruß _Guido_


Da bin ich auch gespannt... Ich hatte bisher 2 Magura Luftgabeln, von der einer die Puste (Quake Air, Firm-Tech) ausgegangen ist. Die andere (O24U) hat ihre Einstellknöppe irgendwann im Gelände verloren und wurde auch zurückgerufen, wegen Problemen mit dem Schaft.
Der Service bei Magura war dabei sehr korrekt, aber die Gabeln waren in der Funktion kein Vergleich gegen eine Fox oder eine gut eingefahrene MZ. Soweit meine Erfahrungen mit Magura Federzeugs.
Wahrscheinlich haben die das inzwischen besser im Griff, aber meine Fox (mit Stahlfedern drin) gebe ich nicht mehr her...

Frank


----------



## ralf (31. Oktober 2008)

FranG schrieb:


> ..., aber meine Fox (mit Stahlfedern drin) gebe ich nicht mehr her...
> 
> Frank



... ich meine Quake auch nicht nach fast 10 Jahren und rd. 15000 km.


----------



## Montana (31. Oktober 2008)

ralf schrieb:


> Auch Matsch und Regen sind völlig problemlos. Vereisung hingegen ist ein ernstes Problem bei den Magura Felgenstoppern.
> 
> Unterschied HS33 / FirmTech guckst Du hier:
> 
> ...



Jetzt bin ich wieder schlauer  Ich dachte, Felgenbremse geht bei Regen und Matsch gar nicht ... eben weil die Felge eher nass wird wie eine Scheibe und dann nicht mehr fuktioniert 




ralf schrieb:


> *Nein, nein Guido, bitte nicht falsch interpretieren!!!!*
> 
> *Die Wahrheit* gibt es wie immer im Leben nicht! Jeder definiert hier selbst und das ist auch gut so!!!!
> Es geht hier um das idworx Gesamtkonzept. Insgesamt sehr konkret und fast kompromisslos. Das muß man völlig losgelöst von irgendwelchen Marktströmungen sehen. Sie bedienen halt eine Klientel, die auf klare Vorstellungen und Rationalität fokussiert ist. Man könnte das Konzept als Nischenprodukt definieren, ausgerichtet auf eine ganz spezielle Bikerklientel. Ich könnte dazu gehören ...
> ...



Neee .... überhaupt kein Problem, Ralf 

Ich kannte das Konzept von Idworx bis heute morgen ja noch gar nicht. Liest sich aber überaus interessant  ... schade nur, daß sie die Rahmen aus Taiwan beziehen (müssen)  ...

Iich fand das Votec Konzept mit kompletter Fertigung in Deutschland sehr unterstützenswert. _(Arbeitsplätze und Zulieferer Betriebe etc.)_ 
Da habe ich dann mal etwas experimentiert und ein paar Kröten investiert  ... heute wird gereimt 

Gruß _Guido_

P.S. Das ist hier ab nun der offizielle *KFL Technik Thread *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Razzor (31. Oktober 2008)

@FranG

Ja... Bleiakku... 

Überlege mir vielleicht doch eine ganz neue Lampe zu kaufen.

Sigma Mirage + Racing Ralph auf Trails bei Matsch ist nur einmal lustig 
Vovin hat ja alles von hinten mitbekommen, wie ich verzweifelt versucht hab mein Moped gerade zu halten und irgendwas mit dem Laser Pointer Licht zu sehen...

Ich fahr die Racing Ralph´s erstmal runter, dann kommen Nooby Nic´s drauf.


----------



## joscho (31. Oktober 2008)

FranG schrieb:


> Willkommen im Club... Hast Du den Bleiakku? Ich möchte mir einen Ersatzakku zusammenbauen. Einen in der Originalen Größe konnte ich bisher noch nicht finden, aber es gibt eben 6V Akkus, die einigermaßen in den Flaschenhalter passen. Ist halt wieder Bastelei...
> 
> Gruß
> Frank



Hi,

einen Sigma-Bleiakku (nie genutzt, aber doch selten geladen) habe ich hier noch rumliegen - geht inkl. Lader für ein TEAM III Getränk über die Ladentheke  In welchem Zustand der ist? Keine Ahnung.

Wenn Ihr schon selber was bauen wollt, dann würde ich ernsthaft über Überspannung (7,2V) nachdenken. Lässt die Birnchen zwar kürzer leben, aber dafür auch deutlich (100%?) heller leuchten. Die EvoX scheint ziemlich unempfindlich, die normale Sigma braucht dann halt irgendwann ein neues Leuchtmittel.
Eine einfache Variante:
- 7,2V 6,5Ah Camcorder Akku (vom e_batt), ca. 30, -
- Lader, ca. 10,-
- eine kleine Rose Werkzeugdose wo der Akku (+ etwas Schaumstoff, + Ersatzleuchtmittel) reinkommt
- Kabel und Stecker vom defekten Sigma Akku

Eine IRC ist natürlich was anderes, aber mit Überspannung kann man auch heute noch mit Evo + X ganz gut klarkommen. Mein neuster Liebling ist allerdings eine Fenix (für ihre Größe und normale AA-Akkus einfach imposant). Aber nur für das Stadtrad oder auf den Helm als Zusatz.

ciao...
joerg


----------



## Montana (31. Oktober 2008)

FranG schrieb:


> Bremsts halt nicht so gut wie bei einer Scheibe
> 
> Bei Firm-tech hast du keine Cantisockel mehr, sondern spezielle Sockel, auf die die Magura Bremskolben aufgesteckt werden. Das ganze fricklige einstellen der Magura Canti-Befestigung entfällt. Ist insgesamt wohl auch etwas leichter. Aber klar, wenn eine HS33 mal eingestellt ist, benötigt sie eigentlich auch nur neue Bremsklötze.



Noch schlauer, danke Frank 

Felgenbremse :   Ich erinnere mich noch gut, wie ich bei der _Schnegge und Montana _Sumpffahrt nähe Tierheim Dellbrück es geschafft habe meine Hinterradfelge durchzubremsen  ... frag mal den Jörg danach  ... daher hatte ich von Felgenbremsen die Nase voll und bin auf Scheibe gewechselt. 




FranG schrieb:


> Da bin ich auch gespannt... Ich hatte bisher 2 Magura Luftgabeln, von der einer die Puste (Quake Air, Firm-Tech) ausgegangen ist. Die andere (O24U) hat ihre Einstellknöppe irgendwann im Gelände verloren und wurde auch zurückgerufen, wegen Problemen mit dem Schaft.
> Der Service bei Magura war dabei sehr korrekt, aber die Gabeln waren in der Funktion kein Vergleich gegen eine Fox oder eine gut eingefahrene MZ. Soweit meine Erfahrungen mit Magura Federzeugs.
> Wahrscheinlich haben die das inzwischen besser im Griff, aber meine Fox (mit Stahlfedern drin) gebe ich nicht mehr her...
> 
> Frank



Also ich kenne ja nur zwei MTB Federgabeln ... Manitou Axel und Magura Odor. Die Axel war nach einem Jahr Schrott ... hatte aber den Vorteil für mich Spätberufenen die Gründerjahre des MTB Sports nach vollziehen zu können ... Starrgabel  war für mich aber nichts ... habe ich 'ne Menge Zeugen für 


Die Magura Odur ist spitze ... null Probleme und trotz intensivster Nutzung keine Mängel ... die Wahl der richtigen Feder und Spacer war aber nicht so einfach ... deshalb die Idee mit der Menja ... sollte die jemals Luft verlieren kommt ganz einfach 'ne Feder rein und gut ist 

Gruß _Guido_


----------



## ralf (31. Oktober 2008)

Razzor schrieb:


> Ãberlege mir vielleicht doch eine ganz neue Lampe zu kaufen.



Schau Dir doch mal Vovins Lampe an. M.E. die mit dem besten PL-VerhÃ¤ltnis im bezahlbaren Bereich. Darunter beauchst Du gar nicht erst versuchen, das wÃ¤re rausgeworfenes Geld ... 

Ich habe gestern Ã¼brigens auf Nightmare aufgerÃ¼stet ... . Licht wie am Tag ... 

Bzgl. Reifen: Wie wÃ¤re es mit "Little Albert" in DrahtausfÃ¼hrung in 2,1" (spuren besser als 2,25") fÃ¼r den Winter. ~ â¬ 10,-/Stck.
Die RRs dann fÃ¼r den Sommer ... 

GruÃ Ralf


----------



## 2RaFa (31. Oktober 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Ich verstehe jetzt auch den Hintergrung der *Rettet die Bud Aktion *
> Wenns hilft können wir z.B. mal öfter den KFL Mittwoch an der Bud starten und so zumindest für etwas Präsenz sorgen.  dann müssten aber bitte alle mitziehen.
> 
> Gruß _Guido_



zurück *zu Touren in und um en Tütberg!*

meine Frage:
*wie wärs denn mit einer KFL-Wellness-Tour am kommenden Sonntag (übermorgen!)*
Wetter wird gut - *Treffen um 9:00 Uhr an der Schmitzebud *- anschließend schön gemütlich der Sonne entgegen gen Osten durch den schönsten ...Forst bis zum Lü!

bin gespannt ob sich er meldet zum Mitfahren!

Gruß
Heiner


----------



## peter1bike (31. Oktober 2008)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> hey peter,
> 
> glückwunsch zum neuen bike. kann ja wieder glatt neidisch werden. naja, ich fange  dann mal an zu sparen. hast du jetzt drei räder
> 
> ...



Hallo Lars,
habe nur noch zwei bikes (das reicht wohl auch). die Zwei weiteren selbst aufgebauten bikes mußte ich gewinnbringend verkaufen, um mir den mountain Rohler von Idworxs als Auslaufmodell aus 2007 leisten zu können.

Guido,

die firmtech ist schon ein Kompromiss, keine Frage.

http://www.idworx-bikes.de/de/bildanzeige.php?bild=2009/mr-det129
Die carbid-beschichteten Felgen haben aber praktisch keinen Verschleiss
Bei Regen und Matsch ist die Bremsleistung schon topp, aber gefühlt liegt die Leistung etwa 5 % unter einer guten Scheibe, dafür aber absolut sorglos.
Einziger Nachteil: bei Eis und Schnee, wie Ralf schon schieb, deutliche Bremsprobleme, dann gibt es zur Scheibe auch wirklich keine Alternative (daher auch zwei bikes)

Der Rahmen ist schon topp verarbeitet und gefällt mir sehr gut, okay er kommt aus Taiwan...dafür unterstütze ich aber auch einen deutschen Reeder, der unter Liberia-Flagge fährt

Gruß von Peter


----------



## Jerd (1. November 2008)

Razzor schrieb:


> Ich fahr die Racing Ralph´s erstmal runter, dann kommen Nooby Nic´s drauf.



1 Nobby Nic hab ich hier noch rumfliegen. Kannste haben.


----------



## Montana (1. November 2008)

2RaFa schrieb:


> zurück *zu Touren in und um en Tütberg!*
> 
> meine Frage:
> *wie wärs denn mit einer KFL-Wellness-Tour am kommenden Sonntag (übermorgen!)*
> ...



Prinzipiell eine gute Idee, Heiner 

Ich bin aber leider nicht dabei, da ich ...

1. immer noch erkältet bin und wohl noch 'ne Weile pausieren muss
2. ist 9:00 extrem früh   ...... _(für mich)_

Ich hoffe und bin mir sicher, es finden sich ein paar Mitfahrer ... 

Gruß _Guido_


*@ Peter*



> Guido,
> 
> die firmtech ist schon ein Kompromiss, keine Frage.
> 
> ...



Jetzt ist noch mehr klar  ... HS 33 firmtech sieht wirklich überzeugend aus  .... 
zusammen mit der Rohloff scheint das ein sehr vernünftiges Konzept zu sein 

..... und gut, dass Du die deutschen Reeder unterstützt .... die hatte ich bei meiner Kaufentscheidung tatsächlich nicht berücksichtigt 

Nochmal : Viel Spaß mit dem neuen sorglos bike 

Gruß _Guido_


----------



## ralf (1. November 2008)

... und wenn es denn unbedingt "Made in Germany" sein muß, dann lässt man sich das Bike vom alten Nöll genau mit diesen Komponenten aufbauen ... 
Dann wäre das Bike sogar in Stahl , meinem liebsten Rahmenwerkstoff, bei Belieben sogar als Fully ... 

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Montana (1. November 2008)

ralf schrieb:


> ... und wenn es denn unbedingt "Made in Germany" sein muß, dann lässt man sich das Bike vom alten Nöll genau mit diesen Komponenten aufbauen ...
> Dann wäre das Bike sogar in Stahl , meinem liebsten Rahmenwerkstoff, bei Belieben sogar als Fully ...
> 
> Gruß Ralf



_Made in Germany_  war doch mal ein Markenzeichen  .... ..... und sollte es auch wieder werden

Von Noell Fahrradbau habe ich auch noch nie was gelesen und Rahmen aus Stahl sollen ja auch was können .... hat man mal einen Bruch  .... schiebt man flott nach Hause .... Schweißbrenner raus und 15 Min. später geht es wieder weiter .... das nenne ich nun mal wirklich sorglos ....

Ich muss  meine Kaufentscheidung wohl noch mal überdenken  




*BTW :* Morgen früh ab 9:00 geht's ab der Bud los . Hier ist der LMB Eintrag

Gruß _Guido_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ommer (1. November 2008)

Noch ein Sorglos-Bike aus der Nachbarschaft:

Gucksdu hier

ohne Scheibenbremsen 


und hier



Gruß
Achim


----------



## 2RaFa (1. November 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> ...
> *BTW :* Morgen früh ab 9:00 geht's ab der Bud los . Hier ist der LMB Eintrag
> 
> Gruß _Guido_



Hallo Guido,
ich dachte halt, die Verknüpfung mit der Aktion an der Bude wäre ein günstiger Zeit- und Ausgangspunkt für eine Tour! Morgen ist sogar Sonne angesagt!
Aber vielleicht ist es auch einfach zu früh - denn bis jetzt hat sich da noch niemand eingetragen! Finden sich denn einige dort ein?

Bist du dabei? Was macht dein Infekt?

Gruß
Heiner


----------



## Montana (1. November 2008)

Ich finde die Idee klasse 

Aber ich persönlich kann noch nicht starten   ich muss mich unbedingt auskurieren ..... hattest Du mir doch auch geraten.

Ich hoffe aber, dass der Eine oder Andere auch ohne LMB Anmeldung erscheint. 

Ich wünsche viel Spaß und bis hoffentlich bald
_
Guido_








2RaFa schrieb:


> Hallo Guido,
> ich dachte halt, die Verknüpfung mit der Aktion an der Bude wäre ein günstiger Zeit- und Ausgangspunkt für eine Tour! Morgen ist sogar Sonne angesagt!
> Aber vielleicht ist es auch einfach zu früh - denn bis jetzt hat sich da noch niemand eingetragen! Finden sich denn einige dort ein?
> 
> ...


----------



## ralf (1. November 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Von Noell Fahrradbau habe ich auch noch nie was gelesen und Rahmen aus Stahl sollen ja auch was können .... *hat man mal einen Bruch  .... schiebt man flott nach Hause .... Schweißbrenner raus und 15 Min. später geht es wieder weiter* .... das nenne ich nun mal wirklich sorglos ....



... das Problem ist, daß die erst jenseits der 50.000 Km-Marke bruchgefährdet sind ... 



Montana schrieb:


> Ich muss  meine Kaufentscheidung wohl noch mal überdenken


... zu spät ...  ...  ...
Nee, mal im Ernst: Du hast Dich doch nun wirklich um ein Unikat mit besten Sorglosvoraussetzungen entschieden.  Lohnt wirklich nicht hier weiterzu similieren ... 




Ommer schrieb:


> Noch ein Sorglos-Bike aus der Nachbarschaft:
> Gucksdu hier
> ohne Scheibenbremsen
> 
> ...



... hmm, ist aber nicht aus Stahl. Für Liebhaber heimischer semiprofessioneller Fahrräder sicher ein Tip! 
Ich selber fahre sowieso nur langweilige Konfektionsware, ohne jeglichen Esprit ... 




2RaFa schrieb:


> ... an der Bude wäre ein günstiger Zeit- und Ausgangspunkt für eine Tour! Morgen ist sogar Sonne angesagt!
> Aber vielleicht ist es auch einfach zu früh - denn bis jetzt hat sich da noch niemand eingetragen! Finden sich denn einige dort ein?



...  ... 09:00 Uhr ...
Dann würden mich meine Lieben endgültig für bekloppt halten ... 

Über Nachmittags oder abends würde ich schon eher nachdenken ... 

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Ommer (1. November 2008)

ralf schrieb:


> ...  ... 09:00 Uhr ...
> Dann würden mich meine Lieben endgültig für bekloppt halten ...
> 
> 
> Gruß Ralf



Manche schütteln schon den Kopf....

Morgen um 9:00 starte ich in Richtung Wipperfürth....


Gruß
Achim


----------



## 2RaFa (1. November 2008)

ralf schrieb:


> ...  ... 09:00 Uhr ...
> Dann würden mich meine Lieben endgültig für bekloppt halten ...
> 
> Über Nachmittags oder abends würde ich schon eher nachdenken ...
> ...



wegen (nachvollziehbar) unbefriedigender Teilnahme-Meldungen habe ich den Termin morgen früh um 9.00 wieder gelöscht!
Wetter wird wohl doch nicht so wie zunächst angesagt: 
eher kälter und ohne Sonne!
dann mach ich es wie der Ralf: ich denk nochmal drüber nach...

Gruß Heiner


----------



## Razzor (2. November 2008)

So Navi umgetauscht und erstmal neue Fenix Lampe am Helm. Später dann was ordentliches fürs Lenkrad.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (2. November 2008)

2RaFa schrieb:
			
		

> wegen (nachvollziehbar) unbefriedigender Teilnahme-Meldungen habe ich den Termin morgen früh um 9.00 wieder gelöscht!
> Wetter wird wohl doch nicht so wie zunächst angesagt:
> eher kälter und ohne Sonne!
> dann mach ich es wie der Ralf: ich denk nochmal drüber nach...



Also war die Forumsbeteiligung heute morgen um 9 Uhr eher mager? Weiss jemand wann der WDR die Reportage sendet, die dort heute morgen entstanden ist? Waren die überhaupt da?


----------



## ralf (2. November 2008)

2RaFa schrieb:


> dann mach ich es wie der Ralf: ich denk nochmal drüber nach...



So, habe nachgedacht.

Ich mache heute abend einen kleinen KF-Nightride. Der soll eigentlich eher der optimalen Programmierung meiner (neuen) Nightmare dienen. Es wird also eher Wellnes mit einigen flotten Speedpassagen.

Ich fahre dann um *18:00 h den KFL-Treffpunkt in Brück* an. Wer Lust und Laune hat, fährt mit. 
*Um 18:01 h fahre ich *sonst weiter ...

LMB schenke ich mir. Ist zu kurzfristig.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (2. November 2008)

Schade Ralf, zu spät gelesen 

Wir kommen gerade vom Martinsmarkt in SU zurück. Himmel und Menschen unterwegs, aber wir waren zumindest mit dem Fahrrad dort  Vorher habe ich mit dem V.XR eine klitzekleine Tdf City Treppentestfahrt  unternommen. Ich habe dem Magura MX Dämpfer mal etwas Luft spendiert. Es waren 6 bar drin, nun sind es zunächst mal 7,5 bar. Scheint schon besser zu sein. 

Was muss man denn an einer nightmare programmieren?
Ist nightmare auch von Lupine?

Gratulation übrigens noch zur neuen Lampe 

Ich möchte auch die Frage vom Anfänger noch einmal unterstützen.
War eine(r) heute morgen an der Bud?

Gruß _Guido_



ralf schrieb:


> So, habe nachgedacht.
> 
> Ich mache heute abend einen kleinen KF-Nightride. Der soll eigentlich eher der optimalen Programmierung meiner (neuen) Nightmare dienen. Es wird also eher Wellnes mit einigen flotten Speedpassagen.
> 
> ...


----------



## ralf (2. November 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Was muss man denn an einer nightmare programmieren?
> Ist nightmare auch von Lupine?
> 
> Gratulation übrigens noch zur neuen Lampe



... nee, nix Neues. Habe nur nach Defekt mit Ersatzteilen upgegradet.
Das ist das Schöne bei der Fa. L.. Man kann alles auf die persönlichen Bedürfnisse einstellen/programmieren. Da die Leuchte nun in einer anderen Liga spielt, ist das wirklich von Nöten.

So, ich muß wech, nachher sind potentielle Mitfahrer noch vor mir unterwegs. 

Gruß Ralf


----------



## 2RaFa (2. November 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Ich möchte auch die Frage vom Anfänger noch einmal unterstützen.
> War eine(r) heute morgen an der Bud?
> 
> Gruß _Guido_


 
Nabend,
also ich war ja nun auch nicht dabei gewesen - bin umgesattelt auf





und komme eben zurück von einer 250 km Herbst-Tour durch BL und Sauerland - 
und nun reicht es auch für mich leider nicht mehr, mich dem Ralf noch anzuschließen!

eine schöne Woche!
Gruß
Heiner


----------



## Montana (2. November 2008)

Komisch, das Sauerland habe ich mir anders vorgestellt 

Ist das Foto wirklich von heute? Bist Du so richtig durch Feld und Wälder?

Gruß _Guido_





2RaFa schrieb:


> Nabend,
> also ich war ja nun auch nicht dabei gewesen - bin umgesattelt auf
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anfaenger64 (2. November 2008)

http://www.muax.de


----------



## Montana (2. November 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> http://www.muax.de



cool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (3. November 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Komisch, das Sauerland habe ich mir anders vorgestellt
> 
> _Guido_




Das Sauerland ist halt immer noch stark durch Kyrill gezeichnet


----------



## Montana (3. November 2008)

Diese Frage ist noch unbeantwortet 

Ich bin jedoch heute Abend nicht dabei, wir sind noch zu einem Geburtstag eingeladen  

Wann geht denn nun eigentlich der WP los? 

Gruß _Guido_




Montana schrieb:


> Die letzte _KFL mittwochs Tour _vor dem WP Start ist ja nun vorbei.
> 
> *Bleibt die Frage an die beiden Teams :*
> 
> ...


----------



## 2RaFa (3. November 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Komisch, das Sauerland habe ich mir anders vorgestellt
> 
> Ist das Foto wirklich von heute? Bist Du so richtig durch Feld und Wälder?
> 
> Gruß _Guido_



Es ist eindeutig nicht das Sauerland, sondern Korsika*!
(...auch wenn es im Sauerland einige Stellen gibt, die tatsächlich offroad nett und von Kyrill gezeichnet sind...)
Und es ist immer wieder mein Traum, in der heimischen Region Passagen zu fahren, die vergleichbar wären!
Aber das bleibt wohl ein Traum - daher der (zeitweise) Umstieg aufs MTB!

Gruß
Heiner

* Foto lag online parat! Meine Frage dazu:
wie kann man hier Fotos/Grafiken posten, die keine URL benötigen, also nur auf dem Rechner liegen!


----------



## Sunnybubbles (3. November 2008)

2RaFa schrieb:


> * Foto lag online parat! Meine Frage dazu:
> wie kann man hier Fotos/Grafiken posten, die keine URL benötigen, also nur auf dem Rechner liegen!



geht meines wissens nach nicht. einfach ins fotoalbum hier hochladen und dann vom bild die url nehmen. 
gruss


----------



## ralf (3. November 2008)

2RaFa schrieb:


> ...der (zeitweise) Umstieg aufs MTB!
> 
> Gruß
> Heiner



... na, da solltest Du langfristig bei bleiben. Da bleibste fit.



2RaFa schrieb:


> * Foto lag online parat! Meine Frage dazu:
> wie kann man hier Fotos/Grafiken posten, die keine URL benötigen, also nur auf dem Rechner liegen!



... geht nicht. Hast aber alles richtig gemacht. Zumindest weiß ich nun, womit Du Dich sonst so beschäftigst. Nette HP ... 


BTW: Wer macht am Mittwoch den Wellnessguide? Ich halte mich mal zurück, da ich nicht weiß ob ich wirklich kann. 
Das Wetter soll stabil bleiben!

Gruß Ralf


----------



## i-men (4. November 2008)

Wellness Termin ist Online


----------



## Razzor (4. November 2008)

Ich bin morgen dabei, teste mal meine neue kleine Lampe.


----------



## Montana (4. November 2008)

i-men schrieb:


> Wellness Termin ist Online



Sehr gute Idee, Ingo 

Wenn ihr brav auf mich auf den Berggipfeln  wartet ... dann bin ich und das schöne V.XR am Start ... vielleicht können wir ja unterwegs noch ein wenig am _setup_ basteln  ... wir haben ja Zeit  es ist ja Winterpokal 

Gruß _Guido_

Was ist mit dem Rest des Teams?


----------



## Schnegge (4. November 2008)

Ich hab noch keine Ahnung, ob ich morgen Zeit zum biken hab... hab zur Zeit den Ar... voll mit Arbeit...  Mal wieder ein super WP-Start...


----------



## i-men (4. November 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Sehr gute Idee, Ingo
> 
> Wenn ihr brav auf mich auf den Berggipfeln  wartet ... dann bin ich und das schöne V.XR am Start



Was für Berggipfel

Mensch Guido, es kann keine bessere Gelegenheit geben sein Bike abzustimmen.

Bis morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (4. November 2008)

Hat der Tüt*berg * etwa keinen Gipfel 

Ich finde schon 

Bis morgen 

Gruß _Guido_



i-men schrieb:


> Was für Berggipfel
> 
> Mensch Guido, es kann keine bessere Gelegenheit geben sein Bike abzustimmen.
> 
> Bis morgen



Mensch, wir haben ja schon 6 Punkte und der Führende ist Ingo ! ! !


----------



## ralf (4. November 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> ... Mensch, wir haben ja schon 6 Punkte und der Führende ist Ingo ! ! !



Dann will ich das gleich mal schnell ändern ... 

Zur Zeit tanze ich auf allen möglichen Hochzeiten. Wenn ich es schaffe, bin ich morgen dabei. Dann jagen wir die IIIer ... 

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Montana (4. November 2008)

ralf schrieb:


> Dann will ich das gleich mal schnell ändern ...
> 
> Zur Zeit tanze ich auf allen möglichen Hochzeiten. Wenn ich es schaffe, bin ich morgen dabei. Dann jagen wir die IIIer ...
> 
> Gruß Ralf



Tja .... Ralf, so ist das nun mal, ich würde mich freuen wenn wir uns morgen sehen 

Wen jagen wir  Unsere Schnellnesser haben ganz schön vorgelegt.
Da ist aber einer dabei, der *es* im Warmen macht 

Gruß _Guido_


----------



## ralf (4. November 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Da ist aber einer dabei, der *es* im Warmen macht
> 
> Gruß _Guido_



... kommt mir doch sehr bekannt vor und sollte sich doch eigentlich nicht wiederholen ... 

Und überhaupt: Das ist doch wie _(na, sagen wir mal)_ *Händchenhalten im Dunkeln*. 

Ralf


----------



## Enrgy (4. November 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Hat der Tüt*berg * etwa keinen Gipfel



Na na Guido, mal nicht übermütig werden, auch wenn dich deine Kondition zur Zeit den Tütberg schon als Gipfel empfinden lässt
Das wird auch wieder anders und dann ist es nur noch ein "Knubbel"

Gipfel, Def. Wikipedia:
In den Alpen gilt ein Gipfel als eigenständig, wenn seine Schartenhöhe mindestens 30 m beträgt, ansonsten bezeichnet man ihn als Nebengipfel.
Im Sprachgebrauch von Mittelgebirgs-Bewohnern und -Besuchern kann Gipfel auch einen freistehenden Felsen bezeichnen. In Sachsen ist der Begriff sogar definiert als Mindestens 10 Meter hohes, freistehendes nur durch Klettern, Sprung oder Überfall zu erreichendes Felsgebilde.

...und bevor das hier in Haarspalterei gipfelt, mach ich mich mal schnell für 8 Punkte vom Acker, ist ja heute trocken und warm, also keine KFL-Bedingungen...


----------



## ralf (4. November 2008)

Gipfel hin, Gipfel her. Am WE war ich mit meinen Lieben hier drinnen. *Das* ist ein Gipfel!

Wie war es denn rund um Lev? Trocken? Der KF ist derzeit genau so wie er sein muß! 

Gruß Ralf


----------



## RHEINPFEIL (5. November 2008)

Hei !

Gestern wollte ich meinen ersten n8ride im KF starten.
Ausgerüstet mit neuer Mirage bin ich an der Autobahnpolizei eingestiegen um
den MonteTroodelöh zu entern. Dummerweise hab ich mich verfahren, da auf einmal ein PKW mit laufendem Motor und Nebellampen mir die Orientierung genommen hatte.
Hätte mal besser das Navi mitgenommen. Naja war ein erster Test.
Mittlerweile kommen mir aber Zweifel, ob ich mich weiterhin allein in den Wald trauen sollte. Leider kann ich mittwochs nie.


----------



## Montana (5. November 2008)

Hai Rene 



RHEINPFEIL schrieb:


> Hei !
> 
> Gestern wollte ich meinen ersten n8ride im KF starten.
> Ausgerüstet mit neuer Mirage bin ich an der Autobahnpolizei eingestiegen um den MonteTroodelöh zu entern.



Das ist die richtige Einstellung ... ist immerhin die höchste Erhebung Kölns und wenn* ich *da oben bin, dann ist die Welt so klein und ich bin fertig mit derselben 



RHEINPFEIL schrieb:


> Dummerweise hab ich mich verfahren, da auf einmal ein *PKW mit laufendem Motor und Nebellampen *mir die Orientierung genommen hatte.




Im Königsforst?  Etwa Forstautobahnraser? 



RHEINPFEIL schrieb:


> Hätte mal besser das Navi mitgenommen. Naja war ein erster Test.
> Mittlerweile kommen mir aber Zweifel, ob ich mich weiterhin allein in den Wald trauen sollte. Leider kann ich mittwochs nie.


Du solltest in Gesellschaft fahren ... wende Dich mal an den Ralf ... der fährt öfter in der Woche und kennt sich da ein wenig  aus. 

Grüße und nicht verzagen
_
Guido_


----------



## FranG (5. November 2008)

RHEINPFEIL schrieb:


> Hei !
> 
> Gestern wollte ich meinen ersten n8ride im KF starten.
> Ausgerüstet mit neuer Mirage bin ich an der Autobahnpolizei eingestiegen um
> ...


Lampen sind eindeutig überbewertet. Und das Fahren in der Gruppe sowieso. 
Alleine im Wald ohne Lampe - möglichst bei Vollmond! Ist deutlich spannender


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RHEINPFEIL (5. November 2008)

Weiß auch nicht was der da wollte, Skoda Oktavia Kombi.
Vor allem an der Stelle, da muss man mit dem Auto erst mal hinkommen.
Vermutlich hat er sich vor mir mehr gefürchtet als umgekehrt .
Oder musste seine Aktivitäten unterbrechen


----------



## Montana (5. November 2008)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Na na Guido, mal nicht übermütig werden, auch wenn dich deine Kondition zur Zeit den Tütberg schon als Gipfel empfinden lässt
> Das wird auch wieder anders und dann ist es nur noch ein "Knubbel"
> 
> ...  ist ja heute trocken und warm, also keine KFL-Bedingungen...



Lieber Volker, 

der Tütberg ist für mich wirklich ein toller Gipfel ... andere feiern den Monte Troodelöh ... für mich ist es aber der Tütberg. Der Lüderich ist doch was für Alpinisten 
Hat es mit den Punkten geklappt? 



ralf schrieb:


> Gipfel hin, Gipfel her. Am WE war ich mit meinen Lieben hier drinnen. *Das* ist ein Gipfel!
> 
> Wie war es denn rund um Lev? Trocken? Der KF ist derzeit genau so wie er sein muß!
> 
> Gruß Ralf



Bestimmt ein sehr schöner Film ... steht auch auf unserer Liste. Vielleicht ziehen wir den noch dem neuen JB vor, ist er auch für Kids (12) geeignet?



FranG schrieb:


> Lampen sind eindeutig überbewertet. Und das Fahren in der Gruppe sowieso.
> Alleine im Wald ohne Lampe - möglichst bei Vollmond! Ist deutlich spannender



Klar doch, Frank  ... wie der Redking in den guten alten Zeiten.
Wie treibt es sich denn so sportlich im Studio   (nicht bös gemeint)



RHEINPFEIL schrieb:


> Weiß auch nicht was der da wollte, Skoda Oktavia Kombi.
> Vor allem an der Stelle, da muss man mit dem Auto erst mal hinkommen.
> Vermutlich hat er sich vor mir mehr gefürchtet als umgekehrt .
> Oder musste seine Aktivitäten unterbrechen




Ja und das passt auch prima zum Thema : Heisst es nicht auch Gipfel der Lust  

Gruß _Guido_


----------



## ralf (5. November 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Bestimmt ein sehr schöner Film ... steht auch auf unserer Liste. Vielleicht ziehen wir den noch dem neuen JB vor, ist er auch für Kids (12) geeignet?



... gegen den ist der neue JB ein Kindergeburtstag ...

*"Nordwand"* hat zwar nicht das Format von "Das Boot", kommt ihm in der Dramatik aber schon recht nahe.
Es lohnt sich aber, sich vorher mit der wahren Begebenheit zu beschäftigen. Die ging ja auch bereits tagelang durch die Presse.

12 Jahre geht. Meine Tochter ist 11 J. und war fasziniert.

Bis gleich,

Gruß Ralf  ... ... hoffe doch, daß wir nicht in der Tütbergsteilwand hängenbleiben und zu frieren anfangen ...


----------



## FranG (5. November 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Klar doch, Frank  ... wie der Redking in den guten alten Zeiten.
> Wie treibt es sich denn so sportlich im Studio   (nicht bös gemeint)


Die Einheiten sind leider nicht so WP punkteoptimiert angelegt, also eher kurz und "heftich".  Ziemlich schweißtreibend, muskelkaterfördernd und nebenbei noch ein erfreulich hoher Schneckenfaktor (mit *ck *nicht mit* gg !)* 
Fahrtechnik müssen wir mal wieder am Wochenende üben, gell Guido? Du musst sicher doch auch mal ausloten, was auf deinem neuen "Feinteil" so alles "geht"? 

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Montana (5. November 2008)

FranG schrieb:


> Die Einheiten sind leider nicht so WP punkteoptimiert angelegt, also eher kurz und "heftich".  Ziemlich schweißtreibend, muskelkaterfördernd und nebenbei noch ein erfreulich hoher Schneckenfaktor (mit *ck *nicht mit* gg !)*
> Fahrtechnik müssen wir mal wieder am Wochenende üben, gell Guido? Du musst sicher doch auch mal ausloten, was auf deinem neuen "Feinteil" so alles "geht"?
> 
> Gruß
> Frank



Na dann weiterhin viel Spaß beim Work Out, Frank.
Stimmt Fahrtechniken sollten wir mal wieder am Wochenende, du übst und ich lerne 

Gruß _Guido_

Psssssst .... Schnegge ist zu den Wellnessern übergelaufen


----------



## Enrgy (5. November 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Psssssst .... Schnegge ist zu den Wellnessern übergelaufen




  SKANDAL!!  


PS: ja Guido, 8 Punkte brav eingefahren. Leider waren 2% der Strecke noch nicht so trocken wie der Rest, das war reinstes KFL-Gewühle. Dementsprechend sah mein von Sonntag noch frisch gewaschenes Bike hinterher auch aus. Wasch es ja relativ selten, das tut dann doppelt weh...
Na, wenigstens bin ich bei der Aktion sauber geblieben...

Morgen solls ja auch wieder warm werden, dann dreh ich glaubsch noch ne Runde. Wenigstens einer im Team muß ja punkten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (5. November 2008)

So bin auch wieder Zuhause es war schön euch alle mal wieder zu sehen.
Vielleicht schaffe ich es ja mal wieder mich zu motivieren eure runde mitzufahren
Ich war hier unterwegs:
http://www.radlerfruen.de/a_termin_aus.php?id=1107

Wer morgen Lust auf Heide hat kann zu mir nach Spich kommen
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7424


----------



## Montana (6. November 2008)

Pepin schrieb:


> So bin auch wieder Zuhause es war schön euch alle mal wieder zu sehen.
> Vielleicht schaffe ich es ja mal wieder mich zu motivieren eure runde mitzufahren
> Ich war hier unterwegs:
> http://www.radlerfruen.de/a_termin_aus.php?id=1107
> ...



Danke an Ingo für die klasse Mittwochstour  durch für mich teilweise unbekanntes Gebiet ausserhalb des KFs. Das ganze Unternehmen war sehr lustig und spannend und schreit nach einer Fortsetzung.  

Wer war alles dabei?

*KFL Team WF*
bernhardwalter
*i-men*
Montana
ralf

*KFL Team SF*
gülle
Schnegge

*------------- Cup Team *
Anfaenger64

*Naafbachtaler Matschfahrer *
Pepin (ganz kurz)

*Project-2010*
Kettenfresser

*Team Wahner Heide*
Razzor

*Team III*
Konfuzius
abgehtdiePost

*ohne Team*
helman
duk 
freebiker_yam
?
?

Wen habe ich vergessen? ....  bitte um Hilfe 

Gruß Guido

P.S. Ich hasse mein Licht  wieso war dieser fette schwere Akku nach 'ner gute Stunde leer? Danke noch nochmal an FranG für den tollen Tipp lichtlos herum zu fahren ....  ...


----------



## Anfaenger64 (6. November 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Wen habe ich vergessen? ....  bitte um Hilfe



*------------- Cup Team *
[email protected]


----------



## Montana (6. November 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> *------------- Cup Team *
> [email protected]



'Tschuldigung Manni


----------



## Anfaenger64 (6. November 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> 'Tschuldigung Manni




Bei der Menge Loitz' ich glaube 16 oder 17 waren es..

Außerdem habe ich keinen dummen Spruch gelassen...deshalb hast du dich nicht erinnert


----------



## McFly77 (6. November 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Wen habe ich vergessen? ....  bitte um Hilfe
> 
> Gruß Guido



Ich war dabei
McFly77 = Jens
ohne Team


----------



## i-men (6. November 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Wer war alles dabei?
> 
> *KFL Team WF*
> bernhardwalter
> ...



Oh Mann, Danke Guido für die Liste. Ich hätte auch so meine Probleme alle aufzuzählen.

Ergänzung:
duk=mkduk 
mcfly77 ???

Ansonsten fand ich es auch sehr spannend mit so ner ganzen Horde.

@Guido
Das mit Deinem leeren Akku war natürlich weniger schön. Ich könnte Dir nur anbieten ihn mal zu vermessen und ggfs. versuchen ihn wieder zu beleben.
Das Ladegerät überträgt ne Entladekurve mit wählbarem Entladestrom auf den PC dieser zeichnet sie auf. Danach ein paar Zyklen mit Reflexladung und nochmal messen. Wenn das nix hilft sind wohl eine oder mehrere Zellen hin.


----------



## i-men (6. November 2008)

McFly77 schrieb:


> Ich war dabei



Bist mir gerade noch eingefallen, auch wenn ich mir über Deinen genauen Nick nicht ganz sicher war.

Bis bald.


----------



## Montana (6. November 2008)

*Ergänzung : *

Wer war alles dabei?

*KFL Team WF*
bernhardwalter
*i-men*
Montana
ralf

*KFL Team SF*
gülle
Schnegge

*------------- Cup Team *
Anfaenger64

*Naafbachtaler Matschfahrer *
Pepin (ganz kurz)

*Project-2010*
Kettenfresser

*Team Wahner Heide*
Razzor

*Team III*
Konfuzius
abgehtdiePost

*ohne Team*
helman
mkduk 
McFly77
freebiker_yam
?

Wen habe ich *noch* vergessen? ....  bitte um Hilfe 

Gruß Guido


----------



## 2RaFa (6. November 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Lieber Volker,
> 
> 1. der Tütberg ist für mich wirklich ein toller Gipfel ... andere feiern den Monte Troodelöh ... für mich ist es aber der Tütberg. Der Lüderich ist doch was für Alpinisten
> 2. Danke an Ingo für die klasse Mittwochstour
> ...



Hallo, 
1. ist eigentlich einer der Bewohner der Villa Tütberg unter den aktiven MTB' lern dabei?
2. da habe ich ja was verpasst! aber leider hat es beruflich einfach nicht mehr gepasst!

Gruß
Heiner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (6. November 2008)

2RaFa schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 1. ist eigentlich einer der Bewohner der Villa Tütberg unter den aktiven MTB' lern dabei?



Ich glaube nicht, aber wenns so wäre, dann wäre dieser Mensch natürlich der #1 KFL guide ... ohne wenn und aber 



2RaFa schrieb:


> 2. da habe ich ja was verpasst! aber leider hat es beruflich einfach nicht mehr gepasst!
> 
> Gruß
> Heiner



Jau, Heiner, Du hast wirklich was verpasst ... aber tröste Dich, der Winter  ist noch lang.
Gestern gab es mal wieder ein Event der Extraklasse. Danke nochmal an Ingo und die ganze Meute 

Gruß _Guido_


----------



## bernhardwalter (6. November 2008)

Wieder einmal eine sehr schöne Rundemit sehr interessantemund Ralf @ralf Danke für die Zwischenmahlzeit


----------



## juchhu (6. November 2008)

Soeben bekommen:



> Pressemitteilung Schmitze Bud - Happy End
> *Pressemitteilung                                                  *
> *                    Köln, den  06.11.2008*​
> 
> ...


----------



## Montana (6. November 2008)

juchhu schrieb:


> Soeben bekommen:


----------



## juchhu (7. November 2008)

Kleines Update:



> Schmitzebudsonntag, 09.11.2008
> 
> Liebe Radsportlerinnen,
> Liebe Radsportler,
> ...


----------



## Montana (7. November 2008)

juchhu schrieb:


> Kleines Update:



Den Film kenne ich eh schon. Ich kann mich noch gut an Zabels Sitzcreme - Hose erinnern  

Wäre aber eine coole Aktion gewesen. Open Air Kino im November an der Bud


----------



## Kettenfresser (8. November 2008)

Auch ich möchte meinen Dank an Ingo aussprechen .  War eine sehr schöne Tour . Genau das richtige Tempo für mich . Und mein direkter Vorfahren ( am Schluss ) hat ein sehr schönes Rad .


----------



## Kettenfresser (8. November 2008)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> Wieder einmal eine sehr schöne Rundemit sehr interessantemund Ralf @ralf Danke für die *Zwischenmahlzeit*



Meinen wolltes du ja nicht


----------



## bernhardwalter (8. November 2008)

Sven beim nächsten mal bestimmt



Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Meinen wolltes du ja nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (8. November 2008)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> Sven beim nächsten mal bestimmt



Mit hat keiner was angeboten, außer einem Hustenbonbon , ich hätte bei den Strapazen auch nix runterbekommen 

Gruß _Guido_


----------



## Schnegge (8. November 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Mit hat keiner was angeboten, außer einem Hustenbonbon , ich hätte bei den Strapazen auch nix runterbekommen
> 
> Gruß _Guido_



Waren wir wieder so anstrengend  Übrigens: Wegen dir hab ich mich den halben Oktober von Pizza ernähren müssen... hast du schon mal darüber nachgedacht...


----------



## Razzor (8. November 2008)

War eine super Tour!  
Perfektes "Punkte-Sammel-Tempo"


----------



## Montana (8. November 2008)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Waren wir wieder so anstrengend  Übrigens: Wegen dir hab ich mich den halben Oktober von Pizza ernähren müssen... hast du schon mal darüber nachgedacht...



Naja, anstregend war das prinzipiell nicht sonderlich   aber für mich natürlich schon 

Dann war das auch eine sehr gut haltbare Pizza. Kannst zufrieden sein, dass* mein *Moritz sie überhaupt abgegeben hat ... der hätte sie zur Not auch gefuttert ... in 2 Tagen 

Gruß Guido


----------



## Montana (10. November 2008)

Na das ist doch sehr nett, dass es ein _Montana_ thread auf die Startseite von MTB-News geschafft hat. 

Hier

oder ganz einfach http://www.mtb-news.de/

Gruß _Guido_


----------



## Eifelwolf (10. November 2008)

Wow, super, was wirst Du mit dem Honorar anfangen ? Darf es im Frühsommer vielleicht die Suite sein, der Hausangestellte  "La Montanara" trällernd....?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## helman (11. November 2008)

Hi,
die Wettervorhersage für morgen gibt Hoffnung. Falls KFL Treff stattfindet kann ich eine Schnellness-Tour Richtung Agger machen. (ca. 49 KM)

Grüße
helman


----------



## bernhardwalter (11. November 2008)

Gestern fuhren Bernhard @bernhardwalter und Stefan @gülle die gewohnte Rheinrunde bei sehr mildem Klima und ohne Regen
Obwohl nur zu zweit kam das nicht zu kurz und Punkte gab es noch obendrein.
Mal schauen wie es Morgen aussieht im KF


----------



## Pepin (11. November 2008)

@bernhard
das stellt sich heute abend raus


----------



## Montana (11. November 2008)

helman schrieb:


> Hi,
> die Wettervorhersage für morgen gibt Hoffnung. Falls KFL Treff stattfindet kann ich eine Schnellness-Tour Richtung Agger machen. (ca. 49 KM)
> 
> Grüße
> helman



Gute Idee, helman  Stellt irgendjemand einen Termin für die Schnellness Fraktion online?

Das gilt auch für die Wellnesser  Wer traut sich?
Ich selbst bin leider noch licht- und konditionstechnisch weit zurück  Würde gerne was Ruhiges *mit*fahren ... aber guiden passt im Moment leider nicht. 

Gruß _Guido_


----------



## Schnegge (11. November 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Gute Idee, helman  Stellt irgendjemand einen Termin für die Schnellness Fraktion online?



termin ist online...

@Helmut: Wenn du dich einträgst, überlass ich dir das Guiden... 

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## helman (11. November 2008)

Bin dabei, danke für das reinstellen, ..... meine erste KFL Tour - GPS ist geladen !! Huuuuh bin ich aufgeregt.... ;-)

... was zieh ich denn nur an ??????.....
helman


----------



## i-men (11. November 2008)

helman schrieb:


> Bin dabei, danke für das reinstellen, ..... meine erste KFL Tour - GPS ist geladen !! Huuuuh bin ich aufgeregt.... ;-)
> 
> ... was zieh ich denn nur an ??????.....
> helman



Nimm das was Du am Samstag auf dem Bahndamm an hattest


----------



## peter1bike (11. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

Wellness Termin ist eingetragen.
Also Guido bis morgen.......

Gruß von Peter


----------



## Montana (11. November 2008)

peter1bike schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Wellness Termin ist eingetragen.
> Also Guido bis morgen.......
> ...



Ich bin dabei  ... denk daran wir haben Winterpokal, das heißt die Zeit zählt 

Ich freue mich ... du kommst doch bestimmt mit dem neuen Rad  ... dann kannst Du mir mal zeigen oder erzählen wie man mit Rohloff flott das HR ausbaut und ggf. einen Schlauch wechselt 

Liebe Grüße _Guido_


----------



## peter1bike (11. November 2008)

Hallo Guido,
wir wollen doch nicht hoffen, dass Du morgen einen Platten bekommst.
Dein Fully hat doch einen Kettenspanner und eine externe Schaltansteuerung ...dann ist das mit dem Wechsel überhaupt kein Problem.Details dann auf der Tour.

Gruß von Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (11. November 2008)

peter1bike schrieb:


> Hallo Guido,
> wir wollen doch nicht hoffen, dass Du morgen einen Platten bekommst.
> Dein Fully hat doch einen Kettenspanner und eine externe Schaltansteuerung ...dann ist das mit dem Wechsel überhaupt kein Problem.Details dann auf der Tour.
> 
> Gruß von Peter



Beim ersten Mantelwechsel war das doch eine ziemliche Brasselei  ... das muss einfacher gehen ... ich bin gespannt ... klasse übrigens so ein bike, dass man prinzipiell nicht mehr sauber machen muss  .. es fährt immer 

Bis morgen _Guido_


----------



## Jerd (11. November 2008)

Wenn alle angeschlagen sind (me too!), könnte ich eine Variation der "Null-Höhenmeter-Tour" anbieten...


----------



## Eifelwolf (12. November 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Beim ersten Mantelwechsel war das doch eine ziemliche Brasselei  ... das muss einfacher gehen ... ...


 
Der MK 2,4 sitzt tatsächlich ziemlich stramm auf der Felge. Tipp: Luft komplett aus dem Schlauch ablassen, damit man den Reifen mittig ins Felgenbett schieben kann - dann hat man mehr Platz und es geht einfach(er).


----------



## Montana (12. November 2008)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Der MK 2,4 sitzt tatsächlich ziemlich stramm auf der Felge. Tipp: Luft komplett aus dem Schlauch ablassen, damit man den Reifen mittig ins Felgenbett schieben kann - dann hat man mehr Platz und es geht einfach(er).



Danke  Helmut, ich habe das auch schon bemerkt. Zusätzlich habe ich das Problem, dass ich das HR ja nicht komplett entfernen kann. Die Züge hängen ja immer noch an der Nabe ....  vielleicht kann ich ja das ulkige Schaltdingsbums abschrauben ... da habe ich mich aber noch nicht herangewagt 

Gruß _Guido_

@ all 

Ich bin mal gespannt wohin uns unser Peter  heute Abend führt  Es soll ja trocken bleiben. 
Also los . . . raus aus den Löchern


----------



## MTB-Kao (12. November 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Ich bin mal gespannt wohin uns unser Peter  heute Abend führt  Es soll ja trocken bleiben.
> Also los . . . raus aus den Löchern



Euch viel Spaß. Ab nächster Woche bin ich wahrscheinlich auch wieder am Start  und werde erst einmal ein bisschen Wellnässen  Heute muss ich "leider"


----------



## Montana (12. November 2008)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Euch viel Spaß. Ab nächster Woche bin ich wahrscheinlich auch wieder am Start  und werde erst einmal ein bisschen Wellnässen  Heute muss ich "leider"




Schön, dass Du bald wieder dabei bist ... dann wird es wieder eine etwas  flottere Wellnesstour geben  ... viel Spaß beim 

Ich vermisse noch _Ralf _und _Bernhard_ für heute Abend 

Gruß _Guido_

Psttt ... ich sehe gerade, dass heute Abend nur schöne Räder am Start sind ... darunter zwei der schönsten auf der ganzen Welt  und 3 fast genau so schöne


----------



## Bikenstoffel (12. November 2008)

Hallo KFL'er 

Welche Runde fahren die Wellnesser denn heute?

Kommt Ihr vielleicht an der Agger Richtung Lohmar vorbei? - Dann würde ich Euch entgegen kommen.

Grüße aus Lohmer
Christoph


----------



## Jerd (12. November 2008)

Ich muss mich leider wieder abmelden , fühl mich immer noch irgendwie daneben... - und habe außerdem vergessen, meine Akkus aufzuladen 

Und das wo ich endlich mal wieder Mittwochs Zeit habe


----------



## Montana (12. November 2008)

Bikenstoffel schrieb:


> Hallo KFL'er
> 
> Welche Runde fahren die Wellnesser denn heute?
> 
> ...



Das weiss ich leider nicht, Christoph 

Peter wird wohl nicht mehr online sein ... vielleicht sehen wir uns trotzdem.
Sonst düsen wir bald mal wieder durch den Lohmarer Wald, OK?

Gruß _Guido_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## i-men (12. November 2008)

@Bikenstoffel

Stimmt ich finde Du könntest mal vorbei schauen


----------



## Bikenstoffel (12. November 2008)

Hallo Guido,

dann wünsche ich euch viel Spaß 

Bin für jede Tour offen - werde es wohl demnächst mal zeitig bis Brück schaffen.

Grüße
Christoph


----------



## Bikenstoffel (12. November 2008)

i-men schrieb:


> @Bikenstoffel
> 
> Stimmt ich finde Du könntest mal vorbei schauen



sischer dat sischer 

Grüße nach Forsbach


----------



## Montana (13. November 2008)

Danke schön an Peter für die schöne n8ride durch die Wahner Sümpfe ... es war ein Erlebnis der besonderen Art ... und für mich mal wieder ein großer Kampf mit Material, Licht, Boden und Körper  Mein gestriges highlight war die Bezwingung des Telegraphenbergs ... es war knapp, aber ich habe es geschafft 

Der Montana  wird sich schon wieder heranzukämpfen ... mal sehen was so geht  in den nächsten Wochen 

Bis bald _Guido_


----------



## andy-klein (13. November 2008)

Auch von mir ein herzliches DANKE an alle Mitfahrer. Es war 
Und hätte Guido nicht über meine Reifen gelästert, wäre ich wohl auch ohne die zwei Plattfüße durchgekommen. 
Und, kaum vorstellbar, ich habe heute unter einer dicken Fangopackung mein Bike wiedergefunden. 

Hier noch das Logfile der gestrigen Tour. Daten sind ab/bis Treffpunkt in Brück.





P.S. gerade hat der Paktdienst meine warmen, wasserdichten Schuhe gebracht ...


----------



## Marin68 (13. November 2008)

Hallo KFL-Biker,

wir (Udo und ich) hatten uns gestern spontan Eurer Runde, zumindest bis zum Tütberg, angeschlossen. Hat Spass und vor allem Lust auf mehr gemacht. Die Vorahnung auf einen leeren Akku hat sich leider bewarheitet. Die letzten 30 min. durfte ich im Dunkeln fahren.

Beim nächsten Mal fahren wir dann hoffentlich die kompl. Runde mit .

Gruß
Dietmar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernhardwalter (13. November 2008)

Schöne und lustige Tour gestern und dann der lauwarme Abgasstrahl sehr erfrischend
Bis demnächst


----------



## MTB-Kao (13. November 2008)

Marin68 schrieb:


> Die letzten 30 min. durfte ich im Dunkeln fahren.



Es gab doch gestern ganz tolle Beleuchtung von oben


----------



## peter1bike (13. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

vielen Dank an alle Mitfahrer. War ja eine recht schlammige Angelegenheit....Nur unser Ralf hat gefehlt.

und hier waren wir:


----------



## helman (13. November 2008)

Auch Tribut an die "Schnellness" Gruppe!

Schnegge
asphaltjunkie
mkduc
Konfuzius

Für die Statistik:
- 49KM
- 950Hm

War eine prima Tour mit vielen Höhenmetern die wir "zackig" gefahren haben, Schleißlich hat mein platter Hinterreifen wertvolle 20 Minuten gekostet  - und Konfuzius hat sich beschwert das die Anstiege zur Zeit sehr einfach zu fahren seien  

Wo wir ware seht Ihr hier:

Grüße
helman


----------



## Konfuzius (14. November 2008)

helman schrieb:


> - und Konfuzius hat sich beschwert das die Anstiege zur Zeit sehr einfach zu fahren seien



Nein, hab ich nicht 
War nur erstaunt, dass der Weg, den ich nur als zerfahren und matschig kenne, jetzt in so "gutem" Zustand war. 
Da bin ich allerdings auch sicher ein Jahr nicht mehr gewesen...


----------



## joscho (14. November 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Nein, hab ich nicht



Ach Kollege, nicht aufregen ... das ganze Leben ist ein Missverständnis. Wichtig ist doch nur, dass wir es Dir zugetraut haben


----------



## Montana (14. November 2008)

andy-klein schrieb:


> Auch von mir ein herzliches DANKE an alle Mitfahrer. Es war
> Und hätte Guido nicht über meine Reifen gelästert, wäre ich wohl auch ohne die zwei Plattfüße durchgekommen.



Nee .... lästern war das doch nicht,  aber ich darf mir keine Ungenauigkeiten leisten 

Conti MK normal 
Conti MK supersonic H.i.G. 
Conti MK protection H.i.G. 





andy-klein schrieb:


> Und, kaum vorstellbar, ich habe heute unter einer dicken Fangopackung mein Bike wiedergefunden.



Meins sieht leider immer noch so aus. Fährt aber unbeeindruckt weiter  Hab nur etwas Dreck von der Nabe gekratzt um die Seriennummer zu erkennen. Danke nochmal an Peter für den Hinweis mit der Registrierung 



andy-klein schrieb:


> Hier noch das Logfile der gestrigen Tour. Daten sind ab/bis Treffpunkt in Brück.



Sieht ja beeindruckend aus 



andy-klein schrieb:


> P.S. gerade hat der Paktdienst meine warmen, wasserdichten Schuhe gebracht ...



Welche sind es denn geworden?

Gruß _Guido_


----------



## hama687 (14. November 2008)

A looooong Time ago....

In Guter alter KFL Manier hier nun meine hoch Qualitativen Fotos der sehr schönen aber sehr langen Tour














































Was ich jedes mal toll finde an den runden ist das wir ganz inruhe Reden konnten, hab ich echt vermisst Schade das es von Leverkusen aus so weit ist


----------



## Razzor (14. November 2008)

Wer war das nochmal mit den Karten für die Navi?

Einfach PN schicken...


----------



## Montana (15. November 2008)

Den jungen Mann aus Lev der mich von meiner schönen Arbeitsstelle abgeholt hat, hatte ich fast vergessen . Klasse, dass er mal wieder dabei war 

Und da kann sich der gute_ Handlampe_  noch so anstrengen, die besten Fotos im IBC Forum macht immer noch unser Alex  

Gruß Guido




hama687 schrieb:


> A looooong Time ago....
> 
> In Guter alter KFL Manier hier nun meine hoch Qualitativen Fotos der sehr schönen aber sehr langen Tour
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (16. November 2008)

Kleine Impression unserer heutigen _Matsch und Nieselregen Tour_ 
Troisdorfer Wald und ein wenig durch die Wahner Heide

bikes: Votec V.XR und Stevens S6




 . . . . . . . . 



Matsch ohne Ende dazu Nieselregen ... hat aber trotzdem einen Riesenspass gemacht 



. . . . . . . . 



Fab oder trail? ... gute Frage ... im Herbst nie ganz genau zu beantworten ... egal alles ist rutschig  
Kleine Pause unter einer Brücke ... die _Werke_ waren schon vorher da 

25 km - 150 hm - 105 Min.​


----------



## ralf (16. November 2008)

... na, das ist doch 'n fake! 
So sauber wie dei beiden Highendbikes sind ... 

BTW: Wie wird das Wetter Mittwoch?
Morgen geht es hier lang ...

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Montana (16. November 2008)

ralf schrieb:


> ... na, das ist doch 'n fake!
> So sauber wie dei beiden Highendbikes sind ...
> 
> BTW: Wie wird das Wetter Mittwoch?
> ...



Nööö  ... ich habe gestern ca. 30 Minuten lang die Rückstände von der Wahner Sumpf Fahrt entfernt ... heute war jedoch mal wieder ein wenig Widmung des Nachwuchs  angesagt ... der hat gestern ein relativ schweres Spiel  hinter sich gebracht und brachte heute etwas leichte Regenerationsbewegung ... jetzt sind die bikes wieder dreckig und die Klamotten auch  .... egal 

Morgen geht nicht ... IG BCE Termin 

Mittwoch sehr gerne ... auch bei *leichtem* Regen ... aber nicht zu lang und vor allem nicht zu schnell 

Wie sieht es denn mal wieder mit einer KF - Hardt - KF überwiegend FAB Runde aus? Hatten wir ja schon länger nicht mehr. 

Gruß _ Guido _


----------



## andy-klein (16. November 2008)

@ Guido: Da hat anscheinend nicht viel gefehlt und wir wären uns in der Wahner Heide begegnet. Ich war mit meiner Tochter da, die ein wenig auf ihrem Pucky-Rad durch die Gegend geheizt ist. Pünktlich zum stärker einsetzenden Regen waren wir zurück am Auto. 
Einige Fotos habe ich auch gemacht, aber irgendwie habe ich den Eindruck, daß die nicht in ein MTB-Forum passen ...


----------



## Montana (16. November 2008)

Warst Du denn wenigstens mit dem Votec unterwegs? Das wäre dann ja ein nettes Treffen geworden. Pucky ist doch voll OK ... jede(r) fängt mal klein an  Wo wart ihr denn unterwegs?

Moritz trägt im Moment meine Sachen auf  ... sein Dual Slamon muss erst 'ne neue Kurbelgarnitur bekommen ... dann kann er auch wieder besser hüpfen 

Bis bald

Guido




andy-klein schrieb:


> @ Guido: Da hat anscheinend nicht viel gefehlt und wir wären uns in der Wahner Heide begegnet. Ich war mit meiner Tochter da, die ein wenig auf ihrem Pucky-Rad durch die Gegend geheizt ist. Pünktlich zum stärker einsetzenden Regen waren wir zurück am Auto.
> Einige Fotos habe ich auch gemacht, aber irgendwie habe ich den Eindruck, daß die nicht in ein MTB-Forum passen ...


----------



## ralf (18. November 2008)

*... hier der Wellnesstermin für morgen!*

Hardt ist sicher eine gute Idee Guido aber wohl anstrengend bei dem derzeit sehr schweren Boden. Variationen sind aber immer möglich ... 

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Montana (18. November 2008)

ralf schrieb:


> *... hier der Wellnesstermin für morgen!*
> 
> Hardt ist sicher eine gute Idee Guido aber wohl anstrengend bei dem derzeit sehr schweren Boden. Variationen sind aber immer möglich ...
> 
> Gruß Ralf



Hi Ralf, du entwickelst Dich ja immer mehr zum All- besser Schlechtwetterfahrer 

*Vorhersage für Morgen Abend :*
leichter Regen - 8 / 9°C - gefühlt wie 5 / 5°C - 80 % Risiko

Aber das ist ja kein Problem für uns echte KFLer 

Ich bin dabei und bringe auch gutes Licht mit 

Gruß _Guido_

Nur das mit den Speedpassagen macht mir etwas Angst ... Speed hoch oder runter?


----------



## bernhardwalter (19. November 2008)

@Guido,wenn Du Ralf kennen würdest Speed natürlich nur Runteroder Ralf

Habe mich auch mal eingetragen,wenn das Wetter allerdings zu KFL tauglich wird,dann werde ich wohl zuhause auf dem Standrad eine Stunde fahren und anschließend ganz gemütlich Fußball anschauen ( Deutschland - England )


----------



## andy-klein (19. November 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Hi Ralf, du entwickelst Dich ja immer mehr zum All- besser Schlechtwetterfahrer
> 
> *Vorhersage für Morgen Abend :*
> leichter Regen - 8 / 9°C - gefühlt wie 5 / 5°C - 80 % Risiko
> ...



Was für eine Funzel hast Du denn? 
Nachdem ich letzte Woche mit meiner Fenix zwar von der Lichtausbeute, nicht aber von der Laufleistung (ca. 1,5 Std. mit neu geladenen Eneloops) überzeugt war, habe ich mir gestern zusätzlich eine Cateye Duobleshot für einen recht guten Preis bei Stadler bestellt. Ich hoffe, daß ich dann nächste Woche mit ausreichend Licht dabei sein kann.
Heute klappt nicht, da ich noch recht spät einen Termin habe und anschließend Daten sichten, bearbeiten und versenden muß. Außerdem spielt Schland gegen England ... 

Ach ja, fast vergessen: Viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Kao (19. November 2008)

Ich habe mein Bike leider nicht fertig bekommen. Ohne Tretlager ist es mir dann doch etwas zu anstrengend  Werde daher nach der Arbeit eine kleine GA-Runde mit dme Crossbike drehen und hoffe auf nächste Woche


----------



## Jerd (19. November 2008)

Mein Termin heute ist auf morgen verschoben, d.h. ich kann heute auf jeden Fall


----------



## Schnegge (19. November 2008)

So mein bike ist wieder fit... sollte es also heute nicht mehr vor sich hin ächzen...

Hier der Schnellness-Termin


----------



## Razzor (19. November 2008)

Toll, jetzt ist meine Pumpe einfach mal so im sack... 
Könnt mir gleich einer kurz eine leihen?

Meine Liste an Teilen die ich diesen Monat noch bestellen muss wird immer länger...


----------



## Jerd (19. November 2008)

An Pumpen sollte kein Mangel herrschen  Ich bringe dir auch den Nobby Nik mit.


----------



## Jerd (19. November 2008)

Edit: Gelöscht, weil Quatsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralf (20. November 2008)

So, 
die Wellnesser sind wieder von der KFL-Classic-Illuminationtour zurück.

Kreuz und Quer ging es durch den Forst, auf weitgehend bekannten Wegen und einigen Schlammtrails. 
Wer vorne fuhr, wurde gegrillt und wer hinten fuhr brauchte eine Sonnenbrille. 
Ich denke so hell waren die Trails noch nie ... 

Es fuhren:

- Montana -> Wilma/PLed
- Peter -> Wilma
- Bernhard -> IRC
- Tomek -> Fenix
- Jerd -> Fenix
- und ich -> Nightmare/Passubio

Stimmung gut, viel , echte Classikpausen , und richtiger KF-Schlamm. 

- ~ 350 Hm
- ~ 33 Km

Bis zum nächsten Event!

Gruß Ralf


----------



## bernhardwalter (20. November 2008)

Ja schön war es Gesternder Unterhaltungspegel lag bei über 100 % und das bei Uphills hat mir gut gefallen,ja und das Licht war schon Klasse selbst beim Vorfahren auf den Uphills waren die Lichter ellenweit in der Dunkelheit zu sehen 
Eine sehr schöne KFL-Schlammrunde mit einigen sehr flowigen und rutschigen trails


----------



## Marin68 (20. November 2008)

Auch von meiner Seite ein großen Lob an den Guide. Es war eine tolle Tour mit vielen neuen Abschnitten für mich. Ihr macht dem Namen "Schnellness" alle Ehre. Hoffe ich hab Euch an den matschigen Stellen/Trails nicht allzu lange aufgehalten ;-((

Immer wieder gerne...

Gruß
Dietmar


----------



## peter1bike (20. November 2008)

Ja Ralf, schöne Tour mit viel Licht und wenig Schatten.
Optimierungsbedarf habe ich nur noch bei meinem Trinksystem: 
Die Kohlensäureentwicklung von Kölsch im Trinkrucksack ist noch zu hoch... Ich steige wieder auf die 1/2 Liter Flasche Mühlenkölsch um........


----------



## Ommer (20. November 2008)

Besser im Rucksack zu befördern sind die leichten, glasfreien Aldi-Bier-Flaschen. Ist zwar kein Kölsch drin, aber was anderes. 

Bist du nicht ansonsten *Wein*trinker?


Gruß
Achim


----------



## peter1bike (20. November 2008)

Man muß ja flexibel sein:
zu Hause......Vino
on the run/bike Kölsch


----------



## Razzor (20. November 2008)

War wieder eine tolle Tour 
Mein Lieblingstrail war auch dabei


----------



## ralf (20. November 2008)

peter1bike schrieb:


> ...Optimierungsbedarf habe ich nur noch bei meinem Trinksystem:
> Die Kohlensäureentwicklung von Kölsch im Trinkrucksack ist noch zu hoch... Ich steige wieder auf die *1/2 Liter Flasche Mühlenkölsch* um........



 und für die (Mühlenkölschflaschen ) gibt es mittlerweile sogar *Bierflaschennuckeladapter* fürs Bike  

PS: Du hast noch drei Punkte zu viel  




Ommer schrieb:


> ...Bist du nicht ansonsten *Wein*trinker?
> 
> 
> Gruß
> Achim



Diese Tatsache hat er bisher geschickt kaschiert  
  netter Teamkollege  





Razzor schrieb:


> ...
> Mein Lieblingstrail war auch dabei



... hmm, welcher isses denn? 

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Razzor (20. November 2008)

@Ralf
Am Tütberg den "Schweinetrail" (richtig so?) runter. Der mit dem Sand 
Genau mein Ding


----------



## peter1bike (20. November 2008)

Hallo Ralf,

Danke jetzt klappt es.....habe die 3 Punke gefunden und buche diese nun auf mein WP Konto.
Gruß von Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralf (20. November 2008)

... 

Die Punkte mussten zweckentfremdet werden, da sich der Zeichensatz sonst nicht zu Dir transferiern ließ. 
Aber Du hast ihnen ja eine Bleibe verschafft ... 

Gruß Ralf 


PS: @ Tomek: ... alles klar, kann ich nachvollziehen ... 

PS2: @ Guido: ... da Du Dich mittlerweile zum allumfassenden "German Highender" entwickelt hast , wären eigentlich so manche Testberichte fällig. 
Ist das Pimpen der Wilma noch ein Thema?


----------



## DieKatze (20. November 2008)

peter1bike schrieb:


> Hallo Ralf,
> 
> Danke jetzt klappt es.....habe die 3 Punke gefunden und buche diese nun auf mein WP Konto.
> Gruß von Peter



Männer und Technik


----------



## ralf (20. November 2008)

DieKatze schrieb:


> Männer und Technik



... stimmt, geht gar nicht ...


----------



## Schnegge (21. November 2008)

Kurzer Rückblick auf die Schnellnesstour von Mittwoch...

zu sechst haben wir den ein oder anderen Trail zwischen Brück und Scheuren umgepflügt  Von der Downhill-Schlammschlacht bis zur fiesen Asphalt-Rampe war mal wieder alles vertreten was das Bikerherz, wenn zum Teil auch nur Konditions bedingt, höher schlagen läßt... 

Am Ende waren es 46 km mit 850 hm in einem Schnitt von deutlich über 14 km/h 

Nochmals dank und Respekt an alle Mitfahrer 

@Marin68: Mach dir keine Sorgen wegen des Wartens. Das war absolut im grünen Bereich... KFL steht, egal ob Well- oder Schnellness, immer für Spaß und gemeinsammes Bikevergnügen... 

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Razzor (21. November 2008)

Da ich den Durchschnitt der Beleuchtung mit meinem Kerzenlicht "etwas" runtergezogen habe (siehe Ralf´s Beitrag eine Seite davor), bin ich mit dem hier http://bike-components.de/catalog/E...D+Endurance+Beleuchtungsset+o.StVZO-Zulassung am liebäugeln.... Weiß aber noch nicht ob mit 4 Led oder 2 Led. 
Einerseits denk ich mir "komm, machste keine halben sachen" und andererseits ist das wieder viel Geld. 
Vielleicht bringt der Weihnachtsmann ja direkt ein Satz Klickpedale mit 

Naja, wie gesagt, muss nochmal schauen. Denke aber das das "endurace-set" mit dem zweiten Akku besser wäre.


----------



## ralf (21. November 2008)

Hallo Tomek,

wie immer im Leben gilt meist der Spruch: *"You get what you pay."*

Wenn Du ein wenig handwerklich geschickt bist, kannst Du Dir auch eine tolle Beleuchtung selber bauen. Der Aufwand ist noch verhältnismäßig überschaubar, wenn Du Dir hier diese Bauanleitung unseres Konfuzius als Vorbild nimmst. Die finde ich richtig klasse! 
Bernhard hatte genau diese Lampe am Mittwoch in Gebrauch und die hat richtig schön "Krach" gemacht, gell ... 

Ich hätte die selber schon nachgebaut, wäre ich nicht wie viele andere dem Lupinevirus zum Opfer gefallen ... 

Gruß Ralf


----------



## ralf (22. November 2008)

Hallo KFLers,

komme soeben von einem Nightride aus dem Forst. Der Matsch hat derzeit überhaupt keinen Spaßfaktor mehr. Das ist nur noch eine einige glibberige Pampe. 
Es wird Zeit, daß sich der Frost  endlich durchsetzt. 

Der Sturm am gestrigen Tage hat auch ganze Arbeit geleistet. Viele Wege sind durch massiven Baumbruch schwer passierbar ... 

Nur so zur allgemeinen Info. In anderen Bereichen dürfte es ähnlich aussehen.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Razzor (22. November 2008)

ralf schrieb:


> Hallo KFLers,
> 
> komme soeben von einem Nightride aus dem Forst. Der Matsch hat derzeit überhaupt keinen Spaßfaktor mehr. Das ist nur noch eine einige glibberige Pampe.
> Es wird Zeit, daß sich der Frost  endlich durchsetzt.
> ...



Ich hoffe es wird bis Mittwoch besser. Ich dreh morgen eine kleine Runde mit meiner Freundin durch die Heide, mal schauen wie es da aussieht.


----------



## transform (23. November 2008)

Hey Leute aus Köln...
Habe mir neulich ein Dual/dirt zugelegt und kenne keine leute...
Ich wollte mal nach Kalk in die Abenteuer halle.
Also falls einer da regelmäßig hin geht oder mal hin will ? ? ?
Alleine is ja doof...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (24. November 2008)

Ich glaube nicht, dass die _normalen_ KFLer  AH Besucher sind ... eher die Söhne 

Schau mal hier rein  ... da könntest Du eher Erfolg haben

Viel Erfolg und Spaß in der Abenteuerhalle. Bestell dem Peter 'nen schönen Gruß von mir.
Bin mir nicht sicher ob Du mit dem Dual/Dirt überhaupt dort starten darfst. Ich kenne neben den Bmx_ern_ nur einen, der dort fährt. 




transform schrieb:


> Hey Leute aus Köln...
> Habe mir neulich ein Dual/dirt zugelegt und kenne keine leute...
> Ich wollte mal nach Kalk in die Abenteuer halle.
> Also falls einer da regelmäßig hin geht oder mal hin will ? ? ?
> Alleine is ja doof...


----------



## Montana (24. November 2008)

@ Ralf und die anderen KFLer 

Was geht denn am Mittwoch ab? Fahren wir, oder eher nicht?
V.XR und die Wilma wollen wieder an die frische Nachtluft 

Gruß _Guido_




ralf schrieb:


> Hallo KFLers,
> 
> komme soeben von einem Nightride aus dem Forst. Der Matsch hat derzeit überhaupt keinen Spaßfaktor mehr. Das ist nur noch eine einige glibberige Pampe.
> Es wird Zeit, daß sich der Frost  endlich durchsetzt.
> ...


----------



## ralf (24. November 2008)

Nun, sollte es Frost  geben, könnte das was werden.
Ob ich dann teilnehme schaun mer mal. Angina ist mal wieder recht ungeduldig und möchte mich für ein paar Tage auf's Lager fesseln.  ... 
... aber vielleicht kann ich mich ja noch befreien ... 

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Razzor (24. November 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> @ Ralf und die anderen KFLer
> 
> Was geht denn am Mittwoch ab? Fahren wir, oder eher nicht?
> 
> ...




Hallo? 
Ich zieh meine warme Jeans an und gut is 
Fäustlinge liegen auch bereit


----------



## Montana (24. November 2008)

Razzor schrieb:


> Hallo?
> Ich zieh meine warme Jeans an und gut is
> Fäustlinge liegen auch bereit



Warme Jeans, das ist wirklich gut 

@ Ralf

Die Angina kann doch bis nach der Tour warten 

Apropos warten ...  wir doch Morgen mal ab wie's Wetter werden soll 

Gruß _Guido_


----------



## Jerd (25. November 2008)

Wenn ich mich rechtzeitig vom Kunden loseisen kann, wäre ich auf jeden Fall dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernhardwalter (25. November 2008)

JaEbenso


----------



## i-men (25. November 2008)

Also die Prognose sieht doch gut aus (zumindest kein Wasser von oben). Alles andere ist doch einem KFLer egal, oder?


----------



## Montana (25. November 2008)

i-men schrieb:


> Also die Prognose sieht doch gut aus (zumindest kein Wasser von oben). Alles andere ist doch einem KFLer egal, oder?



Genau, Ingo und deshalb ist  .... hier .... der neue KFL Wellnesstermin zu finden. 

Ich plane 'ne ruhige aber interessante Tour kreuz und quer durch den KF. Nächste Woche ist dann wieder ein Anderer aus dem Team dran 

Meine nötigen Vorbereitungen :
Ich muss noch checken wie ich den Tacho (MHR 2006) so befestige, dass er durch das neue Licht nicht mehr gestört wird. Ausserdem muss noch der Dreck vom letzten Mittwoch  zumindest von der Kette ab. Dann kommen ab jetzt die Plattformpedale mit den spitzen Dormen drauf und darum werde ich meine Fußball Schienbeinschoner anziehen  und meine schönen Thermostiefel . Wenn der Razzor  mit dicken Jeans auftauchen kann, dann kann ich schließlich auch zu dieser Klamottenwahl greifen. 

Und nun fleissig anmelden .... ihr Wellnesser  

Gruß _Guido_


----------



## andy-klein (25. November 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> ... Ich plane 'ne ruhige aber interessante Tour ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ruhig hört sich gut an 
Die neue Lampe lief heute beim Test auf dem Balkon 3,5 Std. Mitfahrertaugliches Rücklicht habe ich jetzt auch.

Dann also bis morgen


----------



## Jerd (26. November 2008)

Ich sag für heute schon mal ab, mein MTB ist momentan nicht fahrtüchtig


----------



## Montana (26. November 2008)

andy-klein schrieb:


> Ruhig hört sich gut an
> Die neue Lampe lief heute beim Test auf dem Balkon 3,5 Std. Mitfahrertaugliches Rücklicht habe ich jetzt auch.
> 
> Dann also bis morgen



Es bleibt auch bei *ruhig* ... wir sind ja nicht _zum Sport _ unterwegs 
Ich bin mal auf Deine neue Lampe gespannt, 3,5 Std dürfte dicke reichen. Hast Du eigentlich mehere Stufen?

*@ Gerd*

Schade, was ist denn mit Deinem bike? ... immer noch das Kettenblattproblem 

*BTW : * Wo ist denn eigentlich die schnelle Gruppe? 

Gruß _Guido_


----------



## Schnegge (26. November 2008)

Ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich's heute schaffe 

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## MTB-Kao (26. November 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> *BTW : * Wo ist denn eigentlich die schnelle Gruppe?
> 
> Gruß _Guido_



Die hat sich bei euch eingeschlichen


----------



## ralf (26. November 2008)

*KFL heute Part II:*

So, nach all den erzwungenen Pausen und Defekten geht es dann hier mit *Part II *weiter.
Für *Part I* ist unser Guido zuständig ... 

Zu Part II gibt es nun aber nichts besonderes zu berichten ... o.k., ein Sturz von "???", glimpflich abgegangen.
Der Weg über den Röhrentrail, Uphill, flowig und schnell zum Tretbecken. Keinesfalls irgend ein Schlammloch ausgelassen , 27 weitere Trails mit umgekippten Bäumen zum Bikekillertrail und weitere 27 Trails zurück nach Brück ...  Alles also komplikationslos und insgesammt recht flott und ohne viele Worte ...  ... . Ich denke nach den Pausen wollten sich alle wieder aufwärmen und haben so richtig reingehauen ... 

Tja, Part I machst Du dann Guido - oder? Hast Du Andy sicheren Geleitschutz bieten können? Das war ja ein finaler Defekt ... 

Gruß Ralf 

PS: Beeindruckend fand ich die Ixon IQ! Eine leistungsfähige und durchaus kontestfähige Lampe, die ich erstmalig im Gelände erleben durfte. Viel Licht für rel. kleines Geld ...  Wer hatte sie noch mal? Mit den Namen habe ich heute so meine Probleme ... 

PS2: @ Bernhard: Post noch vor 00:00 h ...


----------



## Stefan_SIT (27. November 2008)

ralf schrieb:
			
		

> ... Beeindruckend fand ich die Ixon IQ! Eine leistungsfähige und durchaus kontestfähige Lampe, die ich erstmalig im Gelände erleben durfte. Viel Licht für rel. kleines Geld ... ...


Moin,
habe aufgrund deines Eindrucks mal gegoogelt. Ist ja wirklich akzeptabel vom Preis. Wie siehst du sie im Vergleich zur Sigma Evo in Kombination mit der EvoX (ich denke mal, du/ihr als erfahrene Nighrider könnt da eine Aussage machen?!?)? Abgesehen davon, dass sie wohl keine Helmhalterung hat.

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (27. November 2008)

Stichwort: IXON IQ Speed

Busch+Müller wird heute 5 IXON IQ Speed als Komplettsysteme der Regionalgruppe Rhein/Ruhr für das POISON ON TOUR Projekt schicken. Zusätzlich mitgeliefert werden Ersatzakkus, Helmhalterungen und lange Anschlusskabel.

Die Regionalgruppe Rheinland wird ihre 5 IXON IQ Speed bis Mitte Dezember 2008 für die neuen TestBikes bekommen.

Wer Interesse hat an einen kostenlosen Test der Lampen (und/oder TestBikes), soll sich melden. Ich kann auch gerne mal ein paar IXON IQ Speeds zu einem KLF-Wellness-Treff mitbringen.

Am meisten freue ich mich auf die Möglichkeit, mal zwei IXON IQ Speed an den Lenker (und vielleicht noch eine Dritte am Helm) zu testen.

2 IXON IQ Speed im "High-Power-Modus" soll mit einem Akku 5 Stunden halten. Das hört sich KFL-tauglich an.


----------



## MTB-Kao (27. November 2008)

Ach war das schön, nach über 2 Monaten mal wieder abseits von Asphalt fahren zu können  Am Puls hat sich nicht viel getan, aber es fehlt doch mittlerweile der Druck am Pedal. Naja, ein Anfang ist gemacht 

Danke den Guides  War eine nette Wiedereinsteigertour für mich.


----------



## Delgado (27. November 2008)

juchhu schrieb:


> Am meisten freue ich mich auf die Möglichkeit, mal zwei IXON IQ Speed an den Lenker (und vielleicht noch eine Dritte am Helm) zu testen.




Indoor?


----------



## juchhu (27. November 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Indoor?





NÖ, neue Spielwiese Untereschbach inkl. Lüderich mit neuen Trails.


----------



## ultra2 (27. November 2008)

juchhu schrieb:


> ...inkl. Lüderich mit neuen Trails.



Wer bringt dich denn da hoch?


----------



## juchhu (27. November 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Wer bringt dich denn da hoch?



Das schaffe ich gerade noch selbst.
BTW. die Trails nördlich vom Lüderich Richtung Oberauel sind da deutlich anspruchsvoller.


----------



## bernhardwalter (27. November 2008)

Gestern gab es mal wieder eine schöne Wellness-Runde ,Kreiselfahren kann ich jetzt auch
Bis demnächst


----------



## andy-klein (27. November 2008)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> Gestern gab es mal wieder eine schöne Wellness-Runde ,Kreiselfahren kann ich jetzt auch
> Bis demnächst



Sorry, sehe ich aus persönlichen Gründen etwas anders  
Aber ich möchte mich an dieser Stelle für die perfekte Hilfe bedanken, ohne die ich wahrscheinlich noch immer alleine und schiebend durch den Königsforst irren würde.

*DANKE!* 

Und sorry, daß ich durch diesen defekt für mehr Wellness gesorgt habe, als eigentlich angedacht war. 

Abschließend noch die schlechte Nachricht: Ich habe eben für dienstag einen Reparatur- und Inspektionstermin bei Votec gemacht. Ich könnte also am mittwoch wieder dabei sein.


----------



## Delgado (27. November 2008)

andy-klein schrieb:


> Reparatur- und Inspektionstermin bei Votec




Votec geht kaputt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy-klein (27. November 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Votec geht kaputt?



Nein, Votec doch nicht. Lediglich das Schaltauge ist abgerissen und das Schaltwerk hat's zerfetzt. Wie auch immer das passiert ist  Beim runterschalten hat's sich zerlegt.


----------



## MTB-Kao (27. November 2008)

andy-klein schrieb:


> Aber ich möchte mich an dieser Stelle für die perfekte Hilfe bedanken, ohne die ich wahrscheinlich noch immer alleine und schiebend durch den Königsforst irren würde.



wenn du bei votec bist nehme dir direkt noch ein erstzschaltauge mit. macht meiner meinung nach ebenso sinn immer dabei zu haben wie kettennieter und kettenschloss.


----------



## andy-klein (27. November 2008)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> wenn du bei votec bist nehme dir direkt noch ein erstzschaltauge mit. macht meiner meinung nach ebenso sinn immer dabei zu haben wie kettennieter und kettenschloss.



Danke für den Tipp. Hatte ich eh vor. Unddas mit dem Kettennieter und Kettenschloss werde ich mir auch zu Herzen nehmen.


----------



## ralf (27. November 2008)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Moin,
> habe aufgrund deines Eindrucks mal gegoogelt. Ist ja wirklich akzeptabel vom Preis. Wie siehst du sie im Vergleich zur Sigma Evo in Kombination mit der EvoX (ich denke mal, du/ihr als erfahrene Nighrider könnt da eine Aussage machen?!?)? Abgesehen davon, dass sie wohl keine Helmhalterung hat.
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan



Nun, 
ich fand die Lampe schon beeindruckend. Im Vergleich mit Evo + X habe ich sie mindestens als ebenbürtig und durch den gleichmäßigen, ausreichend breiten Leuchtkegel und die Lichtfarbe als deutlich besser empfunden. Engagiertes N8biken sollte damit durchaus dauerhaft machbar sein. Natürlich darf man sich dann nicht von dem allgemeinen Trend des Hochrüstens (s. u. A. Guido mit seiner Wilma ) anstecken lassen. Dann ist die IQ bald gefühlt zu dunkel.

Evos sind auch nur mit frischen Akkus die ersten 10 Minuten wirklich hell und lassen dann zunehmend nach. Der Preis für allerbilligste Technik. (Ich kann als zutiefst enttäuschter Sigma-User deren Krempel einfach nicht mehr ab! )

Interessant fand ich auch, dass ich das IQ-Licht, wenn es direkt hinter mir war, als störend empfunden habe. Das ist ein Zeichen dafür, dass da etwas Helles wie Lupine oder IRC hinten dran ist. Die IQ kann das also auch.

Als Helmlampe würde ich keinen StVZO-Leuchtkegel nehmen - der ist zu flach. Da muß ein Rundstrahler, am besten Fenix (improvisiert zu befestigen), PLB (gewichtig) oder Karma (recht leicht und breit strahlend, dadurch ggf. nicht hell genug) her. Der Leuchtwinkel sollte schon deutlich mehr als 10° betragen, da sonst die Nackenmechanik zu sehr beansprucht wird.

Lupines oder IRCs sind im Wald natürlich unzweifelhaft präsenter. Wer so etwas je gefahren ist, geht nicht mehr zurück 
Drum bleibe ich bei meinen Lupines, auch wenn sie noch die alte Halogentechnik haben (oder auch gerade deshalb).

PS: Hier übrigens zwei nette Bilder der IQ vom User "mwulf", ingenieurwissenschaftlich vermessen (da ich selber einer bin, mag ich solche Darstellungen  ):









Gruß Ralf 










juchhu schrieb:


> ... die Trails nördlich vom Lüderich Richtung Oberauel sind da deutlich anspruchsvoller.



 genau, und im Kreisverkehr vor meiner Haustüre schaffe ich mitm Freerider lockere 80 km/h  uphill, versteht sich  



.


----------



## Jerd (27. November 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> *@ Gerd*
> 
> Schade, was ist denn mit Deinem bike? ... immer noch das Kettenblattproblem



Tja, eher mein eigenes technisches Unvermögen  Ich hatte beim Kettenblattwechseln statt das große Blatt vor und das kleine hinter die Kurbel zu montieren, beide hinter die Kurbel gesetzt  - das war dann natürlich ein bißchen zu eng, und an Schalten war nicht zu denken 

Bewerbe mich hiermit für den Deppenpreis 2008


----------



## Enrgy (27. November 2008)

Jerd schrieb:


> ....Bewerbe mich hiermit für den Deppenpreis 2008



Wenn der Preis aus ner Rohloff besteht...


Aber ich glaube jeder von uns hat schonmal "freudsche Versprecher" beim Schrauben produziert. Je seltener man bastelt, desto eher passiert einem das. Ich nehme mich da nicht aus: Irgendwas am Rad knackte letztens im Tretlagerbereich, also mal Kurbeln runter, säubern, fetten und neu drauf. Beim Ansetzen des 17er Maulschlüssels drehe ich schön kräftig an der vorderen statt hinteren Schlüsselweite des Abziehers, also jener, mit welcher man den Abzieher in die Kurbel reindreht (macht man ja nur von Hand).
Die Kurbel löste sich natürlich nicht und irgendwann hing der Abzieher schief in dem Gewinde, weil kraftvoll bis zum Anschlag reingewürgt. Tja, da hab ich einfach nicht richtig hingeschaut und am falschen Teil gedreht, so kanns gehen. 
Aber einen Preis hab ich des wegen auch nicht bekommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Razzor (27. November 2008)

War eine super Tour, auch wenn sie diesmal was schneller gegen Ende war 

Und all zu kalt war es auch nicht


----------



## Montana (1. Dezember 2008)

ralf schrieb:


> *KFL heute Part II:*
> 
> So, nach all den erzwungenen Pausen und Defekten geht es dann hier mit *Part II *weiter.
> Für *Part I* ist unser Guido zuständig ...
> ...



Besser spät als nie :

_KFL Mittwoch 26.11.2008_

Mit dabei waren :

_*i-men* - KFL-Team WF
*ralf* - KFL-Team WF
*bernhardwalter* - KFL-Team WF
*Montana *- KFL-Team WF

*MTB-Kao* - KFL-Team SF
*gülle* - KFL-Team SF
*asphaltjunkie* - KFL-Team SF

*Razzor *- Team Wahner Heide

*andy-klein* -  OT
*mkduc* - OT_


Trotz der eingeschlichenen schnellen Leute  gab es auch noch eine richtig flotte Gruppe mit Konfuzius und helmen. Bevor es losging musste bereits der erste Reifen repariert werden  ... dann ging es auf gewohntem Weg durch den KF und da der _Montana_  sich wegen der Frostvorhersage  richtig dick mit Thermowäsche und - stiefeln sowie Skihandschuhen schick gemacht hatte, ging er nach dem schönen Anstieg von der Brüderstrasse hoch zum Forsthaus nahezu in Flammen auf  ... klare Sache, es war ja schliesslich 7°C warm  ... Weiter zu Lüderichaussicht und von dort ging es für die VOTEC Fahrer wieder nach Brück zurück ... davon fuhr einer nur mit einem Gang und der andere mit 14 ... so konnten wir uns aber noch lange und gut über unsere heissgeliebten Räder ... und den FC und Fussball allgemein ... unterhalten.

Die Wilma leuchtete prima und die PLED weit ... mein Sattel wird weiter nach hinten montiert und die BMX Pedale bleiben dran, basta 

Danke an alle für Mitfahren und an Andy ...  Du musst unbedingt möglichst bald wiederkommen. Wir kriegen alles hin. Besonderen Dank nochmal auch von meiner Seite an Ingo  ... wieder 'ne erstklassige Notreparatur 

Bis nächsten Mittwoch


----------



## Jerd (2. Dezember 2008)

Wie sieht's denn morgen mit der Wellness-Runde aus? Ich habe ausnahmsweise kein Meeting und bin auf jeden Fall dabei - sofern der morgen anstehende Kassettenwechsel reibungslos über die Bühne geht 

Ich könnte auch eine Tour in die Hardt guiden, wenn es sein muss.


----------



## Razzor (2. Dezember 2008)

Irgendwie hat mich die Lust verlassen. Weiß nicht ob ich morgen dabei bin.



PS:
Was in "Mal wieder nette Hetze im KSTA / Eifgental etc." vorgeht, ist ja echt mal Granate  Ich misch mich da lieber nicht mehr ein


----------



## ralf (2. Dezember 2008)

@ Jerd

... habe eher die Befürchtung, daß es morgen weitgehend eklig wird.
So würde ich mich dann ggf. kurzfristig entscheiden und mich Dir anschließen.  
Aus lauter Verzweiflung bin ich heute bereits auf die Rolle gestiegen. Ein wenig KFL-WP-Tradition muß sein ... 

Gruß Ralf


----------



## MTB-Kao (3. Dezember 2008)

Jerd schrieb:


> Ich könnte auch eine Tour in die Hardt guiden, wenn es sein muss.



Dann stelle doch mal einen Termin ein. So es nicht heftigts regnet, wäre ich dabei mich einzusauen


----------



## i-men (3. Dezember 2008)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Dann stelle doch mal einen Termin ein. So es nicht heftigts regnet, wäre ich dabei mich einzusauen



Jau ich ggfs. auch. Wenn ich mir sicher wäre, würde ich ja auch was einstellen.


----------



## Schnegge (3. Dezember 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin heute wegen Virenbefall nicht dabei  Mein Taschentuchberg wächst zur Zeit schneller als Moritz' Windelberg  
Wünsche euch aber trotzdem viel Spaß... 

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## bernhardwalter (3. Dezember 2008)

Gute Besserung,Jörg,bis demnächst.



Schnegge schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin heute wegen Virenbefall nicht dabei  Mein Taschentuchberg wächst zur Zeit schneller als Moritz' Windelberg
> Wünsche euch aber trotzdem viel Spaß...
> ...


----------



## Jerd (3. Dezember 2008)

Tja, kämpfe wie vorauszusehen mit der Kassette... Die alte will einfach nicht ab. Ich halte links mit der Kettenpeitsche und drehe rechts den Kasettenabzieher mit Engländer in Drehrichtung des Freilaufs - aber da zuckt nix. Irgendwelche Tipps?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konfuzius (3. Dezember 2008)

Jerd schrieb:


> Tja, kämpfe wie vorauszusehen mit der Kassette... Die alte will einfach nicht ab. Ich halte links mit der Kettenpeitsche und drehe rechts den Kasettenabzieher mit Engländer in Drehrichtung des Freilaufs - aber da zuckt nix. Irgendwelche Tipps?



Ich hab die Nuss auf ne große Ratsche gesteckt und über den Griff der Ratsche noch ein fettes Eisenrohr.
Mit dem größeren Hebel ging's dann gut auf...


----------



## MTB-Kao (3. Dezember 2008)

Also momentaner Stand bin ich wie immer am Treffpunkt. Bin längestens bis 17.45 Uhr online. Werwowaswie können wir dann vor Ort entscheiden.


----------



## Konfuzius (3. Dezember 2008)

Werde da auch erscheinen.



MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Werwowaswie können wir dann vor Ort entscheiden.



Genau.


----------



## Jerd (3. Dezember 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Ich hab die Nuss auf ne große Ratsche gesteckt und über den Griff der Ratsche noch ein fettes Eisenrohr.
> Mit dem größeren Hebel ging's dann gut auf...



Damit werde ich dann wohl meinen Abend verbringen  Komme daher heute nicht.


----------



## Montana (3. Dezember 2008)

Jerd schrieb:


> Damit werde ich dann wohl meinen Abend verbringen  Komme daher heute nicht.



Ich werde heute leider nicht an der_ Megamatsch Show_  teilnehmen. Mich hat hat ebenfalls ein Virus erwischt und ich bin daher unpässlich oder wie das heißt 

Tipp an Jerd : Du musst manchmal richtig Kraft aufwenden wenn Du die Kassette abziehen willst. Ein Eisenrohr als Verlängerung der Ratsche ist schon nötig. Kriegst Du es nicht ab, dann fahre doch kurz zu 'nem Radladen wie dem Zweiraddoktor. 5 Min. später und nach 'nem kleinen Obolus bist wieder zufrieden 

Gruß und viel Spaß allen die heute fahren.

_Guido_


----------



## bernhardwalter (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich wildere Heute mal auf Abwegen in der Wahner Heide ab 17.30 Uhr an der Schmitze Buud 

Gruß
Bernhard


----------



## MTB-Kao (4. Dezember 2008)

Gestern machten sich zwei Unentwegte (oder Bekloppte?) auf, um den Schlamm der umliegenden Wälder zu erkunden. Das Matscho-o-Meter abseits des Asphalts war ständig am Anschlag, das Kettenöl bereits nach 137 Metern ausgewaschen  Und erstaunlicherweise war es nicht nur im KöFo so schlammig. Nein, auch in der Wahner Heide, dem Spicher Wald, ja selbst in Leidenhausen durchpflügten wir eine einzige Pampe. Ich habe dann auch gleich Regenhose, Jacke und Überschuhe mit in die Dusche genommen. Beim Rad hat sich meine Frau allerdings quer gestellt  Die 4 kg Mehrgewicht werde ich dann einfach abschlagen, wenn es getrocknet ist. Vielleicht funktioniert dann auch wieder meine Schaltung (jaja, grinst nur ihr Rohloff-Fahrer).

Ich überlege noch ob es den ganzen Aufwand und Materialmarter wert ist, oder ob ich dann doch lieber demnächst eine Asphaltrunde drehe. Wobei der Spaßfaktor beim Fahren ja auch bei solchen Bedingungen durchaus gegeben ist 

Danke an [email protected] fürs Mitleiden und nette Gespräche über Leistungsdiagnostik, Laktat und Training 

62km, 300hm, 186min


----------



## Delgado (4. Dezember 2008)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Danke an [email protected] fürs Mitleiden und nette Gespräche über Leistungsdiagnostik, Laktat und Training



Soso ....., 

Wenn das nicht geheim ist, hätte ich da gerne ein paar Infos zu


----------



## MTB-Kao (4. Dezember 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Soso .....,
> 
> Wenn das nicht geheim ist, hätte ich da gerne ein paar Infos zu



 Nichts was du nicht schon wissen würdest...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (5. Dezember 2008)

*@ KFLers* 

Mal wieder was zum Thema Licht im Wald 

Ich habe ja im vorigen Jahr die silberne PLed von Sigma gekauft u.a. aus Energiespar Gründen  ... denn mit dem NiPack läuft die schon 'ne ganze Weile. Am Lenker war sie aber leider sehr _spotig_ ... für normale Fahrten dicke ausreichend ... aber im Wald mit trails 

Nun habe ich sie ja als Helmlampe eingesetzt  .... prima Sache neben der Wilma 5 ... der Nipack Akku war mir aber immer noch zu schwer, in der Trikot oder Jackentasche. Dann habe ich bei newtecs dieses Teil gesehen und geordert und nun habe ich einen relativ leichten Akku in einem feinem Säckchen und damit ein wirklich gutes Fernlicht. 







Vielleicht sollte ich mir noch die 18° Linse für die Wilma leisten und dann sehe ich endlich wieder was im dunkeln matschigen Wald. Könnte dann wieder richtig Spaß machen ... wenn nicht immer noch _(trotz der ganzen Investitionen)_ diese elende Treterei wäre 

Schönes Wochenende an Alle.

Gruß _Guido_


----------



## ralf (6. Dezember 2008)

... hey Guido, Du wirst ja richtig lichtsüchtig ... 

So war das bei mir auch. Wenn man einmal mit dem Lupinekram anfängt, will man immer mehr. Mittlerweile habe ich eine ergiebige Sammlung mit allem möglichem Lupinekrempel.
Mit all dem Lichterkram der bei mir lagert kann ich das ganze Team ausstatten und wir hätten immer noch zu viel Licht ... 

Außerdem fahre ich mittlerweile am liebsten in der völligen Dumkelheit. Weil es mit richtigem Licht erst so richtig Spaß macht ... 

Das ist wie  bei Licht ... 

Gruß Ralf


----------



## andy-klein (6. Dezember 2008)

ralf schrieb:


> ... Das ist wie  bei Licht ...
> 
> Gruß Ralf



Wird jetzt gerade der Einsatzbereich einer Lupine neu definiert?


----------



## Razzor (7. Dezember 2008)

Langsam wirds peinlich mit Sigma und Fenix ...


----------



## Razzor (8. Dezember 2008)

Sagt mal...
Hab jetzt mein Bike bisschen sauber gemacht. Wenn ich jetzt lenke, dann knirscht es an der Stelle, wo die Gabel von unten in den Rahmen kommt, so als wäre da Sand drin. Dazwischen ist noch so ein dünnes Plastikteil. Da knirscht es rum. 

Mir ist dann noch aufgefallen das Wasser in die Gabel reingeflossen ist. Da rein wo viele Mädchen D) ihr Schutzblech reinklemmen. (Das Fahrrad stand auf dem Kopf als ich es gesäubert habe).

Schlimm? Oder muss ich die Gabel abbauen und den oberen Teil säubern?


----------



## Stefan79 (8. Dezember 2008)

Hi Razzor,

wenn Wasser in den Gabelschaft läuft, isses "egal". Bike wieder auf die Räder und alles süffelt raus.

Wenn es beim Lenken knirscht, den Vorbau abmontieren (meist ein 5er Inbus), die Gabel nach unten aus dem Rahmen nehmen (ggf. noch den Konusring oben am Gabelschaft lösen), die Lager rausnehmen + säubern, die Lagerschalen säubern, alles gut fetten und wieder einbauen. Lagerspiel einstellen (sollte leicht zu bewegen sein aber kein Spiel haben) - nun kannste wieder düsen 

Nimm zum Fetten bitte kein Öl oder andere flüssige Schmierstoffe.

Zitiere hier Jochen Schweiger (keine Eigenleistung)

http://www.jochen-schweiger.de/technik-pdf/steuersatz_einstellen.pdf

http://www.jochen-schweiger.de/technik-pdf/steuersatz_wechseln.pdf

http://www.jochen-schweiger.de/technik-pdf/gabeltausch.pdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Razzor (8. Dezember 2008)

Ok danke für deine schnelle Antwort 
Hab zwar keine Angst vorm schrauben und keine zwei linken Hände, aber sowas hab ich noch nie gemacht. Naja... ich machs jetzt einfach mal.
Fett habe ich so ein "Mehrzweckfett" vom Bauhaus. (auf Lithiumbasis für Wälz- und Gleitlager)


Wenn ich die Gabel versemmel, dann sag ich jetzt schonmal das ich dann Mittwoch nicht komme.


----------



## Stefan79 (8. Dezember 2008)

Mit den Links solltest du es hinbekommen. Die Gabel kannste bei der Aktion i.d.R. nicht zersemmeln - aber nichts ist unmöglich


----------



## Razzor (8. Dezember 2008)

Danke für die Links. 
Aber speziallwerkzeug wie das Einpreßding habe ich leider nicht. Ich schau aber mal so ob man da was machen kann.
Hab grad den Imbus gelöst und da ist schon etwas sand drin.


----------



## Stefan79 (8. Dezember 2008)

Musst ja auch nicht alles tauschen. Guck dir die Anleitungen genau an und führe lediglich folgende Schritte durch:

Vorbau abmontieren 
Gabel nach unten aus dem Rahmen nehmen (http://www.jochen-schweiger.de/technik-pdf/steuersatz_wechseln.pdf - Schritt 1)
Lager rausnehmen + säubern, die Lagerschalen säubern, alles gut fetten 
wieder einbauen  (http://www.jochen-schweiger.de/technik-pdf/gabeltausch.pdf - Schritt 7+8)
Lagerspiel einstellen (http://www.jochen-schweiger.de/technik-pdf/steuersatz_einstellen.pdf)


----------



## Razzor (8. Dezember 2008)

Bin jetzt fertig. Irgendwie sind 2 Schrauben, ein paar Kugeln und eine Unterlegscheibe übrig... 
Nein Quatsch 

Hab alles Fotografiert damit ich auch weiß wo was hin kommt. 
Jetzt flutscht alles schön und geschmeidig. Das Knistern ist auch weg. War wahrscheinlich Sand. 
Beim Lagerspiel weiß ich nicht ob ich es richtig gemacht hab. Jedenfalls wackelt nix und lässt sich ganz leicht drehen.

Vielen dank nochmal!


----------



## Montana (8. Dezember 2008)

Razzor schrieb:


> Langsam wirds peinlich mit Sigma und Fenix ...



Razzor 

Quatsch ... wir sind doch nur ganz alte Männer mit zuviel Geld  und unserer Meinung nach ... immer noch zu wenig Licht ... besser geht immer 

Gute Arbeit übrigens mit der Forksäuberung ... sollte man abundzu tun. 

*@ KFLers*

Wie sieht es denn mit Mittwoch aus?
Wie soll das Wetter werden?
Hat einer eine Tour Idee?

Gruß _Guido_


----------



## ralf (8. Dezember 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> *@ KFLers*
> 
> Wie sieht es denn mit Mittwoch aus?
> Wie soll das Wetter werden?
> ...



... ich bin für Lüderich, ... ohne Quatsch ... 

... und auf jeden Fall die Männerauffahrt hoch! 

Ralf


----------



## Razzor (8. Dezember 2008)

So wie ich das gesehen habe, soll es Mittwoch nicht regnen. Aber kann sich ja schnell ändern. 
Mein linkes Pedal lässt sich schwer drehen. Denke das da wieder kein Fett drin ist. Aber nochmal gehe ich nicht zu H&S. 
Hab gehört das der Weihnachtsmann mir neue Pedale mitbringt...


----------



## Montana (8. Dezember 2008)

ralf schrieb:


> ... ich bin für Lüderich, ... ohne Quatsch ...
> 
> ... und auf jeden Fall die Männerauffahrt hoch!
> 
> Ralf



Ich habe vor kurzem in einem bikemagazin gelesen, dass Absteigen und Schieben möglichst vermieden werden soll ... wäre sehr schlecht für die Moral 
Das wird also wieder ein Schei$$ Mitwoch für mich 

Als nächstes baue ich mir einen Mofamotor an das V.XR  müsste doch mit dem Rohloffantrieb irgendwie kompatibel sein, oder


----------



## Montana (8. Dezember 2008)

Razzor schrieb:


> So wie ich das gesehen habe, soll es Mittwoch nicht regnen. Aber kann sich ja schnell ändern.
> Mein linkes Pedal lässt sich schwer drehen. Denke das da wieder kein Fett drin ist. Aber nochmal gehe ich nicht zu H&S.
> Hab gehört das der Weihnachtsmann mir neue Pedale mitbringt...



Mach doch ganz einfach Fett dran  ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Razzor (8. Dezember 2008)

Lüderich? Owei...


Wie wäre es mit Wahner Heide? 
Busenberg - Tongrube - Altenrath - Agger - Telegraphenberg und zurück. Ca 300hm und 35km 

Oder halt Lüderich


----------



## Razzor (8. Dezember 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Mach doch ganz einfach Fett dran  ...



Dafür muss ich das Pedal abschrauben. Mein 15er Schlüssel ist dabei gerade gebrochen  

Letztes mal war ich damit bei H&S und die meinten "das sind die billigsten Pedal, das normal"... 
Die haben die dann gewechselt. 
Ich glaube mit Fett ist da nix mehr zu machen. Die Lager sind bestimmt wieder hin. 

Ist natürlich schön das man sich ein Fahrrad für viel Geld kauft und dann sowas zu hören bekommt.


----------



## juchhu (8. Dezember 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Ich habe vor kurzem in einem bikemagazin gelesen, dass Absteigen und Schieben möglichst vermieden werden soll ... wäre sehr schlecht für die Moral
> Das wird also wieder ein Schei$$ Mitwoch für mich
> 
> *Als nächstes baue ich mir einen Mofamotor an das V.XR  müsste doch mit dem Rohloffantrieb irgendwie kompatibel sein, oder *



german:A. hat ein alternatives Antriebskonzept für Enduro/Freeride/Downhillmaschinen auf der Eurobike vorgestellt. Mehrgewicht ca. 8-10 kg inkl. Akku, integriert im Unterrohr bzw. 2-ten Unterrohr. Auf Kopfdruck soll bis zu 650 W entfesselt werden.
Volllast max. 90 min.


----------



## ralf (8. Dezember 2008)

juchhu schrieb:


> german:A. hat ein alternatives Antriebskonzept für Enduro/Freeride/Downhillmaschinen auf der Eurobike vorgestellt. Mehrgewicht ca. 8-10 kg inkl. Akku, integriert im Unterrohr bzw. 2-ten Unterrohr. Auf Kopfdruck soll bis zu 650 W entfesselt werden.
> Volllast max. 90 min.



... fährste Mittwoch mit? Dann kannste uns mal zeigen wie Dein Testmoped (natürlich mit Dir obendrauf) den Lüderich hochkommt.
Oder haste den Antrieb im Ergo eingebaut?


----------



## supasini (8. Dezember 2008)

Razzor schrieb:


> Dafür muss ich das Pedal abschrauben. Mein 15er Schlüssel ist dabei gerade gebrochen
> 
> Letztes mal war ich damit bei H&S und die meinten "das sind die billigsten Pedal, das normal"...
> Die haben die dann gewechselt.
> ...



hast du beachtet, dass das linke Pedal ein Linksgewinde hat?! (du must es gefühlt "festschrauben" damit es sich löst.) 
hier schön erklärt, warum das so ist: http://www.fahrradladen.de/pedgew.htm
Vermutlich hast du's jetzt so richtig angeknallt, hoffentlich war's ein billiger Schraubenschlüssel...

Es ist eigentlich normal, dass an nem neuen Rad überhaupt kein Pedal dran ist, weil jeder andere bevorzugt (ich fänd es auch sehr logisch, wenn kein Sattel dran wäre...)
Insofern sind die H+S-Billigpedale eine nette Zugabe der Firma, dass man fahren kann bevor man sich für ein "richtiges" Pedal entschieden hat


----------



## Schildbürger (8. Dezember 2008)

ralf schrieb:


> ... fährste Mittwoch mit? Dann kannste uns mal zeigen wie Dein Testmoped (natürlich mit Dir obendrauf) den Lüderich hochkommt.
> Oder haste den Antrieb im Ergo eingebaut?



Erinnert mich daran:
http://www.josella-simone-playton.de/lore.html


> Das ist das FahrRad der Lore. Sie hat ein gutes FahrRad. Keinen Motor und keine ZusatzEnergieQuelle - das wäre gegen die ungeschriebenen SpielRegeln. Der RadFahrer bringt seine Energie über seine Quadrizeps femuris bei, über Lunge und Herz und über sonst gar nichts. Aber Akkus im Fahren aufladen und die Energie später wieder verwenden, das ist erlaubt, und ein bißchen Elektronik für dieses und jenes, das ist auch erlaubt. Die Akkus sind voll ...


Die Story ist gut, sie war vor 15Jahren in der c`t.
"Was gestern noch wie ein Märchen klang, ist heute bereits Wirklichkeit." 
Aus Raumschiff Orion.


----------



## Razzor (8. Dezember 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> hast du beachtet, dass das linke Pedal ein Linksgewinde hat?! (du must es gefühlt "festschrauben" damit es sich löst.)
> hier schön erklärt, warum das so ist: http://www.fahrradladen.de/pedgew.htm
> Vermutlich hast du's jetzt so richtig angeknallt, hofentlich war's ein billiger Schraubenschlüssel...
> 
> ...



Ne, hab schon in die richtige Richtung gedreht. War einer meiner wenigen Billig-Schlüssel. Hab auch "normale/bessere" aber nicht ein 15er. Deswegen ist der Schlüssel abgebrochen  Aber trotzdem danke


----------



## supasini (8. Dezember 2008)

puuh!


----------



## ralf (8. Dezember 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Ich habe vor kurzem in einem bikemagazin gelesen, dass Absteigen und Schieben möglichst vermieden werden soll ... wäre sehr schlecht für die Moral
> Das wird also wieder ein Schei$$ Mitwoch für mich
> 
> Als nächstes baue ich mir einen Mofamotor an das V.XR  müsste doch mit dem Rohloffantrieb irgendwie kompatibel sein, oder



... na, dann wollen wir das mit dem Absteigen möglichst vermeiden ... 

*Hier ist der Wellnesstermin!*

Ich hoffe, das geht so in Ordnung. Die Tour ist ein klein wenig ambitionierter als die reinen KF-Runden. Daher habe ich die Schwierigkeit auf Mittel gesetzt. Damit trage ich aber auch der Dunkelheit Rechnung ... und - gewartet wird immer!

... und: Die Trails werden entschädigen ... 
Es wird übligens die Strecke sein, die Peter uns im Sommer schon einmal geguidet hat ... 

Guido, ich hoffe das ist so in Deinem Sinne ... 

Gruß Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Razzor (8. Dezember 2008)

ralf schrieb:


> Die Tour ist ein klein wenig ambitionierter als die reinen KF-Runden. Daher habe ich die Schwierigkeit auf Mittel gesetzt.


----------



## Schnegge (9. Dezember 2008)

Bin Morgen schon wieder nicht dabei  Diesmal bin ich zwar gesund, aber ich brauch mal wieder was Livemusik und die gibt's morgen abend in der entsprechenden Hall.

Für nächste Woche Mittwoch kündige ich schonmal die offizielle KFL-SchWellness-Glühweintour an. Also mit Besuch auf dem Bensberger Weihnachtsmarkt... Bevor hier die Traditionen Einschlafen 

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Montana (9. Dezember 2008)

ralf schrieb:


> ... na, dann wollen wir das mit dem Absteigen möglichst vermeiden ...
> 
> *Hier ist der Wellnesstermin!*
> 
> ...



Lieber Ralf, ich bin ja immer noch ein wenig angeschlagen  ... daher werde ich dann morgen besser mal mit der Schnellness Gruppe fahren 
















Quatsch beiseite ... ich bin leider notgedrungen dabei ... und wo das das V.XR nicht kommt  ... da wird dann an der Arm- und Rückenmuskulatur gearbeitet. 

*@ Jörg*

Dann mal viel Spass morgen beim Schwedenkrach  

Nächste Woche bin ich natürlich 100%ig dabei ... die Tradition soll ja weiter gehen ... mein Vorschlag wäre, dass wie es bei einem (Deinem) LMB Eintrag lassen und auf ruhige Art zum Weihnchtsmarkt _cruisen_ und dort was trinken und uns anschliessend ggf. noch auftrennen.

Gruß _Guido_


----------



## Stefan79 (9. Dezember 2008)

ralf schrieb:


> ...... und - gewartet wird immer!
> Komme dann gegen halb 8, geht ok - oder?
> 
> Stefan


----------



## Schnegge (9. Dezember 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Dann mal viel Spass morgen beim Schwedenkrach  :eek



Schweden. Ja  Krach: Nein  



Montana schrieb:


> ... mein Vorschlag wäre, dass wie es bei einem (Deinem) LMB Eintrag lassen und auf ruhige Art zum Weihnchtsmarkt _cruisen_ und dort was trinken und uns anschliessend ggf. noch auftrennen.



So ist's gedacht 

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Jerd (9. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin morgen - unter den üblichen Vorbehalten - dabei. Die Männerauffahrt schreckt mich nicht - die Rinne davor fordert mich heraus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernhardwalter (9. Dezember 2008)

ralf schrieb:


> ... fährste Mittwoch mit? Dann kannste uns mal zeigen wie Dein Testmoped (natürlich mit Dir obendrauf) den Lüderich hochkommt.
> Oder haste den Antrieb im Ergo eingebaut?


----------



## ralf (9. Dezember 2008)

Schnegge schrieb:


> ...Für nächste Woche Mittwoch kündige ich schonmal die offizielle KFL-SchWellness-Glühweintour an. Also mit Besuch auf dem Bensberger Weihnachtsmarkt... Bevor hier die Traditionen Einschlafen
> 
> Gruß
> Jörg



... ja!   Das wird wieder ein Event ... 
Angemeldet!




Montana schrieb:


> Lieber Ralf, ich bin ja immer noch ein wenig angeschlagen  ... daher werde ich dann morgen besser mal mit der Schnellness Gruppe fahren



...    Im Augenblick schneit es. 
Schaun mer mal ob wir morgen alle schieben ... 
Wir werden eine Lösung finden. 




Jerd schrieb:


> Ich bin morgen - unter den üblichen Vorbehalten - dabei. *Die Männerauffahrt schreckt mich nicht - die Rinne davor fordert mich heraus*



... 




bernhardwalter schrieb:


>



... 




Stefan79 schrieb:


> ...... und - gewartet wird immer!
> Komme dann gegen halb 8, geht ok - oder?
> 
> Stefan



... nee nee Stefan. Wir wollen doch alle gleich anfangen. Selektion geht unterwegs. Gnadenlos ... 

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Montana (9. Dezember 2008)

ralf schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> ... nee nee Stefan. Wir wollen doch alle gleich anfangen. Selektion geht unterwegs. Gnadenlos ...
> ...



Da klingt doch mittlerweile einiges nach

*Leichte Touren Team Tomburg*

... fehlt nur noch das Wort " Ausscheidungs .... " 



Edith : Sehe gerade, dass der TT-"Chef" bei unserer Glühweintour am Start ist


----------



## peter1bike (9. Dezember 2008)

Nieselregen mit leichtem Schneefall bei 0 Grad........
Was für ein geiles Bikewetter.
Freue mich auf morgen.
Den Müll bringe ich heute bei so einem sch... Wetter nicht mehr raus


----------



## Sunnybubbles (10. Dezember 2008)

Zur Glühweintour bekommt ihr wohl auch Besuch aus dem fernen Leverkusen 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5379444&postcount=734


----------



## FranG (10. Dezember 2008)

Moin,

ich bräuchte da mal eine kurze KFL-Typberatung:
Auf meiner Tour um Odenthal am Sonntag hat mich leider mein fetter Albert im Stich gelassen. Im richtig nassen Schlamm und auch im tiefen Modder hatte ich prima Grip, aber beim Bergrauffahren in eher leichter lehmiger Pampe hat sich das Ding gnadenlos zugesetzt. Dabei hat er noch "gefühlt" 85% Profil. Die Bremsperformance ist noch prima 

Habt Ihr einen Gripp-Tipp für mich? So 2,35 Zoll sollte der Reifen schon haben und auch mal eine etwas grobere Gangart vertragen, da ich ihn am Enduro fahren. Ich habe den Muddy Mary FR im Auge. Mit Conti oder Maxxis kenne ich mich leider nicht so aus.

Danke
Frank


----------



## MTB-Kao (10. Dezember 2008)

Hi Leute,

sollte jemand einen PM/IS2000-Adapter für eine 180er-Scheibe (Julie) haben und nicht mehr benötigen, kann den mir vielleicht heute Abend mitbringen.

Wir sehen uns im Matsch


----------



## Schnegge (10. Dezember 2008)

FranG schrieb:


> ...Ich habe den Muddy Mary FR im Auge...



Sehr zu empfehlen, mit der GuyGluy Mischung ist er das absolute Grippmonster . Leider auch wenn man Vortrieb im Flachen möchte  Die Normale Mischung ist vom Verschleiß wohl  deutlich besser... hab ich aber noch nicht getestet... liegt aber zum Aufziehen bereit...

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Jerd (10. Dezember 2008)

FranG schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich bräuchte da mal eine kurze KFL-Typberatung:
> Auf meiner Tour um Odenthal am Sonntag hat mich leider mein fetter Albert im Stich gelassen. Im richtig nassen Schlamm und auch im tiefen Modder hatte ich prima Grip, aber beim Bergrauffahren in eher leichter lehmiger Pampe hat sich das Ding gnadenlos zugesetzt. Dabei hat er noch "gefühlt" 85% Profil. Die Bremsperformance ist noch prima
> ...



Ich fahre vorne und hinten Maxxis Highroller 2,35 und bin's zufrieden. In Odenthal hatte ich bisher bergauf jedenfalls noch keine Probleme. Nur auf durchfeuchteten/gegüllten Wiesen setzt er sich zu 

Dieser Thread diskutiert ausführlich Maxxis vs. Muddy Mary, kommt aber auch zu keinem eindeutigen Ergebnis


----------



## Stefan_SIT (10. Dezember 2008)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Sehr zu empfehlen, mit der GuyGluy Mischung ist er das absolute Grippmonster . Leider auch wenn man Vortrieb im Flachen möchte  Die Normale Mischung ist vom Verschleiß wohl  deutlich besser... hab ich aber noch nicht getestet... liegt aber zum Aufziehen bereit...
> Gruß
> Jörg


Genau! Check' mal die für die härtere Gangart produzierten Pneus.   Dann kannst du mir sicher auch bald einen Reifen für den SIT-Betriebsausflug vom 30. April bis 3. Mai nach Finale Ligure empfehlen ... 
Mit dem Nobby Nic habe ich mich dort von einem Plattfuß zum anderen gehangelt. 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (10. Dezember 2008)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Schweden. Ja  Krach: Nein



Also dannn wird es ja wohl ein ruhiger besinnlicher Abend   



Schnegge schrieb:


> So ist's gedacht
> 
> Gruß
> Jörg



... und schon 'ne ganze Menge Anmeldungen mit diversen Gästen 

*@ Lars*

Ich habe zwar den Adapter, weiß aber nicht, ob ich ihn noch für Moritz 2danger brauche, da soll ja meine Odur dran. Sorry, ich hatte das nicht ganz zu Ende überlegt. 

Gruß _Guido_


----------



## FranG (10. Dezember 2008)

Jerd schrieb:


> In Odenthal hatte ich bisher bergauf jedenfalls noch keine Probleme. Nur auf durchfeuchteten/gegüllten Wiesen setzt er sich zu


Eine konkrete Stelle war die kleine, aber knackige Auffahrt von Höffe über den A2 Wanderweg zu dem Bauernhof oben auf der Höhe. Da konnte ich komplett hochschieben. Kennst Du die?



Jerd schrieb:


> Dieser Thread diskutiert ausführlich Maxxis vs. Muddy Mary, kommt aber auch zu keinem eindeutigen Ergebnis


Hätte auch nix anderes erwartet Ich glaube, ich muss es einfach mal ausprobieren...
Frank


----------



## FranG (10. Dezember 2008)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Genau! Check' mal die für die härtere Gangart produzierten Pneus.   Dann kannst du mir sicher auch bald einen Reifen für den SIT-Betriebsausflug vom 30. April bis 3. Mai nach Finale Ligure empfehlen ...
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan


Hey Stefan, so ein Betriebsausflug könnte mir auch gefallen.  Da werde ich echt neidisch. Ich habe hier bei uns mal ein Wochenende auf dem Liegerad vorgeschlagen, wofür ich leider nur Spott und Hohn ernten konnte...


----------



## Jerd (10. Dezember 2008)

FranG schrieb:


> Eine konkrete Stelle war die kleine, aber knackige Auffahrt von Höffe über den A2 Wanderweg zu dem Bauernhof oben auf der Höhe. Da konnte ich komplett hochschieben. Kennst Du die?



Der A2 ist doch entweder Asphalt (hoch zur Schranke mit der Schutzhüttel) oder geschottert (hoch zum Wanderparkplatz)? Oder meinst du die andere Richtung, hoch auf die Straße beim Funkturm? Erst über Asphalt und dann steil über einen mit Wurzeln versetzten Hang hoch? Mit der Auffahrt habe ich ganz andere Probleme als den Grip , war aber auch schon seit einigen Monaten nicht mehr da.


----------



## FranG (10. Dezember 2008)

Jerd schrieb:


> Der A2 ist doch entweder Asphalt (hoch zur Schranke mit der Schutzhüttel) oder geschottert (hoch zum Wanderparkplatz)? Oder meinst du die andere Richtung, hoch auf die Straße beim Funkturm? Erst über Asphalt und dann steil über einen mit Wurzeln versetzten Hang hoch? Mit der Auffahrt habe ich ganz andere Probleme als den Grip , war aber auch schon seit einigen Monaten nicht mehr da.


Nee, ich meine den genau gegenüberliegenden Hang im Tal. Da fährst Du zuerst zwischen den Häusern und dann zwischen zwei Wildgehegen hoch. Im oberen Teil gibt es noch eine Art Wildwechsel über den Weg. Ist ziemlich eklig, aber war im Herbst durchaus fahrbar...


----------



## Razzor (10. Dezember 2008)

Das wird eine Schlammfahrt heute... 
Vielleicht schneit es auf dem Lüderich...


----------



## Montana (10. Dezember 2008)

Razzor schrieb:


> Das wird eine Schlammfahrt heute...
> Vielleicht schneit es auf dem Lüderich...



Bestimmt ... die trails könnten auch etwas rutschig sein 

Auf dem Lüderich soll 10 cm Schnee liegen


----------



## Razzor (10. Dezember 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Auf dem Lüderich soll 10 cm Schnee liegen




Juhu!  Schneeballschlacht 

Mit dem Racing Ralph hinten wird das lustig... Hat einer Schneeketten?


----------



## MTB-Kao (10. Dezember 2008)

Razzor schrieb:


> Juhu!  Schneeballschlacht
> 
> Mit dem Racing Ralph hinten wird das lustig... Hat einer Schneeketten?



hau ein paar nägel als spikes rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jerd (11. Dezember 2008)

FranG schrieb:


> Nee, ich meine den genau gegenüberliegenden Hang im Tal. Da fährst Du zuerst zwischen den Häusern und dann zwischen zwei Wildgehegen hoch. Im oberen Teil gibt es noch eine Art Wildwechsel über den Weg. Ist ziemlich eklig, aber war im Herbst durchaus fahrbar...



Meinst du den Weg wo gezimmerte Brücken die beiden Gehege verbinden und man drunter durch fährt? Steigung teilweise 14-18 Prozent? Da bin ich bisher nur runter gefahren (nehme für gewöhnlich die nächste (= hinter dem Gehege) oder übernächste (= hoch nach Voiswinkel) Auffahrt, aber ich kann es ja die Tage mal versuchen


----------



## Jerd (11. Dezember 2008)

Super Tour gestern, das war genau das, was ich nach 2 Wochen Zwangspause gebraucht habe  Auch der Matsch war eigentlich OK


----------



## MTB-Kao (11. Dezember 2008)

Sorry nochmal für mein Kurbelproblem  Werde sie jetzt mal ausbauen, säubern und beim Zusammenschrauben ein bisschen Schraubensicherung träufeln  Blöder war dass ich seit der Rückfahrt an der Sieg mit halb angezogener Rückbremse fahren musste, da sich wohl ein Kolben festgesetzt hat. Da hatte ich zuhause doch recht dicke Beine


----------



## bernhardwalter (11. Dezember 2008)

Ich hatte gestern eine Menge Spass bei der Tour


----------



## Razzor (11. Dezember 2008)

Ja war eine super Tour! 
Leider viel zu kalt... Ich musste auf der Rückfahrt dann doch die langen Handschuhe anziehen...


----------



## FranG (11. Dezember 2008)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Sorry nochmal für mein Kurbelproblem  Werde sie jetzt mal ausbauen, säubern und beim Zusammenschrauben ein bisschen Schraubensicherung träufeln  Blöder war dass ich seit der Rückfahrt an der Sieg mit halb angezogener Rückbremse fahren musste, da sich wohl ein Kolben festgesetzt hat. Da hatte ich zuhause doch recht dicke Beine


Lars, lass das Schrauben sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Kao (11. Dezember 2008)

FranG schrieb:


> Lars, lass das Schrauben sein!



Lass du dich besser mal mittwochs im KF blicken


----------



## Montana (11. Dezember 2008)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> Ich hatte gestern eine Menge Spass bei der Tour



Ich möchte mich ebenfalls bei Ralf für die nette Touridee bedanken. 

Auf dem Lüderich war ich ewig nicht mehr  ... ich habe meine drithöchsten Höhenmeter  in 2008 erreicht ( nur bei den beiden Eifel CTFs waren es mehr)

Leider war es doch extremer matschig wie gedacht und es gab mehr Pausen wie erwartet. 

Das Tempo war für mich ... naja ... fast Ok ... konnte durch meine _ruhige konstuktive _ Kritik  ein wenig in _Montana_ gerechte Bahnen gelenkt werden.  ... ist wie überall im *richtigen* Sport (Fußball / Handball) ... manchmal muß einfach was raus  

Grüße an alle KFLer

Guido


----------



## FranG (11. Dezember 2008)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Lass du dich besser mal mittwochs im KF blicken


Ische abe aberrr garkeine Lampe.
Ich habe - wie schon erwähnt - dem allgemeinen Lampenfürmehrerhunderteurohochrüsttrend - wiedersagt und die Kohle lieber in eine Mitgliedschaft in der Muckibude angelegt und bin dort zur besten KFL-Zeit mittwochs am 'rumspinnen'. (Originalton der Trainerin gestern: Ich mach' Euch fertig - und dem war auch so ). 
Wie wäre es mit einer netten Schlammpackung am Wochenende?


----------



## andy-klein (11. Dezember 2008)

Es gab "Schrauberpausen" obwohl ich nicht dabei war? 
Und ich dachte schon, die wurden exclusiv für mich in die Touren eingebaut. 
Hätte ich das gewusst, wäre ich auch gekommen ...


----------



## MTB-Kao (11. Dezember 2008)

FranG schrieb:


> Ische abe aberrr garkeine Lampe.
> Ich habe - wie schon erwähnt - dem allgemeinen Lampenfürmehrerhunderteurohochrüsttrend - wiedersagt und die Kohle lieber in eine Mitgliedschaft in der Muckibude angelegt und bin dort zur besten KFL-Zeit mittwochs am 'rumspinnen'. (Originalton der Trainerin gestern: Ich mach' Euch fertig - und dem war auch so ).
> Wie wäre es mit einer netten Schlammpackung am Wochenende?



Für das Geld hättest du aber gut Licht bekommen  Du willst dir ja nur die Bikerär... der Mädels anschauen 

Dieses WE geht gar nicht. Vielleicht "zwischen den Tagen" oder im neuen Jahr.


----------



## FranG (11. Dezember 2008)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Für das Geld hättest du aber gut Licht bekommen  Du willst dir ja nur die Bikerär... der Mädels anschauen


Mist, erwischt


----------



## ralf (11. Dezember 2008)

So,

dann melde ich mich auch mal zu Wort:

12 Biker zogen aus dem Ruf des Lüderich zu folgen. Die positive Wettervorhersage von Montag hatte sich mittlerweile völlig gewandelt. Völliger Morast war angesagt, so daß niemand protestierte, als der obere Teil der Männerauffahrt umfahren wurde.
Ungewöhnliche Pannen folgten. Ein Platter im Morast, das macht bei der Reparatur richtig Spaß, und eine abgefallene Kurbel ist schon eher selten ... 

Wirklicher Flow wollte nicht aufkommen, da jeder seinen individuellen Kampf mit den Verhältnissen hatte. 

Aufgelockert hat dann Guidos spontaner "Temperamentsausbruch". 

Immerhin wurde der Lüderich bezwungen. Unter den gegebenen Umständen eine wirkliche Leistung. Schaden an Leib und Leben hat auch niemand genommen. 

Ich freue mich auf die Weihnachtsfeier nächste Woche! 
Ab dann kehren wir auch wieder zum *"L"* zurück ... 
Gestern war ja eher "S" und nicht "M" wie angesagt ... 

Gruß Ralf 

PS: Heute liege ich leider flach. Das hat aber nichts mit der gestrigen Tour zu tun. Da war eh eine schwelende Unpässlichkeit im Anzug.

PS2: Habe innert 6 Wochen einen Satz HS33 Bremsbeläge heruntergebremst. Eher ungewöhnlich, da die sonst so um die Km 4000 halten. Schei$$wetter ...


----------



## Kettenfresser (16. Dezember 2008)

So Jungs , 
wer war denn heute im Köfo unterwegs nähe der Baumschule so um 15:00 Uhr ???


----------



## Montana (17. Dezember 2008)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5401870&postcount=755

Ob ich mitfahre oder nicht entscheidet sich spätestens 15:00 Uhr.

Gruß Guido


----------



## Montana (17. Dezember 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5401870&postcount=755
> 
> Ob ich mitfahre oder nicht entscheidet sich spätestens 15:00 Uhr.
> 
> Gruß Guido



Sorry, Leute. Ich bin heute nicht dabei. 

Ich kuriere mich lieber aus. So gerne ich auch dabei wäre, es wird mir bei diesen Wetter Bedingungen zu viel. Die Vernunft hat gesiegt.

Allen die fahren wünsche ich trotzdem viel Spaß und leckeren Glühwein 

Gruß _Guido_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (17. Dezember 2008)

Da das Wetter heute nicht meiner Kleidung entspricht  ich noch mit einer Erkältung kämpfe  und der Fuß noch weh tut werde ich heute nicht mitfahren. 
Sorry. 
Vielleicht das nächste mal !!! Wünsche euch aber viel Spass bei der Tour


----------



## Montana (17. Dezember 2008)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Da das Wetter heute nicht meiner Kleidung entspricht  ich noch mit einer Erkältung kämpfe  und der Fuß noch weh tut werde ich heute nicht mitfahren.
> Sorry.
> Vielleicht das nächste mal !!! Wünsche euch aber viel Spass bei der Tour



Gute Besserung, Sven 

Zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr können wir ja mal was um Tdf und Lohmar _rumcruisen_


----------



## Kettenfresser (17. Dezember 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Gute Besserung, Sven
> 
> Zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr können wir ja mal was um Tdf und Lohmar _rumcruisen_



Wünsche dir auch eine gute Besserung und lass dich was pflegen ja 
Gerne


----------



## Handlampe (18. Dezember 2008)

Nee, wat war dat schön.

Jetzt wissen wir endlich, was wir bei den ganzen Glühweintouren immer falsch gemacht haben: 

Wir sind erst am Ende der Tour zum Weihnachtsmarkt gefahren. 

Jörg hat den neuen Trend aufgezeigt: Am Anfang bzw. mitten in der Tour zum WM, dort in möglichst kurzer Zeit möglichst viele alkoholhaltige Getränke zu sich nehmen und dann völlig schmerz befreit sämtliche fiesen Trails der Umgebung bei leichtem Nieselregen und Schlamm bis zum abwinken hinunter zu stürzen.

Baut Adrenalin eigentlich Alkohol ab? Ich war nämlich nach der Tour wieder nüchtern 

Danke nochmal an Jörg und den Rest der Bekloppten für den Riesenspaß.


----------



## bikekiller (18. Dezember 2008)

Tach !
Baut ihr KFLer auch mit an dem neuen Bikepark in Leppe ;o) ???
Der juchu sucht noch fleissige Schippenschieber.

Ach ja, die Leppe Sache gibt es hier offiziell: http://www.bavweb.de/metabolon.html

Frage mich, was dort noch gebaut werden soll ? Sieht irgendwie so aus, als wäre dort schon ein oder zwei Rennen gefahren worden...

  

Wer weiß hier mehr ?

Ansonsten gibt es zu sagen: Frohes Fest und guten Rutsch. 

@montana: Sorry dass ich immer noch nicht radel aber ich darf echt arbeiten und wer weiß, vielleicht kommt was dabei raus. Ich werde berichten, sobald es was Neues gibt.

@old KFL team: es war so schön mit euch !!!


----------



## juchhu (18. Dezember 2008)

bikekiller schrieb:


> ...
> Wer weiß hier mehr ?
> ...



Frag doch beim MTBvD nach.
Oder lies im "Black Mountain Bikepark Leppe"-Unterforum nach.


----------



## Schnegge (18. Dezember 2008)

juchhu schrieb:


> Frag doch beim MTBvD nach.
> Oder lies im "Black Mountain Bikepark Leppe"-Unterforum nach.



Bitte jetzt nicht auch noch in unserem Fred.....


----------



## Montana (18. Dezember 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Nee, wat war dat schön.
> 
> Jetzt wissen wir endlich, was wir bei den ganzen Glühweintouren immer falsch gemacht haben:
> 
> ...



So neu ist das wieder nicht, lieber Uwe. Das machen wir seit 2005 so 

Schade dass ich nicht dabei sein konnte, aber es wäre total unvernünftig gewesen. Sieht bei mir schwer nach 'ner heftigen Bronchitis aus 

Gruß Guido


----------



## 2RaFa (18. Dezember 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Sieht bei mir schwer nach 'ner heftigen Bronchitis aus
> 
> Gruß Guido



Gute Besserung auch vom Doc!
Bin selbst für weitere 14 Tage am Biken gehindert nach OP meines KTS* links. Ich hoffe, danach gehts im Neuen Jahr weiter ohne das nächtliche Taubheitsgefühl in der Hand.
Freue mich auf Matschtouren mit Euch im Neuen Jahr!
Wünsche allen bis dahin erholsame Tage!

Heiner

*KTS = Karpaltunnel-Syndrom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikekiller (23. Dezember 2008)

nö und noch mal nö   
Dich hab ich ja auch gar nicht gefragt, sondern die KFL Leute. 



juchhu schrieb:


> Frag doch beim MTBvD nach.
> Oder lies im "Black Mountain Bikepark Leppe"-Unterforum nach.



und bin schon wieder raus


----------



## ultra2 (24. Dezember 2008)




----------



## Montana (24. Dezember 2008)

_Ich wünsche allen KFLer -innen

ein schönes Weihnachtsfest

Feiert nett und lasst euch reich beschenken


Gruß Guido
​_


----------



## andy-klein (24. Dezember 2008)

Ich möchte mich den Weihnachtsgrüßen anschließen


----------



## Kettenfresser (25. Dezember 2008)

Ich wünsche allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und besinnliche Festtage


----------



## Delgado (25. Dezember 2008)

Ich glaub ich hab grad'n paar Déja vues.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (25. Dezember 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich hab grad'n paar Déja vues.



Der gute Sven ist halt nicht so beschränkt in seinen Wünschen


----------



## Razzor (26. Dezember 2008)

Frohe Festtage euch allen 

Bin wieder zurück von meiner Schulung. Nun habe ich im Anschluss an mein Zivi ein neuen Job 

Endlich wieder Mountainbiken


----------



## Pepin (28. Dezember 2008)

Gibt es morgen eine Montagstour von der Schmitze Bud?


----------



## bernhardwalter (29. Dezember 2008)

Von mir leider nicht,muß mich noch um andere Dinge kümmern.



Pepin schrieb:


> Gibt es morgen eine Montagstour von der Schmitze Bud?


----------



## Montana (31. Dezember 2008)

_Ich wünsche allen KFLer -innen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und alles denkbar Gute für 2009

Ich freue mich auf viele weitere nette KFL und -Umgebung Touren mit Euch im kommenden Jahr


Gruß Guido
​_


----------



## Jerd (5. Januar 2009)

Auch dir ein frohes Neues, Guido! Wie sieht es denn mit Mittwoch aus? Ich wäre bei einer Wellnessrunde unter den üblichen Vorbehalten (eventuell Kundentermin) dabei!


----------



## Schnegge (7. Januar 2009)

So, bin nach eineinhalb Wochen Zittauer Gebirge rocken:










 auch wieder im Lande... Zuerst einmal 

*Frohes Neues*

an alle.

Heute Abend gibts zum Jahresauftakt folgendes frostiges Ereigniss.

Also warm anziehen und anmelden

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## bernhardwalter (7. Januar 2009)

Habe heute Abend noch einen Termin nach 8 und werde dann mit Michael @ Pepin noch ne Runde durch die Wahnerheide machen,euch allen viel Spass und nicht einfrieren


----------



## Montana (7. Januar 2009)

Schnegge schrieb:


> So, bin nach eineinhalb Wochen Zittauer Gebirge rocken:
> auch wieder im Lande... Zuerst einmal
> 
> *Frohes Neues*
> ...



Ebenso Frohes Neues 

Schöne Ecke  Jörg und dazu auch kein Schnee ... obwohl es da im Moment wohl auch anderes aussieht. 

Ich bin heute abend nicht dabei ... mein Auto geht nicht  und daher bin ich mit dem Zug unterwegs und habe so gar keine Möglichkeit nach Brück zu kommen ... ausserdem steht das Votec seit dem 10.12.2008 immer noch _schlammverkrustet_ im Keller. 

Hoffen wir mal auf die nächsten Wochen. Viel Spaß im Schnee und bis bald

Gruß _Guido_


----------



## Jerd (7. Januar 2009)

Ich hab mir leider einen Schnupfen eingefangen und muss für heute absagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grünschnabel46 (8. Januar 2009)

...Tour gestern war erste Sahne , super Strecke , tolle Konditionen , so Verhältnisse hat man nicht all zu oft . Großes Lob an den Guide !

gruß udo


----------



## 2RaFa (11. Januar 2009)

bald ist er vorbei: der Winter im KFL-Land!
es wäre doch toll, hier ein paar *MTB-im-Schnee-Bilder *zu sehen!
der Winter ist / war ja wirklich mächtig-prächtig!

ich fang mal an ...
mit dem Rad am "Schlammteich" (N50 56.713 E7 11.926)
weitere folgen ...


----------



## andy-klein (12. Januar 2009)

2RaFa schrieb:


> bald ist er vorbei: der Winter im KFL-Land!
> es wäre doch toll, hier ein paar *MTB-im-Schnee-Bilder *zu sehen!
> der Winter ist / war ja wirklich mächtig-prächtig!
> 
> ...



Na damit kann ich doch auch dienen. Nachfolgende Bilder habe ich bei meiner Tour am freitagnachmittag gemacht:




(Bike auf dem Rennweg)




(Gleiche Stelle am Rennweg)




(Am Bahnübergang an der Baumschule)




(An der Holzbrücke am Flehbachmühlenweg)


----------



## i-men (13. Januar 2009)

Tja Freunde des gepflegten Winterbikens, solche Bilder wird es morgen wohl nicht mehr geben.
Aber egal, ich sach nur Mittwochstermin

Immer schön in Bewegung bleiben.


----------



## Montana (14. Januar 2009)

i-men schrieb:


> Tja Freunde des gepflegten Winterbikens, solche Bilder wird es morgen wohl nicht mehr geben.
> Aber egal, ich sach nur Mittwochstermin
> 
> Immer schön in Bewegung bleiben.



Finde ich klasse  , Ingo und auch mutig 

Ich habe jedoch heute Abend noch einen wichtigen Termin und kann daher nicht mitfahren. Ich wünsche euch aber viel Spaß bei diesem speziellen Abenteuer 

Bis hoffentlich bald mal wieder

Gruß Guido


----------



## i-men (14. Januar 2009)

Da sich ja kein Allwetterharter KFLer (oder auch andere) gemeldet hat, werde ich den Eintrag mal canceln.
Das heisst natürlich nicht, dass Udo (grünschnabel46) und meine Wenigkeit nicht fahren. Aber dann kann ich mir die Anfahrt zum Treffpunkt sparen und wir starten von Forsbach aus.

Falls es also doch noch jemanden reitet kann er sich ja mal melden. Wenn wir fahren (Regen?) lesen wir gerne nach weitere Mitfahrer auf.


----------



## bernhardwalter (14. Januar 2009)

Ich kann Heute leider auch nicht,habe noch etwas zutun.
Allen anderen viel Spass bei den besonderen Witterungsverhältnissen


----------



## Schnegge (21. Januar 2009)

kaum kann ich mal nich' schläft der Mittwochstreff ein... 

Hab 'ne Virusgrippe erwischt und bin seit Sonntag außer Gefecht gesetzt...

Ab nächste Woche lebt dann die Tadition hoffentlich wieder auf...

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## grünschnabel46 (21. Januar 2009)

...na dann mal gute Besserung . Hab vorhin mit I-Men telefoniert und die Wege scheinen auch im Augenblick recht tückisch ...also bis nächste Woche...

Udo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernhardwalter (22. Januar 2009)

Gute Besserung Jörgich habe dann gestern eine kleine Strassen bergauf und Bergabrunde rund um Lohmar gemacht.


----------



## ralf (24. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

wie sieht das aus? Wetter soll ja trocken bleiben.
Kriegen wir Mittwoch wohl einen Wellnessklassiker hin?

Ralf


----------



## i-men (26. Januar 2009)

Ja aber unbedingt


----------



## grünschnabel46 (26. Januar 2009)

...aber so was von unbedingt!!!


----------



## Razzor (26. Januar 2009)

Für mich ist das noch eindeutig zu kalt. Beim letzten mal habe ich erst zu Hause gemerkt wie kalt es war. 
Ich fahre wieder mit, sobald es bisschen wärmer geworden ist. Ich hoffe bald.


----------



## Jerd (27. Januar 2009)

ralf schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wie sieht das aus? Wetter soll ja trocken bleiben.
> Kriegen wir Mittwoch wohl einen Wellnessklassiker hin?
> ...



Unter der Einschränkung "Wenn ich rechtzeitig vom Kunden wegkomme" bin ich dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernhardwalter (27. Januar 2009)

Ich habe mich mal bei der Schnellness Gruppe eingetragenmache aber die Mitfahrt davon abhängig ob ich morgen noch den Freilauf wieder anslaufen bekomme denn am Montag konnte ich mich nur noch mit Kabelbindern retten,werde aber noch eine Info im Netz abgeben und nur nicht zu schnell fahren,sonst gehe ich wieder verlorenund ich kenne mich doch nicht aus weil ich doch der klassiche Hinterherfahrer bin.
Also dann vieleicht bis Morgenabend


----------



## i-men (28. Januar 2009)

Dito.

Wäre auch Wellnessteilnehmer bei Gruppensplitting (nein das ist nichts versautes)

Ja,wo sind denn die Wellnässer??


----------



## Schnegge (28. Januar 2009)

Wollte heute ganz klassisch 'ne Tütberg/Lüderichrunde drehen... Bei Badarf lässt sich das Tempo auch nach unten korregieren  Höhenmeter wird's topografisch bedingt aber geben... ich hab nämlich keine Lust heute noch den Lüderich abzutragen

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## grünschnabel46 (28. Januar 2009)

..die Fraktion aus dem "ober"bergischen reist über die Kirche an dem Weg an ..

Bis später

Udo


----------



## Jerd (28. Januar 2009)

Ich kann und komme. Hier ist der Wellness-Termin: Bitte anmelden


----------



## Montana (28. Januar 2009)

Jerd schrieb:


> Ich kann und komme. Hier ist der Wellness-Termin: Bitte anmelden




Ich stehe als Rückraumfahrer heute leider nicht zur Verfügung  ... muss erst den Schock der letzten Tage verkraften 

... ich hatte die Halbfinaltermine doch schon fest eingeplant ...

Viel Spaß


----------



## bernhardwalter (28. Januar 2009)

Hallo Guido,

Du trägst aber noch nicht schwarz,oder???Scherz



Montana schrieb:


> Ich stehe als Rückraumfahrer heute leider nicht zur Verfügung  ... muss erst den Schock der letzten Tage verkraften
> 
> ... ich hatte die Halbfinaltermine doch schon fest eingeplant ...
> 
> Viel Spaß


----------



## Schnegge (28. Januar 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

muss leider für heute Absagen...  zuhause liegen alle mit Fieber und Grippe flach... muss also ein bischen Krankenpfleger spielen...

Ich lasse den Termin einfach mal drin.
Wer kann das Guiding übernehmen?

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Montana (28. Januar 2009)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> Hallo Guido,
> 
> Du trägst aber noch nicht schwarz,oder???Scherz



Nö ... ich doch nicht  Es wird schon wieder aufwärts gehen 

Ich wünsche Dir und den Anderen viel Spaß im Wald ... 
wenn meine Form wieder einigermassen zurück kommt  dann bin ich bald wieder mal dabei 

*@ Jörg*

Gute Besserung an Deine "Bande"


----------



## bernhardwalter (28. Januar 2009)

Ja mach das Guido,einige warten schon darauf  nicht auf die Form sondern das du zurück kommst



Montana schrieb:


> Nö ... ich doch nicht  Es wird schon wieder aufwärts gehen
> 
> Ich wünsche Dir und den Anderen viel Spaß im Wald ...
> wenn meine Form wieder einigermassen zurück kommt  dann bin ich bald wieder mal dabei
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jerd (28. Januar 2009)

Nette Tour heute, trotz Tragestrecken und alledem! Danke Ralf für das Guiding!


----------



## i-men (30. Januar 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> wenn meine Form wieder einigermassen zurück kommt  dann bin ich bald wieder mal dabei



Mensch Guido, die Form kommt doch von selbst beim fahren zurück (wie war das noch mit dem Huhn und dem Ei )


----------



## joscho (30. Januar 2009)

Das Ei.


----------



## i-men (30. Januar 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Das Ei.



Und wer hats erfunden ehh gelegt?


----------



## Schnegge (30. Januar 2009)

i-men schrieb:


> Und wer hats erfunden ehh gelegt?



Die kann man doch in jedem Supermarkt kaufen... also hat joscho recht


----------



## joscho (30. Januar 2009)

i-men schrieb:


> Und wer hats erfunden ehh gelegt?



Der evolutionäre Vorfahre des Huhns - wahrscheinlich ein Schweizer 

Es gibt da noch ein Erklärungsmodell, allerdings nicht ganz so logisch wie Schnegges;
Da wenn im Ei, aber nie im Huhn, die Mutation stattfindet, muss erst das Ei und dann das Huhn dagewesen sein.
(Klug*******r OFF)


----------



## Delgado (30. Januar 2009)

Dafür hat's doch Spezialisten


----------



## MTB-Kao (2. Februar 2009)

So, melde mich auch mal wieder zurück. Habe schon wieder viel zu lange bikefreie Zeit hinter mir  Aber dafür konnte ich mein "Winterbike" weiter aufbauen. Mein altes Cube hat nun...

...LX- statt Deore-Krubel
...Magura Louise 180/180 statt Julie 180/160
...eine Marzocchi 120mm statt der Skareb 100mm
...einen gekröpften statt einem geraden Lenker

Ich hoffe, ich kann es blad mal ausführen


----------



## Schnegge (2. Februar 2009)

Hallöle,

bin am Mittwoch mal wieder nicht dabei. Hüte seit Freitag mal wieder das Bett...  Aber ich war ja dieses Jahr schon dreimal biken 

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernhardwalter (3. Februar 2009)

Na dann gute Besserung und wie geht es deiner Familie wieder gesund?
dann bis demnächst

gruß
Bernhard



Schnegge schrieb:


> Hallöle,
> 
> bin am Mittwoch mal wieder nicht dabei. Hüte seit Freitag mal wieder das Bett...  Aber ich war ja dieses Jahr schon dreimal biken
> 
> ...


----------



## Montana (3. Februar 2009)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Hallöle,
> 
> bin am Mittwoch mal wieder nicht dabei. Hüte seit Freitag mal wieder das Bett...  Aber ich war ja dieses Jahr schon dreimal biken
> 
> ...



Von mir auch gute Besserung, Jörg. 

Kann mich noch gut an die Zeit mit kleinen Menschen erinnern, da steckt man sich flott gegenseitig an 

Ich bin heute in Lev unterwegs und morgen bei einem Geburtstag.

Nächste Woche müsste es eigentlich mal wieder in Königsforst gehen.
Ich war ja ewig nicht mehr da, der Wald kennt mich bestimmt garnicht mehr 

Gruß _Guido _


----------



## MTB-Kao (4. Februar 2009)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Hallöle,
> 
> bin am Mittwoch mal wieder nicht dabei. Hüte seit Freitag mal wieder das Bett...  Aber ich war ja dieses Jahr schon dreimal biken
> 
> ...



Warte mal ab bis der Nachwuchs in den Kindergarten kommt  

Auf jeden Fall gute Besserung. Ich kann heute auch nicht, ich muss im Satory Karneval feiern


----------



## andy-klein (4. Februar 2009)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Warte mal ab bis der Nachwuchs in den Kindergarten kommt
> 
> Auf jeden Fall gute Besserung. Ich kann heute auch nicht, ich muss im Satory Karneval feiern



Na dann pack auf jeden Fall genug Euros ein. Die nehmen fÃ¼r 0,2l Dom KÃ¶lsch â¬2,10  
Damit liegen sie zwar noch â¬ 0,10 unter der Messe, die aber wenigstens Gaffel ausschenken.
Trotzdem viel SpaÃ


----------



## MTB-Kao (4. Februar 2009)

andy-klein schrieb:


> Na dann pack auf jeden Fall genug Euros ein. Die nehmen für 0,2l Dom Kölsch 2,10
> Damit liegen sie zwar noch  0,10 unter der Messe, die aber wenigstens Gaffel ausschenken.
> Trotzdem viel Spaß



Danke für den Hinweis  Aber da ich morgen arbeiten muss, wird es eh nicht viel mit Trinken. Und bei Dom erst recht nicht :kotz:


----------



## MTB-Kao (4. Februar 2009)

Übrigens:

Ich verkaufe meinen Ciclosport HAC4 Pro Plus. Das Teil hat Pulsuhr, Höhenmesser, Trittfrequenz, die üblichen Bikefunktionen u.v.m. Im Lieferumfang ist das USB-Interface zur Auswertung am PC, Brustgurt, ein zweiter Radsender und ein zweiter Lenkerklipp enthalten.

Das Teil ist gebraucht.

Bei Interesse einfach bei mir melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (8. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

es ist relativ ruhig hier und das ist auch normal, es ja schließlich mal wieder Winter  und im 5ten Jahr _jeden Mittwoch im Winter KFL nightride_ kann sich die Begeisterung auch mal ein wenig zurückhaltender darstellen.Es gab eine große Fluktuation und die persönlichen Verhältnisse der diversen guides und Mitfahrer haben sich auch geändert und dann ist das halt so 

Aber es wird immer weitergehen, da bin ich mir ganz sicher 

In der kommenden Woche stelle *ich* mir für die _Wellnessfraktion_ entweder eine _ab SchlebuschTour_ mit Jerd oder eine _100% KFL WF Tour_ vor.

Was die Schnellen machen weiß ich nicht, aber da wird bestimmt irgend was passieren, oder?

Grüße an Alle und noch einen schönen Sonntag.

_Guido_


----------



## Kettenfresser (8. Februar 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> es ist relativ ruhig hier und das ist auch normal, es ja schließlich mal wieder Winter  und im 5ten Jahr _jeden Mittwoch im Winter KFL nightride_ kann sich die Begeisterung auch mal ein wenig zurückhaltender darstellen.Es gab eine große Fluktuation und die persönlichen Verhältnisse der diversen guides und Mitfahrer haben sich auch geändert und dann ist das halt so
> 
> ...



Ja Guido früher war es besser ?? Nein halt anders . Die Entwicklung geht nicht nur beim Bike voran sondern auch beim Fahrer . 
Schließlich hat ja jeder seine persönlichen vorlieben . Der eine so der andere so . 
Aber es freut mich das ich wieder was von dir lesen . Besonders das der KFL schon im 5´ten Jahr von uns befahren wird erstaunt mich sehr. 
Finde ich gut das du wieder was machst . Leider kennst du mein altes Problem ich würde gerne muss aber arbeiten ( Spät ) . Aber wenn es wärmer wird klappt das bestimmt mal mit uns


----------



## Montana (8. Februar 2009)

Stimmt natürlich, früher war es anders  und ja, es startet das 5 tes Jahr KFL   - der Start war 2005 im Sommer.

Es geht ja nicht nur um mich ... andere machen ja auch was oder sogar viel mehr. 

Schade mit Deiner Spätschicht  ... heute war ich in der Wahner Heide unterwegs, genau geschrieben von Tdf nach Altenrath und von dort in die Wahner Heide, du hättest mir ruhig etwas bei der Trailsuche helfen können 

Bis hoffentlich bald wieder

Gruß Guido



Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Ja Guido früher war es besser ?? Nein halt anders . Die Entwicklung geht nicht nur beim Bike voran sondern auch beim Fahrer .
> Schließlich hat ja jeder seine persönlichen vorlieben . Der eine so der andere so .
> Aber es freut mich das ich wieder was von dir lesen . Besonders das der KFL schon im 5´ten Jahr von uns befahren wird erstaunt mich sehr.
> Finde ich gut das du wieder was machst . Leider kennst du mein altes Problem ich würde gerne muss aber arbeiten ( Spät ) . Aber wenn es wärmer wird klappt das bestimmt mal mit uns


----------



## Pepin (8. Februar 2009)

Werde morgen und übermorgen auch an der Schmitzebud starten:
Aber mit dem Trekkingrad auf festen Wegen. Um den Flughafen bis Zündorf:

http://www.radlerfruen.de/a_termin_aus.php?id=1155
http://www.radlerfruen.de/a_termin_aus.php?id=1156

wer lust hat kann ja mitkommen.


----------



## Pepin (9. Februar 2009)

Danke Bernhard für deine Motivation:
Hier die kurze Nachlese
http://www.radlerfruen.de/a_termin_aus.php?id=1155


----------



## Delgado (9. Februar 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> es ist relativ ruhig hier und das ist auch normal, es ja schließlich mal wieder Winter  und im 5ten Jahr _jeden Mittwoch im Winter KFL nightride_ kann sich die Begeisterung auch mal ein wenig zurückhaltender darstellen.




Genau, aber ab spätestens April brauchen wir Euch wieder zur Eingewöhnung in die neue Saison. Das war super letztes Jahr und hat uns viel gebracht 

Bis bald.

Micha


PS: Bernhard, Grüße sind angekommen und werden hiermit erwiedert


----------



## Schnegge (10. Februar 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich werd mich morgen nochmal zurückhalten... nach drei Wochen Grippe hab ich immer noch Halsschmerzen 
Nächste Woche geth's dann hoffentlich wieder in gewohnter Schnellnessmanier weiter...

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## jokomen (10. Februar 2009)

Hey, 

dann mal gute Besserung. Dann hat`s Dich ja voll erwischt ! Wird bestimmt schon wieder. So Typen wie Du, sind doch nicht klein zu kriegen !


----------



## Enrgy (10. Februar 2009)

jokomen schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> dann mal gute Besserung. Dann hat`s Dich ja voll erwischt ! Wird bestimmt schon wieder. So Typen wie Du, sind doch nicht klein zu kriegen !



Was ist eigentlich mit dir los, Jürgen? Erst im WP ganz vorne dabei, und nun seit 4 Wochen keine Einträge mehr.... Trainingslager? Arbeitsstress? Schlimmeres?...


----------



## jokomen (10. Februar 2009)

Mann, hier steht man ja voll unter Kontrolle  Keine Sorge, bin fast jeden Tag aufem Bock und fahre Punkte ein. Quasi Trainingslager.  Werden alle  noch in Kürze nachgetragen. Da werde ich die Jungens vorne wieder aufmischen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (10. Februar 2009)

jokomen schrieb:


> Werden alle  noch in Kürze nachgetragen. Da werde ich die Jungens vorne wieder aufmischen




Hähä, so gefällt mir das!


----------



## Schnegge (17. Februar 2009)

So mal wieder den thread nach vorne holen... 

morgen soll's dann mal wieder 'ne KFL-Runde geben... 

Ich hoffe das Wetter und meine Fitness spielen mit 

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Jerd (24. Februar 2009)

Wie sieht's denn morgen mit Wellness aus? Ich würde sogar guiden, und zwar in Hardt und Schluchter Heide. Hier anmelden


----------



## bikekiller (25. Februar 2009)

Hallo Jerd,

ich würde gerne mitkommen aber heute ist ja Aschermittwoch und damit strenger Fastentag. Aber nächste Woche wäre ich gerne dabei. Ich lade meine Lampe einmal auf.


----------



## bernhardwalter (25. Februar 2009)

Da isse ja wieder

Hallo Gertrud lange nichts mehr von dir gehört und gesehendu kannst ruhig mitfahren bei uns gibt es auch nur Wasser und Brot und das ist doch fasten,oder  Spass,Spass

LG
Bernhard



bikekiller schrieb:


> Hallo Jerd,
> 
> ich würde gerne mitkommen aber heute ist ja Aschermittwoch und damit strenger Fastentag. Aber nächste Woche wäre ich gerne dabei. Ich lade meine Lampe einmal auf.


----------



## Montana (25. Februar 2009)

bikekiller schrieb:


> Hallo Jerd,
> 
> ich würde gerne mitkommen aber heute ist ja Aschermittwoch und damit strenger Fastentag. Aber nächste Woche wäre ich gerne dabei. Ich lade meine Lampe einmal auf.



Da schliesse ich mich der _bikekillerin_  an ... Heute passt es nicht, nächste Woche schon eher 

Viel Spaß an alle, die unterwegs sein werden.

Gruß _Guido_


----------



## bikekiller (25. Februar 2009)

Ja da isse wieder. Bin etwas busy ;o) weil ich doch nun offizeller Lieferant für SportScheck bin mit meinen neuen coolen Shirts. Und weil doch jetzt am WOE die Messen wieder losgehen, z.B. in Essen (Fr, Sa und So).

Aber ich will im Sommer der Jakobsweg biken und dafür braucht es Grundlagen ohne Ende also werde ich nun wieder mehr biken. Und Wellness ist genau mein Tempo, das weißt Du doch


----------



## Montana (25. Februar 2009)

Die KFL Team Wellness Fraktion IG ist hier zu finden ...

Bitte bei Interesse anmelden  Danke an Ralf für die Idee 


... was immer auch das Ganze bringen soll ... 

Gruß _Guido_


----------



## DerSven (25. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

Wann fahrt ihr wieder?
Ich bin neu hier und würde mich gern anschließen...

Viele Grüße,
Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jerd (25. Februar 2009)

DerSven schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Wann fahrt ihr wieder?
> Ich bin neu hier und würde mich gern anschließen...
> ...



Immer Mittwochs -eigentlich


----------



## joscho (25. Februar 2009)

Danke Jerd für die Tour und den Sektempfang 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




War mal wieder ein schöner Nightride in netter Gesellschaft.


----------



## ralf (25. Februar 2009)

... und richtig viele Stürze gab es ... 

Für den *Krankenhausfred* reicht es aber gottlob nicht ... 




Montana schrieb:


> Die KFL Team Wellness Fraktion IG ist hier zu finden ...
> 
> Bitte bei Interesse anmelden  Danke an Ralf für die Idee
> 
> ...



... schon drin ...


----------



## Montana (26. Februar 2009)

ralf schrieb:


> ... und richtig viele Stürze gab es ...
> 
> Für den *Krankenhausfred* reicht es aber gottlob nicht ...
> 
> ...



Super 

Ich wäre heute gerne dabei gewesen .... aber morgen steht mal wieder Fußballspielen in Lev an und 2 Tage hintereinander geht nicht


----------



## i-men (26. Februar 2009)

ralf schrieb:


> ... und richtig viele Stürze gab es ...
> 
> Für den *Krankenhausfred* reicht es aber gottlob nicht ...



Euch kann man wieder nicht allein lassen.


----------



## hama687 (26. Februar 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> Super
> 
> Ich wäre heute gerne dabei gewesen .... aber morgen steht mal wieder Fußballspielen in Lev an und 2 Tage hintereinander geht nicht



hamm die Bayer04er wieder Spielermangel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (26. Februar 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Danke Jerd für die Tour und den Sektempfang
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich kann mich meinem Vorschreiber nur anschließen - Danke Jerd, nett war es. Und ausschließlich nette Mitfahrer/in.


----------



## Jerd (26. Februar 2009)

Kurze Tourbeschreibung.

Es fanden sich inlusive Guide insgesamt 9 Leute in Brück ein. Die Tour ging zunächst auf Schleichwegen zum Dellbrücker Tierheim, von dort auf Trampelpfaden weiter Richtung Pfadfinderhaus (hier stürzte abgehtdiepost an einem Bordstein), und dann in die Schluchter Heide, wo der eine oder andere Trail mitgenommen wurde. In Refrath über die Straße und gleich links noch einen Bogen geschlagen, bevor es dann zum Spielplatz an der Saaler Mühle ging.

Von dort dann Richtung Grube Cox und links herum in die Hardt, die Gardasee-Abfahrt wurde bei der Gelegenheit auch noch mitgenommen. Wieder auf dem Hauptweg kam es zu einem zweiten Sturz. Richtung Naturfreundehaus nahmen wir zunächst einen Trail, teilten dann jedoch die Gruppe auf. Eine, geführt von Konfuzius, fuhr weiter trailaufwärts, die andere nahm die breite, geteerte Auffahrt. Am höchten Punkt der Hardt traf man sich wieder und nahm nun gemeinsam den Trail über dem Schwimmbad in Angriff. Leider hatte es da zu regnen begonnen. In der steilen Geraden im Mittelteil, die extrem glitschig war, erwischte es dabei abgehtdiepost erneut. Und Ralf legte sich wenig später beim Anfahren auch noch hin.

Vom Denkmal ging die Tour jetzt weiter zur Grube Cox und dann am Friedhof in BG wieder in die Schluchter Heide, wo noch ein paar weitere Trails abgefahren wurden. Dann wieder auf Trmapelpfaden zum Dellbrücker Tierheim und den schönen Speed-Trail am Friedhof entlang und dann nach Hause. 

Insgesamt so etwa 30 km und 300 Höhenmeter bei 12 km/h im Schnitt.

Dank an alle Mitfahrer, mir hat es sehr viel Spaß gemacht  Und allen Verunglückten gute Besserung, so das nötig ist!


----------



## Montana (26. Februar 2009)

hama687 schrieb:


> hamm die Bayer04er wieder Spielermangel?



Sieht fast so aus  Ich bin heute Abend voll im feindlichen Gebiet 
direkt gegenüber dem umzubauenden Stadion ... im Soccer Centor ... Betriebsport wird betrieben  ... 

. . . da kannste auch nicht im *FC Trikot *auflaufen 

Übrigens : Nun bist Du wieder im Team


----------



## Jerd (2. März 2009)

Guido, ist Mittwoch jetzt sicher Wellness? Ich muss meine Woche planen


----------



## Montana (2. März 2009)

Jerd schrieb:


> Guido, ist Mittwoch jetzt sicher Wellness? Ich muss meine Woche planen



Ja, Gerd, es wird _*hardcore Wellness *_geben 

Die Wetteraussichten sind zwar nicht berühmt aber die Hoffnung stirbt bekanntlich zuletzt. 

Je nach Wetterlage hätte ich mal wieder Lust auf *KF* classic  oder gemütlich *L*  
d.h diesmal ohne Männeraufstieg, sorry Ralf 

Die Rahmenbedingungen sind ja bekannt: 

ca. 30 km - ca. 400 hm - 12 - 13 km/h 

Hier flott anmelden


----------



## i-men (2. März 2009)

Erster


----------



## grünschnabel46 (2. März 2009)

Zweiter


----------



## Montana (2. März 2009)

Klasse  schon zwei 

Nochmal kurz zum Sinn des Ganzen  ich denke wir sollten den Mittwochtermin *zur Zeit * dazu nutzen sehr gemütlich GA1 zu fahren und an den anderen Tagen _je nach Bedarf _ mehr Gas geben. Im _richtigen_ Frühjahr können wir das Pensum wieder etwas steigern.


----------



## Jerd (2. März 2009)

Dritter


----------



## peter1bike (2. März 2009)

vierter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (2. März 2009)

Erster

Schnellnesstour ist auch online...


----------



## grünschnabel46 (2. März 2009)

...geht doch , schnell noch mal eine flotte Runde im fast-Frühling drehen ,  bevor wir uns am Donnerstag wieder eher Richtung Winter  als Richtung Frühling orientieren ...
Gruß,Udo


----------



## Montana (3. März 2009)

Hach .... Poesie in unserem Thread  (1,2,3,4,1) 

Die Beiträge werden immer literarischer  

Schön, dass es wieder zwei Gruppen gibt und nun noch fleissig anmelden. 

 *Wellness*  oder *Schnellness*  , das entscheidest Du


----------



## bikekiller (4. März 2009)

es regnet ununterbrochen ...


----------



## Montana (4. März 2009)

bikekiller schrieb:


> es regnet ununterbrochen ...



Nöö ... hier (Leverkusen) nicht  Hier war nur kurz ein wenig Niesel. 
Was sagt denn der Wetterradar? Ich möchte schon gerne fahren 

Ich hätte heute mal wieder Lust auf KFL classic ... sind wir zwar schon tausend Mal gefahren, aber die Runde ist doch soooooo schön , oder?



Gruß _Guido_


----------



## bikekiller (4. März 2009)

jetzt is wieder schööööön mit sonnenrot und blauem himmel also bis gleich dann !


----------



## Montana (4. März 2009)

bikekiller schrieb:


> jetzt is wieder schööööön mit sonnenrot und blauem himmel also bis gleich dann !



Klasse, ich freue mich ganz besonders, ist ja schon ewig her 

Bis später


----------



## Montana (5. März 2009)

. und damit kommen wir zum Bericht der letzten Tour:

_KFL hardcore Wellness  nightride Tour 04.03.2009 _

Zum Glück hat sich der Regen um einen Tag verspätet denn heute wäre das nichts geworden.


*Mitfahrer  in der Wellness Fraktion :*

_ i-men 
grünschnabel46 
Jerd 
peter1bike 
DerSven 
Schildbürger 
bikekiller
MTB-Kao 
Gülle
Montana
_

*Dazu von den Schnellnessern :*

_Schnegge
Konfuzius
Berrnhardwalter_

*Tourbeschreibung:*

Auf gewohntem Weg ging es Richtung Wildpark, dann fuhren wir den klassischen Einstieg in den Königsforst Richtung *matschetrail*, diesen nahmen wir natürlich mit großer Vorfreude mit und er zeigte sich uns auch in hervorragender Qualität und Güte  zum Glück ist dort niemand versunken. Dann trafen wir _Jörg und sein Bande_ wieder dazu unseren _Peter. Lars _wurde auf eigenen Wunsch ausgestaucht und fuhr mit _Schnegge_ weiter.

Wir nahmen dann den *langen Westtrail*, dieser ist im Mittelteil wegen Holzrückarbeiten leider nicht mehr fahrbar , danach kriegt er jedoch wieder einen einzigartigen flow. An Kettners Weiher vorbei ging es dann zur Brüderstrasse und dort dann die *Rampe zum alten Forsthaus *hoch, dann den  *kleinen trail über den Baum *wieder runter. Nun hatte der liebe Ralf die Idee zwei schnelle Linkskurven zu nehmen und wieder ins Tal hinunterzuheizen. Das Alles war nötigt um später die relativ steile *Rampe zur Schutzhütte *  zu bekommen. Der _Montana_ hat diese dann auch erstmalig mit Votec bewältigt, so langsam wird es wieder was 






Nun ging es ab der Schutzhütte den *genialen trail zu den Rohren *runter und den *Schweinewurzelweg* wieder hoch. Runter nach Forsbach, hier sagte _Peter_ Tschöö  und an den Gärten entlang Richtung *Wellness1A trail Gebiet Wassertretbecken*, dort nahmen wir alles mit was flowig und spassig ist. Wieder etwas hoch und dann den *easy trail zum Rennweg* wieder runter, weiter Richtung Waldlehrpfad und später dann zum *bikekillertrail*. Nach erfolgreichem Befahren verabschiedete sich die _bikekiller_  und die Anderen fuhren nach Brück. _Montana_ hatte so langsam genug und cuiiste den Chickenway am Weiher entlang. Die Anderen nahmen noch eine *echte Kerle Rampe *mit. In den Wildpark fuhren wir wieder gemeinsam und dort durch das *berühmte Loch*. Noch 'ne Treppe hinterher und dann gab es Ausrollen zum Parkplatz. 


*Daten (Wellness) :* ca. 30 km / ca. 370 hm ca. 13 hm/h





*Besonderheiten **: *

Danke an Alle, es war mal wieder richtig nett und der _Montana_ hat diesmal auch ausnahmsweise mal nicht geschimpft 

Gruß _Guido_


----------



## ralf (5. März 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> .
> _ i-men
> grünschnabel46
> Jerd
> ...



... Du hast mich nicht vergessen. 



... jo, die Tour war gut_, bis auf den Matschetrail ..._


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (5. März 2009)

Na geht doch...

war ja mal wieder ein klassischer KFL-Abend 

der konfuse, der waltrige und zum teil auch der kaotige sind meiner Wenigkeit, diversen trails, Forstwegen, Asphaltanstiegen sowie klebrigen Schlammattacken trotzend, in die nicht vorhandene Tourenplanung gefolgt. Und da kam dabei raus:





46 km; 850 hm und 13,8er Schnitt 

Zumindest in den Beinen wird's langsam Frühling 

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Montana (6. März 2009)

ralf schrieb:


> ... Du hast mich nicht vergessen.
> 
> 
> 
> ... jo, die Tour war gut_, bis auf den Matschetrail ..._



Oh jeh, der Montana wird alt 

Tausendfach Entschuldigung    lieber Ralf.

ralf war natürlich  am 4.03.2009 auch dabei  

Deine Anwesenheit bei nahezu allen Mittwochtouren ist mir so in _Fleisch und Blut _übergangen, du gehörst ja schon fast zum Wald. 

Der Matschetrail war doch geil, oder? Irgendwie hat man mittlerweile das Gefühl durch ein Moor zu fahren


----------



## Montana (6. März 2009)

Stimmt, Jörg, das hat mal wieder richtig Spass gemacht 

Fällt mir auf, das ihr viel weniger von unserem schönen Wald hattet, aber hier wärt ihr natürlich auch nicht auf 500 weitere Höhenmeter gekommen.

Übrigens: Wir waren ja fast gleich schnell unterwegs  ... 

... uns fehlten aber die berühmten _Schnegge_ Rampen , diese bremsen ja doch etwas aus  

Gruß _Guido_




Schnegge schrieb:


> Na geht doch...
> 
> war ja mal wieder ein klassischer KFL-Abend
> 
> ...


----------



## i-men (6. März 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> Stimmt, Jörg, das hat mal wieder richtig Spass gemacht
> 
> Fällt mir auf, das ihr viel weniger von unserem schönen Wald hattet, aber hier wärt ihr natürlich auch nicht auf 500 weitere Höhenmeter gekommen.



Also meine GPS Daten sagen 480hm ohne An- und Abfahrt.


----------



## Montana (6. März 2009)

i-men schrieb:


> Also meine GPS Daten sagen 480hm ohne An- und Abfahrt.



Hmm ... sowokl der Sigma MHR 2006 als auch der Gekko sagen 360 hm.
Kann natürlich immer was schwanken  

Gruß _Guido_


----------



## i-men (6. März 2009)

OK, ich glaube bei der GPS Auswertung wird jeder Stein gezählt. Obwohl ich das Höhenprofil schon bereinigt habe.

Ist auch total egal, war nämlich wieder ne sehr nette Tour mit netter Beteiligung.

Wir haben dann auch auf dem Heimweg noch den angekündigten Regen erlebt. War aber nicht so wild.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grünschnabel46 (6. März 2009)

...und mein ROX 9 sagt 543 HM mit An und Abfahrt Forsbach...und Pulsdurchschnitt 117 ...Hauptsache mal Glück mit dem Wetter gehabt , wenn ich mir das heute so angucke ...  
Gruß Udo


----------



## juchhu (6. März 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> Hmm ... sowokl der Sigma MHR 2006 als auch der Gekko sagen 360 hm.
> Kann natürlich immer was *schwanken*
> 
> Gruß _Guido_



Schwanken? Also, das ist eigentlich ganz einfach ...  (kleiner Insider)


----------



## DerSven (6. März 2009)

War eine tolle Tour am Mittwoch. 

Und nachdem es auf der Rückfahrt ein wenig geregnet hat, ist mein Fahrrad auf dem Dach meines Autos gleich ein bisschen sauberer angekommen.
Dafür war das Auto dreckig... Ein Teufelskreis...

Bin nächste Woche gern wieder dabei, wenn Ihr fahrt.

Viele Grüße,
Sven


----------



## bikekiller (9. März 2009)

Auch von mir ein herzliches Dankeschön für die tolle Tour durch den Wald. Ich durfte wie damals im Kreis um die Gruppe radeln und keiner hat gemeckert... gut ein zwei mal musste ich die Herren erinnern, dass wir biken wollten weil sie sich soooo viel zu erzählen haben, wie immer und das ist ja auch gut so.

Bis nächsten Mittwoch dann, wenn der Himmel uns nicht auf den Kopf fällt.


----------



## Jerd (10. März 2009)

Mittwoch ist ja schon wieder morgen. Wie sieht es denn aus mit den Wellnessern? Wetter soll ja trocken sein.


----------



## grünschnabel46 (10. März 2009)

..ja , morgen , Mittwoch . Es schüttet zwar noch wie Harry , aber morgen ist bestimmt alles gut . Ich wär ja mal wieder für etwas flotteres...aber man wird sehen , wer sich einfindet .
Bis mosche ,
gruß Udo


----------



## Montana (10. März 2009)

Jerd schrieb:


> Mittwoch ist ja schon wieder morgen. Wie sieht es denn aus mit den Wellnessern? Wetter soll ja trocken sein.



Ach, ist morgen schon plötzlich wieder Mittwoch? 

Zum Thema trocken ,  ich komme gerade von einer kleinen Runde durch den Bürgerbusch zurück und habe feststellen müssen, dass extrem viel Wasser im Wald steckt. Also kann das morgen eine heftige Schlammschlacht  werden. Sollte es morgen tagsüber nicht regnen, dann wird es aber natürlich eine Runde geben. 

Der Plan ist wieder gemütlich auf bekannten Wegen durch den KF Richtung Forsbach zu cruisen. Ich möchte dann später, wie vorige Woche abgesprochen, mal wieder die netten trails rund um Rösrath befahren, Peter oder Ingo können uns dort bestimmt wieder was Schönes zeigen.  

Hier bitte flott anmelden. 

Gruß _Guido_


----------



## Montana (10. März 2009)

grünschnabel46 schrieb:


> ..ja , morgen , Mittwoch . Es schüttet zwar noch wie Harry , aber morgen ist bestimmt alles gut . Ich wär ja mal wieder für etwas flotteres...aber man wird sehen , wer sich einfindet .
> Bis mosche ,
> gruß Udo



Flott kannst Du haben  Jörg freut sich über jeden Mitfahrer


----------



## Razzor (10. März 2009)

Erster! 


Regenrisiko morgen: 20%


----------



## Schnegge (10. März 2009)

Schlammrisiko = 100%


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jerd (10. März 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> Zum Thema trocken ,  ich komme gerade von einer kleinen Runde durch den Bürgerbusch zurück und habe feststellen müssen, dass extrem viel Wasser im Wald steckt. Also kann das morgen eine heftige Schlammschlacht  werden.



Der Bürgerbusch ist - ähnlich wie der Dünnwald - aber auch eigentlich ein Sumpf mit Bäumen drin


----------



## grünschnabel46 (11. März 2009)

...zumindest sind die Wasserlachen nicht mehr gefroren, das ist ja immerhin schon mal etwas  
bis später,
Gruß Udo


----------



## andy-klein (11. März 2009)

grünschnabel46 schrieb:


> ...zumindest sind die Wasserlachen nicht mehr gefroren, das ist ja immerhin schon mal etwas
> bis später,
> Gruß Udo



Ehrlich gesagt war mir der Frost wesentlich lieber als der tiefe morastige Schlamm. Aber egal, ich muss eh gleich arbeiten 
Schreibt doch mal, wie matschig es war. Wenn ich morgen wieder halbwegs fit bin, wollte ich eigentlich fahren. Danke und viel Spaß


----------



## Montana (11. März 2009)

andy-klein schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt war mir der Frost wesentlich lieber als der tiefe morastige Schlamm. Aber egal, ich muss eh gleich arbeiten
> Schreibt doch mal, wie matschig es war. Wenn ich morgen wieder halbwegs fit bin, wollte ich eigentlich fahren. Danke und viel Spaß



Das werden wir Dir bestimmt berichten, Andreas, die schlimmsten Löcher werden wir mit Sicherheit nicht anfahren. Zur Not wird das eine ganz ruhige Forstautobahn Trainingseinheit. 

*An Alle noch mal für heute Abend:*

Das Tempo wird sehr ruhig sein. Ich schätze auf max. 12-13 km/h und wir werden noch weniger Höhenmeter wie sonst haben.

Gründe: 

1. _Montana_ leicht unfit 
2. Schlamm bremst 
3. Diverse KFL Premieren stehen heute Abend an. 

Wem dieser Plan aus verständlichen Gründen nicht zusagt für den habe ich diesen Tipp 

Gruß _Guido_


----------



## Kettenfresser (11. März 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> Das werden wir Dir bestimmt berichten, Andreas, die schlimmsten Löcher werden wir mit Sicherheit nicht anfahren. Zur Not wird das eine ganz ruhige Forstautobahn Trainingseinheit.
> 
> *An Alle noch mal für heute Abend:*
> 
> ...


----------



## Razzor (11. März 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> Das werden wir Dir bestimmt berichten, Andreas, die schlimmsten Löcher werden wir mit Sicherheit nicht anfahren. Zur Not wird das eine ganz ruhige Forstautobahn Trainingseinheit.
> 
> *An Alle noch mal für heute Abend:*
> 
> ...


----------



## Montana (11. März 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


>



... ich wusste, dass Dir das gefällt  ... 

*@ Razzor*

...  ...


----------



## bikekiller (12. März 2009)

Moin,
das war eine feine Tour ! 2 guides, eine Menge Trails und jede Menge Pfützen und kleine Schlammlawinen, prima. Mir hat es gefallen und ich freu mich auf nächsten Mittwoch. Der Mond schien durch die Baumwipfel und der Nebel stieg langsam vom Bach auf die Wiese. Das hatte schon was romantisches


----------



## Jerd (12. März 2009)

Jepp, sehr schöne Runde gestern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Razzor (12. März 2009)

Ja, dem kann ich nur zustimmen. 
Danke an Guido und Peter  Und natürlich auch an alle anderen


----------



## Pamparius (12. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

das war eine sehr schöne Tour gestern, und (wenn ihr uns nochmal mitnehmt) bestimmt nicht das letzte Mal!

Vielleicht bis nächsten Mittwoch,

Jens


----------



## bernhardwalter (13. März 2009)

Wir hatten auch eine sehr schöne Tour mit Jörgwie immer mit sehr schönen Einlagen und ein wenig Schlamm

LG
Bernhard


----------



## grünschnabel46 (13. März 2009)

..ja und romantisch ist es  ja wohl auch gewesen  , das Wetter hat gut mitgespielt und die Strecke war ( großes Lob ) mal wieder vom Feinsten ...
Grüße und schönes WE ,
Udo


----------



## Pepin (15. März 2009)

Starte morgen in Rath, wenn jemand lust hat mitzuradeln:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8025

Trekking und MTB geeignet


----------



## bikekiller (16. März 2009)

Pepin schrieb:


> Naafbachtaler Matschfahrer



Apropos..... ich habe mich am Samstag ins Naafbachtal getraut. Das war so cool, wenn ich auch zwei, drei mal im Schlamm versackt und in einen Fluß gekippt bin. So viel Matsch hat mein Bike lange nicht gesehen. 

Sensationell... Mittwoch bin ich wieder bei den Wellnessern um in Ruhe und gemütlich zu cruisen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (16. März 2009)

bikekiller schrieb:


> Apropos..... ich habe mich am Samstag ins Naafbachtal getraut. Das war so cool, wenn ich auch *zwei, drei mal im Schlamm versackt und in einen Fluß gekippt *bin. So viel Matsch hat mein Bike lange nicht gesehen.
> 
> Sensationell... Mittwoch bin ich wieder bei den Wellnessern um in Ruhe und gemütlich zu cruisen !



Du bist auch vor nichts fies


----------



## grünschnabel46 (16. März 2009)

..obwohl Naafbachtal hat einiges , und so ne Dusche nach Fango ist doch auch nicht soo schlecht  ...


----------



## bikekiller (16. März 2009)

Hallo Guido !

Machst Du Mittwoch wieder so eine schöne Trail Fahrt durch den KF ? 



Montana schrieb:


> Du bist auch vor nichts fies


----------



## bibi1952 (16. März 2009)

bikekiller schrieb:


> Apropos..... ich habe mich am Samstag ins Naafbachtal getraut. Das war so cool, wenn ich auch zwei, drei mal im Schlamm versackt und in einen Fluß gekippt bin. So viel Matsch hat mein Bike lange nicht gesehen.



Tapferes Mädchen 

VG Werner


----------



## willibike (16. März 2009)

die mtblev - mountainbike - saison 2009 läuft vom april bis september!







der saisonstart 2009 beginnt am dienstag den 14. april 2009 in leverkusen - schlebusch.
treffpunkt ist der marktplatz an der martin luther strasse

anfahrt

start: 18:00 uhr

zeit: ca. 2-3 h 

neu.- u. wieder-einsteiger sind hierzu herzlich eingeladen.

um den einstieg zu erleichtern fahren wir die ersten 4 touren weniger schwierig mit langsamen tempo!

für den rückweg bitte beleuchtung mitnehmen! 

noch fragen?


----------



## Jerd (16. März 2009)

bikekiller schrieb:


> Hallo Guido !
> 
> Machst Du Mittwoch wieder so eine schöne Trail Fahrt durch den KF ?



Falls Guido keine Zeit hat, könnte ich eine Tour von Brück aus rund um Bergisch-Gladbach anbieten. Sind ca. 35 km, 350 hm.


----------



## Jerd (17. März 2009)

Egal wer guided und wohin es geht: Ich stelle auf jeden Fall schon mal einen KFL-Termin rein: Hier anmelden


----------



## Razzor (17. März 2009)

Ich bin morgen denke ich dabei. 
Hoffe das bis morgen meine neuen Teile kommen...

Mir ist gerade aufgefallen das der hintere Zahnkranz etwas locker sitzt. Er bewegt sich ein klein wenig auf der Achse.
Kann ich da was machen oder ist das nicht so schlimm?


----------



## joscho (17. März 2009)

Razzor schrieb:


> Kann ich da was machen oder ist das nicht so schlimm?



Festschrauben 
Die normalerweise angegebenen 40 Nm halte ich zwar für völlig übertrieben (bekommt man nur noch sehr schwer ab), aber Spiel sollte das Ding nicht haben. Wenn Du einen Kranz mit Einzelritzeln hast, Dich auf einem solchen befindest und dann das Teil von der Achse rutschst, dann trittst Du ins Leere - kann fies werden.

Also ab zum Händler und kurz checken (lassen).


----------



## Razzor (17. März 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Festschrauben




Auf die Idee bin ich auch gekommen 

Ich meinte eher: Ist bisschen Spiel ok oder muss ich das festschrauben?

Aber hat sich dann erledigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## i-men (17. März 2009)

Spiel ist nicht OK. Dann wird sie sich nämlich weiter lockern, da die Verzahnung des Abschlussringes nicht greift.

Ingo


----------



## Razzor (17. März 2009)

Kenn mich da nicht so aus... Ich werd mal an paar Schrauben rumdrehen und gucken was passiert


----------



## joscho (17. März 2009)

Razzor schrieb:


> Kenn mich da nicht so aus... Ich werd mal an paar Schrauebn rumdrehen und gucken was passiert



Das wird Dir nicht weiterhelfen - in dem Fall gibt es gar keine Schraube  Auch vermute ich, dass Du nicht das rechte Werkzeug hast. Also, wie gesagt, geh zu einem netten Händler und frage ebenso nett, ob er nicht gerade mal schauen kann. Wenn sich nur der Verschlußring gelockert hat (habe ich noch nie erlebt), dann ist die Sache in knapp einer Minute erledigt. Wenn die Kassette gewechselt werden muss, dann können es auch drei werden. Da dauert das Tippen hier länger


----------



## Razzor (17. März 2009)

Na toll...
Hatte eh schon Probleme damit, wurde erst letztens vor ca 400km die Achse getauscht.
Ich muss gucken das ich das Zeitlich irgendwie hinbekomme mit Fahrradhändler. Wenn ich glück hab, dann kann ich noch vor 18:30 zum Händler und eben mal drüber schauen lassen. Würd dann bescheid geben ob ich morgen dabei bin oder nicht.

Naja, will den Thread jetzt hier nicht vollmüllen 
Ich sag dann morgen bescheid.


----------



## i-men (17. März 2009)

Ich könnte das passende Shimano Werkzeug morgen mit zum Treffpunkt bringen und wir ziehen die Kassette kurz fest. Da ich mit dem Rad anreise wäre es schön wenn Du oder jemand der mit dem Auto kommt, nen 24er Schlüssel für das Werkzeug mitbringt.

Wie wäre das?

Ingo


----------



## Razzor (17. März 2009)

Das wäre echt gut 
Ich schaue mal morgen nach der Arbeit wenn ich zu hause bin ob ich ein 24er habe.


----------



## Razzor (18. März 2009)

So, bin jetzt zu hause. Ging schneller als ich gedacht hab. Hab kein 24er Maulschlüssel. Hab nur eine Ratsche mit einer 24er Nuss. Kann die mitbringen.


----------



## Montana (18. März 2009)

Jerd schrieb:


> Falls Guido keine Zeit hat, könnte ich eine Tour von Brück aus rund um Bergisch-Gladbach anbieten. Sind ca. 35 km, 350 hm.



Sorry, ich war ein paar Tage hier nicht unterwegs 

Sagte ja schon vorige Woche, dass es wahrscheinlich nicht klappt und das ist auch so geblieben, ich bin immer noch erkältet  und schone mich daher heute für das morgige Fußballtraining  ... mal sehen, ob ich das heil überstehe 

Nächste Woche geht garnichts, da ich eine Woche auf Seminar bin.

Danach wird aber wieder rücksichtslos angegriffen 

Viel Spaß heute Abend


----------



## Enrgy (18. März 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> Danach wird aber wieder rücksichtslos angegriffen



...dananch ist der WP vorbei....

Dir guido gute Besserung und den anderen viel Spaß heut im *K*ölner*F*eucht*L*and...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## i-men (18. März 2009)

Razzor schrieb:


> So, bin jetzt zu hause. Ging schneller als ich gedacht hab. Hab kein 24er Maulschlüssel. Hab nur eine Ratsche mit einer 24er Nuss. Kann die mitbringen.



Das passt auch. Ich bring dann nur das Shimano Dings mit. Bis gleich.


----------



## Montana (18. März 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...dananch ist der WP vorbei....
> 
> Dir guido gute Besserung und den anderen viel Spaß heut im *K*ölner*F*eucht*L*and...



Ich habe immerhin über 200 Punkte  KFeuchtLand ist gut


----------



## bikekiller (18. März 2009)

Hab leider spantan Besuch von NORO bekommen... das geht auf dem Bike leider gar nicht. Viel Spaß heute bei dem Frühlingswetter !


----------



## i-men (19. März 2009)

Sehr nette Tour gestern. Schöne Strecke,schöne Aussichten 

Danke an Jerd und den Co-Guido Konfuzius


----------



## Jerd (19. März 2009)

Tourenbericht:

Es fuhren, inklusive Guide, neun Leute von Brück los, nachdem zunächst noch einige Schraubsessions eingelegt werden mussten .

Die Tour führte uns zunächst auf ziemlich direktem Wege zur Saaler Mühle und dann in die Hardt. Dort ging es rund um die Grube Cox Richtung Schloss Lerbach und dann hinauf Richtung Kaltenbroich. Hier wurde dank Konfuzius noch ein wirklich schöner Trail mitgenommen.

Von Kaltenbroich ging es dann zum ersten Mal richtig hinauf bis zur Rochuskapelle. Als Belohnung wurde dann eine kurze Rast eingelegt und die Aussicht genossen.

Anschließend ging es bei Breite die Wiese hinunter und in den Trail Richtung Alte Dombach. Leider erweis sich dieser im Normalfall sehr flowige Trail als von oben bis unten total verschlammt, sodass zumindest bei mir kein richtiges Fahrgefühl aufkommen wollte . 

Von der Alten Dombach ging es jetzt hoch Richtung Romaney. Statt jedoch die Straße zu nehmen, fuhren wir den Hang über der Papiermühle hoch. Der Weg war teilweise schon steil, und es wurden in kürzester Zeit 100 Höhenemeter angehäuft. 

Das schlimmste lag damit aber schon hinter uns  , denn vom Funkturm aus ging es jetzt vor allem runter -zunächst einmal den Feldweg runter nach Kuckelberg. Dort wurde auf halber Strecke noch einmal gerastet und die Aussicht auf Köln inklusive Dom, Leverkusen, den Flughafen und die linksrheinische Petrochemie genossen.

Weiter ging die Tour bergab auf breiten Feldwegen bis nach Hebborn und Nussbaum. Hier musste allerdings wieder etwas Höhe gemacht werden (was bei zweien der Teilnehmer sogar zum Streik führte ), bevor es dann über den allseits beliebten Wurzeltrail ging. 

Danach ging es über Paffrath, Diepeschrather Mühle, Thielenbruch und Dellbrücker Tierheim wieder zurück nach BRück, nicht ohne noch den einen oder anderen kleineren Trail mitzunehmen.

Mein Tacho zeigte am Ende sehr seltsame Werte an. Eine Mittlung über die Aufzeichnungen der Mitfahrer ergab ca. 37 km und 400 Höhenmeter bei irgendwas über 12 km/h.

Mir hat es sehr viel Spaß gemacht! Dank geht an Konfuzius fürs Co-Guiding  der schnelleren Truppe und eine Entschuldigung  an die beiden Streikenden fürs zwischenzeitliche Heizen. 

Und so sah es von oben aus:


----------



## Razzor (19. März 2009)

Ja war auf jeden Fall eine schöne Tour mit vielen Trails. 

Entschuldigung angenommen 

Bin erst das zweite mal wieder seit Dezember dabei gewesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (19. März 2009)

Jerd schrieb:


> Tourenbericht:
> 
> ......
> 
> ...



Schöner Bericht Gerd, scheint auch 'ne prima Tour gewesen zu sein, aber was muss ich denn da noch lesen : 12 hm/h und zwischenzeitliches Heizen   ... der Schnitt gefällt mir  ... das Andere nicht 

Immer dran denken ... _Wellness_ statt _Schnellness_ 

Gruß Guido


----------



## Montana (31. März 2009)

Die KFLer scheinen leider bereits ausgestorben zu sein 

Schade, dann fahre ich Mittwoch eben alleine 

Sollte doch noch eine(r) mitkommen wollen, dann bitte ... h i e r ...   buchen.

Ganz gemütliche und ganz langsame Vorbereitung für die Rhodius CTF ist diesmal angesagt 

Gruß _Guido_


----------



## i-men (31. März 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> Die KFLer scheinen leider bereits ausgestorben zu sein



Nix ausgestorben,die liegen alle auf der Lauer und warten nur auf solch verlockende Einladungen.

Wehr am So. ist auch vorgesehen.


----------



## Montana (31. März 2009)

i-men schrieb:


> Nix ausgestorben,die liegen alle auf der Lauer und warten nur auf solch verlockende Einladungen.
> 
> Wehr am So. ist auch vorgesehen.



Ja, mache ich doch gerne 


Prima, dann sehen wir uns in Wehr  Wann wolltest Du starten?
Bis zur ersten Streckenteilung könnten wir ggf. gemeinsam den Asphalt hoch cruisen


----------



## i-men (31. März 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> Prima, dann sehen wir uns in Wehr  Wann wolltest Du starten?
> Bis zur ersten Streckenteilung könnten wir ggf. gemeinsam den Asphalt hoch cruisen



Muss mich mal mit Udo über die Strecke besprechen. Ich würde mich mal auf 9:30 Uhr Startzeit einstellen.


----------



## Montana (1. April 2009)

Sonnencreme und -brille heute nicht vergessen 

... und Licht  für die zweite Hälfte mitnehmen. 

Kann man die Tour heute eigentlich noch in den WP nachtragen?


----------



## Jerd (1. April 2009)

Ich habe mir am Sonntag wohl einen Achter eingefangen. Ist zufällig heute jemand da, der das richten kann? Sonst müsste ich auf die Runde wohl verzichten.


----------



## Montana (1. April 2009)

Jerd schrieb:


> Ich habe mir am Sonntag wohl einen Achter eingefangen. Ist zufällig heute jemand da, der das richten kann? Sonst müsste ich auf die Runde wohl verzichten.



Nöö ... leider kann ich das nicht. Mit 'nem Spreichendingsbums und 'ner Portion Erfahrung sollten unsere Spezialisten sowas schon hinkriegen.

Ich habe dooferweise meinen Rucksack zu Hause vergessen  hat jemand für alle Fälle einen Schlauch (Scaverand) und eine Pumpe dabei 

Gruß _Guido_


----------



## grünschnabel46 (1. April 2009)

ich habe eine Pumpe und einen MTB "Normal" Schlauch dabei...

bis später


----------



## Montana (1. April 2009)

grünschnabel46 schrieb:


> ich habe eine Pumpe und einen MTB "Normal" Schlauch dabei...
> 
> bis später



Klasse  ... ist ja nur für _den Fall der Fälle _

Bis später


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jerd (1. April 2009)

Mir ist das zu brisant mit der Acht... Ich lass das erst mal fixen und verabschiede mich für heute.


----------



## DerSven (1. April 2009)

@Jerd:
Normalerweise kann ich den richten. Hab früher mal in nem Shop gearbeitet. Falls Du passendes Werkzeug hast, bring es bitte mit, ich hab hier gerade nur ne lumpige Ausführung zur Hand...

Viele Grüße,
Sven


----------



## 2RaFa (1. April 2009)

War ne super Tour heute - bei diesen Frühlingstemperaturen!
Da kommt Freude auf für mehr - vielleicht nächste Woche noch einmal ? ... und dann ohne Verluste! Schade, dass der Lüderich nicht mehr dabei sein konnte!
An Montana:
Habt Ihr denn die Spur des Verlorenen noch auffinden können?
Apropos "verloren gegangen": Ihr habt wohl noch meine Frau getroffen, die ihren Mann suchte, der nicht Bescheid gegeben hatte, dass er schon seit 18:00 Uhr unterwegs war !
In Anlage der Teil der Tour, die ich ab Hinfahrt von Forsbach aus aufgezeichnet habe! Mit den fehlenden km von Hoffnungsthal bis Forsbach wären es etwa 30 km gewesen!

Bis bald im Wald!

Heiner


----------



## grünschnabel46 (2. April 2009)

ja ja , Frau getroffen ....die schien übrigens ziemlich besorgt und hat mit Mecker gedroht ....., lass uns demnächst bitte vorher wissen , welche Ausreden wir vortragen können  , damit es nachher für Dich keine Komplikationen daheim gibt...
Ne, Team konnte nicht wieder vervollständigt werden ...
Das Wetter war allerdings grandios , so kann es weitergehen ...
Bis demnächst,
Udo


----------



## Schnegge (2. April 2009)

Also Guido...

was is' das denn für ein dilletantisches Guiding  du kannst doch nicht einfach Mitfahrer verlieren. Ich habe für meine sogar extra noch eine Flugshow organisiert 

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Montana (2. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ja das ist wirklich ärgerlich und alle 1-2 Jahren bekommen wir mal so ein Problem. Das ist zwar selten genug aber entschuldigt die Sache nicht 

Simeon hat sich bei mir gemeldet und mir von seinem Defekt berichtet. Bei diesem einen Aufstieg zu den Forsbacher Gärtnen ist er uns verloren gegangen. Ich habe mich bereits bei ihm entschuldigt und möchte daraus zitieren :



> Es ist prinzipiell meine Schuld. Deiin Fehlen ist* mir *erst unten an der Sülz in Forsbach aufgefallen und auch da waren sich noch die Meisten sicher, dass keiner fehlt. Unglaublich, aber wahr. Erst nach dem ich Dich konkret beschrieben hatte, hiess es: " Stimmt, der fehlt ja  " Wir haben dann die Tour abgebrochen sind sofort zurück um Dich zu suchen. Haben Dich aber nicht gefunden und Handynummern hatten wir ja auch nicht ausgetaucht.
> 
> Ich hatte mich auf die letzten Fahrer verlassen weil Du vorne als guide das Zurückbleiben gar nicht mit bekommen kannst.
> 
> ...


Was sollten wir beachten, damit sowas nicht mehr vorkommt :

1. Jeder Mitfahrer ist mitverantwortlich für seine direkte Umgebung
2. Bei Notfällen so laut schreien wie möglich, keine Scheu.
3. Wir haben die KFL Handyliste, die führt der Ralf, da sollte sich nun wirklich jeder Mitfahrer eintragen. 



Gruß Guido









Schnegge schrieb:


> Also Guido...
> 
> was is' das denn für ein dilletantisches Guiding  du kannst doch nicht einfach Mitfahrer verlieren. Ich habe für meine sogar extra noch eine Flugshow organisiert
> 
> ...


----------



## i-men (2. April 2009)

Und besonders laut sollte man schreien wenn man der letzte in der Schlange ist, den sonst bekommt das ja keiner mit. Dumm war halt, dass es so spät aufgefallen ist. Na Hauptsache es ist nix passiert und für die Zukunft wissen wir ja was man besser machen kann.

Und Heiner, stimmt es, dass Du Dich bei Deiner Frau mit den Worten ´ich bin mal nen paar Minuten Rad fahren´ verabschiedet hast
Witzigerweise haben wir Sie noch nach Merkmalen wie Radfarbe etc. befragt und keiner ist auf den Gedanken gekommen mal nach dem Namen des Verschollenen zu fragen. Wärste mal besser bei uns geblieben dann hättest Du Sie direkt getroffen. Vor allem hätten wir Dich dann natürlich in Schutz genommen.

Bis demnäx
Ingo


----------



## Delgado (2. April 2009)

i-men schrieb:


> Und Heiner, stimmt es, dass Du Dich bei Deiner Frau mit den Worten ´ich bin mal nen paar Minuten Rad fahren´ verabschiedet hast



Ernst wird es erst ab "Ich bin mal eben Zigaretten holen" 

Alles andere ist relativ harmlos.


----------



## i-men (2. April 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Ernst wird es erst ab "Ich bin mal eben Zigaretten holen"
> 
> Alles andere ist relativ harmlos.



Vor allem als Nichtraucher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2RaFa (2. April 2009)

i-men schrieb:


> Und Heiner, stimmt es, dass Du Dich bei Deiner Frau mit den Worten ´ich bin mal nen paar Minuten Rad fahren´ verabschiedet hast
> Ingo



na ja, das war schon ein bisschen anders: ich hatte mein Handy liegen lassen (was mir sonst eigentlich nie passiert) und sie hat daher geglaubt, ich sei nur mal kurz weg und käme wieder, bevor die Tour los geht! Und dass Dumme war, ich hatte es nicht bemerkt! ... aber ich habe auch einen Schatz, der sich manchmal ein bisschen zu schnell sorgt! 



Montana schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ... 3. Wir haben die KFL Handyliste, die führt der Ralf, da sollte sich nun wirklich jeder Mitfahrer eintragen.
> Gruß Guido



Hallo Guido,
per PN an Ralf oder wie?

Gruß
Heiner


----------



## Daemon (3. April 2009)

Hallo!

Bis zu meinem Verlieren war's eine schöne Tour  Guido hat ja schon geschrieben, wo Ihr mich verloren habt. Ich hab Euch noch hinterher gerufen, bin aber offenbar nicht gehört worden. Egal, ich will nicht meckern oder jammern. Der Defekt war klein (die obere Umlenkrolle vom Schaltwerk ist rausgefallen, die Schraube war offenbar locker), und ich habe zum Glück bis auf einen Dichtungsgummi und eine metallene Abdeckkappe (? Keine Ahnung, wie die Dinger fachmännisch heißen) alles wieder gefunden, konnte also problemlos weiter fahren (sonst wäre schieben angesagt gewesen). An der Stelle waren zu der Zeit auch noch ein paar Leute unterwegs, die mir dann den Weg zurück in die Zivilisation gewiesen haben 
Schwamm drüber, kann passieren. Mal gucken, wann ich wieder Zeit hab, dann fahre ich sicher noch mal mit.

Gruß und einen schönes Wochenende!
Daemon


----------



## MTB-Kao (6. April 2009)

Für Kurzentschlossene:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6518


----------



## FranG (6. April 2009)

Fährt wer am Mittwoch mit?
@ The Flying Schnegge: Welche Nachwirkungen hatte eigentlich deine Flugshow? 

Gruß 
Frank


----------



## Schildbürger (6. April 2009)

Am Mittwoch wäre ich bei einer leichten Runde dabei.


----------



## Montana (6. April 2009)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Für Kurzentschlossene:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6518



Ich wünsche Dir eine schöne Tour, Lars und nette Mitfahrer. Für mich wird das wegen der Rahmenbedingungen  nichts, ausserdem steht dann bereits das Abendessen auf dem Tisch 

*@ Schildbürger*

Jooo , es wird Mittwoch was _Wellnessmässiges_ geben und *Frank* wird bestimmt auch was für ihn Geeignetes finden, sonst muss er halt mit uns mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (6. April 2009)

*KFL - Wellness - Frühlingstour 

Mittwoch 8.04.2009 18:30 an bekannter Stelle 

Hier bitte umgehend eintragen 

*​


----------



## MTB-Kao (6. April 2009)

Da sich bisher niemand angemeldet hat, werde ich den Treffpunkt nicht anfahren.

Bis die Tgae


----------



## Schnegge (7. April 2009)

FranG schrieb:


> Fährt wer am Mittwoch mit?
> Frank



Der Termin is' schon drinnen 




FranG schrieb:


> @ The Flying Schnegge: Welche Nachwirkungen hatte eigentlich deine Flugshow?



Das Knie is' an der Seite e'n bissl blau  und der Nacken fühlte zwei Tage sich etwas verspannt an... aber wer so ein richtiger Flieger ist, der läßt sich davon nicht aus dem Konzept bringen...

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Jerd (7. April 2009)

Würde gerne mitfahren morgen, aber das Rad ist in Inspektion


----------



## MTB-Kao (8. April 2009)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Der Termin is' schon drinnen



Ich habe mich mal angemeldet, mache es allerdings vom Wetter abhängig. Meine Vorderradbremse funktioniert nämlich nicht wirklich, was bei Nässe recht ungünstig ist


----------



## Daemon (8. April 2009)

Ich werde heute leider nicht teilnehmen können, da mich eine fette Erkältung lahmlegt.


----------



## Montana (8. April 2009)

Viel Glück und Erfolg bei der Reparatur, Gerd
Gute Besserung, Simeon.

Hmmm ... es regnet leicht  im Moment ist das aber noch kein Grund zu verzagen , oder


----------



## 2RaFa (8. April 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> Viel Glück und Erfolg bei der Reparatur, Gerd
> Gute Besserung, Simeon.
> 
> Hmmm ... es regnet leicht  im Moment ist das aber noch kein Grung zu verzagen , oder



es wird heller - also auf gehts

bis gleich!

Heiner


----------



## Montana (8. April 2009)

2RaFa schrieb:


> es wird heller - also auf gehts
> 
> bis gleich!
> 
> Heiner



Alles klar  ich bin um 18:30 am Treffpunkt

Hast Du zuhause Bescheid gegeben wie lange Du unterwegs sein wirst  (sorry, wer den Schaden hat ... )

Gruß Guido


----------



## 2RaFa (8. April 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> Alles klar  ich bin um 18:30 am Treffpunkt
> 
> Hast Du zuhause Bescheid gegeben wie lange Du unterwegs sein wirst  (sorry, wer den Schaden hat ... )
> 
> Gruß Guido



nee, Guido, hatte ich nicht,
aber jetzt weiß ich es: es waren 42 km für mich in 3:52 - und es gab keinen Mecker (sie wusste mich in guter Gesellschaft!)
war eine schöne Tour - trotz oder auch wegen dem bissl Regen!
Vielen Dank nochmal an die Mitfahrer und den Guide!

Gruß
Heiner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schildbürger (9. April 2009)

Auch ein Danke  von mir für die schöne Runde und der netten Gesellschaft.
Bis demnächst wieder.
Meine Sachen hängen im Keller zum trocknen.


----------



## FranG (9. April 2009)

Was für ein herrlicher Sommerregen gestern! 

Gruß 
Frank 
(wie immer: unterbelichtet..)


----------



## Montana (9. April 2009)

. und nun nach einiger Zeit mal wieder ein Bericht der letzten Tour:
(ich habe mittlerweile das Gefühl ich hätte schon 1000 Berichte in dieser Art verfasst  )

_KFL Wellness Frühlingsregen Tour 08-04-2009 _

*Mitfahrer *

_ 
Jens * Pamparius 
Heiner * 2RaFa
Helmut * Schildbürger 
Sven * DerSven 
Guido * Montana
_


*Tourbeschreibung:*

Vom Startplatz in _Köln Brück_, an dem es bereits leicht regnete, sollte es gestern mal wieder Richtung _Hardt_ gehen. Wir nahmen zunächst alle netten trails am _Frankenforstbach_ und am _Ostfriedhof _mit . Bei den _Pfadfindern_ war natürlich Osterferienbastelei angesagt und es war nur ein knappes Durchkommen möglich. Weiter ging es traillastig durch die _Schluchter Heide _bis zur _Saaler Mühle_. Nun war der Sven (ohne Regenjacke)  durch den Dauernieselregen schon gut nass.. Er begleitete uns aber noch bis zur Schutzhütte am _Bikespielpatz_. Dort machten wir eine längere Regenpause, aber es wurde nicht viel besser. Sven wollte nach Hause und wir brachten ihn zur Strassenbahnlinie und von dort fuhr er dann mit dem bike zurück nach Brück. 

Wir anderen fuhren noch die wetterbedingt rutschige  _Spielplatzrunde_ und die trails an der _stinkenden Fabrik _bis in die Hardt. Nun ging es zum ersten und zum letzten mal hoch und wir fuhren unsere mageren Höhenmeter ein. Am _Naturfreundehaus_  vorbei fuhren wir Richtung _TP GL_, dort wieder in den KF und hier, da mittlerweile Dauerberegnung,   ohne Schnörkel  in konstanten Tempo  konstant abwärts  nach Brück zurück. 










*Daten  :* ca. 35 km -  ca. 260  hm  - ca. 15,5  hm/h 

*Besonderheiten **: * Danke an Alle, es war mal wieder richtig nett und es ist auch keiner verloren gegangen.


Gruß _Guido_


----------



## juchhu (9. April 2009)

Vom TP GL ist es nur einen Katzensprung bis zu mir.
Ich habe gestern vorgehabt, zum Biketreff anzureisen.
Aber bei 11-15 km (je nach Route) und ein paar Höhenmeter für die Anreise plus die Tour hat bei den Wetteraussichten meine Motivation doch nicht gereicht.

Wie wäre es denn mit einer kleiner Lüderich Tour am Oster-WE für AM- oder Enduro-Bikes?


----------



## FranG (9. April 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn mit einer kleiner Lüderich Tour am Oster-WE für AM- oder Enduro-Bikes?


Habe leider nur morgen, Freitag, Zeit. Da gibst Du ja aber schon den Fahrkurs, oder?

Frank


----------



## juchhu (9. April 2009)

FranG schrieb:


> Habe leider nur morgen, Freitag, Zeit. *Da gibst Du ja aber schon den Fahrkurs, oder?*
> 
> Frank



Yepp. Die legendären "von Einfachen zum Schwierigen und vom Bekannten zum Unbekannten" Kurse 

Wg. Freitag ist zwar blöd, bin aber nicht aus der Welt.
Lass uns einfach einen anderen Termin finden.


----------



## 2RaFa (10. April 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> _KFL Wellness Frühlingsregen Tour 08-04-2009 _
> 
> *Mitfahrer *
> 
> ...



An die Wellness-Fahrer

draußen ist es sternenklar, mild und fast Vollmond - und so ähnlich soll es auch heute und morgen nacht sein!
Wer von den Wellnessern hätte den Lust auf eine spontane Nacht-Tour ohne Regen am Freitag (also heute nacht) oder Samstag - ohne Ostereiersuche: die bringen wir zum Mondscheinpicknick mit!

Gruß
Heiner


----------



## i-men (10. April 2009)

2RaFa schrieb:


> An die Wellness-Fahrer
> 
> draußen ist es sternenklar, mild und fast Vollmond - und so ähnlich soll es auch heute und morgen nacht sein!
> Wer von den Wellnessern hätte den Lust auf eine spontane Nacht-Tour ohne Regen am Freitag (also heute nacht) oder Samstag - ohne Ostereiersuche: die bringen wir zum Mondscheinpicknick mit!
> ...



Die Idee ist echt gut, aber ich bin Rückenbedingt im Moment nur Fussgänger. Sehr schade.


----------



## andy-klein (10. April 2009)

Wie wäre es denn mit Sonnen- statt Mondschein? Ich wollte morgen (samstag) gegen 10.30h eine Runde ab Brück drehen. Vielleicht möchte ja jemand mitkommen. 
Bei Interesse  könnte ich auch meine Knipse mitbringen und einige Fotosessions veranstalten. Das Wetter sollte dazu optimal sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2RaFa (10. April 2009)

andy-klein schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn mit Sonnen- statt Mondschein? Ich wollte morgen (samstag) gegen 10.30h eine Runde ab Brück drehen. Vielleicht möchte ja jemand mitkommen.
> Bei Interesse  könnte ich auch meine Knipse mitbringen und einige Fotosessions veranstalten. Das Wetter sollte dazu optimal sein.



Hallo Andreas,
schade, aber um diese Zeit machen wir eine "Moped"-Tour durchs Bergische mit unseren Qühen!


... am Abend oder in der Nacht wäre noch Zeit fürs 2Rafa ohne Motor, sofern es noch klar bleibt!

Gruß
Heiner


----------



## i-men (10. April 2009)

andy-klein schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn mit Sonnen- statt Mondschein? Ich wollte morgen (samstag) gegen 10.30h eine Runde ab Brück drehen. Vielleicht möchte ja jemand mitkommen.
> Bei Interesse  könnte ich auch meine Knipse mitbringen und einige Fotosessions veranstalten. Das Wetter sollte dazu optimal sein.



Ich kann zwar nicht, aber die Idee mit der Fotosession finde ich sollten wir auf jeden Fall noch mal aufgreifen.


----------



## andy-klein (10. April 2009)

Dann werde ich wohl (mal wieder) alleine auf Tour gehen.
Für eine Fotosession bin ich aber jederzeit zu haben.
Der Sommer ist ja (hoffentlich) noch recht lang. Da wird sich dann sicherlich mal ein Termin finden.
Viel Spaß beim Mopped fahren und was Ihr sonst noch so alles vorhabt.


----------



## Stefan79 (11. April 2009)

Die Stahl-Ära findet allmählich ein Ende >>Königsforst fordert neues Opfer<< 

Am gestrigen Nachmittag gegen 13:15 verabschiedete sich das Ausfallende eines 1" Stahlrahmens bereits nach 15 minütiger Fahrzeit in die ewigen Rahmen(jagd)gründe. Im Kampf gegen einen Ast, verlor das alte XTR Schaltwerk seine "Fassung", zerlegte sich selbst in nahezu alle Einzelteile und verbog zugleich das Schaltauge in 3 Dimensionen (nach innen, hinten + in sich verdreht). 
Dieses bedeutete das Ende des bereits ca. 10 Jahre alten - zu einer aussterbenden Spezies gehörenden - Stahlrahmens. An einen Ersatz ist kaum zu denken, zumal es sich um eine seltene 1" Variante handelte. Die teilweise noch älteren (voll funktionsfähigen) Anbauteile werden vermutlich nicht mehr reanimiert werden können. Die aktuelle Technik lässt dieses einfach nicht zu. 

Der Umbau zum "Singlespeed" liegt jetzt jedoch näher denn je!

In großer Trauer, ein bekennender Stahlfan 

PS: @ Ralf - hoffe auch dein Herz blutet ein wenig für mich mit!


----------



## i-men (11. April 2009)

Mein Beileid Stefan. Solltest Du ihm doch noch eine Chance geben wollen, wüsste ich da jemanden.

Ingo


----------



## Stefan79 (11. April 2009)

i-men schrieb:


> Mein Beileid Stefan. Solltest Du ihm doch noch eine Chance geben wollen, wüsste ich da jemanden.
> 
> Ingo



Vielen Dank - bin übrigens für jeden tipp dankbar.

Schraube allerdings selbst seit etwa 17 Jahren und habe so manches Ausfallende gerichtet. Ich sehe da keine Chance. Ein 2. Rat kann jedoch nie schaden.

Viele Grüße

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy-klein (11. April 2009)

So, ich bin wieder zurück vom meiner KöFo-Tour. Bei Temperaturen bis 25°C sind es am Ende 550HM bei 39,8 traumhaften KM geworden.
Hier mal zwei Bilder:




(kurze Pause)




(Selbstauslöser)

Noch allen ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## 2RaFa (11. April 2009)

andy-klein schrieb:


> So, ich bin wieder zurück vom meiner KöFo-Tour. Bei Temperaturen bis 25°C sind es am Ende 550HM bei 39,8 traumhaften KM geworden.
> Hier mal zwei Bilder:



Hallo Andreas,
ja, das Wetter war klasse, zum Biken mit oder ohne Motor!

leider siehts ja in den Nächten jetzt nicht mehr so sicher / klar aus!

Was anderes: 
Wer hat denn am Ostermontag Lust, "Rund um Köln" als MTBler anzusehen, und zwar gleich an zwei Stellen, z.B. wie folgt:
man stelle sich vor 13:30 in Forsbach in der Höhe des Königsforst-Parkplatzes kurz vor Forsbach (von Bensberg aus kommend) auf, und wenn die Spitzen-Truppe dort ab 13:36 (siehe angehängter Plan) durch ist, fahren wir mit unseren Bikes durch den KF auf der anderen Seite vom Parkplatz (=Treffpunkt) aus los und runter nach Hoffnungsthal durch den Wald, damit wir in Hoffnungsthal an der Ecke Bahnhofstr. rechtzeitig ankommen, um die Truppe dort erneut ab 13:45 wiederzutreffen!
Müsste zu schaffen sein!
Anschließend gehts zurück auf ne kleine Tour z.B. über den Lüderich!
Wer hätte Lust dabei zu sein, falls es trocken bleibt?
Bitte ggfs PN an mich oder auch hier melden!! 

Gruß
Heiner


----------



## hoffmak (12. April 2009)

So leeven Jungs, jetzt ist es soweit!

Seit geraumer Zeit lese ich hier begeistert mit und habe mich soeben angemeldet (wie man unschwer erkennt).

Kurz zu meiner Person.
Ich bin noch ein absoluter aber total begeisterter Neuling auf dem Gebiet MTB.
Vor 4 Wochen hab ich mir nach langen Recherchen und zahllosen schlaflosen Nächten endlich (nach Abstimmung mit der Regierung zu hause ;-)) ein MTB zugelegt.

Letztendlich ist es ein Stevens S8 geworden und ich bin hellauf begeistert von dem Sportgerät. 

Einige Kilometer (250 um genau zu sein) hab ich dann in den letzten Wochen abgerissen und ich bin eigentlich doch recht traurig, daß ich nicht mehr Termine auf die Reihe bekomme.
Leider ist dies bedingt durch meinen Schichtdienst in der Regel jedoch nur am Wochenende möglich.
Seit einigen Jahren wohne ich in Köln-Dellbrück, was ja eigentlich in Euer "Revier" perfekt reinpassen würde.

Alleine fahren macht ja nur bedingt Spaß und so frage ich mich, ob Ihr nicht noch einen Neuling in Eurer Gruppe gebrauchen könnt.
Gefahren bin ich bei jeder Tour so zwischen 35 und 45 km, meistens ging es da dann ins bergische hinauf (oh Gott es war teilweise nah am Zusammenbruch) und natürlich in den Königsforst hinein.

Ein Schrauber bin ich übrigens noch überhaupt nicht und hoffe somit noch einiges von Euch diesbzgl. erfahren bzw. lernen zu dürfen.

Ich bin übrigens 37 Jahre alt und hoffentlich noch nicht zu alt für Eure Truppe.

So, das war's jetzt erst mal und ich hoffe mal die ein oder andere Tour bei Euch mitfahren zu dürfen.

Gruß 
hoffma


----------



## 2RaFa (12. April 2009)

hoffmak schrieb:


> Ich bin übrigens 37 Jahre alt und hoffentlich noch nicht zu alt für Eure Truppe.
> So, das war's jetzt erst mal und ich hoffe mal die ein oder andere Tour bei Euch mitfahren zu dürfen.
> 
> Gruß
> hoffma



Hallo hoffma(k)!
willkommen im "Club", dem ich auch erst seit einigen "Mittwochs-Wellnesser-Runden" seit 2008 angehöre! (Fast) jeden Mittwoch gibts ja die Treffen in Brück - für die Gemütlicheren die "Wellness-Tour", oft geführt von Guido (Montana);für die Flotten die "Schnellness-Runde".
Ich habe mich ergo für die "Wellness-Touren" entschieden und inzwischen festgestellt, dass ich mit 59 auch noch nicht zu alt für eine Teilnahme bin! Also mach dir mal keine Sorgen! Es kommt ja immer darauf an, was man mit seinem Alter noch anfängt und wie man sich fühlt!

@ Montana
lieber Guido, ich hoffe du guidest uns am Mittwoch wieder durch den schönsten Wald und lässt den Regen weiter westlich liegen!

bis die Tage!


----------



## Kettenfresser (13. April 2009)

hoffmak schrieb:


> So leeven Jungs, jetzt ist es soweit!
> ...
> Kurz zu meiner Person.
> Ich bin noch ein absoluter aber total begeisterter Neuling auf dem Gebiet MTB.
> ...



Hallo hoffma,
willkommen im Club der MTB`ler . Natürlich gibt es auch andere schöne Gegenden auch dem (KFL) . Bin schon etwas länder dabei . Aber die Jungs sind echt OK. Besonders dieser Montana ist nicht von schlechten Eltern ( hat eine super innerer Uhr  ) Du kannst quasi nichts falsch machen . 
Das mit dem Schichtdienst kenne ich auch. Aber ich habe nur ein Wo im Monat frei ( 7 Tage Block ) .Daher kann ich auch nur selten an den Mittwochsterminen
Das mit der Form kommt halt mit dem fahren. Ich war (bin) am Berg noch immer nicht der schnellste
Also ich würde sagen keine Angst fahr einfach mit. Und man sieht sich bestimmt mal wenn ich wieder bei euch bin,  oder Ihr(du) zu mir kommst 
P.S. 
WERBUNG ON
ich biete auch Anfänger und Wiedereinsteigertouren an  
WERBUNG OFF


----------



## ratze_73 (13. April 2009)

Hallo 

Wie leicht sind leichte Touren ? Komm ich mit 50mm Federweg parat ?
Und wieviel km haben Eure Touren ?

Gruss
ratze


----------



## hoffmak (13. April 2009)

Hallo Kettenfresser und 2RaFa!

Erst einmal Danke für die freundliche Begrüßung, da kommt wirklich freude auf.

Denke mir, daß ich bei Euch da schon richtig bin.
Lediglich die Termine könnten ein ernsthaftes Problem darstellen.
Diesen Mittwoch geht's schonmal nicht, da ich an dem Tag mal wieder ein Jahr älter werde.

Am darauf folgenden Mittwoch hab' ich Nachtdienst, geht also auch wieder nicht.
So werde ich denn dann versuchen mir den ein oder anderen Mittwoch im Mai (Wunschplan sei Dank) frei zu halten.

Eure Termine kann ich mir immer hier im Forum abholen?

Denke für den Anfang werde ich dann auch erst einmal die "Wellness-Tour" in Angriff nehmen.

Ansonsten freu' ich mich auf ein baldiges Einsteigen bei Euch.

Gruß
hoffmak


----------



## Kettenfresser (13. April 2009)

ratze_73 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Wie leicht sind leichte Touren ? Komm ich mit 50mm Federweg parat ?
> Und wieviel km haben Eure Touren ?
> ...



Das kommt aus den Weg an . Mehr Federweg wäre natürlich besser Ob das jetzt passt oder nicht ist schwer zu sagen . Einfach mitfahren und sehen wie es klappt


----------



## Kettenfresser (13. April 2009)

hoffmak schrieb:


> Hallo Kettenfresser und 2RaFa!
> 
> Erst einmal Danke für die freundliche Begrüßung, da kommt wirklich freude auf.
> 
> ...



Mittwoch passt bei mir halt auch nicht immer . Das mit der Schicht ist halt doof 
Ich persönlich fahre auch am Wochenende wenn es das Wetter zulässt.
Die Termine wäre meistens hier im Forum reingesetzt. 
Ich persönlich bin im Forum"Touren durch die Wahner Heide und Umgebung" oft und schreibe dort meine Touren aus. Aber wenn du oben rechts unter der Werbung schaust kannst du im LMB ( Last Minute Biking ) nachschauen das sind alle Termine drin die reingestellt werden 
Also ich hoffe wir sehen uns beim ner Tour


----------



## BulliOlli (13. April 2009)

Nachdem der Köfo und die Heide quasi mein Revier für die schnelle Runde zwischendurch oder allein ist; ich es aber noch nie terminlich zu den Wellnessern geschafft habe, nehme ich mir ernsthaft vor, das endlich mal zu ändern. 
Die eigenen Teamtouren bzw. dieSven'schen Tölertouren sind aber auch einfach zu verlockend. Wird aber Mai, weil ich jetzt 2Wo Urlaub habe. 

Guido, das letzte Mal haben wir uns bei Votec letzes Jahr gesehen - lang her.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frankie Cologne (14. April 2009)

Hallo Leute, hab mein Bike jetzt auch mal wieder aus dem Winterschlaf geholt....und hab´ im LMB vergeblich den Termin für Mittwoch, 15.04.2009 gesucht und nix gefunden?! Gibt´s nen neuen Tourentag? Wollte mich für Mittwoch anschließen..... :-(

Liebe Grüße Frankie


----------



## Montana (14. April 2009)

Frankie Cologne schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, hab mein Bike jetzt auch mal wieder aus dem Winterschlaf geholt....und hab´ im LMB vergeblich den Termin für Mittwoch, 15.04.2009 gesucht und nix gefunden?! Gibt´s nen neuen Tourentag? Wollte mich für Mittwoch anschließen..... :-(
> 
> Liebe Grüße Frankie



 Der Termin ist in Kürze online 

Gute Nacht


----------



## Montana (14. April 2009)

2RaFa schrieb:


> ....
> 
> @ Montana
> lieber Guido, ich hoffe du guidest uns am Mittwoch wieder durch den schönsten Wald und lässt den Regen weiter westlich liegen!
> ...



Ja, *Heiner*, es geht wieder los  Das Wetter soll ja gut werden, daher hätte ich mal wieder Lust auf den Lüderich, ein wenig Höhenmetersammeln  ... wie immer ganz _smooth_ 

Ich war am Samstag im 7GB unterwegs und habe festgestellt das 1000 hm schon 'ne Marke sind, das muss besser werden.

Daher konnte ich auch den *Andreas* nicht begleiten, aber wir werden schon wieder eine Gelegenheit finden. 

*@ Stefan*

Herzliches Beileid  Kann man da nix schweissen, ist doch aus Eisen das Teil

*@ Sven*

Danke für die Blumen, Du bist so gut zu mir.  Deine Touren sind auch sehr zu empfehlen. Leider fehlt mir oft die Zeit 

*@ Olli*

Stimmt beim VOTEC day haben wir uns das letzte Mal gesehen, das wird sich aber ändern. Entweder bei uns oder demnächst mal wieder mit Sven. 

*
@ hoffma und ratze * 

Willkommen im Kreis, schaut zu wann ihr Zeit habt und kommt vorbei. Es wird Euch ganz sicher gefallen 

*@ Frankie*

Welcome back, ist ja schon 'ne Weile her  Weisst Du noch wo der Treffpunkt ist?

_Der neue ultimative Wellness Termin ist übrigens . h i e r .   zu finden. _

Gruß Guido


----------



## Frankie Cologne (14. April 2009)

@Guido

hehe, klar kenne ich den Treffpunkt noch, bin ja in meiner imaginären Welt schon mehrmals dort gewesen und im Geiste sehr oft Mittwochs mitgefahren, passte nur leider aus zeitlichen Gründen in der realen Welt nicht


----------



## BulliOlli (14. April 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> Ja, *Heiner*, es geht wieder los  Das Wetter soll ja gut werden, daher hätte ich mal wieder Lust auf den Lüderich, ein wenig Höhenmetersammeln  ... wie immer ganz _smooth_
> 
> Ich war am Samstag im 7GB unterwegs und habe festgestellt das 1000 hm schon 'ne Marke sind, das muss besser werden.
> 
> ...




Mittwoch muss ich nach Graz (der Job...)


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (14. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen

Wollte mich für Mittwoch endlich mal eurer Truppe für ne kleine Tour anschliessen.
Wie fahre ich von Kalk aus am besten mit dem Mtb dahin und wieviele Minuten muss ich dazu einplanen?

thx

Björn


----------



## FranG (14. April 2009)

BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:


> Wie fahre ich von Kalk aus am besten mit dem Mtb dahin und wieviele Minuten muss ich dazu einplanen?


So:
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=d&source=s_d&saddr=k%C3%B6ln+Kalk&daddr=Am+Wildwechsel&hl=de&geocode=%3BFYpfCQMd1jBsAA&mra=ls&dirflg=w&sll=50.947785,7.05119&sspn=0.096147,0.173206&ie=UTF8&z=14

Gruß
Frank (der gerade mit dem Fußgängermodus von GoogleMaps rumexperimentiert )
Alternativ: Durchs Gremberger Wäldchen: ist aber ein wenig komplizierter, dafür schöner...


----------



## Daemon (14. April 2009)

Ich bin vor zwei Wochen auch direkt mit dem MTB da raus gefahren, ausgehend von Kalk (zwischen Post und Kapelle) Es sind etwa 7km, zum Teil leicht bergauf. Wie schnell Du die schaffst, hängt von Deiner Konstitution ab 
Der Weg ist einfach, eigentlich nur geradeaus: Kalker Hauptstraße => Olpener Straße. Rüber über den Brücker Mauspfad (weiter geradeaus), danach nach 600m rechts in die Straße "Am Wildwechsel". Da ist Treffpunkt.


----------



## juchhu (14. April 2009)

andy-klein schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Richtiges Bike
Aber falsche Seite vom Spielen.
Anstatt im nordöstlich KF zu touren,
lieber auf dem gegenüberliegenden Lüderich rocken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (14. April 2009)

Thx
Das ist ja einfach.

@Daemon: die Hindernisse auf der Strecke dürften eher meine Geschwinigkeit senken 

Damit bin ich dann als Mitfahrer eingetragen.

cya


----------



## Montana (14. April 2009)

BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:


> Thx
> Das ist ja einfach.
> 
> @Daemon: die Hindernisse auf der Strecke dürften eher meine Geschwinigkeit senken
> ...



Hi 

wenn Du es über die Kalker Haupstrasse, Olpener Strasse bis nach K-Brück geschafft hast, dann hast Du doch schon gewonnen  

Ich habe mal 'ne feine Sache (Cologne urban nightride) organisiert, da sind wir dann zum Schluß von der Arena über die genannten Strassen zurück, haben dann aber noch die Merheimer Heide mitgenommen, das geht auch. Ist zwar nicht ganz so direkt, aber etwas schöner. 

Schön, dass Du morgen mit am Start bist 

Gruß_ Guido_


----------



## Eifelwolf (14. April 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> ...Ich habe mal 'ne feine Sache (Cologne urban nightride) organisiert, ...


 
Das stimmt ! Und seitdem reiben wir, die damaligen Mitfahrer, dem Guido seine damalige Idee jedes Jahr aufs Neue beharrlich unter die Nase, aber mit gleicher Beharrlichkeit werden wir jedes Jahrs aufs Neue vertröstet  ....


----------



## Montana (14. April 2009)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Das stimmt ! Und seitdem reiben wir, die damaligen Mitfahrer, dem Guido seine damalige Idee jedes Jahr aufs Neue beharrlich unter die Nase, aber mit gleicher Beharrlichkeit werden wir jedes Jahrs aufs Neue vertröstet  ....



Ich habe geahnt, dass das jetzt wieder kommt  

Ist als Überlebenstraining auch prinzipiell bestens geeignet  jedoch nicht für unser Sommerprojekt   

Ich verspreche : Es wird _irgendwann bald  _wieder sowas geben


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (14. April 2009)

@Montana: das mit der Merheimer Heide kannste mir ja morgen mal erklären, fürs erste bervorzuge ich mal den direkten Weg

cya


----------



## 2RaFa (14. April 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> Ich verspreche : Es wird _irgendwann bald  _wieder sowas geben


Hi Guido,
aber morgen kommt hoffentlich erst mal der Lüderich dran - da war ich nämlich mit Euch zusammen noch nicht!
Freue mich auf die Tour, die du dort - in meiner Heimat - einplanst!
Und schön wäre dann an dieser Stelle mal son richtig donnerndes Gewitter, mit dem wir evtl. rechnen sollten! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 aber wenns trocken bleibt, ist ja auch nicht so schlimm!

Heiner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (15. April 2009)

2RaFa schrieb:


> Hi Guido,
> aber morgen kommt hoffentlich erst mal der Lüderich dran - da war ich nämlich mit Euch zusammen noch nicht!
> Freue mich auf die Tour, die du dort - in meiner Heimat - einplanst!
> *Und schön wäre dann an dieser Stelle mal son richtig donnerndes Gewitter, mit dem wir evtl. rechnen sollten! * aber wenns trocken bleibt, ist ja auch nicht so schlimm!
> ...



Ich erinnere mich noch an eine KFL-Tour auf den Lüderich, die nicht so lustig endete. Es war wohl die schaurigste grüne(!) Wolkenformation, die ich je gesehen habe. Innerhalb von Minuten verfinsterte sich der Himmel, und da waren wir schon auf der Flucht zum Golfplatzrestaurantbetrieb. Dicht gedrängt unter dem Vordach bzw. im Eingang standen wir grob mit 15 Leute und suchten Schutz. Schutz? Doch, doch, Schutz ist der richtige Ausdruck. Denn die Temperatur fiel in wenigen Minuten um fast 15 °C in Richtung Gefrierpunkt und die Himmelschleusen öffneten sich und es hagelte wie verrückt. Alles war weiß und nachdem es zu hageln aufgehört hatte, machten wir uns in unseren kurzen Sachen über die Golfplatzzubringerstraße zügigst auf den Rückweg.

Der letzte Teil der KLF-Tour zum Lüderich war schon verdammt nass und kalt.


----------



## Schnegge (15. April 2009)

So, schnellness-tour ist auch online 

Gruß,
Jörg


----------



## Enrgy (15. April 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Ich erinnere mich noch an eine KFL-Tour auf den Lüderich, die nicht so lustig endete. Es war wohl die schaurigste grüne(!) Wolkenformation, die ich je gesehen habe. Innerhalb von Minuten verfinsterte sich der Himmel, und da waren wir schon auf der Flucht zum Golfplatzrestaurantbetrieb. Dicht gedrängt unter dem Vordach bzw. im Eingang standen wir grob mit 15 Leute und suchten Schutz. Schutz? Doch, doch, Schutz ist der richtige Ausdruck. Denn die Temperatur fiel in wenigen Minuten um fast 15 °C in Richtung Gefrierpunkt und die Himmelschleusen öffneten sich und es hagelte wie verrückt. Alles war weiß und nachdem es zu hageln aufgehört hatte, machten wir uns in unseren kurzen Sachen über die Golfplatzzubringerstraße zügigst auf den Rückweg.
> 
> Der letzte Teil der KLF-Tour zum Lüderich war schon verdammt nass und kalt.



Jou, das war krass! War der 1.11.2006. Wie die Zeit vergeht...


----------



## juchhu (15. April 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Jou, das war krass! War der 1.11.2006. Wie die Zeit vergeht...



Tja, damals war Tourguiding noch ein Abenteuer.


----------



## juchhu (15. April 2009)

FranG schrieb:


> Habe leider nur morgen, Freitag, Zeit. Da gibst Du ja aber schon den Fahrkurs, oder?
> 
> Frank



Wie sieht es denn nun terminlich aus?
Lieber in der Woche oder an einem WE?


----------



## Montana (15. April 2009)

@ _Martin_ und _Volker_

Ihr zwingt mich geradezu den alten Krempel wieder hervorzukramen 

Hier bitte sehr, das habt ihr nun davon und natürlich die Anderen die _KFL historisch _ interessiert sind 

Wie schrieb ich damals so schön:



> Diese Tour wird KULT. Davon werden wir noch in Jahren sprechen , wetten ?



Hier der Bericht dazu und selbstverständlich die schönen Bilder von unserem altbewährten Haus- und Hoffotograf 

Gruß _Guido_ 






juchhu schrieb:


> Ich erinnere mich noch an eine KFL-Tour auf den Lüderich, die nicht so lustig endete. Es war wohl die schaurigste grüne(!) Wolkenformation, die ich je gesehen habe. Innerhalb von Minuten verfinsterte sich der Himmel, und da waren wir schon auf der Flucht zum Golfplatzrestaurantbetrieb. Dicht gedrängt unter dem Vordach bzw. im Eingang standen wir grob mit 15 Leute und suchten Schutz. Schutz? Doch, doch, Schutz ist der richtige Ausdruck. Denn die Temperatur fiel in wenigen Minuten um fast 15 °C in Richtung Gefrierpunkt und die Himmelschleusen öffneten sich und es hagelte wie verrückt. Alles war weiß und nachdem es zu hageln aufgehört hatte, machten wir uns in unseren kurzen Sachen über die Golfplatzzubringerstraße zügigst auf den Rückweg.
> 
> Der letzte Teil der KLF-Tour zum Lüderich war schon verdammt nass und kalt.


----------



## juchhu (15. April 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> @ _Martin_ und _Volker_
> 
> Ihr zwingt mich geradezu den alten Krempel wieder hervorzukramen
> 
> ...



Wenn auch nicht scharf, aber dennoch eindrucksvoll. 
Dank an den Hoffotografen.


----------



## FranG (15. April 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn nun terminlich aus?
> Lieber in der Woche oder an einem WE?


Auf jeden Fall heute Abend!

Wochenende bin ich mir noch nicht so sicher. War bei dem schönen Wetter über Ostern im 7G und in den Löwensteiner Bergen im Schwabenland mit dem RR unterwegs und mich hat da ein wenig das Fieber gepackt. Reichlich Kilo- und Höhenmeter, teilweise so richtige kleine Pässe.
Ich überlege daher, ob ich die Pulheimer RTF am Sonntag mitfahre (http://www.psc-radtouristik.de/rtf.htm).
Ist evtl. noch jemand mit dem RR unterwegs?
Frank


----------



## juchhu (15. April 2009)

FranG schrieb:


> *Auf jeden Fall heute abend!
> *
> Wochenende bin ich mir noch nicht so sicher. War bei dem schönen Wetter über Ostern im 7G und in den Löwensteiner Bergen im Schwabenland mit dem RR unterwegs und mich hat da ein wenig das Fieber gepackt. Reichlich Kilo- und Höhenmeter, teilweise so richtige kleine Pässe.
> Ich überlege daher, ob ich die Pulheimer RTF am Sonntag mitfahre (http://www.psc-radtouristik.de/rtf.htm).
> ...



Zahnarzttermin, hab ein Stück von einem oberen Schneidezahn 'verloren'.
Schmerzt zwar nicht, sieht aber nicht gerade toll aus.
Zumindest sieht mein Lächeln derzeit nicht so aus:


----------



## 2RaFa (15. April 2009)

Hallo Wellness-Fahrer,
das war eine echt schöne Frühlings-KFL-Tour!
für mich waren es ca. 40 km!
Die in Anlage eingestellte kmz-Datei enthält m.E. keine Wegpunkte!

Fotos in meinem Album!
Danke an alle, die dabei waren - besonderer Dank geht wie immer an den Guide:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peter1bike (15. April 2009)

Hallo Heiner,
schöne Bilder. Ich kann mich nur nicht mehr an den Schnee erinnern.

War echt eine schöne Tour heute.

Also bis Mittwoch

Gruß von Peter


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (16. April 2009)

Hallo Wellness Fahrer
Danke für die schöne Tour, werd jetzt bestimmt öfters dabei sein.

Gruß
Björn


----------



## juchhu (16. April 2009)

Tach zusammen,

bei mir waren es nachher rund 60 km und über 1.200 hm.
Besten Dank für die (Teil)Tour und die nette Begleitung.
Es macht ja schon Spass, einfach nur mitzufahren und nicht vorturnen zu müßen.

Bis zum nächsten Mal.

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-Kao (16. April 2009)

Eine richtig geile Tour gestern! Jörg ist echt der Trailmaster der Region  Mit An- und Abfahrt hatte ich 75km und 790hm bei 19,1er Schnitt. Ich denke die Troisdorfer dürften noch ein bisschen mehr auf der Uhr haben 

Ich hoffe [email protected] ist nach Verlust des Schaltröllchens noch gut nach Hause gekommen.

Bis zur nächsten Tour 
Lars


----------



## bernhardwalter (16. April 2009)

War Gestern mal wieder eine sehr schöne Runde,habe es genossen mich mal wieder behutsam ans biken zu gewöhnen hat viel Spass gemacht und die Bilder von Heiner einfach schön und gut getroffenwünsche allen noch einen sorgenfreien Tag


----------



## 2RaFa (16. April 2009)

peter1bike schrieb:


> Hallo Heiner,
> schöne Bilder. Ich kann mich nur nicht mehr an den Schnee erinnern.
> Gruß von Peter



bitte beachten: 
die Bilder gestern wurden mit meiner uralt-Knipse (Canon Ixus 400) gemacht; und in den Exif-Dateien stimmt die Uhrzeit nicht! 
und der Schnee ist der berühmte von gestern!
Ich habe noch nicht ganz verstanden, wie ich in den Fotoalben *nachträglich* Bilder in neu gebildete Albenordner umsortieren kann!
wer weiß da mehr?

Übrigens habe ich gestern in meinem "Heimatrevier" dank des excellenten Führungsduos noch einige neue trails um den Lüderich herum erfahren: die Trails zwischen Bleifeld und Durbusch! 
(aber ich bin ja auch erst seit < 1 Jahr als MTB'ler dabei!)


----------



## juchhu (16. April 2009)

2RaFa schrieb:


> bitte beachten:
> die Bilder gestern wurden mit meiner uralt-Knipse (Canon Ixus 400) gemacht; und in den Exif-Dateien stimmt die Uhrzeit nicht!
> und der Schnee ist der berühmte von gestern!
> Ich habe noch nicht ganz verstanden, wie ich in den Fotoalben *nachträglich* Bilder in neu gebildete Albenordner umsortieren kann!
> ...



Jetzt weißt Du auch, warum ich geschmunzelt habe, als Du gesagt hast, Du würdest in der Nähe wohnen und würdest 'alles' kennen.

Ich gehe zz. mehrmals in der Woche mit meinem Hund auf Lüdericher Hunderunden. Und es vergeht nicht eine Woche und mein Trailsearchdog hat schon wieder einen neuen Trail gefunden. (Übrigens mein Lächeln sieht seit heute morgen wieder so aus .)


----------



## Frankie Cologne (16. April 2009)

Hey Leute, danke für die klasse Tour! Hat echt Spass gemacht....werde sobald als möglich wieder mit von der Partie sein....Cheers !


----------



## Razzor (16. April 2009)

Wenn ich Glück hab, ist mein Rad bis Mittwoch fertig, direkt mit neuen Nobby Nics, Pedalen und anderen Kleinigkeiten... 

Die Schrauben an der Achse sollen angeblich mit einem speziellen Kleber/Schmierzeug "festgemacht/geklebt" werden. 
Mal schauen, vielleicht hält das jetzt länger. 

Jedenfalls freue ich mich auf die nächste Tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (16. April 2009)

Wo bleibt denn dieser verdammte angekündigte Regen bzw. das Gewitter?
Jetzt warte ich die ganze Zeit schon und es tut sich überhaupt nichts.
Wäre ich doch mal besser biken gegangen.


----------



## Enrgy (16. April 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Wäre ich doch mal besser biken gegangen.



Fahr doch jetzt, oder haste kein Licht?


----------



## Henrie (16. April 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Fahr doch jetzt, oder haste kein Licht?



Hat er.


----------



## juchhu (17. April 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Fahr doch jetzt, oder haste kein Licht?



Gut, dass ich nicht nach Deinem Posting gefahren bin.
Als wenn der Regen und das Gewitter nur auf Deinen Sirenengesang gewartet hätte. Da wäre ich aber pitschenass geworden.

Wg. Licht: Für kleines Geld seinerzeit abgegeben. War auf der Suche nach einer schönen LED-Lampe und bin durch ORGA-Kram abgehalten worden.
Sprich, ich habe derzeit kein Licht. Das war auch der Grund, warum ich mich kurz nach 20:00 Uhr von der KFL-Truppe oben auf dem Lüderich vorzeitig verabschiedet und die Heimreise angetreten habe.


----------



## Montana (17. April 2009)

â¦ und nun der Bericht unserer letzten Tour:



_KFL LÃ¼derich Tour 15-04-2009 _

*Mitfahrer : *_ 

Bernhard *Bernhardwalter
BjÃ¶rn * BjÃ¶rnUpDaHill 
Frankie * Frankie Cologne
Heiko * Va (sorry) 
Heiner * 2RaFa
Martin * Juchhu
Peter * Peter1bike
Ralf * 
Sven * DerSven 

Guido * Montana



_


*Tourbeschreibung:*

Vom traditionellen Startplatz ging es mit groÃer Besatzung auf gewohntem Weg Richtung *matschetrail* der es auch mal wieder war, Ralf hatte ja schon Bedenken, aber alles war gut. 

Dann ging es locker hoch auf den TÃ¼tberg und dort runter nach Hellenthal Ã¼ber die Wiese und BrÃ¼cke und in aller Ruhe hoch zum guten alten LÃ¼derich. Unser leider selten gewordene Gast _Martin_ verabschiede sich hier und erzÃ¤hlte uns noch, dass der lange coole trail runter zur SÃ¼lz nicht mehr komplett fahrbar wÃ¤re. Darauf entschied _Montana_ in bekannter weiser Manier , das guiding an den _Peter_ abzugeben. 

Dadurch bekamen wir noch den *Bleifeld trail * und ein paar weitere sehr schicke Sachen in der LÃ¼derich Umgebung zu sehen. Irgendwann waren wir wieder unten an der SÃ¼lz und hier verabschiedete sich ein begeisterter _Heiner_ .  In Lehmbach ging es dann den *Wurzeltrail* wieder hoch und dann auf direktem zÃ¼gigen Wege ab zurÃ¼ck zum Parkplatz. 







*Daten  :* 35 km -  500  hm  -  16,8   hm/h 










*Besonderheiten **: *

> 500 HÃ¶henmeter waren lange nicht mehr das Ziel bei einer _Mittwoch Wellnesstour_, aber es wird ab nun vorerst so bleiben â tolle KunststÃ¼cke von _Heiko_ â sorry fÃ¼r die langen Pausen aber das war genau so geplant (siehe km/h) - der _Juchhu_ ist wieder richtig fit â _Bernhard _war nach langer Zeit auch wieder da â _Frankie_ nach noch lÃ¤ngerer Abwesenheit â _BjÃ¶rn_ hat die Anfahrt aus K-Kalk prima Ã¼berstanden â _Heiner_ war begeistert von seiner Heimat â Danke an _Peter _fÃ¼r das guiden der LÃ¼derich Umgebung - eine saunette Bande seit ihr 



GruÃ _Guido_


----------



## juchhu (17. April 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> und nun der Bericht unserer letzten Tour:
> ...
> 
> - der _Juchhu_ ist wieder richtig fit 
> ...



Liegt nur an der MTBvD-Sportswear und dem leichten MTBvD-TestBike.
Spass bei Seite.
5 Kilo weniger Lebendmasse machen sich schon bemerkt.
Und das TestBike wiegt mit rund 11 kg auch fast 4 kg als mein Fully.
Und ein bisschen gefahren bin auch schon dieses Jahr.

Hat wieder richtig mit Euch Spass gemacht.
Ich sehe mal zu, dass ich es nächste Woche wieder schaffe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (17. April 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> â¦  Unser leider selten gewordene Gast _Martin_ verabschiede sich hier und erzÃ¤hlte uns noch, dass der lange coole trail runter zur SÃ¼lz nicht mehr komplett fahrbar wÃ¤re.




Letzte Woche Mittwoch war er komplett fahrbar  

GruÃ
JÃ¶rg


----------



## Montana (17. April 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> ..   MTBvD-Sportswear ... MTBvD-TestBike.
> Hat wieder richtig mit Euch Spass gemacht.
> Ich sehe mal zu, dass ich es nächste Woche wieder schaffe.



Manche hier im Forum meinten doch schon : Der fährt doch garnicht mehr, sondern der macht doch nur noch ... 

Wäre schön wenn Du nun wieder öfter  mit am Start wärst, kannst uns ja mal was noch Neueres am Lüderich zeigen, wenn das geht  

*@ Jörg*

Ich kann mich da nur auf meinen Informanten berufen 

Schönes Wochenende an alle


----------



## FranG (17. April 2009)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Letzte Woche Mittwoch war er komplett fahrbar
> 
> Gruß
> Jörg


Nicht wirklich für unterbelichtete Bergradfahrer


----------



## juchhu (17. April 2009)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Letzte Woche Mittwoch war er komplett fahrbar
> 
> Gruß
> Jörg



Einer der Lüderichbesucher (Jagdpächter?) scheint besondere Freude daran zu haben, einige Trails mit Ästen und Bäumen zuzulegen.
Mein Hund als echter Trailsearcher und Trailworker räumt dann immer alles bei Seite. Hat halt ein Herz für Mountainbiker.


----------



## juchhu (17. April 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> 1Manche hier im Forum meinten doch schon : Der fährt doch garnicht mehr, sondern der macht doch nur noch ...
> 
> 2Wäre schön wenn Du nun wieder öfter  mit am Start wärst, kannst uns ja mal was noch Neueres am Lüderich zeigen, wenn das geht
> 
> ...





Totgesagte leben länger.
Ne, das Baby ist jetzt aus dem Gröbsten raus,
und der (eine) Papa kann mal wieder mehr an sich denken.
Gerne, da lassen sich vielleicht noch ein paar Trails finden, die nicht (so) bekannt sind.
Bin am Wochenende dort langgelaufen.
Es gibt einen Alternativeinstieg, allerdings S2-S3.


----------



## Jerd (17. April 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> > 500 Höhenmeter waren lange nicht mehr das Ziel bei einer _Mittwoch Wellnesstour_, aber es wird ab nun vorerst so bleiben



D.h. das Wellness ab jetzt immer 500 Höhenmeter bedeutet? Oder dass die 500 Höhenmeter eine Ausnahme bleiben?


----------



## Schnegge (18. April 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> *Daten  :* 35 km -  500  hm  -  16,8   hm/h



Wow fast 30 h Fahrzeit... seid Ihr noch nass geworden


----------



## Montana (18. April 2009)

Jerd schrieb:


> D.h. das Wellness ab jetzt immer 500 Höhenmeter bedeutet? Oder dass die 500 Höhenmeter eine Ausnahme bleiben?



Hallo Gerd  
Ich beabsichtige schon die Mittwoch Wellness Touren bis zum Sommer mit jeweils 500 hm auszustatten, das Ganze aber in ruhigem Tempo und mit vielen netten längeren Pausen. 




Schnegge schrieb:


> Wow fast 30 h Fahrzeit... seid Ihr noch nass geworden



 Gut aufgepasst, Jörg 

Ich bin halt etwas blind, war aber über unseren Schnitt schon erstaunt 

Schönes Wochenende


----------



## juchhu (18. April 2009)

Tach zusammen,

hat irgendeine(r) was für heute oder morgen im Gebiet KFL, Hardt, Lüderich geplant? Würde gerne mit anderen eine Runde fahren. Von Tour über AM bis Enduro ist alles willkommen. Nur Race muss nicht sein.

Treffpunkt und -zeit variabel, Deadline 19:30 Uhr.

VG Martin


----------



## Jerd (18. April 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> Hallo Gerd
> Ich beabsichtige schon die Mittwoch Wellness Touren bis zum Sommer mit jeweils 500 hm auszustatten, das Ganze aber in ruhigem Tempo und mit vielen netten längeren Pausen.



Und ich hatte schon Skrupel wegen meiner 400-Höhenmeter-Gladbach-Runde... Aber da kann ich ja beim nächsten Mal noch zwei Rampen dran hängen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (18. April 2009)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Letzte Woche Mittwoch war er komplett fahrbar
> 
> Gruß
> Jörg



DJ-Sam und ich waren als Trailworker eben unterwegs.
Ist jetzt wieder komplett fahrbar.


----------



## 2RaFa (18. April 2009)

War heute mit einer anderenTruppe und unseren Bikes wieder unterwegs - diesmal im Garzweiler-Abbaugebiet - war ziemlich rutschig!
mehr Bilder im Album!


----------



## Locksley (19. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen nach Brücl. 
Ich habe keine Ahnung ob Ihr eine "eingefahrene Kölsch MTB Gruppe" seid oder auch offen für neue MTBler seit. 

Wir habe sind 9 Männlein und Weiblein (35-42) aus Kölle bzw. Brück und Umgebung die Runden im KöFo BG, ... drehen und versuchen gerade alles etwas besser zu organisieren. 

Vielleicht kann man hier mal eine informelle Kennenlernrunde abstimmen.

LG aus dem Kölner Süden

UWE


----------



## juchhu (20. April 2009)

Locksley schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen nach Brücl.
> Ich habe keine Ahnung ob Ihr eine "eingefahrene Kölsch MTB Gruppe" seid oder auch offen für neue MTBler seit.
> 
> Wir habe sind 9 Männlein und Weiblein (35-42) aus Kölle bzw. Brück und Umgebung die Runden im KöFo BG, ... drehen und versuchen gerade alles etwas besser zu organisieren.
> ...



Hallo Uwe,

wenn es passt, versucht doch einfach direkt kommenden Mittwoch (übermorgen) als Kennenlerntermin einzurichten. Bereichsleiter  Guido @Montana wird's freuen.

Ich war gestern mit dem schweren Enduro in Unter - und Obereschbach unterwegs. Ein leichtes Hardtail für die Uphills ist irgendwie angenehmer zu fahren.

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-Kao (20. April 2009)

Wer heute abend Zeit & Lust hat:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6518

Gruß
Lars


----------



## Montana (20. April 2009)

Heute Abend könnte es mit dem Lars auf den Lüderich gehen.
Es isr ja klasse Wetter angekündigt, ich wünsche viel Spaß. 

Am Mittwoch geht es dann mit _Montana_ weiter. Hier ist der Termin. 

Gruß _Guido_


----------



## juchhu (20. April 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> Heute Abend könnte es mit dem Lars auf den Lüderich gehen.
> Es isr ja klasse Wetter angekündigt, ich wünsche viel Spaß.



Passt vom Gebiet, aber leider nicht vom Termin.



> Am Mittwoch geht es dann mit _Montana_ weiter. Hier ist der Termin.
> 
> Gruß _Guido_



Erster.  Weißt schon wohin die Schlenker führen sollen?
Stippvisite in der Hardt?


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (20. April 2009)

2ter


----------



## Derk (20. April 2009)

Hallo,

es sei mir doch ein kleines bischen Schleichwerbung erlaubt, oder ?! :

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8236

Diese Tour wird wirklich gemütlich abgefahren;  nach meiner Schätzung bewegen die bisher gemeldeten zwei Teilnehmer und ich zusammen ungefähr 150 Lebensjahre vor uns her - also "ältere Herren"  im besten  Sinne der beiden Worte.

Eine schöne Arbeits-/ Studiums- / Schulwoche  wünsche ich Euch

Derk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (21. April 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Am Mittwoch geht es dann mit _Montana_ weiter. Hier ist der Termin.
> 
> Gruß _Guido_



Tach Guido,

kannst Du schon verraten, wie grob die Streckenführung am Mittwoch bei den Wellnessern geplant ist?
Ich kann dann meine eigene An- und Abreise besser planen.
Danke.


----------



## Montana (21. April 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Tach Guido,
> 
> kannst Du schon verraten, wie grob die Streckenführung am Mittwoch bei den Wellnessern geplant ist?
> Ich kann dann meine eigene An- und Abreise besser planen.
> Danke.



Hi Martin, das hängt hiervon ab: 



juchhu schrieb:


> .
> Erster.  Weißt schon wohin die Schlenker führen sollen?
> Stippvisite in der Hardt?



'ne Hardtrunde wäre auch mal wieder fein. Bekommen wir da ca. 400 hm zusammen? Wenn ja, dann bitte ganz gemütlich hoch und nicht alzu technisch runter, ich will auf die anderen _real Wellness _Fahrer -in Rücksicht nehmen. 

Solltest Du was zusammen bekommen, dann könnte ein Treffpunkt *für Dich * u.a. um 19:00 am TP GL oder Grube Cox sein, was meinst Du?

*EDITH :* Ich habe gerade mal die Anfahrt vermessen, wir werden auf 8 km und 150 hm kommen, sofern wir uns am TP GL treffen, dann brauchen wir für die Hardt auch nur noch 350 hm , am Treffpunkt TP GL wären wir dann aber eher um 19:15 Uhr

Gruß Guido


----------



## MTB-Kao (21. April 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> Heute Abend könnte es mit dem Lars auf den Lüderich gehen.
> Es isr ja klasse Wetter angekündigt, ich wünsche viel Spaß.



Es ging dann irgendwo anders lang. Wo? Keine Ahnung , da müsst ihr Konfuzius fragen. Ich habe geladen, er geguided. Faire Aufteilung also  Am Ende waren es bei mir 62km und 900hm bei einem 18er Schnitt. Und Wetter war super


----------



## juchhu (21. April 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> Hi Martin, das hängt hiervon ab:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vorschlag: Ich komme zum Original-Treffpunkt Am Wildgehege und wir fahren dann in die Hardt (Richtung Grube Cox). In der Hardt selber kann ich dann 30 km mit 600 hm von S0 bis zu S2/S3 anbieten. 

Empfehlung: 15 km, 360 hm, S0-S1/S2

Rückweg über Moitzfeld, TP GL, KF (nach Deinem Belieben).
Ich würde mich dann oben in Moitzfeld an der Shell-Tanke verabschieden und weiter nach Untereschbach fahren oder noch rüber in den KF und dann in Richtung Osten abbiegen.


----------



## Kettenfresser (21. April 2009)

Hmmm, 
wie wird denn das Wetter morgen . Bin am überlegen ob ich mal wieder mitfahren soll


----------



## juchhu (21. April 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Hmmm,
> wie wird denn das Wetter morgen . Bin am überlegen ob ich mal wieder mitfahren soll



Kühler als heute, aber wohl noch trocken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (21. April 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Vorschlag: Ich komme zum Original-Treffpunkt Am Wildgehege und wir fahren dann in die Hardt (Richtung Grube Cox). In der Hardt selber kann ich dann ...



Ok, gute Idee. Wir treffen uns dann am Standard Treffpunkt und könnten dann vorher noch die Singletrail Runde Ostfriedhof / Schluchter Heide bis zur Hardt mitnehmen. Würde ca. 15 km / 100 hm bedeuten, bei ca. 1 Std eff. Fahrzeit. Ab dann darfst / mussr Du 



juchhu schrieb:


> Empfehlung: 15 km, 360 hm, S0-S1/S2


Klingt überaus vernünftig 



juchhu schrieb:


> Rückweg über Moitzfeld, TP GL, KF (nach Deinem Belieben).
> Ich würde mich dann oben in Moitzfeld an der Shell-Tanke verabschieden und weiter nach Untereschbach fahren oder noch rüber in den KF und dann in Richtung Osten abbiegen.



Gut wenn wir dann z.B. am Kadettenweiher unsere Hardt - ST - Runde beenden,  müssten wir _höhenmetermässig_ prima hinkommen, denn wir fahren dann ja noch hoch Richtung TP GL. 

B T W : HARDTRUNDE ! ! !  Wo ist die Anmeldung vom Uckerath Rider 

Grüße Guido


----------



## Montana (21. April 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Hmmm,
> wie wird denn das Wetter morgen . Bin am überlegen ob ich mal wieder mitfahren soll



Sehr gerne  Wetter wird einfach super 

Fax mir bitte sofort Deinen _Tourablaufzeitplanwunsch_  das geht dann vor 

Gruß _Guido_


----------



## juchhu (21. April 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> Ok, gute Idee. Wir treffen uns dann am Standard Treffpunkt und könnten dann vorher noch die Singletrail Runde Ostfriedhof / Schluchter Heide bis zur Hardt mitnehmen. Würde ca. 15 km / 100 hm bedeuten, bei ca. 1 Std eff. Fahrzeit. Ab dann darfst / mussr Du



Ja, Chef.



> Klingt überaus vernünftig



Danke Chef.



> Gut wenn wir dann z.B. am Kadettenweiher unsere Hardt - ST - Runde beenden,  müssten wir _höhenmetermässig_ prima hinkommen, denn wir fahren dann ja noch hoch Richtung TP GL.



Yepp.
15 km, 360 hm, gerechnet von Biergarten/Restaurant Am Kaisers Baasch bis zum Wandererparkplatz oben in Moitzfeld (also vom Kadetteweiher gegen den Uhrzeigersinn am Ringwall Eifgenburg vorbei bzw. rum)

Mit 100% Schwankungsausgleich (kleiner Insider).


> B T W : HARDTRUNDE ! ! !  Wo ist die Anmeldung vom Uckerath Rider
> 
> Grüße Guido



Genau Chef.


----------



## Montana (21. April 2009)

Na ja *Chef * stimmt ja nicht so ganz 

Mein Anfangspart sieht dann so aus:





Wie bereits beschrieben :  Das wären dann * ca. 15 km / 100 hm*, danch folgt dann eine der berühmten Hardt ST Runden geguided vom Martin @ Juchhu mit  * ca. 15 km / 360 hm*

Danach geht es dann zurück in den KF und dort wird uns die dann bereits verstrichene Zeit (X) die weitere Route (Y) berechnen 

Vielleicht sogar nach dieser Formel : 22,0 - (18,5 + X) = Y   Haben wie einen Mathematiker unter uns? 




juchhu schrieb:


> Ja, Chef.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## juchhu (21. April 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> Na ja *Chef * stimmt ja nicht so ganz



 Hätte ich Bereichs(abschnitts)leiter schreiben sollen? 

Du weißt schon, wie ich das meine.



> Mein Anfangspart sieht dann so aus:
> ...



Und meinen poste ich nicht.


----------



## Montana (21. April 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Hätte ich Bereichs(abschnitts)leiter schreiben sollen?
> 
> Du weißt schon, wie ich das meine.


Mich stört das auch nicht so gro0, aber Du kennst das doch:
Da werden sich einige wieder mächtig aufregen 



> Ich bin der ultimative KFL Wellnes Chef, autoritär und ausbeutend





juchhu schrieb:


> Und meinen poste ich nicht.


Meine Anfahrt kann ich dafür mit verbundenen Augen  ... auch das regt bestimmt wieder einige auf  

Schönen Abend, Martin


----------



## juchhu (21. April 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> Mich stört das auch nicht so gro0, aber Du kennst das doch:
> Da werden sich einige wieder mächtig aufregen



Biken entspannt.



> Meine Anfahrt kann ich dafür mit verbundenen Augen  ... auch das regt bestimmt wieder einige auf
> 
> Schönen Abend, Martin



Eine Frage hab ich noch Ch..., ähm Guido:
Echtes Wellnesstempo oder wie beim letzten Mal mehr Tendenz zu den Schnellnessern?

Wenns langsam wird, dann nehme ich was mit mehr Federweg und fahre vorher noch was Spielen. Wenns wie das letzte Mal wird, dann nehme ich wieder ein Hardtail.


----------



## 2RaFa (21. April 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> Mein Anfangspart sieht dann so aus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wenn wir dann irgendwie über Moitzfeld und das A4-Brückchen wieder in den KF eintauchen, dann käme mir das für meinen Abschied gen hopevalley sehr entgegen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- schließlich hatte ich ja zuvor bereits die Anfahrt von dort nach Brück hinter mir ... und der jüngste bin ich ja auch nicht mehr


----------



## hsw (21. April 2009)

Hallo Guido,

kannst Du mir bitte die letzten so ca. 10 mails mal übersetzen. 
Ich würde gerne wissen, ob ich in meinem gewohnten WellnessTempo mit kann?
Wenn ihr schnellnessen wollt, möchte ich euch nicht aufhalten.

Gruß Heike


----------



## Razzor (21. April 2009)

Ich muss für morgen leider absagen 

Teile sind da, aber Bike ist noch nicht aus der Reparatur wieder da.

Toll.... Jetzt hab ich so´n tollen neuen Pussy-Schlamm-Schutz-Plastik-Dingen und es ist trocken....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2RaFa (21. April 2009)

hsw schrieb:


> Hallo Guido,
> Wenn ihr schnellnessen wollt, möchte ich euch nicht aufhalten.
> Gruß Heike



Hallo Heike,
ich will mich mal für Guido an der Übersetzung versuchen:
wir wollen alle nicht hetzen - wir wollen alle gemütlich fahren;
also es wäre schon schade, wenn du nicht dabei wärest!


----------



## juchhu (21. April 2009)

2RaFa schrieb:


> wenn wir dann irgendwie über Moitzfeld und das A4-Brückchen wieder in den KF eintauchen, dann käme mir das für meinen Abschied gen hopevalley sehr entgegen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn es nicht zu dunkel ist, würde ich bis zur Hütte auf dem Tütberg (Nähe alte Poststation) mitfahren. Ich würde dann in Richtung Osten abbiegen und über den gleich Downhilltrail Richtung Forsthaus fahren.
Wir könnten uns dann unten trennen.
Du biegst rechts ab und fährst Richtung Hopevalley und ich links nach Untereschbach.



hsw schrieb:


> Hallo Guido,
> 
> kannst Du mir bitte die letzten so ca. 10 mails mal übersetzen.
> Ich würde gerne wissen, ob ich in meinem gewohnten WellnessTempo mit kann?
> ...



Hallo Heike,

Guido ist eh der Garant des Wellnesser-Tempos.
Wenn ich das Guiding in der Hardt übernehme,
werde ich mich streng an die Vorgaben des Chefs halten.

Technik- und tempomäßig wird es eine 100% Wellnesser-Tour.
Schöne Uphills und schöne Singletrails sowie einige schöne Aussichtspunkte.

Also kein Grund, sich für diesen Mittwochabend irgendetwas Anderes vorzunehmen.

VG Martin

PS: Damit es von meiner Seite garantiert nicht schnell werden kann, nehme ich das schwere Bike.


----------



## hsw (21. April 2009)

Ok, dann bin ich ja beruhigt. Ich hatte da was von schnellnessen gelesen.
Dann wirst Du was mit mehr Federweg nehmen und vorher spielen gehen? 
Vielleicht kannst Du mit dein hardtail leihen, dann werde ich schneller???
Aber es wird zu groß für mich sein.

Bis morgen dann.


----------



## Locksley (21. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen und @Martin danke für´s " U R Welcome",

hab mein Bike leider in Reperatur bringen müssen da ich nWo Mo-Fri auf Malle zum biken bin. Werde mich dann ab Anfang Mai mal etwas intensiver mit dem Forum beschäftigen. 

Hat eigentlich jemand ein paar Tips bzgl "Saison-Start-Runde" auf Mallorca ab Paguera?

VG Uwe


----------



## juchhu (21. April 2009)

hsw schrieb:


> Ok, dann bin ich ja beruhigt. Ich hatte da was von schnellnessen gelesen.



Ähm, ich fand es - wenn wir nicht gerade mal wieder Pause gemacht haben  - für Wellnesser letztes Mal schon zügig. 
Liegt aber sicher an meiner noch mangelnden Fitness.



> Dann wirst Du was mit mehr Federweg nehmen und vorher spielen gehen?


Yepp, Ich fahre etwas früher los. Dann kann ich noch was spielen, außerdem muss ich ja noch 12 km Anfahrtsweg zum Treffpunkt fahren, was mit 2-fach-Kurbel nicht so richtig Spass macht.



> Vielleicht kannst Du mit dein hardtail leihen, dann werde ich schneller???
> Aber es wird zu groß für mich sein.
> 
> Bis morgen dann.


Ich bin ja ein eingefleischter Fullyfahrer.
Aber unter uns, leichte Hardtails machen schneller und richtig viel Laune.
Und für die Gegend hier reicht ein Hardtail alle mal.

Wie groß bist Du denn?


----------



## Locksley (21. April 2009)

@juchhu ... eingefleischter fullyfahrer tönt gut.

Ich über lege gerade folgende Varianten/Gründe mein Sparschwein zu schlachten.

1) Focus Thunder Pro (Geometrie ziemlich sportlich - habe schon ein Simplon ZION - Hardtail)

2) Canyon Nerve AM 8.0 (mir gefallen die Formala Bremsen nicht - "singen" zu viel)

3) Simplon Lexx Pro mit Float 32, Fox Talas (ziemlich teuer)

Kannst Du mit einen Tip für die Grabinschrift meines Schweines liefern:

R.I.P für xxx (1-2 oder 3) Anschaffung.

Danke 

der Walddieb


----------



## juchhu (21. April 2009)

Locksley schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen und @Martin danke für´s " U R Welcome",



Hallo Uwe,



> hab mein Bike leider in Reperatur bringen müssen da ich nWo Mo-Fri auf Malle zum biken bin. Werde mich dann ab Anfang Mai mal etwas intensiver mit dem Forum beschäftigen.


Wenn Du/Ihr ab Untereschbach morgen startet würdet, hätte ich eine Lösung. Allerdings hat Klaus heute das All mountain in RH 50 zu seinem Biketreff entführt.



> Hat eigentlich jemand ein paar Tips bzgl "Saison-Start-Runde" auf Mallorca ab Paguera?
> 
> VG Uwe


Sorry, da muss ich passen.


----------



## ralf (21. April 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Blablabla ...



... jetzt muß ich doch mal den _Ralf_ rausholen :

*Halt einfach mal die Klappe, fahr einfach mit und leide wie ein Mann  still.*

... und hör endlich auf hier ständig Deine *geschlechtslosen* Discounterfahrräder feilzubieten. Das nervt!


----------



## juchhu (21. April 2009)

ralf schrieb:


> ... jetzt muß ich doch mal den _Ralf_ rausholen :



Och nö. 



> *Halt einfach mal die Klappe, fahr einfach mit und leide wie ein Mann  still.*



Wer leidet?
Wenn ich an letzten Mittwoch denke,
habe ich nicht gelitten.
Vielleicht lags am leichten Hardtail oder am kleineren Schnitzelgrab.



> ... und hör endlich auf hier ständig Deine *geschlechtslosen* Discounterfahrräder feilzubieten. Das nervt!



Ich biete hier gar nichts an.
Außer morgen ein Teilguiding in der Hardt.
Nimm lieber morgen ein leichtes Hardtail.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (22. April 2009)

Ja  Es ist wieder Stimmung in der Bude  so muss das in einem Forum sein 

*So nun zu heute Abend:*

Liebe Heike,

klar bleibt es bei Wellness  Ich kann ja garnicht anders und ich will es auch nicht. Vorige Woche waren wir mal ausnahmsweise etwas flotter unterwegs, aber das hat von den Mitfahrern auch prima gepasst. Heute wird es ganz ruhig und auch nicht zu kompliziert, versprochen 

BTW: Ich bin gestern leicht versackt und es waren _Ouzo, Bier _und _Kabänes_ im Spiel  ... alles sehr lecker aber heute fühle ich mich schon etwas seltsam  daher wird das so 'ne Art _Montana_ Regeneration heute Abend


----------



## DerSven (22. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
werde heute Abend leider nicht dabei sein. War krank geworden und bin noch nicht wieder fit. Aber nächste Woche plane ich schon wieder fest ein.

Wünsche Euch viel Spaß heute Abend!

Viele Grüße,
Sven


----------



## Montana (22. April 2009)

DerSven schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> werde heute Abend leider nicht dabei sein. War krank geworden und bin noch nicht wieder fit. Aber nächste Woche plane ich schon wieder fest ein.
> 
> Wünsche Euch viel Spaß heute Abend!
> ...



Gute Besserung, Sven und bis bald


----------



## Daemon (22. April 2009)

Mich hats leider auch nochmal entschärft. Die Erkältung ist überwunden, aber letzte Woche hab ich mir die rechte Hand irgendwie gedehnt. Natürlich zuhause und nicht auf dem Bike. Tut noch ein wenig weh, und das sollte erstmal weg sein.


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (22. April 2009)

Hätte jemand hier Lust am Sonntag in Essen nen Mtb CTF mitzufahren?

Details:
www.ruhrpottbiker.de/html/ctf.html

Bis heute abend

Björn


----------



## Kettenfresser (22. April 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> Sehr gerne  Wetter wird einfach super
> 
> Fax mir bitte sofort Deinen _Tourablaufzeitplanwunsch_  das geht dann vor
> 
> Gruß _Guido_



Na das nenn ich Service . 
Also hier der  _Tourablaufzeitplanwunsch_ :
1) Losfahren 
2)Spass haben 
3)Nicht stürzen 
Also wäre Super wenn du das hinkriegst 
P.S.
Ich habe FREI


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (22. April 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Na das nenn ich Service .
> Also hier der  _Tourablaufzeitplanwunsch_ :
> 1) Losfahren
> 2)Spass haben
> ...



Ales klar 

1. ganz sicher fahren wir los 
2. 100 % ig versprochen
3. immer schön langsam und janz vorsichtig

Das kriegen wir hin 

Frei   ... das ist ja dann schon fast zu einfach  

Bis später


----------



## Montana (22. April 2009)

Daemon schrieb:


> Mich hats leider auch nochmal entschärft. Die Erkältung ist überwunden, aber letzte Woche hab ich mir die rechte Hand irgendwie gedehnt. Natürlich zuhause und nicht auf dem Bike. Tut noch ein wenig weh, und das sollte erstmal weg sein.



Gute Besserung und bis hoffentlich bald 

Im Moment findet sich eine prima Gruppe zusammen. Du könntest da gut reinpassen, natürlich auch der Jens


----------



## MTB-Kao (22. April 2009)

Ich muss heute relativ früh zurück sein und starte daher dementsprechend gleich schon. Vielleicht treffen wir ja zufällig irgendwo im Wald gegen... ähem aufeinander. 

Wenn es bei meinen Terminen bleibt werde ich wohl erst wieder im Juni mittwochs dabei sein können


----------



## juchhu (23. April 2009)

Tach zusammen,

war gestern eine nette Tour.
Der Chef muss mal ein bisschen in der Schluchter Heide aufräumen.
Dann noch diese polizeiliche Sperraktion.
Gut, dass das keine allgemeine Verkehrskontrolle war.
Die hätten den Co-Guide direkt aus dem Verkehr gezogen.

Ich hoffe, Euch hat die kleine Stippvisite in der Hardt gefallen.
Leider musste ich dann doch ein wenig abkürzen,
weil es selbst für meine Eulenaugen nachher ein klein wenig dunkel wurde. Es sind dann weniger als 15 km und 360 hm geworden.
Besten Dank an meine Flügelmänner Ralf und Björn für die Tour- Beleuchtung.
Gerade Ralf hatte mit ordentlich Licht in meinen Rücken den Uphill aus der Grube Cox gut ausgeleuchtet. 

Bis zum nächsten Mal. Gerne auch bei einer kompletten Tour oder bei den in Kürze wieder regelmäßigen Fahrtechnikkursen für Tourer.

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (23. April 2009)

Ja, Martin, es war eine geniale Runde in sehr netter Begleitung 
Danke noch mal fürs souveräne co-guiden  

Die angestrebten Höhenmeter kamen auch ganz gut hin. 

Meine Tacho Daten waren: 40 km - ca. 3 Std Fahrzeit eff. - 490 hm - 13,5 km/h 

Bericht folgt . . . 



juchhu schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> 
> war gestern eine nette Tour.
> Der Chef muss mal ein bisschen in der Schluchter Heide aufräumen.
> ...


----------



## Schnegge (23. April 2009)

Bei uns war's auch schön... was ein Wetter ... nur den Sonnenuntergang bai Schmizthöhe haben wir um 5 min verpasst...

Die ganzen Rampen und trails haben uns dann am Ende 51km 1100hm und 'nen 14,8er Schnitt beschert.


----------



## Kettenfresser (23. April 2009)

Guido respekt ,
war echt ne schöne Tour gestern. 
Ein paar Teile des Königsforst sowie der Hardt kannte ich noch gar nicht .
Aber es gab auch schreck sekunden ( blöder Grenzstein ). 
...Na und die Polizei-Aktion , sagte noch zu Peter "pass auf das ist ne Kontrolle" Es war zwar die Polizei aber zum Glück keine Kontrolle. Der anschließende Trail musste aus seinem Winterschlaf geweckt werden.  
Weiter ging es in die Hardt, wo ich froh war das ich Scheibenbremsen hatte. 
FAZIT:
Guido immer wieder gerne


----------



## juchhu (23. April 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Guido respekt ,
> war echt ne schöne Tour gestern.
> Ein paar Teile des Königsforst sowie der Hardt kannte ich noch gar nicht .
> Aber es gab auch schreck sekunden ( blöder Grenzstein ).
> ...



Wo warst Du denn froh wg. Deiner Scheibenbremsen?


----------



## Kettenfresser (23. April 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Wo warst Du denn froh wg. Deiner Scheibenbremsen?


Bei machen Abfahrten hätte ich früher sicherlich mehr gezogen als jetzt


----------



## juchhu (23. April 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Bei machen Abfahrten hätte ich früher sicherlich mehr gezogen als jetzt



Ahhso


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (23. April 2009)

Hallo

Will mich auch noch mal bei den beiden Guides für die tolle Tour bedanken.

Hat jemand eigentlich schon was zu der Polizeiaktion im Wald rausgefunden? Im Ksta Online hab ich nix gefunden.

Und wärs ne allgemeine Verkehrskontrolle gewesen, hätten sie uns alle gleich Mitnehmen können. wer hat den noch ne Lampe die Stvzo zugelassen ist???


----------



## Montana (23. April 2009)

â¦ und nun der Bericht unserer letzten Tour:

_KFL Hardt Tour 22-04-2009 _

*Mitfahrer : *_ 

BjÃ¶rn * BjÃ¶rnUpDaHill 
Fermado * Alfaguara 
Heike * hsw
Heiko * Vanquish78
Heiner * 2RaFa
Martin * Juchhu
Peter * Peter1bike
Ralf * 
Stefan * Stefan 79
Sven * Kettenfresser 
Sven * Pamparius

Guido * Montana
_


*Tourbeschreibung:*

Vom traditionellen Startplatz ging es diesmal wieder Richtung Hardt. Geplant waren dafÃ¼r 15 km und ca. 100 hm und das kam auch ungefÃ¤hr hin. Wir nahmen alle Ã¼blichen trails mit, nur in der Schluchter Heide musste der _Montana_ improvisieren. Durch eine Absperrung von der Polizei  (was da wohl los war) mussten wir uns einen Weg durchs GebÃ¼sch  bahnen. Ich schwÃ¶re euch, da war mal ein trail, der ist aber, wie wir feststellen mussten, ewig nicht mehr befahren worden.  Weiter ging es zum bikespielplatz und alle hatten ihren SpaÃ. 

Nun wurde der _Montana_ schon etwas mÃ¼de und schaffte es so gerade die Bande zur Gruppe Cox zu bringen. 

Dort Ã¼bernahm dann der _ King of the Hardt aka Martin_ das Kommando und es folgte eine gewohnt geniale STrailrunde  GroÃes Kompliment. Leider fehlte die Vollendung, da es stockdunkel wurde und der guide, aus welchem Grund auch immer, ohne Beleuchtung unterwegs war  So wurde die tolle Runde etwas verkÃ¼rzt und es ging wieder hoch nach Moitzfeld und von dort Ã¼ber ein paar nette weitere KF trails zurÃ¼ck zum Startplatz.  






*Daten  :*  40 km -  490  hm  -  13.5   km/h










*Besonderheiten **: *

Fragen Ã¼ber Fragen: - Was war in der Schluchter Heide los â warum ist dieser eine trail nicht mehr befahren worden â warum freut sich der Sven Ã¼ber Scheibenbremsen â warum wurde es dunkel und warum so kalt â schmiert Heiner sich immer Brote vor der Tour - woher hat Heike die mittlerweile sehr sichere Fahrtechnik - warum fahren wir jeden Mittwoch Mtb â warum ist der Sven auf einmal so schnell Bergauf  - sind die Fotos was geworden - wieso muss der _Montana_ heute auch noch Fussballspielen 

Danke an alle fÃ¼rs Mitfahren und den groÃen SpaÃ. Danke an Martin fÃ¼r die klasse Hardt Runde. 

NÃ¤chsten Mittwoch gibt es eine KFL Tour mit Peter, da der _Montana_ mal _andersweitig_ sportlich unterwegs ist.

GruÃ _Guido_


----------



## juchhu (23. April 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> und nun der Bericht unserer letzten Tour:
> ...
> Dort übernahm dann der _ King of the Hardt aka Martin_ das Kommando und es folgte eine gewohnt geniale STrailrunde  Großes Kompliment. *Leider fehlte die Vollendung, da es stockdunkel wurde und der guide, aus welchem Grund auch immer, ohne Beleuchtung unterwegs war * So wurde die tolle Runde etwas verkürzt und es ging wieder hoch nach Moitzfeld und von dort über ein paar nette weitere KF trails zurück zum Startplatz.
> ...
> Gruß _Guido_



Weil der immer noch an den Weihnachtsmann glaubt und täglich auf seine Beleuchtungstestsets wartet.


----------



## 2RaFa (23. April 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> und nun der Bericht unserer letzten Tour:
> 
> _KFL Hardt Tour 22-04-2009 _
> *Daten  :*  40 km -  490  hm  -  13.5   km/h
> ...



Danke auch von mir!
für mich waren es incl. meiner Anfahrt nach Brück 47 km und > 500 hm - damit allerdings für mich konditionell fast an der Grenze - wohl auch, weil ich gestern überhaupt nicht ausgeruht war und schon zum Treffpunkt hetzen musste!

Ein paar Fotos finden sich erneut im Album - falls das für einige nervig sein sollte mit den Fotos, dann soll er es sagen!
Obwohl ich gerne irgendwann mal (noch im Hellen) an der Hardt oder sonstwo auf den Höhen ein schönes Gruppenfoto von so einer tollen 12-er Truppe im Sonnenuntergang machen möchte! Dann schleppe ich auch mal eine vernünftige Cam mit!


----------



## Montana (23. April 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Bis zum nächsten Mal. Gerne auch bei einer kompletten Tour oder bei den in Kürze wieder regelmäßigen Fahrtechnikkursen für Tourer.
> 
> VG Martin



Sowas könnte man ja auch mal locker 1-2 mal im Monat als *KFL Wellness Spezial *anbieten, wenn genehm  Einfach ein paar Spots anfahren und gucken was so geht 

Einfache Spotbeispiele : die Rohre, auf die Brücke zum Lüderich, der lange Lüderich trail und natürlich das Eine oder Andere in der Hardt und im KF

Wie schon gemerkt ganz locker und möglichst unbürokratisch  
Eine geneigte Klientel ist da und die ist auch kompatibel


----------



## hsw (23. April 2009)

Vielen Dank auch von mir für die schöne (für mich schon fast Schnellness-)Tour 
und für das langsame Vorfahren an den schwierigeren Stellen, das hilft mir immer sehr!

Bis zum nächsten Mal, Heike


----------



## juchhu (23. April 2009)

2RaFa schrieb:


> Danke auch von mir!
> für mich waren es incl. meiner Anfahrt nach Brück 47 km und > 500 hm - damit allerdings für mich konditionell fast an der Grenze - wohl auch, weil ich gestern überhaupt nicht ausgeruht war und schon zum Treffpunkt hetzen musste!
> 
> Ein paar Fotos finden sich erneut im Album - falls das für einige nervig sein sollte mit den Fotos, dann soll er es sagen!
> Obwohl ich gerne irgendwann mal (noch im Hellen) an der Hardt oder sonstwo auf den Höhen ein schönes Gruppenfoto von so einer tollen 12-er Truppe im Sonnenuntergang machen möchte! Dann schleppe ich auch mal eine vernünftige Cam mit!



Fotos sind OK.
Suche übrigens einen guten Hoffotografen für die Fahrtechnikkurse für Touren. Leider vergesse ich regelmäßig während des Vormachens und Erklären, Fotos zu schießen.



Montana schrieb:


> Sowas könnte man ja auch mal locker 1-2 mal im Monat als *KFL Wellness Spezial *anbieten, wenn genehm  Einfach ein paar Spots anfahren und gucken was so geht
> 
> Einfache Spotbeispiele : die Rohre, auf die Brücke zum Lüderich, der lange Lüderich trail und natürlich das Eine oder Andere in der Hardt und im KF
> 
> ...



Also Fahrtechniktouren. 

Geht, allerdings muss ich das als offizielles MTBvD-Angebot laufen lassen. Unterschrift sowie Kursgebühr sind nicht notwendig. Also völlig unbürokratisch.

KFL Wellness Spezial powered bei MTBvD 

Als offizielles MTBvD-Angebot (d.h. ich stelle den Termin in unseren Kalender, vergleichbar mit LMB) genießt der Bikeguide und alle TeilnehmerInnen einen kostenlosen umfassenden Versicherungsschutz (Haftpflicht, Unfall, Rechtsschutz, Krankenzusatz), egal ob mann/frau Mitglied im MTBvD ist oder nicht.

Lediglich zwei Dinge werden bei MTBvD-Angeboten von den TeilnehmerInnen gefordert bzw. vorausgesetzt:


Nur mit Helm. Ohne Helm, keine Teilnahme.
Fahren eines funktionstüchtigen MTBs.
Ich denke, dass überfordert keinen.

Für die zukünftigen Fahrtechnikkusre/-touren konnte ich übrigens 24 fähige Co-Guides gewinnen. Sie werden uns speziell bei Bremsübungen, Kurven- und Slalomfahren sowie bei Wendung (fast) auf der Stelle (Stichwort Garagencontest ) helfen.

Und hier sind sie ... und sie warten schon auf Euch.


----------



## Kettenfresser (23. April 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> Fragen über Fragen: - Was war in der Schluchter Heide los  warum ist dieser eine trail nicht mehr befahren worden  *warum freut sich der Sven über Scheibenbremsen*  warum wurde es dunkel und warum so kalt  schmiert Heiner sich immer Brote vor der Tour - woher hat Heike die mittlerweile sehr sichere Fahrtechnik - warum fahren wir jeden Mittwoch Mtb  *warum ist der Sven auf einmal so schnell Bergauf * - sind die Fotos was geworden - wieso muss der _Montana_ heute auch noch Fussballspielen
> 
> Danke an alle fürs Mitfahren und den großen Spaß. Danke an Martin für die klasse Hardt Runde.
> 
> ...


-Also das mit den Scheibenbremsen ist echt ne schöne Sache. Als alter V-Breake Fahrer merkt man den unterschied schon enorm 
-Das mit dem Bergauf  kommt wahrscheinlich von der netten Truppe gestern 
- Auf deine anderen Fragen habe ich keine Antworten

- P.S.Das mit den Fahrtechniktouren finden ich ne super Idee !!!


----------



## Pongo101 (23. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen, habe mir Eurer "Forum" mal durchgelesen. Sofern ich es richtig verstanden habe, fahrt Ihr wohl die eine oder andere Runde auch etwas "gemütlicher" ... 

Da ich (im Moment noch nicht wieder allzu sehr mit großer Kondition ausgestattet) sehr gerne auch mit einer Gruppe (und nicht immer allein) durch Königsforst, Hardt usw. fahren würde, wäre es nett, wenn ich mich Euch mal anschließen dürfte. 

Im Voraus vielen Dank für Eure Rückinfo und viele Grüße
Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (23. April 2009)

Pongo101 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, habe mir Eurer "Forum" mal durchgelesen. Sofern ich es richtig verstanden habe, fahrt Ihr wohl die eine oder andere Runde auch etwas "gemütlicher" ...
> 
> Da ich (im Moment noch nicht wieder allzu sehr mit großer Kondition ausgestattet) sehr gerne auch mit einer Gruppe (und nicht immer allein) durch Königsforst, Hardt usw. fahren würde, wäre es nett, wenn ich mich Euch mal anschließen dürfte.
> 
> ...



Hallo Jörg,

Guido @Montana führt jetzt (m.W.) schon seit 2005 die KFL-Touren. Im Laufe der Zeit haben sich an diesem Treffpunkt und Termin zwei Guide für zwei Gruppen gefunden.


Guido @Montana für die Wellnesser-Gruppe und
Jörg @Schnegge für die Schnellnesser
Name ist hier Programm. Während Guido Touren um die 40 km mit 400-500 hm mit gemäßigtem Tempo anbieten - dabei wird am Berg und Abzweigungen gewartet, der/die Langsamste bestimmt das Tempo -, stellt Jörg an seine MitfahrerInnen etwas höhere Ansprüche an Streckenlänge, hm und Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit. Zurückgelassen wird aber bei beiden Gruppen (freiwillig) keine(r).

Komm doch einfach nächsten Mittwoch vor.
Die gestrige Tour mit unterschiedlichen Gebieten hätte Dir mit Sicherheit gefallen.

VG Martin


----------



## Pongo101 (23. April 2009)

Hey vielen Dank für die schnelle Rückinfo. 
Dann werde ich auf jeden Fall versuchen Mittwoch dabei zu sein. Würde mich riesig freuen. Danke


----------



## juchhu (23. April 2009)

Pongo101 schrieb:


> Hey vielen Dank für die schnelle Rückinfo.
> *Dann werde ich auf jeden Fall versuchen Mittwoch dabei zu sein.* Würde mich riesig freuen. Danke



Fein. Bis Mittwoch.


----------



## Schnegge (24. April 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

am Mittwoch werde ich nicht dabei sein... hab was besseres zu tuen: Trails in Finale Ligure rocken 
Soviel ich weiss, wird Guido nächste Woche auch nicht können 

Also nutzt das Forum zur Guidesuche für Mittwoch...

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Montana (24. April 2009)

Das hört sich bzw. liest sich gut, Martin  Ich sehe da keinen Kritikpunkt in Deinem Vorschlag 

Meine Terminvorschläge wären der 6. oder 20. Mai 2009 und der 3.Juni 2009
Treffpunkt : wie immer
Startzeit : auch wie immer (bleibt ja länger hell)

Bitte um Diskussion bzw. wer hat denn überhaupt Interesse?

Kurz noch meine Meinung und Erfahrung zu dieser Veranstaltung.

Martin macht das wirlich sehr _professionell_ in einem _angenehmen vertrauensbildendem_ Rahmen. Andere lassen sich sowas gut bezahlen 

Gruß Guido




juchhu schrieb:


> Also Fahrtechniktouren.
> 
> Geht, allerdings muss ich das als offizielles MTBvD-Angebot laufen lassen. Unterschrift sowie Kursgebühr sind nicht notwendig. Also völlig unbürokratisch.
> 
> ...


----------



## Montana (24. April 2009)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> am Mittwoch werde ich nicht dabei sein... hab was besseres zu tuen: Trails in Finale Ligure rocken
> Soviel ich weiss, wird Guido nächste Woche auch nicht können
> ...



Na, dann eine schöne Zeit an der Riviera, Jörg  Komm heil wieder 

Ich werde nächsten Mittwoch andersweitig sportiv sein  aber ... 

... den KFL Wellness guide für nächsten Mittwoch gibt es schon. Es ist unser Peter1bike 

Schönes Wochenende an Alle 

Gruß _Guido_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (24. April 2009)

Hallo
An Fahrtechnik bin ich auf jeden Fall mächtig Interessiert.
6ter Mai klingt super, je eher desto besser

nice weekend


----------



## juchhu (24. April 2009)

BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:


> Hallo
> An Fahrtechnik bin ich auf jeden Fall mächtig Interessiert.
> 6ter Mai klingt super, je eher desto besser
> 
> nice weekend



Mal abgesehen vom KFL Wellness Spezial powered by MTBvD
spricht was gegen Kurse/Touren an Samstagen?

Ich persönlich favorisiere ja den Samstagvormittag, 
weil dann viele einkaufen gehen und es erfahrungsgemäß etwas 'leerer' im Wald ist.

Möglich wären auch BASIC I vormittags, dann Einkehr (z.B. Naturfreundhaus Hardt), 
dann BASIC II nachmittags. Einzeln oder im Doppelpack, kostet nicht mehr. 

Am liebsten in der Hardt, weil die Übungsspots schön nahe bei einanderliegen.


----------



## Jajaja (24. April 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> powered by* MTBvD*





Also ich für meinen Teil brauche eher kein FT-Training. Ich gehe dann lieber Km schrubben.


----------



## 2RaFa (24. April 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen vom KFL Wellness Spezial powered by MTBvD
> spricht was gegen Kurse/Touren an Samstagen?
> 
> Ich persönlich favorisiere ja den Samstagvormittag,
> weil dann viele einkaufen gehen und es erfahrungsgemäß etwas 'leerer' im Wald ist.



ich fände samstags-nachmittags oder freitags-nachmittags prima,
und samstags-vormittags ab 11 Uhr immer noch besser als mittwochs-abends (für die Kurse)!
*Für die Touren*:
Überhaupt wäre für mich der *Freitag-Abend hervorragend und besser geeignet als der Mittwoch-Abend für die Wellness-Touren*, da ich mich dann am Samstagmorgen etwas länger von den schönen "Strapazen" erholen kann und nicht um 6:00 aufstehen muss! (das ändert sich aber sowieso radikal in 365 Tagen - dann ist mir der Tag egal  ....  !)
*wie sehen das die anderen Wellnesser?*


----------



## Montana (24. April 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen vom KFL Wellness Spezial powered by MTBvD
> spricht was gegen Kurse/Touren an Samstagen?
> 
> Ich persönlich favorisiere ja den Samstagvormittag,
> ...



Natürlich spricht nichts gegen die erprobten Samstag Basic I + II Kurse. Ist für "richtige" Übungen bestimmt besser. 

*Meine* Idee war ab und zu ein paar _Technikübungen_ während der üblichen Wellness Tour am KFL Mittwoch stattfinden zu lassen. Also 'nen Spot anfahren, ein wenig probieren oder nur zuschauen und weiter gehts. Dauer der Tour wie sonst max. 3 Std.



2RaFa schrieb:


> ich fände samstags-nachmittags oder freitags-nachmittags prima,
> und samstags-vormittags ab 11 Uhr immer noch besser als mittwochs-abends (für die Kurse)!
> *Für die Touren*:
> Überhaupt wäre für mich der *Freitag-Abend hervorragend und besser geeignet als der Mittwoch-Abend für die Wellness-Touren*, da ich mich dann am Samstagmorgen etwas länger von den schönen "Strapazen" erholen kann und nicht um 6:00 aufstehen muss! (das ändert sich aber sowieso radikal in 365 Tagen - dann ist mir der Tag egal  ....  !)
> *wie sehen das die anderen Wellnesser?*



Da musst Du leider durch, lieber Heiner  Der KFL Mittwoch ist traditionell gesetzt und hat sich echt bewährt. Dieser Tag ist für die Meisten als _afterworktour _ schon sehr gut geeignet, das zeigt die Erfahrung der letzten fast 4 Jahre. Das Wochenendangebot in unserer Region ist übrigens sehr groß.  

Ich persönlich habe auch bis zu den Sommerferien an den Wochenenden _(also auch am Freitagabend der für mich dazu gehört) _ keinen Termin mehr für KFL frei  Wenn sich am WE was ergibt fahre ich hier in Tdf oder schrubbe hms im 7GB. 

Viele Grüße und ein schönes Wochenende

Guido


----------



## Kettenfresser (24. April 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> ......Wenn sich am WE was ergibt fahre ich hier in Tdf oder* schrubbe hms im 7GB*.
> 
> Viele Grüße und ein schönes Wochenende
> 
> Guido



Ja Guido du bei den sieben Bergen bei den Sieben Zwergen . War ich dieses Jahr aber auch schon ein paar mal.


----------



## Montana (24. April 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Ja Guido du bei den sieben Bergen bei den Sieben Zwergen . *War ich dieses Jahr aber auch schon ein paar mal.*



Ach daher kommt Deine _Bergfestigkeit_  Das war bei mir so 'ne Art  geheimes Höhentraining 

Mann, habe ich gelitten   wie ganz früher gewisse _Metallverspeiser_ in der Hardt


----------



## Kettenfresser (24. April 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> Ach daher kommt Deine _Bergfestigkeit_  Das war bei mir so 'ne Art  geheimes Höhentraining
> 
> Mann, habe ich gelitten   wie ganz früher gewisse _Metallverspeiser_ in der Hardt



Na so oft ja ich nicht da .... 
An die Zeiten kann ich mich noch gut erinnern . Weiß du noch die ganz easy Tour wo ich den Baumstumpf nicht gesehen habe  man waren das noch Zeiten


----------



## Montana (24. April 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Na so oft ja ich nicht da ....
> An die Zeiten kann ich mich noch gut erinnern . Weiß du noch die ganz easy Tour wo ich den Baumstumpf nicht gesehen habe  man waren das noch Zeiten



Ja, ja .... die guten alten Zeiten 

Bis hoffentlich bald, Sven


----------



## Kettenfresser (24. April 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> Ja, ja .... die guten alten Zeiten
> 
> Bis hoffentlich bald, Sven



Aber ganz sicher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schildbürger (25. April 2009)

Vorsicht Schleichwerbung! Und Abwerbungsversuche!
Jürgen @Jokomen und Annette @Miss Neandertal wohnen nun in Leverkusen und bieten Touren von dort aus an.
Am Donnerstag war ich spontan mal mitgefahren. Das war sehr nett!
Wer vielleicht mal etwas anspruchsvollere Touren aber auch leichte fahren möchte kann sich da ja mal umsehen.
Ich denke es lohnt sich!
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=394232


----------



## juchhu (25. April 2009)

2RaFa schrieb:


> ich fände samstags-nachmittags oder freitags-nachmittags prima,
> und samstags-vormittags ab 11 Uhr immer noch besser als mittwochs-abends (für die Kurse)!
> *Für die Touren*:
> Überhaupt wäre für mich der *Freitag-Abend hervorragend und besser geeignet als der Mittwoch-Abend für die Wellness-Touren*, da ich mich dann am Samstagmorgen etwas länger von den schönen "Strapazen" erholen kann und nicht um 6:00 aufstehen muss! (das ändert sich aber sowieso radikal in 365 Tagen - dann ist mir der Tag egal  ....  !)
> *wie sehen das die anderen Wellnesser?*



Freitagabend wäre auch kein Problem.
Allerdings scheint dies nur bei Älteren  kein Problem zu sein.
Jüngere nutzen den Freitagabend gerne, um etwas 'in der Stadt' zu unternehmen.

Machen wir es locker und schauen, ob es passt.
Ist ja nichts in Beton gegossen, als dass man es nicht schnell ändern kann.



Montana schrieb:


> Natürlich spricht nichts gegen die erprobten Samstag Basic I + II Kurse. Ist für "richtige" Übungen bestimmt besser.
> 
> *Meine* Idee war ab und zu ein paar _Technikübungen_ während der üblichen Wellness Tour am KFL Mittwoch stattfinden zu lassen. Also 'nen Spot anfahren, ein wenig probieren oder nur zuschauen und weiter gehts. Dauer der Tour wie sonst max. 3 Std.
> ...
> Guido



Du, das habe ich schon verstanden.

KLF Wellness Spezial sollen Touren sein, bei denen man an interessanten Spots kurz verweilt, die Technik zeigt, jede(n) TeilnehmerIn einige Wiederholungen machen lassen und dann weiterfährt.

Also eher quick&dirty 

Das entspricht ja weitestgehend den Fahrtechniktouren, die ich ja schon seit einigen Jahren anbiete.

Darüber hinaus will ich aber wieder reine Fahrtechnikkurse anbieten, die z.B. in der Hardt auch von Spot zu Spot geführt werden, also sehr abwechselungsreich sind, sich aber intensiv mit der Fahrtechnik an jeweiligen Spot beschäftigen.

Hier gilt das alte Erklärbär-Prinzip:

Von Einfachen zum Schwierigen und
vom Bekannten zum Unbekannten. 

VG Martin


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (25. April 2009)

Hallo

Hier mal gleich ein ganz fettes Veto gegen den Freitag.
Der Freitag ist zum feiern da Der Samstag zum erholen und der Sonntag für gaaannnzzzzz lange Mtb Touren 
Ausnahmen für Fahrtechnikkurse werden natürlich gerne gemacht! 

Wünsche allen ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## Montana (25. April 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> .....
> Jüngere nutzen den Freitagabend gerne, um etwas 'in der Stadt' zu unternehmen.



Genau das ist es  Wir Jüngeren sind freitags immer auf der Rolle 



juchhu schrieb:


> .....
> Ist ja nichts in Beton gegossen ....



Doch  



juchhu schrieb:


> .....
> KLF Wellness Spezial sollen Touren sein, bei denen man an interessanten Spots kurz verweilt, die Technik zeigt, jede(n) TeilnehmerIn einige Wiederholungen machen lassen und dann weiterfährt.
> 
> Also eher quick&dirty



[email protected]  ist genau das was ich mir vorstelle, der _matschetrail_ ist dafür auch bestens geeignet. 



juchhu schrieb:


> .....
> 
> Darüber hinaus will ich aber wieder reine Fahrtechnikkurse anbieten, die z.B. in der Hardt auch von Spot zu Spot geführt werden, also sehr abwechselungsreich sind, sich aber intensiv mit der Fahrtechnik an jeweiligen Spot beschäftigen.
> 
> VG Martin


Ich war ja _einzweimal_ samstags dabei und kann das sehr empfehlen. Ich erinnere mich aber auch gerne an die Donnerstage in der Hardt zurück 

Schönes Wochenende

Gruß Guido


----------



## Montana (25. April 2009)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Vorsicht Schleichwerbung! Und Abwerbungsversuche!
> Jürgen @Jokomen und Annette @Miss Neandertal wohnen nun in Leverkusen und bieten Touren von dort aus an.
> Am Donnerstag war ich spontan mal mitgefahren. Das war sehr nett!
> Wer vielleicht mal etwas anspruchsvollere Touren aber auch leichte fahren möchte kann sich da ja mal umsehen.
> ...



Lieber Helmut, Du machst doch jetzt nicht etwa ernsthaft Werbung für 'nen Thread aus dem großen Dorf nördlich von Colonia. 

Die angebotenen Touren sind aber bestimmt ambitioniert interessant


----------



## 2RaFa (25. April 2009)

BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:


> Hallo
> Hier mal gleich ein ganz fettes Veto gegen den Freitag.
> Der Freitag ist zum feiern da



OK., da muss ich mich wohl eindeutig geschlagen geben!
war ein Versuch wert!
aber: noch 364 Tage, dann kann ich ja eh jeden Tag ausschlafen
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








!


----------



## Razzor (27. April 2009)

Wie sieht es mit Mittwoch aus? 
Ist ja leider Regen angesagt...


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (27. April 2009)

Bis Mittwoch sollte meine neuen Regenshorts da sein
Mich stört eher die angekündigte Tiefsttemperatur von 5°C
muss ich etwa meinen Winterschuh wieder auspacken?
Wenn jemand guided bin ich dabei.


----------



## juchhu (27. April 2009)

Da ich gestern die Wetteraussichten für die kommenden Tage gelesen habe und diese Woche bis Donnerstag komplett mit Terminen zu ist, bin ich gestern leider alleine eine best of Lüderich Tour gefahren.  Etwas über 30 km mit 3,5 Komplett-Uphills (rund 800 hm) sind zusammengekommen. Als Spielgefährten habe ich das fast 17 kg 'leichte' Enduro genommen. 

@ralf: Die Männerauffahrt fand es klasse und ich war sehr froh, als wir endlich oben waren. 

Kann mir mal eine(r) eine trailige Abfahrt von Bleifeld nach Hoffnungsthal empfehlen? Ich bin schon eine ganze Zeit nicht mehr auf der Südseite des Lüderich unterwegs gewesen. Ich bin zwar gestern südlich der Grube St. Franziska auf einen nach Westen verlaufenden Trail eingebogen, aber der führt nicht über den suüdlichsten Höhenzug.

Vorschläge? Darf ruhig ruppiger sein.

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peter1bike (27. April 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

der Termin für KFL Wellness steht im LMB hier:http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8302
Freue mich auf viele Mitfahrer
Gruß von Peter


----------



## Jerd (29. April 2009)

Bin dabei, mein Rad ist endlich wieder ganz!

Ich wollte am Samstag evntl hier teilnehmen: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7204. Das ganze startet in Wahlscheid und ich würde mit dem Rad hinfahren (aber evntl mit der Bahn zurück). 

Von Brück aus je nach Strecke ca. 20 km/280 hm oder 25 km/150 hm extra (tendiere zu letzterem). Ich könnte auch in Rösrath noch Leute aufgabeln.

Hier anmelden


----------



## juchhu (29. April 2009)

peter1bike schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> der Termin für KFL Wellness steht im LMB hier:http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8302
> Freue mich auf viele Mitfahrer
> Gruß von Peter



Schade, geht bei mir nicht.
Habe heute einen Termin bei Klaus @Redking.


----------



## Kettenfresser (29. April 2009)

Jerd schrieb:


> Bin dabei, mein Rad ist endlich wieder ganz!
> 
> Ich wollte am Samstag evntl hier teilnehmen: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7204. Das ganze startet in Wahlscheid und ich würde mit dem Rad hinfahren (aber evntl mit der Bahn zurück).
> 
> ...


 Ich hoffe auf gutes Wetter


----------



## Kettenfresser (29. April 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Schade, geht bei mir nicht.
> Habe heute einen Termin bei Klaus @Redking.



Werde heute Abed auch nicht am Start sein, weil ich gleich ne Runde WBTS fahren  
@ Juchhu : Dann bestell dem Klaus mal nette grüße  . Er soll sich doch im Forum mal wieder sehen lassen


----------



## juchhu (29. April 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Werde heute Abed auch nicht am Start sein, weil ich gleich ne Runde WBTS fahren
> *@ Juchhu : 1Dann bestell dem Klaus mal nette grüße  . 2Er soll sich doch im Forum mal wieder sehen lassen *





Mache ich.
Habe ich keinen Einfluss drauf.
Im Augenblick geht es ihm nicht so gut.
Hat sich das Schlüsselbein gebrochen und wird morgen operiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (29. April 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> ...Im Augenblick geht es ihm nicht so gut.
> Hat sich das Schlüsselbein gebrochen und wird morgen operiert.


Also, bitte *gaaaanz* liebe Grüße von mir bestellen und wird er in Troisdorf operiert?Stationär


----------



## FranG (29. April 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Schade, geht bei mir nicht.
> Habe heute einen Termin bei Klaus @Redking.


Wie geht es ihm? Er hatte bei der RTF am So einen satten Abflug.

Sorry - zu spät gepostet....


----------



## juchhu (29. April 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Also, bitte *gaaaanz* liebe Grüße von mir bestellen und wird er in Troisdorf operiert?Stationär



Mache ich.
Wg. Troisdorf: Nehme ich an.



FranG schrieb:


> Wie geht es ihm? Er hatte bei der RTF am So einen satten Abflug.
> 
> Sorry - zu spät gepostet....



So weit ganz OK. Ist ein glatter Bruch.
Yepp, genau bei der RTF.

Und ich sag noch: "Heißen wir nun Mountainbike Verband oder nicht?"


----------



## Montana (29. April 2009)

Bestell bitte auch von mir ganz herzliche Grüße und die 'ne Menge schneller Genesungswünsche, von seinem quasi-Nachbarn 

Gruß _Guido_




juchhu schrieb:


> Mache ich.
> Wg. Troisdorf: Nehme ich an.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Razzor (29. April 2009)

Bin heute auch dabeil. Mein Rad ist wieder ganz mit paar neuen Extras....


----------



## peter1bike (29. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

kurzer Tourenbericht: Diesmal gabe eine Kombi Tour Schnellness und Wellness, da wir mit 14!!!Mann am Start waren.Okay, stellweise waren es dann nur 12, dann aber wieder 14.(Sorry Gerd)
Wir fuhren in den östlichen Teil der Wahner Heide, wo uns Stefan einige schöne Trails gezeigte hat. Vielen Dank dafür. Nach einigen Trails parallel zur Agger ging es dann auf den Telegraphenberg und wieder Heimwärts 
Am Ende waren es, so glaube ich, um die 50 km......für Wellness am Ende wohl etwas zu lang.
Besondere Vorkommnisse: einen Platten, ein Wildschwein

Vielen Dank fürs mitfahren.

Bis Mittwoch
Peter


----------



## Jerd (30. April 2009)

Sehr schöne Tour, Peter!  Auch weil KFL so selten in diese Gegend führt.

Anstrengend war's aber schon... Ich merke die drei Wochen ohne Rad (und bergauf die Kilos mehr, die sich angesammelt haben  ).

Wegen verloren gehen: Kein Ding, dazu gibt es  ja die KFL-Handy-Liste!


----------



## Montana (30. April 2009)

Ich wünsche allen ein schönen Tanz in den Mai 

Wir tanzen nachher mit Brings in Siegburg 

Bis bald _Guido_


----------



## 2RaFa (30. April 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> Ich wünsche allen ein schönen Tanz in den Mai
> 
> Wir tanzen nachher mit Brings in Siegburg
> 
> Bis bald _Guido_



Lieber Hols am Meer als Brings in Siegburg!

trotzdem: gute Unterhaltung!


----------



## 2RaFa (1. Mai 2009)

Hallo Lüderich-Fans,

habe heute eine kleine 15 km-Lüderich-Tour gemacht und mir noch einmal die Stelle der Überquerung des Brunsbach über die Eisenbahn-Strecke Hoffnungsthal-Neuhonrath vor dem Tunnel angesehen! (Fotos!)
 Der Brunsbach führt derzeit wenig Wasser! (Auf der Südseite ist etwas Holz geschlagen worden!)
War diese Überquerung auch schon einmal Teil einer KFL-Tour ?
Die Umrundungen der Tunneleinfahrt sowohl Richtung Hoffnungsthal als auch Richtung Honrath ist in jedem Fall interessant genug für eine Tour!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (2. Mai 2009)

Hallo Heiner,

gute Idee von Dir. Ich kenne mich da nicht so aus, aber lass uns das doch z.B. am nächsten Mittwoch mal anfahren. Den Lüderich hatte ich eh mal wieder eingeplant.

Übrigens : _Hols_ statt _Brings_ ist eine Gewissensfrage.  _Brings_ waren übrigens gewohnt gut, ist aber in der Provinz   schon etwas anders wie in Kölle. 

*@ Heiner und geneigte KLFer -innen*

Wie sieht sieht es denn mit einer Vatertagstour aus. Ralf und ich hatten mal locker die Weibern CTF eingeplant. Genau Infos siehe hier.

Schönes Wochenende an alle

Gruß _Guido_




2RaFa schrieb:


> Hallo Lüderich-Fans,
> 
> habe heute eine kleine 15 km-Lüderich-Tour gemacht und mir noch einmal die Stelle der Überquerung des Brunsbach über die Eisenbahn-Strecke Hoffnungsthal-Neuhonrath vor dem Tunnel angesehen! (Fotos!)
> Der Brunsbach führt derzeit wenig Wasser! (Auf der Südseite ist etwas Holz geschlagen worden!)
> ...


----------



## Jerd (3. Mai 2009)

2RaFa schrieb:


> Hallo Lüderich-Fans,
> 
> habe heute eine kleine 15 km-Lüderich-Tour gemacht und mir noch einmal die Stelle der Überquerung des Brunsbach über die Eisenbahn-Strecke Hoffnungsthal-Neuhonrath vor dem Tunnel angesehen! (Fotos!)
> Der Brunsbach führt derzeit wenig Wasser! (Auf der Südseite ist etwas Holz geschlagen worden!)
> ...



Ist das da wo es erst mit Eisenstäben im Boden, dann über Wurzeln hoch geht, über den Tunnel rüber und anschließend über eine Wiese?

Mit dem Trail habe ich noch eine Rechnung offen


----------



## 2RaFa (3. Mai 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> Hallo Heiner,
> gute Idee von Dir. Ich kenne mich da nicht so aus, aber lass uns das doch z.B. am nächsten Mittwoch mal anfahren. Den Lüderich hatte ich eh mal wieder eingeplant.



Hab mir nen Hexenschuss bei der Gartenarbeit geholt; ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich am Mittwoch wieder fit bin...



Jerd schrieb:


> Ist das da wo es erst mit Eisenstäben im Boden, dann über Wurzeln hoch geht, über den Tunnel rüber und anschließend über eine Wiese?
> Mit dem Trail habe ich noch eine Rechnung offen



der *Aquädukt *liegt genau hier: N50 55.013 E7 13.422
etwa 200 m weiter östlich liegt der *Tunneleingang *(Richtung Honrath), den man in ca. 160 m Höhe überfahren kann und weitere 1100 m (*Tunnellänge*) Richtung Osten liegt der *Tunnelausgang* genau hier N50 54.823 E7 14.510
auch diese Stelle lässt sich oberhalb im Wald queren!
man könnte eine Tour machen, die sowohl den östlichen als auch den westlichen Tunneleingang/-ausgang mit quert!
mehr zum *Brunsbach-Aquädukt* siehe *hier*
mehr zu den *Tunnelportalen *siehe *hier*!




Montana schrieb:


> Wie sieht sieht es denn mit einer Vatertagstour aus. Ralf und ich hatten mal locker die Weibern CTF eingeplant. Genau Infos siehe hier.
> Gruß _Guido_


grundsätzlich gerne, wenn 1. das Wetter stimmt und es 2. nur um eine Tagestour geht, da ich am Freitag nicht dabei sein könnte!
wo wäre das denn genau?


----------



## juchhu (3. Mai 2009)

2RaFa schrieb:


> Hab mir nen Hexenschuss bei der Gartenarbeit geholt; ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich am Mittwoch wieder fit bin...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Setzt doch mal rein mit einem Treffpunkt zwischen Untereschbach und Hopevalley  und guide mich/uns doch mal auf Deinen best of Lüderich Wegen.

Ich war gestern mit zwei netten Bikern auf einer TestBike-Runde am bzw. um den Lüderich unterwegs.


----------



## Montana (3. Mai 2009)

2RaFa schrieb:


> Hab mir nen Hexenschuss bei der Gartenarbeit geholt; ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich am Mittwoch wieder fit bin...



Tja, lieber Heiner, Sport ist Mord  und Gartenarbeit ist auch nicht ungefährlich  Gute Besserung und ich hoffe, dass Du bald wieder fit bist 



2RaFa schrieb:


> der *Aquädukt *liegt genau hier:



Da können wir gerne mal hindüsen 



2RaFa schrieb:


> grundsätzlich gerne, wenn 1. das Wetter stimmt und es 2. nur um eine Tagestour geht, da ich am Freitag nicht dabei sein könnte!
> wo wäre das denn genau?



Ist nur ein Tag, eben eine Country-Tourenfahrt

*15. CTF Rund um die Burg Olbrück

Vatertag, 21. Mai 2009

Startzeit ist ab 8:00 Uhr  möglich
*

Ich tendiere eher zu 9:30 - 10:00 Uhr  ab Weibern, ist aber locker zu verhandeln 

Wir planen die 50 km mit 1050 Höhenmeter ein, wird das zuviel dann kürzen wir durch basisdemokratische Entscheidung (_d.h. wenn *eine(r)* nicht mehr mag oder nicht mehr kann) _ einfach auf 35 km und 730 Höhenmeter ab. Das haben wir im vorigen Jahr ebenso gemacht 

Die Infos zur CTF findest Du auf der website 

Gruß _Guido_


----------



## Jajaja (3. Mai 2009)

2RaFa schrieb:


> der *Aquädukt *liegt genau hier: N50 55.013 E7 13.422
> etwa 200 m weiter östlich liegt der *Tunneleingang *(Richtung Honrath), den man in ca. 160 m Höhe überfahren kann und weitere 1100 m (*Tunnellänge*) Richtung Osten liegt der *Tunnelausgang* genau hier N50 54.823 E7 14.510
> auch diese Stelle lässt sich oberhalb im Wald queren!
> man könnte eine Tour machen, die sowohl den östlichen als auch den *westlichen Tunneleingang/-ausgang* mit quert!
> mehr zum *Brunsbach-Aquädukt*



Habe ich heute getourt. Wirklich Sahne. 





50 Km, 750 Hm


----------



## 2RaFa (3. Mai 2009)

Jajaja schrieb:


> Habe ich heute getourt. Wirklich Sahne.
> 50 Km, 750 Hm



Gratulation, Ralf (?)
bist du auch im Bach über die Bahn gerutscht?
kannst du mir mal deine Tour als gpx oder kmz mailen?


----------



## Montana (4. Mai 2009)

Jajaja schrieb:


> Habe ich heute getourt. Wirklich Sahne.
> 
> 50 Km, 750 Hm



Krieg`ste das für Mittwoch noch mal zusammen  Wäre doch mal was, oder?


----------



## juchhu (4. Mai 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> Krieg`ste das für Mittwoch noch mal zusammen  Wäre doch mal was, oder?



Ist das noch eine Wellness-Tour mit 50 km und 750 hm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jerd (4. Mai 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> Krieg`ste das für Mittwoch noch mal zusammen  Wäre doch mal was, oder?



Meinst du nicht, dass 50 km und 750 hm den Wellnessrahmen sprengen?


----------



## Montana (4. Mai 2009)

*@ Martin & Gerd*

 Ihr könntet recht haben  aber man kann ja auch auch ein wenig variieren. 

Zum Thema Wellness allgemein: 

M.M. nach kommt es dabei auf das Durchschnittstempo und die Steilheit der Rampen _(hoch und runter)_ an. Im Prinzip sind 50 km locker machbar, hatten wir ja schon öfter, ca. 700 hm geht auch, wenn's _smooth_  hoch und runter geht. 

Gruß Guido


----------



## juchhu (4. Mai 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> *@ Martin & Gerd*
> 
> Ihr könntet recht haben  aber man kann ja auch auch ein wenig variieren.
> 
> ...



Ne, is klar, mit der Bedienungsanleitung gehen auch locker deutlich mehr kms und hms. Nur ist das dann von anfänger-, einsteigergeeignet bzw. Wellness schon etwas entfernt. Ich habe am Samstag zwei Biker am und um den Lüderich geguidet, die gerne mittwochs mitfahren würden, denen aber die neuen Tendenzen (500 hm sowie +40 km) zuviel sind.

Also entweder "back to roots" oder eine Midness-Gruppe einführen oder Bedürfnisse Anderer ignorieren?!


----------



## 2RaFa (4. Mai 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> *@ Martin & Gerd*
> 
> Ihr könntet recht haben  aber man kann ja auch auch ein wenig variieren.
> Zum Thema Wellness allgemein:
> ...



Hallo Guido, Paul u.a.:

1. wenn man die Anfahrt von Pauls Jajaja-track abzieht und die reine Lüderich-Tunnel-Tour ab Hoffnungsthal-Lehmbach z.B. rechnet, dann sind es *meiner Schätzung nach noch ca. 25 km und etwa 600 hm *- das wäre für mich als älterem Wellnesser noch zu leisten!
Dann käme ich gerne mit und wäre erst ab Lehmbach dabei, falls ein solcher Treffpunkt irgendwie vereinbart werden könnte!
(Bleibt die Frage, ob auch mit dem Brunsbach gemeinsam die Bahn überquert wird - eine lustige und rutschige Angelegenheit, die man besser im Hellen absolviren sollte! Jajaja: Hast du das gemacht?

2. Ich werde mit Rücksicht auf meinen Rücken übermorgen leider nicht dabei sein können. *Ich würde es daher riesig bedauern, wenn Ihr die von mir angeregte "Lüderich-Tunnel-Tour" nicht um eine Woche verschieben könntet!* Bitte!!


----------



## Montana (4. Mai 2009)

Liebe Diskuttanten 

ich werde unsere Wellness Touren *immer verlässlich* auf die Mitfahrer -innen abstimmen. Ich habe noch vor Kurzem Wellness Touren _geguidet _ bei denen *ich * dann z.B. durch die flotten Schnellness - Mitfahrer absolut zu kämpfen hatte. 

Das kommt dann so : "... eigentlich bin ich ja fit aber heute fahre ich lieber mal Wellness mit, 5-10 km halten sie sich zurück und dann juckt es in den Rädern und ab geht die Post ... " 

Also zusammengefasst : Ich sehe ja wer am Start ist und je nachdem werden dann als Standart ca. 30 km / 350 hm oder wenn Alle können und wollen wird es etwas mehr. Da brauchste nur auf den Lüderich rauf und schon  .... 

Grüße an Alle 

_Guido_

* @ Heiner*

Ist doch klar, das wir die Tour nicht ohne den Erfinder fahren. Weiterhin gute Besserung und baldige Genesung  Melde Dich bitte, wenn Du wieder gesund bist.


----------



## Jajaja (4. Mai 2009)

2RaFa schrieb:


> (Bleibt die Frage, ob auch mit dem Brunsbach gemeinsam die Bahn überquert wird - eine lustige und rutschige Angelegenheit, die man besser im Hellen absolviren sollte! Jajaja: Hast du das gemacht?



Nein, nur den Westtunnel habe ich überquert. Abenteuer und trailig genug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (4. Mai 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> Liebe Diskuttanten
> 
> ich werde unsere Wellness Touren *immer verlässlich* auf die Mitfahrer -innen abstimmen. Ich habe noch vor Kurzem Wellness Touren _geguidet _ bei denen *ich * dann z.B. durch die flotten Schnellness - Mitfahrer absolut zu kämpfen hatte.
> 
> ...



Diskotanten? 

OK, back to topic: 

Wie hat es mir der Ex-Vorstand eines Mitbewerbers mal so schön gesagt:

Es kommt nicht nur darauf an, was A sagt sondern auch, wie B es wahrnimmt.

Und wenn B wahrnimmt, dass Wellness nicht (mehr wg. 500 hm und mehr) in den Wellness-Touren drin ist, dann machen die ihr Wellness woanders.

Da Du aber immer  verläßlich bist, können wir den Diskotanten-Punkt  ja jetzt abhaken.


----------



## Montana (4. Mai 2009)

Ja, das ist ja schon gut unter uns Discotanten 

KFL Wellness bedeutet ab jetzt je nach Mitfahrer - in :  35/350  bis 50/1000  Kleiner Scherz am Rande  
... aber das sind so die ehemaligen Angaben von unserem leider verschollenen _KFL und Umgebung no.1 guide _ *indian*

Schluss damit 

Bei mir kann wirklich *jede(r)* mitfahren. 95% werden vollkommen unterfordert bleiben. 

Macht doch mal 'ne Wellness Tour mit dem _Gemütlichfahrer no.1_ *green frog *










juchhu schrieb:


> Diskotanten?
> 
> OK, back to topic:
> 
> ...


----------



## Jerd (4. Mai 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> *@ Martin & Gerd*
> 
> Ihr könntet recht haben  aber man kann ja auch auch ein wenig variieren.
> 
> ...



Naja... Nach der Logik wären aber auch 100 km und 1500 hm noch Wellness. Hauptsache langsam  

Dann stellt sich allerdings die Frage, ob das noch in einen Mittwochabend passt. Bei 12 km/h sind 50 km 4:10 h reine Fahrzeit. Damit wäre man frühestens um viertel vor elf wieder in Brück - und hätte noch nicht mal eine Pause gemacht.


----------



## Montana (4. Mai 2009)

Klaro könn*t*en 1000+ hm noch Wellness sein. Frag mal die liebe _bikekillerin_ nach ihren berüchtigten 7GB Touren. Da waren aber bergauf auch nur 5-6 km erlaubt. 

Du hast vollkommen recht Gerd, bei 12 km/h kannst Du natürlich keine 50 km fahren. Es kommt wahrlich auf das Geländeprofil an. Ich bin jedenfalls fast immer pünktlich am Treffpunkt zurück gewesen.  22:30 - 22:45 (incl. Pausen) _ Tschöö sagen _ist das absolute Maximum. 




Jerd schrieb:


> Naja... Nach der Logik wären aber auch 100 km und 1500 hm noch Wellness. Hauptsache langsam
> 
> Dann stellt sich allerdings die Frage, ob das noch in einen Mittwochabend passt. Bei 12 km/h sind 50 km 4:10 h reine Fahrzeit. Damit wäre man frühestens um viertel vor elf wieder in Brück - und hätte noch nicht mal eine Pause gemacht.


----------



## juchhu (4. Mai 2009)

Jerd schrieb:


> Naja... Nach der Logik wären aber auch 100 km und 1500 hm noch Wellness. Hauptsache langsam
> 
> *Dann stellt sich allerdings die Frage, ob das noch in einen Mittwochabend passt. Bei 12 km/h sind 50 km 4:10 h reine Fahrzeit. Damit wäre man frühestens um viertel vor elf wieder in Brück - und hätte noch nicht mal eine Pause gemacht. *



Man erhöht (ganzzzzzzzzzzzzz) smooth die AV von 12 km/h auf 24 km/h, hat noch genug Zeit für diverse Päuschen und Pännchen und ist in rund 3h wieder am Treffpunkt. Wellness pur 

EDIT: 

Ich besorg mir jetzt mal ein Tandem. Ich mach dann mit starker Unterstützung die ersten 30 km und mit schwacher Unterstützung den Rest.


----------



## Montana (4. Mai 2009)

24 km/h war ungefähr der Schnitt der letzten B.W. Montagsrheinrunden. 
Das war dort auch irgendwie Wellness , ich selbst war aber lange nicht mehr dabei 

Und jetzt : Der neue Termin für _KFL real Wellness _

*Daten :* ca. 35 km / 350 - 500 hm  Gesamtdauer : 3,5 Std 

Hier bitte flott anmelden

Edith : Wenn's ein Stevens Tandem ist, dann weiss ich auch schon wer die starke Unterstützung ist. 




juchhu schrieb:


> Man erhöht (ganzzzzzzzzzzzzz) smooth die AV von 12 km/h auf 24 km/h, hat noch genug Zeit für diverse Päuschen und Pännchen und ist in rund 3h wieder am Treffpunkt. Wellness pur
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Ich besorg mir jetzt mal ein Tandem. Ich mach dann mit starker Unterstützung die ersten 30 km und mit schwacher Unterstützung den Rest.


----------



## juchhu (4. Mai 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> 24 km/h war ungefähr der Schnitt der letzten B.W. Montagsrheinrunden.
> Das war dort auch irgendwie Wellness , ich selbst war aber lange nicht mehr dabei
> 
> Und jetzt : Der neue Termin für _KFL real Wellness _
> ...



Nene, nix Stevens, sind neue Tandems, die unsere Handicap-Abteilung zusammen mit POISON entwickelt hat. Sind für das neues MTBvD-Tandem-Raceteam, wo unsere Biker zusammen mit Handicap-Bikern (speziell Sehbehinderte) an Marathonrennen teilnehmen werden.


----------



## Razzor (4. Mai 2009)

Ich fand den letzten Mittwoch schon ziemlich heftig. Lag aber auch ein wenig daran das ich wieder eine lange Zeit nicht gefahren bin.


----------



## Daemon (4. Mai 2009)

Ja, das war ziemlich dolle...


----------



## Kettenfresser (4. Mai 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> Klaro könn*t*en* 1000+ hm* noch Wellness sein. Frag mal die liebe _bikekillerin_ nach ihren berüchtigten 7GB Touren. Da waren aber bergauf auch nur 5-6 km erlaubt.
> 
> Du hast vollkommen recht Gerd, bei 12 km/h kannst Du natürlich keine 50 km fahren. Es kommt wahrlich auf das Geländeprofil an. Ich bin jedenfalls fast immer pünktlich am Treffpunkt zurück gewesen.  22:30 - 22:45 (incl. Pausen) _ Tschöö sagen _ist das absolute Maximum.




Wie Wellness (extra large ). Also wenn das Tempo langsam ( 11-13 km/h ) wir zwischendurch einkehren und es Trailig ist . Warum nicht 
Das das ganze an einem Mittwoch Abend nicht geht ist ja klar .
Also könnte mir da eine Tagestour vorstellen . 
Sowas könnten wir doch mal überdenken 
 z.B. Brück/Tütberg/Lüderich/Neuhonrath/Agger-Trails/Marialinden(Einkehr)/Naafbachtal/Wenigerbach/Grimberg/HCM/WH/Brück ...oder so ähnlich 
Länge:??? 
Hm:???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (4. Mai 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> 24 km/h war ungefähr der Schnitt der letzten B.W. Montagsrheinrunden.
> Das war dort auch irgendwie Wellness , ich selbst war aber lange nicht mehr dabei
> 
> Und jetzt : Der neue Termin für _KFL real Wellness _
> ...



Schade muss arbeiten


----------



## Schnegge (5. Mai 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Also entweder "back to roots" oder eine Midness-Gruppe einführen oder Bedürfnisse Anderer ignorieren?!



Der Guide bestimmt und entscheidet was gemacht wird. Wem das Angebot nicht passt, der hat Pech gehabt.  Immer wieder das selbe.

genervt 
Jörg


----------



## Delgado (5. Mai 2009)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Der Guide bestimmt und entscheidet was gemacht wird. Wem das Angebot nicht passt, der hat Pech gehabt.  Immer wieder das selbe.
> 
> genervt
> Jörg



Ist aber auch verlockend für ihn.
Wo es doch hier so lecker Trollfood gibt


----------



## Montana (5. Mai 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Wie Wellness (extra large ). Also wenn das Tempo langsam ( 11-13 km/h ) wir zwischendurch einkehren und es Trailig ist . Warum nicht
> Das das ganze an einem Mittwoch Abend nicht geht ist ja klar .
> Also könnte mir da eine Tagestour vorstellen .
> Sowas könnten wir doch mal überdenken
> ...


Gute Idee, Sven 

Sozusagen _Project 2010 _ meets _KFL Wellness_

Ein alternativer Start wäre natürlich auch ab Aggerstadion durch die WH Richtung KF und über Tütberg Lüderich und weiter so wie Du es beschrieben und dann zum Aggerstadio zurück. Das wäre 'ne feine Tagetour. 




			
				Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Ist aber auch verlockend für ihn.
> Wo es doch hier so lecker Trollfood gibt


Lieber Michael, wir sind zu fast  allen gut und haben immer was Leckeres am Start 

Gruß _Guido_


----------



## Montana (5. Mai 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> Und jetzt : Der neue Termin für _KFL real Wellness _
> 
> *Daten :* ca. 35 km / 350 - 500 hm  Gesamtdauer : 3,5 Std
> 
> Hier bitte flott anmelden



 *A C H T U N G* 

Sollte das Wetter morgen so sein wie momentan, dann fällt die Tour von meiner Seite leider aus. Radeln im Dauerregen muss für mich nicht unbedingt sein  oder gibt es da andere Ansichten  

Bitte morgen um 16:00 hier vorbei schauen, dann ist meine Entscheidung gefallen. 

Gruß _Guido_


----------



## Jerd (5. Mai 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> Sollte das Wetter morgen so sein wie momentan, dann fällt die Tour von meiner Seite leider aus. Radeln im Dauerregen muss für mich nicht unbedingt sein  oder gibt es da andere Ansichten



Sehe ich auch so, bin schon zu sonnenverwöhnt dieses Jahr


----------



## bibi1952 (6. Mai 2009)

Hallo,
da im KFL-Gebiet keine Schnellness-Tour heute stattfindet.
Hier die Alternative:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8347​Für Leute, die es etwas schneller mögen.[url=http://www.smilies.4-user.de]
	
[/URL]

VG Werner


----------



## Schnegge (6. Mai 2009)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> da im KFL-Gebiet keine Schnellness-Tour heute stattfindet.



Hallo Werner,

du alter wilderer... 

Ich hab heute 'nen Termin in LEV der bis 16:30 angesetzt ist... wenn's länger dauert schaff ich's heute Abend nicht. Daher kein Termin von mir. Wenn jemand einen Schnellness-Termin ins LMB setzten möchte... nur zu. Ich werde dann (wenn's noch passt) kurzfristig dazustoßen...

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Montana (6. Mai 2009)

Also mein bike ist im Auto und daher bin ich in jedem Fall heute Abend am Treffpunkt und wir werden eine den Verhältnisen angepasste Runde drehen 

Die Tour findet also statt ... es sei denn es regnet ab jetzt ununterbrochen 

Gruß _Guido_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (6. Mai 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> Also mein bike ist im Auto und daher bin ich in jedem Fall heute Abend am Treffpunkt und wir werden eine den Verhältnisen angepasste Runde drehen
> 
> Die Tour findet also statt ... es sei denn es regnet ab jetzt ununterbrochen
> 
> Gruß _Guido_



ohne mich 
Am Montag hat mich irgendwas angesprungen und sich im Hals festgesetzt. Da ich mir aber derzeit überhaupt keine (fette) Erkältung leisten kann, mach ich mal locker. Viel Spass und hoffentlich keinen Regen.


----------



## 2RaFa (6. Mai 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> Also mein bike ist im Auto und daher bin ich in jedem Fall heute Abend am Treffpunkt und wir werden eine den Verhältnisen angepasste Runde drehen
> Die Tour findet also statt ... es sei denn es regnet ab jetzt ununterbrochen
> Gruß _Guido_



Hallo Guido,
es tut mir fast weh, nicht dabei sein zu können - aber es würde mich sicher mehr schmerzen, wenn ich mitfahre!
Wetter wird oK sein!
Have fun!


----------



## Montana (6. Mai 2009)

Hallo Martin und Heiner 

Gute Besserung euch Beiden  Heiner, KFL ist ja jeden Mittwoch, es braucht Dir daher nicht Leid zu tun

@ Mitfahrer

Ich habe jetzt mal was mit 35 km und 400 hm für heute Abend vorbereitet. Also nix Schlimmes 

Bis später


----------



## Konfuzius (6. Mai 2009)

Habe mal eine Schnellness-Ersatztour eingestellt.
Wenn es regnet, fahre ich aber nicht und sage dann bis 17:30 Uhr hier ab.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Schnegge (6. Mai 2009)

So, der Termin war heut Überpünktlich zu Ende... Also bis gleich...

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## bibi1952 (6. Mai 2009)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Habe mal eine Schnellness-Ersatztour eingestellt.
> Wenn es regnet, fahre ich aber nicht und sage dann bis 17:30 Uhr hier ab.
> 
> Gruß
> Ralf



Gut, dann kann ich meinen Termin streichen.
VG Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konfuzius (6. Mai 2009)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Gut, dann kann ich meinen Termin streichen.
> VG Werner



Hi Werner,

sollte ja keine Konkurrenzveranstaltung sein, aber für ne Feierabendtour ist mir die Anreise nach Lohmar etwas zu aufwändig. 
Gerade bei zweifelhaftem Wetter...

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Montana (7. Mai 2009)

â¦ und nun der Bericht unserer letzten Tour:

_KÃ¶nigsforstvarianten Wellnesstour 06-05-2009 _

*Mitfahrer : *_ 

BjÃ¶rn * BjÃ¶rnUpDaHill 
Gerd * Jerd
Heiko * Vanquish78
Jens * Pamparius
Simeon * Daemon 

Guido * Montana
_


*Tourbeschreibung:*

Heute sollte das Ganze mal etwas anders ablaufen, hatte ich mir vorher Ã¼berlegt und einen schlauen Plan zurechtgebastelt. Daraus wurde eine sehr muntere Runde mit dem einen oder anderen Experiment in dem Wald, den der guide eigentlich wie seine Westentasche kennen sollte 

Los ging es Ã¼ber den Ã¼blichen, immer wieder gerne genommen Einstieg bis zum *Monte TroodelÃ¶h*. Dort wurde kurz verweilt, dann fuhren wir ein wenig hinunter und direkt wieder hoch Richtung *Kaisereiche*. Nachdem wir den ersten Ausreissversuch div. Fahrer wieder beendet hatten  sahen wir uns in der Wildnis an einem Hochsitz um. Dort war leider kein Weiterkommen mÃ¶glich. _Heiko_ testete es fÃ¼r uns und fand einen unÃ¼berwindbaren, anscheinend reiÃenden Bach  vor. Also ein StÃ¼ck zurÃ¼ck und einen kurzen Teil des *Westtrails* mitgenommen und dann mal zur Abwechslung den Reitweg zum *Kettners Weiher *runter. Weiter ging es auf gewohntem Weg zum *TÃ¼tberg*. Dort kreisten wir auf diversen Wegen etwas umher. Sehr interessante Varianten, das Konzept  ist hier aber noch ausbaufÃ¤hig 

Ãber die *BrÃ¼derstrasse* ging es nun zum *LÃ¼derichausblick* und weiter auf den *ehemals so netten trail *der sich spÃ¤ter als nicht mehr fahrbar erwies. Hier wird eine groÃe FlÃ¤che gerodet. Die Tragepassage fÃ¼hrte auch dazu, dass der _Montana_ seinen heiÃgeliebten Sigma Tacho  verlor, aber nach intensiver Suche glÃ¼cklicherweise wiederfand. Nun ging es runter zu den *Rohren* und den *Wurzeluphill* hoch. Es folgten die *Forsbacher GÃ¤rten *und eine neue Variante der *Wassertretbecken trails*. Manchmal muss man einfach zu frÃ¼h abbiegen und schon sieht man was Neues. Am Wassertretbecken wurden noch ein paar hms und dann auf ungewohntem Weg wieder in den KF zurÃ¼ck gefunden. Dann ging es gaaaaanz lange gerade aus und zurÃ¼ck Richtung Parkplatz. Der zweite Ausreissversuch konnte nur mittels modernster Kommunikationstechnik gestoppt werden  Um 22:20 waren wir dann wie versprochen zurÃ¼ck am Ausgangspunkt. . 





*Daten  :* ~40 km -  ~520  hm  -  ~15   km/h  -  ~3:00 Std Fahrzeit eff. 





*Besonderheiten **: *

GroÃes Kompliment an die sehr homogene Gruppe  das hat wieder sehr viel SpaÃ gemacht. So konnte auch das eine oder andere Experiment gestartet werden, denn es gibt noch eine ganze Menge Varianten in unserem schÃ¶nen Wald. Beim nÃ¤chsten Mal geht es weiter in dieser Richtung. Da ist noch Einiges mÃ¶glich. 500+ hm sind im Wellnesstempo  in 3 Stunden locker fahrbar. NatÃ¼rlich kommt das auf die Gruppenzusammensetzung an und fÃ¼r absolute Ein- bzw. Wiedereinsteiger habe ich auch ein paar Touren mit 200 â 300 hm parat. GlÃ¼cklicherweise ist keiner verloren gegangen und  den Tacho habe ich ja wiedergefunden. Danke an Alle fÃ¼rs Mitfahren 

NÃ¤chsten Mittwoch gibt es eine KFL Tour mit _Jerd_, da der _Montana_ sich mal wieder ein paar Tage weiterbilden muss.


GruÃ _Guido_


----------



## juchhu (7. Mai 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> und nun der Bericht unserer letzten Tour:
> 
> _...
> _
> ...



Schön, also +500 hm und viel mehr. 

OKOK, ich habe gerade aufrüsten lassen, wenns mal wieder länger dauert und ich im Stockdunkeln nach Hause muss.

Vor mir liegen 5 niegelnagelneue IXON IQ Speed von Busch+Müller, die mir mein Buddy Frank Regge als Testmuster mitgebracht hat.

Wer Interesse hat, bei den nächsten KFL-Touren eine oder zwei IXON IQ Speed am eigenen Bike zu testen, soll mir Bescheid sagen. Ich bring dann die Testmuster mit.

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (7. Mai 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> SchÃ¶n, also +500 hm und viel mehr.



Lieber Martin, du hast leider nicht alles zitiert. So wird die Sache rund:



> * 500+ hm sind im Wellnesstempo  in 3 Stunden locker fahrbar. NatÃ¼rlich kommt das auf die Gruppenzusammensetzung an und fÃ¼r absolute Ein- bzw. Wiedereinsteiger habe ich auch ein paar Touren mit 200 â 300 hm parat.*



Ãbrigens: Die meisten Neuen sind junge und gesunde Leute, die alles locker mitmachen kÃ¶nnen. Die Alten die dazu kommen haben oft genug genÃ¼gend Erfahrung in den Beinen. Wie bereits geschrieben: Meine Touren variiere ich immer nach der Gruppenzusammensetzung. Auf den Langsamsten (meistens ich  ) wird definitiv RÃ¼cksicht genommen. 




juchhu schrieb:


> OKOK, ich habe gerade aufrÃ¼sten lassen, wenns mal wieder lÃ¤nger dauert und ich im Stockdunkeln nach Hause muss.
> 
> Vor mir liegen 5 niegelnagelneue IXON IQ Speed von Busch+MÃ¼ller, die mir mein Buddy Frank Regge als Testmuster mitgebracht hat.
> 
> ...



Ja, bring bitte mal mit. Interessiert bestimmt den Einen oder Anderen. NÃ¤chste Woche bin ich jedoch nicht am Start.

GruÃ Guido


----------



## juchhu (7. Mai 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> *Lieber Martin, du hast leider nicht alles zitiert. So wird die Sache rund:*
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Ich weiß. 
Ich wollte Dich ein wenig auf den Arm nehmen. 

OK, dann mal ich mal das fahrende BUMM-TestCenter.


----------



## Jerd (7. Mai 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> Nächsten Mittwoch gibt es eine KFL Tour mit _Jerd_, da der _Montana_ sich mal wieder ein paar Tage weiterbilden muss.



Dann mach ich gleich mal Nägel mit Köpfen...

Ich hatte erst überlegt, noch mal rund um Bergisch Gladbach zu fahren, aber wenn da noch neue Trails eingebaut würden, würde das zu lang werden. Außerdem geht es ja demnächst auch von Leverkusen aus wieder los, da wird das Gebiet noch oft genug angefahren 

Deshalb geht es nächste Woche nur durch die Hardt bis zur Alten Dombach und zurück. Das ganze werden dann 32 km und 360 hm, vom Charakter her eher trailig. Optional können zehn km vor Schluss, wenn es eigentlich nur noch abwärts gehen würde, noch 5 km, 100 hm und 2 Trails angehängt werden. Verlängert wird nur, wenn alle einverstanden sind!

Ach ja, und die Wiese ist auch wieder im Programm 

Hier anmelden

PS: Das wird für's erste meine letzte KFL-Tour sein, da ich danach Mittwoch abends auf das Kind  aufpassen muss.


----------



## Montana (7. Mai 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Ich weiß.
> Ich wollte Dich ein wenig auf den Arm nehmen.
> 
> OK, dann mal ich mal das fahrende BUMM-TestCenter.



Du doch nicht  Kein Thema, mir war schon klar wie Du das meinst. 

Na dann sind wir ja mal auf das Bumm Licht gespannt. Schade, dass Du nicht auch den dicken Brenner ([email protected]) oder wie das auch Ding heisst, zum Testen hast. 

VG _Guido_


----------



## juchhu (7. Mai 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> Du doch nicht  Kein Thema, mir war schon klar wie Du das meinst.
> 
> Na dann sind wir ja mal auf das Bumm Licht gespannt. Schade, dass Du nicht auch den dicken Brenner ([email protected]) oder wie das auch Ding heisst, zum Testen hast.
> 
> VG _Guido_



Ein BigBang für einen [email protected] kann ich bestimmt besorgen.

Der BigBang ist schon nicht schlecht, aber der Preis schreckt ab.

Wir haben uns dann doch lieber für die IXON IQ Speed entschieden, mit denen jetzt die Regionalgruppen Schritt für Schritt ausgestattet werden.


----------



## 2RaFa (7. Mai 2009)

Jerd schrieb:


> Ach ja, und die Wiese ist auch wieder im Programm



Hallo Jerd,
klär mich mal auf: was ist mit der "Wiese" gemeint? Wo genau liegt die?



Jerd schrieb:


> PS: Das wird für's erste meine letzte KFL-Tour sein, da ich danach Mittwoch abends auf das Kind  aufpassen muss.



Ein wunderschöner Grund, auszusetzen! 
Da werden mir die 20 Jahre Unterschied wieder klar: ich bin am kommenden Montag zum MR der LWS eingeladen! Danach werde ich wissen, wie lange ich aus weniger schönem Anlass aussetzen muss!


----------



## Jerd (7. Mai 2009)

2RaFa schrieb:


> Hallo Jerd,
> klär mich mal auf: was ist mit der "Wiese" gemeint? Wo genau liegt die?



Die Wiese ist zunächst eine ordinäre Wiese, liegt zwischen Hardt und Alter Dombach und wird bei zweistelligen Steigungsprozenten bergauf durchquert. 

Für Details kann ich dir nach der Tour einen Track schicken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (8. Mai 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Na dann sind wir ja mal auf das Bumm Licht gespannt.
> 
> ...



Gestern einen Kurztest gemacht. Zwei IXON IQ Speed im High Power Betrieb am Lenker machen aber ordentlich Licht.


----------



## Jajaja (8. Mai 2009)

Dürfte knapp so hell sein wie 1/2 Hope oder 1/2 Wilma .
Na dann roll das Lichtfeld mal von hinten auf. 



Jerd schrieb:


> Die Wiese ist zunächst eine ordinäre Wiese, liegt zwischen Hardt und Alter Dombach und wird bei zweistelligen Steigungsprozenten bergauf durchquert.



Jau, die ist schon heavy.


----------



## juchhu (8. Mai 2009)

Jajaja schrieb:


> Dürfte knapp so hell sein wie 1/2 Hope oder 1/2 Wilma .
> Na dann roll das Lichtfeld mal von hinten auf.
> ...



Werden wir sehen, werden wir sehen.

Die Lux- und Lumen-Angaben der Lampenhersteller sind mit gleicher Vorsicht zu genießen wie die Gewichtsangaben der Bikehersteller.
Klar gibt es Hersteller, die hellere aber eben auch teurere und ohne Beachtung der StVZO Lampen bauen.
Entscheidend ist der subjektive Eindruck im Outback und das verfügbare Budget. 

Ich roll dann mal von hinten an, ähm auf.


----------



## Montana (8. Mai 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Werden wir sehen, werden wir sehen.
> 
> Die Lux- und Lumen-Angaben der Lampenhersteller sind mit gleicher Vorsicht zu genießen wie die Gewichtsangaben der Bikehersteller.
> Klar gibt es Hersteller, die hellere aber eben auch teurere und ohne Beachtung der StVZO Lampen bauen.
> ...



*@ Jajaja & juchhu*

Ja, haben wir denn etwa schon wieder _nightride-Zeit_ 

Schönes Wochenende an Alle

Gruß Guido


----------



## Schnegge (8. Mai 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Die Lux- und Lumen-Angaben der Lampenhersteller sind mit gleicher Vorsicht zu genießen wie die Gewichtsangaben der Bikehersteller.
> Klar gibt es Hersteller, die hellere aber eben auch teurere und ohne Beachtung der StVZO Lampen bauen.
> Entscheidend ist der subjektive Eindruck im Outback und das verfügbare Budget.



Die angaben zum Thema StVZO der Lampenhersteller sind genauso mit Vorsicht zu genießen... Man darf nämlich laut StVZO nur bei Rädern unter 11 kg ohne Festmontierte Lampen und Dynamo in den öffentlichen Straßenverkehr...

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## i-men (9. Mai 2009)

Wer fährt schon Räder über 11kg
Ausserdem, wenn er 2 Lampen montiert darf er doch nen Rad bis 22kg fahren oder ?




Schnegge schrieb:


> Die angaben zum Thema StVZO der Lampenhersteller sind genauso mit Vorsicht zu genießen... Man darf nämlich laut StVZO nur bei Rädern unter 11 kg ohne Festmontierte Lampen und Dynamo in den öffentlichen Straßenverkehr...
> 
> Gruß
> Jörg


----------



## Montana (9. Mai 2009)

Unser Bernhard Walter hat heute Geburtstag 

Ich wünsche Dir alles denkbar Gute und viel Gesundheit für das kommende Jahr.  

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn wir bald mal wieder gemeinsam durch den schönsten Wald der Welt cruisen. 

Feier recht nett und lass es Dir gut gehen.

Viele Grüße

Guido​

..... den Du ja nun wieder eingeholt hast ​


----------



## i-men (9. Mai 2009)

OH ja,

Lieber Bernhard, auch von mir alles Gute und die besten Wünsche zum Geburtstag.

Bis bald
Ingo


----------



## juchhu (9. Mai 2009)

i-men schrieb:


> Wer fährt schon Räder über 11kg
> Ausserdem, *wenn er 2 Lampen montiert darf er doch nen Rad bis 22kg fahren oder ?*



Buh, Glück gehabt, dann darf ich mit dem Enduro ja weiterhin auf die Straße.  Ist ja auch das bevorzugte Revier dieses Bikes.

Und herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag, Bernhard.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Henrie (9. Mai 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Gestern einen Kurztest gemacht.



Schon in Wikipedia?


----------



## juchhu (11. Mai 2009)

Henrie schrieb:


> Schon in Wikipedia?



Soll ich Dir den TestBericht von meinem gestrigen Nightride mit 2 IXON IQ Speed zuleiten, damit Du Dich darum kümmerst? 

Fazit: Es war hell (*), sehr hell (**) und sehr sehr matschig (***) auf meiner Lüderich-Tour.

* 2 x Eco-Modus
** 2 x High Power Modus
*** Dank des Regens und der Rückefahrzeuge


----------



## Montana (11. Mai 2009)

Lichttests sind schwierig, hab vor einiger Zeit mal den _Lampentestthread mit dem großen_ Treffen verfolgt. Das Ergebnis ist leider nicht eindeutig.  Klar sind die für _ Normalos nicht transpotablen Lichtmaschinen _  deutlich vorne., aber ... 

Ich habe mich wegen _anscheinend Geldzuviel_ und _kein Bock auf Bastelei _und wegen _deutsche Wirtschaft _ unterstützen für die Wilma entschieden. Ich habe es nicht bereut. Erstklassige Verarbeitung , klasse Licht und kleiner Akku sind schon was ... _(Euros  )_ wert. 

Ich schaue mir aber gerne auch mal die IXON IQ Speed an, nicht im Vergleich (meine ist aber heller ... isse nicht ...isse doch ) sondern einfach aus ehrlichem Interesse was diese Lampe so kann. 

Gruß _Guido_




juchhu schrieb:


> Soll ich Dir den TestBericht von meinem gestrigen Nightride mit 2 IXON IQ Speed zuleiten, damit Du Dich darum kümmerst?
> 
> Fazit: Es war hell (*), sehr hell (**) und sehr sehr matschig (***) auf meiner Lüderich-Tour.
> 
> ...


----------



## Delgado (11. Mai 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> Lichttests sind schwierig, hab vor einiger Zeit mal den _Lampentestthread mit dem großen_ Treffen verfolgt. Das Ergebnis ist leider nicht eindeutig.  Klar sind die für _ Normalos nicht transpotablen Lichtmaschinen _  deutlich vorne., aber ...
> 
> Ich habe mich wegen _anscheinend Geldzuviel_ und _kein Bock auf Bastelei _und wegen _deutsche Wirtschaft _ unterstützen für die Wilma entschieden. Ich habe es nicht bereut. Erstklassige Verarbeitung , klasse Licht und kleiner Akku sind schon was ... _(Euros  )_ wert.
> 
> ...



Meine IQ speed war schon kaputt 
Elektronikfehler hieß es etwas lapidar.
Mal sehen wie lange der Ersatz hält. 
Die Winterstraßen-Tauglichkeit halte ich für unzureichend.


----------



## Montana (11. Mai 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Meine *IQ speed war schon kaputt *
> Elektronikfehler hieß es etwas lapidar.
> Mal sehen wie lange der Ersatz hält.
> Die *Winterstraßen-Tauglichkeit halte ich für unzureichend*.



Und da haben wir ja schon wieder was Leckeres 



Delgado schrieb:


> Ist aber auch verlockend für ihn.
> Wo es doch hier so lecker Trollfood gibt


----------



## juchhu (11. Mai 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> Lichttests sind schwierig, hab vor einiger Zeit mal den _Lampentestthread mit dem großen_ Treffen verfolgt. Das Ergebnis ist leider nicht eindeutig.  *Klar sind die für  Normalos nicht transpotablen Lichtmaschinen  deutlich vorne., aber ...*



Ähm, was meinst Du mit "nicht transportablen Lichtmaschinen"?



> Ich habe mich wegen _anscheinend Geldzuviel_ und _kein Bock auf Bastelei _und wegen _deutsche Wirtschaft _ unterstützen für die Wilma entschieden. Ich habe es nicht bereut. Erstklassige Verarbeitung , klasse Licht und kleiner Akku sind schon was ... _(Euros  )_ wert.



Lupine gefällt mir schon seit je her.
Alles super, bis auf das eine ABER.
Der Preis. Sicherlich ist der angesichts der Leistung gerechtfertigt.
Allerdings geben m.E. nach Nightride-Einsteiger in ersten oder zweiten Jahr ihres MTB-Lebens nicht zwischen 50%-100% ihres Bikeneupreises für eine Frontleuchte aus. Im Laufe der Zeit ändert sich dann diese Einstellung zu vielen Bikekomponenten sehr schnell.



> Ich schaue mir aber gerne auch mal die IXON IQ Speed an, nicht im Vergleich (meine ist aber heller ... isse nicht ...isse doch ) sondern einfach aus ehrlichem Interesse was diese Lampe so kann.
> 
> Gruß _Guido_



Soso, nicht im Vergleich?! Doch, ne, doch im Vergleich! 

Spass bei Seite. Es gibt viele gute Lösungen.
Ob es dann für den Einzelnen eine Busch+Müller Lampe wird,
steht ja auf einem ganz anderen Blatt.

Ich finde es auf jeden Fall klasse, dass mir (bzw. dem MTBvD) 5 IXON IQ Speed zur Verfügung (eigentlich ja für die POISON ON TOUR TestBikes) stellt. Ich habe vor einigen Tagen abends im Garten mit den IXONs rumgespielt. Wie gut bzw. für einen selber gut genug dann die Beleuchtung ist, sieht man erst beim richtigen Nightride.

Da man mit Worten kaum die Ausleuchtung (der neue Nahfeldreflektor ist geil) vermitteln kann, beschränke ich mich auf ein mechanische Detail, die Winkelkorrektur. Durch die integrierte Winkelkorrektur kann man die beiden Beleuchhtungsflächen der IXONs in einem gewünschten Punkt(Fokus) in Deckung bringen. Das ist dann vor dem Bike selbst im Eco-Modus schön hell. Da ich ohne obligatorische Helmlampe gefahren bin , stellte ich bei schnelleren Downhills und auf Trails fest, dass ich einer stärkere Ausleuchtung links und rechts vor dem Bike favorisiere. Gewünscht, gemacht. Mit der Winkelkorrektur die linke Lampe etwas mehr nach links ausgerichtet und die rechte Lampe nach rechts, sodass die gemeinsam bestrahlte Fläche in der Mitte etwas kleiner wurde, aber die Seitenausleuchtung besser, hatte ich bei schnelleren Kurven und auf den Trails eine sehr gute Ausleuchtung. Passt 

So gut mir der neue Nahfeldreflektor gefällt, leider wird Busch+Müller nie eine echte Helmlampe bauen. Echte Helmlampe? Ich meine eine Helmlampe mit einem klarem Spot, da wo Du hinleuchtest, wird es hell.

Ich werde mal ausprobieren, ob die IXON IQ Speed als Helmlampe taugt, sobald meine Helmhalterung geliefert worden sind.

Wie gesagt, wer bei den nächsten KFL-Touren eine IXON IQ Speed oder ein Set mal am eigenen Lenker ausprobieren will, soll mir bitte vorher nur Bescheid sagen, dann 'schleppe' ich das zusätzliche Testmaterial mit.

Probieren geht wie immer über Studieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (11. Mai 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> Und da haben wir ja schon wieder was Leckeres


----------



## juchhu (11. Mai 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Meine IQ speed war schon kaputt
> Elektronikfehler hieß es etwas lapidar.


Oje, armer schwarzer Kater.



> Mal sehen wie lange der Ersatz hält.



Und, haben sie anstandslos getauscht?
Wie lange hält denn der Ersatz schon?



> Die Winterstraßen-Tauglichkeit halte ich für unzureichend.



Was heißt das konkret?


----------



## Montana (11. Mai 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Ãhm, was meinst Du mit "nicht transportablen Lichtmaschinen"?



Ach zum Beispiel so Selbstbau Dinger a la Siam etc. wodurch das bike Gewicht locker um 6 kg ansteigt und man eiinen GepÃ¤cktrÃ¤ger braucht.  



juchhu schrieb:


> Lupine gefÃ¤llt mir schon seit je her.
> Alles super, bis auf das eine ABER.
> Der Preis. Sicherlich ist der angesichts der Leistung gerechtfertigt.
> Allerdings geben m.E. nach Nightride-Einsteiger in ersten oder zweiten Jahr ihres MTB-Lebens nicht zwischen 50%-100% ihres Bikeneupreises fÃ¼r eine Frontleuchte aus. Im Laufe der Zeit Ã¤ndert sich dann diese Einstellung zu vielen Bikekomponenten sehr schnell.



Ich habe ja wie andere auch mit Sigma Evo X ( spÃ¤ter modifiert ) angefangen und fand die auch super, war sogar absolut begeistert bei den ersten nightrides  ... fand das damals aber schon Wahnsinn 80 â¬ fÃ¼r Fahrradlicht auszugeben. Das hat sich dann ein paar Jahre spÃ¤ter geÃ¤ndert . Es ist halt eine Frage der Sicherheit und wenn man wie wir im Winter naherzu jeden Mittwoch bei Dunkelheit unterwegs ist, dann ist Sicherheit d.h. gutes Licht unbezahlbar viel wert. 





juchhu schrieb:


> .....
> 
> Da man mit Worten kaum die Ausleuchtung (der neue Nahfeldreflektor ist geil) vermitteln kann, beschrÃ¤nke ich mich auf ein mechanische Detail, die Winkelkorrektur. Durch die integrierte Winkelkorrektur kann man die beiden BeleuchhtungsflÃ¤chen der IXONs in einem gewÃ¼nschten Punkt(Fokus) in Deckung bringen. Das ist dann vor dem Bike selbst im Eco-Modus schÃ¶n hell. Da ich ohne obligatorische Helmlampe gefahren bin , stellte ich bei schnelleren Downhills und auf Trails fest, dass ich einer stÃ¤rkere Ausleuchtung links und rechts vor dem Bike favorisiere. GewÃ¼nscht, gemacht. Mit der Winkelkorrektur die linke Lampe etwas mehr nach links ausgerichtet und die rechte Lampe nach rechts, sodass die gemeinsam bestrahlte FlÃ¤che in der Mitte etwas kleiner wurde, aber die Seitenausleuchtung besser, hatte ich bei schnelleren Kurven und auf den Trails eine sehr gute Ausleuchtung. Passt
> ...
> ...



Bring die Lampen bitte mal beizeiten mit, dann werden wir sie mal testen. Interesse dÃ¼rfte schon bestehen. 

GruÃ Guido


----------



## juchhu (11. Mai 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> Ach zum Beispiel so Selbstbau Dinger a la Siam etc. *wodurch das bike Gewicht locker um 6 kg ansteigt und man eiinen Gepäckträger braucht. *



Ahhhhhhsooooo  
Das liegt an den Flutlichtmasten, die da noch dranhängen.



> Ich habe ja wie andere auch mit Sigma Evo X ( später modifiert ) angefangen *und fand die auch super, war sogar absolut begeistert bei den ersten nightrides * ... fand das damals aber schon Wahnsinn 80  für Fahrradlicht auszugeben. Das hat sich dann ein paar Jahre später geändert . Es ist halt eine Frage der Sicherheit und wenn man wie wir im Winter naherzu jeden Mittwoch bei Dunkelheit unterwegs ist, dann ist Sicherheit d.h. *gutes Licht unbezahlbar viel wert*.



Ich hab auch so angefangen. Ne, watt war dat schööööön.
Aber ich persönlich habe mich von diesen Selbstbau- bzw. Tuninglösungen verabschiedet. Gerade für Anfänger/Wiedereinsteiger finde ich so ein Testangebot klasse, wo es jetzt langsam in den Herbst/Winter geht . 



> Bring die Lampen bitte mal beizeiten mit, dann werden wir sie mal testen. Interesse dürfte schon bestehen.
> 
> Gruß Guido



OK. 
Sonderkonditionen für Mitglieder handele ich gerade aus.


----------



## Jajaja (11. Mai 2009)

Dann rechnen wir mal:

Die + Die =  234,-

Die =  310,-

Ich nehme fraglos die Investition für den großen Nightride.


----------



## juchhu (11. Mai 2009)

Jajaja schrieb:


> Dann rechnen wir mal:
> 
> Die + Die =  234,-
> 
> ...



Du rechnest falsch. 

Bei H&S bist Du im Set 189,90 .

He, Hope ist auch klasse. Ohne Frage.

Nur Testmuster rücken die anderen Hersteller alle nicht raus.
Denn spätestens wenn ich wünsche, dass in Zukunft alle Regionalgruppen mit je 5 Testmuster ausgestattet werden, wir TOP-Preise (also unter z.B. H&S) für Mitglieder bekommen und der MTBvD finanziell unterstützt wird, bekommen die alle klamme Finger beim 'Unterschreiben'.

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ich habe zu keinem Zeitpunkt geschrieben, dass die Busch+Müller Lampen besser sind als alle andern. Ich habe nur angeboten, dass man sie über die RG Rheinland (egal, ob nun Mitglied oder nicht) unentgeltlich testen kann.

Entscheiden, was für eine Erkenntnis man aus dem Test zieht bzw. was man dann kauft, das müssen die Tester schon alleine machen. 

So, nun wieder back to topic.
Den Rest testen wir einfach beim nächsten Nightride, OK?


----------



## 2RaFa (11. Mai 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Gerade für Anfänger/Wiedereinsteiger finde ich so ein Testangebot klasse, *wo es jetzt langsam in den Herbst/Winter geht* .



genau, hab' heute noch meiner Frau gesagt: "is nit so schlimm, dass et jez wieder dunkler wird! da fällt mir die Zwangspause wejen dem Rücken nit so schwer! un die, die so gerne im Dunkeln treten, können endlich ihre heißen Funzeln wieder zum Einsatz bringen!"


----------



## Rhoder (11. Mai 2009)

**Ich habe ja wie andere auch mit Sigma Evo X ( spÃ¤ter modifiert ) angefangen und fand die auch super, war sogar absolut begeistert bei den ersten nightrides  ... fand das damals aber schon Wahnsinn 80 â¬ fÃ¼r Fahrradlicht auszugeben. Das hat sich dann ein paar Jahre spÃ¤ter geÃ¤ndert . Es ist halt eine Frage der Sicherheit und wenn man wie wir im Winter naherzu jeden Mittwoch bei Dunkelheit unterwegs ist, dann ist Sicherheit d.h. gutes Licht unbezahlbar viel wert.**


Ja so gings uns auch vor 2 Jahren, fÃ¼r 2 RÃ¤der Licht (auch Evo)gekauft , da schluckt man schon bei 80 Euro je Rad.
Je lÃ¤nger man dabei ist und aktiv bleibt , umso grÃ¶Ãer wird die Bereitschaft auch zu investieren.
Das man bei Juchu RÃ¤der und Material testen kann ist (in welchem FachgeschÃ¤ft geht das sonst??) ist schon ne klasse Sache, erleichtert einem schon die Entscheidung auch mal 179 Eu fÃ¼r Lampen evtl. auszugeben.

Werde die sicher auch mal testen wenns geht, meine Evo hat so langsam ausgedient...

GruÃ
Rhoder


----------



## Schildbürger (12. Mai 2009)

Hallo Gerd,
ich habe heute für den Donnerstag ganz früh einen Kundentermin aufs Auge gedrückt bekommen. Da wird es am Mittwoch zu spät für mich.
Schade, wäre gerne dabei gewesen. Viel Spaß allen Teilnehmern, es soll von oben trocken bleiben, hier waren heute jedenfalls die Schlammlöcher gut gefüllt.


----------



## Jerd (13. Mai 2009)

Schade, Helmut...  A er es ergeben sich ja sicherlich noch genug andere Möglichkeiten 

Das Wetter sieht ja ganz gut aus:



> Heute scheint neben dichteren Wolken gelegentlich auch die Sonne und es bleibt weitgehend trocken. Die Temperaturen steigen auf 18 bis 22 Grad. Schwacher bis mäßiger, zeitweise böiger östlicher Wind.



Von daher: Hier anmelden zur Wellnesstour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (13. Mai 2009)

Die Schnellnesser können sich hier anmelden


----------



## Jerd (13. Mai 2009)

Nachdem wir letztes Mal ja einige Übereifrige  verloren hatten, will ich noch mal an die KFL-Handyliste verweisen, die vertretungsweise derzeit von Jajaja gepflegt  wird. Bitte schickt eine PM an Jajaja mit zumindest eurer Handynummer, um euch auf die Liste zu setzen und in den Verteiler aufgenommen zu werden.

PM an Jajaja schicken


----------



## Jerd (14. Mai 2009)

So, hier der Tourbericht. Es fuhren 

BjörnUpDaHill
Pamparius
Rhoder
Schnegge
Konfuzius und
Jerd, der Guide.

Die beiden Schnellnesser Konfuzius und Schnegge beschlossen, zunächst erst mal bei uns mitzufahren , uns so ging es zu sechst zunächst straight durch Refrath und an der Saaler Mühle vorbei in die Hardt. Die Grube Cox wurde links umfahren und am Eicherhof vorbei ging es zunächst bergauf und dann trailwärts nach Kaltenbroich.

In Kaltenbroich ging es dann direkt steil eine 20%ige Asphaltrampe hinauf und hinein in die Wiese. Hier fiel die Steigung erst nach 200 Metern wieder unter die 10%. 

Der Weg führte uns jetzt über Breite die Felder und einen Trail hinab ins Strunde-Tal. Am ehemaligen Schwimmbad in Herrenstrunden ging es aber gleich wieder einen ausgesetzen Weg hoch Richtung Romaney. Und oben angekommen ebenso gleich wieder über einen schnellen Trail hinab ins Tal - zumindest bis zur Hälfte. Denn statt ganz hinab zu fahren, fuhren wir wieder ein Stück bergauf und nahmen noch einen kleinen, aber fein steilen  Trail mit.

Jetzt ging es über Straße und Feldweg zivil hoch nach Rommerscheid, von wo wir uns am Hang entlang auf einem netten Trail langsam abwärts ins Strundetal bewegten. Schnegge und Konfuzius verließen uns hier  um noch mal hoch zu fahren und "Unsinn zu machen". 

Die restlichen vier fuhren durch BG nach Lerbach und wieder in die Hardt. Da alle noch guter Dinge waren, wurde eine Verlängerung beschlossen und es ging noch mal 100 hm am Stück hoch Richtung Naturfreundehaus. Bei erster Gelegenheit wurde aber der Hauptweg verlassen und die Erklimmung der Hardt auf einem Trail fortgesetzt, der uns am höchsten Punkt der Hardt  ausspuckte. 

Von da ging es ausschließlich über Trails abwärts bis zur Grube Cox, und da wir schon da waren, nahmen wir auch die Gardaseeabfahrt noch mit.

Zurück ging es über die Saaler Mühle, wo sich Rhoder verabschiedete. Die verbliebenen drei nahmen dann noch den Trail am Golfplatz mit und durchquerten die Schluchter Heide ausschließlich trailig, bevor es dann wirklich zurück ging. 

Na gut, die Trails am Tierheim mussten dann doch schon noch sein 

Alles in allem kamen am Ende 40 km und 600 hm  zusammen. Der Schnitt lag aber bei wellness-gerechten 12,9 km/h. Und wir waren fast pünklich um kurz nach zehn wieder am Parkplatz!

Für mich war es jedenfalls eine super Tour heute! 

So sah das ganze von oben aus:





PS: Die ursprüngliche Tourplanung lag ja bei 32 km und 360 hm, und ich hätte das auch eingehalten, wenn nur einer der Teilnehmer der Verlängerung nicht zugestimmt hätte! 

PPS: Schnegge, Konfuzius - irgendwas interessantes endeckt?


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (14. Mai 2009)

Die Tour gestern war SPITZE. Schöne Trails, knackige anstiege und endlich nochmal mit angenehmen Temperaturen.
Danke nochmal


----------



## joscho (14. Mai 2009)

Jerd schrieb:


> In Kaltenbroich ging es dann direkt steil eine 20%ige Asphaltrampe hinauf und hinein in die Wiese. Hier fiel die Steigung erst nach 200 Metern wieder unter die 10%.
> 
> Der Weg führte uns jetzt über Breite die Felder und einen Trail hinab ins Strunde-Tal. Am ehemaligen Schwimmbad in Herrenstrunden ging es aber gleich wieder einen ausgesetzen Weg hoch Richtung Romaney. Und oben angekommen ebenso gleich wieder über einen schnellen Trail hinab ins Tal - zumindest bis zur Hälfte. Denn statt ganz hinab zu fahren, fuhren wir wieder ein Stück bergauf und nahmen noch einen kleinen, aber fein steilen  Trail mit.



Klingt so, als ob diesen Teil der Konfuse geguidet hätte


----------



## Jerd (14. Mai 2009)

Nee, der war die ganze Zeit links und rechts vom Weg am Dinge ausprobieren


----------



## Kalle0815 (14. Mai 2009)

Hallo die Damen,

würde mich Euch gerne demnächst mal anschließen, sofern es genehm ist?

Ich komme aus Rösrath.

Leider halte ich mich unter der Woche noch mindestens bis Ende des Jahres in Giessen auf, aber an den Wochenende bin ich meist zuhause.


----------



## juchhu (14. Mai 2009)

Kalle0815 schrieb:


> Hallo die Damen,
> 
> würde mich Euch gerne demnächst mal anschließen, sofern es genehm ist?
> 
> ...



Wochenende ist OK.
Dann lass uns doch mal das Revier (Lüderich) zwischen uns befahren.

VG Martin


----------



## Konfuzius (14. Mai 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Klingt so, als ob diesen Teil der Konfuse geguidet hätte



DAS würdest Du mir zutrauen? 



Jerd schrieb:


> PPS: Schnegge, Konfuzius - irgendwas interessantes endeckt?



Ja, wir haben zwei, drei echt ganz nette und lange Trails gefunden 
Die wird der Jörg sicher auf einer der nächsten Touren einbauen 
Bei dem einen mussten wir allerdings vorher mal feucht durchwischen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jajaja (15. Mai 2009)

Hatte heute vor dem großen Regen Gelegenheit 10- - 13-jährige Kids auf dem Bike-Springplatzplatz in Forsbach/Hoffnungstal hautnah zu beobachten.

Chapeau, vor denen muß ich wirklich den Hut ziehen.
Mitunter wirklich todesmutig ... 
Hoffentlich können die langfristig noch für meine Rente sorgen. ---


----------



## Montana (16. Mai 2009)

BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:
			
		

> Wie schauts den aus mit der Weibern Ctf?
> Die Kölner Fraktion wäre auch vertreten.
> Pamparius fährt und nimmt mich mit.
> Hab mir grad mal die Wegbeschreibung angeschaut.
> ...





			
				Jajaja schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde wahrscheinlich da sein.
> Treffpunkt/-zeit?
> 
> Ich würde gerne um 9.00 h an den Start gehen.



Hallo Zusammen 

Ich ziehe die Anfragen zur Weibern Vatertagstour aus der IG mal hier in den Thread rüber. Also wie sieht es aus? Fahren wir gemeinsam die CTF?

*@ Björn*

Das "Kaff" (sagt man übrigens nicht)  ist wirklich so klein, dass man den Startpunkt problemlos findet. Weibern reicht, im Ort ist bestimmt wieder alles gut ausgeschildert. 

*@ Jajaja*

Wolltest Du um 9:00 Uhr in Köln oder in Weibern starten? Große Runde oder mal schauen  

*@ Ingo*

Gute Besserung für Deinen Rücken, hoffentlich kannst Du bald mal wieder dabei sein. 

Sollten sich genügend Interessenten der KFL - Wellness Fraktion finden, so würde ich vorschlagen die *Mittwochstour* diese Woche mal ausnahmsweise *Dienstag* stattfinden zu lassen. Passt das?

Schönen Samstag, ich muss jetzt los zum _Kinderbandfestiva_l 

Gruß Guido


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (16. Mai 2009)

Hallo

Also ich bin Dienstag Abend leider schon verabredet, kann also nicht .

Wegen Weibern, mir persönlich wär ja Start gegen 9.30 lieber.
Aber ich muss mich ja eh nach meiner Mitfahrgelegenheit richten

Björn


----------



## hama687 (16. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

mein neues Bike ist da Hat zufällig noch jemand Preisgünstig einseitige Klick Pedale abzugeben? 

Gruß Alex


----------



## juchhu (16. Mai 2009)

hama687 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> mein *neues* Bike ist da Hat zufällig noch jemand *Preisgünstig* einseitige Klick Pedale abzugeben?
> 
> Gruß Alex



Was für eins?
Was heißt preisgünstig?


----------



## hama687 (16. Mai 2009)

Sollte wenn möglich Shimano Kompatibel sein, das ist mir wichtig und wie gesagt eine seite Klick andere Tatze Hmm Preis, kommt auf den Zusatdn und die Pedale an, so 15-20? Höchstens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jajaja (16. Mai 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> Wolltest Du um 9:00 Uhr in Köln oder in Weibern starten? Große Runde oder mal schauen



9:00 h die erste Pedalumdrehung. D. h. Stadtgrenze K. um genau 7.45 h verlassen. 
Große Runde, wenn's passt. 

Natürlich alles nur bei stabilem Wetter. Und - später starten sollte niemand, sonst wird das Feld von hinten einsam aufgerollt. 



Montana schrieb:


> Sollten sich genügend Interessenten der KFL - Wellness Fraktion finden, so würde ich vorschlagen die *Mittwochstour* diese Woche mal ausnahmsweise *Dienstag* stattfinden zu lassen. Passt das?



Wg. Weibern fällt für mich Mittwoch aus. Dienstag geht beruflich nicht.

Paul


----------



## Ommer (16. Mai 2009)

Jajaja schrieb:


> 9:00 h die erste Pedalumdrehung. D. h. Stadtgrenze K. um genau 7.45 h verlassen.
> Große Runde, wenn's passt.



thea und ich wollen um 8:30 starten, d.h. Abfahrt 7:00 Uhr, immerhin sinds 115 km. Bei der langen Anfahrt ist nur die große Runde lohnend....., wenns geht.

Dann könnt ihr mich mühelos überholen.


Gruß Achim


----------



## Pamparius (16. Mai 2009)

N´abend zusammen,

ich persönlich wäre eigentlich eher für eine etwas spätere Startzeit, ist ja immerhin Feiertag. Schließe mich aber der Mehrheit an, 8.30 h vor Ort fänd ich aber arg früh... 

Große Runde: dafür! 

Wellness auf Dienstag verschieben find ich ne gute Idee, weiß aber erst morgen ob das bei mir klappen würde.


----------



## Montana (17. Mai 2009)

Pamparius schrieb:


> N´abend zusammen,
> 
> ich persönlich wäre eigentlich eher für eine etwas spätere Startzeit, ist ja immerhin Feiertag. Schließe mich aber der Mehrheit an, 8.30 h vor Ort fänd ich aber arg früh...
> 
> ...



Ok, dann besser 8:45 Uhr 

Ich würde natürlich auch lieber zunächst mal wie gewohnt ausschlafen  und dann gemütlich so ab 14:00 / 15:00 Uhr auf die Strecke gehen. Jedoch ist die show dann dort wohl schon vorbei.  Also heißt es wohl _in den sauren Apfel beißen_ und mitten in der Nacht  zum Fahrradfahren starten.

Mein Vorschlag wäre *9:00 Uhr ab Weibern * zu starten , dann haben wir genügend Zeit und sind dann auch wieder einigermaßen rechtzeitig bei unseren Lieben zurück. 

Ich trage jetzt mal einen _KFL Wellness Termin_ für *Dienstag* ein und wir können ja sehen wer Lust, Laune und Zeit hat und überhaupt .... 

Schönen Sonntag noch an Alle

Gruß Guido


----------



## 2RaFa (17. Mai 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> Mein Vorschlag wäre *9:00 Uhr ab Weibern * zu starten , dann haben wir genügend Zeit und sind dann auch wieder einigermaßen rechtzeitig bei unseren Lieben zurück.
> 
> Ich trage jetzt mal einen _KFL Wellness Termin_ für *Dienstag* ein und wir können ja sehen wer Lust, Laune und Zeit hat und überhaupt ....
> Schönen Sonntag noch an Alle
> Gruß Guido



Hallo Guido,
ich habe mich von meinen Bandscheiben-Geschichten allmählich erholt, bin nun wieder völlig untrainiert und noch nicht vollständig rehabilitiert.
vermutlich werde ich am Donnerstag in Weibern nicht mit antreten!
ob es für morgen reicht, werde ich am Dienstag mittags entscheiden!
Euch allen wünsche ich viel Spass - das Wetter soll ja super werden!


----------



## DieKatze (17. Mai 2009)

2RaFa schrieb:


> ob es für morgen reicht, werde ich am Dienstag mittags entscheiden!



Das nenne ich wirklich gut überlegt


----------



## Montana (18. Mai 2009)

2RaFa schrieb:


> Hallo Guido,
> ich habe mich von meinen Bandscheiben-Geschichten allmählich erholt, bin nun wieder völlig untrainiert und noch nicht vollständig rehabilitiert.
> vermutlich werde ich am Donnerstag in Weibern nicht mit antreten!
> ob es für morgen reicht, werde ich am Dienstag mittags entscheiden!
> Euch allen wünsche ich viel Spass - das Wetter soll ja super werden!



Ach, Heiner, komm einfach mit, das passt schon ... 

Ich fasse mal die Termine zusammen

*Jetzt gleich* geht es mit Bernhard rund ... für mich leider zu kurzfristig 

Morgen abend dann die *KFL Wellness ausnahmsweise Dienstag Tour *  mit mir 

Und auf Grund diverser Anfagen habe ich mal einen *LMB Eintrag für die Weibern CTF * gemacht. 
Dieser dient zur Übersicht der Interessenten -innen aus unserer Region+, die um 9:00 Uhr  dort starten können / wollen.

Gruß _Guido_


----------



## Montana (18. Mai 2009)

Ommer schrieb:


> thea und ich wollen um 8:30 starten, d.h. Abfahrt 7:00 Uhr, immerhin sinds 115 km. Bei der langen Anfahrt ist nur die große Runde lohnend....., wenns geht.
> 
> Dann könnt ihr mich mühelos überholen.
> 
> ...



Lieber Achim,

könntest Du ggf. bis 9:00 Uhr mit dem Start warten 

Dann sind wir auch  b(e)reit 

Gruß Guido


----------



## bernhardwalter (19. Mai 2009)

So wie es im Moment aussieht bin ich wohl der einzigste Mitfahrer


----------



## Montana (19. Mai 2009)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> So wie es im Moment aussieht bin ich wohl der einzigste Mitfahrer



Ist doch kein Problem 

Mit Dir fahre ich eh am allerliebsten  


Bis gleich Gruß _Guido_

Die KFL Wellness Typen sind halt eine eingeschworene konservative und alte Traditionen _(mussimmerMittwochsein)_ bewahrende Gemeinschaft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (19. Mai 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> Ist doch kein Problem
> 
> Mit Dir fahre ich eh am allerliebsten
> 
> ...



Never change a winning team.

Sorry, hätte Euch gerne begleitet. Bin aber eben erst mit der Arbeit fertig geworden und muss jetzt noch auf eine lange Hunderunde. Da schaffe ich es nicht rechtzeitig zur Startzeit bei Euch zu sein.


----------



## Pamparius (19. Mai 2009)

Habe gerade mit Schrecken festgestellt, daß die Wetterprognose für Donnerstag ziemlich übel aussieht: Regenrisiko 96 % und Gewitter  Wie siehts denn dann mit der Weibern-CTF aus??


----------



## Montana (19. Mai 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Never change a winning team.
> 
> Sorry, hätte Euch gerne begleitet. Bin aber eben erst mit der Arbeit fertig geworden und muss jetzt noch auf eine lange Hunderunde. Da schaffe ich es nicht rechtzeitig zur Startzeit bei Euch zu sein.



Schade, Martin  aber demnächst geht wieder mittwochs weiter und dann kannst Du ja, wenn es passt .... 

*@ Pamparius*



> Donnerstag, 21.05.2009  Weibern
> Morgens -  Mittags -   Abends -  Nachts
> 
> wolkig  -  leichtes Gewitter -   leichtes Gewitter -   leichter Regen
> ...



Hmm ... noch keine Ahnung ... wir planen in jedem Fall mal einen Start um 9:00 Uhr dort ein .... sollte das Wetter wirklich übel  werden müssten wir kurzfristig noch mal z.B. telefonieren


----------



## juchhu (19. Mai 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> *Schade, Martin  aber demnächst geht wieder mittwochs weiter und dann kannst Du ja, wenn es passt ....
> *
> *@ Pamparius*
> 
> ...



Finde ich auch. Bin aber derzeit Strohwitwer und muss mich um alles kümmern.


----------



## Schnegge (20. Mai 2009)

So klassich am Mittwoch der Schnellnesstermin 
Sollten auch Wellnesser die Gestern nicht konnten mit wollen, so mach wir das ganze als schwellness  Ihr solltet jedoch mit 45km und 800hm klar kommen. Das Tempo wird wie immer an den langsamsten angepasst...

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Montana (20. Mai 2009)

Schnegge schrieb:


> So klassich am Mittwoch der Schnellnesstermin
> Sollten auch Wellnesser die Gestern nicht konnten mit wollen, so mach wir das ganze als schwellness  Ihr solltet jedoch mit 45km und 800hm klar kommen. Das Tempo wird wie immer an den langsamsten angepasst...
> 
> Gruß
> Jörg



Na dann viel Spaß heute Abend 

Bernhard und ich, wir kommen heute Abend nicht .... da wir gestern schon konnten 


... obwohl bei Bernhard bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher ob er nicht heute auch wieder .... 

Gruß Guido


----------



## bernhardwalter (20. Mai 2009)

Schaun wir mal 



Montana schrieb:


> Na dann viel Spaß heute Abend
> 
> Bernhard und ich, wir kommen heute Abend nicht .... da wir gestern schon konnten
> 
> ...


----------



## bernhardwalter (20. Mai 2009)

Sehr schöne Runde mit 2 knackigen Anstiegen und sehr viel Smaltalk mußte mal wieder sein zwischen zwei alten Schulkollegen


----------



## bibi1952 (20. Mai 2009)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Runde mit 2 knackigen Anstiegen und sehr viel Smaltalk mußte mal wieder sein zwischen zwei alten Schulkollegen



Habe Dich und Ralf an der  Ampelkreuzung B484/Wahlscheider Straße kurz vor 19:00 Uhr gesehen. Ihr seid nach Wahlscheid rein gefahren.
VG Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (20. Mai 2009)

und nun der Bericht unserer letzten Tour:

_ 2 jung gebliebene Männer alleine im Wald  
  Lüderich Experimente  und Impressionen 19-05-2009

_

*Mitfahrer : *_ 

Bernhard * bernhardwalter 

Guido * Montana
_


*Tourbeschreibung:*

Tja, neben den großen Treffen gibt es auch mittlere und kleine Treffen. Letzteres traf dann auch auf die ausnahmsweise Dienstag KFL Wellnes Tour zu.. Man kann die Tour ganz einfach so zusammen fassen: Am Ende sagte ich zu BW: _ Wir könnten jetzt direkt wieder starten und noch mal 3 Stunden radeln, wir finden auch für diese Zeit noch genügend interessanten Gesprächsstoff." _






*Zur Tour :* Variantenreich zogen wir durch den KF bis zum Wassertretbecken, dort nahmen wir eine der drei Aufstiegsmöglichkeiten und landeten bald im *Kurtenwald*. Dort cruisten wir auf bekannten und unbekannten Wegen umher und  gelangten über *Ellersberg* zu einem feinen trail, *links Friedhof rechts Sportplatz*, sehr passende Sache. BW fragte dann zur Sicherheit noch eine Passantin, wo wir denn nun überhaupt wären. Bald nehmen wir mal einen betreuenden Zivi  mit 

Dann fuhren wir etwas durch die Metropole *Hoffnungsthal* und dort einen *wirklich netten beinezehrenden Anstieg *Richtung Franzika Schacht .  Hier regnete es stärker und wir nahmen eine kurze Auszeit. 

Nun kurvten wir völlig sinnvoll den Lüderich auf und ab. Teilweise _Pädswege _ und auch mal was Breiteres. Endlich fanden wir auch unseren heißgeliebten *Lüderich-runter-trail *und fuhren über die mittlerweile sehr hohe Wiese und dann über Lehmbach und die Rohre auf gewohntem Weg zurück nach Brück.


*Daten  :*  ~40 km -  ~560  hm  -  ~14   km/h  -  ~3:00 Std Fahrzeit eff. 






*Besonderheiten **: *

Danke an Bernhard für die nette höchst amüsante Begleitung. Ich fand ausserdem, dass es eine sehr schöne leicht experimentelle und anspruchvolle Tour war. 

Gruß _Guido_


----------



## bernhardwalter (20. Mai 2009)

Hallo Werner,
wir haben uns dann sicherlich am Montag getroffen und gibt es mehr als 2 knackige Anstiegedas was du meinst war am Dienstag mit Montana sehr schön und smaltalklastiggerne mal wieder so unter den mitfünfzigern



bibi1952 schrieb:


> Habe Dich und Ralf an der  Ampelkreuzung B484/Wahlscheider Straße kurz vor 19:00 Uhr gesehen. Ihr seid nach Wahlscheid rein gefahren.
> VG Werner


----------



## bernhardwalter (20. Mai 2009)

Hallo Schnegge,

werde wohl Heuteabend auch zum Treffpunkt kommen aber nicht die komplette Runde mitfahren muß noch Sachen fürs WE vorbereiten.


----------



## Delgado (20. Mai 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> Am Ende sagte ich zu BW: _ Wir könnten jetzt direkt wieder starten und noch mal 3 Stunden radeln, wir finden auch für diese Zeit noch genügend interessanten Gesprächsstoff." _


_

Ihr seid ja richtige Tratschweiber 

Die Themen FC und Frauen lassen sich doch in 10 Min. erledigen _


----------



## Montana (20. Mai 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Ihr seid ja richtige Tratschweiber
> 
> Die Themen FC und Frauen lassen sich doch in 10 Min. erledigen



Moment mal, Michael, über den FC  haben wir kein Wort verloren. Das wäre erst auf der zweiten Runde möglich gewesen


----------



## Delgado (20. Mai 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> Moment mal, Michael, über den FC  haben wir kein Wort verloren. Das wäre erst auf der zweiten Runde möglich gewesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (20. Mai 2009)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> Hallo Schnegge,
> 
> werde wohl Heuteabend auch zum Treffpunkt kommen aber nicht die komplette Runde mitfahren muß noch Sachen fürs WE vorbereiten.



OK... bis gleich


----------



## Montana (21. Mai 2009)

*Weibern CTF Vatertag 21. Mai 2009 - Rund um die Burg Olbrück*

Wir haben es wieder überlebt  

Nachdem ich im vorigen Jahr mit dem guten, leider verschollenen _Ralf_  unterwegs war, fand sich diesmal wieder eine etwas größere Gruppe zum _KFL Wellness Auswärtsspiel_ ein

Mitfahrer waren zwei *alte* und zwei *junge* Männer:


*Paul @ Jajaja
Guido @ Montana*

*Jens @ Pamparius 
Björn @ Björnupdahill*

Kurzfristig sahen wir noch das  Poison_girl mit Begleitung, diese Beiden fuhren aber bald ihre eigenen Wege. 

Es sah zunächst nicht gut aus. Am Morgen ging noch ein heftiges Gewitter über Tdf runter. Auch auf der Fahrt nach Weibern blitzte und donnert es noch heftig  ... aber das war es dann auch, die Tour konnte bei bestem Sommerwetter beginnen, es überwiegend sonnig und recht warm. Null Regen, null Gewitter 

Es ging auf bewährten Wegen Hügel hinauf und nochmal Hügel rauf  Dazwischen gab es ein paar sehr nette Abfahrten und später dann die beliebten Sümpfe und die feinen _Schotterpisten_  Kurz vor der ersten Kontrollstelle kam dann die berühmte Bachdurchfahrt, je nach Tempo war man nass oder bis _auf die Knochen nass_  ... nur *Einer* nicht 

Nach kurzer Rast, leider war die K1 schon schwer geräubert, ging es weiter und nun wurde es erst richtig lustig. Montana ertappt sich bei dem Gedanken : " ... warum tue ich mir den Sche*** hier an ...   Sumpf berghoch ist nicht so motivierend wie ich mir erhoffte. Na ja, mit Wut im Bauch ging es dann weiter und es funktionierte auch. Irgendwie kamen wir zur K2 und uns war klar: " ... wir brauchen mehr ... " 

Und dann waren die jungen Kerle plötzlich weg, die Streckentrennung war auch schlecht zu erkennen, nur durch _ Montanas_ Adleraugen   ging es auf dem richtigen Weg weiter. Die Alten cruisten durch die folgenden _Bergabsümpfe_ und die wieder herbei zitieren Jungen heizten (natürlich) uns hinterher und sahen entsprechend aus.  Irgendwie schafften wir es zur K3 und dort gab es Verpflegung im Übermass z.B. Bananen wie im Osten direkt nach der Wende  Es scheint so, als wenn nur Wenige dem Ruf nach _Mehr_ gefolgt sind.

*Irgendwann*  waren wir dann *auch* im Ziel und es gab Currywurst pur für die Senioren und Currywurst mit Pommes für die Junioren. Dann wurden die Räder noch mit Hochdruck Bachwasser gereinigt und ab ging es nach Hause.

Danke an die Mitfahrer  Es war ein sehr schöner Tag mit euch  und es gab ein deutliches Zeichen, dass der _Generationen Konflikt_ wohl nicht für die MTB Szene gilt   Sehr gerne wieder 

Meine Daten : 

*51 km und ca. 1075 hm  bei ca. 4 Std. eff. Fahrzeit *

Gruß _Guido_


----------



## juchhu (21. Mai 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> *Weibern CTF Vatertag 21. Mai 2009 - Rund um die Burg Olbrück*
> 
> Wir haben es wieder überlebt
> ...
> ...



So wie sich das bei Dir liest, muss das doch sicherlich

*151 km und ca. 5075 hm  bei ca. 8 Std. eff. Fahrzeit *

heißen, oder? 

Ich war heute mit Klaus @Redking und meinem Hund DJ-SAM auf einer langen Runde durch die Wahner Heide.

Leider ohne Bikes, Klaus laboriert noch an seinem Schlüsselbeinbruch und DJ-SAM ist aus dem Alter raus, wo er stundenlang neben/vor dem Bike hergelaufen ist.

War trotzdem nett, inkl. langem Schwimmvergnügen an der Agger für DJ-SAM und anschließendem Eiscafe-Besuch: 2 x Spaghetti-Eis für die 'Biker' und einen großen Joghurt-Eisbecher für den Hund.

Der alternative Vatertag für Biker.


----------



## Jajaja (21. Mai 2009)

Genau so war es Guido. Toller Bericht!
Und ja, die jungen Kerls haben wirklich Rücksicht auf uns genommen!
Ich bin sicher, dass die auch in der Straßenbahn für uns aufstehen würden. 

Hier mein Beitrag:








@ Hundetrainer: Morgendliche Verrichtung war auch i. O., oder?


----------



## Daemon (21. Mai 2009)

Und ich war mit einem Kumpel in Bad Münstereifel - also gar nicht so weit weg.

Bei herrlichem Wetter haben wir die 300km ausgeschilderten MTB-Strecken rund um Bad Münstereifel angetestet. Den Hinweis auf der Streckenkarte auf den sehr steilen Anstieg am Anfang haben wir übersehen und dann ordentlich geschnauft 
Ansonsten war's ne geile Tour u.a. über den Michelsberg, die Lust auf mehr macht - und das in einer sehr schönen Gegend. Bei uns waren es dann harmlose 25km mit (laut Streckenkarte) 575 Höhenmetern.


----------



## Kettenfresser (21. Mai 2009)

Und ich war mit BulliOlli im Köfo . Alles bei trockenden Wetter und angenehmen 22°C 
An der "Schmitze Bud" haben wir dann noch Ralf @ Konfuzius getroffen . 
Sind aber dann alleine los und haben uns diesmal , viel besser zurecht gefunden. Sind fast über die bekannten Wege ( Danke Montana ) in die Hardt gefahren. 

P.S.
-Gute Besserung an Klaus @ Redking 
- Wo ist [email protected] geblieben


----------



## Pamparius (21. Mai 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> Kurz vor der ersten Kontrollstelle kam dann die berühmte Bachdurchfahrt, je nach Tempo war man nass oder bis _auf die Knochen nass_  ... nur *Einer* nicht



Wer sich fragt, warum _einer_ bei der besagten Bachdurchfahrt als einziger _keine _nassen Füße gekriegt hat, _wer _das war, und warum derjenige später doch noch nass wurde, findet die Antworten hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/users/view/125147


----------



## Montana (21. Mai 2009)

Pamparius schrieb:


> Wer sich fragt, warum _einer_ bei der besagten Bachdurchfahrt als einziger _keine _nassen Füße gekriegt hat, _wer _das war, und warum derjenige später doch noch nass wurde, findet die Antworten hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/users/view/125147



Danke schön für die tollen Fotos, Jens 

Mir war das hier auch nicht wirklich peinlich  Nasse Füße hatte ich schon Dienstag nach der großen feuchten Wiese hinter dem Lüderich  




 ..... 




Ich bin halt ein Weichei


----------



## juchhu (22. Mai 2009)

Jajaja schrieb:


> ...
> @ Hundetrainer: Morgendliche Verrichtung war auch i. O., oder?



Ich frage mich immer wieder, warum zum einen Mountainbiker Interpretationsweltmeister sind und zum anderen so oft persönlich werden?

Um Deine Frage zu beantworten: Ja, alles bestens. Danke der Nachfrage. Und selbst?

@Montana: Das MAGURA-Rot setzt schon schöne Akzente an Deinem Bike.


----------



## juchhu (22. Mai 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Und ich war mit BulliOlli im Köfo . Alles bei trockenden Wetter und angenehmen 22°C
> An der "Schmitze Bud" haben wir dann noch Ralf @ Konfuzius getroffen .
> Sind aber dann alleine los und haben uns diesmal , viel besser zurecht gefunden. Sind fast über die bekannten Wege ( Danke Montana ) in die Hardt gefahren.
> 
> ...



Danke, werde ich ausrichten. Spreche Klaus heute.
Ja, von [email protected] hab ich auch schon länger nichts mehr gehört/gelesen.
Ich hoffe, es geht ihm gut und es ist nur die Arbeit, die ihn hindert.
Beim rosa T wird gerade massiv umgebaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rhoder (22. Mai 2009)

Spontantour heute 16 Uhr, Treff Eissporthalle Saaler MÃ¼hle am Parkplatz davor.
MÃ¶chte in gemÃ¼tlichem Tempo die Mittwochs-KFL Trail Tour vom 13.5. von Jerd  siehe

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5905399&postcount=1780

nachfahren , also alles oberhalb Saaler MÃ¼hle ...

Tempo langsam um die Trails in der Hardt nochmal zu Ã¼ben ..

GruÃ
Rhoder

P.S: Danach gibtâs ne Cappucino bei uns im Garten an der Saaler MÃ¼hle oder wir legen paar WÃ¼rstchen aufn Grill...jeder Mitfahrer willkommen.


----------



## Montana (22. Mai 2009)

Rhoder schrieb:


> Spontantour heute 16 Uhr
> 
> ......
> 
> ...



Jetzt wird es aber mit wirklich allen Mitteln probiert, Rhoder  Danke schÃ¶n, dass Du die Messlatte etwas hoch legst. 

Dann muss ich wohl demnÃ¤chst mit 'nem Sack Geld  in BrÃ¼ck erscheinen, damit Ã¼berhaupt noch jemand mit mir fÃ¤hrt


----------



## Daemon (22. Mai 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> Dann muss ich wohl demnächst mit 'nem Sack Geld  in Brück erscheinen, damit überhaupt noch jemand mit mir fährt


Nicht nur mit dem Geld erscheinen, sondern es dann auch GROSSZÜGIG verteilen!!!


----------



## Rhoder (22. Mai 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> Jetzt wird es aber mit wirklich allen Mitteln probiert, Rhoder  Danke schön, dass Du die Messlatte etwas hoch legst.
> 
> Dann muss ich wohl demnächst mit 'nem Sack Geld  in Brück erscheinen, damit überhaupt noch jemand mit mir fährt




hehe...steht da das ich die Würstchen ausgebe? Können wir aquf der Tour beim Lidl holen gehen ^^ 

Jetzt haste mich aber erwischt, jetzt wollte ich heimlich trainieren damit ich Mittwochs bei dir mitfahren kann und schon haste wieder alles gesehen, mist ...

Aber so ein Cappu zum Abschied ist doch was feines, solltest mal ne Kaffeemaschine mitbringen zum Mittwochstreff, wär doch mal was


----------



## Kettenfresser (22. Mai 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> Jetzt wird es aber mit wirklich allen Mitteln probiert, Rhoder  Danke schön, dass Du die Messlatte etwas hoch legst.
> 
> *Dann muss ich wohl demnächst mit 'nem Sack Geld  in Brück erscheinen, damit überhaupt noch jemand mit mir fährt*



Ach Guido ne schöne Runde mit dir ist durch nichts zu bezahlen . Aber mal wieder im Sommer in den Biergarten , warum nicht


----------



## Ommer (22. Mai 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> Danke schön für die tollen Fotos, Jens
> 
> Mir war das hier auch nicht wirklich peinlich  Nasse Füße hatte ich schon Dienstag nach der großen feuchten Wiese hinter dem Lüderich
> 
> ...



Son Quatsch!

Guido, wer die große Runde schafft, ist alles andere als das. Hut ab! 

Ich bin mit Mühe zur K2 gekommen und dann über die mittlere Strecke zum Ziel. Allerdings auf dem Bike, nicht mit dem RTW, das war ein anderer. 

Unterwegs sah ich noch Herrn Alteisen, der kurz grüßend zügig weiterfuhr.

Die Bachdurchfahrt schien mir sicherer als der womöglich rutschige Steg, nasse Füß bei der angenehmen Temperatur sind erfrischend. 


Gruß
Achim


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (22. Mai 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> Danke an die Mitfahrer  Es war ein sehr schöner Tag mit euch  und es gab ein deutliches Zeichen, dass der _Generationen Konflikt_ wohl nicht für die MTB Szene gilt   Sehr gerne wieder



Was für ein Generationen Konflikt?
Ich fands auch eine sehr schöne Tour.
Bin beim nächsten mal bestimmt wieder dabei


----------



## Montana (26. Mai 2009)

Morgen gibt es *keine* KFL Wellnessrunde mit mir 

Ich muss leider feiern  

Gruß Guido


----------



## Pamparius (26. Mai 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> Morgen gibt es *keine* KFL Wellnessrunde mit mir
> 
> Ich muss leider feiern
> 
> Gruß Guido



Das ist natürlich echt hart für dich ! Aber auch schade für Leute wie mich, die ohne kompetenten Guide im Königsforst völlig aufgeschmissen sind. Hat denn sonst jemand Lust einzuspringen, vielleicht Jerd oder Peter...? Da kann ich mich auch an nette Touren in der letzten Zeit erinnern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ommer (26. Mai 2009)

Pamparius schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich echt hart für dich ! Aber auch schade für Leute wie mich, die ohne kompetenten Guide im Königsforst völlig aufgeschmissen sind. Hat denn *sonst jemand Lust einzuspringen*, vielleicht Jerd oder Peter...? Da kann ich mich auch an nette Touren in der letzten Zeit erinnern...




Hier: Bensberg Saaler Mühle



Gruß
Achim


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (26. Mai 2009)

@Pamparius

dann lass uns doch gemeinsam bei den schnellnessern mitfahren
(Wenns denn ne Tourauschreibung gibt)

cya
Björn


----------



## Pamparius (26. Mai 2009)

BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:


> dann lass uns doch gemeinsam bei den schnellnessern mitfahren


auch keine schlechte Idee, hängt bei mir aber u. a. noch davon ab ob ich meine Lampe bis dahin wiederfinde, die ist nämlich irgendwie momentan verschwunden...  Hab (nicht nur) deswegen auch schon überlegt, bei der Tour von rhoder (http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8451) mitzufahren, der will im Hellen zurück sein. Meld mich morgen mal. Bis denn!

Jens


----------



## peter1bike (26. Mai 2009)

Pamparius schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich echt hart für dich ! Aber auch schade für Leute wie mich, die ohne kompetenten Guide im Königsforst völlig aufgeschmissen sind. Hat denn sonst jemand Lust einzuspringen, vielleicht Jerd oder Peter...? Da kann ich mich auch an nette Touren in der letzten Zeit erinnern...



Hallo Pamparius,

kann leider auch nicht.....Aber die Tour mit Rhoder bietet sich doch an
Viel Spaß am Mittwoch.
Viele Grüße von
Peter


----------



## Daemon (27. Mai 2009)

Ommer schrieb:


> Hier: Bensberg Saaler Mühle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und danach ins BigFoot einkehren und die gerade abgestrampelten Kallerien doppelt...dreifach...vierfach mit Kiloburger und Kiloschnitzel wieder anfressen


----------



## Rhoder (27. Mai 2009)

Daemon schrieb:


> Und danach ins BigFoot einkehren und die gerade abgestrampelten Kallerien doppelt...dreifach...vierfach mit Kiloburger und Kiloschnitzel wieder anfressen



Uiui


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jerd (27. Mai 2009)

Ich hab heute ausnahmsweise Zeit, fahre aber auch bei Rhoder mit. Ich könnte dann aber eventuell eine Verlängerung anbieten, wenn es gewünscht wird.

Heute dürfte es ja auch bis 22:00 Uhr hell sein - zumindest war das gestern so.


----------



## bernhardwalter (27. Mai 2009)

Bin heute leider auch nicht dabei habe noch einen Termin um 17.45 in Ostheim und daher keine Chance euch allen aber viel Spaß beim biken


----------



## Rhoder (27. Mai 2009)

Danke Jerd für die schönen Trails im KöForst, ich glaube es den Damen sehr gut gefallen...

Gruß
Rhoder


----------



## Jerd (29. Mai 2009)

Hat jemand Lust mich Samstag beim Exploren in KFL-nahen Gefilden zu begleiten? Ich wollte mir ein paar Trails in der Hardt ansehen und dann die Gegend zwischen Herkenrath und Sülztal erkunden. Würden so 30 km, 700-800 hm werden.

Treffpunkt wäre die Saaler Mühle in Refrath, das spart eine längere Anfahrt.

Hier anmelden


----------



## juchhu (29. Mai 2009)

Jerd schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust mich Samstag beim Exploren in KFL-nahen Gefilden zu begleiten? Ich wollte mir ein paar Trails in der Hardt ansehen und dann die Gegend zwischen Herkenrath und Sülztal erkunden. Würden so 30 km, 700-800 hm werden.
> 
> Treffpunkt wäre die Saaler Mühle in Refrath, das spart eine längere Anfahrt.
> 
> Hier anmelden



OK, bin dabei. Hab schon Ewigkeiten keine echte Explorertour mehr (mit)gemacht. Ein paar Trails kann ich in dem Gebiet vielleicht sogar beisteuern.

Wo genau an der Saaler Mühle treffen wir uns?


----------



## Jerd (29. Mai 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> OK, bin dabei. Hab schon Ewigkeiten keine echte Explorertour mehr (mit)gemacht. Ein paar Trails kann ich in dem Gebiet vielleicht sogar beisteuern.
> 
> Wo genau an der Saaler Mühle treffen wir uns?



Fein!  Treffpunkt ist vor dem Eisstadion/dem Big Food-Restaurant.


----------



## juchhu (29. Mai 2009)

Jerd schrieb:


> Fein!  Treffpunkt ist vor dem Eisstadion/dem Big Food-Restaurant.



Danke, finde ich.


----------



## Aphos (29. Mai 2009)

(Was für ein langer Thread...)

Können sich auch neue Interessenten zur Tour (morgen, Samstag 30. Mai, vor dem Eisstadion) dazugesellen?

Falls ja, um wieviel Uhr fahrt Ihr los? Wie lange soll die Tour dauern?


----------



## Montana (29. Mai 2009)

Liebe KFLer -innen,

ich melde hiermit mich zum (fahrradlosen) Pfingsturlaub ab und möchte daher noch auf den nächsten KFL Wellness Termin hinzuweisen.

*Mittwoch 3.6.2009 18:30 Uhr am bekannten Treffpunkt*

Hier gehts zur Anmeldung

Ich wünsche euch allen ein schönes Pfingstfest 

Gruß Guido


----------



## Jerd (29. Mai 2009)

Aphos schrieb:


> (Was für ein langer Thread...)
> 
> Können sich auch neue Interessenten zur Tour (morgen, Samstag 30. Mai, vor dem Eisstadion) dazugesellen?
> 
> Falls ja, um wieviel Uhr fahrt Ihr los? Wie lange soll die Tour dauern?



Es sind natürlich alle Mitfahrer willkommen! 

Alles wichtige zur Tour steht im LMB-Termin selber, guckst du hier. Da kannst du dich auch anmelden.

Los gehts um 13:00 Uhr.

Die Tour wird ca. 30 km und 700-800 Höhenmeter umfassen. Da es eine Explorertour ist, kann es sein, dass Wege nicht passierbar sind, ich mich verfahre oder Strecken nur schiebend bewältigt werden können  Will sagen: Ich kenne die Wege, die ich fahren will (zum größten Teil) noch nicht. 

Ich rechne mal mit einem Schnitt von 12 km/h, dann kommen mit Orientierungspausen so zwischen 3 und 4 Stunden für die Tour zusammen.  Eine längere Pause oder Einkehr ist nicht geplant.

Für Anfänger ist die Tour auf jeden Fall nicht geeignet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (29. Mai 2009)

Jerd schrieb:


> Es sind natürlich alle Mitfahrer willkommen!
> 
> Alles wichtige zur Tour steht im LMB-Termin selber, guckst du hier. Da kannst du dich auch anmelden.
> 
> ...





OKOK, wieviel Federweg brauche ich denn so zum Bewältigen der Wege, die Du noch nicht kennst?

Wenn nachher noch Tragen und Schieben angesagt ist, nehme ich lieber ein leichtes Hardtail. Falls wir ein paar Trails von mir fahren, dann lieber das All mountain.



> Ich rechne mal mit einem Schnitt von 12 km/h, dann kommen mit Orientierungspausen so zwischen 3 und 4 Stunden für die Tour zusammen.  Eine längere Pause oder Einkehr ist nicht geplant.
> 
> *Für Anfänger ist die Tour auf jeden Fall nicht geeignet.*


OK 12 km/h schaffe ich gerade noch und Anfänger bin ich ja mit den 2 KFL-Touren, die ich dieses Jahr mitgefahren/teilgeguidet habe, ja auch nicht mehr.

Freu mich schon. Könnte da noch ein paar unvollendete Ringwalltouren beisteuern.


----------



## Jerd (29. Mai 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> OKOK, wieviel Federweg brauche ich denn so zum Bewältigen der Wege, die Du noch nicht kennst?
> 
> Wenn nachher noch Tragen und Schieben angesagt ist, nehme ich lieber ein leichtes Hardtail. Falls wir ein paar Trails von mir fahren, dann lieber das All mountain.



Solche Fragen stellen sich bei meinem einem Rad erst gar nicht  

Ganz zum Schluss wollte ich jedenfalls vom Sportplatz zum Kadettenweiher runter, bin ich bisher noch nie gefahren...


----------



## Aphos (29. Mai 2009)

OK, komme gerne dazu. Ich nehme einen Kompass mit; dann finde ich auch zurück, wenn ihr mir davonfahrt...


----------



## juchhu (29. Mai 2009)

Jerd schrieb:


> Solche Fragen stellen sich bei meinem einem Rad erst gar nicht



Wenn wir einen anderen Startpunkt nehmen, kennen ich jemanden, der Dir vom leichten Hardtail bis zum schweren Enduro was zum Spielen geben kann. 



> Ganz zum Schluss wollte ich jedenfalls vom Sportplatz zum Kadettenweiher runter, bin ich bisher noch nie gefahren...



OK. Dann reicht ein Hardtail.

OK, bis morgen, dreh vorher noch keine kleine Runde. Bin dann kurz vor 13:00 Uhr an der Eissporthalle. Was ich für ein Bike nehme, entscheide ich morgen spontan.


----------



## ralf (29. Mai 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Was ich für ein Bike nehme, entscheide ich morgen spontan.



... o.k., aber bitte keines dieser Kirmesbikes ...


----------



## juchhu (29. Mai 2009)

ralf schrieb:


> ... o.k., aber bitte keines dieser Kirmesbikes ...


 

@Enrgy

Sehe gerade, dass Du Dich angemeldet hast.
Klasse.

Alternativ kommst Du morgen zu mir und wir fahren dann zum Treffpunkt.
Lassen uns von Jerd auf einer Explorertour verwöhnen  und spielen dann am Lüderich etwas länger.


----------



## Enrgy (30. Mai 2009)

@juchhu

warm-up Tour schaff ich nicht, ich habe jetzt schon für 13h geplant, aber die Sache mit Lüderich können wir ja noch im Auge behalten. Bis später!

PS: dein Postfach ist/war voll...


----------



## juchhu (30. Mai 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> @juchhu
> 
> warm-up Tour schaff ich nicht, ich habe jetzt schon für 13h geplant,







> aber die Sache mit Lüderich können wir ja noch im Auge behalten.



Läuft uns ja nicht weg.



> Bis später!
> 
> PS: dein Postfach ist/war voll...



Bis nachher.

Ja, ich weiß, ich komme mit dem Beantworten und Löschen nicht nach.


----------



## Jerd (2. Juni 2009)

So, ich bin ja noch den Tourbericht von Samstag schuldig. Hier ist er 

Es hatten sich tatsächlich 5 Mitfahrer zur Explorertour eingefunden, als da wären

@juchhu
@Enrgy
@Aphos
@ralf
@kapellinger

Wir fuhren mit etwas Verspätung zunächst straight durch die Hardt zur Siedlung "Hardt" und dort wieder runter auf den ersten zu explorenen Trail. Zumindest sollte es so sein, stattdessen standen wir aber auf einer Wiese... Der Weg war zwar zu sehen, aber von einem weitläufigen Brennnesselfeld versperrt . Zum Glück konnte uns Juchu über Umwege dann noch auf den richtigen Pfad bringen und dies bescherrte uns einen schönen Trail hinunter zum Grillplatz. 

Jetzt ging es wieder hinauf und wieder durch Hardt hindurch Richtung Birkerhöhe. Hier ging es dann in den nächsten mir bisher unbekannten Trail, der sich auch als recht interessant aber leider auch oftmals blockiert erwies. Der Trail spuckte uns im Steibruch aus und von dort fuhren wir kurz über Straße und dann zunächst auf Forstwegen den Juckerberg hinauf und dann über den X-Weg als immer steiler werdenen Trail wieder herunter. 

Der X-Weg führte uns dann über Serpentinen auch gleich wieder hinauf nach Unterkühlheim. Leider konnte keiner die letzten Meter fahrend bewältigen, und so musste geschoben werden. Es sollte nicht das letzte Mal sein.

Oben angekommen ging es über Straße nach Voiskühlheim. Hier bogen wir in den Wanderweg A7, der nach kurzem Trailstück allerdings zur Forstautobahn wurde. Dies änderte sich als wir den O-Weg erreichten. Dieser erwies sich als schöner Trail entlang der Berghänge über der Sülz. Ein Fluss musste allerdings auf abenteuerliche Weise überquert werden und kurz vor Klefhaus konnte die Steigung nur noch schiebend bewältigt werden.

Jetzt ging es auf einem Forstweg hinauf bis wir rechts auf den U_Weg wechselten, eine rasante Abfahrt später fanden wir und aber erstaunlicherweise fast an der Stelle wieder, an der wir den Berg hinauf gefaheren waren.  Deshalb mussten wir ein Stück Landstraße fahren, ehe wir an Oberselbach vorbei hinauf nach Bärbroich fahren konnten. Von unten sah man dann den U-Weg, der einen vielversprechend trailigen Charakter aufzuweisen scheint. Hier wird die nächste Explorer-Runde ansetzen müssen 

Von Bärbroich ging es dann über Straße nach Herkenrath, dort verließen und @Juchu und @Kapellinger und der Rest fuhr dann mit Kölnblick über die Wiese abwärts in die Hardt ( @Enrgy hat da ein schönes Foto für den KBU-Kalender geschossen, für das man auch abstimmen kann) , dort auf einem Trail geradewegs ins Unterholz und dann auf Hauptwegen zurück. 

Bei schönstem Wetter kamen so rund 33 km und 750 hm zustande, die mit rund 10,5 km/h bewältigt wurden. Mir hat es super gefallen, und der Dank geht an alle Mitfahrer!

So sah es von oben aus:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ommer (2. Juni 2009)

War das der X11a?

Wenn man den Weg von unten - von Bilstein - hochkommt, ist doch irgendwo am Waldrand die Stelle, wo der Bauer das Schild 250






 (Verbot für Fahrzeuge aller Art) aufgestellt hat. 

Ob das im Wald gilt? Wenn ja, muß man den mühsam hochgekrabbelten Weg wieder runterfahren, oder über die Wiese schieben (nicht fahren).

Gruß
Achim


----------



## Felix_the_Cat (2. Juni 2009)

Ich kann leider auf Jerd`s Karte nicht viel erkennen, aber wenn ihr den kleinen Ort Bilstein im Sülztal meint - die Schilder gibt es nicht mehr.
Es gibt nur noch "Reiten verboten"-Schilder, die werden aber auch nicht eingehalten.


----------



## Jerd (2. Juni 2009)

@Achim: Den X11a sind wir an der Stelle nicht gefahren, sondern in Voiskühlheim rechts Richtung Scheurenhöfchen ab (auf dem O-Weg)  und dann gleich wieder rechts einen Schlenker auf dem A7 eingebaut, bevor es unterhalb Scheurenhöfchen wieder auf den O-Weg ging.

Von dem Bauer habe ich aber auch schon gehört 

@Felix_the_Cat: Ich wollte aber von Billstein den X11a hoch demnächst mal fahren, wenn die andere Sülzseite explort wird. Danke für die Entwarnung.


----------



## juchhu (3. Juni 2009)

Jerd schrieb:


> So, ich bin ja noch den Tourbericht von Samstag schuldig. Hier ist er
> ...
> Von unten sah man dann den U-Weg, der einen vielversprechend trailigen Charakter aufzuweisen scheint. Hier wird die nächste Explorer-Runde ansetzen müssen
> ...



Mein Fazit:


Explorertouren haben einfach das gewisse Etwas. Das weckt den Abenteurer in einem. Danke Jerd.
Bei Touren, die ab mittags (13:00 Uhr) angesetzt sind, reicht es nicht, morgens in aller Frühe ein wenig zu frühstücken. Mann, was hatte ich trotz drei inhalierter Riegel Hunger. Zuhause angekommen, habe ich mir eine fette Schüssel mit Müsli, zwei große Stücke kaltgestelltes Kachelfleisch, ein Familienjoghurt und eine Packung amerikanische Schokokekse mit einem Glas Milch reingefahren. 
Wege, die in Karten eingezeichnet sind und 90° zu den Höhenlinien liegen, fährt man besser downhill als uphill einen fast 17 kg Bock hochzuschieben.
Das Bergische Land ist ein Trailparadies. Zwar können in den wenigsten Fällen mehr als 200 hm am Stück abgesurft werden, dafür ist die Anfahrt zum nächsten Trail nicht lang, insbesondere bei dieser netten Begleitung.
@Enrgy: Und, hast schon den Selle Italia NT1 ausprobiert?


----------



## Schnegge (3. Juni 2009)

So heut' gibt's auch mal wieder schnell- bzw. trailness


@jerd: Schöne Strecken hab ihr da abgeklappert... aber  in der Ecke gibt es noch viel mehr... also fleißig weiter exploren...


----------



## Enrgy (3. Juni 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> @Enrgy: Und, hast schon den Selle Italia NT1 ausprobiert?



Ja, danke der Nachfrage. Hab am Montag mal eine kleine Sattel-Testrunde gemacht und auch noch das Billigmodell Selle Italia XO mitgenommen, was ich noch daheim liegen hatte.

Der NT1 ist, wie ich mir schon gedacht habe, hinten etwas zu dünn gepolstert. Vorne  ist er ok. Der XO, den ich dann nach 15km drangebaut habe (nachdem mir mein Hintern schon etwas weh tat) ist ein wahres Folterinstrument. Direkt nach 3km wieder runtergeschmissen und wieder den NT1 drauf.
Den werde ich morgen bei unserer Feierabendrunde auch nochmal fahren.

Trotzdem brauche ich wohl einen besonders hinten möglichst dick gepolsterten Sattel, da ich ja aktuell auch noch auf einen kürzeren Vorbau umgerüstet habe und nun aufrechter sitze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FranG (3. Juni 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Trotzdem brauche ich wohl einen besonders hinten möglichst dick gepolsterten Sattel, da ich ja aktuell auch noch auf einen kürzeren Vorbau umgerüstet habe und nun aufrechter sitze.


Da habe ich einen Tipp: Probier' mal den SQlab 613. Habe mir den spontan mal bei eBay gekauft und habe jetzt schon den zweiten. Funktioniert aber nur bei einer aufrechteren Sitzposition. Wenn Du magst, kann ich Dir mal einen ein Wochenende ausleihen .
Gruß
Frank


----------



## MTB-Kao (3. Juni 2009)

Schnegge schrieb:


> So heut' gibt's auch mal wieder schnell- bzw. trailness



Bin heute noch nicht dabei, Anton feiert heute seinen 3. Burzeltag Aber so eine Schnitzeljagd  hat ja auch was. Ich hoffe es klappt ab nächster Woche wieder...


----------



## juchhu (3. Juni 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Ja, danke der Nachfrage. Hab am Montag mal eine kleine Sattel-Testrunde gemacht und auch noch das Billigmodell Selle Italia XO mitgenommen, was ich noch daheim liegen hatte.
> 
> Der NT1 ist, wie ich mir schon gedacht habe, hinten etwas zu dünn gepolstert. Vorne  ist er ok. Der XO, den ich dann nach 15km drangebaut habe (nachdem mir mein Hintern schon etwas weh tat) ist ein wahres Folterinstrument. Direkt nach 3km wieder runtergeschmissen und wieder den NT1 drauf.
> Den werde ich morgen bei unserer Feierabendrunde auch nochmal fahren.
> ...



Also den NT1 würde ich mir an mein eigenes Bike nicht schrauben, da ich dieselben Erfahrungen gemacht habe. Hinten könnte er etwas besser gepolstert sein. Wenn Du das nächste Mal (Freitag?) zu mir kommst, bekommst Du einen anderen Sattel. Das ist mein Geheimtipp.


----------



## Montana (3. Juni 2009)

Mein VOTEC Fahrrad von 2008 geht hoffentlich nicht so schnell kaputt. 
Mein Opel Astra vom 1998 jedoch schon , daher kann ich heute auch leider nicht zum Treffpunkt kommen.
Ich habe gerade mit Bernhard Walter telefoniert und ihn informiert 

@ Wellness Typen 

Ihr dürft daher heute abend *ausnahmsweise* mal mit Jörg oder sogar ohne den _Terminausschreibenden Wellness guide _ auf Tour gehen 

Bis hoffentlich bald

Gruß Guido

P.S. Ich lasse den LMB Termin aber mal so stehen


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (3. Juni 2009)

Hmmm schade
dann bin ich wohl raus
Für schnellness steckt mir noch meine Pfingsttour zu sehr in den Knochen.


----------



## bernhardwalter (3. Juni 2009)

Wenn ich bei Jörg mitfahre fährt Jörg auch langsamer  kannste ruhig mitfahren muß ich ja auch durch 



BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:


> Hmmm schade
> dann bin ich wohl raus
> Für schnellness steckt mir noch meine Pfingsttour zu sehr in den Knochen.


----------



## 2RaFa (3. Juni 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> Ihr dürft daher heute abend *ausnahmsweise* mal mit Jörg oder sogar ohne den _Terminausschreibenden Wellness guide _ auf Tour gehen
> 
> Bis hoffentlich bald
> 
> ...



Auweia,
ausgerechnet heute hatte ich mich ausnahmsweise mal nicht angemeldet, da ich meine Kondition auf dem Weg von Hopevalley zum Treffpunkt nach meiner längeren Zwangspause erst mal testen wollte - da komme ich an und sehe mich nur von den Schnellen umzingelt!

also bin ich mit Jörg ganz ohne Wellness(er) zurück durch den Forst gen Hoffnungsthal, wobei ich an den Steigungen schnell feststellen musste, dass man (für mich zu) schnell unterwegs war!
Am Rosenberg zum Lüderich hoch habe ich mich dann nach für mich bereits gefahrenen 25 km doch gerne verabschiedet - ich wollte keine Bremse sein und bis Ruppichteroth hätte ich ganz sicher nicht mehr mitgehalten!

Jetzt freue ich mich auf die nächste Tour in angemessenem Tempo und der mir vertrauten Montana-Wellness!


----------



## Delgado (4. Juni 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> ... , daher kann ich heute auch leider nicht zum Treffpunkt kommen.



Da reißen wir uns extra ein Bein aus um zu Dir zu kommen und dann biste nicht da


----------



## bernhardwalter (4. Juni 2009)

Immer wieder eine super schöne Tour mit Schegge,mal wieder etwas neues kennengelernt zum fahren aber auch zum tragen
bin mal auf die Daten gespannt von den Mitfahrern mit GPS.
Werde mich bemühen zum Winterpokal wieder meine alte Kondition zu erreichen werde mein bestes dafür geben


----------



## Enrgy (4. Juni 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Da reißen wir uns extra ein Bein aus...



 wollt ihr dann ab jetzt in der Handicap-Klasse starten? 

Ich seh´s schon vor mir: Tandem, nur je eine Kurbel links und eine rechts....bringt ja auch noch satte Gewichtsersparnis, wenn man bedenkt, was ein Bein so wiegt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (4. Juni 2009)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> bin mal auf die Daten gespannt



Es waren 48 km 1000 hm und ein 15er Schnitt


----------



## MTB-Kao (5. Juni 2009)

Da ich Mittwoch nicht konnte und mich mittlerweile vom Kindergeburtstag erholt habe, fahre ich ausahmsweise mal an einem Freitag. Wer heute Zeit & Lust hat:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6518

Wenn sich bis 17 Uhr niemand angemeldet hat, werde ich den Treffpunkt nicht anfahren.

LG
Lars


----------



## juchhu (5. Juni 2009)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Da ich Mittwoch nicht konnte und mich mittlerweile vom Kindergeburtstag erholt habe, fahre ich ausahmsweise mal an einem Freitag. Wer heute Zeit & Lust hat:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6518
> 
> ...



Das ist aber blöd. Volker @enrgy und ich machen ab 12:00 Uhr eine Lüdericher-Trail-Runde. Naja, das kommt davon, wenn man sich wechselseitig nicht informiert.

Viel Spass. Derzeit sind alle interessanten Trails frei, allerdings wird auf der Ostseite gerückt und die Forstwege sind durch die Harvester mit Raupenantrieb schon arg rampuniert.


----------



## FranG (5. Juni 2009)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Es waren 48 km 1000 hm und ein 15er Schnitt


Das war richtig Klasse! Das "Wurzelmonster" sollten wir öfter mal fahren.
Danke dem Guide!

Frank


----------



## Jajaja (6. Juni 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Derzeit sind alle interessanten Trails frei, allerdings wird auf der Ostseite gerückt und die Forstwege sind durch die Harvester mit Raupenantrieb schon arg rampuniert.



Das ist doch schwer untertrieben. Die haben eine Fläche frei gemacht, als sollte der Dom samt Platte auf dem Lüderich neu aufgebaut werden. Löcher und Senken werden dezeit mit Schutt verfüllt. 
Vielleicht wird auch nur der Golfplatz erweitert.


----------



## Sunnybubbles (8. Juni 2009)

hallo,
gibts am mittwoch ne kfl-wellness runde? dank feiertag am donnerstag könnte ich da vllt mal wieder mitfahren. 
gruß


----------



## hama687 (8. Juni 2009)

Willste mim Rennrad mitfahren, oder haste deine neue Kurbel nach 5 wochen entlich?


----------



## Montana (8. Juni 2009)

Sunnybubbles schrieb:


> hallo,
> gibts am mittwoch ne kfl-wellness runde? dank feiertag am donnerstag könnte ich da vllt mal wieder mitfahren.
> gruß



Wenn eine so nett anfragt, na dann .... 

KFL - Wellness Tour am 10.06.2009

Gruß Guido

EDITH : Ich sehe gerade, dass die Wetteraussichten für Mittwoch katastrophal  sind. 
Das muss sorgfältig beobachtet werden.


----------



## bernhardwalter (9. Juni 2009)

Ich bin das lange WE nicht in Köln sondern in Bayern etwas asphalt aufwühlen wünsche allen ein paar schöne erholsame Tage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (9. Juni 2009)

Da es morgen bei mir nicht klappt gibt's alternativ am Donnersteg das hier.

Also fleißig anmelden und auf die trails freuen....


----------



## Jerd (9. Juni 2009)

Da die Wetteraussichten für das WE gut sind, fahre ich am Samstag den zweiten Teil der Explorerrunde durch das Sülztal. Die Tour wird den Faden in Bärbroich wieder aufnehmen und dann im (mit einem Abstecher Richtung Schmitzhöhe/Schloss Georgshausen) im Viereck zwischen Dürscheid, Eichhof und der Sülz kreiseln.

Es werden ca. 45 km und 900 bis 1000 Höhenmeter.

Hier anmelden


----------



## Jajaja (9. Juni 2009)

Jajaja schrieb:


> Hatte heute vor dem großen Regen Gelegenheit 10- - 13-jährige Kids auf dem Bike-Springplatzplatz in Forsbach/Hoffnungstal hautnah zu beobachten.
> 
> Chapeau, vor denen muß ich wirklich den Hut ziehen.
> Mitunter wirklich todesmutig ...
> Hoffentlich können die langfristig noch für meine Rente sorgen. ---



Bin ganz kürzlich wieder mal da vorbei gekommen. Da muß sich ein "netter" Zeitgenosse mit dem Vorschlaghammer zu schaffen gemacht haben. Das ist wirklich richtig arm. 

Northshores wurden zerdengelt und an den Rampen wurden teilweise die Stützen weggeschlagen. Einfach nur krank so etwas zu tun. Kann ja nur mit Neid und Mißgunst zu tun haben.

Die Kids haben da richtig viel Arbeit und geniales know how hineingesteckt. Ich denke mal, dass die Anlage auch nur mit Duldung/Genehmigung der Forstbehörden existiern kann. Wenn dann kranke Hirne so etwas zerstören finde ich das nur zum :kotz: !


Und noch etwas: Die Location ist mittlerweile auch in GPS-Portalen zu finden. Da sollte die schleunigst entfernt werden!!! Vielleicht liest das ja hier ein "Toureninsnetzsteller" und korrigiert die Tour !!!


----------



## Delgado (9. Juni 2009)

Jerd schrieb:


> Da die Wetteraussichten für das WE gut sind, .....




Das wäre ja schön.
Wir planen eine Tour über den www.rothaarsteig.de mit Besuch des Bike Festivals in Willingen.

2 oder 3 Übernachtungen von Do. - Sa. oder So.

Kommt jemand mit?


----------



## 2RaFa (9. Juni 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> Wenn eine so nett anfragt, na dann ....
> 
> KFL - Wellness Tour am 10.06.2009
> 
> ...



wäre gerne mal wieder dabei, nachdem ich letzte Woche mit der Schnellness-Truppe alleine da stand!
Gibt es denn - falls der angesagte Regen kommt - ausnahmsweise mal einen Guide für einen Wochenend-Ersatztermin???


----------



## 2RaFa (9. Juni 2009)

Jajaja schrieb:


> Bin ganz kürzlich wieder mal da vorbei gekommen. Da muß sich ein "netter" Zeitgenosse mit dem Vorschlaghammer zu schaffen gemacht haben. Das ist wirklich richtig arm.
> 
> Northshores wurden zerdengelt und an den Rampen wurden teilweise die Stützen weggeschlagen. Einfach nur krank so etwas zu tun. Kann ja nur mit Neid und Mißgunst zu tun haben.
> 
> Die Kids haben da richtig viel Arbeit und geniales know how hineingesteckt. Ich denke mal, dass die Anlage auch nur mit Duldung/Genehmigung der Forstbehörden existiern kann. Wenn dann kranke Hirne so etwas zerstören finde ich das nur zum :kotz: !



Das ist ja ganz schlimm!
ich kenne die Location noch so:
http://www.hoffnungstal.de/natur/IMG_1160a.jpg

aber so weit ich weiß, liegt die Anlage auf Privatgrund mit Duldung des Eigentümers!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schildbürger (9. Juni 2009)

Wenn der Mittwochabend ins Wasser fällt, besteht ja noch Hoffnung für den Donnerstag. 
Da gibt es von mir eine trailhaltige Runde um Odenthal mit fiesen Anstiegen und schnellen Abfahrten.
Wie es sich fürs Mountainbiken gehört.
Ich bin die Runde noch nicht in der Konstellation gefahren, nur die verschiedenen Teilabschnitte.
Ca. 30km / 450hm.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7600
Ist vielleicht etwas mal etwas anderes als der KF.


----------



## Montana (10. Juni 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> ....
> EDITH : Ich sehe gerade, dass die Wetteraussichten für Mittwoch katastrophal  sind.
> Das muss sorgfältig beobachtet werden.



Mist ... die Wetteraussichten für heute Abend sind ja zum  *mäßiger Regen  - starker Regen * 

Da ich mich aus diversen Gründen  nicht erkälten möchte fällt die Tour für mich leider aus. Sorry, irgendwann wird es hoffentlich wieder besser. 

Gruß _Guido_


----------



## Jajaja (10. Juni 2009)

Schade wirklich. Das Wetter will dieses Jahr aber auch gar nicht!

Und für diese heutige Veranstaltung habe ich kein passendes Beik.


----------



## Delgado (10. Juni 2009)

Jajaja schrieb:


> Schade wirklich. Das Wetter will dieses Jahr aber auch gar nicht!
> 
> Und für diese heutige Veranstaltung habe ich kein passendes Beik.



Meinst Du die findet überhaupt statt?


----------



## hama687 (12. Juni 2009)

Hey Sven,

hab voll bock auf die Tour, hoffentlich pack ich die nach den 20km anfahrt überhaupt noch

Das hatt man davon wenn man nen halbes Jahr nicht mehr fährt


----------



## Kettenfresser (12. Juni 2009)

hama687 schrieb:


> Hey Sven,
> 
> hab voll bock auf die Tour, hoffentlich pack ich die nach den 20km anfahrt überhaupt noch
> 
> Das hatt man davon wenn man nen halbes Jahr nicht mehr fährt



Dann fahr halt schön langsam mit vielen Pausen 

Wer jetzt nicht weiß worum es geht Hier geht es lang


----------



## hama687 (13. Juni 2009)

*Ach watt war das mal wieder Schön*

So ne flache Tour hab ich schon lange nicht mehr gemacht, aber es war echt toll, so ein paar alte Gesichter wieder zu sehen

glaub so ca. 37km war die Tour bei knapp 220hm~

Plus 25km anreise über Dellbrück und zurück ca 30km über Dellbrück, Pafrath und Schildgen wars ne recht angenehme Tour, die ich hoffentlich noch auf 400hm drücken konnte


----------



## Jerd (13. Juni 2009)

Hier der Bericht der heutigen Explorerrunde ins Sülztal.

Es fuhren

@2RaFa + Sohn
@Enrgy
@Schildbürger und
@Jerd

zunächst von der Saaler Mühle recht straight bis nach Bärbroich. Dort sollte der U-Weg befahren werden, der das letzte Mal je verfehlt worden war. Wie sich jedoch heraus stellte war der Weg a) verlegt worden und b) auf fast der ganzen Länge von absichtsvoll gefällten Bäumen blockiert.  Deshalb trugen wir unsere Räder dann den Trail herunter.

In Oberselbach angekommen querten wir die Straße und fuhren auf einem heimeligen Waldweg hinauf nach Unterbörsch und dort auf dem K-Weg erst hinab und dann hinauf nach Engeldorf. Leider führte der Weg mit > 20% Steigung durch eine Rodungsfläche, sodass nach und nach alle das Fahren beigaben und den Berg hinauf schoben 

Wir folgten nun dem K-Weg ein Stück bergab, bogen aber recht bald in einen Feldweg ein, der erst zu einem Waldweg und dan zu einem flowigen Single-Trail  wurde. Der Weg spuckte uns an der Sülz aus und hier verließen uns 2RaFa samt Filius. Der Rest machte sich nun gen Schloss Georgshausen auf und fuhr dort zunächst einen Trail (A1) hinauf nach Schmitzhöhe uns anschließend einen frisch entdeckten wieder hinunter.

Wieder ging es über die Sülz, auf dem A2 hinauf nach Oberkollenbach. Hier auf dem X29 an einem Feld vorbei: Links Elektrozaun, rechts Brennnesseln. Zügig kamen wir jedoch wieder auf einen breiteren Weg und fuhrenerneut hinab bis fast an die Sülz. Dort ging es dann auf dem A1 hoch, der sich als wirklich interessanter Weg entpuppte - wären wir ihn nur bergab gefahren.  So mussten wir einige Passagen über Wurzeln bergauf schieben. Auf halber Höhe (unterhalb von Oeldorf) entdeckten wir etwas, das entfernt an einen Friedhof erinnerte - nur waren alle "Grabsteine" leer. Spooky.... Weiß jemand, was das ist?

Wir fuhren jetzt ein Stück Straße und dann auf dem A3 sehr flowig hinab ins Tal der Kürtener Sülz. Leider erwies sich der geplante Anstieg über den Wanderweg A2/A3 als komplett zugewachsen, sodass wir über die Straße hinauf fuhren. Auf der Höhe führte uns der K-Weg dann nach Ahlendung, udn von dort fuhren wir über Feldwege erneut nach Oberkollenbach, um dort dem >13 zu folgen. Leider erwies sich das Teilstück zwischen Jähhardt und Dürscheiderhütte als noch immer von Kyrill verwüstet , sodass die Räder erneut bergab getragen werden mussten... Was zur Frage führt: Wer ist eigentlich für die Wanderwege verantwortlich - kann man die nicht instand halten oder zumindest umleiten?

Nachdem wir heil in Dürscheiderhütte angekommen waren, ging es recht straight über diverse Steinbachs nach Herkenrath und dann noch ein wenig in die Hardt, bevor wir dann gegen halb sechs wieder an der Saaler Mühle ankamen.

Die Tourdaten: 44 km, 4 h reine Fahrtzeit, 920 Höhenmeter, 4 nette Mitfahrer. 

Und so sah es von oben aus:


----------



## Enrgy (13. Juni 2009)

Danke Gerd für die Mühe der Ausarbeitung dieser Runde. Ich fand es wie auch letztes Mal sehr abwechslungsreich, auch wenn diverse FABs und Teerstücke dazwischen waren. Dafür gab es genügend Landschaft und herrlich gelegene Häuschen und Häuser zu sehen - die Leute wohnen teilweise echt idyllisch! *NEID*

Schade, daß wir nicht mehr bei der Herkenrather Wiese vorbei gekommen sind, ich hätte das KUB Foto nochmal gemacht und erneut eingestellt...

@Schildbürger
Helmut, ich krieg irgendwie nur *.gpx oder *.txt etc. aus Mapsource raus.
Der GPX-Track ist wenigstens vollständig.

Grüße

Enrgy


----------



## Schildbürger (13. Juni 2009)

Danke Gerd für die echt interessante und abwechslungsreiche Tour. 
Beim nächsten Mal wäre ich wieder dabei. 

@Gerd, Mail für dich. Neue Kartenversion ist fertig. 

@Enrgy
MapSource bietet verschiedene Formate zum speichern an.
Das GPX Format ist das verbreitetste.
Da können Tracks, Routen, Wegepunkte, usw. drin gespeichert sein. 
Ist also völlig OK! 

Kannst du an "Bergische-Karte(ät)gmx.de" mailen. 
Vielen Dank. Wenn du noch Fragen hast, kannst du mir ja schreiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (15. Juni 2009)

Hier die Tour nachlese vom Samstag ( 13.06.2009 ) KÖFO+HARDT


----------



## Ommer (16. Juni 2009)

Jerd schrieb:


> Auf halber Höhe (unterhalb von Oeldorf) entdeckten wir etwas, das entfernt an einen Friedhof erinnerte - nur waren alle "Grabsteine" leer. Spooky.... Weiß jemand, was das ist?



Die hab ich auch schon mal bestaunt, sehr merkwürdig.
Vielleicht gehören die zum Haus Gerling, obwohl das weiter rechts ist.

Ich versuch mal, jemand am Samstag auszuhorchen.


----------



## 2RaFa (16. Juni 2009)

hallo Wellness-Fahrer!

*morgen *wird es wohl *den einzig wirklich schönen Tag in dieser Woche *geben - und das an einem Mittwoch!
da bietet sich doch eine Tour an durch den schönsten Wald in der Gegend!
wo bleiben dennn die Guide-Angebote ? - ich würde so ungerne alleine fahren! 
Guido - wie sieht es aus mit dir?


----------



## Jajaja (16. Juni 2009)

Ich würde ja mitfahren, weile aber Mittwoch/Donnerstag nicht im Rheinland.
Nächste Woche sollte aber wieder gehen. 
::: So das Wetter dann mitspielt :::

Paul


----------



## Schnegge (17. Juni 2009)

Ich weiß noch nicht ob ich's heute schaffe...

evtl. schreibt ja einer was aus... wenn ich es dann schaffe würd' ich mich dann anmelden und mich auch ausnahmsweise zum guiden anbieten  von mir aus auch gerne Wellnesstauglich...

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## MTB-Kao (17. Juni 2009)

Ich fahre mit meiner angeknacksten Rippe momentan nur auf Asphalt. Daher falle ich als Ersatzguide ebenfalls aus.


----------



## Ommer (17. Juni 2009)

Jerd schrieb:


> Auf halber Höhe (unterhalb von Oeldorf) entdeckten wir etwas, das entfernt an einen Friedhof erinnerte - nur waren alle "Grabsteine" leer. Spooky.... Weiß jemand, was das ist?




Ich hab mir das gestern mal angesehen:

Zufahrt von Öldorf




Der A1 oberhalb




Am A1 im Wald hinter dem Haus












Da sind auch noch eigenartige Wege, die ich aber nicht befahren habe. 
Es ist kein Friedhof, eher ein sehr großer Feng Shui-Garten.


----------



## Montana (17. Juni 2009)

2RaFa schrieb:


> hallo Wellness-Fahrer!
> 
> *morgen *wird es wohl *den einzig wirklich schönen Tag in dieser Woche *geben - und das an einem Mittwoch!
> da bietet sich doch eine Tour an durch den schönsten Wald in der Gegend!
> ...



*Sorry, Heiner und der Rest *

Ich bin leider (mal wieder) erkältet und bleibe daher zu Hause. 
Ich muss mich unbedingt schonen, da ich nächste Woche was ganz Besonderes vorhabe. 

Für mich geht daher KFL etc. erst in gut zwei Wochen weiter, ab dann bei passendem Wetter wieder regelmäßig.

Grüße an alle

Guido

*@ Ommer *

Den Garten hat ein guter alter Freund von mir mit gebaut, hat was mit Gerling zu tun.


----------



## Enrgy (17. Juni 2009)

Ommer schrieb:


> Da sind auch noch eigenartige Wege, die ich aber nicht befahren habe. Es ist kein Friedhof, eher ein sehr großer Feng Shui-Garten.



Während Gerd und Helmut am Samstag außenrum sind, bin ich mal da reingefahren und konnte das Kunstwerk begutachten. Sind ein paar nette Trails  und immer wieder Steine als eine Art Ruhebank aufgebaut. Sieht wirklich so aus, als ob da jemand meditierend durch den Wald läuft und ab und an innehält..... ommmmmmmmmmmmmm
Mich  wundert nur, daß das Gelände nicht abgesperrt ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (17. Juni 2009)

So wird wohl heute klappen... also hier KFL für alle.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## asphaltjunkie (17. Juni 2009)

Eine KFL Runde, da bin ich dabei.
Und  am Samstag fahre ich in Bergisch Gladbach mit. Ich brauch noch paar Leute die mich Anfeuern.

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## 2RaFa (17. Juni 2009)

Schnegge schrieb:


> So wird wohl heute klappen... also hier KFL für alle.
> Gruß
> Jörg



Komme unerwartet heute nicht ausreichend früh aus dem Job nach Hause und muss daher leider passen!


----------



## Falzbeil (18. Juni 2009)

HI, ward ihr gestern am Lehmbach richtung Tütberg unterwegs? zu Fünft? wenn ihr das gewesen seid bin ich der auf euch aufgelaufen ist. 
gruß
Tim


----------



## Delgado (18. Juni 2009)

KFL wurde gestern von uns in Hoffnungstal Richtung Stöcken fahrend gesichtet, zu dritt


----------



## juchhu (18. Juni 2009)

Falzbeil schrieb:


> HI, ward ihr gestern am Lehmbach richtung Tütberg unterwegs? zu Fünft? wenn ihr das gewesen seid bin ich der auf euch aufgelaufen ist.
> gruß
> Tim



Hallo Tim,

das war der Biketreff von @Rhoder.
Rhoder hatte Dich gefragt, ob wir noch vor Dir die Engstelle (Betonröhren im Bach) passieren können. Du hast uns dann eingeholt, als wir das Überfahren von kleineren Baustämmen geübt haben, die hinter den Röhren zur Straße hin liegen.

Fährst Du auch Mountainbike?

Ich kurve in den Gegend (KF, Lüderich) häufiger rum.

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falzbeil (18. Juni 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Hallo Tim,
> 
> das war der Biketreff von @Rhoder.
> Rhoder hatte Dich gefragt, ob wir noch vor Dir die Engstelle (Betonröhren im Bach) passieren können. Du hast uns dann eingeholt, als wir das Überfahren von kleineren Baustämmen geübt haben, die hinter den Röhren zur Straße hin liegen.
> ...



Hi Martin,
Nee geredet hat keiner mit mir, ich hab euch auf dem Wurzelstück eingeholt und überholt. Und ja ich war auf nem Mountainbike. (war ich so schnell ;-) ? )
Im KF und Lüderich bin ich 2x die Woche zu sehen. 

Tim


----------



## juchhu (18. Juni 2009)

Falzbeil schrieb:


> Hi Martin,
> Nee geredet hat keiner mit mir, ich hab euch auf dem Wurzelstück eingeholt und überholt. Und ja ich war auf nem Mountainbike. (war ich so schnell ;-) ? )
> Im KF und Lüderich bin ich 2x die Woche zu sehen.
> 
> Tim



Ahh 

DU schriebst "eingeholt" und ich dachte an den Läufer, den wir erst überholten und der uns dann wieder eingeholt hatte, weil wir an den Baumstämme ein wenig geübt haben.

OK, Du bist Mountainbiker. Fein, ist kompatibler als Läufer.

Von wo startest Du wann und wie lang sind Deine Runden?
Mein Basislager ist in Untereschbach.


----------



## FranG (18. Juni 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> KFL wurde gestern von uns in Hoffnungstal Richtung Stöcken fahrend gesichtet, zu dritt


Yep, Kettenfresser, Schnegge & me! Warum sagst Du nix?
Richtig fett im Modder geschnellnesst. Bodenproben inclusive. Jörg hatte die tricky Trails natürlich bis zur Dunkelheit aufgehoben, damit es auch bis zum Ende spannend bleibt.


----------



## Falzbeil (18. Juni 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Ahh
> 
> DU schriebst "eingeholt" und ich dachte an den Läufer, den wir erst überholten und der uns dann wieder eingeholt hatte, weil wir an den Baumstämme ein wenig geübt haben.
> 
> ...



hehe, ja laufen und Radfahren geht nur begrenzt zusammen.

also ich starte, weil Wohnort, in Refrath, dann fahre ich über ein paar steile Rampen den Tütberg rauf, dann runter Richtung Lehmbach und wieder hoch. dann mit bögen zurück nach Refrath. 
Ich gucke halt das ich ordentlich Höhe machen kann aber auch das es rund ist. 

Meine Runden sind unter der Woche so 30-35km. ich kann leider erst um 19h-19.30h los, daher muss ich mich da ein bisschen ranhalten.

Am Wochenende fahr ich nach Lust und Laune, allerdings auch eher so +/-2h. ich hab Familie und am We gehöre ich, bis auf´s Radfahren, meinem Sohn und meiner Frau.  

Was geht denn bei dir? Klingt so als ob du noch nen Mitfahrer suchst ;-)


Tim


----------



## juchhu (18. Juni 2009)

Falzbeil schrieb:


> hehe, ja laufen und Radfahren geht nur begrenzt zusammen.
> 
> also ich starte, weil Wohnort, in Refrath, dann fahre ich über ein paar steile Rampen den Tütberg rauf, dann runter Richtung Lehmbach und wieder hoch. dann mit bögen zurück nach Refrath.
> Ich gucke halt das ich ordentlich Höhe machen kann aber auch das es rund ist.
> ...



Ich fahre jetzt wieder regelmäßiger.
Rhoder hat einen Biketreff mittwochs, 18:30 Uhr, Start vor der Eisporthalle. Da war ich bisher dabei. Der fährt 2h.

Ich möchte ab Mitte Juli einen regelmäßigen Biketreff donnerstags anbieten. Startpunkt aber eher in Richtung Lüderich, damit meine Anfahrt nicht zu lange dauert. Außerdem gibt am Lüderich schöne(re) Trails.

Oder wir machen einen Treffpunkt im Wald aus, fahren ein Stück zusammen und trennen uns dann wieder auf dem Rückweg.

Wie lang fährst Du denn für Deine 30-35km-Wochentagsrunden?
Damit ich abschätzen kann, ob ich mit- oder eher hinterherfahre.


----------



## Delgado (18. Juni 2009)

FranG schrieb:


> Yep, Kettenfresser, Schnegge & me! Warum sagst Du nix?
> Richtig fett im Modder geschnellnesst. Bodenproben inclusive. Jörg hatte die tricky Trails natürlich bis zur Dunkelheit aufgehoben, damit es auch bis zum Ende spannend bleibt.




Iris war zu schnell weiter


----------



## Falzbeil (18. Juni 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Ich fahre jetzt wieder regelmäßiger.
> Rhoder hat einen Biketreff mittwochs, 18:30 Uhr, Start vor der Eisporthalle. Da war ich bisher dabei. Der fährt 2h.
> 
> Ich möchte ab Mitte Juli einen regelmäßigen Biketreff donnerstags anbieten. Startpunkt aber eher in Richtung Lüderich, damit meine Anfahrt nicht zu lange dauert. Außerdem gibt am Lüderich schöne(re) Trails.
> ...



ich schick dir mal ne pn, wir müssen ja hier nicht den Fred vollspamen..


----------



## Delgado (18. Juni 2009)

Falzbeil schrieb:


> ich schick dir mal ne pn, wir müssen ja hier nicht den Fred vollspamen..




Die haben hier ein recht dickes Fell


----------



## juchhu (18. Juni 2009)

Falzbeil schrieb:


> ich schick dir mal ne pn, wir müssen ja hier nicht den Fred vollspamen..



Solange es ums Verabreden, Treffen und Fahren geht, wird wohl keiner meckern. Du hast eine PN.


----------



## Kettenfresser (18. Juni 2009)

FranG schrieb:


> Yep, *Kettenfresser*, Schnegge & me! Warum sagst Du nix?
> Richtig fett im Modder geschnellnesst. Bodenproben inclusive. Jörg hatte die tricky Trails natürlich bis zur Dunkelheit aufgehoben, damit es auch bis zum Ende spannend bleibt.



Hmmm war zwar gestern auch unterwegs, aber da war ich nicht , bin in Seelscheid und Umgebung gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2RaFa (18. Juni 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Ich möchte ab Mitte Juli einen regelmäßigen Biketreff donnerstags anbieten. Startpunkt aber eher in Richtung Lüderich, damit meine Anfahrt nicht zu lange dauert. Außerdem gibt am Lüderich schöne(re) Trails.



gute Idee, ganz im Sinne eines Hoffnungsthalers!
dann hätte man mal die Auswahl zw. Mi. u. Do. - falls du auch ältere Semester mit Streben nach Wellness mitnimmst!


----------



## Jajaja (18. Juni 2009)

2RaFa schrieb:


> gute Idee, ganz im Sinne eines Hoffnungsthalers!
> dann hätte man mal die Auswahl zw. Mi. u. Do. - falls du auch ältere Semester mit Streben nach Wellness mitnimmst!



Dann denk Donnerstags auch an die Ohropax - weil, es gibt Dinge, die müssen nicht live bespammt werden.


----------



## Delgado (18. Juni 2009)

Jajaja schrieb:


> Dann denk Donnerstags auch an die Ohropax - weil, es gibt Dinge, die müssen nicht live bespammt werden.



Man darf nur nie anhalten. Solange es rollt ist Ruhe, da reicht die Luft nicht


----------



## juchhu (19. Juni 2009)

2RaFa schrieb:


> gute Idee, ganz im Sinne eines Hoffnungsthalers!
> dann hätte man mal die Auswahl zw. Mi. u. Do. - *falls du auch ältere Semester mit Streben nach Wellness mitnimmst!*



Da ich selbst dem älteren Semester zustrebe und Wellness gerne mitnehme, 
nehme ich ältere Semester mit dem Streben nach Wellness gerne mit. 

Heiner, hast Du einen Vorschlag für eine Startzeit und einen gut erreichbaren Treffpunkt? Ich dachte vielleicht an einen Startpunkt in Untereschbach wg. der guten Autobahnanbindung? Was meinst Du?


----------



## Schnegge (19. Juni 2009)

FranG schrieb:


> Yep, Kettenfresser, Schnegge & me!



Du hast den Asphaltjunkie vergessen...  Der Kettenfresser war nicht dabei... das einzige was versucht hat, Ketten zu fressen war dein suizied gefährdeter Leichtstadtkiller... 

Gruß
Jörg

p.s. folgende Termine für regelmäßige KFL-Touren in der Woche sind noch frei. 3x Montag, Dienstag u. Freitag; 2x Donnerstag der Mittwoch is' mit drei Angeboten leider voll...
Ab August wird aber noch ein Mittwoch-Termin frei  Ich werde in's Scherfbachtal ziehen. Habe zuerst überlegt ob es sich lohnt von dort nach Brück zu radeln. Da aber momentan alle glauben, man müsse hier für weiter Termine am Mittwoch um 18:30 und den darauf folgenden Donnerstag werben, hab ich schlicht weg keinen Bock mehr... 
Werde mir einen neuen Termin, Startpunkt und Thread auswählen (Sorry Guido). Das ganze ist dann garantiert ohne Versicherungschutz und irgendwelche (Möchtegern-)verbände...


----------



## Schnegge (19. Juni 2009)

Bevor ich's zweimal tippen muss, antworte ich dem Konfusen auf seine PM mal direkt im Forum:

...mich nervt dieses Abwerben von Neulingen. Kaum meldet sich jemand im KFL Thread wirft Herr MTBvD direkt sein Angel aus und miemt den großen Master des KFL... Da er in Brück keine Opfer mehr findet, nutzt er jetzt das gemachte Nest von Rhoder. Bei ihm weiß ich, dass ihm Wellness etwas zu schnell ist und vorallem zu lange dauert. Ich glaub' er hat auch mal was von er könne nur Mittwochs erzählt. Ob's stimmt weiß ich nicht. Jedenfalls ist er fair und macht 'nen eigenen thread auf und wirbt die Leute nicht ab, sondern redet einfach von extremen Einsteiger Touren. Herr J. tönt jetzt im KFL-thread, er wäre bisher bei Rhoder mitgefahren  und zudem können Wellnesser demnächst auch Donnerstags bei ihm mitfahren... 
Soll er mit seinen MTBvD-Gedriss-Kaffeefahrten inkl. Verkaufsschau mit Billigangeboten für Lämpchen und Brechbikes glücklich werden...  Wo bekommt man sonst schon 'ne Kaffeefahrt mit Versicherungsschutz 

Guido und ich haben über die Jahre eine regelmäßige gut besuchte Mittwochsgruppe aufgebaut. Das Angebot war biken im Wald ohne irgend welche Werbung. Sich diesen Ruf zu eigen zu machen um Leute für einen *meiner Meinung nach* vollkommen überflüssigen Verband zu werben (Ja das machst du lieber Juchhu) ist schlichtweg ein verdammt unfeiner Zug. 

Gruß 
Jörg


----------



## FranG (19. Juni 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Hmmm war zwar gestern auch unterwegs, aber da war ich nicht , bin in Seelscheid und Umgebung gefahren


 Bin halt ständig unterbelichtet und kann mir keine Namen merken  Sorry! Ich dachte Kettenfresser = Wolfgang (der gestern 'nen verdammten Druck aufm Pedal hatte...)

Gruß
Frank


----------



## FranG (19. Juni 2009)

Schnegge schrieb:


> p.s. folgende Termine für regelmäßige KFL-Touren in der Woche sind noch frei. 3x Montag, Dienstag u. Freitag; 2x Donnerstag der Mittwoch is' mit drei Angeboten leider voll...
> Ab August wird aber noch ein Mittwoch-Termin frei  Ich werde in's Scherfbachtal ziehen. Habe zuerst überlegt ob es sich lohnt von dort nach Brück zu radeln. Da aber momentan alle glauben, man müsse hier für weiter Termine am Mittwoch um 18:30 und den darauf folgenden Donnerstag werben, hab ich schlicht weg keinen Bock mehr...
> Werde mir einen neuen Termin, Startpunkt und Thread auswählen (Sorry Guido). Das ganze ist dann garantiert ohne Versicherungschutz und irgendwelche (Möchtegern-)verbände...


Also Donnerstag fände ich prima, Jörg! Startpunkt aber eher in Richtung Lüderich, damit meine Anfahrt was länger dauert. Da soll es ja schöne Trails geben. 
Ausserdem könnte ich dann Mittwochs wieder rumspinnen und... 

Mal was ganz anderes:
Kommt jemand am Sonntag mit zur RTF nach Bonn-Alfter?

Gruß
Frank


----------



## 2RaFa (19. Juni 2009)

Schnegge schrieb:


> ...
> Guido und ich haben über die Jahre eine regelmäßige gut besuchte Mittwochsgruppe aufgebaut. Das Angebot war biken im Wald ohne irgend welche Werbung. ...
> Gruß
> Jörg



Als "Neuling" möchte ich mich am liebsten aus diesen "Gefechten" raushalten!
Allerdings muss ich hier loswerden, dass ich das oben Zitierte nur unterstreichen kann: die Mittwochsgruppe finde/fand ich - soweit ich bisher dabei sein konnte - immer sehr angenehm in Bezug auf alles: Rücksichtnahme, Toleranz, einfach nur Spass am Biken, keine (Ab-)Werbegespräche, keine Großmaulerei ... einfach total nette Leute! und Guido als Guide: wirklich sehr angenehm! Jörgs Truppe war mir leider ein wenig zu schnell unterwegs!
Fazit: Mittwoch ist zwar nicht mein Wunschtag - aber die Truppe ist es schon; und daher bleibt der Mittwoch mein Favorit!
Heute musste ich übrigens feststellen, dass meine Gabel (RockShox Reba 100) nun endgültig reklamationsbedürftig ist und eingeschickt werden muss (ist gerade mal 14 Monate alt). Laut Hotline (müsste eigentlich "Coldline" genannt werden) von CANYON muss ich mit ca. 6 Wochen rechnen! (bitte jetzt keine Alternativangebote an dieser Stelle!) 
Daher werde ich demnächst vorübergehnd mit meinem > 20 Jahre alten Hardtail und ohne Federgabel mitfahren - oder aussetzen müssen! Mal sehen, ob ihr mich damit auch noch mitnehmt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FranG (19. Juni 2009)

2RaFa schrieb:


> Heute musste ich übrigens feststellen, dass meine Gabel (RockShox Reba 100) nun endgültig reklamationsbedürftig ist und eingeschickt werden muss (ist gerade mal 14 Monate alt). Laut Hotline (müsste eigentlich "Coldline" genannt werden) von CANYON muss ich mit ca. 6 Wochen rechnen! (bitte jetzt keine Alternativangebote an dieser Stelle!)
> Daher werde ich demnächst vorübergehnd mit meinem > 20 Jahre alten Hardtail und ohne Federgabel mitfahren - oder aussetzen müssen! Mal sehen, ob ihr mich damit auch noch mitnehmt!


Hallo Heiner, doch ein Alternativangebot: habe noch eine Fox Vanilla in 100mm (hat ein wenig Spiel, tut aber noch) als "Backup" hier rumstehen. Die könnte ich Dir solange ausleihen.
Gruß
Frank


----------



## Delgado (19. Juni 2009)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Bevor ich's zweimal tippen muss, antworte ich dem Konfusen auf seine PM mal direkt im Forum:
> 
> ...mich nervt dieses Abwerben von Neulingen. Kaum meldet sich jemand im KFL Thread wirft Herr MTBvD direkt sein Angel aus und miemt den großen Master des KFL... Da er in Brück keine Opfer mehr findet, nutzt er jetzt das gemachte Nest von Rhoder. Bei ihm weiß ich, dass ihm Wellness etwas zu schnell ist und vorallem zu lange dauert. Ich glaub' er hat auch mal was von er könne nur Mittwochs erzählt. Ob's stimmt weiß ich nicht. Jedenfalls ist er fair und macht 'nen eigenen thread auf und wirbt die Leute nicht ab, sondern redet einfach von extremen Einsteiger Touren. Herr J. tönt jetzt im KFL-thread, er wäre bisher bei Rhoder mitgefahren  und zudem können Wellnesser demnächst auch Donnerstags bei ihm mitfahren...
> Soll er mit seinen MTBvD-Gedriss-Kaffeefahrten inkl. Verkaufsschau mit Billigangeboten für Lämpchen und Brechbikes glücklich werden...  Wo bekommt man sonst schon 'ne Kaffeefahrt mit Versicherungsschutz
> ...



Da den MTBvDingenskirchen z. Zt. massig Leute verlassen (A-Team, Trainer, Vorstand, ...) muss ja irgendwo Nachwuchs rekrutiert werden.

Dass ich die Methoden und den Hauptinitiator zu Kotzen finde bestätigt sich in regelmäßigen Abständen immer wieder.

Naja, wer ein wenig Weitblick hat wird die Machenschaften schnell leid und fährt wieder KFL & Co.


----------



## Montana (20. Juni 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

da wir morgen im selbigen Grauen nach Tirol aufbrechen, fasse ich mich kurz, muss aber ein paar klare Worte loswerden.

Zunächst mal einen Riesendank an unserem Jörg für die *aufopferungsvolle* und *selbstlose* Arbeit   dazu war das Ganze wirklich *locker* und *kostenlos*. Trotzdem steckt 'ne ganze Menge Arbeit in diesem Thread und MTB Treff.

Ich kann Jörg sehr gut verstehen, aber ich finde es einfach nur superschade, dass wir ihn vielleicht als* Schnellness* guide verlieren werden. 

Das Abwerben ging auch früh los, ob das unsere Freunde aus Bensberg waren, ja die mit Reiseprogramm, oder auch die die *nun* mittwochs von der Saahler Mühle starten und Martin ist natürlich immer mitten drin. 

Fazit ist jedoch, dass niemand das Recht auf Einzigartigkeit hat. Es gibt glücklicherweise keine Verträge oder sowas Ähnliches. Das *kann* *man ausnutzen* *.... muss man aber nicht* und wenn man zuviel bohrt und nervt, dann kommt so eine Reaktion leider zustande. 

Dann wird halt die Lust an der Sache verloren und das Ganze droht kaputt zu gehen. Schade, aber wahr. 

Schließen möchte ich aber mit Worten von Eddie Vedder .: _*It's evolution, baby.*_

Gruß Guido

Bis in einer Woche


----------



## Jajaja (20. Juni 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Da den MTBvDingenskirchen z. Zt. massig Leute verlassen (A-Team, Trainer, Vorstand, ...) *muss ja irgendwo Nachwuchs rekrutiert werden*.



Und die Baumarkträder müssen auch alle raus. *Sonst gibts Haue* vom Drückersponsor. 


See U at *KFL*!


----------



## Rhoder (20. Juni 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da wir morgen im selbigen Grauen nach Tirol aufbrechen, fasse ich mich kurz, muss aber ein paar klare Worte loswerden.
> 
> ...




Erst mal danke an Schnegge für seine Darstellung mit Erwähnung meines Namens und Treffs.Stimmt soweit alles (Die und Do können wir nicht wegen Arbeit) und wir können bei euch nicht mithalten...ihr seid uns ehrlich zu schnell auf Dauer..

Aber Montana hat ja wohl wirklich ein Problem  damit....

"oder auch die die *nun* mittwochs von der Saahler Mühle"

Du schreibst ja so als wenn du für den KöForst und Umgebung und den Mittwoch ein Monopol hier hast, oder?
Das einzige Mal das ich was in Deinen Threat hier zu ner Tour gepostet hab im letzten Jahr was der hier , und das für ne spontane Tour Freitags Nachmittags..
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5936442#post5936442

Nennst du das Abwerben?
Wir sind seid Oktober umgezogen und wohnen jetzt hier und ich hab einen neuen Threat dafür aufgemacht und nie dafür hier in dem Brücker Threat Werbung gemacht...ach, da fällt mir auf, dies ist ja ein öffentliches Forum und der Threattitel ist ja nur eine Räumliche Beschreibung von Touren in dem Gebiet, da steht ja nicht Montanas Touren oder Brücker 18.30 Uhr Mittwochs Treff !! Eigentlich könnte da ja jeder beliebig Touren reinsetzten....

Aber Schnaps drüber, ich denke wir fahren alle lieber Rad als hier rumzuposten ...
Wünsch dir schönen Urlaub und komm gesund wieder...

Liebe Grüße aus Bergisch Gladbach
Rhoder


----------



## 2RaFa (20. Juni 2009)

FranG schrieb:


> Hallo Heiner, doch ein Alternativangebot: habe noch eine Fox Vanilla in 100mm (hat ein wenig Spiel, tut aber noch) als "Backup" hier rumstehen. Die könnte ich Dir solange ausleihen.
> Gruß
> Frank



Hallo Frank,
das ist doch mal ein tolles Angebot, das ich gerne annehme, wenn die Gabel passen sollte (Aufnahmen links für die Formula Oro K 18?)!
Du hast ne PN!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schildbürger (20. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
X-Hardt 2009 war wieder ein Erfolg für Michael @Delgado
Er fuhr wieder den Sieg ein. Herzlichen Glückwunsch!




Auch Jörg war fast zu schnell für mein Handy. 



Er fuhr Runde um Runde mit einem lächeln auf den Lippen.
Herzlichen Glückwunsch, das du es geschafft hast.

In meinem Fotoalbum sind weitere Bilder von X-Hardt Rennen 2009


----------



## MTB-Kao (22. Juni 2009)

Auch ich habe ein paar Bilder gemacht. Leider hat sich das ISO an meiner Kamera nicht hoch setzen lassen, daher sind viele Bilder nichts geworden. Alle anderen findet ihr hier :

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/users/view/25268

*Glückwunsch Michael!!!*


----------



## Delgado (22. Juni 2009)

Hallo Helmut & Lars,

vielen Dank!

Auch für's Anfeuern 
Nächstes Jahr fahrt Ihr mit 

Gruß

Micha


----------



## MTB-Kao (22. Juni 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Hallo Helmut & Lars,
> 
> vielen Dank!
> 
> Auch für's Anfeuern



Gerne  Scheint aber bei dem Rennen nicht unbedingt nötig gewesen zu sein, oder?


----------



## Delgado (22. Juni 2009)

Doch!

Ich registriere auch ganz genau ..... 

 "... das ist Dein Rennen ..."


----------



## Schnegge (23. Juni 2009)

So...

...erst mal Danke an die vielen Leute an der Strecke, die uns angefeuert und unsere Seelen in kleine Kästchen gebannt haben  Sind ja doch einige KBU-Kandidaten dabei....

...jetzt aber wieder zum Ernst des Lebens -> bitte hier Anmelden 

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Pepin (24. Juni 2009)

hach mit dem jörg würd ich ja auch noch ma gern fahren  aber im moment gehts mehr mit dem rennrad über den asphalt. samstag ist ja 20h rennen in fell

grüsse mal alle KFLer aus der alten schönen zeit!

nächste woche biete ich nochmal ne kostenlose tour in der Wahnerheide an


----------



## MTB-Kao (25. Juni 2009)

Ich glaube für meine Rippchen kam die Tour noch etwas früh, aber bei *dem* Wetter und *der *Strecke...  Wir sind Wege (waren es überhaupt welche) gefahren die wahrscheinlich zuletzt von Hänsel und Gretel benutzt worden sind 

Ich hatte zuhause 83km und 1200hm in den Beinen.

@Jörg
Ich werde deine Mittwochstouren jetzt schon vermissen


----------



## MTB-Kao (26. Juni 2009)

Vielleicht kann mir HIER ja auch jemand von euch helfen.


----------



## FranG (26. Juni 2009)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann mir HIER ja auch jemand von euch helfen.


Ich sach noch: Lars lass das rumschrauben sein
>> Probier die Kolben mal mit dem Schraubendreher oder sonstwas vorsichtig, aber mit Kraft zurückzudrücken. Bei Maguras geht das. Ich würde die alten Beläge noch auf den Kolben drauf lassen, dann werden die nicht beschädigt.

Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Kao (26. Juni 2009)

FranG schrieb:


> Ich sach noch: Lars lass das rumschrauben sein
> >> Probier die Kolben mal mit dem Schraubendreher oder sonstwas vorsichtig, aber mit Kraft zurückzudrücken. Bei Maguras geht das. Ich würde die alten Beläge noch auf den Kolben drauf lassen, dann werden die nicht beschädigt.
> 
> Frank



Das habe ich natürlich gemacht. Weiter geht er aber nicht rein 

Ich bin zwar kein perfekter Schrauber, aber es geht immer besser. Übrigens baue ich gerade das MTB von meiner Frau neu auf: Gabel gewechselt, von Felgen- auf Scheibenbremse umgestiegen, neue Kurbel, neue Shifter. Und mein altes Cube habe ich auch selber umegbaut. PP Aber auch dabei habe ich so meine Erfahrungen gemacht


----------



## Jajaja (29. Juni 2009)

Guido,

wie sieht das am Mittwoch mit *Wellnessen* aus? Machst Du was? 
Ansonsten müsste ein "Plan B" her. Wer macht den dann? _(Ggf. Peter ..., ich, ... ????)_


----------



## 2RaFa (29. Juni 2009)

Jajaja schrieb:


> Guido,
> 
> wie sieht das am Mittwoch mit *Wellnessen* aus? Machst Du was?
> Ansonsten müsste ein "Plan B" her. Wer macht den dann? _(Ggf. Peter ..., ich, ... ????)_



Och ja, Guido, bitte...
wir vermissen dich als Guide!
Sonst müsste "Plan B" her - mit JaJaJa als Anführer?


----------



## Montana (29. Juni 2009)

2RaFa schrieb:


> Och ja, Guido, bitte...
> wir vermissen dich als Guide!
> Sonst müsste "Plan B" her - mit JaJaJa als Anführer?



So, nach der ganzen MTB - Urlaubs - Berichtschreiberei mal wieder zurück ins KFL Land 

Ja ich würde ja gerne, aber ich habe z.Zt. kein Auto und fahre Regional- bzw. S-Bahn. Da muss ich mir mal was überlegen 

Wie kriege ich das wohl hin  Rad mit der Bahn mitnehmen und damit dann auch von Brück nach Hause  Ich werde das heute Abend mal checken  Ich melde mich bald wieder 

Gruß _Guido_


----------



## juchhu (29. Juni 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> So, nach der ganzen MTB - Urlaubs - Berichtschreiberei mal wieder zurück ins KFL Land
> 
> Ja ich würde ja gerne, aber ich habe z.Zt. kein Auto und fahre Regional- bzw. S-Bahn. Da muss ich mir mal was überlegen
> 
> ...



Warum so kompliziert?
Hast doch einen Biketreff direkt vor der Tür. OK, nicht mittwochs, aber dafür mit einem netten Bikeguide. Zumindest, bis das Autoproblem gelöst ist.

Und JaJaJa zückt einfach sein PLAN B und macht den KFL-Führer. Ich bin sicher, der kann das. Schließlich hat er ja einen sehr guten Lehrmeister.


----------



## hama687 (29. Juni 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> So, nach der ganzen MTB - Urlaubs - Berichtschreiberei mal wieder zurück ins KFL Land
> 
> Ja ich würde ja gerne, aber ich habe z.Zt. kein Auto und fahre Regional- bzw. S-Bahn. Da muss ich mir mal was überlegen
> 
> ...



Wir können ja gemeinsam von Lev nach Brück radeln, dann sind wir zumindest Warm

Zurück würd ich an deiner stelle mim Rad bis kurz hinter Ostheim fahren und in die S12 einsteigen, das ist die beste Verbindung um zu dir nach Hause zu kommen

gruß


----------



## 2RaFa (29. Juni 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> Wie kriege ich das wohl hin  Rad mit der Bahn mitnehmen und damit dann auch von Brück nach Hause  Ich werde das heute Abend mal checken  Ich melde mich bald wieder
> 
> Gruß _Guido_



wenn alle Stricke reißen hol ich dich ab und ich oder ein anderer Wellnesser bring(t) dich auch wieder zurück! (allerdings darf die Tour mich dann bei dem Wetter nicht überfordern)


----------



## Montana (30. Juni 2009)

2RaFa schrieb:


> wenn alle Stricke reißen hol ich dich ab und ich oder ein anderer Wellnesser bring(t) dich auch wieder zurück! (allerdings darf die Tour mich dann bei dem Wetter nicht überfordern)



So, ich plane nun meine Anfahrt mit Bahn und Rad. 
Hoffentlich klappt alles, sorry für alle Eventualitäten. 
Ein Plan B sollte evtl. vorbereitet werden 

Und hier nun zum Termin

... und das Ganze wird und bleibt schön ruhig und cool  denn wir haben ja schliesslich Sommer 

Gruß Guido


----------



## Kettenfresser (30. Juni 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> So, ich plane nun meine Anfahrt mit Bahn und Rad.
> Hoffentlich klappt alles, sorry für alle Eventualitäten.
> Ein Plan B sollte evtl. vorbereitet werden
> 
> ...



Kann nicht , muss arbeiten ( SPÄTSCHICHT )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (30. Juni 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Kann nicht , muss arbeiten ( SPÄTSCHICHT )



Schade, Sven ... aber so ist das nun mal 

Bis hoffentlich bald

Guido


----------



## Kettenfresser (30. Juni 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> Schade, Sven ... aber so ist das nun mal
> 
> Bis hoffentlich bald
> 
> Guido



Aber ganz sicher !!!!!!!


----------



## Schnegge (1. Juli 2009)

So Schnellnesstermin ist auch online!


----------



## Montana (1. Juli 2009)

Es ist alles klar für heute Abend. Alex holt mich hier um 17:30 ab und dann fahren wir locker nach Brück und dann im KF eine ganz coole  Runde.

Es ist Sommer, Leute 

Bis später.


----------



## Jajaja (1. Juli 2009)

Dann sollten wir auch eine Einkehr planen. Obwohl, wegen eines wichtigen Termins morgen früh sollte ich früh ins Bett.


----------



## Montana (1. Juli 2009)

Jajaja schrieb:


> Dann sollten wir auch eine Einkehr planen. Obwohl, wegen eines wichtigen Termins morgen früh sollte ich früh ins Bett.



Liebr Paul , Einkehr klingt ja prinzipiell gut  ich habe aber noch eine längere Heimfahrt vor mir  ... mal schauen.

Bis gleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frankie Cologne (1. Juli 2009)

Guten Abend Kollegen,

sorry, aber wir mussten bei einem Anstieg leider kurz pausieren da mein Kumpel Christian mit heftigen Wadenkrämpfen zu kämpfen hatte...

Als wir nach wenigen Minuten weiter konnten, wart Ihr leider schon so weit weg, dass wir dann auch noch an der nächsten Abzweigung die falsche genommen haben.....MIst! 

Naja ein gutes hatte es trotzdem - da wir uns anschließend nebenbei dann noch leicht verfahren haben, kamen wir durch Zufall in den Genuß, den langen Abfahrtstrail ein zweites Mal zu erfahren 

Als wir wieder daheim waren, hatten wir über 1000Hm auf der Uhr?! Kann dass denn sein?

Ansonsten...super Tour! Danke Guido und den anderes die die Trails gewählt haben....wir sind sicher bald wieder mit dabei...

Cheeeeers!


----------



## peter1bike (2. Juli 2009)

Hi Franki,
das ist wirklich schade. So habt Ihr die nette Pause in der Forsbacher Mühle verpasst.
Also müssen wir bei der nächsten Tour erneut einen Stopp im Biergarten einlegen.
Kölsch statt Plastikflasche ist eh besser.

Bis Mittwoch
Peter


----------



## Jajaja (2. Juli 2009)

Nä Frankie, was hatten wir noch 'nen Spaß! 

Zunächst haben wir uns aber noch 'nen Wolf gewartet. 
Im Biergarten kam dann aber wieder echtes altes KFL-Feeling auf: P_P_P_P_Poxxxx 
_Wie heißt der noch? Speimanes?_ 

Jut jemacht lieber Guide Guido. So muß dat! 

Gruppe wieder problemlos zum P gebracht. Ab sofort wissen alle, daß KFL 12 Monate mit Licht gefahren wird! 

Paul


----------



## Frankie Cologne (2. Juli 2009)

ach so ein Mist...SORRY fürs Warten !!!!!!!!

Wir hätten gerne noch den Stopp im Biergarten miterlebt...
ich war zwar schonmal da (ca. 1985), jedoch nie mit dem Bike und hatte auch keine wirkliche Anhnung wie wir von unserer letzten Position mit den Bikes dahin kommen....war leider kein Jogger in der Nähe zum WegErfragen...

Hab mir jetzt die Nummer von Guido abgespeichert und wir können zukünftig nicht mehr im dunklen Wald verloren gehen....

Cheers !


----------



## hama687 (2. Juli 2009)

*KFL Classic*

Kurz die Tour Daten von mir: 

72,84km
3:52:00 Fahrzeit
18,83km/h Schnitt
41,50 max. km/h​
Ich Danke dem Montana für eine schöne Classic Runde, schade das so viele alt Trails nicht mehr befahrbar sind, inkl. der Forsbacher Mühle

Anbei die Fotos die was geworden sind, die Kamera hat leider gestern ne Macke gehabt, deshlab sind nicht alle was geworden

























ps. was hat der Ralf sich bei dem letzten Foto bloss gedacht


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (2. Juli 2009)

Jajaja schrieb:


> Ab sofort wissen alle, daß KFL 12 Monate mit Licht gefahren wird!
> 
> Paul



Jepp wird nicht wieder vorkommen. Stadtnotbeleutung war halt im Wald ein wenig schwach. Aber eine Lupine reicht ja locker für 2 Fahrer  

@Guido War mal wieder eine super Tour gestern. Freu mich schon auf die nächste

bis bald


----------



## i-men (2. Juli 2009)

hama687 schrieb:


> ps. was hat der Ralf sich bei dem letzten Foto bloss gedacht



Welcher Ralf

Schade, dass das Gruppenfoto nix geworden ist

Sehr nette Runde gestern, bis demnächst.

Ingo


----------



## FranG (2. Juli 2009)

Und hier noch der Kurzbericht von *KFL Schnellness*:
- 988 zackige Höhenmeter
- 3 große Weizen
- 2 kleine Weizen
- 1 Portion lecker Pommes
Reichlich Dornen, aber keine nennenswerten Verluste oder Bodenproben. 

Frank


----------



## Delgado (2. Juli 2009)

Nach dem Weizenkonsum hätt ich ein Taxi gebraucht


----------



## FranG (2. Juli 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Nach dem Weizenkonsum hätt ich ein Taxi gebraucht


Keine Angst, wir warn zu dritt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (2. Juli 2009)

â¦ und nun der Bericht unserer letzten Tour:

_ KÃ¶nigsforst Classic mit Ãberraschungen und Forsbacher MÃ¼hle  01-07-2009

_

* Teilnehmer : *_ 

Alex * hama 687
Paul * Jajaja
Heiner * 2Rafa
Jens * Pamparius
BjÃ¶rn * BjÃ¶rnUpDaHill
Frankie * Frankie Cologne
Ingo * i-men
Peter * Peter1bike
Fernando
Christian
Sascha
Guido * Montana
_


*Tourbeschreibung:*

Diesmal muss man von *Teilnehmern* schreiben. *Mitfahrer* umschreibt das Gestrige nicht ausreichend. Denn es war ein Kommen und *leider* auch Gehen angesagt.

*Zur Tour :* 

_Alex_ holte mich pÃ¼nktlich in Leverkusen ab und wir dÃ¼sten dann Ã¼ber DÃ¼nnwald und DellbrÃ¼ck nach KÃ¶ln-BrÃ¼ck. Dort waren mal wieder etliche bekannte und auch lang nicht mehr gesehen Gestalten  am Start. Los ging es mit einer noch nicht vollstÃ¤ndigen Truppe und wir fuhren alle klassischen Wege kreuz und quer durch den KÃ¶nigsforst. 
Hinter dem Matschetrail gesellten sich dann _Ingo _und _Sascha_ zu uns. An den Rohren wartete _Peter_ und auf dem Wurzeluphill verloren wir leider _Frankie _und _Christian_. Nach intensiver aber leider vergeblicher Suche ging es dann weiter zum Biergarten an der Forsbacher MÃ¼hle. Dort wurde viel erzÃ¤hlt und getrunken und Einer (der es aber vertragen kann) hat auch was gegessen. Themen waren u.a. die PyrenÃ¤en, die Alpen in Slowenien, Alu hydroforming in Deutschland und tausend Sachen mehr. Nach einem groÃen Becher heiÃer Schokolade mit Sahne  verabschiedete sich unser FotokÃ¼nstler _Alex_ und dÃ¼ste nach Leverkusen zurÃ¼ck. Die Anderen jagten leicht beschwingt unter der Leitung von _Jajaja_ Ã¼ber bestimmt lustige RÃ¼ckwege zum Parkplatz.. _Montana_ cruiste ganz cool  Ã¼ber viel Asphalt bis ins weitentfernte Troisdorf und war dann auch um 23:30 zu Hause  




*KFL Classic Tour Daten  :*  ~30 km -  ~500  hm  -   ~2:00 Std Fahrzeit eff. 



*Besonderheiten **: *

Danke _Alex_ fÃ¼r die nette Anfahrt und die tollen Fotos. Danke an den Rest fÃ¼r einen extrem amÃ¼santen Abend  Doof, dass wieder Leute verloren wurden  DemnÃ¤chst mache ich den backguide, steht mir auch rangmÃ¤Ãig zu. Ich habe natÃ¼rlich gehofft, dass der _Frankie_ und sein Kumpel zumindest wieder das KÃ¶lner Stadtgebiet erreichen und von dort findet 'ne echt KÃ¶lsche Jung immer noh Huss, oder etwa nicht?

Bis bald (z.B. nÃ¤chste Woche)

GruÃ _Guido_


----------



## chrisdragon (2. Juli 2009)

Hallo!

Sorry erstmal, dass ihr vergeblich auf uns gewartet hattet. 

War für die 1. richtige Tour dieses Jahr für mich wohl zu heftig. Absolut nicht im Training. Die Krämpfe waren hinterher die Hölle. Inzwischen gehts wieder (nach ein paar Magnesiumdrinks)

Ansonsten hat die Tour sehr viel Spaß gemacht und ist interessant zu sehen, dass es doch sehr viele schöne Trails vor der Haustür gibt.

War bestimmt nicht das 1. und letzte Mal, dass ich mitgefahren bin.

Chris


----------



## Frankie Cologne (2. Juli 2009)

chrisdragon schrieb:


> ....Ansonsten hat die Tour sehr viel Spaß gemacht und ist interessant zu sehen, dass es doch sehr viele schöne Trails vor der Haustür gibt.
> 
> War bestimmt nicht das 1. und letzte Mal, dass ich mitgefahren bin.
> 
> Chris




Freut mich, nachdem ich ja monatelage Überzeugungsarbeit leisten musste, damit Du endlich den Arsch auf den Sattel bewegst und die Gruppe mal kennenlernst    

Wir haben ja jetzt die Nummer vom Guide...da können wir nicht mehr verloren gehen....und vielleicht sollten wir unsere Zeit mehr auf dem Crosstrainer als auf der Hantelbank verbringen...

Cheers!


----------



## Jajaja (2. Juli 2009)

chrisdragon schrieb:


> Die Krämpfe waren hinterher die Hölle. Inzwischen gehts wieder (nach ein paar Magnesiumdrinks)



Hmm, Bananen sollten auch gehen. Ohne Quatsch! 




Frankie Cologne schrieb:


> ....und vielleicht sollten wir unsere Zeit mehr auf dem Crosstrainer als auf der Hantelbank verbringen...



*Hantelbank?* ... 

Also, Hanteltraining und Radeln passen zusammen wie 'n Fisch und 'n Fahrrad. 

Beim Hanteltraining werden die Muskelfasern kurz, dick, stark und nur kurzzeitig belastbar, also eigentlich nur begrenzt nutzbar. Hab'sch in jungen Jahren selber mal gemacht. 
Radeln ist Ausdauersport. Also , ... lang, schlank, schnell und über Stunden belastbar. Dann braucht's dann auch keine Bananen. 
Sieh einfach mich an ... 

Paul


----------



## chrisdragon (2. Juli 2009)

Frankie Cologne schrieb:


> Freut mich, nachdem ich ja monatelage Überzeugungsarbeit leisten musste, damit Du endlich den Arsch auf den Sattel bewegst und die Gruppe mal kennenlernst



Du weißt ganz genau, dass ich um 5 morgens raus muss und das der Grund ist warum es bisher nicht geklappt hat.
Um 5 gehst du ja meistens erst ins Bett  da sagt sich sowas immer leicht


----------



## 2RaFa (2. Juli 2009)

FranG schrieb:


> Und hier noch der Kurzbericht von *KFL Schnellness*:
> - 988 zackige Höhenmeter
> - 3 große Weizen
> - 2 kleine Weizen
> ...



und hier die Daten der *Wellness-Tour des "Teilnehmers" 2RaFa:
*
40 km
440 gemütliche Höhenmeter
2'28 Std. in Bewegung
2'27 Std. im Stand
2 verlorene Teilnehmer
große Mengen Schweiß
2 rehydrierende große Weizen...
... mit Hochachtung genossen im Anblick von Kakao mit Sahne 
1 Portion Curry-Huhn mit Reis 
flowige talk-inlets und zahlreiche, intermittierende Lachsalven
....

Danke an Guido und Alex und alle Mitfahrer!
Es war wieder mal eine Klasse Tour!


----------



## hama687 (3. Juli 2009)

Irgendjemand hatte mich auf RR angesprochen, nur wer war das nochmal?!?


----------



## FranG (3. Juli 2009)

Frankie Cologne schrieb:


> ...und vielleicht sollten wir unsere Zeit mehr auf dem Crosstrainer als auf der Hantelbank verbringen...


Crosstrainer? Ihr solltet biken gehen!


----------



## FranG (3. Juli 2009)

hama687 schrieb:


> Irgendjemand hatte mich auf RR angesprochen, nur wer war das nochmal?!?


Hier ich! Wir können ja mal ein Runde drehen. Ich fahre Montags abends öfter mixed  in Richtung Altenberg, Dhünntalsperre usw. Da können wir dich ja mal aufgabeln. 
Sind meist so 2-3 Stunden mit nem Schnitt zwischen 25 und 29, je nachdem wieviel unterwegs gequatscht wird 
Ich schicke dir vor der nächsten Tour eine PM.

Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (3. Juli 2009)

Das hätte ich beinahe vergessen. Wir haben ja am Mittwoch über die Alpenwoche gesprochen und das es ein paar Berichte darüber gibt. Also hier für die _nicht Forum Junkies _noch mal der link zur entsprechenden Seite. Viel Spaß beim Lesen und ein schönes Wochenende. 

Ab hier sind die Berichte zu finden ( im TTL - Thread) 

Gruß Guido


----------



## 2RaFa (5. Juli 2009)

das war eine schöne "Sonntagsausfahrt", zu der ich da eingeladen wurde:
44 flowende Königsforst-km, sanfte 375 Höhenmeter, viel Schweiß und unzureichende Rehydrierungs-ccm, die an einer Tanke aufgefüllt wurden und viel nettes Gequassel mit 6 Mannen (um kiex.de u.a.), 
als da waren: siehe Fotos !
die herrliche Teichrose gabs hier N50 56.436 E7 07.152

bis bald und gerne öfter!

Heiner


----------



## Schnegge (8. Juli 2009)

Hier geht's zur heutigen Fangopackung. Quasi schnellness mit wellness


----------



## MTB-Kao (8. Juli 2009)

Ich ziehe es vor bei dem Wetter zu schrauben. Mir ist ein Zacken aus der Krone... ähem dem mittleren Kettenblatt gebrochen. Wie gut, dass ich noch ein neues im Keller rumfliegen habe


----------



## Montana (8. Juli 2009)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Hier geht's zur heutigen Fangopackung. Quasi schnellness mit wellness



Na dann viel Spass im Wald  Ich werde heute nicht starten, da ich immer noch nicht _auto - risiert _  bin und heute Abend mit dem bike ggf. durchnässt und dreckig oder so ähnlich noch ein gutes Stück in den schönen Süden Kölns müsste. 

Die nächsten 2 Wochen sind wir in greece (natürlich ohne Fahrrad  ) danach stehe ich wieder nahezu uneingeschränkt zur Verfügung.

Bis demnächst 

Gruß _Guido_


----------



## Kettenfresser (8. Juli 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> Na dann viel Spass im Wald  Ich werde heute nicht starten, da ich immer noch nicht _auto - risiert _  bin und heute Abend mit dem bike ggf. durchnässt und dreckig oder so ähnlich noch ein gutes Stück in den schönen Süden Kölns müsste.
> 
> Die nächsten 2 Wochen sind wir in greece (natürlich ohne Fahrrad  ) danach stehe ich wieder nahezu uneingeschränkt zur Verfügung.
> 
> ...



Wünsche dir einen schönen Urlaub und trink einen für mich mit, ich muss noch bis Ende August schaffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2RaFa (8. Juli 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> Na dann viel Spass im Wald  Ich werde heute nicht starten, da ich immer noch nicht _auto - risiert _  bin und heute Abend mit dem bike ggf. durchnässt und dreckig oder so ähnlich noch ein gutes Stück in den schönen Süden Kölns müsste.
> 
> Die nächsten 2 Wochen sind wir in greece (natürlich ohne Fahrrad  ) danach stehe ich wieder nahezu uneingeschränkt zur Verfügung.
> Gruß _Guido_



meine Tochter würde sagen: "voll entschuldigt"
... und bei dem Wetter machts (mir jedenfalls) auch nicht so viel Spaß.
ich wünsche dir leckeren Retsina und nicht zu heiße Tage !


----------



## Eifelwolf (9. Juli 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> ...Die nächsten 2 Wochen sind wir in greece (natürlich ohne Fahrrad  ) danach stehe ich wieder nahezu uneingeschränkt zur Verfügung....


 
Na dann mal einen schönen Urlaub, stahlblaue Stauseen, grüne Bergseen, kristallklare Luft, weiße Berggipfel, endlose Schotterwege aufwärts, grandiose Downhills, wollgrashaltige Hochmoore, beschauliche Abendmenues und plüschig-rote Hotelmöbilierung! Aber wahrscheinlich kommt bis auf den "schönen Urlaub" alles  ganz, ganz anders .


----------



## Ommer (10. Juli 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> Die nächsten 2 Wochen sind wir in greece (natürlich ohne Fahrrad  ) danach stehe ich wieder nahezu uneingeschränkt zur Verfügung.
> 
> Gruß _Guido_





Viel Spaß im Urlaub!  Laßt es euch gut gehen!     


Gruß
Achim


----------



## Montana (12. Juli 2009)

Danke schÃ¶n fÃ¼r eure lieben UrlaubswÃ¼nsche. 

So warâs â¦ *2007*



 . . . 

. . .  


_DarÃ¼ber habe ich ja schon umfangreich berichtet _

So warâs â¦ *2008*



. . . 

. . . 





. . .

 . . .





. . .

. . . 



Und *2009* ? ....   .... wir werden es erleben und ich berichten.

Bis in drei Wochen

GruÃ Guido​


----------



## Schnegge (12. Juli 2009)

Montana schrieb:


>



War Team III dabei? 

Schönen Urlaub


----------



## Montana (12. Juli 2009)

Schnegge schrieb:


> War Team III dabei?
> 
> Schönen Urlaub



*Natürlich nicht* 

... aber morgens, _besser beschrieben_ mittags  muss man/frau mal was Leichteres trinken 

Danke für den Gruß und bis bald 

Guido


----------



## peter1bike (14. Juli 2009)

Hallo Paul (jajaja)
bestes Wetter, trockene Wege..... wie sieht es aus? Stellst Du für Mittwoch was ins LMB?

Viele Grüße von Peter


----------



## i-men (14. Juli 2009)

Hallo KFL-Bikerz,
ich bin morgen Abend ein bisserl feiern statt biken.
Euch viel Spass.
Ingo


----------



## Oliver111182 (14. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen 

Bin seit heute neu hier (wohnhaft in Bensberg) und wollte mal fragen, ob man evtl. mal eine Runde bei euch mitfahren kann. Alleine ist es ganz schön langweilig mittlerweile und ein Hinterrad ist am Berg immer besser.

Würde dann mal testen, wie gut ich mitkomme und bei Problemen einfach alleine weiter und weiter trainieren, damit ich irgendwann mithalte 

Beste Grüße und danke schonmal !!


----------



## Jerd (14. Juli 2009)

Ich kann ausnahmsweise am Mittwoch mal und stelle mal einen Termin ein: Hier anmelden. Strecke wird sich finden 

@Oliver: Kein Ding, fahr mit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oliver111182 (14. Juli 2009)

Jerd schrieb:


> @Oliver: Kein Ding, fahr mit!



Super, danke !! 

Werde dann nächste Woche dazu stoßen. Morgen abend ist "leider" Köln angesagt...


----------



## Jerd (14. Juli 2009)

Wie wär's denn für heute mit einem Ausflug zum Ho-Chi-Minh? Das wären 45 km, 300 hm, aber auf der Rückfahrt auch Asphalt dabei.


----------



## Schnegge (15. Juli 2009)

So hier gibt's die schnelle Runde


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (15. Juli 2009)

Hey
Ho Chi Minh sieht ja sehr interessant aus, da bin ich doch sofort dabei.
bis nachher
Björn


----------



## FranG (15. Juli 2009)

Schnegge schrieb:


> So hier gibt's die schnelle Runde


Kann leider nicht, da ich immer noch an der Zerrung (oder was immer es ist ) von vor zwei Wochen rumlaboriere. 
Viel Spaß und much Matsch!
Frank


----------



## Jerd (16. Juli 2009)

Hier der Tourbericht von gestern. Es fuhren

@Alfaguara
@BjörnUpDaHill
@chrisdragon
@Frankie Cologne
@jenzz
@PartyCracker
ein Teilnehmer, dessen Nick ich vergessen habe und
@Jerd, der Guide

Die Tour ging zum Ho-Chi-Minh (HCM) nach Lohmar, was einen langen Transit bedeutete. Deshalb fuhren wir ohne viel Federlesen über Bikekiller- und Juchu-Trail zur Baumschule und dort in die Wahner Heide. Auch hier ging es straight weiter, unter der Einflugschneise durch nach Altenrath. Hier musste ein wenig geklettert werden, denn es wurde der Trail am Fliegenberg angefahren.

Nun ging es durch Lohmar, und der Local @partycracker übernahm die Führung über einen Teil der Verlängerung des HCM. Daran schloss sich dann der Versuch an, den Weg nach Heide zu finden. Leider erwies sich der Hof Lohmarhohn (der laut Wikipedia Joey Kelly gehört) als nicht wie geplant durchquerbar, und so waren wir umsonst dort hoch geklettert. Auf der Fahrt bergab wurde dann leider die richtige Abfahrt verpasst, und so näherten wir uns dem Einstieg des HCM statt über Krölenbroich eben durch den Lohmarer Wald.

Der HCM erwies sich zu Anfang wie immer als matschig, gewann aber bald an Flow. Die Bachdurchfahrt über die Stöcke und die Wurzeln und Stufen wurden von allen gemeistert. Nach dem Wurzelfeld folgte die eine Hälfte @partycracker rechts durch die Kompression, die andere Hälfte dem Guide durch die Kompression geradeaus. Nachdem sich aber Björn hier niedergelegt hatte, beschloss der Rest, doch lieber zu schieben. 

Die zweite Kompression wurde dann aber von allen gemeistert und weiter ging es auf einem langen, abgesehen von einigen Matschlöchern flowigen Teil, bis wir schließlich in den Jägergraben eintauchten. Der zauberte allen ein Grinsen auf das Gesicht 

Der Weg wurde jetzt ruppiger, aber auch die nächste Steilstelle wurde von allen mitgenommen, ebenso wie die folgenden Wurzelstufen runter zum Bach. Hier kam es allerdings zu einem zweiten Sturz, der aber auch glimpflich verlief.

Bergauf geschoben und eh wir uns versahen, waren wir an der Schlüsselstelle. Local @partycracker fuhr drüber, @Alfaguara auch, der Guide probierte es, scheute aber immer wieder zurück, der Rest trug (Ich hoffe ich tue keinem unrecht?). Und kurz dahinter war der HCM auch schon zu Ende....

@partycracker führte uns jetzt ein zweites Mal über die Verlängerung und dann landeten wir wieder in Lohmar. Mittlweile war es auch schon halb zehn geworden, und wir mussten jetzt Gas geben. @partycracker verlies uns, und fuhr direkt nach Hause, der Rest nahm den Radweg hoch nach Altenrath, wo das Licht einer Kneipe so verführerisch leuchtete, dass @chrisdragon und @Frankie Cologne spontan eine Einkehr beschlossen und sich danach auf eigene Faust nach Köln durchschlagen wollten.

Die restlichen 5 hasteten über Asphalt zunächst nach Rösrath, dann zur Baumschule und schließlich nach Rath/Heumar, wo wir gegen 22:15 aufschlugen. Der Guide machte sich nun auf den Weg zurück nach Holweide und die restlichen vier nach Köln-City.

Alles in allem rund 45 km, 330 hm. Der Schnitt wurde durch die Rückfahrt (bergab, Asphalt) in die Höhe getrieben und lag bei ca. 16 km/h.

Vielen Dank noch mal an @partycracker für die Unterstützung und an alle fürs Mitfahren


----------



## MTB-Kao (16. Juli 2009)

Jerd schrieb:


> ... wo das Licht einer Kneipe so verführerisch leuchtete, dass @chrisdragon und @Frankie Cologne spontan eine Einkehr beschlossen und sich danach auf eigene Faust nach Köln durchschlagen wollten.



Das kann ich verstehen. Uns sind gestern so häufig Grilldüfte in die Nase gestiegen, dass wir kurz davor waren Wildschweine und Rehe zu jagen


----------



## Daemon (16. Juli 2009)

Jerd schrieb:


> ein Teilnehmer, dessen Nick ich vergessen habe


Das war dann sicher ich 
War ne schöne Tour, mit (für mich nach Kalk) 63km.

Gruß


----------



## Kettenfresser (16. Juli 2009)

Jerd schrieb:


> Nun ging es durch Lohmar, und der Local *@partycracker*


Hmmm den kenn ich gar nicht 


Jerd schrieb:


> *Leider erwies sich der Hof Lohmarhohn (der laut Wikipedia Joey Kelly gehört) als nicht wie geplant durchquerbar*....


Das ist aber schon lange so bestimmt zwei Jahre
Aber kurz unter dem Hof gibt es einen Trail ( getauft "K-Trail" ) klein aber fein , könnte aber sei das dieser ganz schön zugewachsen ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jerd (16. Juli 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Das ist aber schon lange so bestimmt zwei Jahre
> Aber kurz unter dem Hof gibt es einen Trail ( getauft "K-Trail" ) klein aber fein , könnte aber sei das dieser ganz schön zugewachsen ist



Ich habe nur die Abzweigung mit dem Schild "Heide" gesehen, aber da war die Meute schon durchgebrettert  Kannst du mir ja bei Gelegenheit mal zeigen 

@partycracker kannte dich auch nicht, ich habe dich aber in den höchsten Tönen gelobt und ihm deine Touren  angetragen.


----------



## Kettenfresser (16. Juli 2009)

Jerd schrieb:


> Ich habe nur die Abzweigung mit dem Schild "Heide" gesehen, aber da war die Meute schon durchgebrettert  Kannst du mir ja bei Gelegenheit mal zeigen


Kein Problem sollte möglich sein , muss den dann nur noch frei schneiden 


Jerd schrieb:


> @partycracker kannte dich auch nicht, ich habe dich aber in den höchsten Tönen gelobt und ihm deine Touren  angetragen.



Das hört mann gerne , muss mal wieder was reinsetzten  .


----------



## jenzz (16. Juli 2009)

Moin,

@Jerd: schöne Tour und schöner Bericht! HCM müssen wir öfter mal ansteuern, irgendwann will ich den ganz fahren können . Nächstes Mal hab ich dann auch wieder Licht dabei... 
Hier noch Karte und Höhenprofil:


----------



## Enrgy (16. Juli 2009)

Jerd schrieb:


> Hier der Tourbericht von gestern....



 Wie hast du die ganzen Details behalten? Unterwegs Bild- und Tonaufzeichnungen gemacht?


----------



## Jerd (16. Juli 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Wie hast du die ganzen Details behalten? Unterwegs Bild- und Tonaufzeichnungen gemacht?



Die ganzen kniffligen Stellen konnte ich mir merken, weil ich sie selber zum ersten Mal gefahren bin  

Danach habe ich das Frosthelm-Video angeschaut, um die Reihenfolge richtig hin zu kriegen


----------



## joscho (16. Juli 2009)

jenzz schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> @Jerd: schöne Tour und schöner Bericht! HCM müssen wir öfter mal ansteuern, irgendwann will ich den ganz fahren können .



Ich glaube Du wärst der Erste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frankie Cologne (16. Juli 2009)

Super Tour !!! Hat richtig Spass gemacht !

@all - Super Gruppe zusammen gewesen...keiner abhanden gekommen


----------



## Felix_the_Cat (16. Juli 2009)

jenzz schrieb:


> HCM müssen wir öfter mal ansteuern, irgendwann will ich den ganz fahren können .





joscho schrieb:


> Ich glaube Du wärst der Erste



Biete:
Spontanen _"HCM im Flow"_-Kurs


----------



## Kettenfresser (16. Juli 2009)

Felix_the_Cat schrieb:


> Biete:
> Spontanen _"HCM im Flow"_-Kurs



WANN


----------



## Oliver111182 (16. Juli 2009)

Hört sich sehr gut an die Tour.

Dank ein paar Kilo zuviel bin ich noch kein guter Kletterer, aber für Königsforst reicht es 

Hoffentlich klappt es nächsten Mittwoch...


----------



## wollschwein (16. Juli 2009)

jenachdem wäre ich auch noch mit dabei,mit frauchen da sie sich auch noch schwer tut mit der wurzelpassage aber der rest geht.


----------



## joscho (16. Juli 2009)

Felix_the_Cat schrieb:


> Biete:
> Spontanen _"HCM im Flow"_-Kurs



Ja, sieht wirklich flowig bei Dir aus ... 





Aber auf der anderen Seite rauf


----------



## wollschwein (16. Juli 2009)

mit viel viel gas geht auch das


----------



## Felix_the_Cat (16. Juli 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> WANN



Naja, kann man ja absprechen. Wenn sich mehrere finden, die Lust haben 
den HCM ein paarmal nacheinander zu rocken, läßt sich da doch ein 
LMB-Termin draus machen, oder?


----------



## Oliver111182 (16. Juli 2009)

Fahrt ihr öfters so Teile wie da auf dem Foto??

Dann hab ich ein Problem...mit 60 Rahmen und 2m Größe bin ich nicht der flexibelste und Übung fehlt da auch noch...

Aber hab ja kräftige Füße, die mich sonst tragen


----------



## joscho (16. Juli 2009)

Bist Du da rauf 

Versteh mich nicht falsch - ich werde das nie schaffen - aber ich habe da auch  schon echte Bergziegen scheitern sehen  Und noch nie, dass da einer rauf fährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jerd (16. Juli 2009)

Oliver111182 schrieb:


> Fahrt ihr öfters so Teile wie da auf dem Foto??



Nein. Aber ganz selten mal steuern wir solche Stellen an und *tragen* dann runter


----------



## wollschwein (16. Juli 2009)

mit viel gas auf der wurzelseite runterkommen und den schwung auf der anderen seite mit raufnehmen sogut es halt geht, an der ersten wurzel die bergauf schon etwas weiter raussteht sollte man dann ein wenig das hr rauflupfen und kräftig weiter pedalieren


----------



## Oliver111182 (16. Juli 2009)

Jerd schrieb:


> Nein. Aber ganz selten mal steuern wir solche Stellen an und *tragen* dann runter



Dann bin ich ja beruhigt, aber üben werde ich das trotzdem mal. Bin ja noch gut gepolstert, falls ich falle 

Also, freu mich auf Mittwoch...


----------



## wollschwein (16. Juli 2009)

wann wird mittwoch gestartet? und wo?


----------



## Schnegge (16. Juli 2009)

Oliver111182 schrieb:


> Fahrt ihr öfters so Teile wie da auf dem Foto??
> 
> Dann hab ich ein Problem...mit 60 Rahmen und 2m Größe bin ich nicht der flexibelste und Übung fehlt da auch noch...
> Aber hab ja kräftige Füße, die mich sonst tragen



NaNaNa... bin zwar 6cm kleiner... aber runter kommt ich da... o.k. runter kommen sie immer.. is' wie mit Flugzeugen  hab früher auch viel auf meine Größe zurückgeführt. Aber mit viel Üben, 'nem  wendigen bike (gibt's auch in groß) und Geduld klappt das irgendwann... 



wollschwein schrieb:


> wann wird mittwoch gestartet? und wo?



Immer um 18:30 in Brück Am Wildwechsel. Das ist, wenn man von der Abfahrt A4 Richtung Brück fährt die erste Straße links. Gefahren wird in der Regel in zwei Gruppen. Halt die Well- und Schnellnesser... die Schnellnesser waren übrigens gestern mal vor den Wellnessern zurück... dafür hatten wir dann bei ähnlicher Kilomterleitung rund 1000hm auf dem Tacho... und 'ne ganze Menge trail-Pflege gemacht...

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## jenzz (16. Juli 2009)

Felix_the_Cat schrieb:


> Naja, kann man ja absprechen. Wenn sich mehrere finden, die Lust haben
> den HCM ein paarmal nacheinander zu rocken, läßt sich da doch ein
> LMB-Termin draus machen, oder?



Also ich wär dabei! Wenn du nen Termin reinsetzt, mach auf jeden Fall auch hier im Thread Werbung, nicht daß man den noch verpaßt...


----------



## Jerd (16. Juli 2009)

Felix_the_Cat schrieb:


> Naja, kann man ja absprechen. Wenn sich mehrere finden, die Lust haben
> den HCM ein paarmal nacheinander zu rocken, läßt sich da doch ein
> LMB-Termin draus machen, oder?



Ja gerne! Aber bitte erst im August, vorher muss ich am WE immer Familie  machen...


----------



## Schnegge (17. Juli 2009)

Jerd schrieb:


> ...Familie  machen...



das hast du doch schon  oder reicht dir eins für den Anfang nicht  Außerdem braucht man dafür nicht das ganze Wochenende 


Gruß
Jörg


----------



## chrisdragon (17. Juli 2009)

Hat Spaß gemacht - super Gruppe 

Die Einkehr in Altenrath hat sich gelohnt. Lecker Alkoholfreies Erdinger, selbstgemachte Frikadelle und nen leckeren Salat 

Würd gern ein paar Bilder hochladen, aber leider läßt das Forum nur Bilder bis zu ner Größe von 60kb zu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (17. Juli 2009)

chrisdragon schrieb:


> Würd gern ein paar Bilder hochladen, aber leider läßt das Forum nur Bilder bis zu ner Größe von 60kb zu



Das Fotoalbum erlaubt pro Datei 2,5 MB


----------



## Kettenfresser (17. Juli 2009)

Felix_the_Cat schrieb:


> Naja, kann man ja absprechen. Wenn sich mehrere finden, die Lust haben
> den HCM ein paarmal nacheinander zu rocken, läßt sich da doch ein
> LMB-Termin draus machen, oder?



Stimmt sollte kein Problem sein . 
Ich arbeite mal was aus , und werde dich zwecks Terminabsprachen mal anschreiben .


----------



## Oliver111182 (19. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen zusammen.

Wie schaut es denn aus bei schlechtem Wetter ?? Fahrt ihr da auch?

Soll lt. wetter.com nicht so berauschend werden...

Ich bin da jedenfalls schmerzfrei, bei 25 Grad ist Regen kein Problem


----------



## Jerd (21. Juli 2009)

Oliver111182 schrieb:


> Wie schaut es denn aus bei schlechtem Wetter ?? Fahrt ihr da auch?



Bei den aktuellen Aussichten (> 10 l/qm Niederschlag) fehlt mir eigentlich die Lust.


----------



## hama687 (22. Juli 2009)

Fährt am Sonntag irgend jemand die RTF rund um Siegburg mit, wollte die 111km bei 1200~ hm gerne mitfahren, es soll ja eine der schönsten Runden im ganzen Umland sein...

Bitte Melden! Achso ca. 22-25 Schnitt

gruß Alex


----------



## MTB-Kao (23. Juli 2009)

Jerd schrieb:


> Bei den aktuellen Aussichten (> 10 l/qm Niederschlag) fehlt mir eigentlich die Lust.



Weiß gar nicht was du hast. War super Wetter zum Biken gestern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jerd (23. Juli 2009)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Weiß gar nicht was du hast. War super Wetter zum Biken gestern



Ja, hab mich auch geärgert, dass ich mir wegen der Wettervoraussage eine anderen Termin ans Bein gebunden hatte


----------



## Schnegge (23. Juli 2009)

Jerd schrieb:


> Ja, hab mich auch geärgert, dass ich mir wegen der Wettervoraussage eine anderen Termin ans Bein gebunden hatte



Geht mir genauso


----------



## MTB-Kao (23. Juli 2009)

Ätsch  Bin gestern bei schönem Wetter 95km durchs Bergische geradelt


----------



## Jajaja (25. Juli 2009)

Urlaubsimpression:

Abfahrt von der Stoißeralm 





zum Adlgaß (~500 Hm).

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iaoGju-afwk"]YouTube - Abfahrt StoiÃeralm[/ame]

Actress: Tochter, Sohn war schon fott.


----------



## 2RaFa (25. Juli 2009)

Hallo Paul,
wie hast du das bloß geschafft, neben Radfahren und Kameraführung für deine Tochter noch so anhaltenden Beifall zu klatschen?

... und wann geht es wieder auf heimischen Laub-Moos-Wurzelpfaden (ohne Applaus) durch den Forst ?


----------



## Jajaja (25. Juli 2009)

2RaFa schrieb:


> Hallo Paul,
> wie hast du das bloß geschafft, neben Radfahren und Kameraführung für deine Tochter noch so anhaltenden Beifall zu klatschen?
> 
> ... und wann geht es wieder auf heimischen Laub-Moos-Wurzelpfaden (ohne Applaus) durch den Forst ?



... Beifall klatschen? Nee, das ist der Autozoom der Kamera, der klappert bei schnellen Bildern ständig. Hört sich in der Tat irgendwie nach Klatschen an. Kamaraführung war durchaus anstrengend, denn das Gefälle bewegte sich im Bereich zwischen 10% und 15%, manchmal etwas weniger, dafür ab und an aber auch schon mal 20%. Mir persönlich hat der Aufstieg mehr Spaß gemacht. 
Auf der Route waren 888 Hm zu bewältigen. Somit durchaus teenagertauglich. 

GPS-Tracks auf Wunsch lieferbar. 

Wenn das Wetter mitspielt , geht bei mir Mittwoch abend wieder suhlen heimischen Schlamm.


----------



## 2RaFa (25. Juli 2009)

Jajaja schrieb:


> ... Beifall klatschen? Nee, das ist der Autozoom der Kamera, der klappert bei schnellen Bildern ständig.


... und ich dachte, es sei vielleicht das Kiesweg-Gesplitter...



Jajaja schrieb:


> Wenn das Wetter mitspielt , geht bei mir Mittwoch abend wieder suhlen heimischen Schlamm.



och lass uns doch gemeinsam suhlen, Ferkel sind doch auch nicht gerne alleine...


----------



## Jajaja (28. Juli 2009)

2RaFa schrieb:


> ...och lass uns doch gemeinsam suhlen, Ferkel sind doch auch nicht gerne alleine...



... jo, der Wellnesstermin ist online!


Bitte nur Wellnesser! Die schnellen Leute bitte anderweitig organisieren!

Trotzdem fahren wir *richtig MAUNTENBEIK*! Dies ist *keine* *Forstautobahnfahrschule*! Also bitte nix verwechseln ... 


Und - bitte unbedingt an Licht denken, für den Fall, daß wir Richtung Hoffnungstal/Lüderich fahren.


----------



## bernhardwalter (28. Juli 2009)

Hab mich mal angemeldet  bei den wellnessern muß mit dem Bike erst einmal wieder auf Du und du kommen

LG
Bernhard


----------



## Kettenfresser (28. Juli 2009)

Werbung an ...........................................
Und wie sieht es mit deiner FAHRTECHNIK aus  Wenn du Übung brauchts oder das erlernte vertiefen möchtest klicke Hier , da oder dort . *Achtung wer zuerst kommt malt zuerst *
Werbung aus............................................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deichschaf (28. Juli 2009)

Hallo Leute,

Nachdem ich mich durch diesen Thread gekämpft habe und im Großen und Ganzen eine... ich nenne es einfach mal "super positive Grundstimmung"... entnehmen konnte, habe ich mich heute - nach wochenlangem Hadern - in einem Anfall von jugendlichem Leichtsinn einfach mal für den Termin morgen abend eingetragen (in der Hoffnung nicht fortgejagt zu werden ).

Gruß
Peik

p.s.: Auf Forstautobahnen fühle ich mich halbwegs sicher und hoffe einfach mal, dass Ihr mich als "Zugezogenen" in die Geheimnisse des Königsforst einweiht


----------



## Jajaja (28. Juli 2009)

Deichschaf schrieb:


> p.s.: Auf Forstautobahnen fühle ich mich halbwegs sicher und hoffe einfach mal, dass Ihr mich als "Zugezogenen" in die Geheimnisse des Königsforst einweiht



... Super! Ich denke, gemessen an den bisherigen Anmeldungen werden wir den KF nur als Transferstrecke nutzen ... 
Sogar eine Schiebestrecke wird eingebaut.  Alles wellnesskompatibel. 
Denke bitte unbedingt an Licht ... ! Das gilt für alle ...


----------



## MTB-Kao (29. Juli 2009)

Jajaja schrieb:


> Bitte nur Wellnesser! Die schnellen Leute bitte anderweitig organisieren!



Da ich mich nicht diskriminieren lasse, habe ich mich heute mal bei Wellness angemeldet 

Bis später


----------



## Schnegge (29. Juli 2009)

Hier der Termin für die Diskriminierten


----------



## Jajaja (29. Juli 2009)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Da ich mich nicht diskriminieren lasse, habe ich mich heute mal bei Wellness angemeldet
> 
> Bis später



... kein Problem, Du bekommst dann eine führende Rolle als Backguide. 
Ein bißchen Verantwortung sollte schließlich jeder entsprechend seiner Fähigkeiten tragen. 

Alternative wäre gewesen selber eine schnelle Gruppe auszuschreiben. Da war Schnegge aber mal wohl wieder entschlossener. 

Paul

PS: Und von wegen diskriminieren: Ich erinnere da nur an Deine eigenen Ausschreibungen, die explizid nur den ganz Schnellen vorbehalten waren ...


----------



## MTB-Kao (29. Juli 2009)

Jajaja schrieb:


> ...
> 
> PS: Und von wegen diskriminieren: Ich erinnere da nur an Deine eigenen Ausschreibungen, die explizid nur den ganz Schnellen vorbehalten waren ...



Ich habe aber nicht die Langsamen ausgeschlossen... wenn sie schnell genug sind können sie gerne mitfahren


----------



## chrisdragon (29. Juli 2009)

Frankie und ich waren Punkt 22 Uhr wieder zuhause. Punktlandung! 

Hat mal wieder sehr viel Spass mit euch gemacht. 

42km und 580hm waren es zum Schluss als wir wieder daheim waren.

Chris


----------



## 2RaFa (30. Juli 2009)

Jajaja schrieb:


> ... Super!   Alles wellnesskompatibel.



soweit die *Ankündigung *zum heutigen Wellness-Termin

daraus wurden 36 km und 630 zum Teil quälende hm - ich war jedenfalls einige Male am Limit!
echt *voll wellnesskompatibel*
da kam die Reifenpanne (siehe *Fotos*) gerade recht
Danke, Pauljajaja - oder wie auch immer - das Vertrauen in deine Wellness-Definition bleibt zu überprüfen!

Es hat aber trotzdem viel Spassss jemacht, auch weil man sich am Schiebetrail so nett erholen konnte!

bis nächste Woche


----------



## Pepin (30. Juli 2009)

da bekommt man ja lust mal wieder mitzufahren, aber ich war gestern zum zweitenmal in 2 tagen auf dem petersberg und dem drachenfels mit der rennmaschine, naja der winter kommt ja bald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hama687 (30. Juli 2009)

Ich danke auch allen für die Friedliche und lockere Runde, hatt mal wieder Spass gemacht Nachdem ich mich richtung Immekeppel abgeseilt hatte, verschwand ich noch eben auf nen Brot bei meinen Bruder und hab mich anschliesend noch 24km zurück gequält, über "Bärbroich-kann das??", dann Herkenrath, dann BG und weiter nach Schildgen und Schlebusch, sind bestimmt noch mal 200 - 250 hm zusammen gekommen

Am Ende des Tages zeigte mein Tacho irgendwas mit 89km an, naja KFL halt

Schönen Gruß Alex


----------



## bernhardwalter (30. Juli 2009)

Schöne Runde  hat mir gut gefallen davon nochmal 23 Stück und ich kann auch wieder mit Schnegge und Co. fahren 

LG
Bernhard


----------



## Jerd (30. Juli 2009)

Mir hat die Runde auch sehr gefallen , mich verschlägt es sonst ja selten in die Ecke - auch wenn ich sie vornehmlich im Grupetto genossen habe  Aber dafür waren Peik und ich ja schlussendlich doch die Ersten


----------



## Jajaja (30. Juli 2009)

So liebe KFLer,

zur Mittagszeit nun ein kurzes Resumee der gestrigen Schwellnessveranstaltung:
Eigentlich sollte es ja Wellness werden. Irgendwie fand es sich dann aber, daß die Schnellnesser uns nicht so einfach ziehen lassen wollten. So wurde daraus eine Gemeinschaftsveranstaltung ...  Das hatten wir so dann auch schon lange nicht mehr. Mir persönlich hat es gefallen und sehr viel Spaß gemacht!

Insgesamt waren wir 15 Biker, deren Aufzählung ich mir hier erspare. Einzig genannt werden soll unser neues Gesicht: Unser *Deichschaf* - nun, so einige Deiche wurden auch erklommen ... 

Ziel war mal wieder der Lüderich, der auf vielen, teils versteckten Trails eigentlich erst am Ende der Tour erreicht wurde.

2RaFa hat dann auch noch einen neuen Trailnamen vergeben: Der *Schiebetrail* ... 
Ich denke für die Zukunft sollte der auch so heißen - sozusagen als markante Ortsbezeichnung ...  Ich habe Stein und Bein geschworen, daß den niemand fahrend schafft - und ... ... wurde eines Besseren belehrt. Schnegge und die Schnellnesser und unser Alex haben ihn doch fahrend bezwungen. Ich werde das nie (!) schaffen (wollen). 

Diskussionen über die Wellnessdefinition meinerseits sind wohl durchaus berechtigt, aber ich hatte ja vorab gewarnt ... wenn auch versteckt ... 

@Deichschaf: Lass Dich nicht von dieser Tour demoralisieren. Normalerweise sind die KFLer (die gemütlichen) durchaus moderat unterwegs. Schließlich hat Du es ja auch bis zum Ende geschafft. Chapeau!

Dank an alle Mitfahrer für die "vertrauensvolle" Begleitung. Ich hoffe, ich habe euch nicht enttäuscht ... 


Das hatte ich, als ich zu Hause war, auf der Uhr:

Hm: 664
Km: 46,9 ./. 6,9 Km An-/Abfahrt
AVS: 13,5 Km/h

Euer Paul


----------



## MTB-Kao (30. Juli 2009)

Ja, ich dachte auch 'ne gemütliche Wellnessrunde kurz vor dem Rennwochenende das passt schon. 

*Aber nicht mit Paul!!!*

Waren dann doch einige HM mehr als geplant, aber wenigstens war das Tempo wellnessmäßig.

Bess demnähx
Lars


----------



## Jajaja (30. Juli 2009)

*Guido --- Biste wieder zu Hause???*

Wie wäre es nächste Woche mit einer Einkehrbremsung in der Forsbacher Mühle?
Quasi als Urlaubsausklang für Dich ... ... vielleicht auch mit "Schnellness meets Wellness" im Biergarten ^^
Gefahren wird aber getrennt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deichschaf (30. Juli 2009)

So, liebe Foltergang,

nachdem ich mich doch recht gut von der gestrigen TortOur erholt habe, möchte ich mich an dieser Stelle nochmal dafür bedanken, dass Ihr eine Hochleistungsbremse wie mich mitgenommen habt. Einen besonderer Dank gilt Jerd, der mich letztlich den Umständen entsprechend halbwegs gesund und munter wieder zum Startpunkt geführt hat.
Und da ich den gestrigen Abend mittlerweile ja auch ein wenig sacken lassen konnte, kann ich auch sicherlich sagen, dass zumindest die ersten, sagen wir 1,5h auch Spaß gemacht haben, danach wurde es für mich ja doch recht ernst...

@Jajaja: Mir schien, als waren es verdammt viele Deiche... Nehmen wir eine durchschnittlich Deichhöhe an der Elbe von 8m als Basis, kommen wir auf über 80!

Es gab doch gestern auch Rufe nach 'Mädchentouren' (bitte als Metapher für sehr leichte Touren verstehen und als diskriminierenden Ausdruck)... da könnte ich mir eine erneute Teilnahme sicherlich eher vorstellen.

Gruß
Peik


----------



## 2RaFa (30. Juli 2009)

Deichschaf schrieb:


> @Jajaja: Mir schien, als waren es verdammt viele Deiche...


genau, unzählig viele Deiche - und keiner wurde ausgelassen!
es waren aber auch viele tolle enge trails dabei
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, von denen ich gedacht hatte, dass sie nur in einer Richtung zu bewältigen seien - so z.B. das Stück zwischen Bleifeld und Lüderich; aber es war wider Erwarten auch bergauf zu schaffen; nur für mich hätte es besser zu Beginn der Tour gepasst, als noch Reserven vorhanden waren!


Deichschaf schrieb:


> Es gab doch gestern auch Rufe nach 'Mädchentouren' ... da könnte ich mir eine erneute Teilnahme sicherlich eher vorstellen.
> Gruß  Peik


Jauu, eine "Mädchentour" - nächste Woche bitte mit Guido vorne und Pauljajaja hinten und mit Einkehr in der Forsbacher Mühle - sozusagen als Ausgleich für die "Foltergang"-Tour von dieser Woche


----------



## Jerd (30. Juli 2009)

2RaFa schrieb:


> Jauu, eine "Mädchentour" - nächste Woche bitte mit Guido vorne und Pauljajaja hinten und mit Einkehr in der Forsbacher Mühle



Und in der Forsbacher Mühle trinken wir dann alle ein Likörchen


----------



## Frankie Cologne (31. Juli 2009)

jaaaaaaa Mädchentour !!!! Klasse, unsere Rufe nach einer 3. Gruppe werden erhöht....da Wellness ja nun kein Wellness mehr ist (war)


----------



## Montana (4. August 2009)

Jajaja schrieb:


> *Guido --- Biste wieder zu Hause???*
> 
> Wie wäre es nächste Woche mit einer Einkehrbremsung in der Forsbacher Mühle?
> Quasi als Urlaubsausklang für Dich ... ... vielleicht auch mit "Schnellness meets Wellness" im Biergarten ^^
> Gefahren wird aber getrennt!



Jooo ... ich bin wieder da ... zumindest geistig anwesend 

Das Wetter schaut ja spitze aus für morgen  ich muss jedoch zunächst mal mein Fahrrad suchen und mich mal draufsetzen .... mal sehen ob ich überhaupt noch damit fahren kann  denn:

Griechenland war mal wieder großartig  ... aber als Sport bzw. Training konnte man unseren Aufenthalt dort nun wirklich nicht bezeichnen.  ... bei 40+ °C fährt dort niemand Fahrrad 

Das wars zunächst mal ... alles Weitere folgt im Laufe des Tages.

Grüße an alle _Guido_


----------



## 2RaFa (4. August 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> ich muss jedoch zunächst mal mein Fahrrad suchen und mich mal draufsetzen .... mal sehen ob ich überhaupt noch damit fahren kann...
> Grüße an alle _Guido_



Sofern du nicht inzwischen vom Fahrrad runtergefallen bist, freue ich mich, dass du morgen eine schöne Wellness-Tour guidest, aber mit echter Wellness - und keine gemischte Jajaja-Schwellness!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



... und gerne mit "Mühlen-Kölsch" in Forsbach zur Dehydratation
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ich melde mich hiermit schon mal an!


----------



## Montana (4. August 2009)

2RaFa schrieb:


> Sofern du nicht inzwischen vom Fahrrad runtergefallen bist, freue ich mich, dass du morgen eine schöne Wellness-Tour guidest, aber mit echter Wellness - und keine gemischte Jajaja-Schwellness!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Wichtigste war ob das Rad ins Auto passt  ... es geht 

Also kann es losgehen ... mit _special-teil-guide__* i-men*_ rund um Forsbach und einer netten Pause an der Mühle 

Das Ganze wirklich hyper cool ... _Montana_ hat 4 Wochen nicht mehr auf dem Rad gesessen und ist dadurch auch ganz alt geworden 

Für alle denen das nix ausmacht .... hier flott eintragen 

Gruß Guido


----------



## Jajaja (4. August 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> Also kann es losgehen ... mit _special-teil-guide__* i-men*_ rund um Forsbach und einer netten Pause an der Mühle
> 
> *Das Ganze wirklich hyper cool* ... _Montana_ hat 4 Wochen nicht mehr auf dem Rad gesessen und ist dadurch auch ganz alt geworden



... hab ich's nicht genau so vorausgesagt? ... 


BTW: Wat macht unser Hama eigentlich morgen in der *Quatschkastenmännchentruppe* an der *SM*? _Kleines Wortspiel ..., dat wird für uns Hama dann purer *M*._


----------



## hama687 (5. August 2009)

Ich gönn mir die Martin Hardt Tour, bis meine Lampe wieder zur Verfügung steht, denn ohne macht das doch keinen Spass, hab ich das letzte mal merken müssen


----------



## Delgado (5. August 2009)

Jajaja schrieb:


> ... hab ich's nicht genau so vorausgesagt? ...
> 
> 
> BTW: Wat macht unser Hama eigentlich morgen in der *Quatschkastenmännchentruppe* an der *SM*? _Kleines Wortspiel ..., dat wird für uns Hama dann purer *M*._



Ihr könntet ihn Exkommunizieren!
Oder verprügeln!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (5. August 2009)

Irgendwie empfange ich 'leicht' negative Schwingungen.
Einfach locker bleiben.
Es ist nur ein weiteres Angebot, in einer Gruppe Spass am Mountainbiking zu finden.
Mit wem, wie und wo kann doch jede(r) selber nach eigenen Vorlieben entscheiden.

VG Martin
(der übrigens der erste Guide der KFL-Bewegungen war.)


----------



## Konfuzius (5. August 2009)

Da Jö[email protected] heute verhindert ist, habe ich mal einen Schnellness-Ersatztermin eingetragen.

Ziel ist heute die nähere Umbegung und anschließend Treffen mit den Wellnessern an der Forsbacher Mühle zum Bierchen 
Also etwas Kleingeld mitbrigen! 

Zur Anmeldung geht's hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8886

Guido, wann wollt ihr ungefähr an der Mühle sein?


----------



## Jerd (5. August 2009)

Jajaja schrieb:


> BTW: Wat macht unser Hama eigentlich morgen in der *Quatschkastenmännchentruppe* an der *SM*?



Juchu verspricht 600 Höhenmeter - das müsste dich doch auch locken


----------



## Delgado (5. August 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Martin (der übrigens der erste Guide der KFL-Bewegungen war.)




So wie Du aussiehst hast Du auch schon die KöFo-Bäume gepflanzt


----------



## Montana (5. August 2009)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Da Jö[email protected] heute verhindert ist, habe ich mal einen Schnellness-Ersatztermin eingetragen.
> 
> ...
> 
> Guido, wann wollt ihr ungefähr an der Mühle sein?



Sehr prima, Ralf 

Tja, mal überlegen ... Start 18:30 und 2,5 - 3 Std fahren würde bedeuten sich um 21:00 bzw. 21:30 Uhr treffen. Letzteres könnte insgesamt leicht spät werden.  

Daher würde ich vorschlagen  *ab 21:00 Uhr* ... man/frau kann ja auch noch etwas später dazukommen. 

Passt das?

Gruß Guido


----------



## hama687 (5. August 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> Daher würde ich vorschlagen  *ab 21:00 Uhr* ... man/frau kann ja auch noch etwas später dazukommen.
> 
> Passt das?
> 
> Gruß Guido




Auf nen Kakao mit Sahne komm ich dann auch noch vorbei, wenn ich den Weg denn finde


----------



## Montana (5. August 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> ....
> (der übrigens der erste Guide der KFL-Bewegungen war.)



Das stimmt so mit Sicherheit nicht und das weißt Du doch auch 

Du hast ein paar wichtige Leute vergessen _(ich meine nicht mich_) und davor gab es bestimmt auch noch welche und nach uns werden wieder Andere kommen. 

Was die Treffen angeht, da habe ich überhaupt kein Problem mit. Unsere Sache läuft lang genug und wir haben eine gehörige Fluktuation diverser Mtbiker -innen aus allen möglichen umliegenden Städten und Gemeinden.

Wir haben auch nie daran gedacht mal was in die Zeitung zu setzen obwohl es Anfragen gab, denn mit 100+ Leute wollte ich auch nicht auf Tour gehen.  

Warten wir mal den Herbst ab, denn zur Zeit ist leider kein richtiges KFL Wetter. 

Gruß _Guido_


----------



## juchhu (5. August 2009)

Jerd schrieb:


> Juchu verspricht 600 Höhenmeter - das müsste dich doch auch locken



Maximal 




Montana schrieb:


> *Das stimmt so mit Sicherheit nicht und das weißt Du doch auch
> *
> Du hast ein paar wichtige Leute vergessen _(ich meine nicht mich_) und davor gab es bestimmt auch noch welche und nach uns werden wieder Andere kommen.
> 
> ...



Doch, doch. Lies mal nach. 
hardy_aus_k war der Begründer der KFL-Touren.
Und dessen erste Tour habe ich geguidet.

Und von 100+ Leute geht wohl keiner aus.

Ab Herbst wird wohl nicht das Selektionskriterium entstehen,
eher ab November/Dezember.

Freuen wir uns einfach auf weitere Angebote, von wem auch immer.


----------



## Deichschaf (5. August 2009)

In Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass ich kein Licht habe (ich kann ja nicht schon wieder die ganze Zeit bei Jerd am Hinterrad kleben) und es wohl auch nicht schaffen werde, in 20 Minuten von Bergisch Gladbach nach Brück zu fahren, werde ich es heute mal hama687 gleichtun... auch wenn ich noch eine Rechnung mit den "Deichen" offen habe (laut Jajaja brauche ich ja schließlich nur 2-3 Wochen KFL-Wellness und dann kann ich die hm lockerst fahren).
Ich werde mir mal Licht besorgen und versuche dann nächste Woche wieder teilzunehmen. 

Gruß Peik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (5. August 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> Sehr prima, Ralf
> 
> Tja, mal überlegen ... Start 18:30 und 2,5 - 3 Std fahren würde bedeuten sich um 21:00 bzw. 21:30 Uhr treffen. Letzteres könnte insgesamt leicht spät werden.
> 
> ...



Guido wünsche dir vieeeellll Spass. Na ja würde ja auch , habe aber Frühschicht ( und bin Urlaubsreif ) Aber ich werde bei mir ne kleine runde drehen ( Kopf frei kriegen ) 
P.S. 
Wie sieht es denn mit der Tagestour aus ( Aggerstadion/WH/KF+L/Agger-Trails/Naaf-Holz-Wenigerbach/HCM ) 

The one and only KFL Guide


----------



## Jerd (5. August 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> P.S.
> Wie sieht es denn mit der Tagestour aus ( Aggerstadion/WH/KF+L/Agger-Trails/Naaf-Holz-Wenigerbach/HCM )



Wenn ich da mal "Hier!" schreien dürfte?


----------



## Kettenfresser (5. August 2009)

Jerd schrieb:


> Wenn ich da mal "Hier!" schreien dürfte?


Einen hätten wir dann schon und sogar mit GPS


----------



## hama687 (5. August 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Einen hätten wir dann schon und sogar mit GPS



Zwei Kommt auf den Tag an Sonntag ist ja RTF in Leverkusen, da muss ich Samstag Kräfte schonen


----------



## bernhardwalter (5. August 2009)

Ich bin bis Sonntag erst einmal auf Moppedrunde im Westerwald ein wenig Gummi auf der Strasse lassen dann bis nächste Woche

LG
Bernhard


----------



## Jajaja (5. August 2009)

Deichschaf schrieb:


> In Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass ich kein Licht habe (ich kann ja nicht schon wieder die ganze Zeit bei Jerd am Hinterrad kleben) und es wohl auch nicht schaffen werde, in 20 Minuten von Bergisch Gladbach nach Brück zu fahren, werde ich es heute mal hama687 gleichtun... auch wenn ich noch eine Rechnung mit den "Deichen" offen habe (laut Jajaja brauche ich ja schließlich nur 2-3 Wochen KFL-Wellness und dann kann ich die hm lockerst fahren).
> Ich werde mir mal Licht besorgen und versuche dann nächste Woche wieder teilzunehmen.
> 
> Gruß Peik



Schade! Ich könnte Dir auch eine Lampe borgen ... 

Solltest Du für heute aber doch eher auf *SM* stehen: Lass Dich nicht beirren, glaube niemandem, unterschreibe nichts und halte ständig eine Glasscherbe in der Hand, die Dich bei Bedarf in die Wirklichkeit zurückholt ... 

Viel Spaß, Paul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2RaFa (5. August 2009)

Jajaja schrieb:


> Solltest Du für heute aber doch eher auf *SM* stehen: Lass Dich nicht beirren, glaube niemandem, unterschreibe nichts und halte ständig eine Glasscherbe in der Hand, die Dich bei Bedarf in die Wirklichkeit zurückholt ...
> 
> Viel Spaß, Paul



Jajaja, Paul, das kann ein uneingeweihtes Deichschaaf doch gar nicht verstehen! Sagen wir ihm ganz einfach: lass das und komm nach Brück da winkt dir (Wellness-) Glück - manchmal!!
und an deine Adresse: wenn du heute wieder so fit sein willst wie letzte Woche, dann werde ich dich ausbremsen!


----------



## Kettenfresser (5. August 2009)

Jajaja schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Solltest Du für heute aber doch eher auf *SM* stehen: Lass Dich nicht beirren, glaube niemandem, unterschreibe nichts und halte ständig eine Glasscherbe in der Hand, die Dich bei Bedarf in die Wirklichkeit zurückholt ...
> 
> Viel Spaß, Paul


----------



## 2RaFa (6. August 2009)

05.08.2009 
*Guido und Ingo führten 14 Mannen* ca. 40 km entspannt durch den schönsten Forst der Gegend - mit einem rehydrierenden Abschluss an der Forsbacher Mühle! 
"Montana" verkraftete den Temperatursturz von ca. 15° recht gut; er ging nur einmal verloren aber  ist trotz 4-wöchiger Abstinenz nicht vom Rad gefallen. "Los Paul" hielt seine Alpencross-Form zurück, war aber in intermittierend von 2RaFA provozierten Sprints nicht zu stoppen, außer vom Ingo. "Deichschaf" ging aufgrund falsch eingeführter "Wellness" in nördlicheren Revieren fremd und hat sich hoffentlich beim gemütlichen Grasen kein vergiftetes Bike andrehen lassen.

Gerne bald wieder!


----------



## Pepin (6. August 2009)

bald kommt der winter dann bin ich auch mal wieder dabei.

freu mich schon


----------



## Jajaja (6. August 2009)

2RaFa schrieb:


> und an deine Adresse: wenn du heute wieder so fit sein willst wie letzte Woche, dann werde ich dich ausbremsen!





2RaFa schrieb:


> ... "Los Paul" hielt seine Alpencross-Form zurück, war aber in intermittierend von 2RaFA provozierten Sprints nicht zu stoppen, außer vom Ingo.



 Wiederspricht sich irgendwie - gell ...


----------



## 2RaFa (6. August 2009)

Jajaja schrieb:


> Wiederspricht sich irgendwie - gell ...


tja, Paul, du bist halt fit im Moment, dakomm ich nicht ran!
aber ich habe ja vier Jahre Altersbonus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




und wenn ich ab Mai 2010 erst mal so loslegen kann wie du, dann wirds schon noch was mit dem Ausbremsen!


----------



## i-men (6. August 2009)

Pepin schrieb:


> bald kommt der winter dann bin ich auch mal wieder dabei.
> 
> freu mich schon



Da fehlt aber dann der krönende Abschluss


----------



## i-men (6. August 2009)

Schön wars wieder mit Euch. Danke an Heiner für die Bilder. Ich bringe nächstes Mal auch ne Cam mit, damit Du auch mal drauf bist 

Nett auch, dass Ihr mir alle brav gefolgt seid, obwohl die Forsbacher Mühle ja meist so nah war


----------



## Delgado (6. August 2009)

i-men schrieb:


> Schön wars wieder mit Euch. Danke an Heiner für die Bilder. Ich bringe nächstes Mal auch ne Cam mit, damit Du auch mal drauf bist
> 
> Nett auch, dass Ihr mir alle brav gefolgt seid, obwohl die Forsbacher Mühle ja meist so nah war



Also wenn ich die Wahl hätte .....


----------



## Konfuzius (8. August 2009)

i-men schrieb:


> Ich bringe nächstes Mal auch ne Cam mit, damit Du auch mal drauf bist



Ich hab noch eins gefunden, wo auch 2RaFa drauf ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieKatze (9. August 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Also wenn ich die Wahl hätte .....



Stimmt, ich hätte da auch einen Favoriten.....bei den Bildern...davon redest du doch,oder?


----------



## Kettenfresser (10. August 2009)

Guido wie sieht es mit Mittwoch aus  Machst du was ( habe da nämlich frei  )


----------



## Montana (10. August 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Guido wie sieht es mit Mittwoch aus  Machst du was ( habe da nämlich frei  )



Na dann natürlich 100% ig 

GrußGuido


----------



## Kettenfresser (11. August 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> Na dann natürlich 100% ig
> 
> GrußGuido



Super habe mich schon mal eingetragen 

Königsforst Classic


----------



## Rhoder (11. August 2009)

Hi Ihr Brücker, wollte mal fragen ob ich meine Tourenankündigungen hier reinschreiben kann, bei mir im Threat finde ich meine Beiträge nicht mehr


----------



## DieKatze (11. August 2009)

Rhoder schrieb:


> ..., bei mir im Threat finde ich meine Beiträge nicht mehr



Klich auf deinen Nick und dann "Mehr Beiträge anzeigen". Ist doch ganz einfach 

Edit: Weil temporärer Link...tztztz


----------



## Delgado (11. August 2009)

Rhoder schrieb:


> Hi Ihr Brücker, wollte mal fragen ob ich meine Tourenankündigungen hier reinschreiben kann, bei mir im Threat finde ich meine Beiträge nicht mehr




Selber schuld


----------



## Kettenfresser (12. August 2009)

Guido wie sehen denn die Wetteraussichten aus einfach  
und bis jetzt nur drei Mann doppelt


----------



## Montana (12. August 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Guido wie sehen denn die Wetteraussichten aus einfach
> und bis jetzt nur drei Mann doppelt



Jetzt bin ich etwas verwirrt  

Es scheint sich leider so langsam einzuregnen  Sollte die Tendenz so weiter gehen, dann macht das Ganze leider keinen Sinn. Lassen wir noch bis 17:00 Uhr warten und dann gebe ich endgültig Bescheid ob die Tour _(mit mir)_ stattfindet oder nicht 

Die Hoffung stirbt bekanntlich zuletzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Korfu (12. August 2009)

Also hier in Altenrath ist es noch Trocken. Hoffe auch das es so bleibt


----------



## Kettenfresser (12. August 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich etwas verwirrt
> 
> Es scheint sich leider so langsam einzuregnen  Sollte die Tendenz so weiter gehen, dann macht das Ganze leider keinen Sinn. Lassen wir noch bis 17:00 Uhr warten und dann gebe ich endgültig Bescheid ob die Tour _(mit mir)_ stattfindet oder nicht
> 
> Die Hoffung stirbt bekanntlich zuletzt.




Gute Idee .


----------



## Montana (12. August 2009)

Korfu schrieb:


> Also hier in Altenrath ist es noch Trocken. Hoffe auch das es so bleibt



In Leverkusen regnet es seit einer halben Stunde ohne Pause 

Gruß Guido


----------



## Kettenfresser (12. August 2009)

In Lohmar/Wahlscheid auch


----------



## stardust1234 (12. August 2009)

Kölle Stadt is trocken, aber hier gibts so wenig Waldwege


----------



## Montana (12. August 2009)

stardust1234 schrieb:


> Kölle Stadt is trocken, aber hier gibts so wenig Waldwege



Habe gerade auch telefonisch erfahren, aber wie sieht es denn auf der schäl sick aus und was gibt es Neues aus Lohmar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (12. August 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> Habe gerade auch telefonisch erfahren, aber wie sieht es denn auf der schäl sick aus und was gibt es Neues aus Lohmar?



Leider nichts neues es regnet nach wie vor   und in Altenrath ???


----------



## Jajaja (12. August 2009)

also, ich passe dann mal.


----------



## stardust1234 (12. August 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> Habe gerade auch telefonisch erfahren, aber wie sieht es denn auf der schäl sick aus und was gibt es Neues aus Lohmar?


 
Auf der schäl sick siehts wohl schlecht aus... und jetzt hats anjefangen auch hier zu dröppeln


----------



## Montana (12. August 2009)

Jajaja schrieb:


> also, ich passe dann mal.



Meine Informantin  berichtet gerade über Regen in der Kölner Südstadt. Dazu sieht das Regenradar wirklich nach noch mehr aus ... 

Das ist mal wieder großer Mist ... mein bike ist im Auto und alles ist vorbereitet aber im Regen möchte ich im Moment wirklich nicht fahren. Dafür haben wir im Herbst noch genug Zeit. Ich werde daher den Termin für heute Abend canceln. Sollte trotzdem jemand zum Treffpunkt kommen und 'ne lockere Runde fahren wollen, dann wünsche ich viel Spass dabei 

Sorry liebe Leute ... bis zum nächsten Mal. 

Gruß _Guido_


----------



## Kettenfresser (12. August 2009)

Also hier ( Lohmar ) regnet es sich ein  Guido es tut mir leit  aber ich werde heute dann nicht mitfahren . Sorry 
Könnte in 2 Wochen wieder


----------



## hama687 (12. August 2009)

Guido da kenn ich aber noch ganz andere Touren, so zwischen Zwei Gewittern nur weil 8 bekloppte sich doch nicht von einem Gewitter die Laune verderben liesen

Gruß Aus Wiesdorf, hier ist Trocken Bayer sei dank


----------



## Montana (12. August 2009)

hama687 schrieb:


> Guido da kenn ich aber noch ganz andere Touren, so zwischen Zwei Gewittern nur weil 8 bekloppte sich doch nicht von einem Gewitter die Laune verderben liesen
> 
> Gruß Aus Wiesdorf, hier ist Trocken Bayer sei dank



Das stimmt, Alex, das waren die guten alten Zeiten  jetzt sind wir verweichlicht und alt geworden  

.... hast Du nicht auch irgendwo für heute abgesagt 

Gruß Guido


----------



## Kettenfresser (12. August 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> Das stimmt, Alex, das waren die guten alten Zeiten  jetzt sind wir verweichlicht und alt geworden
> 
> .... hast Du nicht auch irgendwo für heute abgesagt
> 
> Gruß Guido



Ja hier


----------



## Montana (12. August 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Also hier ( Lohmar ) regnet es sich ein  Guido es tut mir leit  aber ich werde heute dann nicht mitfahren . Sorry
> Könnte in 2 Wochen wieder



Schade, Sven aber da kann man nichts machen. Wir könnten Glück und auch Pech haben. Da ich in diesem Jahr echt unter hartnäckigen Erkältungen gelitten habe, möchte ich lieber kein Risiko eingehen. 

Und ein _Ketenfresser special _ für in 2 Wochen wird natürlich fest eingeplant. Wohin fahren wir fast immer, wenn Du dabei bist  ... na ja mal sehen was mir einfällt.

Grüße nach Lohmar. Vielleicht schaffe es ich Sonntag zum Forum.
Ich bin aber nicht sonderlich in Form.

Guido


----------



## FranG (12. August 2009)

Auch in Mülheim regnet es jetzt. Ich geh' dann wohl rumspinnen und danach warmduschen...

Bis bald im Wald
Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (12. August 2009)

WO IST DER SOMMER


----------



## Enrgy (12. August 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> WO IST DER SOMMER



Ihr seid KFLer, ihr seid die Matschfahrer schlechthin, DAS IST EUER SOMMER!!!


----------



## hama687 (12. August 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Ja hier



Ich will ja gleich noch ins Kino da war der Regen nur der nebenfÃ¼hrende Entscheidungsgrund Wann kommt man schon mal fÃ¼r 2â¬ pro Person ins Kino



Enrgy schrieb:


> Ihr seid KFLer, ihr seid die Matschfahrer schlechthin, DAS IST EUER SOMMER!!!



Die Opladener rund um Willibike wundern sich auch immer wieso ich mich in jede Schlamm FÃ¼tze stÃ¼rze


----------



## Montana (12. August 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> WO IST DER SOMMER



Samstag wird es Sommer 

So, Heiner hat mich gerade angerufen und weiss Bescheid und ich hoffe, dass Peter und Korfu das hier auch noch lesen. 

Heute Abend leider kein KFL mit Montana


----------



## Kettenfresser (12. August 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> Schade, Sven aber da kann man nichts machen. Wir könnten Glück und auch Pech haben. Da ich in diesem Jahr echt unter hartnäckigen Erkältungen gelitten habe, möchte ich lieber kein Risiko eingehen.
> 
> Und ein _Kettenfresser special _ für in 2 Wochen wird natürlich fest eingeplant. Wohin fahren wir fast immer, wenn Du dabei bist  ... na ja mal sehen was mir einfällt.
> 
> ...



Das stimmt Guido , ich möchte mir auch nichts einfangen bald ist ja P-Weg

KS-KFL hört sich gut an mal wieder in die H..... 

Mal schauen wie sich das Wetter entwickelt. Ich hoffe es wird besser  . Würde mich freuen dich da zu sehen .Tempo Montana tauglich


----------



## FranG (12. August 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> WO IST DER SOMMER


Also ich habe ihn gesehen: 2 Wochen Istrien bei immer dezenten 30-35° 
Biken war allerdings bei den Temperaturen nicht mehr soooo witzig. Habe da ein paar nette Buchten "erfahren". Sozusagen bike & beach. Dann waren die Temperaturen eigentlich gut auszuhalten.
Was hier allerdings abgeht, ist doch schon recht ernüchternd.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Korfu (12. August 2009)

Sch.... Wetter. Hoffe das es bis Sonntag wieder besser wird dann sieht man sich am Forum. 
Hier in Altenrath ist es jetzt auch aus eimer am Kübeln.
Gruß


----------



## Delgado (12. August 2009)

hama687 schrieb:


> Wann kommt man schon mal für 2 pro Person ins Kino



Minutenkino


----------



## Enrgy (12. August 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Minutenkino



Ist ja klar, daß du dich ab 1.9. nach solchen Alternativen umschauen mußt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jajaja (12. August 2009)

Hehehe, solch respektlose Themen bitte ab in den *SM*-Fred ...
Ab 18:30 lesen die nicht mehr mit ...


----------



## 2RaFa (12. August 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> Samstag wird es Sommer
> 
> So, Heiner hat mich gerade angerufen und weiss Bescheid und ich hoffe, dass Peter und Korfu das hier auch noch lesen.
> 
> Heute Abend leider kein KFL mit Montana



*wieso "leider" ???*
wenn ich so aus m Fenster rausschaue, so war das eine sehr gute Entscheidung!
bis bald bei Sonnenschein!!
Frage: was ist eigentlich mit _*"Sonntag zum Forum"*_ gemeint ?
Am Sonntag gibts doch vielleicht wieder ne Tour mit den kiexern!?


----------



## Delgado (12. August 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Ist ja klar, daß du dich ab 1.9. nach solchen Alternativen umschauen mußt...



Ja, oder vielleicht wilder ich bei KFL


----------



## andy-klein (13. August 2009)

Ist vielleicht jemand, aufgrund des gestrigen wetterbedingten Ausfalls, am freitag nachmittag im Königsforst unterwegs?
Ich würde gegen 14.00 - 15.00 Uhr am Wildwechsel starten und würde mich freuen, nicht wieder alleine fahren zu müssen.


----------



## Montana (13. August 2009)

2RaFa schrieb:


> Frage: was ist eigentlich mit _*"Sonntag zum Forum"*_ gemeint ?
> Am Sonntag gibts doch vielleicht wieder ne Tour mit den kiexern!?



Die _Sven der ultimative Kettenfresser _Tour Start in Lohmar - Wahlscheid am Forum

Wer sind denn bitte die kiexer?  Was läuft da ab?  Bitte um Aufklärung 



andy-klein schrieb:


> Ist vielleicht jemand, aufgrund des gestrigen wetterbedingten Ausfalls, am freitag nachmittag im Königsforst unterwegs?
> Ich würde gegen 14.00 - 15.00 Uhr am Wildwechsel starten und würde mich freuen, nicht wieder alleine fahren zu müssen.



Nöö - Andreas, ich kann leider nicht, ich darf/muss/will arbeiten 

Bis hoffentlich bald mal wieder

Gruß Guido


----------



## Kettenfresser (13. August 2009)

andy-klein schrieb:


> Ist vielleicht jemand, aufgrund des gestrigen wetterbedingten Ausfalls, am freitag nachmittag im Königsforst unterwegs?
> Ich würde gegen 14.00 - 15.00 Uhr am Wildwechsel starten und würde mich freuen, nicht wieder alleine fahren zu müssen.



Ne Andi , komme erst gegen 14:00 Uhr nach Hause und fahre um 17:00 Uhr in Seelscheid mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (13. August 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> Die _Sven der ultimative Kettenfresser _Tour Start in Lohmar - Wahlscheid am Forum
> .....
> Gruß Guido


Eine große Ehre


----------



## i-men (14. August 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> Wer sind denn bitte die kiexer?  Was läuft da ab?  Bitte um Aufklärung



Das ist unsere Forsbacher Gruppe (Kölner im Exil)


----------



## stardust1234 (14. August 2009)

Moin,

Als bald Forsbacher und wiedereinstieg MTB'ler war Ich nun ein paar mal im Köfö unterwegs und lese hier schon fleissig mit )
Große Sorgen habe Ich mir wegen meiner Fitness gemacht, da Ich letzte Woche bis zum Bensberger Schloss von Porz aus hoch bin und fix und fertig war...  Zuhause zeigte mir mein Tache dann ca. 200hm an und Ich habe mich die ganze Zeit gefragt, wie machen die Jungs das mit den Höhenmetern, wenn Ich immer lese "25km, 500hm" usw.
Ich habe schon verzweifelt den 500 Meter hohen Berg im Köfö gesucht 
Aber Ich hoffe meine Nachforschung ist richtig, und die Höhenmeter werden kumuliert, richtig ?


----------



## Jajaja (14. August 2009)

stardust1234 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe meine Nachforschung ist richtig, und die Höhenmetern werden *kummuliert*, richtig ?



*... oder einfach nur addiert.* 

Ja dann fahr einfach mal mit. Du wirst staunen was wir aus Dir herausholen! 

_Und - gewartet wird immer._ 

Herzlich willkommen!

Paul


----------



## Kettenfresser (14. August 2009)

Jajaja schrieb:


> *... oder einfach nur addiert.*
> 
> Ja dann fahr einfach mal mit. Du wirst staunen was wir aus Dir herausholen!
> 
> ...


Und Notfalls Licht dabei haben  . 
Ne Quatsch wir lassen keinen zurück. Selbst ich wurde noch nie vergessen auch wenn ich es dem Guide nicht immer leicht gemacht habe 

Hier mal ein Auszug


----------



## 2RaFa (16. August 2009)

Danke an Sven und alle Mitfahrer für diese - dank der Reifenpannenpausen - doch recht gemütliche Tour (28,5 km - 357 Hm - 13,4 km/h in Bewegung)  entlang der Agger und durchs obere Naafbachtal. Für mich mal was ganz neues! 
siehe Fotos!
Der downhill zum Schluss war echt Sahne.

bis Mittwoch ???


----------



## Sunnybubbles (17. August 2009)

hallo, 
gibts bei euch mittwoch ne tour? würde mal gerne wieder mitfahren.. und ich glaube, nächsten mittwoch könnte ich es höchstwahrscheinlich eventuell schaffen!  muss mir nur noch licht organisieren. 
lg
kerstin


----------



## Jajaja (18. August 2009)

Sunnybubbles schrieb:


> hallo,
> gibts bei euch mittwoch ne tour? würde mal gerne wieder mitfahren.. und ich glaube, nächsten mittwoch könnte ich es höchstwahrscheinlich eventuell schaffen!  muss mir nur noch licht organisieren.
> lg
> kerstin



Termin ist online. Auf Wunsch mit bewährter sommerlicher Einkehr ...


----------



## Sunnybubbles (18. August 2009)

Jajaja schrieb:


> Termin ist online. Auf Wunsch mit bewährter sommerlicher Einkehr ...



 natürlich hab ich heute noch nen termin rein bekommen für morgen abend. also wird das wieder nix! nächste woche, ganz bestimmt vielleicht....


----------



## 2RaFa (18. August 2009)

Zitat von JaJaJa in der Wellness-Tour-Ausschreibung für morgen:
"Wir fahren eine reine KF-Runde, auf Wunsch mit anschließender Einkehr. Es kommen nicht mehr als ~400 wellnesstaugliche Hm zusammen. Der Königsforst wird nicht verlassen!!!"

wenn man ihm denn noch glauben und folgen mag...???
"~~~400 Hm - vielleicht werden es auch 500 oder 600 ???
und wo wird eingekehrt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Kao (18. August 2009)

Auf Wunsch eines Freundes von mir fahre ich morgen ein paar Lüderichtrails. Wir treffen uns jedoch bereits um 17.30 Uhr am Parkplatz in Forsbach (Bensberger Str.). Tempo irgend etwas zwischen Wellness und Schnellness  Wer Lust hat bitte ausnahmsweise hier anmelden:

http://radlerfruen.de/a_termin_aus.php?id=1323&woher=a_termine.php?limit_touren=0&kat=&

Gruß
Lars


----------



## juchhu (18. August 2009)

2RaFa schrieb:


> Zitat von JaJaJa in der Wellness-Tour-Ausschreibung für morgen:
> "Wir fahren eine reine KF-Runde, auf Wunsch mit anschließender Einkehr. Es kommen nicht mehr als ~400 wellnesstaugliche Hm zusammen. Der Königsforst wird nicht verlassen!!!"
> 
> wenn man ihm denn noch glauben und folgen mag...???
> ...



Dieser Jajaja ist schon ein listiger Bursche.
Stets hat er nur die Fitness seiner Schutzbefohlenen im Blick.
Mit vollmundigen Werbeversprechen 

_"Es kommen nicht mehr als ~400 wellnesstaugliche Hm zusammen. Der Königsforst wird nicht verlassen!!!"_ 

lockt er ahnungslose Wellnesser auf seine Expeditionstouren. 
Und wenn die dann erstmal im Berg am Seil hängen, 
macht er mal schnell eine Schnellnessveranstaltung daraus. 

Aber schön sind sie schon, die Jajaja-Touren.
Zu meiner Zeit hieß der Veranstalter noch Y-Tours und hat feine 36/72h-Touren im Angebot. 

Also, mit Gottes Segen und sicher ohne Regen auf all Euren Wegen
wünscht Euch juchhu viel Spass.


----------



## Delgado (18. August 2009)

Hör's Saufen auf!


----------



## Montana (18. August 2009)

Also ich bin dann mal raus ... ist mir zu unruhig die ganze Geschichte 

und für die Gitarristen unter uns _ allways remember this :_

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J2ngzF42Hks&feature=PlayList&p=3AE0767EA5CD9086&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=28"]YouTube - In Utero Tour (Nirvana)1993 Part1[/ame]

Gruß Guido


----------



## Jajaja (19. August 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> und für die Gitarristen unter uns _ allways remember this :_
> (Nirvana)1993 Part1
> 
> Gruß Guido



Jo Guido, das waren noch Zeiten ... ... mittlerweile müssen wir das ja selber machen. - Na ja, nicht ganz so taff ... 



2RaFa schrieb:


> wenn man ihm denn noch glauben und folgen mag...???
> "~~~400 Hm - vielleicht werden es auch 500 oder 600 ???
> und wo wird eingekehrt?



O.k., wenn Du mich nicht wieder zu Bergsprints animierst, folgende Versprechungen:

- 334 Hm
- AVS 14,3 Km/h
- DST 33,6 Km
- Trails incl.
- längere (Königsforst-)Anstiege
- ruppige Abfahrten (Richtung Hoffnungstal)
- Einkehr kann, muß aber nicht ...

Natürlich bin ich für Herausforderungen (Sprints, Strecke etc.) zu haben ... ... nur, dann beklage Dich anschließend nicht ... 

Fazit: *Es wird Wellness werden!*


----------



## 2RaFa (19. August 2009)

Jajaja schrieb:


> O.k., wenn Du mich nicht wieder zu Bergsprints animierst, folgende Versprechungen:
> ...
> Natürlich bin ich für Herausforderungen (Sprints, Strecke etc.) zu haben ... ... nur, dann beklage Dich anschließend nicht ...
> 
> Fazit: *Es wird Wellness werden!*


 
Lieber Pauljajaja!
1. ich beklage mich ja nicht wirklich; es ist mir immer wieder eine große Freude, dir zu folgen, sofern es mir gelingt!
2. wenn ich heute abend nicht dabei sein sollte, so liegt dies ganz sicher nicht an deinen Anforderungen oder daran, dass ich dich nicht mehr herausfordern will, sondern schlicht und einfach daran, dass ich es (leider) heute evtl. wegen eines anderen Termins nicht schaffe 

mal sehen - sonst bis nächste Woche !


----------



## Jerd (19. August 2009)

Ich kann hier erst um 19:00 Uhr weg, würde aber dann gerne zu euch stoßen. Paul, ruf mich doch mal an.


----------



## Kettenfresser (19. August 2009)

... und ich muss nachher auf Nachtschicht , aber nächste Woche sieht es sehr gut aus


----------



## Jajaja (20. August 2009)

Jajaja schrieb:


> - 334 Hm
> - AVS 14,3 Km/h
> - DST 33,6 Km
> - Trails incl.
> ...



Korrektur:

-336 Hm
-AVS 15,1 Km/h
-DST 40,5 Km
-Einkehr hat stattgefunden
-Neulinge waren (zu meinem Glück) zufrieden

An Sprints habe ich mich einfach nicht beteiligt ... 

Dank auch an Ingo für die Hinführung zum *"hidden Zeckentrail". *So nah und doch versteckt ... 

Expedition mit 23 gesunden Rückkehrern erfolgreich beendet. Bin gerade frisch geduscht und habe immer noch ein breites Grinsen im Face ... 

Gute Nacht liebe Mitfahrer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jerd (20. August 2009)

Nette trailige Runde heute, mit wie immer netten Mitfahrern .

Ich frage mich allerdings, wer auf die Idee gekommen ist, auf dem DH Hügel aufzuschütten und Sprungschanzen zu bauen  - hätte mich fast geschreddert. Bei allem ehrlichen Respekt  vor den Baumeistern der Offshore-Anlage - ich finde, auf von vielen genutzten Trails sollte man einfach nicht buddeln 

PS: Für meine (alleinige) Anreise Holweide => Tütberg hatte ich übrigens einen Schnitt von 19,5 km/h, und das von Brück nach Forsbach fast ausschließlich über Trails


----------



## 2RaFa (20. August 2009)

Jajaja schrieb:


> Korrektur:
> 
> -336 Hm
> -AVS 15,1 Km/h
> ...



Jajaja Paul, du hast deine Versprechungen eingelöst:
es war ein zügiger Wellness-Trip und von mir provozierte Sprints hast du einfach ignoriert ...
aber wie du auf 23 Rückkehrer kommst müsstest du mir noch erläutern:
an der Mühlen-Tanke in Forsbach habe ich nur 7 gezählt!


----------



## Jajaja (20. August 2009)

23 Seelen.
3x extra für Karl und noch mal 10 nach der Konsumorgie an der Mühlentanke ... 

Wobei - die wahre Anzahl an realen Personen durch mehrfache Vereinigungen und Abgänge nicht mehr rekonstruierbar ist. *Ich* komme dann wieder auf 23. 
Zähl mal durch ob's stimmt. Ist aber auch egal. 

Alles klar?


----------



## Delgado (20. August 2009)

Jerd schrieb:


> Ich frage mich allerdings, wer auf die Idee gekommen ist, auf dem DH Hügel aufzuschütten und Sprungschanzen zu bauen  - hätte mich fast geschreddert.



Ist das nicht der alternative Bikepark des MTBvDingenskirchen?
Das Leppeprojekt ist ja auf 2020 vertagt


----------



## i-men (20. August 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Ist das nicht der alternative Bikepark des MTBvDingenskirchen?
> Das Leppeprojekt ist ja auf 2020 vertagt



Ne ne, dafür waren die Schanzen zu hoch


----------



## i-men (20. August 2009)

2RaFa schrieb:


> aber wie du auf 23 Rückkehrer kommst müsstest du mir noch erläutern:
> an der Mühlen-Tanke in Forsbach habe ich nur 7 gezählt!



Paul hat in der Mitte der Tour, also quasi am Tütberg durch gezählt. Da komme ich zwar so im nach hinein nur auf 22, aber irgend einen habe ich vermutlich vergessen.

Scheee wars auf jeden Fall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Kao (20. August 2009)

i-men schrieb:


> Paul hat in der Mitte der Tour, also quasi am Tütberg durch gezählt. Da komme ich zwar so im nach hinein nur auf 22, aber irgend einen habe ich vermutlich vergessen.
> 
> Scheee wars auf jeden Fall.



Wahrscheinlich hast du mich vergessen, da ich nicht angemeldet war


----------



## i-men (20. August 2009)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich hast du mich vergessen, da ich nicht angemeldet war



Aaahhh, siehste
Unser Paulchen kann ja doch zählen


----------



## bernhardwalter (24. August 2009)

so bin aus dem Schweizurlaub auch wieder zurück und wenn alles klappt fahre ich am Mittwoch mal wieder nach langer Zeit eine Runde im KFL mit

LG
Bernhard


----------



## Razzor (24. August 2009)

Ich bin jetzt auch aus Kreta wieder da. 
Werde jetzt eine etwas längere Anfahrt nach Brück haben da ich umgezogen bin. Hoffe mal das es bald wieder klappt mit Mittwochs bei mir. 


Grüße


----------



## Delgado (24. August 2009)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> so bin aus dem Schweizurlaub auch wieder zurück und wenn alles klappt fahre ich am Mittwoch mal wieder nach langer Zeit eine Runde im KFL mit
> 
> LG
> Bernhard



Wir haben Dich gestern morgen kurz vor 9:00 Uhr auf der A3 gesichtet 

Gruß

Micha & Iris


PS: Wie war der Urlaub?


----------



## Schnegge (24. August 2009)

Da ich diese Woche noch Urlaub habe und der Umzug endlich vollbracht ist, gibt es am Mittwoch ein 

*Best Of KFL-Schnellness*

im schwellnesstempo...

Da es sich bei der Tour um meine vorerst letzte heul KFL-Runde handelt, freue ich mich natürlich über jeden Mitfahrer... daher wird das Tempo eher Moderat ausfallen .

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Kettenfresser (24. August 2009)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Da ich diese Woche noch Urlaub habe und der Umzug endlich vollbracht ist, gibt es am Mittwoch ein
> 
> *Best Of KFL-Schnellness*
> 
> ...



ca.............. km/h


----------



## Schnegge (24. August 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> ca.............. km/h



irrgendwas zwichen 10 und 15... Das kommt wie immer auf Mitfahrer, die Strecke und vorallem deren Zustand (Strecke u. Mitfahrer  ) an...

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (24. August 2009)

na da muss ich mich morgen mit dem Rad wieder flott machen ja ranhalten, damit ich zumindest einmal in den genuss einer kleinen schnellness runde komme.
Fit genug sollte ich nach einer Transalp ja sein


----------



## Jajaja (24. August 2009)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Da ich diese Woche noch Urlaub habe und der Umzug endlich vollbracht ist, gibt es am Mittwoch ein
> 
> *Best Of KFL-Schnellness*
> 
> ...



... jo, ist registriert. 

Was mich interessieren würde: *Wo haben die das LMB hingepackt?* Irgendwie finde ich das nicht mehr ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelwolf (24. August 2009)

Schaust Du ganz oben unter "Fahrgemeinschaften" oder hier.

Eine Serviceleistung des TTL.


----------



## Jajaja (24. August 2009)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Schaust Du ganz oben unter "Fahrgemeinschaften" oder hier.
> 
> Eine Serviceleistung des TTL.



Alles neu hier ... ... Danke! 

_Alter Mann versteht Änderungen nicht so schnell ..._


----------



## Enrgy (25. August 2009)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Schaust Du ganz oben unter "Fahrgemeinschaften" oder hier.



was ist das jetzt wieder für ein mist?


----------



## Jerd (25. August 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> was ist das jetzt wieder für ein mist?



Finde ich auch: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=418203


----------



## Sunnybubbles (26. August 2009)

Hallo, würde total gerne heute abend mal wieder mitfahren, stelle aber gerade fest, dass mein lampenakku wohl das zeitliche gesegnet hat! kann mir da vllt jmd aushelfen heute abend? 
Gruß
Kerstin


----------



## Kettenfresser (26. August 2009)

Sorry also ich habe kein Ersatzakku mehr 

Ach ja wieviel km und hm werden es denn heute Abend ca. sein 

P.S.

Alex bist du mit von der Partie


----------



## hama687 (26. August 2009)

Ich sitze zu lange in der schule, schaffe den Treff nicht

Wollten wir am Wochenende eigentlich ne Tagestour machen?


----------



## Kettenfresser (26. August 2009)

hama687 schrieb:


> Ich sitze zu lange in der schule, schaffe den Treff nicht
> 
> Wollten wir am Wochenende eigentlich ne *Tagestour* machen?



Hmmm 
wann ? Wohin ? Wie lang ? Km Und Hm ?


----------



## hama687 (26. August 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Hmmm
> wann ? Wohin ? Wie lang ? Km Und Hm ?



Schlebusch, Samstag oder Sonntag, Expolrer halb, Ziel Wupper Berge, 50-60km, 1000-1400hm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (26. August 2009)

hama687 schrieb:


> Schlebusch, Samstag oder Sonntag, Expolrer halb, Ziel Wupper Berge, 50-60km, 1000-1400hm



So viele Hm  
Tempo aber easy oder 
Wer kommt mit


----------



## Montana (26. August 2009)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Da ich diese Woche noch Urlaub habe und der Umzug endlich vollbracht is ...




Dann aber noch flott einen herzlichen Glückwunsch zum neuen Zuhause  ich hoffe, dass ihr euch dort _sau_wohl fühlt. 



Schnegge schrieb:


> Da es sich bei der Tour um *meine vorerst letzte *heul* KFL-Runde *handelt, freue ich mich natürlich über jeden Mitfahrer... daher wird das Tempo eher Moderat ausfallen .
> 
> Gruß
> Jörg



 ... schade, wirklich schade ... damit scheint mal wieder das  Ende einer Ära (siehe auch) anzustehen. Sofern es nicht anders kommt, was wir uns alle wünschen würden, danke ich Dir, Jörg schon mal für Deine ganze Mühe und Dein konstantes Interesse am KFL Ding  Du hast das wirklich klasse und höchst interessant gemacht und wirst in Deiner neuen Heimat bestimmt etwas Vergleichbares auf die Beine stellen können. 

Viele Grüße auch an Deine Lieben

Guido


----------



## Kettenfresser (26. August 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> Dann aber noch flott einen herzlichen Glückwunsch zum neuen Zuhause  ich hoffe, dass ihr euch dort _sau_wohl fühlt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aber Guido du fährst doch mit oder KFL-Abschiedstour


----------



## Montana (26. August 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Aber Guido du fährst doch mit oder KFL-Abschiedstour



Nööö, Sven ... das geht nicht. Ich fahre zur Zeit kein Rad 

Dafür müsste ich auch zunächst mal wieder etwas _Fahrrad fahren _üben  aber jetzt ist erstmal Pause angesagt 

Allen die heute Abend unterwegs sind wünsche ich extrem viel Spass.

Bis hoffentlich bald.


----------



## FranG (26. August 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> Dafür müsste ich auch zunächst mal wieder etwas _Fahrrad fahren _üben  aber jetzt ist erstmal Pause angesagt


Ok, wie wäre es mal wieder mit einem gediegenen Fahrtechnik-Kurs?
Was ist los mit dir?

Frank


----------



## Montana (26. August 2009)

FranG schrieb:


> Ok, wie wäre es mal wieder mit einem gediegenen Fahrtechnik-Kurs?
> Was ist los mit dir?
> 
> Frank



Grüß Dich, Frank 

Neee .... nix mit Technik. Bei mir wird sich das zunächst mal um ein paar absolute Grundlagen handeln. Ich bin ca. 8 Wochen nicht mehr richtig unterwegs gewesen und dafür musste ich bei den letzten 2 Touren ordentlich bluten 

Macht aber nicht, ich weiss ja, wo ich ansetzem könnte 

... wenn ich wollte 

Viel Spass heute und bis bald

Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2RaFa (26. August 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> Allen die heute Abend unterwegs sind wünsche ich extrem viel Spass.
> 
> Bis hoffentlich bald....


das hoffen wir alle sehr, Guido!

*Zur KFL-Abschiedstour von Jörg heute abend*:
es war Klasse und es hat mir viel Spaß gemacht, auch wenn ich wegen des nicht allzu moderaten Tempos und nach für mich ausreichenden 427 Hm und 36 km (Schnitt in Bewegung: 15 km/h) in Untereschbach vor dem nächsten unvermeidlichen Anstieg ausgestiegen bin!

Jörg hat uns wieder mal echt tolle trails und downhills im mir eigentlich bekannten Heimatrevier gezeigt!
Ganz großen Dank an ihn und alle Mitfahrer!

Ich bin gespannt, wer uns statt seiner demnächst durch diese Reviere führt! PaulJAJaJa ? Guido - wann bist du wieder soweit?

jedenfalls bis bald im Wald!
beim Sven werde ich wohl nicht dabei sein - ich muss mein neues Bike an anderer Stelle ausführen, es wäre zu laut im Wald!


----------



## Kettenfresser (26. August 2009)

2RaFa schrieb:


> das hoffen wir alle sehr, Guido!
> 
> *Zur KFL-Abschiedstour von Jörg heute abend*:
> es war Klasse und es hat mir viel Spaß gemacht, auch wenn ich wegen des nicht allzu moderaten Tempos und nach für mich ausreichenden 427 Hm und 36 km (Schnitt in Bewegung: 15 km/h) in Untereschbach vor dem nächsten unvermeidlichen Anstieg ausgestiegen bin!
> ...


Eins mit Motor


----------



## Jajaja (27. August 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Eins mit Motor



... ich fürchte ja ... 
Der Kollege sollte sich etwas mehr ums Fahrradfahren kümmern, das gibt Bums in den Beinen ... 



2RaFa schrieb:


> Jörg hat uns wieder mal echt tolle trails und downhills im mir eigentlich bekannten Heimatrevier gezeigt!
> Ganz großen Dank an ihn und alle Mitfahrer!
> 
> Ich bin gespannt, wer uns statt seiner demnächst durch diese Reviere führt! PaulJAJaJa ? Guido - wann bist du wieder soweit?
> ...



Du Warmduscher ... 
Als es interessant wurde bist Du ja ausgestiegen ... 
Du hast aber recht, die Trails waren erste Sahne. Da nehme ich die Rempler an Armen und Beinen gerne in Kauf.

Um 22:45 h (Dein Beitrag ist ja von 22:05 h ) wollte Jörg dann noch einkehren. 
Mir und den meisten anderen war das dann aber doch zu viel und wir sind straight nach Hause. Bin gerade frisch geduscht (war wirklich nötig) und habe ein Reissdorf drinne ...


----------



## 2RaFa (27. August 2009)

Jajaja schrieb:


> ... ich fürchte ja ...
> Der Kollege sollte sich etwas mehr ums Fahrradfahren kümmern, das gibt Bums in den Beinen ...



JaJaJa, ich verstehe dich ja!
bei deiner Größe kämst du wohl nicht mal zum Aufsitzen auf mein neues Bike; die Federwege sind viel zu lang für sonen Kurzen wie dich - und den Bums hat das Bike in sich, also lass die Beine ruhig aus dem Spiel!



Jajaja schrieb:


> Du Warmduscher ...
> ... Bin gerade frisch geduscht (war wirklich nötig) und habe ein Reissdorf drinne ...



Wahrscheinlich warm geduscht und kalt getrunken - umgekehrt trau ich dir allerdings glatt zu!


----------



## Jajaja (27. August 2009)

2RaFa schrieb:


> ... bei deiner Größe kämst du wohl nicht mal zum Aufsitzen auf mein neues Bike; die Federwege sind viel zu lang für sonen Kurzen wie dich - ...



... 




2RaFa schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich warm geduscht und kalt getrunken - umgekehrt trau ich dir allerdings glatt zu!



...  ... ... ...


----------



## Sunnybubbles (27. August 2009)

Hallo, 
auch von mir ein Dankeschön für die super Tour gestern! Die Trails waren genial, bis auf EIN Matschloch .. 
Gruß
Kerstin


----------



## Jajaja (27. August 2009)

Sunnybubbles schrieb:


> ..., bis auf EIN Matschloch ..
> Gruß
> Kerstin



Man hörte davon, daß es dazu ein passendes Foto gibt ^^


----------



## i-men (27. August 2009)

Ja auch von mir nen fettes DANKE an den Guide. War echt ne sehr schöne Tour. Ab Steinenbrück fing der für mich größtenteils neue Trail-Teil an.
Heiner, Du bist definitiv zu früh abgebogen. Das war gerade mal die halbe Tour und es kamen nochmal mega interessante 20km und 390hm.
So, da wir ja den KFL Abschied von Schnegge nun hinter uns haben, könnten wir ja mal über das Comeback sprechen.


----------



## Jajaja (27. August 2009)

i-men schrieb:


> So, da wir ja den KFL Abschied von Schnegge nun hinter uns haben, könnten wir ja mal über das Comeback sprechen.



Genau! Zunächst einmal Danke an Schnegge für diese geniale Schwellnessabschiedtour, die mir mitunter deutlich meine physischen Grenzen aufgezeigt hat! 

Und Ingo (+Peter), wir machen weiter so wie besprochen. KFL lebt! 

Wir halten Guido auch jederzeit einen interaktiven Logenplatz frei ... 

Schnellness können wir zwar nicht bieten ... Schwellness sollte aber auf Wunsch ab und an gehen. Das kriegen wir wohl noch hin. Vielleicht können wir uns Schnegge dann ab und an noch einmal locken ... ...


----------



## MTB-Kao (27. August 2009)

Ich bin momentan dabei das Wegenetz der Umgebung zu erforschen und bin sicher ab Frühjahr Schnellness anbieten zu können. War die Tage ab und an in der Hardt und Alte Dombach unterwegs ohne mich großartig zu verfahren  Lüderich kenne ich mich eh aus. Werde noch weiter die Gegend erfahren. Ich denke dass auch [email protected] mal guiden kann, der sich ebenfalls bestens in der Region auskennt. 

Also auch von der Seite her sollte der Mittwoch in Zukunft fest gesetzt sein 

Gruß
Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (27. August 2009)

Jajaja schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Und Ingo (+Peter), wir machen weiter so wie besprochen. KFL lebt!



Das hoffe ich doch mal stark 



Jajaja schrieb:


> Wir halten Guido auch jederzeit einen Logenplatz frei ...



Logenplatz klingt gut und ist im Moment auch genau das Passende


----------



## 2RaFa (27. August 2009)

i-men schrieb:


> .
> Heiner, Du bist definitiv zu früh abgebogen. Das war gerade mal die halbe Tour und es kamen nochmal mega interessante 20km und 390hm.


... auch wenn das der "LosPaul" jetzt gerne hört:
die zusätzlichen 390 hm hätte ich wohl kaum geschafft, um dann heute morgen - wie vollzogen - wieder sehr früh aus dem Bett zu kommen und aufrecht zur Arbeit zu gelangen!
I-men: ein Schnegge-Comeback würde ich trotzdem unterstützen!


----------



## Jajaja (27. August 2009)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Ich bin momentan dabei das Wegenetz der Umgebung zu erforschen und bin sicher ab Frühjahr Schnellness anbieten zu können. War die Tage ab und an in der Hardt und Alte Dombach unterwegs ohne mich großartig zu verfahren  Lüderich kenne ich mich eh aus. Werde noch weiter die Gegend erfahren. Ich denke dass auch [email protected] mal guiden kann, der sich ebenfalls bestens in der Region auskennt.
> 
> Also auch von der Seite her sollte der Mittwoch in Zukunft fest gesetzt sein
> 
> ...



... 

Supi! *Das hast Du jetzt am Hals.* Ab und an mal einen Vorgeschmack für die Racer wäre als Teaser nicht schlecht. 
Da reden wir noch drüber!


----------



## Konfuzius (27. August 2009)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Also auch von der Seite her sollte der Mittwoch in Zukunft fest gesetzt sein



Sehr schön! 
Wir haben gestern auch schon besprochen, dass wir die gute Tradition beibehalten und weiter mittwochs Touren ab Brück im bewährten Schnegge-Schnellness-Stil anbieten wollen.
Mal schauen, wie die Resonanz darauf _ohne_ den Meister ist! 

Ich werde dann einfach mal anfangen und für nächsten Mittwoch eine Tour einstellen.
Gebe dann hier auch noch mal Bescheid.


----------



## Konfuzius (27. August 2009)

Jajaja schrieb:


> Man hörte davon, daß es dazu ein passendes Foto gibt ^^



Stimmt, das bin ich noch schuldig: 





Und noch ein paar Bilder der Schwellness-Tour:

Leider hatte sich das Ende etwas auseinandergezogen...





Einer der klassischen Schnellness-Uphills, immer wieder gerne gehasst:


----------



## jenzz (27. August 2009)

Kann mich den begeisterten Meinungen zur gestrigen Tour nur anschließen: das war klasse ! Wollte schon lange mal bei den Schnellnessern mitfahren hab mich aber bisher nicht so richtig getraut, zu Jörgs Abschiedstour hats dann aber endlich geklappt. Danke an Jörg und alle anderen Mitfahrer (auch für´die Warterei in der Pannen-Pause)


----------



## Kettenfresser (31. August 2009)

Guido  , 
wie sieht es mit einer "*super easy Wellness*" Runde am Mittwoch Abend aus . Da wo der Spass und nicht die Km im Vordergrund stehen


----------



## peter1bike (31. August 2009)

Hallo Sven,
da hast Du recht.
Wenn Guido noch nicht fit sein sollte werden wir auf jeden Fall etwas machen.
Also Paule, Ingo, Gerd......wie sieht es aus? Stellt Ihr was rein?
Gruß von Peter


----------



## Jajaja (31. August 2009)

Hi Peter,

mach Du mal. Ich weiß noch nicht so genau, da ich Mittwoch zwei eklige Termine habe. Der erste berits um 07:00 h ... 

Wenn ich fit bin, bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei ... 

Bei Wetter Mühle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (31. August 2009)

Jajaja schrieb:


> ...
> Bei Wetter Mühle?



Warum nicht


----------



## peter1bike (31. August 2009)

Habe dann mal für Mittwoch etwas eingetragen.
Termin steht im LMB hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9029
Gruß von Peter


----------



## Kettenfresser (31. August 2009)

peter1bike schrieb:


> Habe dann mal für Mittwoch etwas eingetragen.
> Termin steht im LMB hier:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9029
> Gruß von Peter



Sehr schööööönnnnn 

 und danach


----------



## Konfuzius (1. September 2009)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Ich werde dann einfach mal anfangen und für nächsten Mittwoch eine Tour einstellen.



Der *Schnellness-Termin* ist jetzt auch online.


----------



## MTB-Kao (1. September 2009)

War gestern am Lüderich unterwegs und musste mal ein bisschen Trailpflege betreiben: Irgendwelche Hirnis haben am Osttrail ein paar Hindernisse in den Weg geräumt  Habe leider mal wieder niemanden in flagranti erwischt


----------



## i-men (1. September 2009)

peter1bike schrieb:


> Hallo Sven,
> da hast Du recht.
> Wenn Guido noch nicht fit sein sollte werden wir auf jeden Fall etwas machen.
> Also Paule, Ingo, Gerd......wie sieht es aus? Stellt Ihr was rein?
> Gruß von Peter



Apropos fit, ich liege seit gestern mit irgend einer besch... Infektion flach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (1. September 2009)

i-men schrieb:


> Apropos fit, ich liege seit gestern mit irgend einer besch... Infektion flach.



Gute Besserung


----------



## Kettenfresser (2. September 2009)

Bis jetzt nur drei Leute  komisch  dabei soll es doch trocken bleiben  Also ran


----------



## 2RaFa (2. September 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> ... dabei soll es doch trocken bleiben  Also ran


oK., vielleicht komme ich mal mit meinem neuen Bike für die Pampa vorbei!


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (2. September 2009)

leider keine Zeit heute


----------



## Kettenfresser (2. September 2009)

2RaFa schrieb:


> oK., vielleicht komme ich mal mit meinem neuen Bike für die Pampa vorbei!



Das hört man doch gerne


----------



## Kettenfresser (2. September 2009)

Sorry Peter , 
schaffe es doch nicht


----------



## MTB-Kao (3. September 2009)

Na das war doch mal eine richtige Schnellnessrunde  Mit An- und Abfahrt waren es dann knapp 70km und 1060 Höhenmeter, trotzdem war ich um angenehme 22:20 Uhr zuhause  Danke @Ralf

@Bernhard
Ich hoffe du bist noch gut und mit beiden Brillengläsern nach Hause gekommen. Schade, du hast noch einige schöne Trails verpasst. Aber auch einige fiese Anstiege


----------



## jenzz (3. September 2009)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Na das war doch mal eine richtige Schnellnessrunde  ...einige schöne Trails ... Aber auch einige fiese Anstiege



Kann ich voll bestätigen, ich hatte von Parkplatz zu Parkplatz 48 km und 995 hm, Schnitt 15,5 km/h.. also ich war bedient ! Aber schön war´s trotzdem


----------



## bernhardwalter (6. September 2009)

Hallo Kars,
bin gut nachhause gekommen,habe allerdings das Glas noch einmal verloren aber auch wiedergefundenhabe am nächsten Morgen das Gestell mit einer neuen Schraube versehen und das Glas sicher wieder eingesetzt.
Wie sagt man: Mit 2 Augen sieht man besser mit einem Auge aber noch nicht einmal die Hälfte 

LG
Bernhard



MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Na das war doch mal eine richtige Schnellnessrunde  Mit An- und Abfahrt waren es dann knapp 70km und 1060 Höhenmeter, trotzdem war ich um angenehme 22:20 Uhr zuhause  Danke @Ralf
> 
> @Bernhard
> Ich hoffe du bist noch gut und mit beiden Brillengläsern nach Hause gekommen. Schade, du hast noch einige schöne Trails verpasst. Aber auch einige fiese Anstiege


----------



## Jajaja (7. September 2009)

*Wellnesstermin* ist online!

Bitte unbedingt an starkes Licht denken!

Paul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scaryman (8. September 2009)

Jajaja schrieb:


> *Wellnesstermin* ist online!
> 
> Bitte unbedingt an starkes Licht denken!
> 
> Paul



Ich wollte demnächst (Anfang Oktober) mal mit euch fahren. Gibt es irgend ein Licht welches hier häufig benutzt wird? Ich habe das Forum schon durchsucht aber ich weiß nicht so recht welches ich mir holen soll. Die Empfehlungen reichen vom Stadion Flutlicht bis zur kleinen Funzel.


----------



## Kettenfresser (8. September 2009)

Scaryman schrieb:


> Ich wollte demnächst (Anfang Oktober) mal mit euch fahren. Gibt es irgend ein Licht welches hier häufig benutzt wird? Ich habe das Forum schon durchsucht aber ich weiß nicht so recht welches ich mir holen soll. Die Empfehlungen reichen vom Stadion Flutlicht bis zur kleinen Funzel.



Das kommt darauf an . Wieviel möchtest du aufgeben ? Wie oft willst du im Dunkeln fahren ?  Willst du eins kaufen oder selber zusammenbauen ? 
Ich z.B 
habe die Sigma Powerled Black und bin damit zufrieden


----------



## Kettenfresser (8. September 2009)

Jajaja schrieb:


> *Wellnesstermin* ist online!
> 
> Bitte unbedingt an starkes Licht denken!
> 
> Paul



Sehr schön


----------



## Jajaja (8. September 2009)

... tja, da geht morgen wohl mal wieder ein richtiger *Lighttrain* ab.  ... ... 

*Mitfahrerbegrenzung gibt es wie immer nicht!* Wie immer haben wir reichlich ortskundige Co-Guides die die Flanken decken ... gell Ingo + Peter ... 


*@Scaryman:* Mein Tip: Lupine. Alles ab  295,- aufwärts (und das für 295,- ist richtig gut, wirklich richtig gut! Dann ist für Jahre Ruhe und Aufrüsten, Umdenken und Nerven lassen ist kein Thema mehr. Alternativ die Hope Teile. Alles andere kostet nur Geld und ist eher suboptimal - außer gekonnter Selbstbau, wenn man das denn will.
*Fährste morgen mit? Wir warten schon lange auf Dich ...* 
_Isch kann Dir auch 'ne alte Mirasch + X leihen ..._


----------



## hama687 (8. September 2009)

Scaryman schrieb:


> Ich wollte demnächst (Anfang Oktober) mal mit euch fahren. Gibt es irgend ein Licht welches hier häufig benutzt wird? Ich habe das Forum schon durchsucht aber ich weiß nicht so recht welches ich mir holen soll. Die Empfehlungen reichen vom Stadion Flutlicht bis zur kleinen Funzel.



http://www.wiggle.co.uk/p/cycle/7/Hope_Vision_1_LED_Front_Light_2009/5360035056/

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/p/cycle/7/Exposure_Race_MaXx_2_Front_Light/5360032326/

http://www.supernova-lights.com/de/e3_triple.html plus Nabendynamo

Aufwärts gehts immer

Achso Bumm Ixon oder Sigma Black LED, sind nette Spielzeuge mit dennen du aber keinen Spass haben wirst, find ich! Da kriegste für das Geld mehr! 

gruß


----------



## Konfuzius (8. September 2009)

Zur Schnellnessrunde geht's hier.
Ob ggf. anschließend Einkehr mit den Wellnessern, können wir ja am Treffpunkt absprechen.

Die nächsten beiden Wochen bin ich in Urlaub, da muss jemand anderes das Schnellness-Guiding übernehmen.


----------



## Kettenfresser (8. September 2009)

hama687 schrieb:


> http://www.wiggle.co.uk/p/cycle/7/Hope_Vision_1_LED_Front_Light_2009/5360035056/
> 
> http://www.wiggle.co.uk/p/cycle/7/Exposure_Race_MaXx_2_Front_Light/5360032326/
> 
> ...




Hätte ich nicht vor dir gedacht das du dich damit auskennst .  Was hast du denn für ein Licht


----------



## Jajaja (8. September 2009)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Zur Schnellnessrunde geht's hier.
> Ob ggf. anschließend *Einkehr mit den Wellnessern, können wir ja am Treffpunkt absprechen.*
> 
> Die nächsten beiden Wochen bin ich in Urlaub, da muss jemand anderes das Schnellness-Guiding übernehmen.



... Jajaja! 



Bin ja selber drauf reingefallen, aber Lampenphilosophieren gehört wohl hierher.


----------



## MTB-Kao (9. September 2009)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Zur Schnellnessrunde geht's hier.
> Ob ggf. anschließend Einkehr mit den Wellnessern, können wir ja am Treffpunkt absprechen.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Ich falle krankheitsbedingt heute aus  und hoffe, dass es wenigstens ein interessantes Länderspiel wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (9. September 2009)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Ich falle krankheitsbedingt heute aus  und hoffe, dass es wenigstens ein interessantes Länderspiel wird



Heute?
Das ist doch morgen 

Gute Besserung


----------



## hama687 (9. September 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> HÃ¤tte ich nicht vor dir gedacht das du dich damit auskennst .  Was hast du denn fÃ¼r ein Licht



Hab die Supernova als Akku version mal gehabt, geiles Teil, keine Frage! Die Hope wird meine neue Denn die 350â¬ fÃ¼r das komplette Supernovasystem ist mir derzeit noch zu viel


----------



## FranG (9. September 2009)

Jajaja schrieb:


> Bin ja selber drauf reingefallen, aber Lampenphilosophieren gehört wohl hierher.


Jajaja, bitte, bitte


----------



## Jerd (9. September 2009)

Schade, bin heute mit der Kleinen noch vorbei geradelt, aber um 18:33 ward ihr schon alle weg


----------



## Jajaja (10. September 2009)

Jerd schrieb:


> Schade, bin heute mit der Kleinen noch vorbei geradelt, aber um 18:33 ward ihr schon alle weg



Ja wir sind zeitig los. Alles war komplett.


Runde Gruppe. Lustiges Bier. Viele Trails. Geile Lichter. Undundund ...

Karl mit dem schnellsten Platten, den ich je geflickt sah ...  _(... auch dank Svens ein wenig unanständig anmutender Rammelpumpe.)_

41 Km
381 Hm
14,8 AVS

Keine Verletzten oder Verlorene.
Tourende 22:45 h


----------



## Cubanita (10. September 2009)

FÃ¼r mich als Neuling, kann ich nur sagen, dass es eine super schÃ¶ne Tour war, mit schÃ¶nen Singletrails, die ich, obwohl ich dachte den KÃ¶nigsforst irgendwie zu kennen, noch nie vorher gesehen habe.
TOLL !! 

Mein Fazit: Super nette Gruppe bzw. Truppe und ne schÃ¶ne Tour und vielen Dank an die Mitfahrer, die schon mal auf mich warten mussten !! 

Und ein SORRY an Jajaja. Es tut mir leid, dass ich Deine Erwartungen, die Du in meinen âNicknameâ gesetzt hast, nicht erfÃ¼llen konnte. 

Ich werde, sofern ich noch einmal mitkommen darf, gerne noch einmal mitfahren.
(Ich hoffe, es klingt nicht wie eine Drohung  )

P.S. 
Ich finde bzw. fand es auch super, dass Ã­ch nicht direkt einen Mitgliedsantrag unter die Nase gehalten bekommen habe bzw. einen Link in der Tourbeschreibung, wo ich diesen Online hÃ¤tte ausfÃ¼llen kÃ¶nnen...  Auch dafÃ¼r einen groÃen Dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (10. September 2009)

Cubanita schrieb:


> Und ein SORRY an Jajaja. Es tut mir leid, dass ich Deine Erwartungen, die Du in meinen Nickname gesetzt hast, nicht erfüllen konnte.





Es gibt heutzutage ganz hervorragende medizinische Möglichkeiten


----------



## Enrgy (10. September 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Es gibt heutzutage ganz hervorragende medizinische Möglichkeiten



Jajaja, genau. Mit ein paar kleine Schnitten lässt sich der Drang aufs weibliche Geschlecht ein für alle Mal beenden...


----------



## Delgado (10. September 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Jajaja, genau. Mit ein paar kleine Schnitten lässt sich der Drang aufs weibliche Geschlecht ein für alle Mal beenden...





Eigentlich wollte ich aus Cubanita eine Señorita machen ...


----------



## Jajaja (10. September 2009)

Ey, isch bin verheiratet ...  ...


----------



## Cubanita (10. September 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich aus Cubanita eine Señorita machen ...


 
Das habe ich mir schon gedacht  
Aber einen Drang, jetzt eine Seniorita zu werden, verspüre ich eigentlich nicht.


----------



## Delgado (10. September 2009)

Cubanita schrieb:


> Das habe ich mir schon gedacht
> Aber einen Drang, jetzt eine Seniorita zu werden, verspüre ich eigentlich nicht.




War nur Spaß 


.... aber Du hast angefangen ...


----------



## Cubanita (10. September 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> War nur Spaß
> 
> 
> .... aber Du hast angefangen ...


 
Hey, das habe ich auch absolut so verstanden 

Das geht voll in Ordnung und ich fands auch witzig.

Es ist mir auch ehrlich gesagt, erst gestern aufgefallen, was ich mir für einen "komischen" Namen ausgesucht habe. Egal, jetzt muss ich damit leben...


----------



## Enrgy (10. September 2009)

Cubanita schrieb:


> Es ist mir auch ehrlich gesagt, erst gestern aufgefallen, was ich mir für einen "komischen" Namen ausgesucht habe...



...der erste Schritt zum beliebten Zweitaccount...


----------



## ultra2 (10. September 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...der erste Schritt zum beliebten Zweitaccount...



Und wenn du genügend zusammen hast, kannst du auch hier mitmachen.


----------



## Cubanita (10. September 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...der erste Schritt zum beliebten Zweitaccount...


 Muss ich das verstehen ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (10. September 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Und wenn du genügend zusammen hast, kannst du auch hier mitmachen.


----------



## Kettenfresser (10. September 2009)

So Paul , 
ich möchte mich herzlich bei dir für die schöne Tour bedanken. 
-Tempo war am Anfang zwar was hoch , aber später ging es 
-Schöne Neue Wege gesehen und befahren ( was will man mehr ) 
-Und das leckere Bier  am Schluss 
-Komme gerne wieder


----------



## 2RaFa (10. September 2009)

Cubanita schrieb:


> Für mich als Neuling, ....
> TOLL !!
> Mein Fazit: Super nette Gruppe bzw. Truppe und ne schöne Tour und vielen Dank an die Mitfahrer, die schon mal auf mich warten mussten !!



auch von mir nochmals ein Danke an alle Mitfahrer, an die unkomplizierte, lustige Gruppe und die gute Stimmung!
die trails waren prima und das Tempo passte, obwohl LosPaul (jajajaj) den Guide mimte, aber glücklicherweise zu Beginn etwas schwächelte...
(auweia, jetzt bin ich auf seine Antwort gespannt!)
- die angekündigten hm (bei mir 423) wurden eingehalten !
*mein Fazit*: immer wieder gerne dabei, nur...
beim nächsten Mal werde ich an der Mühle nur noch Pfannkuchen und keine 2 Weizen mehr trinken:
bei der abschließenden Abfahrt nach Hopevalley habe ich mich am Bordstein (den ich abgeflacht wähnte) gewaffelt und mir gehörig den re. Daumen gestaucht! das musste nicht sein!


----------



## Kettenfresser (10. September 2009)

2RaFa schrieb:


> auch von mir nochmals ein Danke an alle Mitfahrer, an die unkomplizierte, lustige Gruppe und die gute Stimmung!
> die trails waren prima und das Tempo passte, obwohl LosPaul (jajajaj) den Guide mimte, aber glücklicherweise zu Beginn etwas schwächelte...
> (auweia, jetzt bin ich auf seine Antwort gespannt!)
> - die angekündigten hm (bei mir 423) wurden eingehalten !
> ...



- Der Pfannkuchen sah echt lecker aus , aber danach wieder auf´s Rad zu kommen 


- Gute Besserung Heiner


----------



## Cubanita (10. September 2009)

Auch von mir natürlich "Gute Besserung"


----------



## Jajaja (10. September 2009)

2RaFa schrieb:


> ...
> die trails waren prima und das Tempo passte, obwohl LosPaul (jajajaj) den Guide mimte, aber glücklicherweise zu Beginn etwas schwächelte...
> (auweia, jetzt bin ich auf seine Antwort gespannt!)



... ich sach jetzt ma nix ... 

_Nächstes mal hole ich die dicke Wade raus ..._ 



2RaFa schrieb:


> beim nächsten Mal werde ich an der Mühle nur noch Pfannkuchen und keine 2 Weizen mehr trinken:
> bei der abschließenden Abfahrt nach Hopevalley habe ich mich am Bordstein (den ich abgeflacht wähnte) gewaffelt und mir gehörig den re. Daumen gestaucht! das musste nicht sein!



... üben, üben, üben ... 
oder einfach 'nen Fahrtechnikkurs bei Herrn J. belegen_ ... ... nee, war nur 'n Spaß ..._ 

Gute Besserung!


----------



## juchhu (10. September 2009)

Jajaja schrieb:


> ... ich sach jetzt ma nix ...
> 
> _Nächstes mal hole ich die dicke Wade raus ..._
> 
> ...



Nicht die schlechteste Idee.
Hat man gestern wieder im Uphilltraining auf Downhilltrails gesehen.
Beim Biketreff Saaler Mühle gibt das als Zugabe.


----------



## Jajaja (10. September 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> ...



Wat machst Du hier Du Flachtaucher? Ab in Deinen Lampen-, Mühlen-, Baumarkt- oder was weiß ich was für einen Fred!


----------



## juchhu (10. September 2009)

Jajaja schrieb:


> Wat machst Du hier Du Flachtaucher? Ab in Deinen Lampen-, Mühlen-, Baumarkt- oder was weiß ich was für einen Fred!



Wenn Du schon schwächelst, sollte ich in Deiner Nähe bleiben.
Wg. Weltherrschaft und Übernahme und so.
Schick die Jungs mal zu mir.

Ich hatte gestern mit An- und Abreise 45 km und knapp 900 hm in den Beinen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (10. September 2009)

Könnte es vielleicht auch an dem Liter Weizenbier gelegen haben?


----------



## i-men (10. September 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Wg. Weltherrschaft und Übernahme und so.
> Schick die Jungs mal zu mir.



Und wat mach ich dann mit meiner abgeschraubten rechten Pedale 

@2RaFa   Mensch Heiner, Dich kann man aber auch nicht alleine lassen. Gute Besserung, damit Du nächste Woche wieder am Start bist.


----------



## juchhu (10. September 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Könnte es vielleicht auch an dem Liter Weizenbier gelegen haben?



Würde ich ihm ja gerne zugestehen ,
Aber Zeugen berichten vom Schwächeln ab Tourbeginn.
Das stimmt mich hoffnungsvoll bedenklich.


----------



## juchhu (10. September 2009)

i-men schrieb:


> Und wat mach ich dann mit meiner abgeschraubten rechten Pedale


Brauchst einen Schrauberkurs oder eine neue rechte Pedale?


----------



## i-men (10. September 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Könnte es vielleicht auch an dem Liter Weizenbier gelegen haben?



Da haben wir es wieder. Das Kawubdich war schuld.


----------



## i-men (10. September 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Brauchst einen Schrauberkurs oder eine neue rechte Pedale?



Ich brauche ne angepasste Auslastung, damit sich die Anschaffung von 2 Pedalen gelohnt hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## i-men (10. September 2009)

i-men schrieb:


> Da haben wir es wieder. Das Kawubdich war schuld.



Das bezog sich jetzt auf Heiners Heimweg Vorfall.


----------



## juchhu (10. September 2009)

i-men schrieb:


> Ich brauche ne angepasste Auslastung, damit sich die Anschaffung von 2 Pedalen gelohnt hat.



Verstehe.
Ich sag doch, diese Wellness-Kriterien sind nichts für unseren Ralfi.
Der ist ein maßloser Racer, ein Vollblutrennpferd.
Der kann einfach keine langsame Gangart.
Dann schwächelt er und wird noch krank.


----------



## Korfu (10. September 2009)

Herrlich hier

War echt ne gute Tour mit netten Trails
Komme gerne wieder.
Bis Mittwoch dann 
Gruß Korfu


----------



## Jajaja (11. September 2009)

Kawubdich schreibt sich (glaube ich ) mit "pp" ... aber dat hat der Herr J. sowieso nicht gemerkt . 

Nochmal: *Kawuppdisch*

Das Wort ist z.Zt. nur insiderkompatibel und nicht weltherrschaftsfähig ... 

Schwächeln ist übrigens chronisch. Dat hört erst mit Kawuppdisch auf ...


----------



## peter1bike (11. September 2009)

Ja, jajaja, war eine echt schöne Tour, mit traumhaften Rahmenbedingungen  und dabei darf das Kawuppdisch natürlich nicht fehlen.

Ich bin ja neu hier, aber wer ist eigentlich der Herr J? Schreibt der nur oder fährt er auch?


----------



## Jajaja (11. September 2009)

peter1bike schrieb:


> Ja, jajaja, war eine echt schöne Tour, mit traumhaften Rahmenbedingungen  und dabei darf das Kawuppdisch natürlich nicht fehlen.
> 
> Ich bin ja neu hier, aber wer ist eigentlich der Herr J? Schreibt der nur oder fährt er auch?



Der existiert nur virtuell. Sozusagen hier im "second live" ...


----------



## juchhu (11. September 2009)

peter1bike schrieb:


> Ja, jajaja, war eine echt schöne Tour, mit traumhaften Rahmenbedingungen  und dabei darf das Kawuppdisch natürlich nicht fehlen.
> 
> *Ich bin ja neu hier, aber wer ist eigentlich der Herr J? Schreibt der nur oder fährt er auch?*



Yepp, seit Frühjahr mindestens einmal die Woche als Bikeguide ab Biketreff Saaler Mühle. Wenns nur virtuell wäre, könnte Ralfi besser schlafen.


----------



## Jajaja (11. September 2009)

Hab gerade was interessantes gefunden:

*Kawuppdich* 

Passt doch - oder? 

Quasi: KFL mit Kawuppdich ^^


----------



## Kettenfresser (11. September 2009)

Jajaja schrieb:


> Hab gerade was interessantes gefunden:
> 
> *Kawuppdich*
> 
> ...



 Well*kawuppdich*ness Tauglich .


----------



## Montana (11. September 2009)

Hmmm ... geht mich ja eigentlich nichts an, aber trotzdem.

Das Niveau hier und besonders im _Konkurrenz_thread ist meiner Meinung nach extrem gesunken und das ist sehr schade.

Martin hat schon recht mit seiner Äusserung, dass die diversen Postings den biketreff in Bensberg und den dahinter steckenden Verband für einige Leute deutlich interessanter machen.  Das nennt man Marketing.

Mir gings es hier eigentlich um das Angebot zum Zusammentreffen von unterschiedlichsten Fahradfahrern. Ob alt oder jung ob stark oder schwach, jede(r) war willkommen. Und die Strategie _(die natürlich keine war)_ ist auch aufgegangen. Das Ganze ohne jegliche Verpflichtung. Ich habe z.B. niemals jemand aufgefordert überhaupt einen Fahrradhelm an zuziehen

Mit Jörg habe ich oft ein halbes Jahr keinen oder nur sehr wenig Kontakt gehabt und die Sache lief trotzdem einfach problemlos. 

Jetzt gibt es seit einiger Zeit dieses doofe Hin und Her. Dazu habe ich persönlich keine große Lust und mache das auch nicht mit.  

Man sollte das Ganze nicht so übetreiben: 

Es geht doch nur um Fahradfahren und das Fahrrad ist traditionell gesehen ein _arme Leute Fortbewegsmittel_. 
(siehe hier  unter Bedeutung als Verkehrsmittel)

Tut mir Leid,  meiner Meinung nach grenzen hier manche Diskussionen an Perversion.   

Schönes Wochenende _Guido _


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (11. September 2009)

Hallo Guido... 
hallo KFLer

...ich bin ja jetzt weg... aber dennoch... der KFL war immer eine Angebot ohne Verpflichtungen und wird es auch hoffentlich immer bleiben... Ich bin als Guide immer mit der Einstellung "Ich biete an was mir Spaß macht und wer daran teilnehmen möchte ist dazu herzlich willkommen" rein gegangen und habe auch immer Spaß dran gehabt... Ich glaube die Teilnehmer auch (wenn nicht gerad mal wieder plötzlich 'ne Rampe aufgetaucht ist )... Sowas wie Konkurenz gab es nie... ganz im Gegenteil es gab immer mal wieder Besuch bei oder von anderen Feierabendgruppen . Das was unser Herr J. hier betreibt ist leider sehr traurig... Es wird mit höherer Teilnehmerzahl geprahlt... Es ist die Rede von sekündlich neuen Mitgliedsanträgen und der Freude über einegehende Einzugsermächtigungen...  Naja er brauch's halt... Ich weiß nicht wie man diese Krankheit nennt... aber *Bitte *(!!!) liebe KFLer, laßt euch nicht anstecken... Macht den Treff weiter so weiter wie bisher. Es geht darum, dass die Leute die nach Brück kommen dort ihren Spaß haben... Schiet egool, ob andere Leute woanders mehr oder weniger Spaß haben. Es soll jeder dort biken wo und mit wem er möchte und die anderen einfach in Ruhe lassen... Also los geht biken...

Ich mach das nämlich jetzt auch und zwar 8 Tage in Finale Ligure... 

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## hama687 (11. September 2009)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Also los geht biken...
> 
> Ich mach das nämlich jetzt auch und zwar 8 Tage in Finale Ligure...
> 
> ...





Viel Spass, lass es krachen


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (11. September 2009)

2RaFa schrieb:


> bei der abschließenden Abfahrt nach Hopevalley habe ich mich am Bordstein (den ich abgeflacht wähnte) gewaffelt und mir gehörig den re. Daumen gestaucht! das musste nicht sein!


Salve! Lieber Heiner, was machst Du für Sachen
Schnelle Genesung wünsche ich Dir und Deinem Daumen
LG, Günther
PS: Fahre jetzt auch Deine Hausmarke


----------



## FranG (11. September 2009)

Leute, hackt mal nicht auf euch rum, geht lieber Bergrad fahren!
Hat heute Abend spontan jemand Lust auf ein knackiges "Leerfahren" am Freitag? Also so ca. 1-2 Stunden Gas geben auf FAB im KF. Ich könnte so gegen 19 Uhr in Brück sein. Am besten per PM melden...

Frank


----------



## 2RaFa (11. September 2009)

Jajaja schrieb:


> .
> ... üben, üben, üben ...
> oder einfach 'nen Fahrtechnikkurs bei Herrn J. belegen_ ... ... nee, war nur 'n Spaß ..._


is ja wohl ein schlechter Scherz...

aber zu meinem Sturz: es war das KAWUPPDICH, und der daraus resultierende Koordinationsmangel bzw. die Fehleinschätzung der Wahrnehmungsleistung!
und für mich gilt daher ab sofort wieder - nicht nur beim Motorrad- oder Autofahren:
Alkohol am Steuer bleibt eine Gefahr, besonders im Dunkeln!



Montana schrieb:


> Das Niveau hier und besonders im _Konkurrenz_thread ist meiner Meinung nach extrem gesunken und das ist sehr schade....


Hallo Guido,
schön mal wieder was von dir zu hören, noch schöner wäre es, dich bald mal wieder als Mitfahrer begrüßen zu können!
meine Meinung zu deinem Einwand:
ich persönlich möchte die zugegeben manchmal etwas ausufernden Kommentare zu bestimmten "events" oder "guides" nicht dazu benutzen, das Niveau des threads herunterzureden (allerdings kenne ich den "Konkurrenzthread" auch nicht!).
Ich finde es mitunter sogar recht auflockernd und erheiternd - und im übrigen spiegeln die meisten Kommentare doch eher die Begeisterung wider, die in der Mittwochs-Truppe nach einer schönen Tour herrscht. Das ist uns allen auch mal ein bisschen Blödelei wert - oder?


----------



## Montana (11. September 2009)

2RaFa schrieb:


> ....
> 
> meine Meinung zu deinem Einwand:
> ... (allerdings kenne ich den "Konkurrenzthread" auch nicht!).



Sorry Heiner, aber wenn es Dich interessiert, dann solltest Du ihn lesen und die direkte Verknüpfung zu der KFL Sache herausfinden. 

Es geht nicht um Blödelei, sondern es geht von _Erbsenzählerei_ bis zu direkten persönlichen Angriffen. 

Das ist und bleibt ganz einfach niveaulos und das mag ich nicht. 

Schönes Wochenende und bis bald.

Guido

*Edith :* Ich habe noch das ganz gezielte Mitfahrer Abwerben vergessen, das habe ich im ganzen Köln / Bonner Raum so noch nicht erlebt.


----------



## Rhoder (11. September 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> Sorry Heiner, aber wenn es Dich interessiert, dann solltest Du ihn lesen und die direkte Verknüpfung zu der KFL Sache herausfinden.
> 
> Es geht nicht um Blödelei, sondern es geht von _Erbsenzählerei_ bis zu direkten persönlichen Angriffen.
> 
> ...



Da muss ich dir recht geben, da es einige Leute aus eurer "alten" Zeit einfach nicht aufgeben  "niveaulose" Attacken und teilweise persönliche Angriffe in dem "anderen" Forum posten.
Beiträge und Werbung von J. sind eine Sache, aber o.g. Angriffe gehen immer von anderer Seite aus. 
Gegenreaktionen kann ich dann gut verstehen.
Manchmal bezweifel ich das hinter den Nicks tatsächlich Erwachsene stecken, bei den Äußerungen.

Eigentlich wollttten wir hier nur in BGL einen Treff organisieren...aber wir lassen uns das nicht von so ein paar Forenkasparn kaputtmachen... So long, man sieht sich vielleicht nochmal im Wald....

Gruß Rhoder


----------



## stardust1234 (11. September 2009)

Hi Zusammen,

ich stecke gerade in Hangzhou, kann nicht schlafen und verfolge gerade "beide" Freds und fühle mich sehr unterhalten, zunächst danke dafür .-)))
Ich kenne keinen von euch persönlich (was sich im übrigen bald ändern wird) aber selten habe Ich so einen Müll eines Mitgliedes in einem Forum gelesen, der immer wieder versucht, Werbung für seinen Verband zu machen. Ob "er" dadurch mehr Mitglieder bekommt oder nicht ist zumindestens mir völlig egal. 
Die penetrante Art und Weise ist einfach zum :kotz:
Im übrigen fande Ich das Posting von Guido sehr passend!!

@Delgado @jajaj @i-men
Und Deine/Eure auch 

Mein NB Akku ist leider gleich leer, ich werde mich später melden und den Beitrag ergänzen!

Bis dahin ein schönes WE 

Stardust


----------



## Oliver111182 (11. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen 

Gibt es eigentlich besondere Lichtvorraussetzungen bei euch?

Wenn eine Zabo-Selbstbaulampe ausreichend ist, würde ich ab übernächsten Mittwoch mal bei euch mitfahren. Bis zu diesem Mittwoch schaffe ich es nicht, da wird es nochmal Saaler Mühle sein.

Grüße aus Bensberg
Oli (ein Marketingresistenter)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2RaFa (11. September 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> Sorry Heiner, aber wenn es Dich interessiert, dann solltest Du ihn lesen und die direkte Verknüpfung zu der KFL Sache herausfinden.
> *Edit :* Ich habe noch das ganz gezielte Mitfahrer Abwerben vergessen, das habe ich im ganzen Köln / Bonner Raum so noch nicht erlebt.



Guido. meinst du das hier?: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=393204&page=10

ich hab es gerade nur mal angelesen und mir ist jetzt nochmal klar geworden, warum ich mich lieber im KFL aufhalte statt weiter nördlich!
mein Tipp:
ignorieren, no comments! und mittwochs einfach nur schöne, zwanglose, entspannte  und werbefreie Touren mit angenehmen und unterhaltsamen Menschen genießen; denn das "Niveau" der KFL-Mittwochsrunde ist super, da ist es egal, was in threads zu lesen ist, da muss man sich keine Sorgen machen - und, lieber Guido: 
hoffentlich bist du bald wieder dabei - wir vermissen dich!


----------



## Enrgy (11. September 2009)

Oliver111182 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Gibt es eigentlich besondere Lichtvorraussetzungen bei euch?




Wichtig ist bei der Dauer der KFL-Touren eher die Reichweite des Akkus als die des Leuchtmittels...


----------



## Jerd (11. September 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Wichtig ist bei der Dauer der KFL-Touren eher die Reichweite des Akkus als die des Leuchtmittels...



True  Der Akku sollte schon bis 22:30 Uhr + eventuelle Heimfahrt reichen. Oder 2 Lampen: 1 Straße, 1 Wald.

Man kann KFL aber durchaus auch mit Funzeln wie etwa Sigma Mirage (ohne X) fahren, habe ich heute mit dem Paule noch gemacht - quasi als Abschied bevor am Montag die Lupine Tesla kommt


----------



## Jajaja (11. September 2009)

Jerd schrieb:


> True  Der Akku sollte schon bis 22:30 Uhr + eventuelle Heimfahrt reichen. Oder 2 Lampen: 1 Straße, 1 Wald.
> 
> Man kann KFL aber durchaus auch mit Funzeln wie etwa Sigma Mirage (ohne X) fahren, habe ich heute mit dem Paule noch gemacht - quasi als Abschied bevor am Montag die Lupine Tesla kommt



Jajaja! Geht alles. Und irgendwann kommt wohl jeder ernsthafte Biker auf richtiges Licht. Auch ich habe mich teuer hochgehangelt ... 

*Welcome to the Lupine-Club!* 



Oliver111182 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Gibt es eigentlich besondere Lichtvorraussetzungen bei euch?



... nö, jibbet nich. Der Fahrer muß immer selber klarkommen. 



Oliver111182 schrieb:


> Wenn eine Zabo-Selbstbaulampe ausreichend ist, würde ich ab übernächsten Mittwoch mal bei euch mitfahren. Bis zu diesem Mittwoch schaffe ich es nicht, da wird es nochmal Saaler Mühle sein.



Zabo-Selbstbaulampe? Das ist doch die berühmte Duftlampe - gell ... ... oder die Fackelmann Variante?
Ich habe große Achtung vor gekonntem Selbstbau! 

*... und - wir nehmen Dich gerne mit!*


----------



## Jajaja (11. September 2009)

@Guido: Immer locker durch die Hose atmen!

Das ganze Gewitter war einfach mal notwendig und gar nicht mal niveaulos.
Sehr viel Satire mit einem Schuß Lebenscabaret.

@Rhoder: Ich denke gegen Dich und Deine Intention hat niemand etwas. Vielleicht sollten wir mal ein *"KFL meets SM"* starten und dabei die Friedenspfeife rauchen.
Nur - ich für meinen Teil erkläre den *Verbandsknallfrosch* ausdrücklich zur *"Persona non grata"* ... 
Denk mal drüber nach. Warum eigentlich nicht? Wir führen dann auch mal vor was "Kawuppdich" heißt ... gell Heiner ... 

Paul


----------



## Delgado (11. September 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> Man sollte das Ganze nicht so übetreiben



Rischtisch Guid(e)o 


Ist doch alles nur Fopperei.
Nur die Wenigsten nehmen das ernst.

Lass Dich nicht nerven und komm Mittwoch mit.
Weiß zwar noch nicht wie ich demnächst aus dem weiten KöFo nach Hause komme (Wegfall meiner Zweitwohnung) aber ich hab ja auch schonmehr als einmal da gezeltet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (11. September 2009)

Oliver111182 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Gibt es eigentlich besondere Lichtvorraussetzungen bei euch?
> 
> ...



Du bist doch Captain Hightower,

auch so eine unfreiwilllige Werbe-Ikone des Chefs 


Na dann herzlich willkommen


----------



## Montana (11. September 2009)

Jajaja schrieb:


> @Guido: Immer locker durch die Hose atmen!
> 
> Das ganze Gewitter war einfach mal notwendig und gar nicht mal niveaulos.
> Sehr viel Satire mit einem Schuß Lebenscabaret.
> ...



OK ... aber ich sehe das doch etwas anders.

Du hast nun hier berechtigterweise das Sagen bzw. Schreiben.

Viel Glück und Erfolg dabei.


----------



## Oliver111182 (12. September 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Du bist doch Captain Hightower,
> auch so eine unfreiwilllige Werbe-Ikone des Chefs
> Na dann herzlich willkommen



Wurde ich hier auch schon irgendwo Hightower genannt? Aber bin's gewohnt, hab den sogar auf dem Torwarttrikot 




Jajaja schrieb:


> Zabo-Selbstbaulampe? Das ist doch die berühmte Duftlampe - gell ... ... oder die Fackelmann Variante?
> Ich habe große Achtung vor gekonntem Selbstbau!
> 
> *... und - wir nehmen Dich gerne mit!*



Es wird die Duftlampe. Ein wenig Farbe ans Rad bringen.
Das Basteln ist auch mal wieder eine schöne Abwechslung zum Büroalltag.
Hoffe, dass ich dann bis übernächsten Mittwoch fertig bin, bzw. alles hierhabe. Meine Funzel reicht höchstens als Positionslicht oder für SM. Letzten Mittwoch ging es so gerade noch.

Freu mich schon auf die Gruppe, scheint ein lustiger Haufen zu sein


----------



## Jajaja (12. September 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> Du hast nun hier berechtigterweise das Sagen bzw. Schreiben.



Nö, das bekommen wir wohl im KFL-Kollektiv gemeinsam gestemmt. 
Galeonsfiguren liegen uns wohl allen nicht.

Schade eigentlich, daß Du Dich so aus dem Staub machst. Aber - wo sich eine Tür zutut macht eine andere auf ...
Meine Achtung für die jahrelange harmonische KFL-Arbeit und vor allem für die Idee ist nach wie vor ungebrochen.
Wir werden versuchen Deinen Part weiterzuführen; wohlwissend Dich nie ersetzen zu können.

Paul


----------



## Razzor (12. September 2009)

Jerd schrieb:


> Man kann KFL aber durchaus auch mit Funzeln wie etwa Sigma Mirage (ohne X) fahren, habe ich heute mit dem Paule noch gemacht - quasi als Abschied bevor am Montag die Lupine Tesla kommt



Bin ich eigenlich der einzige Verrückte der noch mit ner Mirage rumfährt? 
Ich glaub ich überleg mir was bis zum Winter ...


----------



## bernhardwalter (12. September 2009)

Was bin ich froh nicht eure Sorgen teilen zu müssen


----------



## 2RaFa (12. September 2009)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> Was bin ich froh nicht eure Sorgen teilen zu müssen


Jawoll; denn das Licht *im *ist wichtiger als das *am *Kopf oder irgendwo drumherum
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








- Hauptsache man weiß wo der Schalter ist!


----------



## Oliver111182 (13. September 2009)

2RaFa schrieb:


> Hauptsache man weiß wo der Schalter ist!



Den Schalter hab ich heute definitiv ausgeschaltet 

Gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-Kao (14. September 2009)

Razzor schrieb:


> Bin ich eigenlich der einzige Verrückte der noch mit ner Mirage rumfährt?



Nö, ich auch. Und irgendwie fährt mir trotzdem niemand wirklich weg  Außer Delgado mit noch weniger Licht


----------



## Delgado (14. September 2009)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Nö, ich auch. Und irgendwie fährt mir trotzdem niemand wirklich weg  Außer Delgado mit noch weniger Licht



Soll ich jetzt den Spruch mit dem Unterbelichteten bringen?

Soll ich .... ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (14. September 2009)

ich habe auch noch die mirage

will es ja nicht zu hell haben im wald. sonst könnnte ich ja auch am tag fahren 

Freu mich schon wieder auf den Mondschein in der Wahnerheide im Winterpokal.

Hoffe das ich dann wieder KFLer bei mir begrüßen darf.


----------



## LisaKF (14. September 2009)

hallo, welches nievau fahrt ihr denn so mittlerweile? ich suche eine gruppe mit der man mal fahren kann. bin allerdings nicht solang dabei! liebe grüße, lisa


----------



## Kettenfresser (14. September 2009)

LisaKF schrieb:


> hallo, welches nievau fahrt ihr denn so mittlerweile? ich suche eine gruppe mit der man mal fahren kann. bin allerdings nicht solang dabei! liebe grüße, lisa



Hallo Lisa , das Niveau ist gemütlich , auch wenn ein paar Spitzen das letzte mal eingebaut worden ist ( nicht war Paul ). Aber keine Sorge bist jetzt haben wir noch keinen verloren . Was bist du denn bist jetzt so gefahren


----------



## hama687 (14. September 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Aber keine Sorge bist jetzt haben wir noch keinen verloren .



 NEIN?


----------



## Kettenfresser (14. September 2009)

hama687 schrieb:


> NEIN?



Keine die sich da nicht auskennen


----------



## i-men (15. September 2009)

Wellnesstermin ist Online


----------



## grünschnabel46 (15. September 2009)

moin zusammen ,

komme morgen aus ehrenfeld angereist ...

@ Karl / others: treffen wir uns irgendwo zur gemeinsamen Anfahrt ?

Gruß,

udo


----------



## karbu (15. September 2009)

Hallo Udo,
ich bin 17,30 Uhr Ecke Nussbaumer-Overbeckstr.

Gruß Karl.


----------



## Razzor (16. September 2009)

Wo gehts denn heute genau lang?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grünschnabel46 (16. September 2009)

..ich fahr erst mal dem Karl hinterher ...alles weitere macht der Guide..

Bis später ,

udo


----------



## Kettenfresser (16. September 2009)

Machen wir das nicht alle


----------



## Razzor (16. September 2009)

Dann bin ich mal dabei


----------



## peter1bike (16. September 2009)

Es fehlen noch die Anmeldungen von ... KAWUPPDICH und von dem Fahrer, der davon immer umfällt........

@Montana: Lieber Guido wie sieht es den mit Deiner Teilnahme aus?

Bis heute Abend


----------



## Kettenfresser (16. September 2009)

peter1bike schrieb:


> Es fehlen noch die Anmeldungen von ... KAWUPPDICH und von dem Fahrer, der davon immer umfällt........
> 
> @Montana: Lieber Guido wie sieht es den mit Deiner Teilnahme aus?
> 
> Bis heute Abend


KAWUPPDICH kann glaube ich nicht . Was die anderen angeht , wetter soll gut werden


----------



## Montana (16. September 2009)

peter1bike schrieb:


> Es fehlen noch die Anmeldungen von ... KAWUPPDICH und von dem Fahrer, der davon immer umfällt........
> 
> @Montana: Lieber Guido wie sieht es den mit Deiner Teilnahme aus?
> 
> Bis heute Abend



Hallo Peter und der Rest 

Das ist ja prima, dass es heute Abend wieder mindestens 8 Leute werden. die durch den Königsforst düsen. 

Der arme Montana ist heute noch nicht dabei aber _er scharrt innerlich bereits wieder mit den Hufen _  
Wie es nächste Woche aussieht weiss er auch noch nicht, aber danach ist er bestimmt wieder öfter dabei. 
Er muss dafür aber zunächst mal wieder etwas trainieren bzw. überhaupt mal wieder aufs Fahrrad steigen 

Ich wünsche euch allen sehr viel Spass heute Abend. Bringt den Wald und die Wiesen zum Strahlen  

Grüße an alle

Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (16. September 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> Hallo Peter und der Rest
> 
> Das ist ja prima, dass es heute Abend wieder mindestens 8 Leute werden. die durch den Königsforst düsen.
> 
> ...















Er kommt wieder


----------



## Cubanita (16. September 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Was die anderen angeht , wetter soll gut werden


 
Dann möchte ich bitte auch mitspielen (-fahren)  

Ich hoffe Sven motiviert mich an den Steigungen wieder so toll wie das letzte Mal


----------



## 2RaFa (16. September 2009)

peter1bike schrieb:


> Es fehlen noch die Anmeldungen von ... KAWUPPDICH und von dem Fahrer, der davon immer umfällt........



also wenn ich so freundlich aufgefordert werde, dann melde ich mich doch gleich mal an - mit noch leicht gestauchtem Daumen, aber garantiert ohne KAWUPPDICH ...


----------



## Kettenfresser (16. September 2009)

Cubanita schrieb:


> Dann möchte ich bitte auch mitspielen (-fahren)
> 
> Ich hoffe Sven motiviert mich an den Steigungen wieder so toll wie das letzte Mal



Aber sicher


----------



## 2RaFa (16. September 2009)

2RaFa schrieb:


> ..., aber garantiert ohne KAWUPPDICH ...



selten zitiere ich mich selbst, aber nach GOOGELN im rheinischen Lexikon heißt...

*kawuppdich*

_überstürzt, rasendschnell Er fuhr kawuppdich um die Ecke. *Kawuppdich *Kraft, Stärke Die Karre hat ordentlich Kawuppdich unter der Haube._


... ziehe ich meine Garantie zurück!


----------



## Jajaja (16. September 2009)

Viel Spaß heute Abend! ... Und geht wohl dosiert mit dem *Kawuppdich* um ...


----------



## Kettenfresser (17. September 2009)

So ich fang mal an "Ingo" danke für die schöne Tour. 

- Schöne Strecke 

- Coole Downhills 

- Fiese Anstiege 

- Nette Ortschaften 

Ein paar neue Wörter kenn ich jetzt auch , und zum Schluss das Kreisfahren stimmt schon mal für den WP ein


----------



## Cubanita (17. September 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> zum Schluss das Kreisfahren stimmt schon mal für den WP ein


 

Ich kann mich nur anschließen, schöne Tour......

Oder kurz gesagt: Et wor widder schön mit Üch rad zu fahre


----------



## ghostgirl (17. September 2009)

Hi Ihr KFL-Fahrer,
ich komme aus Rodenkirchen und hätte Interesse mal mitzufahren, wenn mich mitnehmt???


----------



## Korfu (17. September 2009)

Ja war wieder ne super tolle Tour. 



ghostgirl schrieb:


> Hi Ihr KFL-Fahrer,
> ich komme aus Rodenkirchen und hätte Interesse mal mitzufahren, wenn mich mitnehmt???



Klar nehmen wir dich mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghostgirl (17. September 2009)

Super, aber wie erfahre ich das. Verabredet Ihr Euch hier im Netz...????


----------



## Kettenfresser (17. September 2009)

ghostgirl schrieb:


> Super, aber wie erfahre ich das. Verabredet Ihr Euch hier im Netz...????



Willkommen im IBC , 

Meist werde die Termine hier verlinkt.
zu 99 % Fahren die immer Mittwochs um 18:30 Uhr von Köln Brück.

Aber wenn du mobil bist ( Auto ) oder eine gute Kondition kannst du ha auch zu anderen Standorten anreisen. 
Siehst du oben Links den gelbe Kasten 

Last Minute Biking   dort werde alle ausgeschiebenden Termine erfasst und somit hast du alles auf einem Blick .
Ach falls der Begriff LMB auftaucht , ist einfach Last Minute Biking abgekürzt


----------



## ghostgirl (17. September 2009)

Danke für Deine Infos Sven,
Köln-Brück kenn ich, hab mal in der Nähe gewohnt. Schade heute wäre so tolles Wetter gewesen. Dann könnte ich ja für nächste Woche noch mal anklopfen oder....smile.

lg Claudia


----------



## Kettenfresser (17. September 2009)

ghostgirl schrieb:


> Danke für Deine Infos Sven,
> Köln-Brück kenn ich, hab mal in der Nähe gewohnt. Schade heute wäre so tolles Wetter gewesen. Dann könnte ich ja für nächste Woche noch mal anklopfen oder....smile.
> 
> lg Claudia



Das Stimmt Claudia ,Termin wird auf jedenfall hier reingesetzt . 
Und keine Angst wir beissen nicht . Alles nette Leute


----------



## fdheidkamp (17. September 2009)

Aus KTT01-MTB wird MTB RheinBerg e.V., Das Mountainbike Team im Bergischen Land







Zum 31.12. diesen Jahres wird durch einen Vorstandbeschluß die Radsportabteilung ( MTB ) unberührt von der weiteren Vereinsarbeit des Hauptvereines, dem Kölner Triathlon Team 01, aufgelöst.


Die Sportler die in dieser Abteilung unterwegs sind haben ihre Wurzeln, mit den Worten eines Mountainbikers, hier im Rheinisch Bergischen Kreis sodaß es naheliegend war einen Verein mit dieser Ausrichtung neu zu gründen.

Der allgemeine Tenor von vielen auch seit X-Hardt ist, dass eine lokale Positionierung deutlicher werden soll.


Am 10.09. hat die Gründungssitzung des Vereines stattgefunden und jeder Interessierte ist herzlich eingeladen diesem mit der bekannt hohen Motivation, der aktiven Jugendarbeit, dem überragenden Touren- und Trainingsangebot, der materiellen Unterstützung und vielem mehr beizutreten.


Alle Infos dazu findet Ihr unter www.mtbrb.de









Wir freuen uns auf einen gemeinsamen Weg.


----------



## 2RaFa (17. September 2009)

Cubanita schrieb:


> Ich kann mich nur anschließen, schöne Tour......
> Oder kurz gesagt: Et wor widder schön mit Üch rad zu fahre



auch wenn ich aus Bequemlichkeit schon in Hoffnungsthal wieder ausgestiegen bin:
es war eine schöne Runde, bei der ich - dank i-men-guiding - sogar in Hoffnungsthal noch einen neuen trail kennenlernte durfte; 
und der hatte es in sich ... und unterhaltsam war es außerdem: 
als "Grünschnabel" kopfüber auf den selbigen stürzte und sich wieder aufgerappelt hatte, kam die Antwort auf die Frage "wie gehts denn?" von einem Mitfahrer: "... wahrscheinlich besser als vorher!"
und als "Karbu" mal wieder vermisst wurde war die Antwort auf "wo isser denn?" sehr schlicht und einleuchtend: "der fährt noch Rad..."
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fazit: Dank an alle Mitfahrer - es macht immer wieder Spass !
bis zum nächsten Mal!


----------



## Enrgy (17. September 2009)

fdheidkamp schrieb:


> Aus KTT01-MTB wird MTB RheinBerg e.V., Das Mountainbike Team im Bergischen Land




Hört sich verwirrend an, bei Rheinberg denke ich zunächst an die Stadt am Niederrhein....
Da ist der Zusatz "Bergisches Land" schon recht nützlich.
Viel Erfolg mit dem "kleinen r"


----------



## fdheidkamp (17. September 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Hört sich verwirrend an, bei Rheinberg denke ich zunächst an die Stadt am Niederrhein....
> Da ist der Zusatz "Bergisches Land" schon recht nützlich.
> Viel Erfolg mit dem "kleinen r"



Nix versteh kleines r ??? RheinBerg  ... Großes R großes B


----------



## Enrgy (17. September 2009)

fdheidkamp schrieb:


> Nix versteh kleines r ??? RheinBerg  ... Großes R großes B




och, der domainname mtbrb erinnerte mich nur an den mtbvd... welcher auch gerne mal "kleines v" genannt wird *wegduck*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## i-men (17. September 2009)

Kurzer Tourbericht zur Mittwochs Wellness Runde.

Es trafen sich 10 bestens gelaunte Biker am Parkplatz, die da namentlich waren:
Jenzz
Karbu
Korfu
Cubanita
2RaFa
Grünschnabel46
Peter1Bike
Kettenfresser
Razzor
und der i-men

Los ging es pünktlich ein wenig Zickzack Richtung Forsbach. Dabei haben wir den langen Westtrail mal hochwärts befahren. Das war mal eine nette Abwechslung, wenn gleich auch einige Matschlochdurchfahrverweigerer dabei waren. Und leider waren die Gelegenheiten diese in richtig aussehende MTBler zu verwandeln, danach nicht mehr so üppig.In Forsbach angekommen ging es über ein wenig Asphalt Richtung Bike Spielplatz, den wir aber über den Seiteneinstieg erreichten. Nach dem immer wieder härrlischen Downhill, ging es wieder hübsch über den Büchel aufwärts. Nach ner kleinen erfolgreichen Teilnehmersucheinlage, ging es über den Volberg Trail wieder abwärts. Wie sich raus stellte war der ein wenig tricky und veranlasste 2 Teilnehmer zu glimpflichen Flugeinlagen. Unten angekommen, verabschiedeten wir unseren noch vom letzten Kawupdichunfall noch leicht ledierten 2RaFa. Über die Strassenpassage Julweg haben wir dann die notwendigen Höhenmeter wieder gut gemacht.
Quer durch Forsbach ging es Richtung Mühle und das ganz ohne Einkehr
Diesmal hatten wir es nur auf die Trails abgesehen, welche mit frischem Sand bestückt teilweise schön Körner gekostet haben. Weiter ging es auf dem Bahndamm Richtung Sommerberg Friedhof und trailig wieder abwärts. In der knietiefen Rinnenabfahrt blieb unser Peter dann dank seiner dicken Waden kurz stecken, konnte sich aber aus eigener Kraft wieder befreien. Der anschliessende kleine Uphill wurde flux abgehackt und wieder ab in den KF Richtung Kleineichen. Hier wurde Peter1Bike nach Hause entlassen. Weiter ging es gemischt auf Trails und Forstautobahnen Richtung Rath und weiter zum Parkplatz. Besondere Ereignisse ausser den gut gegangenen Flugeinlagen. Eine Handvoll kleiner Verfahrer des Guides, welche sich zumindest teilweise auch Dank der Sackgassen nicht kaschieren liessen. Die Mitbiker haben es aber gelassen mit gemacht und es als vorbereitende Kreisfahrmassnahmen zum Winterpokal gesehen.

Die Tourdaten waren 37,5km bei 693hm.

Bes demnäx


----------



## 2RaFa (17. September 2009)

i-men schrieb:


> ...verabschiedeten wir unseren noch vom letzten Kawupdichunfall *noch leicht ledierten* 2RaFa. Über die Strassenpassage *Julweg *haben wir dann die *notwendigen*  Höhenmeter wieder gut gemacht.
> Die Tourdaten waren 37,5km bei *693hm*



Respekt und Gratulation!
aber: ich war zwar kaum noch lädiert - aber ehrlich gesagt einfach nur zu schlapp für den Julweg und für das, was danach noch folgte!
meine Tourdaten: 28,5 km bei *275hm - *die zusätzlichen *notwendigen* *(?)* 400hm habe ich mir gerne erspart!


----------



## Jajaja (17. September 2009)

2RaFa schrieb:


> ...die zusätzlichen *notwendigen* *(?)* 400hm habe ich mir gerne erspart!



... Du schwächelst mal wieder ... 

Das werden wir ändern ...


----------



## 2RaFa (17. September 2009)

Jajaja schrieb:


> ... Du schwächelst mal wieder ...
> Das werden wir ändern ...


ok, das mit dem "Schwächeln" hat dich wohl tief getroffen!
andererseits: wenn ich erst mal deine Wadenstärke erreicht habe, hänge ich dich auch am Julweg ab - nur, wie säh das bei mir wohl aus?


----------



## Jajaja (17. September 2009)

2RaFa schrieb:


> ... - nur, wie säh das bei mir wohl aus?



... kraftvoll dynamisch?


----------



## fdheidkamp (17. September 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> och, der domainname mtbrb erinnerte mich nur an den mtbvd... welcher auch gerne mal "kleines v" genannt wird *wegduck*



mtbrheinberg.de war uns zu lang zum tippen.

Netter Vergleich das sind jedoch gänzlich verschiedene Schuhe.
MTBvD versteht sich als Deutschlandweiter Verband mit Regionalgruppen die auch Touren fahren.

Unser Verein ist ein leistungssport- und tourenorientierter Zusammenschluß von Marathon und XC Fahrern sowie Freizeitsportlern hier  aus der Region.
Wir legen sehr viel wert auf unsere Jugendarbeit die bereits zahlreiche Titel aufweist, sowie hervorragende Trainer in den eigenen Reihen hat .
Unser Leistungsangebot und Freizeitwert sollte einmal bei Touren " erfahren " werden.

Siehe auch unsere Homepage Rubrik " Verein "

Wir freuen uns auf gemeinsame Ausfahrten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jajaja (17. September 2009)

Ey Heidkamp, wat spammst Du hier am Thema vorbei? Falscher Fred!


----------



## fdheidkamp (17. September 2009)

sehe kein Problem darin mit Euch oder Ihr mit uns mal zusammen zu fahren !? War nur solch ein Ansinnen von mir.


----------



## ghostgirl (21. September 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Das Stimmt Claudia ,Termin wird auf jedenfall hier reingesetzt .
> Und keine Angst wir beissen nicht . Alles nette Leute


 
OK, das Angebot steht wenn Ihr am Mittwoch fahrt
Ist das der Parkplatz beim Waldfrieden???

lg Claudia


----------



## Kettenfresser (21. September 2009)

ghostgirl schrieb:


> OK, das Angebot steht wenn Ihr am Mittwoch fahrt
> Ist das der Parkplatz beim Waldfrieden???
> 
> lg Claudia



Treffpunkt ist hier :

Parkplatz am Wildwechsel


Termin wird von den Locals noch reingesetzt


----------



## ghostgirl (21. September 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Treffpunkt ist hier :
> 
> Parkplatz am Wildwechsel
> 
> ...


 
Den kenn ich, direkt um die Ecke wohnen meine "EX-Schwiegereltern"
Brauche ich eine Lampe, habe noch keine, war bis jetzt noch nicht nötig. Was würdet Ihr mir empfehlen???

lg Claudia


----------



## Jajaja (21. September 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Termin wird von den Locals noch reingesetzt



... also, ich falle leider aus, da ich bereits seit Tagen mit Infekt auf der Nase (Couch) liege. Da mÃ¼ssen die bewÃ¤hrten Kollegens ran ... 

@Heiner: ... ja, ich schwÃ¤chele! Die nÃ¤chsten Wochen wirst Du mir grenzenlos Ã¼berlegen sein ... 




ghostgirl schrieb:


> Brauche ich eine Lampe, habe noch keine, war bis jetzt noch nicht nÃ¶tig. Was wÃ¼rdet Ihr mir empfehlen???



Ja! Brauchst Du unbedingt!!!!
Aber bitte: Leihe Dir erst einmal fÃ¼r Mittwoch was aus und schau Dir an was die Kollegens so haben. Dann bilde Dir ein eigenes Urteil!

Ansonsten gilt fÃ¼r Beleuchtung wie so oft im Leben: Wer billig kauft, kauft zwei mal, oder drei mal, oder ... 

Noch einen Tip: Frage mal den Jerd. Der hat jetzt frisch eine Tesla. Die zÃ¤hlt bei mir fÃ¼r die knapp â¬ 300,- zur rundum Vernunfts-SorgloslÃ¶sung. Das sollte er aber erst mal bestÃ¤tigen ...


----------



## Kettenfresser (21. September 2009)

ghostgirl schrieb:


> Den kenn ich, direkt um die Ecke wohnen meine "EX-Schwiegereltern"
> Brauche ich eine Lampe, habe noch keine, war bis jetzt noch nicht nötig. Was würdet Ihr mir empfehlen???
> 
> lg Claudia



Licht brauchst du !
Kommt darauf an wieviel du fährst und wieviel Geld du ausgeben möchtest .
Schau mal hier rein http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=92. Da wirst du bestimmt was finden.


----------



## Kettenfresser (21. September 2009)

Jajaja schrieb:


> ... also, ich falle leider aus, da ich bereits seit Tagen mit Infekt auf der Nase (Couch) liege. Da müssen die bewährten Kollegens ran ...
> 
> @Heiner: ... ja, ich schwächele! Die nächsten Wochen wirst Du mir grenzenlos überlegen sein ...
> 
> ...



Gute besserung Paul 
Genau leih dir lieber was aus, dann kannst du ja weitersehen


----------



## Kettenfresser (21. September 2009)

Und wer springt jetzt ein .

-Peter 

-Ingo 

-*Guido *


----------



## i-men (21. September 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Und wer springt jetzt ein .
> 
> -Peter
> 
> ...



Meiner einer.

Hier gibbet die Mittwoch KFL Wellness Runde

Ich denke diesmal wirds mal wieder was Flacheres geben. Vielleicht auch was Gemischtes, mal sehen. Die Richtung überlege ich mir noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stardust1234 (21. September 2009)

i-men schrieb:


> Meiner einer.
> 
> Hier gibbet die Mittwoch KFL Wellness Runde
> 
> Die Richtung überlege ich mir noch.


 
Nicht das es - wie es im Termin steht - bis nach Baden-Württemberg geht


----------



## i-men (21. September 2009)

stardust1234 schrieb:


> Nicht das es - wie es im Termin steht - bis nach Baden-Württemberg geht



Keine schlechte Idee 

Oder doch nicht.
Schon geändert.


----------



## stardust1234 (21. September 2009)

sonst wäre das bis nach BW bei 3 Stunden Fahrtzeit ja auch kein KFL Wellness mehr


----------



## Kettenfresser (21. September 2009)

i-men schrieb:


> Meiner einer.
> 
> Hier gibbet die Mittwoch KFL Wellness Runde
> 
> Ich denke diesmal wirds mal wieder was Flacheres geben. Vielleicht auch was Gemischtes, mal sehen. Die Richtung überlege ich mir noch.




*Sehr schön *​


----------



## 2RaFa (21. September 2009)

Jajaja schrieb:


> ... @Heiner: ... ja, ich schwächele! Die nächsten Wochen wirst Du mir grenzenlos überlegen sein ... ...



@ Jajaja, nenene,
solange ich deine Wadenstärke nicht erreicht habe (und bis dahin sind es min. noch 10 cm!) wirst du mich immer wieder abhängen - am Berg!
außerdem habe ich ebenfalls einen latenten Infekt unterm Trikot - werde also am Mittwoch wahrscheinlich leider auch nicht dabei sein!


----------



## peter1bike (21. September 2009)

Guido,
Ingo würden in die WH fahren, wenn Du wieder etwas Aufbauarbeit betreiben möchtest.
Also flux anmelden
Gruß von Peter


----------



## Jerd (22. September 2009)

Jajaja schrieb:


> Noch einen Tip: Frage mal den Jerd. Der hat jetzt frisch eine Tesla. Die zählt bei mir für die knapp  300,- zur rundum Vernunfts-Sorgloslösung. Das sollte er aber erst mal bestätigen ...



Der Jerd wird *nächste* Woche wieder dabei sein - und würde dann auch eine Tour Richtung Hardt/Dombach/und weiter anbieten wollen.


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (22. September 2009)

Ob ich morgen dabei bin muss ich leider kurzfristig entscheiden, hab mein Knie ein wenig überstrapaziert und jetzt zickt es ein wenig rum.

@Jerd: Haardt klingt super, hab am Freitag festgestellt das die Trails dort schon länger nicht mehr befahren wurden (ich war ganz schön zerkratzt). Da muss mal ne grössere Gruppe biker durchprechen und dem Wildwuchs ein wenig einhalt gebieten


----------



## grünschnabel46 (22. September 2009)

Mahlzeit !

Karl, bist du morgen wieder dabei ? Wenn ja , komme ich so gegen 17:45 an deine Garage , von der Zeit her sollte das reichen .
Ansonsten irrfahrt durch Kölle....

Udo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubanita (22. September 2009)

i-men schrieb:


> Meiner einer.
> 
> Hier gibbet die Mittwoch KFL Wellness Runde
> 
> Ich denke diesmal wirds mal wieder was Flacheres geben. Vielleicht auch was Gemischtes, mal sehen. Die Richtung überlege ich mir noch.


 
Ich wäre sooo gerne mit von der Partie, nur leider hat mich eine Grippe erwischt und ich liege im Bett 
Auf jeden Fall viel Spass und bis nächste Woche


----------



## Jajaja (22. September 2009)

Cubanita schrieb:


> Ich wäre sooo gerne mit von der Partie, nur leider hat mich eine Grippe erwischt und ich liege im Bett
> Auf jeden Fall viel Spass und bis nächste Woche



Jajaja, geht wohl derzeit häufiger um. Gute Besserung Leidensgenosse ...


----------



## i-men (22. September 2009)

Gute Besserung Euch Krankensch....ern.
Und das mir keiner mit Viren am Treffpunkt aufkreuzt und mich ansteckt


----------



## Cubanita (22. September 2009)

Jajaja schrieb:


> Jajaja, geht wohl derzeit häufiger um. Gute Besserung Leidensgenosse ...


 

DANKE !!! Dir natürlich auch! 
Dann mal bis nächste Woche wieder .... Ich freue mich nämlich schon kaputt endlich wieder mit Euch fahren zu können


----------



## Montana (23. September 2009)

peter1bike schrieb:


> Guido,
> Ingo würden in die WH fahren, wenn Du wieder etwas Aufbauarbeit betreiben möchtest.
> Also flux anmelden
> Gruß von Peter



Das ist total nett, Peter, dass Du an mich gedacht hast. 

Aufbauarbeit ist auch sehr gut, jedoch hoffe ich heute Abend eher auf weitere Aufbauarbeit unseres  *FC* . 
Bald geht es aber weiter mit Mtb  (hey ... das reimt sich ja )

Ich wünsche allen viel Spass im Wald ... ich werde bei Bier und Chpis an euch denken.

Grüße an alle

Guido


----------



## stardust1234 (23. September 2009)

Guido, bisher gehts Dir doch beim 2:0 mit Bier und Chips bestimmt gut 
(Wieso habe Ich keine Chips? .-))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (23. September 2009)

stardust1234 schrieb:


> Guido, bisher gehts Dir doch beim 2:0 mit Bier und Chips bestimmt gut
> (Wieso habe Ich keine Chips? .-))



Klar geht es mir gut   

Hoffen wir mal, dass es auch so bleibt :

Chips nehme ich auch keine ... aber 'n Schlückchen  Bier muss sein.

Übrigens: Wieso sind nur 30000 im Stadion  
Na ja. ein paar düsen im Moment durch den Wald und haben hoffentlich auch ihren Spass. 

So jetzt geht es gleich weiter ....


----------



## Montana (23. September 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> Klar geht es mir gut
> 
> Hoffen wir mal, dass es auch so bleibt :
> 
> ...



... und es blieb so  

3:2  gegen den Meister 

und *Poldi *war einfach genial ... auf dem Platz, mit der WH Fahne und in der Südkurve 

Was haben die im Wald verpasst


----------



## Eifelwolf (23. September 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> ... ...Was haben die im Wald verpasst


 
Das Ex-KSC'ler den Ball besser ins Tor schlenzen können als adelige Ex-Bayern.


----------



## Jajaja (23. September 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> Was haben die im Wald verpasst



... nun ja, Handball muß man mögen.


----------



## Montana (23. September 2009)

Jajaja schrieb:


> ... nun ja, Handball muß man mögen.



Stimmt, Paul ... Hauptsache ein Ball ist im Spiel ... 

denn dann lohnen sich auch die Anstrengungen ein bisschen mehr  

@ Helmut

Ich bin da nicht so ganz drin ... wer ist denn nun der Ex- KSCler ?
... und das mit dem Prinz das wird schon ... Grüße in die Eifel


----------



## Eifelwolf (23. September 2009)

Freis - lief bis zum Sommer in den badischen Farben. Man hört es ihm auch noch etwas an .


----------



## Kettenfresser (24. September 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> ... und es blieb so
> 
> 3:2  gegen den Meister
> 
> ...



Dafür habe ich Flugzeuge aus der Nähe gesehen und Peter hat per Handy die Stände durchgegeben , wir waren also fast live dabei


----------



## Kettenfresser (24. September 2009)

Ingo was soll ich da noch sagen 
Eine KFL-Tour der anderen Art  . Dem Guide niemals voraus fahren (der ändert dann plötzlich die Richtung ).
Als es in der WH ging begann dann die Tempoverschärfung . Ich hatte zum Schluss 52 km auf der Uhr bei einem 17,5 Schnitt 
Aber wieder zwei WP-Runden gedreht ( Haus neunzig 1 2 3 ) 


Das war Schwellness Tauglich .

Guido wann kommst du wieder ich möchte "Wellness light" fahren


----------



## Korfu (24. September 2009)

Bis zu meinem Ausstieg war es ne super Tour und am ende hatte ich 55,6 Km und nen Schnitt von 18,9 Km


----------



## grünschnabel46 (24. September 2009)

..und gut, das diesmal die Kinder nicht am Fenster gestanden haben..die Ehrenfeld Fraktion zum Schluß mit 80 + KM und noch einem Plattfuß bei Karl auf der Teerpassage, der aber RuckiZucki behoben war.

Gruß,
Udo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (28. September 2009)

Wie sieht es denn mit dem Mittwoch Termin aus ???
* Guido bist du bereit *​


----------



## Jerd (28. September 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn mit dem Mittwoch Termin aus ???
> * Guido bist du bereit *​



Termin ist online. Hier anmelden.

Wenn sich kein anderer darum reißt, guide ich Richtung Hardt/Alte Dombach oder Richtung Hardt/Sülztal - mal sehen.... Tour wird so 30 km/450 hm sein.


----------



## i-men (29. September 2009)

Jerd schrieb:


> Termin ist online. Hier anmelden.
> 
> Wenn sich kein anderer darum reißt, guide ich Richtung Hardt/Alte Dombach oder Richtung Hardt/Sülztal - mal sehen.... Tour wird so 30 km/450 hm sein.



Prima das Du das in die Hand nimmst. Ich bin leider diese Woche arbeitstechnisch out of bike.
Sehr Schade, denn ich wäre Deine Runde sehr gerne mit gefahren.


----------



## Kettenfresser (29. September 2009)

Jerd schrieb:


> Termin ist online. Hier anmelden.
> 
> Wenn sich kein anderer darum reißt, guide ich Richtung Hardt/Alte Dombach oder Richtung Hardt/Sülztal - mal sehen.... Tour wird so 30 km/450 hm sein.



Gerd sorry aber ich habe mich für Mittwoch Abend umendschieden und fahre was beim Werner mit.  Wünsche euch aber viel Spass


----------



## jenzz (29. September 2009)

Mußte mich leider auch wieder abmelden  , muß länger arbeiten. Schade, die Jerd-Touren sind immer super...


----------



## Montana (29. September 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn mit dem Mittwoch Termin aus ???
> * Guido bist du bereit *​



Nööö , Sven ... das passt morgen leider nicht, ich bin morgen *nicht *dabei und nächste Woche bin ich zu einem Seminar Richtung Hannover.

Aber danach    könnte es sein, dass ...  ... es weitergeht 


Viel Spass die sich in den Wald wagen und bis bald

Gruß Guido


----------



## Jajaja (29. September 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> Aber danach    könnte es sein, dass ...  ... es weitergeht



*... ...  ... *



Eine morgige Teilnahme entscheide ich kurzfristig. 
Habe mehrere Hochzeiten und dann geht es auch noch in Urlaub ...


----------



## 2RaFa (29. September 2009)

Jajaja schrieb:


> *... ...  ... *
> ...  Habe mehrere Hochzeiten und dann geht es auch noch in Urlaub ...


na, auf 2 Hochzeiten gleichzeitig tanzen wird schwierig!
Wie heißt denn die Braut - vielleicht Juchhu ? 
Danach hättest du einen Urlaub sicher bitter nötig - aber ohne Braut!

ich kann am Mittwoch leider auch nicht!


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (30. September 2009)

so bin heute abend endlich auch noch mal dabei
hoffentlich hält das wetter
bis nachher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jerd (1. Oktober 2009)

Kleiner Tourbericht:

Die Runde ging zum dritten Mal rund um Bergisch-Gladbach mit den üblichen Zwischenpunkten Hardt, Breite und Romaney. 

Zu Beginn hatten die per Rad anreisenden noch mit einem heftigen Schauer zu kämpfen, danach blieb es jedoch trocken und der Himmel klarte sogar auf. Ob des Schauers hatte sich aber in den Anmeldungen einiges getan, sodass wir noch einige Zeit warteten, ob wirklich alle da waren oder nicht. Schlussendlich brachen wir dann zu acht auf.

Zunächst ging es straight zur Saaler Mühle und in die Hardt. Die Grube Cox wurde durchfahren, eine Reifenpanne ließ uns sogar dort verweilen. Die Wartezeit wurde dann mit einem recht freundlichen älteren Herrn verplaudert, der der Meinung war, wir dürften dort gar nicht fahren wegen Naturschutz und so. Des schönen Abend wegens schworen wir, es auch nie nie wieder zu tun, dann war der Reifen geflickt, und alle so: Yeah! Und weiter gings.

Wir hielten uns jetzt zunächst Richtung Naturfreundehaus, nahmen dann jedoch den Trail runter nach Kaltenbroich und von da ging es hoch zur Rochuskapelle und weiter ins unvermeidliche Breite.

Jetzt runter durch die Wiesen und durch einen Trail hinunter ins Strundtal. Der Anblick der doppelt- bis dreifach beleuchteten Radler, die sich in stockdunkler Nacht einen mittelsteilen Hang hinunter tasten, war an dieser Stelle atemberaubend schön - schade, dass man sowas nicht auf's Bild kriegt.

Weiter ging es gleich wieder hinauf und dann einen steilen Trail mit tricky Wurzeln hinab zur Straße hoch nach Rommerscheid. Hier packte mich dann doch der Ehrgeiz. Hatte ich bisher bei jeder Alternative die zivilere Variante gewählt, wurde nun eine Extra-Runde eingelegt  Es ging einmal einen Trail hinunter ins Tal und dann gleich wieder hinauf, die dabei zu bewältigende 20%+-Steigung auf Lehmboden schaffte keiner, der Anblick von Konfuzius' leer drehendem Hinterrad war dafür aber sehr lustig 

Jetzt ging es über Straße erst zum Funkturm und dann die Höhenstraße mit Blick auf Köln entlang. In Oberborsbach bogen wir in einen Trail hinunter nach Höffe ins Scherfbachtal und in Wiebershausen (Huhu, Jörg ) quälten wir uns wieder hoch nach Voiswinkel.

Damit waren alle ernsthaften Höhenmeter für heute geschafft! 

Weiter ging es flowing Richtung Nussbaum und in einen neu von Schildbürger entdeckten Trail runter. Der Trail hatte alles zu bieten: steilen Passagen mit Stufen, enge Kurven und eine Bachdurchfahrt. Und er spuckte uns direkt im Anschluss in den bekannten Wurzeltrail.

Weiter ging es jetzt durch den Dünnwald zur Diepeschrather Mühle (immer noch im Bau). Hier wurde noch ein kleiner, feiner Trail mitgenommen, ehe es dann über Thielenbruch, Pfadfinderhaus und Tierheim straight zurück nach Brück ging.

Am Ende waren es 39 km, 480 hm bei entspannten 13,6 km/h 

Und so sah es von oben aus:





Da dies meine erste Fahrt mit der neuen Lupine Tesla war, hier noch ein Licht-Fazit: Geil, geil, geil!  Der Lichtkegel ist wirklich bemerkenswert und reicht von vor dem Rad bis weit nach vorne und zur Seite. Die Ausleuchtungsfotos hier im Forum treffen es ziemlich gut.


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (1. Oktober 2009)

Danke Gerd für die wiedermal gelungene Tour.

Ich möchte ja nicht wissen was so mancher Autofahrer gedacht hat wenn er die Lichter gesehen hat die sich den ein oder anderen Berg runtergekämpft haben
Aber hast schon recht sieht genial aus.


----------



## bernhardwalter (1. Oktober 2009)

Wieder einmal eine schöne und lustige Runde


----------



## grünschnabel46 (1. Oktober 2009)

Yes, eine sehr schöne Tour mit allem , was das Herz begehrt . die Ehrenfeldfraktion  ist dann noch OHNE Zwischenfälle  nach Hause geradelt .Bis demnächst .

Gruß,
Udo


----------



## hsw (1. Oktober 2009)

Vielen Dank für die abwechslungsreiche Tour. Hat richtig Spaß gemacht, trotz der so ungewohnten Nässe. 

@Gerd, DeineTourberichte lese ich immer wieder gerne...

Bis zum nächsten Mal,
Heike


----------



## Jajaja (1. Oktober 2009)

Ein Schietwetter wie gestern Abend ...
Die einzige Regenwolke weit und breit liegt über dem KF. 

Na ja, werde trotzdem gleich zu einem Feierabend-NR starten.

@ Jerd: Gerne hätte ich gestern Deine Illumination bewundert ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jajaja (2. Oktober 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Gerd sorry aber ich habe mich für Mittwoch Abend umendschieden ...



... ich glaube, ich weiß auch *v*arum ...


----------



## ultra2 (2. Oktober 2009)

Jajaja schrieb:


> ... ich glaube, ich weiß auch *v*arum ...



Glaube ist nicht wissen. Du liegst völlig falsch.

@Jerd - Danke fürs mitnehmen.


----------



## Kettenfresser (2. Oktober 2009)

Habe mich schon früher mit ein paar Jungs getroffen


----------



## Jajaja (2. Oktober 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Habe mich schon früher mit ein paar Jungs getroffen



Du alter Pirat, Du angelst aber auch auf allen Weltmeeren ...


----------



## Enrgy (2. Oktober 2009)

Jajaja schrieb:


> Die einzige Regenwolke weit und breit liegt über dem KF.



Da gehört sie ja auch hin! KFL ist doch weit und breit als DAS Matsch-Nass-Schlammrevier schlechthin bekannt und echte KFLer fühlen sich bei Trockenheit richtig unwohl!
Am besten noch bei Regen fahren, dann kommt erst das wirkliche KFL-Feeling auf.


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (5. Oktober 2009)

Wer von den KFL´ern hätte den Lust ein Winterpokal Team zu gründen?


----------



## Montana (5. Oktober 2009)

BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:


> Wer von den KFL´ern hätte den Lust ein Winterpokal Team zu gründen?



Grüß Dich, Björn

Prinzipiell haben wir jedes Jahr ein oder  mehrere  KFL-WP-Team(s) zusammengestellt.

Im ersten Jahr war es 1 Team. 
Im Jahr drauf schon 3 (siehe auch Team III,  das z.B. kommt daher.)
Im letzen Jahr waren es dann Wellness und Schnellness Fraktion.

Wie es dieses Jahr läuft weiß ich noch nicht, ich habe bisher positive und auch ein paar ablehnende Meinungen dazu. 

Es wird aber bestimmt ein KFL Team geben und die entsprechenden Einladungen werden dann folgen. Evtl. gibt es auch mehrere Teams.  

Die Vorgehensweise war bisher so, dass ich den Kern (und da haben wir das Problem, denn wer ist das?)  eingeladen habe. Der Grund war das die echten KFLer   als Erstes bedacht werden sollten.  Wie sich das Team in diesem Jahr zusammensetzen wird _steht daher noch in den Sternen._ 

Ich halte Dich (euch) auf dem Laufenden.

Schöne Grüße vom Deister (Bad Münder)

Guido


----------



## Jajaja (5. Oktober 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> ...
> Es wird aber bestimmt ein KFL Team geben und die entsprechenden Einladungen werden dann folgen. Evtl. gibt es auch mehrere Teams.
> 
> Die Vorgehensweise war bisher so, dass ich den Kern (und da haben wir das Problem, denn wer ist das?)  eingeladen habe. Der Grund war das die echten KFLer   als Erstes bedacht werden sollten. Wie sich das Team in diesem Jahr zusammensetzen wird steht daher noch in den Sternen.
> ...



Hallo Guido, hallo KFLers,

also ich habe mich definitiv entschlossen im kommenden Winter nicht anzutreten. Zumindest was den Punktestreß angeht lasse ich das locker außen vor. Meine Km mache ich so oder so, ob mit oder ohne WP. 

Und wenn dann schlechtes Wetter ist, habe ich so keinen Rechtfertigungsdruck und kann mich ... ... z.B. meiner wiederentdeckten Jugendliebe widmen ... 

Paul


----------



## Montana (5. Oktober 2009)

Jajaja schrieb:


> Hallo Guido, hallo KFLers,
> 
> also ich habe mich definitiv entschlossen im kommenden Winter nicht anzutreten. Zumindest was den Punktestreß angeht lasse ich das locker außen vor. Meine Km mache ich so oder so, ob mit oder ohne WP.
> 
> ...



Lieber Paul 

was den WP angeht, da kann ich Dich gut verstehen, aber warum Du den feinen Blues als *.wav geupped  hast, das wird mir nicht ganz klar.

Es gibt doch so viele ganz nette wav-> mp3 Konverter. Sogar umsonst.

Bis hoffentlich bald mal wieder.

Gruß Guido


----------



## Jajaja (5. Oktober 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> Lieber Paul
> 
> was den WP angeht, da kann ich Dich gut verstehen, aber warum Du den feinen Blues als *.wav geupped  hast, das wird mir nicht ganz klar.
> 
> ...



Hmm, da hab ich mir keine Gedanken gemacht. Einfach MP3-Player an Garagendecke gehängt, Aufnahme gedrückt und losgelegt. Mein Realplayer spielt *.wav einfach ab ...
Mein Part ist übrigens "Lead" ... 

Apropos Mittwoch: Es ist wohl "echtes KFL-Wetter" vorhergesagt. Werde dann wohl wieder kneifen ... ..., als trockener Matschfahrer ... 

Gruß Paul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## i-men (6. Oktober 2009)

Aus Zeit- und Wettergründen stehe ich morgen weder als Guide noch als Mitfahrer zur Verfügung. Ich würde aber ggfs. am Freitag Abend nen Nachholtermin anbieten.


----------



## Jerd (6. Oktober 2009)

i-men schrieb:


> Aus Zeit- und Wettergründen stehe ich morgen weder als Guide noch als Mitfahrer zur Verfügung. Ich würde aber ggfs. am Freitag Abend nen Nachholtermin anbieten.



Morgen ist's mir auch zu nass - und ich hatte mir auch schon den Freitag als Nachholtermin ausgeguckt. Wäre also dabei!


----------



## Enrgy (6. Oktober 2009)

Ihr werdet doch wohl nicht noch zu Schönwetterfahrern?!...


----------



## Razzor (6. Oktober 2009)

Morgen Abend soll es zu 80 % regnen. Schade...
Bin morgen früh im BOC24 paar MTB Schuhe ausprobieren. Wollte dann mal direkt ne Runde drehen, hoffentlich wirds nicht ganz so schmerzvoll beim Versuch "auszuklicken" 

Werde erstmal hier in der Wohnung etwas üben. Wenns schief geht, reiß ich halt den Fernseher mit mir mit


----------



## Jerd (6. Oktober 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr werdet doch wohl nicht noch zu Schönwetterfahrern?!...



Wieso, ist doch noch kein Winterpokal 



Razzor schrieb:


> Morgen Abend soll es zu 80 % regnen. Schade...
> Bin morgen früh im BOC24 paar MTB Schuhe ausprobieren. Wollte dann mal direkt ne Runde drehen, hoffentlich wirds nicht ganz so schmerzvoll beim Versuch "auszuklicken"
> 
> Werde erstmal hier in der Wohnung etwas üben. Wenns schief geht, reiß ich halt den Fernseher mit mir mit



Im Schlamm fällt es sich leichter


----------



## grünschnabel46 (7. Oktober 2009)

..geht nicht gibts nicht , gar keiner heute Abend ??? Man muß das auch positiv sehen, es staubt wenigstens nicht so . Naja , ich werde mal am Treffpunkt sein und vielleicht den i-men mal zu Hause von der Arbeit abhalten, hab doch immerhin mit neuen Schutzblechen und Regenjacke aufgerüstet... 
@KARBU : was geht bei Dir , wie gewohnt ?

Gruß ,
Udo


----------



## bernhardwalter (7. Oktober 2009)

Hatte eigendlich auch vor vorbei zu kommen


----------



## Kettenfresser (7. Oktober 2009)

Ich kann nicht habe Nachtschicht


----------



## Razzor (7. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin auch am überlgen ob ich mitfahren soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fdheidkamp (7. Oktober 2009)

grünschnabel46 schrieb:


> ..geht nicht gibts nicht , gar keiner heute Abend ??? Man muß das auch positiv sehen, es staubt wenigstens nicht so . Naja , ich werde mal am Treffpunkt sein und vielleicht den i-men mal zu Hause von der Arbeit abhalten, hab doch immerhin mit neuen Schutzblechen und Regenjacke aufgerüstet...
> @KARBU : was geht bei Dir , wie gewohnt ?
> 
> Gruß ,
> Udo



Wenn Ihr nicht alleine fahren wollt, an der Saaler Mühle werden bestimmt 5-7 Fahrer / innen mit Licht sein, 18 Uhr.

Gruß Frank Wir freuen uns.


----------



## Delgado (7. Oktober 2009)

fdheidkamp schrieb:


> Wenn Ihr nicht alleine fahren wollt, an der Saaler Mühle werden bestimmt 5-7 Fahrer / innen mit Licht sein, 18 Uhr.
> 
> Gruß Frank Wir freuen uns.



Sach nicht Du kollaborierst jetzt mit den Klinkenputzern?


----------



## fdheidkamp (7. Oktober 2009)

Nix da Gemeinschaft, wir fahren um 18 Uhr und die ...v. Fahrer treffen sich so um 18.15 oder später . Rein zufällig,  obwohl wir dort seit 5 jahren starten    auch dort, aber man tut sich ja nicht weh.

Die einen fahren halt Halbgas und die anderen das andere.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Enrgy (7. Oktober 2009)

fdheidkamp schrieb:


> aber man tut sich ja nicht weh...



Richtige Einstellung , das sehen Einzelne hier aber mal ganz anders...


----------



## fdheidkamp (7. Oktober 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Richtige Einstellung , das sehen Einzelne hier aber mal ganz anders...



So watt iss jezz, kommt Ihr rüber ? dann würden wir mit drei verschiedenen Gruppen an der Saaler Mühle aufschlagen ? Könnte zu einem richtig knisternden Abend werden. 

Eine Aufteilung denke ich ergibt sich dann.


----------



## grünschnabel46 (7. Oktober 2009)

..ich befürchte , ich bin noch nisch so ortsfest , das ich sicher zu der Zeit an der Saaler Mühle sein könnte, vielleicht könntet ihr es ja einrichten , das eine "mittelschnelle"Fraktion gegen 18.30 am "Wildwechsel" ist ??
denn bevor ich alleine und ohne Guide fahre ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fdheidkamp (7. Oktober 2009)

grünschnabel46 schrieb:


> ..ich befürchte , ich bin noch nisch so ortsfest , das ich sicher zu der Zeit an der Saaler Mühle sein könnte, vielleicht könntet ihr es ja einrichten , das eine "mittelschnelle"Fraktion gegen 18.30 am "Wildwechsel" ist ??
> denn bevor ich alleine und ohne Guide fahre ...



wir holen Dich ab !


----------



## Jajaja (7. Oktober 2009)

Also, es gibt wohl einige die heute abend trotz der Wettervorhersage wie gewohnt starten wollen. 

Unser allerseits höchst geschätzter KFL-Gründer Montana hat sich aus nachvollziehbaren Gründen vom jahrelangen regelmäßigen Mittwochstermin zurückgezogen. Die anderen KFLer der ersten Stunde, zu denen ich mich u.A. auch zähle, können diese Regelmäßigkeit aus verschiedesten Gründen nicht bieten, stehen aber weitgehend immer noch Mittwochs zur Verfügung.

Wenn also, so wie heute Bedarf besteht und keiner der Classicguides da ist, muß halt jemand anderes die Initiative ergreifen und einen Termin ins LMB stellen!

Ich sehe hier eine große Zahl an ortskundigen KFLern, die das durchaus leisten können. Also ran! Es tut auch nicht weh! 
Damit kommt auch frischer Wind ins Getriebe und KFL bekommt weitere Vielfältigkeit! 

*Wer zeigt also Initiative und stellt den heutigen Termin ein?*

Paul


----------



## grünschnabel46 (7. Oktober 2009)

coole show , dann bis später.


----------



## 2RaFa (7. Oktober 2009)

fdheidkamp schrieb:


>



nix gegen irgendwen!
aber solche überdimensionierten Werbeposter finde ich hier im thread überflüssig! 
es fährt sich nämlich auch ohne Verein im Wald ganz nett und ungezwungen ...


----------



## fdheidkamp (7. Oktober 2009)

2RaFa schrieb:


> nix gegen irgendwen!
> aber solche überdimensionierten Werbeposter finde ich hier im thread überflüssig!
> es fährt sich nämlich auch ohne Verein im Wald ganz nett und ungezwungen ...




Tschuldigung hatte es nicht kleiner, 

aber wenn Ihr gerade einmal keine Fahrer als Vorfahrer habt, seid Ihr gerne eingeladen Euch anzuschließen. Wege  kennen wir auch, und der langsamste gibt den Ton an.

Ist nur ein Angebot.

Auch ohne Verein oder tätätärä, einfach nur so, und Ihr seid sogar als Nichtmitglieder versichert wenn Ihr mit unserer Tour mitfahrt !


----------



## fdheidkamp (7. Oktober 2009)

so besser ?


----------



## Jajaja (7. Oktober 2009)

Heidkamp, du bist hier unerwünscht! 
Zisch ab oder mach 'nen eigenen Spamfred auf!


----------



## fdheidkamp (7. Oktober 2009)

Jajaja schrieb:


> Heidkamp, du bist hier unerwünscht!
> Zisch ab oder mach 'nen eigenen Spamfred auf!



Wird akzeptiert und sollte damit mein letzter Beitrag hier sein.

Grünschnabel64 holen wir somit nicht ab . schade.


----------



## 2RaFa (7. Oktober 2009)

fdheidkamp schrieb:


> so besser ?



ok, oder noch besser so: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 * ?



*BTM = Betäubungsmittel (gesetz)


----------



## i-men (7. Oktober 2009)

Jajaja schrieb:


> Heidkamp, du bist hier unerwünscht!
> Zisch ab oder mach 'nen eigenen Spamfred auf!



Er wollte ja nur ne Mitfahrgelegenheit anbieten, für die weniger Ortskundigen. Finde ich eigentlich OK, wenn es schon nix KFL Classic mässiges heute gibt.
Im Moment sieht es ja wirklich gar nicht sooo schlecht aus mit dem Wetter, aber ich kriege das jobmässig echt heute nicht auf die Reihe. Ich habe noch Augenringe von den letzten Tagen.

Wenn Bernhard am Start ist hättet Ihr doch nen Guide, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jerd (7. Oktober 2009)

@Jajaja: Finde das Angebot von Heidkamp auch OK.

Im Augenblick liegt über dem Kanal ein Unwetter. Schwer zu sagen, ob das noch Richtung Köln abbiegt oder doch nur Ruhrgebiet und Münsterland was abkriegen.... Ich guck gegen 17:00 Uhr noch mal rein und entscheide mich dann.

Ich hätte da noch eine 35 km/650 hm Tour im Köcher ...


----------



## bernhardwalter (7. Oktober 2009)

Ich kenne Heitkamp überhaupt nicht wäre eben eine Alternative gewesen mal von der Saaler Mühle aus zu starten und die Idee jemanden nur abholen zu wollen ist ja noch keine Kaufverpflichtung.
Da sich der WP nähert und mein WSP stetig sich vermehrt will ich Heute fahren ich werde jetzt mal einen Termin einstellen und dann mal sehen wer oder was kommt vieleich holt uns ja doch noch jemand ab.
Ich fahre nur aus Spass an der Freud und mehr möchte ich nicht.


----------



## Falzbeil (7. Oktober 2009)

Hi,
ich bin schon ne ganze weile hier stiller Mitleser, der Mittwochstermin passt mir leider zeitlich überhaupt nicht. Daher kann ich da leider nie Teilnehmen. Ich fahre bisher immer alleine im KöFo, Tütberg. oder halt von Köln mit dem Rad heim.
Ich bin im August nach Bensberg gezogen, Saaler Mühle. Jetzt würde ich gerne mal ein paar neue ecken kennen lernen. Fährt von euch mal jemand an den Wochenenden? gegen Mittag? Da würde ich mich dann gerne anschließen wenn möglich. (Dieses WE kann ich aber leider nicht ;-) )
Gruß


----------



## bernhardwalter (7. Oktober 2009)

Termin Steht !!!!!!!


----------



## Jajaja (7. Oktober 2009)

Gut, ich habe halt eine Allergie gegen kalte vorwitzige Werbung.

Trotz Allem bin ich der Auffassung, daß das nicht jemand "KFL-Fremdes" machen muß. Bekannte Gesichter haben hier Interesse bekundet. Da wird es doch wohl kein Problem sein einen Termin ins LMB zu stellen - oder?

Gerd, wenn Du das jetzt machst ist das natürlich eine 100%-Lösung ... 

_Meine Güte, was schreibe ich hier zusammen.  Ja, dann bin ich eben einer der "Bad Guys" des Forums ..._

In 14 Tagen stehe ich voraussichtlich auch wieder zur Verfügung ... ... wellnessmässig auf gewohntem Terrain.

Edit: ... cool Bernhard ...


----------



## Delgado (7. Oktober 2009)

Falzbeil schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich bin schon ne ganze weile hier stiller Mitleser, der Mittwochstermin passt mir leider zeitlich überhaupt nicht. Daher kann ich da leider nie Teilnehmen. Ich fahre bisher immer alleine im KöFo, Tütberg. oder halt von Köln mit dem Rad heim.
> Ich bin im August nach Bensberg gezogen, Saaler Mühle. Jetzt würde ich gerne mal ein paar neue ecken kennen lernen. Fährt von euch mal jemand an den Wochenenden? gegen Mittag? Da würde ich mich dann gerne anschließen wenn möglich. (Dieses WE kann ich aber leider nicht ;-) )
> Gruß




Samstags 13 Uhr ab Kreishaus Bergisch Gladbach.


----------



## Falzbeil (7. Oktober 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Samstags um 13:00 Uhr am Kreishause.



Hi!
Danke für die Info.

Ist das ein fixer Termin der jeden Samstag gilt? 
Sollte ich mich ankündigen? 
Wie lange fahrt ihr denn dann? 
Was ist denn das Niveau? Wenn ich recht verstehe gibt es ja die Einteilung nach Wellness und Schnellness.


----------



## karbu (7. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

ich verstehe nichts.Udo kommst du?

Gruss Karl


----------



## Delgado (7. Oktober 2009)

Falzbeil schrieb:


> Hi!
> Danke für die Info.
> 
> Ist das ein fixer Termin der jeden Samstag gilt? *Ja *Sollte ich mich ankündigen? *Nein*Wie lange fahrt ihr denn dann? *2 - 3 h*
> Was ist denn das Niveau? Wenn ich recht verstehe gibt es ja die Einteilung nach Wellness und Schnellness.  *Nein das ist mittwochs in Brück. Tempo ist Rücksicht betont.*



Gruß

Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rhoder (7. Oktober 2009)

Jajaja schrieb:


> Heidkamp, du bist hier unerwünscht!
> Zisch ab oder mach 'nen eigenen Spamfred auf!




Da musste ich doch laut grinsen vorm Pc.

Den Beitrag werd ich mir kopieren und an gewisser Stelle jedesmal zitieren wenn der Verfasser sich mal wieder nicht im Griff hat mit seinem Spamm-Temperament...


----------



## i-men (7. Oktober 2009)

karbu schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich verstehe nichts.Udo kommst du?
> 
> Gruss Karl



Ich glaube Udo ist schon Offline, aber ich denke er wollte heute fahren.


----------



## Jerd (7. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin raus, mir ist das wettermäßig zu unsicher  - außerdem müsste ich auch noch was fertig machen... 

Allen die fahren viel Spaß!


----------



## Razzor (7. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin auch raus. Hab Probleme mit dem Tretlager.


----------



## 2RaFa (7. Oktober 2009)

Rhoder schrieb:


> Da musste ich doch laut grinsen vorm Pc.
> 
> Den Beitrag werd ich mir kopieren und an gewisser Stelle jedesmal zitieren wenn der Verfasser sich mal wieder nicht im Griff hat mit seinem Spamm-Temperament...



ok, ich mußte immerhin schmunzeln...
obwohl: 
man sollte zwar sagen dürfen, dass einem eine zu grelle "Vereinswerbung" nicht passt an diesen Stellen, aber der Ton macht die Musik - und das weiß ganz bestimmt auch unser Gitarrist und Bluesfreund - jajajaja!


----------



## bernhardwalter (7. Oktober 2009)

Meine Schuhe sind wasserdicht
sie lassen Wasser hinein aber nicht mehr raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jerd (9. Oktober 2009)

Will bei dem Super Wetter gerade heute nachmittag jemand los? So gegen 14:30/15:00 Uhr?


----------



## i-men (9. Oktober 2009)

Jerd schrieb:


> Will bei dem Super Wetter gerade heute nachmittag jemand los? So gegen 14:30/15:00 Uhr?



Hallo Gerd,

das würde ich auch gerne
Leider wird das heute nicht klappen. Dir auf jeden Fall viel Spaß bei dem Wetterchen.


----------



## grünschnabel46 (13. Oktober 2009)

Mahlzeit ins Ländle ,

nicht , das ich drauf aufmerksam machen möchte , das morgen ja bereits wieder Mittwoch ist und sich die übliche Tour noch nicht an bestimmter Stelle wiederfindet und ich ja eigentlich fahren wollte , aber ....

wir sehen uns ,

Gruß,

Udo


----------



## Montana (13. Oktober 2009)

grünschnabel46 schrieb:


> Mahlzeit ins Ländle ,
> 
> nicht , das ich drauf aufmerksam machen möchte , das morgen ja bereits wieder Mittwoch ist und sich die übliche Tour noch nicht an bestimmter Stelle wiederfindet und ich ja eigentlich fahren wollte , aber ....
> 
> ...



Es könnte sein, dass sich schon Alle auf den Winterpokal vorbereiten oder sich das höchst spannende Fussballspiel  morgen anschauen wollen.

Apropos KFL - Winterpokalteam(s)

Das Kernteam ist traditionell wieder zusammen gesetzt worden d.h. wer im vorigen Jahr schon dabei war und wieder mitmachen wollte der ist auch jetzt wieder dabei. Wir haben uns nur an einer Stelle verändert.

Es treten für das KFL-Team  an :

2Rafa - bernhardwalter - i-men - montana - peter1bike

Alle die jetzt fragen und wo bin denn ich  ... mein Tipp ist es weitere KFL- Gruppen zu gründen, die Fraktion Duisburg 2010 weiss schon Bescheid 

Gruß Guido

... der heute Abend wieder mit dem Aufbautraining startet


----------



## i-men (13. Oktober 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> Es könnte sein, dass sich schon Alle auf den Winterpokal vorbereiten...



Genau, aber bitte aktiv. Der Wellnesstermin ist UP




Montana schrieb:


> ... der heute Abend wieder mit dem Aufbautraining startet


----------



## Konfuzius (13. Oktober 2009)

Habe dann auch mal die Schnellness-Runde eingetragen.
Wetter soll ja ganz brauchbar werden...


----------



## 2RaFa (13. Oktober 2009)

i-men schrieb:


> Genau, aber bitte aktiv. Der Wellnesstermin ist UP


kann leider immer noch nicht dabei sein; hänge seit 4 Wochen in den Seilen, weil mich der Infekt nicht verlassen will... ... und die Kollegen aus dem HNO-Land konnten mir bisher auch nicht groß weiterhelfen!
hoffentlich wirds wieder was, bevor auch hier der erste Schnee fällt!


----------



## Montana (13. Oktober 2009)

i-men schrieb:


> Genau, aber bitte aktiv. Der Wellnesstermin ist UP


Das ist für mich konditionell leider noch zu früh  aber bald geht es wieder 



i-men schrieb:


>


 Und es war auch so .... 120 Min. Studio haben echt Spass gemacht 

*=> *Gute Besserung, Heiner. Schone Dich bitte für den Winterwettbewerb.


----------



## i-men (13. Oktober 2009)

2RaFa schrieb:


> kann leider immer noch nicht dabei sein; hänge seit 4 Wochen in den Seilen, weil mich der Infekt nicht verlassen will... ... und die Kollegen aus dem HNO-Land konnten mir bisher auch nicht groß weiterhelfen!
> hoffentlich wirds wieder was, bevor auch hier der erste Schnee fällt!



Ja Mensch Heiner, dann mal gute Besserung und sieh zu das Du bald wieder fit bist.


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (13. Oktober 2009)

Ich werd diese Woche auch noch pausieren, nächste Woche werd ich dann mal schaun ob mein Knie ne Wellness Runde verträgt.

@Guido: das mit Duisburg wusste eigentlich noch keiner 
Naja bis auf die die sich die gemeldeten 4er Teams angeschaut haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (14. Oktober 2009)

BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:


> Ich werd diese Woche auch noch pausieren, nächste Woche werd ich dann mal schaun ob mein Knie ne Wellness Runde verträgt.
> 
> @Guido: das mit Duisburg wusste eigentlich noch keiner
> Naja bis auf die die sich die gemeldeten 4er Teams angeschaut haben.



Wo kann man die denn anschaun?
Weiß grad nicht ob ich gemeldet bin


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (14. Oktober 2009)

auf der anmeldeseite ist ein link auf die gemeldeten teams
http://www3.your-sports.com/details/index.php?page=3&eventid=3346&lang=de


----------



## Montana (14. Oktober 2009)

BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:


> @Guido: das mit Duisburg wusste eigentlich noch keiner
> Naja bis auf die die sich die gemeldeten 4er Teams angeschaut haben.



Hmmm ... habe ich da was Schlimmes verraten  ... ihr *HC-W-KFLer *

Viel Spass an alle die heute Abend unterwegs sind. 

Gruß Guido


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (14. Oktober 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> Hmmm ... habe ich da was Schlimmes verraten  ... ihr *HC-W-KFLer *


Ne eigentlich nicht. 
Weiss ja selbst noch nicht auf was ich mich da eingelassen habe


----------



## jenzz (14. Oktober 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> Hmmm ... habe ich da was Schlimmes verraten  ... ihr *HC-W-KFLer *


Schlimm wird´s höchstens für uns...  Hoffe du hast nix dagegen daß wir unter KFL-Flagge fahren, 3/4 des Teams kennen sich ja daher.


BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:


> Weiss ja selbst noch nicht auf was ich mich da eingelassen habe


Das wird mit Wellness jedenfalls nicht viel zu tun haben... eher mit Quälness 


Montana schrieb:


> Viel Spass an alle die heute Abend unterwegs sind.


Da schließe ich mich an, mußte mich leider aus arbeitszeitlichen Gründen wieder abmelden


----------



## Montana (14. Oktober 2009)

jenzz schrieb:


> Schlimm wird´s höchstens für uns...  Hoffe du hast nix dagegen daß wir unter KFL-Flagge fahren, 3/4 des Teams kennen sich ja daher.
> 
> Das wird mit Wellness jedenfalls nicht viel zu tun haben... eher mit Quälness
> 
> Da schließe ich mich an, mußte mich leider aus arbeitszeitlichen Gründen wieder abmelden



Nee ... überhaupt nicht, denn erstens hat der Björn nett angefragt bzw. mich mich informiert und zweitens seid ihr jung, motiviert und ihr braucht das Geld 

Ihr seid andererseits aber auch alt genug um zu wissen auf was ihr euch da eingelassen habt.  ... aber 3 von euch sind ja schliesslich auch echte KFLer 

Wenn der Termin passt könnte ich mir vorstellen (vielleicht mit ein paar Anderen  ) vorbeizu kommen um euch zu unterstützen und anzufeuern (=> Beine machen   )

Gruß Guido


----------



## jenzz (14. Oktober 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> Ihr seid andererseits aber auch alt genug um zu wissen auf was ihr euch da eingelassen habt.



Yo... Fernando und ich waren ja dieses Jahr schon im 8er Team dabei, da brauchen wir es beim nächsten Mal einfach noch ein bißchen härter.



Montana schrieb:


> Wenn der Termin passt könnte ich mir vorstellen (vielleicht mit ein paar Anderen  ) vorbeizu kommen um euch zu unterstützen und anzufeuern (=> Beine machen   )


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (14. Oktober 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> Wenn der Termin passt könnte ich mir vorstellen (vielleicht mit ein paar Anderen  ) vorbeizu kommen um euch zu unterstützen und anzufeuern (=> Beine machen   )



unterstützung ist immer gut


----------



## Montana (14. Oktober 2009)

BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:


> unterstützung ist immer gut



Es ging mir eher um anfeuern => Beine machen 

Gruß Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (15. Oktober 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> Es ging mir eher um anfeuern => Beine machen



Ich sag ja, unterstützung ist immer gut und sei es ein paar Montana Mittwochs spezial Wellness touren


----------



## Pepin (15. Oktober 2009)

*hallo KFLer ich suche noch teammitglieder*
wer hat noch lust?

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/88


----------



## bernhardwalter (15. Oktober 2009)

Schöne Runde Gesternabend von Konfuzius waren einige schöne Waldtails mit dabei die ich noch nicht wirklich kannte aber schön waren sie,bin auch jeden Berg fahrend angekommen nur das mit dem tempo da muß ich noch etwas daran arbeitenaber Ralf und Manfred haben schön brav immer oben gewartetwar ja auch nicht ewig lang die Warterei.
Letztendlich hatte ich 81,5 km  985 HM  und einen 17.4 Schnitt auf der Uhr kann also zufrieden sein.
Und solche Touren gerne immer wieder nur wenn die Berge nicht immer im weg stehen würden wo man gerade lang möchte .


----------



## Montana (15. Oktober 2009)

_Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum  Geburtstag lieber Jörg alias Master of KFL+ Schnellness 

Feiere so doll wie irgendwie möglich und alles denkbar Gute für das kommende Lebensjahr 

Gruß Guido + seine Liebste


_​


----------



## Delgado (15. Oktober 2009)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir lieber Schnegge


----------



## Konfuzius (15. Oktober 2009)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> Letztendlich hatte ich 81,5 km  985 HM




Bei mir waren's nur knapp 40 km / 700 hm.
Du musst woanders mitgefahren sein 

@Schnegge: Auch von mir natürlich:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hama687 (16. Oktober 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> _Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum  Geburtstag lieber Jörg alias Master of KFL+ Schnellness
> 
> Feiere so doll wie irgendwie möglich und alles denkbar Gute für das kommende Lebensjahr
> 
> ...



Nachträglich natürlich alles gute auch von mir


----------



## Kettenfresser (16. Oktober 2009)

Jörg Herzlichen Glüchwunsch nachträglich zum Geburtstag  ich hoffe in deiner neuen Gegend gefällt es dir.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (16. Oktober 2009)

Jörg auch von mir nachträglich Alles Gute!

Ich hoffe dass ich Euch bald mal wieder begleite, habe mit Schrecken festgestellt, dass ich fast ein Jahr nicht mehr da war

Bis Bald!
Manni


----------



## Jajaja (20. Oktober 2009)

Wellness ist Online.


----------



## Jerd (20. Oktober 2009)

Jajaja schrieb:


> Wellness ist Online.



Super, habe Mittwoch abend unerwartet kindsfrei - bin dabei!


----------



## Konfuzius (20. Oktober 2009)

Jajaja schrieb:


> Wellness ist Online.



Schnellness ebenfalls.


----------



## 2RaFa (20. Oktober 2009)

Jajaja schrieb:


> Wellness ist Online.


wäre super gerne mal wieder dabei, aber meine Nasenschleimhaut ist nach >5 Wochen ein geschwollener Borkenhaufen!
.. man sollte mal einen Arzt konsultieren ... ... 
viel Spaß morgen abend!


----------



## Jajaja (20. Oktober 2009)

... vielleicht solltest Du einfach mal "popeln" ... 
... oder '*Bepanthen* Nasen und Augensalbe' injizieren ... 

_Ich hoffe doch, der Beitrag wird nun nicht wegen Werbung geflamed. _


----------



## Delgado (21. Oktober 2009)

Jajaja schrieb:


> _Ich hoffe doch, der Beitrag wird nun nicht wegen Werbung geflamed. _



Nein, es sei denn Du meinst das Poison Bepanthen


----------



## bernhardwalter (21. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Jörg,
auch von mir nachträglich herzliche Geburtstagsgrüße mit vielen netten aus dem schönen Köln ins Bergische Land ( hast ja jetzt warscheinlich alles direkt vor der Haustüre ) lasse es dir und deiner Familie so richtig gut gehen.

LG
Bernhard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernhardwalter (21. Oktober 2009)

Kleine Warmup-Runde vorne weg 



Konfuzius schrieb:


> Bei mir waren's nur knapp 40 km / 700 hm.
> Du musst woanders mitgefahren sein
> 
> @Schnegge: Auch von mir natürlich:


----------



## Jajaja (21. Oktober 2009)

So, wieder da.

Leider ist mein Tacho ausgefallen. Also schätze ich mal so auf 35 Km und einen Schnitt von ~ 13 - 14 km/h.

Gemessen: 3h reine Fahrzeit und 368 Hm.

Ich danke allen MitfahrerInnen für die kurzweilige Begleitung! 

Paul


----------



## Regulus (22. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin auch wieder gut zuhause angekommen.

Herzlichen Dank für die tolle Führung! Perfekter hätte mein erster Nightride als "Neuer" nicht sein können.

Da freue ich mich schon auf die nächste Runde mit Euch, wenn ich wieder mitfahren darf. ;-)

Regulus

Die Tachodaten bei mir:
30.2 Km, 380 Hm, 13.0 km/h Schnitt


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (26. Oktober 2009)

Ein weiteres Kfl Team sucht noch ein paar Mitfahrer für den WP
Wer lust hat schnell anmelden 
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/318


----------



## stardust1234 (26. Oktober 2009)

schon passiert


----------



## Jajaja (27. Oktober 2009)

Wellness ist online.


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (27. Oktober 2009)

Bin angemeldet, bis morgen


----------



## jenzz (27. Oktober 2009)

Ich rate allen Mitfahrern morgen abend zur Brille mit den getönten Gläsern, mein neues Lämpchen feiert nämlich Premiere!


----------



## Jajaja (27. Oktober 2009)

jenzz schrieb:


> Ich rate allen Mitfahrern morgen abend zur Brille mit den getönten Gläsern, mein neues Lämpchen feiert nämlich Premiere!



Hmm, wenn ich mir die bisher gemeldeten Mitfahrer so anschaue, hast Du die Latte nun sehr hoch gelegt ... 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum "real light". 
Was isses denn geworden? Selbstbau, L., H. oder gar Kinaklon ... ? 

Nein, ich bin nicht neugierig, - nur interessiert ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jenzz (27. Oktober 2009)

Jajaja schrieb:


> Was isses denn geworden? Selbstbau, L., H. oder gar Kinaklon ... ?



Letzteres, was anderes war dieses Jahr nicht mehr im Budget...


----------



## jenzz (27. Oktober 2009)

Jajaja schrieb:


> Hmm, wenn ich mir die bisher gemeldeten Mitfahrer so anschaue, hast Du die Latte nun sehr hoch gelegt ...


Für mich ist das halt ungewohnt mit so viel Licht, hatte ja sonst immer nur ne Fenix auf dem Kopp, da merk ich jetzt fast gar nicht mehr ob die an oder aus ist...


----------



## Jajaja (27. Oktober 2009)

jenzz schrieb:


> Letzteres, was anderes war dieses Jahr nicht mehr im Budget...



Goil! ... 
Die wollte ich immer schon mal live sehen!


----------



## Montana (27. Oktober 2009)

Es ist ja schön, dass es zumindest 2 Winterpokal Teams aus dem KFL-Gebiet gibt. 

Was haltet ihr denn von dieser alten Idee:



> KFL - Team & friends Winterpokal Start 2007/2008
> 
> Montag 5.11.2007 18:30 an der Radsportweit berühmten "Schmitze Bud" (nach der bikekiller Idee vom WP2006/2007)
> 
> ...



Das könnte man bei Interesse für dieses Jahr modifizieren und ggf. einplanen. 
Das würde dann am  2.11.2009 ab 18:30 Uhr  losgehen. 

Also was ist? Wer kann, wer will?

Gruß _Guido_


----------



## Jajaja (27. Oktober 2009)

Bin dabei, teamlos - wohlgemerkt ... 
LMB-Termin?

_Hat nicht mittlerweile unser Bernhardwalter der Bikekillerin das Thema abgekauft? ... _


----------



## Montana (27. Oktober 2009)

Jajaja schrieb:


> Bin dabei, teamlos - wohlgemerkt ...
> LMB-Termin?



Ich wollte zunächst nur mal hören, wer denn dafür Interesse hätte, die Idee spukt mir schon länger im Hirn  herum. Cool, dass Du dabei wärst. Teamlos  geht natürlich auch, warst ja lange genug dabei und bist sowie unser 6. Mann  ... irgendwie 

LMB Termin käme dann bald. 



Jajaja schrieb:


> _Hat nicht mittlerweile unser Bernhardwalter der Bikekillerin das Thema abgekauft? ... _



Schon, aber ich wollte das alte Pamphlet noch mal rauskramen und "in Geschichte machen" ( für die jungen Fetze unter uns)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stardust1234 (27. Oktober 2009)

Hi Guido,

Ich wäre -vorausgesetzt mein Rad ist bis dahin aus der Werkstatt- dabei 


Markus


----------



## jenzz (27. Oktober 2009)

Also ich wär am Montag auch dabei. @jajaja: wir hätten noch 2 Plätzchen frei...


----------



## Jerd (27. Oktober 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> Das würde dann am  2.11.2009 ab 18:30 Uhr  losgehen.
> 
> Also was ist? Wer kann, wer will?
> 
> Gruß _Guido_



Wollen schon, allein.... ich komme Montags frühestens um 18:30 aus dem Haus 

Wenn ihr allerdings um 19:00 Uhr starten würdet, könnte ich mitfahren/euch auf der Panzerstraße einholen.


----------



## Jajaja (27. Oktober 2009)

jenzz schrieb:


> Also ich wär am Montag auch dabei. @jajaja: wir hätten noch 2 Plätzchen frei...



Danke für das Angebot Jens! 
Ich habe meine Gründe für "kein WP" allerdings wohlüberlegt formuliert. Kein Streß mit Wetter, Gruppenzwang, weitere Hobbys, Sinnlosigkeit dieser nicht kontrollierbaren Datensmmlung etc.. Natürlich werde ich mein Pensum weiterhin herunterschrubben, um im Frühjahr fit in die Saison zu gehen.


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (27. Oktober 2009)

Also ich wär prinzipiel auch dabei. 
Nicht das ihr mich noch zum Rennradfahrer macht


----------



## jenzz (27. Oktober 2009)

Jajaja schrieb:


> Sinnlosigkeit dieser nicht kontrollierbaren Datensmmlung etc..


Willst du damit etwa behaupten, es könnte gepfuscht werden?! Und das bei dieser Drohung: "Wenn jemand betrügt oder es versucht und das herauskommt, werden ihm die Punkte, die er durch den Betrug bekommen wollte, von der Gesamtpunktzahl abgezogen!"


Jajaja schrieb:


> Natürlich werde ich mein Pensum weiterhin herunterschrubben


 Deshalb mußte ich es zumindest nochmal probieren!


----------



## peter1bike (27. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Guido,

wenn ich fit sein sollte bin ich dabei.

Für Morgen muß ich mich leider wieder austragen. Die Nebenhöhlen spielen einfach nicht mit.
Euch viel Spaß Morgen

Gruß von Peter


----------



## bernhardwalter (28. Oktober 2009)

Dann gute Besserung Peter

LG
Bernhard



peter1bike schrieb:


> Hallo Guido,
> 
> wenn ich fit sein sollte bin ich dabei.
> 
> ...


----------



## bernhardwalter (28. Oktober 2009)

Mach das Guido,ist eine gute Idee könnte wieder etwas regelmäßioge Zweiradbewegung gebrauchenbin auch mit dabei.

LG
Bernhard



Montana schrieb:


> Das würde dann am  2.11.2009 ab 18:30 Uhr  losgehen.
> 
> Also was ist? Wer kann, wer will?
> 
> Gruß _Guido_


----------



## 2RaFa (28. Oktober 2009)

peter1bike schrieb:


> Für Morgen muß ich mich leider wieder austragen. Die Nebenhöhlen spielen einfach nicht mit.Gruß von Peter



und ich habe immer noch die Nase und die Nebenhöhlen dicht...
das tut echt weh, bei dem Wetter wieder nicht dabei sein zu können 
wenn sich nicht bald was ändert, werde ich mich wohl auch beim WP wieder abmelden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jajaja (28. Oktober 2009)

2RaFa schrieb:


> und ich habe immer noch die Nase und die Nebenhöhlen dicht...
> das tut echt weh, bei dem Wetter wieder nicht dabei sein zu können



Warum hörst Du auch nicht auf den Rat von letzter Woche ... ? ... 

Also, komm einfach heute Abend und steige in Hoffnungstal wieder aus. Du kitzelst Dein Immunsystem ein wenig (weil, wir wollen ja auch ein wenig lachen, das stimmuliert - auch ohne Kawuppdich) und schon ist es wieder vorbei. ... ... Eine Option?


----------



## Montana (28. Oktober 2009)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> Mach das Guido,ist eine gute Idee könnte wieder etwas regelmäßioge Zweiradbewegung gebrauchenbin auch mit dabei.
> 
> LG
> Bernhard



Du bist doch der absolte Montagsrunden Spezialist, lieber Bernhard.

Wiewiel Km waren das noch bei der normalen Runde 50 oder eher 60?
Und die Dauer bei Schnitt << 20 km/h? (so möchte ich bitte  starten, wenn genehm )

*@ Jerd* Das wäre auch leider das Problem einer zu späten Startzeit ... ich richte mich aber gerne an den Wünschen der Mehrheit aus. Mein Vorschlag wäre zunächst mal 18:30 bei ungefähr 3 Std Fahrt sind wir dann frühestens 21:30 zurück. 

Für die Anderen zur Erklärung: Rennradfahren , so dachte ich zunächst auch, aber es ist wirklich eine nette MTB geeignete Runde und ich empfehle nicht die allerdicksten Stoppelsocken auf zuziehen, geht aber natürlich auch problemlos. Der Jajaja war da ja immer bestens präpariert. Und bitte an vernünftiges Licht für vorne und hinten denken, wir sind viel auf öffentllichen Wegen bzw. Strassen unterwegs d.h. die Lichtkanonen ab und zu mal zu dimmen. 

So wünsche heute Abend viel Spass im Wald, verirrt und erkältet euch nicht 

*@ Heiner und Peter* Weiterhin gute Besserung und schont euch für den  Pokal.


----------



## Jajaja (28. Oktober 2009)

So, wieder da. 11 Fahrer incl. Schnellnesser. KF wurde links herum bestiegen. D. h., einige schöne "Runtertrails" wurden zu "Rauftrails" - unfreiwillige Absteiger incl.. 

Auf meiner Uhr, Tür zu Tür: 
Strecke: 40,1 Km
AVS:      14,7 Km/h
HM:        400 m
Dauer:    knapp 3 h

Was gibt es sonst noch? Erstmalig durften die DX-Leuchten (Kinaklon) bestaunt werden. Genial! 
Eine wirkliche Kaufempfehlung für Lichtjunkies ... 
Das Leuchtbild ist nicht von dem einer T. der Fa. L. zu unterscheiden.

Paul


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (28. Oktober 2009)

@Jajaja Danke nochmals fürs guiden. War ne prima Runde

Und wenn der Kinaklon die Saison übersteht ist das echt ein top Angebot.
Da lohnt sich Selbstbau echt nicht mehr Und ich hab noch Teile für 2 Lampen hier rumliegen.


----------



## MTB-Kao (29. Oktober 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> Also was ist? Wer kann, wer will?



Ich


----------



## Jajaja (29. Oktober 2009)

BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:


> @Jajaja Danke nochmals fürs guiden.



Mache ich doch gerne ... 




BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:


> Und wenn der Kinaklon die Saison übersteht ist das echt ein top Angebot.
> *Da lohnt sich Selbstbau echt nicht mehr* Und ich hab noch Teile für 2 Lampen hier rumliegen.



Ja wirklich! Und was soll da erst die Fa. L. und auch die anderen Lichthersteller sagen? 
Bei denen hängen Existenzen dran. Eigene Leute, Zulieferer, Händler des Bikervertrauens etc. ... 

Globalisierung halt ...


----------



## hama687 (29. Oktober 2009)

Jajaja schrieb:


> Ja wirklich! Und was soll da erst die Fa. L. und auch die anderen Lichthersteller sagen?
> Bei denen hängen Existenzen dran. Eigene Leute, Zulieferer, Händler des Bikervertrauens etc. ...
> 
> Globalisierung halt ...



Firma L. hatt sich die Hosentaschen lang genug mit Geld gefüllt, mit Lampen, die in der Herstellung um ein vielfaches Preiswerter sind!  Wird Zeit das andere Nachziehen und sich auch eine Firma L. mal gedanken über ihr Preis/ Leistungs- verhältniss macht, wie war das konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft


----------



## Jajaja (29. Oktober 2009)

hama687 schrieb:


> Firma L. hatt sich die Hosentaschen lang genug mit Geld gefüllt, mit Lampen, die in der Herstellung um ein vielfaches Preiswerter sind!  Wird Zeit das andere Nachziehen und sich auch eine Firma L. mal gedanken über ihr Preis/ Leistungs- verhältniss macht, wie war das konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft



Alex, eigentlich ist das ja nun ein wenig OT.

Aber kurz meine 2'cts:
Bis dato war beim Selbstbau nur mit höchstem Aufwand die Helligkeit von L-Lampen zu erreichen. Das lohnt nun nicht mehr, da Kina die Konstruktion der T. schlichtweg weitgehend geklaut hat. Hinter den L-Lampen stand ingenieurtechnische Entwicklungsarbeit die letztendlich der Kunde auch zahlen muß. Trotz scheinbar hoher Stückzahlen handelt es sich immer noch um einen Kleinserienhersteller. In Kleinserie lässt sich nicht so preiswert produzieren wie in riesigen Stückzahlen. Im Vergleich dazu was man denn bekommt, stimmt das Verhältnis Preis/ Leistung durchaus - meine persönliche Meinung. Außerdem soll sich ein innovativer Hersteller - und das ist die Fa. L. m. E. immer noch - seine Leistung auch durchaus bezahlen lassen. Niemand hat etwas zu verschenken und wenn es der Markt hergibt ...
Als ich meine erste Lupine in Händen hielt war ich schlichtweg verliebt in dieses kleine Wunderwerk. Sie kann bedeutend mehr als nur leuchten: Jeder Nutzer kann die Lampen auf seine individuellen Bedürfnisse hin programmieren. Akkukapazitätsmessung, Lichtmodis, Leistungsmodis, Akkuzustandsmodis u. v. mehr.
Nicht jeder braucht das, aber ich wollte nicht mehr darauf verzichten. Und - Niemand, auch die hier noch so versierten Selbstbauer haben bisher Programmierbarkeit in diesem Umfang und so praxisnah realisiert.

Klar, bei dem DX-Preis würde ich heute nicht mehr lange überlegen ...


Vielleicht ein Beispiel aus der Musikinstrumenteindustrie. Die Fa. Fender ist bekannt für ihre hochwertigen Gitarren, die Bei Preisen von  800,- anfangen und bei  25.000,- noch nicht aufhören.
Eine Kinakopie gibt es bereits ab  60,-. Und die klingen nicht einmal schlecht. Wer dann aber mal ein Originalinstrument in der Hand hatte, will es nicht mehr hergeben ... 

Ich habe bereits meine 5. L. im Besitz. Bekloppt wah ... 

Weiter sollten wir nun im Elektronikforum mitdiskutieren ...


----------



## 2RaFa (29. Oktober 2009)

Jajaja schrieb:


> Aber kurz meine 2'cts:
> ...Als ich meine erste Lupine ... Sie kann bedeutend mehr als nur leuchten: Jeder Nutzer kann die Lampen auf seine individuellen Bedürfnisse hin programmieren. Akkukapazitätsmessung, Lichtmodis, Leistungsmodis, Akkuzustandsmodis u. v. mehr. ...


aha, jetzt geht mir ein Licht auf ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stardust1234 (30. Oktober 2009)

stardust1234 schrieb:


> Hi Guido,
> 
> Ich wäre -vorausgesetzt mein Rad ist bis dahin aus der Werkstatt- dabei
> 
> ...


 
Also habe gerade angerufen Rad ist noch nicht fertig 
Mit Glück kommen heute die letzten Ersatzteile sonst klappts am Montag definitiv nicht


----------



## Delgado (30. Oktober 2009)

stardust1234 schrieb:


> Also habe gerade angerufen Rad ist noch nicht fertig
> Mit Glück kommen heute die letzten Ersatzteile sonst klappts am Montag definitiv nicht



Was'n kaputt?

Wir machen demächst mal wieder'n Schrauberkurs.


Gruß

Micha


----------



## stardust1234 (30. Oktober 2009)

Hi Micha,

Schaltwerk, komplette Bremseinheit vorne rechts usw...

Der Köfo (*Kö*sten*fo*ranschlag) hat mich so geschockt, da habe Ich bei den "Kleinigkeiten" schon garnicht mehr hingehört...

Was'n für ein Schrauberkurs?

Markus


----------



## Cubanita (30. Oktober 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Wir machen demächst mal wieder'n Schrauberkurs.


 
Da würde ich mich sofort anmelden 

Meine Kenntnisse sind nämlich gaaaaanz schön dürftig


----------



## Delgado (30. Oktober 2009)

stardust1234 schrieb:


> Hi Micha,
> 
> Schaltwerk, komplette Bremseinheit vorne rechts usw...
> 
> ...



In der Nebensaison machen wir schonmal Pizza- & Weizenbiergelage und nennen es Schrauberkurs 

Dabei lassen wir unsere Mädels die schwere Arbeit machen (.. siehe Doku in meinem alten Fotoalbum) bis sie so richtig schwitzen 

Wenn alles kaputtrepariert ist ...  ... kommt der Retter in der Not und hilft.

Termin steht aber noch nicht fest. Ich melde mich.

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Schildbürger (30. Oktober 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> ...
> Termin steht aber noch nicht fest. Ich melde mich.
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Hallo,
ich denke das ich dem ein oder anderen helfen kann, ich wäre also auch dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hama687 (31. Oktober 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> Es ist ja schön, dass es zumindest 2 Winterpokal Teams aus dem KFL-Gebiet gibt.
> 
> Was haltet ihr denn von dieser alten Idee:
> 
> ...



Also ich habs gestern Abend aus lust und laune mal von Lev aus Probiert, 90km und 3:50 sind mir dann für einen Montag Abend doch "etwas" zu viel Aber eins muss ich ja sagen, hatt echt mal wieder Spass gemacht da lang zu fahren, selbst mit meiner Funzel hatt die Runde echt Spass gemacht

Aber mein Rad ist eh mal wieder kaputt, von daher


----------



## jenzz (1. November 2009)

Wie sieht es denn eigentlich damit 





Montana schrieb:


> 2.11.2009 ab 18:30 Uhr


 aus? Die Wettervorhersage für morgen abend ist ja eher so mitteltoll...


----------



## Kettenfresser (1. November 2009)

jenzz schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn eigentlich damit  aus? Die Wettervorhersage für morgen abend ist ja eher so mitteltoll...



WP-Wetter halt 

P.S. 
- bei 20 °C kann ja jeder fahren 

P.P.S.
- Schrauberkurs , interesse ist vorhanden !!!


----------



## stardust1234 (1. November 2009)

jenzz schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn eigentlich damit  aus? Die Wettervorhersage für morgen abend ist ja eher so mitteltoll...



Hi,

da mein Rad noch in der Werkstatt ist, werde Ich dann morgen Abend für das *Team KFL HCW* Punkte durchs Laufen sammeln 

Falls Ihr morgen Abend fahren solltet, viel Spass & hoffentlich gutes Wetter


----------



## Montana (1. November 2009)

jenzz schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn eigentlich damit  aus? Die Wettervorhersage für morgen abend ist ja eher so mitteltoll...



Ja, stimmt, es sieht leider nicht berauschend aus. Das sollten wir kurzfristig noch per P(N)M diskutieren. 

Fröhliches Punktesammeln, wie auch immer. 

Gruß Guido


----------



## MTB-Kao (2. November 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Termin steht aber noch nicht fest. Ich melde mich.
> 
> Gruß
> Micha



Sag mir auch mal Bescheid. Bin ja immer noch guter Hoffnung dass ich meine Sachen nicht nur kaputt repariere (@FranG: kein doofer Spruch jetzt  )


----------



## 2RaFa (2. November 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> *@ Heiner und Peter* Weiterhin gute Besserung und schont euch für den  Pokal.



Lieber Guido, Ingo, Peter und Bernhard,
da ich jetzt Anfang November immer noch nicht die gesundheitliche Fitness habe, die ich bräuchte, um wieder erfolgreich aufs Rad zu steigen, melde ich mich für diesen Winter erst noch mal vom WP ab 
- so hat das keinen Sinn und macht mir unnötigen Druck. 
Im nächsten Jahr sieht es sicher ganz anders aus - dann habe ich auch mehr Zeit!
Leider weiß ich nicht, wie man sich selbst aus dem WP-Punkte-Forum abmelden kann!
Viel Erfolg euch beim Punkte sammeln!


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (2. November 2009)

@Heiner
Hey der WP ist doch Grad erst gestartet. Kurier dich in ruhe aus und starte dann im Dezember oder Januar mit dem Punkte sammeln.
Hier will doch keiner wirklich den WP gewinnen

Gute besserung und hoffentlich dann bald Mittwochs wieder dabei


----------



## FranG (2. November 2009)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Sag mir auch mal Bescheid. Bin ja immer noch guter Hoffnung dass ich meine Sachen nicht nur kaputt repariere (@FranG: kein doofer Spruch jetzt  )


Also dem Lars würde ich glatt mein Lieblingsrad vertrauensvoll zu Reparatur überlassen... 
WAR DAS JETZT GENUG DER LOBHUDELEI? 

Edith: Hätte da noch eine Louise FR mit neuer Suppe zu füllen - und schiebe die Sauerei jetzt schon zwei Wochen vor mir her...


----------



## Montana (2. November 2009)

2RaFa schrieb:


> Lieber Guido, Ingo, Peter und Bernhard,
> da ich jetzt Anfang November immer noch nicht die gesundheitliche Fitness habe, die ich bräuchte, um wieder erfolgreich aufs Rad zu steigen, melde ich mich für diesen Winter erst noch mal vom WP ab
> - so hat das keinen Sinn und macht mir unnötigen Druck.
> Im nächsten Jahr sieht es sicher ganz anders aus - dann habe ich auch mehr Zeit!
> ...



Na da haben wir ja einen feinen Paul Ersatz eingefangen 

Quatsch bei Seite  ich bin nicht so doll fit und der Peter auch nicht, wir wollen das Ganze locker und gesundheitsbewusst angehen.

Solltest Du, lieber Heiner, das Gefühl haben erst im Dezember oder Januar ein paar Punkte einzufahren, so bleibst Du selbstverständlich herzlich willkommen im WP Team. 

Solltest Du das Gefühl haben, dass das den ganzen Winter nichts wird, so könnten wir versuchen Dich schweren Herzens auszutauschen.

Jedoch geht das nur noch eine befristete Zeit und nur auf Administrator Ebene.

Ich wüsche Dir jedenfalls recht gute und ausgiebige Besserung (wem schreibe ich das) und würde mich freuen wenn es Dir sehr bald besser geht. 

Gruß Guido _(der wohl morgen im Warmen und Trockenen die ersten mageren Punkte sammelt)_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (2. November 2009)

BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:


> @Heiner
> Hey der WP ist doch Grad erst gestartet. Kurier dich in ruhe aus und starte dann im Dezember oder Januar mit dem Punkte sammeln.
> Hier will doch keiner wirklich den WP gewinnen
> 
> Gute besserung und hoffentlich dann bald Mittwochs wieder dabei



Lieber Björn,

wenn ich das schreibe, dass der Heiner erst im Dez oder Jan starten soll oder die _Konkurrenz_ schreibt sowas, dann sind das _zwei verschiedene __Paar Schuhe_.   


Aber selbstverständlich hast Du inhaltlich 100%ig recht mit dieser Äusserung 

Gruß Guido der Dir viel Spass beim Punkte sammeln wünscht.


----------



## hama687 (2. November 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> Gruß Guido _(der wohl morgen im Warmen und Trockenen die ersten mageren Punkte sammelt)_



, schreibste bei, welchen Film du geschaut hast und wie lange dieser war?


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (2. November 2009)

Lieber Guido

Konkurenz? Daran hab ich eigentlich gar nicht gedacht?

"Weil Ihr Senioren habt doch eh keine Chance gegen uns Jungspunde" 
Und um den Worten taten folgen zu lassen geh ich jetzt erst mal ins McFit das Ergometer quälen

duck und weg
lg
Björn


----------



## MTB-Kao (2. November 2009)

FranG schrieb:


> Edith: Hätte da noch eine Louise FR mit neuer Suppe zu füllen - und schiebe die Sauerei jetzt schon zwei Wochen vor mir her...



Und ich eine ohne FR...


----------



## Montana (2. November 2009)

hama687 schrieb:


> , schreibste bei, welchen Film du geschaut hast und wie lange dieser war?



Guter Witz  die Rolle werde ich ich nicht ausüben können 
Nöö .... werde ein bisschen auf das gerade laufende TV Programm und auf die anderen Akteure(-innen) schauen und auf einen Schlag grob geschätzte 5 points machen  




BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:


> Lieber Guido
> 
> Konkurenz? Daran hab ich eigentlich gar nicht gedacht?
> 
> ...



Werdet nur nicht übermütig Freunde  ... mit 0 Punkten am ersten Tag liegen wir gar nicht so schlecht


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (3. November 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> Werdet nur nicht übermütig Freunde



Keine Sorge. Wenn ich sehe das andere am ersten Tag schon 7h auf dem Fahrrad verbracht haben  
Vor allem wo grad draussen wieder die Sonne scheint und ich im Büro hocke. Die Welt ist einfach ungerecht 



Montana schrieb:


> mit 0 Punkten am ersten Tag liegen wir gar nicht so schlecht


Bis zum ende des WP ist es noch lang hin, da wird noch viel passieren. Viel Spass heute beim Punkte sammeln.


----------



## Montana (3. November 2009)

BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:


> ...Viel Spass heute beim Punkte sammeln.



Danke schön es war gut und hat sogar 6 Punkte eingebracht. 2 x 30 Minuten auf der Stelle sind aber ein harter Kampf 
Was freue ich mich darauf wieder in der Freiheit herum zu düsen. Aber das kommt sehr bald wieder in Frage 

@ KFL-Team 

Was machen wir? Heiner kann bzw. will nun wirklich nicht mehr  Sollen wir ihn im Team lassen oder Ersatz suchen und versuchen das Team ändern zu lassen?

Gruß _Guido_


----------



## Schnegge (4. November 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> @ KFL-Team
> 
> Was machen wir? .... oder Ersatz suchen und versuchen das Team ändern zu lassen?
> 
> Gruß _Guido_



Hallo KFL-Team... bin z.Z. so im Arbeitsstress, dass ich noch kein Team habe... würde mich also gerne opfern, wenn ihr ein neues Mitglied sucht.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## i-men (4. November 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> @ KFL-Team
> 
> Was machen wir? Heiner kann bzw. will nun wirklich nicht mehr  Sollen wir ihn im Team lassen oder Ersatz suchen und versuchen das Team ändern zu lassen?
> 
> Gruß _Guido_



Gäbe es denn einen Nachrücker?
Wenn nicht, auch kein Problem. Dann hat der Heiner noch nen Anreiz schneller gesund zu werden. Da wir ja grundsätzlich mit dem Wellness Gedanken angetreten sind,....
Ich bin leider heute Abend nicht dabei (na das geht ja gut los ), da ich auf nem Geburtstag bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## i-men (4. November 2009)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Hallo KFL-Team... bin z.Z. so im Arbeitsstress, dass ich noch kein Team habe... würde mich also gerne opfern, wenn ihr ein neues Mitglied sucht.
> 
> Gruß
> Jörg


----------



## bernhardwalter (4. November 2009)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Hallo KFL-Team... bin z.Z. so im Arbeitsstress, dass ich noch kein Team habe... würde mich also gerne opfern, wenn ihr ein neues Mitglied sucht.
> 
> Gruß
> Jörg



 gute Idee


----------



## bernhardwalter (4. November 2009)

Ein Tanzkurs ist doch ebenfalls eine Alternative Sportart,oder,mache ich z.Z. jeden Freitag


----------



## bernhardwalter (4. November 2009)

Habe mich mal angemeldet,wenn mir das Wetter keinen Strich durch die Rechnung macht( und Konfuzius nicht zuviel Gas gibt ) werde ich am Treffpunkt seinso und nun bitte noch einige Anmeldungenwenn ich bitten darf.


----------



## Konfuzius (4. November 2009)

Das mit dem Tempo kriegen wir hin , aber wenn's nachher schifft, hab ich auch keine Lust zu fahren...
Nehme den Termin dann bis spätestens halb sechs raus.


----------



## bernhardwalter (4. November 2009)

OK,habe ich gelesen bin gerade erst wieder rein gekommen werde jetzt etwas essen und dann schauen wir mal,ansonsten machen wir eben eine kleinere Runde.

LG
Bernhard



Konfuzius schrieb:


> Das mit dem Tempo kriegen wir hin , aber wenn's nachher schifft, hab ich auch keine Lust zu fahren...
> Nehme den Termin dann bis spätestens halb sechs raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karbu (4. November 2009)

Hallo,
wenn es nicht zu schnell für einen alten Mann wird und es nicht zu stark regnet möchte ich auch mitfahren.
Gruss Karl


----------



## Regulus (4. November 2009)

So, ich habe mich auch angemeldet.

Ich hoffe nur das es zu schnell wird. Ich werde um 17:30 Uhr aus der Südstadt losfahren und sollte eigentlich rechtzeitig am Start sein.

Gruß
Regulus


----------



## Montana (4. November 2009)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> Ein Tanzkurs ist doch ebenfalls eine Alternative Sportart,oder,mache ich z.Z. jeden Freitag



Na klar doch  Tanzen ist auch Sport  
Viel Spass heute Abend und bis bald.


----------



## Konfuzius (4. November 2009)

karbu schrieb:


> wenn es nicht zu schnell für einen alten Mann wird und es nicht zu stark regnet möchte ich auch mitfahren.



Klar, wir passen das Tempo an den Langsamsten an 
Da es ja heute keine Wellnessrunde gibt, hab ich die Ausschreibung mal auf "langsam" geändert.
Gibt dann ja auch mehr Punkte für den Winterpokal 

Ich hoffe, wir bleiben einigermaßen trocken...


----------



## MTB-Kao (4. November 2009)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, wir bleiben einigermaßen trocken...



Und ich hoffe dass ich nächste Woche mal wieder dabei sein kann  Euch viel Spaß heute Abend.


----------



## stardust1234 (4. November 2009)

Da mein Rad noch immer in der Werkstatt ist  bin Ich u.a. laufen gegangen um ein wenig für den WP beizutragen


----------



## jenzz (4. November 2009)

Hi Ralf, schöne entspannte Runde heute! Entgegen den Befürchtungen des ein oder anderen Daheimgebliebenen auch völlig niederschlagsfrei. Bei mir waren´s von Haustür zu Haustür 52 km und 410 hm (und 14 Punkte )


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (5. November 2009)

Jaja Jens, ich bin halt ein weichei 
Aber jetzt hab ich leider keine Ausreden mehr, hab gestern ne Regenhose gefunden.


----------



## Jajaja (9. November 2009)

Wellnesstermin ist online!

*Bitte unbedingt den Wetterzusatz beachten!!!*


----------



## bernhardwalter (9. November 2009)

Erster 




jajaja schrieb:


> wellnesstermin ist online!
> 
> *bitte unbedingt den wetterzusatz beachten!!!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (9. November 2009)

Wettervorhersage sieht doch gut aus. 25% Regenwarscheinlichkeit ist doch nix.
Ich bin dabei.


----------



## jenzz (9. November 2009)

BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei.


Na dann kann ich ja gar nicht anders


----------



## Montana (9. November 2009)

+++ Eilmeldung +++

*Tag 9 Winterpokal 2009/2010*

Das KFL-Team wechselt verletzungsbedingt aus .... für Heiner (2RaFa) fährt nun Jörg (Schnegge)

Es geht weiter in der bekannten und bewährten Zusammenstellung:

bernhardwalter - i-men - Montana - peter1bike - Schnegge

Sehr schade für Heiner, der immer alles fürs Team getan hat, mich aber vor ein paar Tagen gebeten hat ihn auszuwechseln. Weiterhin gute Besserung und bis hoffentlich bald ... für Dich ist immer ein Platz frei.

Gruß Guido


----------



## stardust1234 (10. November 2009)

Jajaja schrieb:


> Wellnesstermin ist online!
> 
> *Bitte unbedingt den Wetterzusatz beachten!!!*


 
Habe mich auch mal eingetragen 
Wo genau auf dem PP trefft Ihr euch denn?


----------



## Jerd (10. November 2009)

stardust1234 schrieb:


> Habe mich auch mal eingetragen
> Wo genau auf dem PP trefft Ihr euch denn?



Der Parkplatz ist eigentlich recht übersichtlich, und eine Gruppe Mountainbiker fällt immer auf


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (10. November 2009)

hey wenn fernando morgen auch mit fährt ist ja ein fast komplettes kfl wp team am start
Das gibt gut Punkte!


----------



## Jajaja (11. November 2009)

Hallo KFLers,

seit gestern abend kämpfe ich. Leider hat mich das Virus nun doch bezwungen. Daher stehe ich heute als Guide und Mitfahrer nicht zur Verfügung. 

Aber, ... ... ich habe eben mit Bernhard telefoniert und er übernimmt heute abend das Wellnessguiding! ... ... 

*Danke Bernhard!*


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (11. November 2009)

schade Jajaja wünsche Dir gute Besserung und hoffentlich bis bald

An alle anderen Mitfahrer: bis gleich


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (11. November 2009)

so bin heile wieder zuhause. Konfuzius hat uns schön durch Deutschland geführt. Mir kam nix bekannt vor. Und ich hab gelernt wenn alle vor nem Baumstamm absteigen ist das nicht der richtige Baumstamm um das drüber fahren zu üben
Jetzt brauch ich ein neues Rücklicht und für den WP einen Tacho auf den ich mich verlassen kann. 2:55 fahrtzeit??? ein wenig wenig. 
Stardust was hattest du auf der Uhr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stardust1234 (11. November 2009)

@konfuzius
Auch von mir danke für die tolle Tour 

Hier die Daten:
Fahrzeit 2:34:11
KM: 33,23
HM: 343,8
Schnitt: 12,9
Füße: Nass 

Ich freue mich schon auf die nächste Runde!


----------



## Regulus (11. November 2009)

Leider musste ich arbeiten. Schade, ich wäre gerne dabei gewesen. 

Dann beim nächsten Mal.

Gruß
Regulus


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (12. November 2009)

Naja dann trag ich die 2:55 im WP ein  
obwohl mein Tacho in Kalk an ner Ampel aus war.
Nie wieder Sigma!


----------



## Regulus (16. November 2009)

Ein fröhliches "Hallo" in die KFL-Runde.

Leider hat sich bei meinem MTB ein Lager am Hinterrad verabschiedet hat. Am Samstag mussten wir deswegen die Tour sogar schon kurz nach Beginn abbrechen und ich bin nach Hause geeiert (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes)! Ich weiß noch nicht ob die Garantie noch gilt (1,5 Jahre alt) und wie sich der Händler verhält (BOC). Noch schlimmer ist, das ich nicht weiß wann ich wieder auf die Trails komme.
Momentan ist nur Trekkingrad fahren angesagt.

Sobald ich wieder MTB fahren kann bin ich wieder mit dabei.

Viele Grüsse
Regulus


----------



## peter1bike (16. November 2009)

Lieber Ingo,

herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Deinem heutigen (runden) Geburtstag.

Willkommen im Club der .....


......bleib fit und gesund für weitere, herrrrrrrlischsche, gemeinsame Touren

Ich stoße  dann heute mal mit Krawuptisch auf Dich an.

Liebe Grüße von Peter


----------



## Montana (16. November 2009)

_Na das ist ja was ...   

Auch von mir ganz herzliche Glückwünsche zum heutigen Ehrentag, lieber Ingo. 
Ich wünsche Dir alles Gute für das kommende Jahr, viel Gesundheit und privaten und beruflichen Erfolg. Ich hoffe, dass wir uns demnächst wieder öfter auf dem oder auch gene mal wieder ohne bike sehen. 

Viele Grüße von Guido

... und das mit dem Runden ... da kommen noch ein paar ganz Andere :_​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## i-men (17. November 2009)

Na erstmal besten Dank für die netten Wünsche.
Und um diese umzusetzen habe ich dann mal nen Wellnesstermin für morgen eingestellt.


----------



## jenzz (17. November 2009)

i-men schrieb:


> Na erstmal besten Dank für die netten Wünsche.
> Und um diese umzusetzen habe ich dann mal nen Wellnesstermin für morgen eingestellt.


 Schon angemeldet!


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (17. November 2009)

jenzz schrieb:


> Schon angemeldet!


Dann muss ich ja auch mit
Ein hoch auf den Winterpokal. Perfekte Trainingsmotivation


----------



## jenzz (17. November 2009)

BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:


> Dann muss ich ja auch mit


haha, aber so überholst du mich nie!


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (18. November 2009)

jenzz schrieb:


> haha, aber so überholst du mich nie!



Ist noch lang hin bis zum Ende des Wp! Und ich habe zum Glück noch ein paar Urlaubstage über


----------



## bernhardwalter (18. November 2009)

Bin jetzt auch mit dabei  

LG
Bernhard


----------



## Montana (18. November 2009)

i-men schrieb:


> Na erstmal besten Dank für die netten Wünsche.
> Und um diese umzusetzen habe ich dann mal nen Wellnesstermin für morgen eingestellt.



Gerne geschehen, Ingo


Tja, es ist trocken und meine Form auch wieder leicht angestiegen und Lust auf Fahradfahren im Wald ist auch vorhanden 

Soweit so gut, aber ich kann heute doch nicht, ich muss heute Abend noch einen lieben Besuch  im  Krankenhaus machen. 

Mal sehen, wenn's nächste Woche nicht aus Kübeln schüttet ...... 

Viel Spass an alle die unterwegs sind und passt auf die Konkurrenz im eigenen Wald auf.


----------



## Jajaja (18. November 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> ... und passt auf die Konkurrenz im eigenen Wald auf.



... Konkurrenz ist wohl obsolet. 
... oder mit "passenden" Satzungsänderungen befasst ... 



*Herzlichen Glückwunsch nachträglich Ingo!*  ... 

Wenn ich's schaffe, bin ich heute abend dabei. Melde mich deshalb erst einmal nicht an.


----------



## stardust1234 (18. November 2009)

> Wenn ich's schaffe, bin ich heute abend dabei. Melde mich deshalb erst einmal nicht an.


 
dito!


----------



## Montana (18. November 2009)

Jajaja schrieb:


> ... Konkurrenz ist wohl obsolet.
> ... oder mit "passenden" Satzungsänderungen befasst ...




Mit Konkurrenz meinte ich diesmal die zwei jungen Herren aus dem KFL HCW Team, mit denen wir alten Säcke die Weibern CTF bestritten haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jenzz (18. November 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> Mit Konkurrenz meinte ich diesmal die zwei *jungen Herren aus dem KFL HCW Team*, mit denen wir alten Säcke die Weibern CTF bestritten haben


Es waren derer sogar drei am Start!  Von Konkurrenz würde ich aber nicht sprechen wollen, wer weiß ob wir als WP-Novizen überhaupt durchhalten, wenns richtig kalt wird und ihr als durch mehrjährige Erfahrung gestählte Routiniers die Punkte einheimst. War jedenfalls mal wieder eine sehr schöne Runde bei sehr un-novemberlicher Temperatur. Ich kuck mir dann gleich mal aufm GPS an wo ich diesmal überall gewesen bin... Bis demnächst!


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (18. November 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> ... mit denen wir die Weibern CTF bestritten haben


wir sind doch keine Konkurenz (fahren doch alle unter Kfl Flagge), ich hoffe ja 2010 nehmt ihr uns nach Weibern wieder mit.
Bis demnächst
Björn


----------



## stardust1234 (18. November 2009)

@Ingo 
danke für Guiden, obwohl mir so ziemlich alles weh tut, was Muskeln & Knochen hat ;-)


----------



## Jajaja (19. November 2009)

Jo, danke Ingo. War 'ne super Tour! 

Hätte nicht mehr gedacht dieses Jahr noch auf den Lüderich zu kommen ... ...


----------



## MTB-Kao (24. November 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe gestern die normale Mirage Exo geschrottet. Hat eventuell jemand eine übrig? Ich brauche wirklich nur die Lampe.

Grüße
Lars


----------



## grünschnabel46 (24. November 2009)

EXO = EVO ?

Gruß,

Udo


----------



## Jajaja (24. November 2009)

Habe gerade meine letzte Evo-Leuchte verkauft ...
Ein Hinterrad hätte ich noch. 

Morgen kann ich übrigens nicht, da Dienstreise ...


----------



## MTB-Kao (24. November 2009)

grünschnabel46 schrieb:


> EXO = EVO ?



loggisch


----------



## grünschnabel46 (24. November 2009)

..nur im ganz sicher zu gehen. 
Ja , ich habe eine EVO Lampe zu Hause , fast unbenutzt , da ich aus dem Set ( damals im schicken Köfferchen ) nur die EVO X als Helmlampe nutze . Könnte ich Dir also abtreten , über den Preis werden wir uns bestimmt einig  ..
Bist du morgen dabei ? wettertechnisch soll es ja ein bisschen besser werden ....

Gruß,
Udo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Kao (24. November 2009)

grünschnabel46 schrieb:


> ..nur im ganz sicher zu gehen.
> Ja , ich habe eine EVO Lampe zu Hause , fast unbenutzt , da ich aus dem Set ( damals im schicken Köfferchen ) nur die EVO X als Helmlampe nutze . Könnte ich Dir also abtreten , über den Preis werden wir uns bestimmt einig  ..
> Bist du morgen dabei ? wettertechnisch soll es ja ein bisschen besser werden ....
> 
> ...



Hallo Udo,

das wäre klasse. Bin dann morgen dabei 

Bis dahin
Lars


----------



## stardust1234 (24. November 2009)

Hmm.. Regenwahrscheinlichkeit 85%


----------



## grünschnabel46 (24. November 2009)

Pessimist !


----------



## stardust1234 (24. November 2009)

grünschnabel46 schrieb:


> Pessimist !


  realist


----------



## jenzz (25. November 2009)

Mit letzter Kraft hier noch schnell meine Fahrdaten für die Funktacho-Geschädigten: von Haustür zu Haustür 61 km, 680 hm, 4:03 h Fahrzeit. War zwar heute Schnell- und nicht Wellness, Schlammpackung und biologisch-dynamische Gesichtsmaske waren trotzdem inklusive! Danke Ralf für die super Tour!


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (25. November 2009)

Mein Akku ist auch leer, der von der Lampe 
Danke für die schöne Tour Ralf. Ich glaub ich wechsel jetzt ins Schnellnes Lager.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (25. November 2009)

??? doppel post


----------



## fdheidkamp (25. November 2009)

Würd ja gerne noch mal mit Euch fahren, wenn ich nicht selbst immer mittwochs unterwegs wäre .....

Habt Ihr Lust ( ohne Abwerbungsgespräche, Verkaufsveranstaltungen, Heizdeckenverkauf, Versicherungen etc . ) am Samstag den 5.12. 1 Tag vor Nikolaus eine größere Ausfahrt mit unserer Vereinsgruppe zu machen ?

Start 5.12.  11.00 Uhr ab dem Kreishaus Bergisch Gladbach nach Altenberg ca 2 Std. dort Glühwein oder Punsch mit Plätzchen ein wenig quatschen, dann wieder nach Hause ???

Wir freuen uns, wenn Ihr dabei seid.

Gruß Frank


----------



## grünschnabel46 (26. November 2009)

...ja , Tour war echt gut , von allem etwas dabei , und vor allen Dingen trocken von oben . 

Wir sollten dann auch demnächst mittwochs der alten Sitte folgen , und die Tour über den ein oder anderen W-Markt legen ...

Gruß,
Udo


----------



## i-men (26. November 2009)

fdheidkamp schrieb:


> Habt Ihr Lust ( ohne Abwerbungsgespräche, Verkaufsveranstaltungen, Heizdeckenverkauf, Versicherungen etc . ) am Samstag den 5.12. 1 Tag vor Nikolaus eine größere Ausfahrt mit unserer Vereinsgruppe zu machen ?
> 
> Start 5.12.  11.00 Uhr ab dem Kreishaus Bergisch Gladbach nach Altenberg ca 2 Std. dort Glühwein oder Punsch mit Plätzchen ein wenig quatschen, dann wieder nach Hause ???
> 
> ...



Das hört sich ja lecker an, werde es mir mal vormerken und je nach Wetterlage entscheiden.


----------



## Konfuzius (2. Dezember 2009)

Gar nichts los hier... 

Wie wäre es denn heute Abend mit einer gemeinsamen Wellness-Tour mit Abstecher zum Weihnachtsmarkt?

Hab mal was eingetragen: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8886


----------



## jenzz (2. Dezember 2009)

Hab mich mal eingetragen, allerdings ist mein Radl noch in der Werkstatt, hoffe es ist rechtzeitig fertig...


----------



## Schnegge (2. Dezember 2009)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Gar nichts los hier...
> 
> Wie wäre es denn heute Abend mit einer gemeinsamen Wellness-Tour mit Abstecher zum Weihnachtsmarkt?



Tja... eigentlich wollt' ich ja mal zu 'ner Weihnachtsmarkttour in Brück aufschlagen. Dummerweise bin aber schon am Donnerstagabend auf 'nem trail aufgeschlagen . Jetzt sind die Bädner in der Schulter angerissen   Daher gibt's bei mir dieses Jahr nix mehr mit WP-Punkten... Glühwein werd' ich aber trotzdem trinken 

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## ultra2 (2. Dezember 2009)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Tja... eigentlich wollt' ich ja mal zu 'ner Weihnachtsmarkttour in Brück aufschlagen. Dummerweise bin aber schon am Donnerstagabend auf 'nem trail aufgeschlagen . Jetzt sind die Bädner in der Schulter angerissen   Daher gibt's bei mir dieses Jahr nix mehr mit WP-Punkten... Glühwein werd' ich aber trotzdem trinken
> 
> Gruß
> Jörg



Hallo Jörg, schade, schade. Dann mal gute Besserung. Wir würden für dich mitsaufen, aber saufen kannste ja noch.


----------



## MTB-Kao (2. Dezember 2009)

Klar dass beim Saufen auf einmal das Team III aufschlägt... 

@Jörg

Gute Besserung!!! Und sammel in den nächsten Wochen nicht so viel Ballast an


----------



## ultra2 (2. Dezember 2009)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Klar dass beim Saufen auf einmal das Team III aufschlägt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konfuzius (2. Dezember 2009)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Tja... eigentlich wollt' ich ja mal zu 'ner Weihnachtsmarkttour in Brück aufschlagen. Dummerweise bin aber schon am Donnerstagabend auf 'nem trail aufgeschlagen . Jetzt sind die Bädner in der Schulter angerissen   Daher gibt's bei mir dieses Jahr nix mehr mit WP-Punkten... Glühwein werd' ich aber trotzdem trinken
> 
> Gruß
> Jörg



Oh, übel! 
Gute Besserung!

Vielleicht kann man sich ja irgendwo auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt treffen?
Machen wir dieses Jahr auch sicher nochmal


----------



## Tazz (2. Dezember 2009)

Es war mir ein Fest mal wieder im KFL Gebiet zu radeln 

Danke für die nette Truppe am heutigen Abend  und danke für´s Guiden Konfuzius 

Schön das alle Team III Glühwein tauglich waren 

Bis dann

Tazz


----------



## Konfuzius (3. Dezember 2009)

Ja, war ein lustiger Abend gestern. 
Sollten wir dieses Jahr noch mal wiederholen


----------



## MTB-Kao (3. Dezember 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> Es war mir ein Fest mal wieder im KFL Gebiet zu radeln
> 
> Danke für die nette Truppe am heutigen Abend  und danke für´s Guiden Konfuzius
> 
> ...



Dann schaut doch häufiger mal wieder vorbei 

Vielen Dank für diverse Glühweine und Kakao, auch wenn ich zu dem ein oder anderen genötigt wurde


----------



## i-men (3. Dezember 2009)

Jau, war ne echte Gaudi. 
Auch von mir nen Dank an Konfuzius und die netten Mitfahrer/innen.
Auf eine baldige Wiederholung.
Ich hoffe Ihr seid alle gut und ihne Zwischenfälle nach Hause gekommen.


----------



## Jerd (3. Dezember 2009)

Mir hat's auch einen Riesenspaß gemacht! 

@Jörg: Gute Besserung!


----------



## Jajaja (9. Dezember 2009)

So, dann will ich mal kurzfristig einen Versuch für heute Abend starten:

Wellness ist online!

Aufgrund der Nässe werden wir aber wohl weitgehend auf FABs bleiben.


----------



## bernhardwalter (9. Dezember 2009)

Wenn das Wetter so bescheiden bleibt fahre ich vieleicht nur zu einem,zwei,drei ...Glühwein zum Weihnachtsmarkt nach Bensberg oder so.
Werde mich auf jedenfall dann noch einmal im Forum melden


----------



## Jajaja (9. Dezember 2009)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> Wenn das Wetter so bescheiden bleibt fahre ich vieleicht nur zu einem,zwei,drei ...Glühwein zum Weihnachtsmarkt nach Bensberg oder so.
> Werde mich auf jedenfall dann noch einmal im Forum melden



Oh weh, das sieht in der Tat nicht gut aus.
Das Regengebiet schiebt sich unaufhaltsam unserer Region entgegen.







Da habe ich auch nur begrenzte Lust auf Glühwein. Ich warte dann noch ein paar Minuten bis zur endgültigen Entscheidung ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernhardwalter (9. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin raus muß noch weiter lackieren und noch lack besorgen,bis dann und dem rest noch viel Spass


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (9. Dezember 2009)

Die Wolken sind nur hellblau. Da kommt wenn nicht viel runter.
Fahren wir?


----------



## jenzz (9. Dezember 2009)

Also ich wär dabei. 18h Kalk Kapelle?


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (9. Dezember 2009)

ok 18 Uhr in Kalk und dann weiter nach brück.
Haben wir noch nen Guide???


----------



## Montana (9. Dezember 2009)

Jajaja schrieb:


> Oh weh, das sieht in der Tat nicht gut aus.
> Das Regengebiet schiebt sich unaufhaltsam unserer Region entgegen.
> 
> ....
> ...



.... und was ist jetzt  


(... hab leider kein Fahrrad mit und freue mich eigentlich auch eher auf einen schönen Abend im Warmen ... aber bald ... )

Gruß Guido


----------



## Jajaja (9. Dezember 2009)

Ja, ich bin dann da!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jenzz (9. Dezember 2009)

Cool, dann bis gleich, muß mich jetzt mal n bißchen beeilen!


----------



## Montana (9. Dezember 2009)

Jajaja schrieb:


> Ja, ich bin dann da!



Ich bin in Gedanken bei euch und wünsche viel Spass und keinen Regen 

... und die zwei Hardcore Wellnesser müssten sich doch bald in dem Gebüsch auskennen ... schliesslich müssen sie ja mal die Nachfolge übernehmen


----------



## Jajaja (9. Dezember 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> ... und die zwei Hardcore Wellnesser müssten sich doch bald in dem Gebüsch auskennen ... schliesslich müssen sie ja mal die Nachfolge übernehmen



Tja, die beiden Jungspunde, ... unsere zukünftige KFL-Hoffnung ... 
Also, eigentlich sind Jenzz und Björn wohl eher Schnellness++-kompatibel. 

So, unsere heutige Tour war eine wahre SloMo-Tour. Klar, bei dem alten Guide. Der war froh, daß Karl aus der gleichen Lebensdekade den (Alters)schnitt hochhielt. 

Daten:
5 Biker
AVS 14,8 Km/h
35 Km
317 Hm

Alles natürlich Köfo pur. Der Wunsch nach mehr (Bikespielplatz Forsbach) wurde einfach überhört ... 




Montana schrieb:


> .... und was ist jetzt
> 
> 
> (... hab leider kein Fahrrad mit und freue mich eigentlich auch eher auf einen schönen Abend im Warmen *... aber bald ...* )
> ...



Tja Guido, da hatte unser Konfuzius die Idee! 

Nächste Woche ist Weihnachtsmarkt mit Glühweinsaufen angesagt. Eigentlich eine alte KFLer-Tradition. Du wirst also erwartet! *Du bist immer noch Chef!* 

Für Björn und mich hat die Sache allerdings einen kleinen Haken ... :
Ich kann noch nicht abschätzen ob ich kann, und 
Björn hat einen schier lebenswichtigen Termin ...  ... 

Aber - wir arbeiten beide daran doch zu kommen! 

*Alle KFLers und auch die der ersten Stunde* sind aufgefordert sich gefälligst zu beteiligen! 
*Das könnte ganz schön lustisch werden!* 

Paul


----------



## Montana (9. Dezember 2009)

Zunächst hoffe ich mal, dass ihr eine schöne Tour hattet und nicht allzu nass geworden seid. Gerade wie ich mal kurz draußen war habe ich festgestellt, dass es doch durchdringend regnet 

Ist Karl = Karbu ... den kenne ich noch garnicht, oder?

Und jetzt zum Chef 

Der war ich nie und wollte es auch nie sein. Ich habe ein wenig geholfen MTB im Königsforst zu einer kleinen Tradition werden zu lassen, mehr nicht.

Klar war das mal eine Zeit lang_ mein _Wald  aber das lag daran, das ich ihn auch erst vor wenigen Jahren kennen gelernt habe und anfangs war das ein echtes Abenteuer für mich. Aus der Stadt hinaus ins Grüne und das mit einem Fahrrad  das war für mich schon etwas ganz Besonderes. Traditionell war ich ja früher nie ein Freund dieser Fortbewegungsmöglickeit  aber dann hat es riesig Spass gemacht.

Und jetzt wohne ich auch nicht mehr so nahe an diesem Wald und es ist schon ein größerer Aufwand dorthin zu kommen (sonst würde Schnegge ja auch KFL weiter machen).

Und auf Erkältung durch Nässe etc. habe ich keine Lust mehr, das hat mich den Herbst des letzten und das Frühjahr in diesem Jahr gekostet. 

Aber ich plane KFL ehrlich öfter ein und nächste Woche wäre ein guter Grund vorhanden. 

_Meine_ Glühwein Tour Idee (die mittlerweile bis zum Umfallen zelebriert wird ) habe ich übrigens vom Stefan_SIT gekla ... äh übernommen.

So bis hoffentlich bald

Grüße in die Runde

_Guido_

*Edit :* Ich habe gerade mal nachgesehen wann ich das letzte Mal bei euch war 



> Datum : 05.08.2009
> Wetter  : sonnig (25 -28 °C sommerlich warm)
> Notizen : KFL Classic mit vielen netten Mitfahrern und Biergartenbesuch an der Forsbacher Mühle
> Zwei Wochen später habe ich dann noch mit Sven und Anderen meine letzte richtige MTB Tour gemacht


----------



## Jajaja (9. Dezember 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> Ist Karl = Karbu ... den kenne ich noch garnicht, oder?



Ja, ist er. 



Montana schrieb:


> Und jetzt zum Chef
> 
> Der war ich nie und wollte es auch nie sein. Ich habe ein wenig geholfen ...



... hmm, ... ... ja ... ... o.k. ... ... 

Und nun?

Das war nur eine Anknüpfung an Deine Posts. Niemand erwartet, daß Du wieder in der ersten Reihe stehst. Ein Glühwein kann lustisch sein. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. 
Du bist jedenfalls herzlich eingeladen ...

Wenn Du nicht kannst ist es auch o.k.. 

Aber - schon zu viel der Worte ... 

Paul.


----------



## Montana (9. Dezember 2009)

Jajaja schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Niemand erwartet, daß Du wieder in der ersten Reihe stehst. Ein Glühwein kann lustisch sein. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
> Du bist jedenfalls herzlich eingeladen ...
> ...



Zunächst mal werde ich abwarten wie das Wetter wird  ... und dann gucken was es an Alternativen gibt  und dann entscheiden.

Erste Reihe geht sowieso nicht mehr ... ging ja noch nie ... eher _backguide_ 

Worte können übrigens selten zu viel sein ... m.M. nach 

Gruß Guido


----------



## Kettenfresser (10. Dezember 2009)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Datum : 05.08.2009
> Wetter : sonnig (25 -28 °C sommerlich warm)
> Notizen : KFL Classic mit vielen netten Mitfahrern und Biergartenbesuch an der Forsbacher Mühle
> Zwei Wochen später habe ich dann noch mit* Sven *und Anderen meine letzte richtige MTB Tour gemacht



ja ja das waren noch Zeiten  Guido bei mir geht im Moment auch nicht so viel ( Arbeit/Arbeit/Arbeit ) . Aber der Sommer kommt und dann geht es rund.#


P.S

habe eine Easy Tour am Sa drin ( Aggerstadion /WH )


----------



## i-men (10. Dezember 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> ja ja das waren noch Zeiten



Ja Männer, was geht denn hier ab
Das ist noch nicht mal 4 Monate her und hier wird jetzt schon geschwelgt....

Ist doch das gute an nem Hobby, alles kann nichts muss.

Nächste Woche bin ich, wenn es der Auftragsgott will, dabei.

Wenn das Wetter nicht passen sollte und wir trotzdem Bedarf an  haben, könnten wir zu nem spontanen KFL Stammtisch (wo auch immer) umschwenken


----------



## Jerd (10. Dezember 2009)

Zu welchem Weihnachtsmarkt wollt ihr denn? Und hätte ich eine Chance euch gegen 21:00 Uhr da noch anzutreffen? Dann würde ich nämlich gerne auch noch vorbei kommen, aber vor 20:30 Uhr komme ich hier nicht weg.


----------



## Montana (10. Dezember 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> ja ja das waren noch Zeiten  Guido bei mir geht im Moment auch nicht so viel ( Arbeit/Arbeit/Arbeit ) . Aber der Sommer kommt und dann geht es rund.#



Das war am 16.08.2009 und in der jetztigen Jahreszeit hilft immer einer kleiner Rückblick auf den Sommer. Meine Notizen zur Tour :


> Wetter : sonnig (30-32 °C heiss und schwül)
> Notizen : Von Tdf nach Wahlscheid und dann die Kettenfresser Tour - Sehr schlecht in Form, viel zu hoher Puls ... Tour abgebrochen, vielleicht war es einfach auch nur zu heiss



... also im Nachhinein war es doch schön .... schön heiss 



Kettenfresser schrieb:


> P.S
> 
> habe eine Easy Tour am Sa drin ( Aggerstadion /WH )



Das wäre wirklich mal wieder was Tolles, schade es wird mit mir höchst wahrscheinlich zeitlich nicht klappen. Ich melde mich aber nochmal bei Dir. Ansonsten können wir demnächst mal wieder ein paar Leyenweiher und WH trails fahren und im Eschmarer Wald und in Spich gibt es auch ein paar sehr nette Sachen. Ich weiss nicht ob Du die alle schon kennst.

Gruß Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konfuzius (10. Dezember 2009)

Jerd schrieb:


> Zu welchem Weihnachtsmarkt wollt ihr denn? Und hätte ich eine Chance euch gegen 21:00 Uhr da noch anzutreffen? Dann würde ich nämlich gerne auch noch vorbei kommen, aber vor 20:30 Uhr komme ich hier nicht weg.



Ich würde wieder Refrath vorschlagen.

Bensberg macht um 19 Uhr zu.
Bergisch Gladbach um 20 Uhr, und die Glühweinbuden haben zumindest letztes Jahr pünktlich geschlossen.
Refrath ist zwar offiziell auch nur bis 20 Uhr auf, aber die Glühweinbude ist ja erfahrungsgemäß bis mindesten 21 Uhr zugänglich 

Ist außerdem ja ganz nett da, und man kann zur Not rein. Soll ja kalt werden...


----------



## peter1bike (10. Dezember 2009)

Gute Idee, Refrath wäre super, da waren wir letztes Jahr doch auch .....ist ja dann schon Tradition.
Da ich zur Zeit nicht biken kann, würde ich mich über eine Glühweinrunde sehr freuen.
Viele Grüße von Peter


----------



## Jajaja (15. Dezember 2009)

Da hat ja unser über alle Grenzen bekannter und hochgeschätzter Konfuzius klammheimlich den morgigen Glühweintermin ins LMB gestellt. 

Dann mal flott angemeldet. Ich trage mich auch schon ein, obwohl ich noch immer nicht genau weiß was bei mir morgen geht ...

Das wird bestimmt llustiscchhh ... 

Heute abend werde ich schon mal meine neuen Klickklack-Fußwärmersohlen ausprobieren. Das wird bestimmt auch lustisch - oder heiß ...


----------



## Montana (15. Dezember 2009)

Es wird bestimmt etwas bis sehr frostig  morgen 

Da kann der Mann warme oder sogar heisse Füsse bestimmt gut gebrauchen 

*Wo* werdet ihr denn *wann *auf *welchem*  Weihnachtsmarkt auftauchen? 
Vielleicht komme ich dann dort hin, jedoch ist es mir zum Radeln etwas zu kalt da draussen 

Grüße an Alle

Guido



Jajaja schrieb:


> Da hat ja unser über alle Grenzen bekannter und hochgeschätzter Konfuzius klammheimlich den morgigen Glühweintermin ins LMB gestellt.
> 
> Dann mal flott angemeldet. Ich trage mich auch schon ein, obwohl ich noch immer nicht genau weiß was bei mir morgen geht ...
> 
> ...


----------



## stardust1234 (15. Dezember 2009)

Gute Idee für morgen 
Ich versuche das mal spontan einzurichten, hoffentlich klappts 
Ansonsten viel Spass euch morgen !! 

Prost !


----------



## Jerd (15. Dezember 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> *Wo* werdet ihr denn *wann *auf *welchem*  Weihnachtsmarkt auftauchen?



Ja, das wäre gut zu wissen, dann könnte ich da auch aufrockern 

19:30 Uhr, Refrath, Fußgängerzone?


----------



## Konfuzius (15. Dezember 2009)

Ja, genau, ich wollte den Weihnachtsmarkt in der Refrather Fußgängerzone ansteuern.
Ich denke mal so gegen 20 Uhr, Glühwein gibt es da ja bis mindestens 21 Uhr.

Der Glühweinstand ist direkt an der Weihnachtspyramide.

Und da es ja diesmal eher kalt wird, wollte ich vorher nicht so eine topfebene Tour, wie vor 2 Wochen fahren, sondern zum Warmwerden ein paar Höhenmeter in der Hardt machen


----------



## Jajaja (15. Dezember 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> Da kann der Mann warme oder sogar heisse Füsse bestimmt gut gebrauchen



Jo, diese Sohlen habe ich heute mal ausprobiert. 
So schlecht sind die gar nicht : Anknipsen - Sommersohlen raus und in die Schuhe damit - Schuhe an - Überschuhe drüber - losradeln.

Zu heiß wird die Angelegenheit wider Erwarten nicht. Die Sohlen geben ca. 45 min eine wohlige Wärme. Eine weitere halbe Stunde ist es o.k., dann kommt Väterchen Frost ... 
Na ja, Lammfellsohlen sind universeller und ich bin an den Füßen eher wenig kälteempfindlich.



Montana schrieb:


> Vielleicht komme ich dann dort hin, jedoch ist es mir zum Radeln etwas zu kalt da draussen
> 
> Grüße an Alle
> 
> Guido



Also Guido, das solltest Du Dir eigentlich nicht entgehen lassen. 3h bin ich heute abend unterwegs gewesen. Die Wilma hat den zweiten Akku noch gut zur Hälfte leer gemacht. 
Der frostige Boden führt genial. Matsch ist nur noch in nassen Senken spürbar. Meine 2,1er Reifen, die ich extra für nasse Verhältnisse aufgezogen habe, rumpelten wie ein Trabi auf Kopfsteinpflaster.
Schlichtweg - es war genial. Viel besser als an trockenen Sommertagen ... 

Und - wenn Du "nur" zum Glühwein kommst, freuen sich sicher alle MitfahrerInnen. 

Paul


----------



## jenzz (15. Dezember 2009)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> zum Warmwerden ein paar Höhenmeter in der Hardt machen



sehr gut! Aber nach der Einkehr dann schön easy, oder? Ich sach nur "Kawuppdich"...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (15. Dezember 2009)

Wünsche euch morgen viel Spass. Ich werds wohl nur bis zu nem Kölner Weihnachtsmarkt schaffen. 
Und Vorsicht Alkohol wird beim Sport nicht ausgeschwitzt, eigene Erfahrung von Samstag


----------



## Jajaja (15. Dezember 2009)

... niemand will schwitzen ...


----------



## stardust1234 (15. Dezember 2009)

alohol verbrennt doch beim Sport


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (16. Dezember 2009)

stardust1234 schrieb:


> alohol verbrennt doch beim Sport


bei mir nicht  Im gegenteil, es knallt ganz schön


----------



## Montana (16. Dezember 2009)

Jajaja schrieb:


> Jo, diese Sohlen habe ich heute mal ausprobiert.
> So schlecht sind die gar nicht : Anknipsen - Sommersohlen raus und in die Schuhe damit - Schuhe an - Überschuhe drüber - losradeln.
> 
> Zu heiß wird die Angelegenheit wider Erwarten nicht. Die Sohlen geben ca. 45 min eine wohlige Wärme. Eine weitere halbe Stunde ist es o.k., dann kommt Väterchen Frost ...
> Na ja, Lammfellsohlen sind universeller und ich bin an den Füßen eher wenig kälteempfindlich.



Das ist ja eine ganz interessante Idee mit diesen Sohlen. Mir war ja immer schnell kalt an Füssen und Händen. Ich bin daher ja schon seit ein paar Jahren im Winter mit dicken Socken und Thermostiefeln unterwegs gewesen. Dann darf mann nur nicht ans Schwitzen kommen   Danach wird es dann superübel. Ich habe ja auch die Snowboard Handschuhe und mit der Rohloff funktionierte das auch einwandfrei. Soviel zur Theorie bzw. zur Historie 




Jajaja schrieb:


> Also Guido, das solltest Du Dir eigentlich nicht entgehen lassen. 3h bin ich heute abend unterwegs gewesen. Die Wilma hat den zweiten Akku noch gut zur Hälfte leer gemacht.
> Der frostige Boden führt genial. Matsch ist nur noch in nassen Senken spürbar. Meine 2,1er Reifen, die ich extra für nasse Verhältnisse aufgezogen habe, rumpelten wie ein Trabi auf Kopfsteinpflaster.
> Schlichtweg - es war genial. Viel besser als an trockenen Sommertagen ...
> 
> ...



... zur Gegenwart : Ich werde heute Abend so gegen 20:00 Uhr auf dem WM in Refrath auftauchen und ein Gläschen mittrinken  ... das Ganze ohne Rad, da ich ja in jedem Fall noch mit dem Auto zurückfahren muss. Peter kommt übrigens auch direkt dahin. 

Nächste Woche habe ich frei und vielleicht ergibt sich da tagsüber die Chance auf einen KFohneL Ausflug. Können wir dann ja mal kurzfristig überlegen.

Dann steht immer noch das Angebot was in meiner näheren Umgebung zu starten. Auch dafür wäre in den nächsten zwei Wochen mal Zeit.

Bis später dann.

Grüße an Alle.

Guido


----------



## Kettenfresser (16. Dezember 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> ....
> Nächste Woche habe ich frei und vielleicht ergibt sich da tagsüber die Chance auf einen KFohneL Ausflug. Können wir dann ja mal kurzfristig überlegen.
> 
> Dann steht immer noch das Angebot was in meiner näheren Umgebung zu starten. Auch dafür wäre in den nächsten zwei Wochen mal Zeit.
> ...


Oh was höre ich da der Master of KFL macht eine Tagestour ( ist ja wie in alten Zeiten  ) 
Also Guido sag bescheid , damit ich auch mal von dem Sofa auf das Bike komme und mitfahre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jajaja (16. Dezember 2009)

Danke für die heutige Tour Ralf. Aus KFL ist doch immer noch was raus zu holen. Das erstaunt mich nach Jahren immer noch ... Super Trails und im Dunkeln machts immer noch am meisten Spaß und bei Frost  natürlich ...  ... 

Ich fand's schön so viele KFLer dann auf dem Weihnachtmarkt zu treffen!
Und - es war lustisch - sogar sehr lustiscchhh ... 
Und wehe, hier behauptet jemand, es lag an einer gewissen roten Hose ... 

Nächste Woche ist Weihnachten , kommt ja immer plötzlich, aber dann geht's weiter ... 

Allen Bikers ein frohes Fest und bis dann!

Der Paul


----------



## Tazz (16. Dezember 2009)

Es war mal wieder sehr lustig 

Liebe Grüße
Renate


----------



## hsw (17. Dezember 2009)

Also es lag jetzt nicht nur an dem roten Höschen, dass es lustig war. ;-)

Vielen Dank, es hat wirklich Spaß gemacht!

Schade, dass es so wenig richtige Wellnesser gibt, sonst würde ich häufiger mitkommen.

Gruß Heike


----------



## hama687 (17. Dezember 2009)

Danke für den lecker Glühwein Super schöne Tour, da fährt man da in der ecke so lange und kommt trozdem mal wieder an ein paar stellen die man noch nicht kennt...

Gab es nicht auch zwei oder drei beweis Fotos von uns vermumten?

gruß


----------



## Jajaja (19. Dezember 2009)

Mal einfach so in die Runde gefragt:

Wer fährt denn bei diesem Wetter? 

Als eher kälteunempfindlicher Typ wollte ich mich heute Nachmittag aufmachen. Der Blick auf das Terassenthermometer sagte dann *-10°C*. 
... und dann habe ich gekniffen.  ... 

Wie stehe ich nun da? *Bleiben bei dieser Kälte nur Weicheier zu Hause?* 
*Der Stachel des Versagens* sitzt tief ...


----------



## Enrgy (19. Dezember 2009)

Jajaja schrieb:


> Mal einfach so in die Runde gefragt:
> 
> Wer fährt denn bei diesem Wetter?
> 
> ...



Hallo Ralf,

komme gerade von knapp 2h Nightride zurück. Min Temp. -11°. Durch die Windstille war es aber sehr angenehm, allerdings sollte man auf den ein oder anderen Uphill nicht verzichten. Dauerkurbeln im Flachland bei knapp 20kmh kühlt einen da recht schnell aus. 
Dazu ne Thermoskanne im Rucksack und alle 30min ne kleine Trinkpause, dann fluppt dat.
Ich muß sagen, daß ich bei 0°C schon  mehr gefroren habe als heute.
Denke aber, daß mir viel mehr als 2h auch nicht mehr wirklich Spaß machen. Dann werden die Füße eben von unten kalt und auch an den Händen kommts irgendwann durch.
Und mit kompletter Skiausrüstung will ich auch nicht aufs Rad steigen, hab eben im Keller nochmal eine Griffprobe mit dicken Skihandschuhen gemacht - kann man knicken, Schalten wird zur Glückssache.

Nächste Woche taut eh alles und wir haben wieder die "geliebte" Mocke


----------



## Jajaja (19. Dezember 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...



Konntest Du nicht einfach schreiben: *"Es ist viel zu kalt zum Biken ..."* 

_PS: Wer ist Ralf?_


----------



## ultra2 (19. Dezember 2009)

Jajaja schrieb:


> Mal einfach so in die Runde gefragt:
> 
> Wer fährt denn bei diesem Wetter?
> 
> ...



Weichei


----------



## Kettenfresser (19. Dezember 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Weichei



bis dahin aber nur ein Punkt


----------



## supasini (19. Dezember 2009)

...es sind auch nur 4 geworden.
Dabei wird es zumindest beim Bergauffahren nach einiger Zeit nicht mehr kälter (bei uns ist das Problem: wir fahren geografisch bedingt immer zuerst 1-1 1/2 Std. bergauf, dann geht's nach Hause runter. Da hätt ich mich heute am liebsten abholen lassen: die Stunde zurück war richtig heftig. Dafür aber neuer Minus-Temperaturen-Radfahr-Rekord  - 2:45 bei lt. meinem Tacho -11°C.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stardust1234 (19. Dezember 2009)

Paul, mir wäre es auch zu kalt gewesen heute


----------



## Jajaja (19. Dezember 2009)

stardust1234 schrieb:


> Paul, mir wäre es auch zu kalt gewesen heute



Das nenne ich Zuspruch. 

Morgen starte ich dann einen neuen Versuch. Dann wird das WP-Punktekonto gnadenlos aufgefüllt.  Natürlich in Kombination mit einem White-, äh ... Niteride ...


----------



## Enrgy (19. Dezember 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> die Stunde zurück war richtig heftig...



Da sachste wat. Man will schnell heim, aber je schneller man fährt, desto mehr kühlt man aus. Also Tempo runter (so max 25kmh) und wenigstens nicht ganz erfroren daheim ankommen.


----------



## Jajaja (20. Dezember 2009)

So, zu kalt war es nicht. Todesverachtend bin ich in später Dämmerung zu einem "kleinen" Niteride aufgebrochen. 
Und - es war ein extremes Schei§§erlebnis ... 


Die gesammte Kölner Bevölkerung muß wohl heute im KF gewesen sein um mir die Wege zu zertrampeln. Das hat geruppelt wie Sau. Zermürbend. 
Es waren ca. 15 cm Neuschnee, so daß ich bei jeder Kurbelumdrehung mit einem Fuß im tiefen Schnee hing. Recht unangenehm.
Es war extrem rutschig. Ich weiß gar nicht, ob meine Spikes überhaupt greifen konnten. Natürlich weiß ich nicht, wie es ohne Spikes gewesen wäre ...
Kopflampe ist völlig überflüssig und die stark gedimmte Wilma hat immer noch geblendet wie eine Supernova ... 
Es war überhaupt nicht kalt. Klar, die Downhillpassagen mussten schließlich heruntergetreten werden ... 

Also, das mache ich so nicht noch einmal. Der "kurze" Ausflug hat 3h gedauert. v.max war 17,0 km/h, AVS 9,3 km/k. Mehr braucht wohl nicht gesagt zu werden.
Immerhin ist die Exkursion ohne Sturz ausgegangen.
Gewundert habe ich mich über die vielen Luxusallrader im Wald. Ich hatte fast den Eindruck, daß die widrigen Wetterverhältnisse genutzt wurden um mal straffrei offroad zu fahren. Diese Dinger ziehen ätzend glatte Furchen ...


----------



## Montana (21. Dezember 2009)

Naja, in den Aggerauen und der Wahner Heide war es dagegen nahezu menschenleer. Wir sind 3 Stunden durch den Schnee gestapft und haben uns einige meiner Lieblingswege hier in der Gegend angeschaut. 



 . .

. .

. .

. .

. .

. .





Ein paar Reifenspuren haben wir natürlich auch gefunden und mir war schon klar, dass der Micha hier bereits unterwegs gewesen sein muss. Leider hatten wir nicht Warmes zu trinken mit und waren etwas neidisch auf die Glühwein Trinker am Leyenweiher. 

P.S. Den WM Besuch am letzten Mittwoch fand ich übrigens sehr nett. Ich hatte so ein wenig das Gefühl eines Pensionärs bei einer Firmenweihnachtsfeier  ... eine erstaunliche Situation, die aber irgendwie wieder zum Ambiente in Refrath passte.

Ich wünsche allen KFLern noch ein paar wunderschöne vor weihnachtliche Tage. Bis bald.  

Gruß Guido




Jajaja schrieb:


> So, zu kalt war es nicht. Todesverachtend bin ich in später Dämmerung zu einem "kleinen" Niteride aufgebrochen.
> Und - es war ein extremes Schei§§erlebnis ...


----------



## Enrgy (21. Dezember 2009)

Unglaublich, wie unterschiedlich die Schneefälle regional waren. Da auf den Bildern liegt ja fast nix! Hier bei uns hat es von gestern morgen 8 Uhr bis 21 Uhr ununterbrochen geschneit, bis auf 1 h nachmmittags, die wir zur Tiefschneewanderung genutzt haben. Wir haben hier locker 20-25cm im Hof liegen.
Heute fahren sich hier immer noch Autos und LKWs selbst auf Hauptkreuzungen fest, weil auf den Straßen nicht nur eine geschlossene Schneedecke liegt, sondern richtige Schneemassen. Kommt man sich vor wie Winterurlaub, es fehlen leider die Berge...


----------



## Montana (21. Dezember 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Unglaublich, wie unterschiedlich die Schneefälle regional waren. ...



Stimmt hier gab es z.B. deutlich weniger Schnee als in Köln. Geschneit hat es gestern überwiegend nachmittags ab ca. 14:00 Uhr.

Die verschneite Wahner Heide hat jedoch durch ihre abwechslungsreiche, teilweise sehr offene Landschaft, einen ganz besonderen Reiz.


----------



## Jajaja (21. Dezember 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> P.S. Den WM Besuch am letzten Mittwoch fand ich übrigens sehr nett. Ich hatte so ein wenig das Gefühl eines Pensionärs bei einer Firmenweihnachtsfeier  ... eine erstaunliche Situation, die aber irgendwie wieder zum Ambiente in Refrath passte.
> 
> Ich wünsche allen KFLern noch ein paar wunderschöne vor weihnachtliche Tage. Bis bald.
> 
> Gruß Guido



... na ja, wohl eher *Frührentner* ... 



Montana schrieb:


> Die verschneite Wahner Heide hat jedoch durch ihre abwechslungsreiche, teilweise sehr offene Landschaft, einen ganz besonderen Reiz.



... nett umschrieben. Ich liebe extreme Up- und Downhills in der WH ... 
Nicht zu vergessen die besondere Herausforderung beim Pfützenslalom ... 
Und überhaupt fährt sich der Sandboden wie Leichtlaufasphalt ... 

Allen KFLers frohe Tage! 

Paul


----------



## Montana (24. Dezember 2009)

*Ich wünsche allen KFL- ern (-erinnen) schöne Weihnachtstage
Macht euch ein paar höchst gemütliche Tage Im Kreis eurer Lieben
(nur das Team sollte natürlich wie gewohnt weitere Punkte sammeln )

Ich hoffe auf viele schöne weitere gemeinsame Touren im neuen Jahr.

LG Guido

​*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (24. Dezember 2009)




----------



## Montana (24. Dezember 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


>



 Danke schön  Ich wünsche Euch auch ein schönes Fest und alles Gute für 2010.

Gruß Guido


----------



## Tazz (24. Dezember 2009)

*Danke für die Weihnachtswünsche*


----------



## 2RaFa (26. Dezember 2009)

Auch von mir schöne Weihnachten und auf bald im Wald - sofern es wieder wärmer ist!
Heiner


----------



## Jajaja (28. Dezember 2009)

2RaFa schrieb:


> Auch von mir schöne Weihnachten und auf bald im Wald - sofern es wieder wärmer ist!
> Heiner



Jo, von mir auch noch ein frohes Fest ... 

@Heiner, wir sprachen vor einiger Zeit mal über das Thema Alpencross. Wenn immer noch interessant, sollten wir demnächst mal näher überlegen. Wir wären dann schon drei wirklich alte Herren ... 

Paul


Edit: Sehe gerade, daß ich weiter oben schon einmal ein frohes Fest gewünscht habe. 
Bin halt nicht mehr der Jüngste ...


----------



## Razzor (29. Dezember 2009)

Schöne Bilder Guido! 
Für mich ist es im moment eindeutig zu kalt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## i-men (6. Januar 2010)

Allen KFLern and friends erstmal nen gutes Jahr 2010.
Ich wollte nur kurz los werden, dass ich krankheitsbedingt noch nicht wieder aufm Rad sitze.
Mich hat nach Weihnachten ne Erkältung/Grippe erwischt und daher ist noch Pause angesagt. Das ist ziemlich schade, denn sonst hätte ich gerne nen Aufruf zu einem zünftigen Winternightride eingestellt.

Also bis ganz bald.


----------



## PoliceCar (6. Januar 2010)

i-men schrieb:


> ... ziemlich schade, denn sonst hätte ich gerne nen Aufruf zu einem zünftigen Winternightride eingestellt.
> 
> Also bis ganz bald.


 
Na, dann erst einmal gute Besserung.

Ja, ich verfolge den Thread hier schon eine ganze Weile und werde mich in Kürze einklinken. 

Gestern habe ich einen 3-Stunden-Nightride durch euren schönen Forst gemacht. Mein Eindruck: Derzeit lässt man das lieber. Es ist extrem glatt auf den Forstautobahnen. Trails sind nicht wirklich kalkulierbar zu fahren. Wer das Abenteuer/Risiko sucht sollte es dennoch tun. 

Bis demnäx,
PC


----------



## Montana (6. Januar 2010)

Na dann ich : Frohes neues Jahr an Alle 

Gute Besserung, Ingo und herzlich willkommen PC 
Und super, dass Jörg auch wieder gesund ist 
Frage: Wo ist eigentlich der gute alte BW 


Ich schliesse mich meinem Vorschreiber an: Es ist im Moment bestimmt nicht sinnvoll im sehr kalten, sehr glatten und sehr dunkelen Wald herumzustochern  ... es kommen wieder geeignetere Zeiten. 

Gruß Guido (der nun die Teamspitze erkommen hat)


----------



## FranG (6. Januar 2010)

Montana schrieb:


> Ich schliesse mich meinem Vorschreiber an: Es ist im Moment bestimmt nicht sinnvoll im sehr kalten, sehr glatten und sehr dunkelen Wald herumzustochern  ... es kommen wieder geeignetere Zeiten.


Alternative für heute Abend: Rumspinnen 
21.00-22.00 im OmegaSports in Dellbrück garnicht weit vom KFL-Startpunkt, siehe http://www.omegasports.de/
Hat wer Interesse?

Schöne Grüße
Frank


----------



## PoliceCar (6. Januar 2010)

FranG schrieb:


> Alternative für heute Abend: Rumspinnen
> ...
> Schöne Grüße
> Frank


 
Um es mal mit den Worten von *Rüdiger Hoffmann* auszudrücken:

*"Kann man machen, --- muß man aber nicht." *

Es geht doch nix über 'nen gepflegten Nightride. 

PC


----------



## ultra2 (6. Januar 2010)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Na, dann erst einmal gute Besserung.
> 
> Ja, ich verfolge den Thread hier schon eine ganze Weile und werde mich in Kürze einklinken.
> 
> ...



Wieviel Accounts braucht man eigentlich Ralf?


----------



## FranG (6. Januar 2010)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Es geht doch nix über 'nen gepflegten Nightride.


Bin halt immer ein wenig unterbelichtet 
Frank


----------



## 2RaFa (6. Januar 2010)

auch von mir einen schönen Gruß zum Neuen Jahr 2010 !
zur Kälte:

das ist ne echte Sauerei!
bin dennoch bald wieder dabei
spätestens ab Mai!
dann habe ich soooo viel frei...
dass ich mit dem Ralf - auwei
sicher mithalten kann - hinsichtlich "frei"
den Alpencross der alten drei
den sehn ich mir später dann herbei!

an Ingo: 
gute Besserung


----------



## SFA (6. Januar 2010)

Waren heute auch im KöFo. Ging prima. Trotz Permafrost hatten die Trails guten Grip und die kleineren Sprünge am Bikepark gingen ebenfalls. Lediglich die Forstautobahnen waren vereist und daher etwas glatt. Aber sonst a perfect day for a ride! Wie so etwas in der Nacht ausschaut....


----------



## jenzz (6. Januar 2010)

Bei so vielen guten Wünschen schließe ich mich mal an und hoffe, alle sind gut ins neue Jahr gerutscht ! Apropos rutschen:





PoliceCar schrieb:


> Es ist extrem glatt auf den Forstautobahnen.


 Das kann ich so nicht bestätigen, ich war gestern (vormittags) auch in Königsforst/Wahner Heide unterwegs und fand den Grip eigentlich erstaunlich gut. Extra angezogene Knie- & Ellbogenschützer sind ohne Bodenkontakt wieder in den Schrank gewandert. Die Kälte war auch nicht so schlimm, kann man sich ja gegen anziehen, und schööön sah´s aus...  Also ich wär jedenfalls bei ner Schneerunde dabei. Sonntag vielleicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (6. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

auch von mir ein Frohes Neues an alle!

Meine Schulter ist wieder halbwegs belastbar. Dafür hat mich am 2ten Weihnachtstag eine fette Erkältung erwicht. An Neujahr hab ich mich nach über einem Monat Abstinenz wieder auf's Rad gewagt... und es war schön aber anstrengend. Am Samstag ist bei mir ein Snowride ab Odenthal in der Planung. Also wer Lust hat mich in meiner neuen Heimat zu besuchen... einfach anmelden. Das ganze wird bedingt durch meine lange Pause ungwohnt langsam und Anfänger tauglich.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## ultra2 (6. Januar 2010)

SFA schrieb:


> Waren heute auch im KöFo. Ging prima. Trotz Permafrost hatten die Trails guten Grip und die kleineren Sprünge am Bikepark gingen ebenfalls. Lediglich die Forstautobahnen waren vereist und daher etwas glatt. Aber sonst a perfect day for a ride! Wie so etwas in der Nacht ausschaut....



Haben es vorhin ausprobiert. Funktioniert auch im Dunklen.


----------



## MTB-Kao (7. Januar 2010)

War auch gestern zwei Stündchen im KöFo. War alles sehr gut fahrbar und hat super Spaß gemacht durch die weiße Landschaft im Dunkeln. Und eins kann ich sagen:

Der Matschetrail ist momentan überhaupt nicht matschig


----------



## stardust1234 (8. Januar 2010)

Auch von mir frohes neues 
Ich kann momentan leider nicht fahren, da mein Rücken nicht mitmacht. Wenn Ich das Wetter draußen sehe, dann würde es mich aber schon reizen, einmal bei Tag durch den Schnee zu fahren. Ich war gerade mal kurz vor der Tür im Köfö, und da ist es stellenweise wirklich glatt, also Vorsicht Männer 

Wo ist denn jajaja geblieben?!?


----------



## Delgado (8. Januar 2010)

stardust1234 schrieb:


> Wo ist denn jajaja geblieben?!?




http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=170093


----------



## Enrgy (8. Januar 2010)

der wechselt ja seinen account häufiger als der mtbvd seine satzung...


----------



## PoliceCar (8. Januar 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> der wechselt ja seinen account häufiger als der mtbvd seine satzung...


 
Na, ob ihr da richtig liegt wird die Zeit ja zeigen. 

Und selbst wenn dieser Jajaja die Farben wechseln würde. Es hat keinen monetären Sinn.
Das Wechseln der angesprochenen Satzung schon. Schließlich können "Ehrenamtler" so doch ausreichend honoriert werden. Mit Segen des FA. Versteht sich. 

PC


----------



## Felix_the_Cat (8. Januar 2010)

SFA schrieb:


> ...kleineren Sprünge am Bikepark...


Welcher "Bikepark" ist denn hier gemeint?


----------



## SFA (8. Januar 2010)

Den bei Forsbach...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felix_the_Cat (8. Januar 2010)

Ok, danke!


----------



## Konfuzius (10. Januar 2010)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Am Samstag ist bei mir ein Snowride ab Odenthal in der Planung. Also wer Lust hat mich in meiner neuen Heimat zu besuchen... einfach anmelden. Das ganze wird bedingt durch meine lange Pause ungwohnt langsam und Anfänger tauglich.



Und hier ein paar Bilder von gestern:















 







Auch wenn's durch den Schnee ganz schön anstrengend für eine Anfängertour war :
Danke für die Tour und die vielen neuen Wege.
Hat mal wieder viel Spaß gemacht!


----------



## stardust1234 (10. Januar 2010)

sieht gut aus


----------



## jenzz (13. Januar 2010)

Hallo KFLers,

wie siehts denn mit heute abend aus?


----------



## Montana (13. Januar 2010)

jenzz schrieb:


> Hallo KFLers,
> 
> wie siehts denn mit heute abend aus?



Ganz einfach, lieber Herr Jenzz 

Es ist zu kalt  zu glatt  und heute Abend zu dunkel 

... 

Quatsch, das wären natürlich alles keine plausiblen Gründe  

Ich bin jedoch heute Abend schon mit meiner Süßen zum Drinnensport an der Agger verabredet  
... dort ist es dann auch prima warm, überhauptnichtglatt und schön hell 

Ich wünsche allen die fahren extrem viel Spass im Wald ... rutscht aber bitte nicht aus.

Gruß Guido


----------



## jenzz (13. Januar 2010)

Montana schrieb:


> Ich bin jedoch heute Abend schon mit meiner Süßen zum Drinnensport an der Agger verabredet
> ... dort ist es dann auch prima warm, überhauptnichtglatt und schön hell



 Und da darfst du mit dem Bike rumheizen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hama687 (13. Januar 2010)

jenzz schrieb:


> Und da darfst du mit dem Bike rumheizen??



Ich glaub eher das nennt man für die alt Herren Fraktion Spinning 

*klein mach, weg lauf*


----------



## Montana (13. Januar 2010)

Nööö .... mit Spinning  hat das nichts zu tun 
Irgendwie bewundere ich die Anhänger dieser Art des Masochismus. 

Ich habe schon mal 4 X 15 Min. _auf-der-Stelle-Radfahren _geschafft 

... und das war schon grenzwertig (sprich _gähnendlangweilig_)

Zur Zeit sind es 2 X 15 Min.  und dazwischen ein paar nette Krafteinheiten.

Ich warte darauf, dass ich mal wieder 2-3 Stunden durch den Wald düsen kann. Aber dafür sollte es _hell _und _schneefrei_ sein. Mal sehen wie es am Wochenende wird.


----------



## jokomen (13. Januar 2010)

hama687 schrieb:


> Ich glaub eher das nennt man für die alt Herren Fraktion Spinning
> *klein mach, weg lauf*



Hey,

sieh Du mal lieber zu, dass Du das Weichei-Gen aus Deinem Körper verbannst. Dann kannst die bei den nächsten Touren auch mal länger als 27.8 min mitfahren, Du alte Frostbeule.


----------



## hama687 (13. Januar 2010)

jokomen schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> sieh Du mal lieber zu, dass Du das Weichei-Gen aus Deinem Körper verbannst. Dann kannst die bei den nächsten Touren auch mal länger als 27.8 min mitfahren, Du alte Frostbeule.



Erst wieder Gesund werden, dann kommt das Frost Gen auch wieder weg

*edit* 

ich hatte ja auch Anreise


----------



## jenzz (13. Januar 2010)

Montana schrieb:


> Ich warte darauf, dass ich mal wieder 2-3 Stunden durch den Wald düsen kann. Aber dafür sollte es _hell _und _schneefrei_ sein. Mal sehen wie es am Wochenende wird.


Wir wollen am Samstag das WP-Bergfest mit einer schönen Tour begehen, das wär doch die Gelegenheit, oder?! Ich werd jetzt auch auf der Stelle mit dem Rad zum "Drinnenspocht" fahren (leider zu nah für Punkte )


----------



## Konfuzius (13. Januar 2010)

jenzz schrieb:


> Hallo KFLers,
> 
> wie siehts denn mit heute abend aus?



Bin noch nicht wieder ganz gesund, daher von meiner Seite heute keine Schnellnesstour.
Nächste Woche wieder, denke ich.


----------



## i-men (14. Januar 2010)

Ich bin auch noch nicht so ganz fit und fange erst wieder mit kleinen Einheiten an. Letzten Sonntag war es im Köfo und der WH echt gut fahrbar. Jetzt wo es wieder nen bisschen antaut, kommt die Zeit der Spikereifen.


----------



## onkeldueres (16. Januar 2010)

Da braucht es keine Spikereifen.Dirty Dan reicht aus evtl.Nobby Nic


----------



## ofi (16. Januar 2010)

hallo zusammen,

war jemand gestern oder heute im KF unterwegs und kann was zu dem Zustand der Wege sagen? Sind die Wege schon frei oder wässrige Eisflächen?


----------



## onkeldueres (16. Januar 2010)

Bin gerade wieder gekommen.Im allgemeinen gut fahrbar.So sauber blieb mein Bike noch nie.Tütbergweg ziemlich glatt,hätte mich beinahe zerlegt,bitte den Reiterweg daneben fahren.Man ackert wie Sau durch den Boden,macht aber Spass.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ofi (16. Januar 2010)

onkeldueres schrieb:


> Bin gerade wieder gekommen.Im allgemeinen gut fahrbar.So sauber blieb mein Bike noch nie.Tütbergweg ziemlich glatt,hätte mich beinahe zerlegt,bitte den Reiterweg daneben fahren.Man ackert wie Sau durch den Boden,macht aber Spass.


 

Kann ich nicht voll zustimmen. Bin um 17Uhr aus der Südstadt mit nem Kumpel zum Tütberg gestartet. Als wir fast am Tütberg angekommen sind ging gar nichts mehr. -1°C und die Strecke war unfahrbar sogar fast nicht begehbar(von einer Minute auf die andere). Hab mich im Schritttempo sowas von fix abgelegt aufs Eis dass wir direkt die Rückfahrt angetreten haben. Kurz darauf kam dann von oben vom Tütberg ein Polizeiwagen, dessen Insassen uns aufforderten die Räder runter zu schieben, es hätte schon einen schweren Unfall gegeben. Die haben dann auch das letzte Stück vom Parkplatz aus mit Polizeiband abgesperrt. Geschoben haben wir nicht aber bestimmt ne halbe Stunde runter bis zum Wildgehege gebraucht und warn natürlich mega durchgefrohren. Rollen im Schrittempo ohne Bewegung macht nicht so Spass.
Also ich kann nur abraten Abends bei Minusgraden zum Tütberg hochzufahren!


----------



## Oliver111182 (16. Januar 2010)

War heute auch unterwegs.

Bin um 14 Uhr in Bensberg gestartet, Richtung Tütberg rauf, von oben dann die lange Abfahrt über Forsbach und dann mit ein paar Haken bis zur Schmitzebud. Von da aus ging es zum Wildgehege und auf der anderen Straßenseite wieder durch den KöFo nach Bensberg, zum Forsthaus.

Bergauf konnte man auf den  ausgefahrenen Stücken sehr gut fahren, schön fest und nicht so viel Widerstand. Bergab dann mittig oder außen fahren, ging ohne Probleme, aber natürlich in entsprechendem Tempo.

Aber man hat gemerkt, dass es schon antaut. Wenn es dann auf den ausgefahrenen Stellen anzieht, möchte ich da nicht fahren.

Hoffe, dass alle, bis auf den Fall oben, alle gut zurückgekommen sind.

Falls wichtig, vorne Fat Albert, hinten Nobby.

Wenn es wieder besser geht abends, komme ich Mittwochs mal bei der Wellnessgruppe mit. Saaler Mühle ist hier ja nicht mehr vertreten...


----------



## onkeldueres (17. Januar 2010)

Komme gerade aus dem Wald und muss sagen...alles ********.10cm "Slush-Puppies"alles total am tauen und ein wenig Eis unten drunter(sieht man nicht)heisst:Gefahr!! Ein Kumpel schwer gestürzt,wahrscheinlich Schlüsselbeinbruch.Ein anderer Kumpel Schulterprellung.Ich hab Glück gehabt,meine Dirty Dan 2.0 haben so gerade noch gehalten.


----------



## i-men (17. Januar 2010)

onkeldueres schrieb:


> Komme gerade aus dem Wald und muss sagen...alles ********.10cm "Slush-Puppies"alles total am tauen und ein wenig Eis unten drunter(sieht man nicht)heisst:Gefahr!! Ein Kumpel schwer gestürzt,wahrscheinlich Schlüsselbeinbruch.Ein anderer Kumpel Schulterprellung.Ich hab Glück gehabt,meine Dirty Dan 2.0 haben so gerade noch gehalten.



Und ich bleibe dabei, bei solchen Bedingungen sind Spikes die beste Wahl.


----------



## PoliceCar (17. Januar 2010)

i-men schrieb:


> Und ich bleibe dabei, bei solchen Bedingungen sind Spikes die beste Wahl.


 
So ist es. Und man merkt sie gar nicht, weiß aber auch nicht wie es ohne wäre. Schließlich rutscht BikerIn auch mit Spikes.^^

PC


----------



## onkeldueres (17. Januar 2010)

Ich sag nur dazu:Nobby Nics sind es nicht.Das wissen meine verletzten Kumpels jetzt auch).


----------



## PoliceCar (17. Januar 2010)

onkeldueres schrieb:


> Ich sag nur dazu:Nobby Nics sind es nicht.Das wissen meine verletzten Kumpels jetzt auch).


 
Hat da der Bikeshop des Vertrauens dem Wetter angemessen richtig beraten? 

Den Kumpels gute Besserung!


----------



## 2RaFa (17. Januar 2010)

i-men schrieb:


> Und ich bleibe dabei, bei solchen Bedingungen sind Spikes die beste Wahl.



und ich bleibe dabei, bei solchen Bedingungen bin ich lieber ein Weichei, das unverletzt ins Frühjahr starten will...


----------



## PoliceCar (17. Januar 2010)

2RaFa schrieb:


> und ich bleibe dabei, bei solchen Bedingungen bin ich lieber ein Weichei, das unverletzt ins Frühjahr starten will...


 
Das ist auch gut so.
Hat aber auch was von: *Ich spare mich auf für nach der Eheschließung ...* ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2RaFa (17. Januar 2010)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Das ist auch gut so.
> Hat aber auch was von: *Ich spare mich auf für nach der Eheschließung ...* ^^



Mensch Paule (?), du weißt doch, meine Ehe ist schon etwas älter und ich spare tatsächlich tageweise auf, dann machts mehr Spaß!
nenene ... wenn uns nur nicht dieser Hang nach Anonymität immer wieder ins Grübeln brächte...
jajaja ... irgendwie hats ja was, sich inkognito aufs virtuelle 2Rad zu setzen, bewaffnet mit dem besten Licht vom KFL, sozusagen echt blendend!


----------



## FranG (17. Januar 2010)

ofi schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht voll zustimmen. Bin um 17Uhr aus der Südstadt mit nem Kumpel zum Tütberg gestartet. Als wir fast am Tütberg angekommen sind ging gar nichts mehr. -1°C und die Strecke war unfahrbar sogar fast nicht begehbar(von einer Minute auf die andere). Hab mich im Schritttempo sowas von fix abgelegt aufs Eis dass wir direkt die Rückfahrt angetreten haben. Kurz darauf kam dann von oben vom Tütberg ein Polizeiwagen, dessen Insassen uns aufforderten die Räder runter zu schieben, es hätte schon einen schweren Unfall gegeben. Die haben dann auch das letzte Stück vom Parkplatz aus mit Polizeiband abgesperrt. Geschoben haben wir nicht aber bestimmt ne halbe Stunde runter bis zum Wildgehege gebraucht und warn natürlich mega durchgefrohren. Rollen im Schrittempo ohne Bewegung macht nicht so Spass.
> Also ich kann nur abraten Abends bei Minusgraden zum Tütberg hochzufahren!


Auf dem Tütberghauptweg hat es mich auch hingehauen. Wir sind dann über einige Singletrails runter nach Hoffnungsthal und dann weiter auf den Lüderich rauf. Das ging gut bis sehr gut. Üben hilft halt 
Heute Morgen war die einzige Katastrophe, die Reifen griffen mal, mal wieder nicht.
Frank


----------



## onkeldueres (18. Januar 2010)

Bestens,die sind platt,ich kann allein trainieren und bin im Frühjahr fitter als die.Von daher.."hats ja auch was gutes";-).Jetzt gehts erstmal mit dem Bike zur Arbeit.Die Strassen dürften ja nicht glatt sein.


----------



## 123disco (18. Januar 2010)

onkeldueres schrieb:


> Komme gerade aus dem Wald und muss sagen...alles ********.10cm "Slush-Puppies"alles total am tauen und ein wenig Eis unten drunter(sieht man nicht)heisst:Gefahr!! Ein Kumpel schwer gestürzt,wahrscheinlich Schlüsselbeinbruch.Ein anderer Kumpel Schulterprellung..



Ihr seid nicht allein:

"Bergisch Gladbach - Alleinunfall auf spiegelglattem Waldweg
Bergisch Gladbach (ots) - Am Samstag, 16.01.2010, befuhr gegen 19:25 Uhr ein 38-jähriger Radfahrer den Waldweg "Tütberg" in Bergisch Gladbach-Bockenberg. Aufgrund der vorherrschenden Witterungsverhältnisse war der Waldweg spiegelglatt. Der Kölner kam mit seinem Fahrrad zu Fall und zog sich eine schwere Oberschenkelverletzung zu. Der Waldweg wurde anschließend auf einer Länge von ca. 2 km für Verkehrsteilnehmer gesperrt."

Alles Beste für die Drei.


----------



## PoliceCar (19. Januar 2010)

Oh oh, der KF ist immer noch gefährlich.
Schneematsch und tauende Eisplatten. 

Da laufen die Laufräder wie Sauerkraut im Quark ... 

Nehmt Spikes. Ist besser! Vor allem auch gesünder!

Ach ja, helles Licht ist auch gesünder ... 

PC


----------



## Marc1980 (20. Januar 2010)

Tach zusammen,

ich will heute unbedingt fahren, wer von Euch kommt mit in den Köfo??
Ich wohne erst seid ein paar Monaten in Porz-Urbach, fahre fast täglich mit dem MTB durch die Wahner Heide zur Arbeit.

Da ich heute frei habe ist mir die Uhrzeit egal, einfach hier melden.

Freue mich.. Gruß Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jenzz (20. Januar 2010)

Bin heute abend nicht dabei, hab nämlich auch frei und werd deswegen gleich mit Alfaguara einen Sun-Ride starten ! Kalt und dunkel wirds noch oft genug... @Marc1980: sind ca. 13.30h am P Wildwechsel in Brück, kannst gerne mitkommen. Am besten nochmal kurz ne PN mit Handynr.


----------



## Montana (20. Januar 2010)

Ich bin auch nicht dabei 

1. kein Rad hier 
2. Gestern schon ein wenig Sport 
3. 18:30 Anwurf Slo:Ger 

Viel Spass allen die unterwegs sein werden 

Kleiner Bürgerbuschbericht von heute mittag: trails und Forstwege sind trocken bis teilweise etrem matschig etwas Restschneeeis


----------



## jenzz (20. Januar 2010)

So, gerade zurück von einer Runde KöFo-Hardt-Jucker Berge. Fazit: teils noch fies glatt, teils schon extrem schlammig. Am Naturfreundehaus Hardt gab es einen kleinen Ausrutscher auf dem noch komplett vereisten Weg, zum Glück folgenlos.


----------



## Marc1980 (21. Januar 2010)

Jungs ich wollte mich nochmal bei Euch dafür bedanken das ihr mich gestern so tapfer mitgezogen habt. Dankeeee !!!!!!!

@ Jens
Kannst Du mir irgendwie das Streckenprofil von gestern zukommen lassen?

Gruß Marc


----------



## Marc1980 (21. Januar 2010)

Da ich Morgen noch frei habe hätte ich Lust auf eine Wellnesstour, am liebsten ab Mittags, wer mag mitfahren?


----------



## PoliceCar (27. Januar 2010)

Und ihr fahrt heute auch wirklich vorsichtig? 
Na, melde mich dann mal an.


----------



## ultra2 (27. Januar 2010)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Und ihr fahrt heute auch wirklich vorsichtig?
> Na, melde mich dann mal an.



Ralf du Hasardeur.


----------



## Oliver111182 (27. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen...

Wollte mich schonmal für nächsten Mittwoch anmelden, wenn es ne Wellness-Gruppe gibt.

Hab meine Lampe endlich fertig und Saaler Mühle ist momentan nicht viel los, also würde ich mich Euch gerne mal anschließen. 
Werbungsfreies Fahren sozusagen


----------



## i-men (27. Januar 2010)

Jau, ich bin hoffentlich auch nächste Woche wieder am Start, gerne auch als Guide oder Co-Guide.
Auf jeden Fall Wellness und evtl. wg. Anfahrt auch mit ca. 2h Fahrzeit.
Hauptsache das Wetter spielt mit.

Ich hoffe die heutigen Fahrer sind nicht in ne Lawine geraten.


----------



## jenzz (27. Januar 2010)

Lawine nicht, aber ordentlich geschneit hat es schon. War klasse! Hoffentlich bleibt der Schnee noch ein bißchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkeldueres (28. Januar 2010)

Wie sind die Bedingungen im KF zur Zeit??


----------



## i-men (28. Januar 2010)

Also Stand heute morgen (rund um Forsbach) würde ich sagen SEHR schwer. Der Schnee ist super pappig. Selbst auf gerader Strecke ist es richtig rutschig und man tritt sich nen riesen Wolf (netter Trainingseffekt).
Nix gegen schönen Schnee aber das macht mir nicht so richtig Spass.


----------



## PoliceCar (28. Januar 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ralf du Hasardeur.


 
Ja, das war mitunter schon ein wenig hasadeurhaft. 
Bei der Souveränität von Ralf, dem Guide war die Streckenauswahl allerdings mit größtmöglicher Umsicht gewählt. 
So gab es dann auch keinen wirklichen Zwischenfall. 




Oliver111182 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen...
> 
> Wollte mich schonmal für nächsten Mittwoch anmelden, wenn es ne Wellness-Gruppe gibt.
> 
> ...


 
KFL als angenehmes Kontrastprogramm solltest Du Dir auf keinen Fall entgehen lassen! 

PC


----------



## stardust1234 (1. Februar 2010)

Nabend zusammen,

ich war heute nach 4 wöchiger Pause im KÖFO unterwegs und Ich muss sagen, es war nicht nur eine traumhaft schöne Landschaft, sondern auch erstaunlich problemlos zu fahren im Schnee. Zumindestens auf den wegen, auf denen viele Leute unterwegs sind. Abseits / Nebenstrecken sind Aufgrund der Schneetiefe mit dem Rad schwer zu befahren...

Gruß
stardust


----------



## i-men (1. Februar 2010)

Stimmt, nur war bis gestern morgen am Lüderich so gut wie nichts fest getreten. Dem entsprechend schwer war der ´Aufstieg´. Kann mich nicht erinnern den Lüderich jemals auf dem kleinen Blatt bezwungen zu haben. Wohl gemerkt auf dem ganz normalen Weg, der unterhalb des Golfplatzes anfängt und bis nach Bleifeld geht.
Aber die optischen Eindrücke waren umwerfend.


----------



## Enrgy (1. Februar 2010)

Schlimm wirds, wenn die festgetretene Schneedecke wieder so weich wird, daß man mit dem VR alle 2m einsinkt, wegrutscht und hinten durchdreht. Dann schiebt man mitunter sogar bergab. Die Temp. sind einfach zu kalt um alles wegtauen zu lassen und zu warm zum festfrieren. Echt zum :kotz:


----------



## FranG (1. Februar 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Schlimm wirds, wenn die festgetretene Schneedecke wieder so weich wird, daß man mit dem VR alle 2m einsinkt, wegrutscht und hinten durchdreht. Dann schiebt man mitunter sogar bergab. Die Temp. sind einfach zu kalt um alles wegtauen zu lassen und zu warm zum festfrieren. Echt zum :kotz:


Den Spaß hatte ich am Samstag Nachmittag in der Hardt. Mit jedem Höhenmeter ging es schlechter. Rund ums Naturfreundehaus: unfahrbar


----------



## onkeldueres (1. Februar 2010)

Lasst uns alle gemeinsam beten das die weisse Sch..... bald verschwindet.Trotzdem im Januar auf 300km/2700hm gekommen.Besser wie nichts.


----------



## jenzz (1. Februar 2010)

Also ich find den Schnee nach wie vor klasse. War gestern auch wieder unterwegs KöFo-Tütberg-Hoffnungsthal etc. Klar, da wo noch keine Sonntagsausflüglerhorden langgetrampelt sind fühlt es sich an als würde einen von hinten jemand festhalten, aber sonst kann man finde ich ziemlich gut fahren, und die Optik ist einfach zu geil. Hingelegt hab ich mich zwar auch schon diverse Male, aber der Schnee war (fast) immer schön weich. Ich hab eher Angst davor, was passiert, wenn das alles wegschmilzt, dann wirds fies...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (1. Februar 2010)

i-men schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mich nicht erinnern den Lüderich jemals auf dem kleinen Blatt bezwungen zu haben.


Hmmm ich kann mich nicht erinnern den Lüderich jemals mit dem *mittleren* Blatt bezwungen zu haben


----------



## Enrgy (1. Februar 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Hmmm ich kann mich nicht erinnern den Lüderich jemals mit dem *mittleren* Blatt bezwungen zu haben




Genau, Kette rechts!


----------



## Montana (1. Februar 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Hmmm ich kann mich nicht erinnern den Lüderich jemals mit dem *mittleren* Blatt bezwungen zu haben



Genau  dem kann ich mich nur anerkennend anschließen  

... aber die Zeiten sind eh vorbei  



....



hab ja nur noch ein Blatt


----------



## Oliver111182 (1. Februar 2010)

N'Abend zusammen.

Falls ihr am Mittwoch fahrt, wie lang ist dann so eine Tour?
Hab die Lampe(n) fertig, weiß aber noch nicht, wie lange sie halten.

Finde momentan keine Zeit, es mal zu testen. 

Laut Forum soll sie mit dem Akku so 3-3,5h halten.

Selbst mit 2,5h sollte es hoffentlich noch reichen, oder habt ihr Größeres vor?


----------



## onkeldueres (1. Februar 2010)

Seid ihr die Lüderich-Kette rechts-Fahrer?Wow.


----------



## PoliceCar (2. Februar 2010)

Oliver111182 schrieb:


> N'Abend zusammen.
> 
> Falls ihr am Mittwoch fahrt, wie lang ist dann so eine Tour?
> Hab die Lampe(n) fertig, weiß aber noch nicht, wie lange sie halten.
> ...


 

Geht schon. Wenn die Lampe nicht reicht, musst Du halt lutschen. Du wärest nicht der Erste ... 

Wie das morgen aussieht ... 

Es würde dann wohl eher eine nasse, schneeschlammige und sicherlich auch rutschige Angelegenheit. Schaun mer mal ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2RaFa (2. Februar 2010)

*Heute im Kölner Stadt-Anzeiger (Bergisches Land):*
Ein neuer Radsportverein hat sich im Bergischen Land gegründet. Der MTB Rhein-Berg e.V. möchte insbesondere das Fahren mit dem Mountainbike fördern... ... und die Natur schützen ... und ....

puh, das ist mir zu viel! da bleibe ich lieber vereinslos bei Freunden ...

übrigens: ... es soll ja wärmer werden ...


----------



## Oliver111182 (2. Februar 2010)

2RaFa schrieb:


> *Heute im Kölner Stadt-Anzeiger (Bergisches Land):*
> Ein neuer Radsportverein hat sich im Bergischen Land gegründet. Der MTB Rhein-Berg e.V. möchte insbesondere das Fahren mit dem Mountainbike fördern... ... und die Natur schützen ... und ....
> 
> puh, das ist mir zu viel! da bleibe ich lieber vereinslos bei Freunden ...
> ...



Wobei das ja kein richtig neuer Verein ist, sondern nur die alte MTB-Abteilung des KTT ist. 
Zumindest ist deren Marketing-penetrant-auf-die-Nerven-geh-Abteilung nicht so schlimm wie bei anderen Bekannten 

Aber vereinslos bleibe ich trotzdem, 18 Jahre Fussball reichen...

Werde morgen auf der Arbeit mal reinschauen, ob ihr fahrt, motiviert bin ich bei dem Wetter aber nicht...


----------



## PoliceCar (2. Februar 2010)

Oliver111182 schrieb:


> Wobei das ja kein richtig neuer Verein ist, sondern nur die alte MTB-Abteilung des KTT ist.
> Zumindest ist deren Marketing-penetrant-auf-die-Nerven-geh-Abteilung nicht so schlimm wie bei anderen Bekannten
> ...


 
Und trotzdem sind sie mit *"v"* enger verbandelt als allgemein bekannt ... 

Ich bleibe ebenso lieber ungebunden. Da kann man nach Lust und Laune, wann immer man will, so richtig auf die KaPPe hauen. - Und niemand schimpft, drückt, missioniert, belehrt, bescheißt oder will nur das Beste ... 

Für morgen richte ich mich erst mal auf gar nix.

PC


----------



## PoliceCar (9. Februar 2010)

Schönen Neidreid habe ich heute abend im Köfo gemacht. 
Es ist fahrbar, allerdings mit stark erhöhtem Sturzrisiko! Eisplatten sind derzeit übergezuckert und nur zu erahnen. Schlammlöcher sind zugefroren aber man (ich z.B.) bricht ein ... 
Insgesamt empfehle ich Spikes. Ich habe die nun seit 2 Monaten drauf. Das ist noch nie dagewesen ... 

Wenn es morgen schneit, wird wohl alles noch unkalkulierbarer. 

PC


----------



## i-men (10. Februar 2010)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Schönen Neidreid habe ich heute abend im Köfo gemacht.
> Es ist fahrbar, allerdings mit stark erhöhtem Sturzrisiko! Eisplatten sind derzeit übergezuckert und nur zu erahnen. Schlammlöcher sind zugefroren aber man (ich z.B.) bricht ein ...
> Insgesamt empfehle ich Spikes. Ich habe die nun seit 2 Monaten drauf. Das ist noch nie dagewesen ...
> 
> ...



Das kann ich nur bestätigen. Rund um den Tütberg ist auch alles ziemlich vereist. Manchmal gibt es freie Fahrspuren, aber die sind nicht durchgängig und jetzt durch den Schnee vermutlich auch nicht mehr zu erkennen. Die Spurrillen sind auch mit Spikes noch tricky.


----------



## onkeldueres (10. Februar 2010)

"Wann wirds denn wieder richtig Sommer......................."?


----------



## PoliceCar (15. Februar 2010)

... ausgemustert zu werden.

Eigentlich ist es zum wegwerfen viel zu schade, aber es will einfach nicht wirklich kaputtgehen :

















Offenbar sind die Köfo-Bedingungen nicht hart genug ^^


----------



## 2RaFa (15. Februar 2010)

vielleicht sinds gar nicht die KöFo-Bedingungen!
vielleicht ist das Bike zu leicht ... oder der Fahrer zu schwer ... 
oder (noch) nicht hart genug rangegangen...
versuchs doch mal mit einem echten Rittberger, das Eis ist ja da!
und wenns Radl entzwei, berichte mal wie es dir geht!


----------



## Enrgy (15. Februar 2010)

...oder im "hab was zu verschenken"-Thread...


----------



## PoliceCar (15. Februar 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...oder im "hab was zu verschenken"-Thread...


 
... 

Der Rahmen ist nicht zu verschenken. Da klebt schließlich original KöFo-Erde dran. Damit hält der ewig ... 

Alaaf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (16. Februar 2010)

Mein Schätzchen (Marin Team Issue von 1993) will auch nicht kaputt gehen. Rundrum geht alles in'n Arsch (wird aber immer wieder repariert) aber der Rahmen hält und hält .....


----------



## onkeldueres (20. Februar 2010)

Gibts nen Tipp,wies im Köfo aussieht?War krank und konnte nicht biken.Will morgen wieder anfangen,Tüt hoch,dann zum Lüderich usw.


----------



## Ommer (20. Februar 2010)

onkeldueres schrieb:


> Gibts nen Tipp,wies im Köfo aussieht?War krank und konnte nicht biken.Will morgen wieder anfangen,Tüt hoch,dann zum Lüderich usw.



Wir waren heute von Untereschbach in Richtung Kleineichen unterwegs.
Es sind noch Schneereste auf den Wegen, wenn du früh fährst, ist er noch schön fest, ansonsten ist es nass und weich. Alles dauert etwas länger.


Gruß
Achim


----------



## onkeldueres (21. Februar 2010)

Komme eben aus dem KöFo.ALLES SEHR GUT BEFAHRBAR.Kein Eis und nur wenig Schnee.War heute morgen schonmal,so ab 10 Uhr da lag noch ne Menge  und es war teilweise glatt aber fahrbar.DER WINTER IST SO GUT WIE ÜBERSTANDEN.


----------



## PoliceCar (3. März 2010)

So, alles wieder gut. Schnee ist weg, kaum Sturmschäden und nicht ganz so schlammig wie man es vielleicht erwartet.
Jetzt heißt es Km in die Beine zu bekommen. Witterungsbedingt hänge ich meinem zu erreichenden Jahresziel anteilsmäßig um einige 100 km hinterher. Dafür immerhin recht wohlgenährt. 

Und so sahen Köfo-Trails gestern aus ... 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x-46M_sXQqg"]YouTube- KÃ¶nigsforsttrails#4_SpielplatzDH.AVI[/ame]

PC


----------



## hsw (3. März 2010)

Was ist denn eigentlich mit der Wellness-Runde? 

Ralf, Guido, wie stehen die Chancen? Wann gibt es denn die Eröffnungstour im Wellnesstempo? Der Frühling ist ja fast da ...

Oder fahrt ihr immer ohne den Termin einzustellen?

Karl und Udo, fahrt ihr vielleicht zur Zeit auf 'unserer' Rheinseite???

Gruß und hoffentlich bis bald mal
Heike


----------



## PoliceCar (3. März 2010)

hsw schrieb:


> Was ist denn eigentlich mit der Wellness-Runde?


 
Gute Frage. Wellness sollte jetzt nach dem strengen Winter eigentlich wieder online gehen.
Schaun mer mal, vielleicht geht ja nächste Woche wieder was. 

PC


----------



## Oliver111182 (3. März 2010)

Wir sind heute abend mit 7 Leuten der Saaler-Mühle-Gruppe ne Runde im mittleren KöFo gefahren, sogar werbefrei 

War an einigen Stellen noch etwas nass, aber bis auf ein paar matschige Spurrillen alles sehr gut zu fahren.

Werde demnächst aber gerne mal eine Wellnesstour mitmachen.


----------



## PoliceCar (3. März 2010)

Hey, Neid! 

Mittlerer Köfo - das pure Traildorado ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (4. März 2010)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Hey, Neid!
> 
> Mittlerer Köfo - das pure Traildorado ...



Dafür werbefrei!
Ist doch auch was wert 

Gibt wohl auch nix mehr zu bewerben  
Nur Durchhalteparolen: Der Bikepark wird kommen!!!


----------



## Enrgy (4. März 2010)

Delgado schrieb:


> Gibt wohl auch nix mehr zu bewerben
> Nur Durchhalteparolen: Der Bikepark wird kommen!!!



Dass ein Genehmigungsverfahren auf einer Mülldeponie wohl "etwas" länger dauert als für die Strecke in Nachbars Garten ist wohl nicht von der Hand zu weisen.


----------



## PoliceCar (4. März 2010)

Delgado schrieb:


> Gibt wohl auch nix mehr zu bewerben
> Nur Durchhalteparolen: Der Bikepark wird kommen!!!


 
O.k., da hier Rufe nach KöFo laut werden: Ich starte heute Nachmittag auf eine Runde. Wer sich anschließen möchte, sollte um 17:00 h am Treffpunkt in Brück sein. Ich fahre den Treffpunkt dort kurz an. Wer will, sollte dann da sein. Ich warte aber nicht. Einen "T" im LMB spare ich mir jetzt.

_Bikes brauchen für die Tour nicht giftmüllgeeignet zu sein. Der KöFo-Park schluckt alle Marken - sofort und ohne aufwendig knebelnde und verpflichtende Mitgliedschaft im lokalen_ JÄGERvEREIN ... 

PC


----------



## hsw (4. März 2010)

Schade, dass ich das zu spät lese.
Ich habe gerade mein Fahrrad weggebracht zur Reparatur. Sonst wäre ich gekommen.

Viel Spaß,
Heike


----------



## Schnegge (4. März 2010)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> _Bikes brauchen für die Tour nicht giftmüllgeeignet zu sein._



... wollen wir mal hoffen, dass sich das in Zukunft nicht ändert... 

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## stardust1234 (5. März 2010)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> So, alles wieder gut. Schnee ist weg, kaum Sturmschäden und nicht ganz so schlammig wie man es vielleicht erwartet.
> Jetzt heißt es Km in die Beine zu bekommen. Witterungsbedingt hänge ich meinem zu erreichenden Jahresziel anteilsmäßig um einige 100 km hinterher. Dafür immerhin recht wohlgenährt.
> 
> Und so sahen Köfo-Trails gestern aus ...
> ...



Sag mal Paul, wo ist das genau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PoliceCar (5. März 2010)

Also, das verrate ich jetzt nicht. Es ist zwar nicht wirklich ein "hidden KöFo-trail", aber der Spot soll auch nicht zum Pilgertrail verkommen ... 

Nur soviel: Er ist mit Sicherheit nicht SM-kompatibel ..., ebensowenig wie die anderen KöFo-Trails die ich vor einigen Tagen bei YT eingestellt habe ... 

Fahr mit und ich zeige Dir ... 

PC _(der übrigens nicht Paul heißt)_


----------



## Konfuzius (7. März 2010)

Schnegge schrieb:


> ... wollen wir mal hoffen, dass sich das in Zukunft nicht ändert...
> 
> Gruß
> Jörg



Zu spät!
Wir mussten heute leider feststellen, dass nun das erste Stück des Trails den wirtschaftlichen Interessen zum Opfer gefallen ist  :kotz:


----------



## jenzz (9. März 2010)

War heute bei wirklich härrlischem Wetter im KöFo unterwegs. In den "Höhenlagen" des Tütbergs ist es z. T. noch ganz schön vereist, aber im Prinzip alles super fahrbar, kaum matschig! An einer Stelle (N50 56.456 E7 10.990) hat Xynthia gewütet und 5-6 große Bäume umgeknickt, da ist der Weg nur kletternderweise passierbar.

Morgen soll ja wieder super Wetter werden, wie wär´s denn da mit "Anbiken" der Well-/Schnellnesser?


----------



## i-men (9. März 2010)

jenzz schrieb:


> Morgen soll ja wieder super Wetter werden, wie wär´s denn da mit "Anbiken" der Well-/Schnellnesser?



Da wäre ich auch extremst wellnessmässig dafür. Wer stellt was rein? Wenn sich jemand findet, der die Truppe vom TP nach Forsbach und zurück führt übernehme ich auch gerne. Zur Not würde ich aber auch den TP anfahren.


----------



## PoliceCar (9. März 2010)

i-men schrieb:


> Da wäre ich auch extremst wellnessmässig dafür. Wer stellt was rein? Wenn sich jemand findet, der die Truppe vom TP nach Forsbach und zurück führt übernehme ich auch gerne. Zur Not würde ich aber auch den TP anfahren.


 
Ich würde ja, habe aber seit gestern eine Erkältung im kommen und wie die sich bis morgen entwickelt, kann ich noch nicht abschätzen. 

Würde mich mal genauer interessieren wo die Sturmschäden sind. Meine Haustrails habe ich bis jetzt frei vorgefunden.

PC


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (9. März 2010)

Ich hätte auch mal wieder lust zu biken, nur leider lässt das die arbeit grad nicht zu 
ab nächster Woche wird es hoffentlich wieder ruhiger.
Euch viel spass im köfo


----------



## jenzz (9. März 2010)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Würde mich mal genauer interessieren wo die Sturmschäden sind.



Da.         Mit der Lidl-Säge kann man da auch nichts reißen, da muß schweres Gerät ran.


----------



## PoliceCar (9. März 2010)

jenzz schrieb:


> Da. Mit der Lidl-Säge kann man da auch nichts reißen, da muß schweres Gerät ran.


 
Ah, danke, o.k.. Da bin ich noch nicht wieder lang gefahren. 
Drumherum ist glücklicherweise alles frei. 

*Schweizer Messer* sollte aber gehen - oder? Man könnte sich quasi durchschnitzen ...


----------



## Oliver111182 (9. März 2010)

jenzz schrieb:


> Da.         Mit der Lidl-Säge kann man da auch nichts reißen, da muß schweres Gerät ran.



Oder Pocket Chainsaw

Video - 10cm Stamm


----------



## Konfuzius (9. März 2010)

Ich wollte auch mal wieder eine Tour einstellen, bin nur zurzeit nie sicher, ob ich es rechtzeitig zum Treffpunkt schaffe.
Ist einiges zu tun im Moment... 

Sicherheitshalber schreibe ich für morgen nichts aus - vielleicht kann das jemand anderes tun - aber werde mal versuchen, zu kommen.
Dann kann ich auch gerne zum Ingo nach Forsbach guiden oder sonstwas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## i-men (10. März 2010)

So, Termin ist drin.

Wird was ganz lockeres werden um mal Bodenbeschaffenheit,Sturmschäden und Kondition zu testen.


----------



## jenzz (10. März 2010)

i-men schrieb:


> So, Termin ist drin.


 Wenn du nicht nach Brück willst, sag nochmal Bescheid, daran sollte es ja nicht scheitern!


----------



## Colt_A4 (10. März 2010)

Moin,

Wie lang wird den die Strecke sein?

LG
Rolf


----------



## jenzz (10. März 2010)

Normalerweise so um die 30km/400hm.


----------



## i-men (10. März 2010)

jenzz schrieb:


> Wenn du nicht nach Brück willst, sag nochmal Bescheid, daran sollte es ja nicht scheitern!



Ich werde der Einfachheit halber auf jeden Fall mal serienmässig nach Brück kommen, hätte allerdings nichts dagegen wenn ich nach der Runde nicht wieder mit runter brauche. Sollten wir dann nachher spontan besprechen.


----------



## i-men (10. März 2010)

jenzz schrieb:


> Normalerweise so um die 30km/400hm.



Yep, so auch heute. Und alles schön Winterpokal tauglich


----------



## Colt_A4 (10. März 2010)

Tach,

Ich habe mich mal eingetragen, wenns OK ist?
Noch zwei Fragen:
Was ist das den für eine Strecke?
Endurogepflüge oder Waldautobahnen und Trails?  =)

LG
Rolf


----------



## i-men (10. März 2010)

Colt_A4 schrieb:


> Tach,
> 
> Ich habe mich mal eingetragen, wenns OK ist?
> Noch zwei Fragen:
> ...



Heute vermehrt Waldautobahnen, sonst natürlich auch Trails.


----------



## jenzz (10. März 2010)

i-men schrieb:


> sonst natürlich auch Trails.


Na den ein oder anderen wirst du aber doch hoffentlich aus dem Hut, äh Helm zaubern, oder??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## i-men (10. März 2010)

jenzz schrieb:


> Na den ein oder anderen wirst du aber doch hoffentlich aus dem Hut, äh Helm zaubern, oder??



Wegen mir gerne, ich habe aber auch Spikes drauf 
Sollten wir also demokratisch entscheiden, Sicherheit geht vor.


----------



## Colt_A4 (10. März 2010)

Nabend zusammen,
die Runde hat mir viel Spass gemacht!
Danke für die Moralische Unterstützung  =)
LG
Rolf


----------



## grünschnabel46 (11. März 2010)

..Danke für die Kekse....

Jens, wolltest du gestern abend nicht noch...
Aber du ,wahrscheinlich wie ich , ziemlich tot....ins Bettchen gefallen..

Udo


----------



## jenzz (11. März 2010)

grünschnabel46 schrieb:


> wolltest du gestern abend nicht noch...


 Hab ich doch glatt vergessen...  es müßten ab/bis P ca. 50km/500-520hm gewesen sein.


----------



## jenzz (11. März 2010)

Nee stimmt gar nicht, eher so 36-37km. Bin wohl noch nicht ganz wach.


----------



## i-men (11. März 2010)

So Jungs, schön wars mit Euch mal wieder.
Kleiner Lagebericht.

Am Parkplatz traffen sich:
-Karbu
-Grünschnabel46
-Jenzz
-Gülle
-Colt_A4
-und meiner einer

Zunächst hat sich Karl erstmal am Treffpunkt warm geflickt.

Zum Einrollen ging es recht direkt Richtung Forsbach. Den Matschetrail konnten wir aber natürlich nicht auslassen. Da die Temperatur wieder anzog, war er teils matschig,teils gefroren und auch teileweise durch Waldmaschinen verhuntzt. 
Oben in Forsbach hat uns Karl dann wegen seines angeschlagenen Knies verlassen. 
Weiter gings hoch zum Tütberg und Richtung Rohre wieder runter. Da wir uns die Matschwiese ersparen wollten, gabs nen kleinen Strassenabschnitt Richtung Untereschbach und unterhalb des Golfplatzes hoch zum Lüderich. Obwohl der Boden stellenweise extrem vereist war, kämpften wir (bzw. die nicht Spikebereiften),sich tapfer nach oben. Die einzigen 2 Ausrutscher sind zum Glück ohne Folgen geblieben (blaue Flecken ausgenohmen).
Weiter ging es über Bleifeld per Wiesentrail zur Ortschaft Lüderich und weiter einmal durchs Tal nach Eigen. Dann abwärts Richtung Brünsbach und über Bergsegen nach Hoffnungsthal. Nun noch an der Sülz entlang bis Lehmbach und den letzten Anstieg des Abends nach Forsbach hoch. Am Parkplatz oben in Forsbach lies der Guide dann die ortskundige Gruppe alleine Richtung Parkplatz rollen. 
Die Zielvorgaben in Sachen km/hm wurden leicht übertroffen, lagen aber wohl noch innerhalb der Toleranz. Die schwierigen und sehr wechselhaften Bodenbedingungen haben allerdings mehr Körner als normal gekostet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jerd (14. März 2010)

Schadensbericht: Der obere Teil des langen Westtrails, d.h. der Teil der K-Wanderweges oberhalb der Bahntrasse, ist durch zwei umgestürzte Bäume blockiert.


----------



## floh15 (14. März 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Dass ein Genehmigungsverfahren auf einer Mülldeponie wohl "etwas" länger dauert als für die Strecke in Nachbars Garten ist wohl nicht von der Hand zu weisen.



Für die Genehmigung eines Rundkurses mit ca 200x200 m Kantenlänge laufe ich mir seit 2 Jahren die Hacken wund !
Es scheitert immer an den Begleiterscheinungen die so etwas benötigt.
Das Grundstück ist vorhanden in Kürten, ordentlich Gefälle, teils bewaldet teils licht, mit ein paar Schleifen und Übergängen ohne Probleme ein 1,5 km langer Rundkurs hinzubekommen. Aber:

Das Bedarf der Genehmigung durch die Baubehörde, da es als eine offizielle Sportstätte gilt, wenn nicht durch die Gemeindeversicherug abgedeckt, und das wird sie auch nicht bei den .Fesseln die die Gemeinden gerade bei Haushaltssicherung haben.

Also private Sportstätte beantragen, genehmigen lassen dazu gehören, Parkplätze und Toiletten und umzäunen! wegen der eigenen Versicherung die man dann beantragen muß, damit nicht jeder drauf darf.

So schlappe 500 tsd  packt man nicht einfach an !

Wenn Ihr alle mit zusammenlegt schaffen wir das vielleicht.

Gruß Frank


----------



## jenzz (14. März 2010)

Hab heute auf der Abfahrt vom Lüderich nach Unterauel irgendwo meine Brille verloren . Es ist eine Alpina Tri-Guard 40, silbernes Gestell mit klaren Gläsern. Falls jemand sie zufällig sieht (und noch nicht drübergefahren ist), wäre nett wenn er/sie das Ding einsteckt und mir Bescheid sagt. Danke!


----------



## grünschnabel46 (17. März 2010)

moin Jungs ,

hoch die Knochen , was geht heute ?

Karl : 17:45 Ecke Nußbaumer/ Overbeck ?

Gruß,

Udo


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (17. März 2010)

Moin
Ich wär dabei, nur zum guiden kenn ich mich immer noch nicht gut genug im kf aus.
Muss da endlich mal öfters bei tageslicht biken!


----------



## Konfuzius (17. März 2010)

Bei mir ist's wie letzte Woche. Weiß nicht, ob ich es rechtzeitig schaffe


----------



## i-men (17. März 2010)

Ok Männers, 
goiles Wedder. Ich fahre schon jetzt los 
Ne, Spass beiseite, wäre zu schön ....


Termin für heute Abend ist Online.
Da mein Rücken noch nicht 3h+ tauglich ist, könnten wir es wieder wie letzte Woche machen. Sprich, einer sollte dabei sein, der den Weg von Forsbach zurück nach Brück kennt. Falls nicht würde ich die Tour etwas verkürzen.


----------



## grünschnabel46 (17. März 2010)

...wie letzte Woche ???

:kotz:

Na ja , der Muskelkater ist Geschichte und der herannahende Frühling mobilisiert hoffentlich extra Reserven...

Bis später,

Udo


----------



## Colt_A4 (17. März 2010)

Hi,

würde gerne mitfahren, schaffe es aber Zeitlich nicht. Diesmal
mit genügend Grundlage.
Hätte das Fahrrad schon heute Morgen einpacken müssen...
Viel Spass!

LG
Rolf


----------



## i-men (17. März 2010)

Colt_A4 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> würde gerne mitfahren, schaffe es aber Zeitlich nicht. Diesmal
> mit genügend Grundlage.
> ...



Ja schade, dann beim nächsten Mal wieder.



grünschnabel46 schrieb:


> ...wie letzte Woche ???
> 
> :kotz:
> 
> ...



OK, wegen mir auch diesmal ohne Lüderich. Obwohl der Gedanke letzte Woche ja erst während der Tour gereift ist.
Ich such mal was lockeres für heute raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colt_A4 (17. März 2010)

Vielleicht nächste Woche bei passendem Wetter noch so ein "lockere" Runde?
=)


----------



## jenzz (17. März 2010)

i-men schrieb:


> OK, wegen mir auch diesmal ohne Lüderich


Dann könnten wir aber alle schön nach meiner Brille suchen!


----------



## i-men (17. März 2010)

jenzz schrieb:


> Dann könnten wir aber alle schön nach meiner Brille suchen!



Vielleicht ist es aber auch besser für Deine Brille wenn wir da heute Abend nicht lang fahren


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (17. März 2010)

jenzz schrieb:


> Dann könnten wir aber alle schön nach meiner Brille suchen!



Na, ob die noch niemand gefunden hat?

@Jens: Treffen wir uns um 18 Uhr Kalk Kapelle?


----------



## i-men (17. März 2010)

BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:


> Na, ob die noch niemand gefunden hat?



Stimmt, ich meine mir wäre gestern Abend nen Eber mit ner Alpina entgegen gekommen. Ich habe mir noch gedacht, wat ne coole Sau, dass der Abends mit Sonnenbrille rum läuft.


----------



## jenzz (17. März 2010)

i-men schrieb:


> Stimmt, ich meine mir wäre gestern Abend nen Eber mit ner Alpina entgegen gekommen. Ich habe mir noch gedacht, wat ne coole Sau, dass der Abends mit Sonnenbrille rum läuft.


Dann war´s nicht meine, die hatte klare Gläser! 
@Björn:


----------



## i-men (19. März 2010)

Kleiner Bericht vom Mittwoch.

Mit den Mannen
BjörnUpDaHill
Jenzz
grünschnabel46
gülle
und meiner Wenigkeit ging es erstmal Richtung Brüderstr gen Tütberg. Anschliessend gings auf dem Schweineweg wieder bergab.Nach der Sandabfahrt sind wir erst mal rechts Richtung Wurzeltrail gefahren, nur leider nicht weit gekommen. Jenzz hatte ja schon von den diversen umgekippten Bäumen geschrieben und da sie nicht so ohne weiteres überwindbar waren, ging es wieder zurück und auf dem Schweineweg weiter talwärts. Leider lagen auch da einige Bäume quer an einer Stelle, aber die haben wir dann doch mit allem Geschick und grazil wie wir sind gemeistert.
Also weiter Richtung Rohre und den Wurzeltrail zur Hälfte hoch. Dann links Richtung Schreibershove und von dort Richtung Bike Spielplatz. Die immer wieder schöne Abfahrt genossen und mit Restadrenalin direkt wieder über den Büchel samt Matschrampe nach oben. Jetzt noch nen bisschen durch Forsbachs Seitenstrassen und schnell wieder Richtung Bahndamm. In Höhe Jägerstr. links abgebogen und schön trailig bis Kleineichen. Von dort dann per FA bis zum Forsbach Brücker Weg wo der Guide sich verabschiedete und die letzten km bis zum Parklpatz den ortskundigen Mitbikern überlassen hat.


----------



## Oliver111182 (19. März 2010)

Seid ihr diejenigen gewesen, die wir an der Wanderhütte auf dem Weg zum Tütberg hoch gesehen haben?

Denke schon, da sonst nicht viele Biker unterwegs waren da oben


----------



## Oliver111182 (20. März 2010)

Kleiner Test Eurer Aufmerksamkeitsfähigeiten  Bzw. für Autofahrer zu unserem Schutz

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ahg6qcgoay4"]YouTube- Test Your Awareness: Do The Test[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (20. März 2010)

Hmm, so sehr ich mich auch anstrenge und das Video sogar in Einzelbildern durchschaue, ich sehe keinen Radfahrer...


----------



## jenzz (20. März 2010)

Der Bär sollte sich eine vernünftige Lampe besorgen, dann würde man ihn auch besser sehen. Natürlich eine StVZO-konforme, schließlich befindet er sich offensichtlich unter einer Waldautobahnbrücke.


----------



## i-men (20. März 2010)

Oliver111182 schrieb:


> Seid ihr diejenigen gewesen, die wir an der Wanderhütte auf dem Weg zum Tütberg hoch gesehen haben?
> 
> Denke schon, da sonst nicht viele Biker unterwegs waren da oben



Yep, und Euer Nachzügler wollte sich schon aus versehen bei uns anschliessen. Wäre mir ja egal, nur hätte er sich über den Endpunkt der Tour gewundert.


----------



## Oliver111182 (20. März 2010)

i-men schrieb:


> Yep, und Euer Nachzügler wollte sich schon aus versehen bei uns anschliessen. Wäre mir ja egal, nur hätte er sich über den Endpunkt der Tour gewundert.



Haben ihm dann gesagt, dass er sich melden soll, wenn er abreißen lässt.

"Ich hab doch geklingelt" 

Bin beinahe vom Rad gekippt


----------



## PoliceCar (20. März 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Hmm, so sehr ich mich auch anstrenge und das Video sogar in Einzelbildern durchschaue, ich sehe keinen Radfahrer...


 
... die Antwort gibts hier. Selbstredend fahrradlos und ein wenig unterbelichtet.

Will heißen: Der E-Bär* ist unter uns.



*) Elektro-Bär


----------



## PoliceCar (22. März 2010)

Einsteigergeeigneter Wellnesstermin für Mittwoch ist online.

Krankheitsbedingt lasse ich es langsam angehen. Es wird also niemand überfordert werden. 

PC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jenzz (23. März 2010)

stardust1234 schrieb:


> Sag mal Paul, wo ist das genau?


Markus, deine Chance:


PoliceCar schrieb:


> Wellnesstermin für Mittwoch ist online.


Hast es von da auch nicht weit nach Hause...


----------



## grünschnabel46 (23. März 2010)

..morgen mit kurzer Hose , nachmittags Temperaturen Köln 21 °C , auch die Pfützen sollten wieder wärmer sein...

@ Karl : was macht das Knie ? Rücken wir zusammen an ?

Gruß,

Udo


----------



## Oliver111182 (23. März 2010)

Wellness hört sich gut an und Nase ist auch wieder halbwegs frei.

Habe mich mal angemeldet, falls ihr mich mitnehmt


----------



## PoliceCar (23. März 2010)

Oliver111182 schrieb:


> Wellness hört sich gut an und Nase ist auch wieder halbwegs frei.
> 
> Habe mich mal angemeldet, falls ihr mich mitnehmt


 
... gute Entscheidung! 

Du musst aber versprechen die "secret Spots" für Dich zu behalten ... 

Die Tour wird sicher llustisch ..., auch ohne Kawuppdich ... 

Wenn sich jetzt noch mehr Bikers anmelden, können ggf. zwei Gruppen gebildet werden. 

PC


----------



## Oliver111182 (23. März 2010)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> ... gute Entscheidung!
> 
> Du musst aber versprechen die "secret Spots" für Dich zu behalten ...
> 
> PC



Keine Sorge, werde ich machen 

Was meinst du als Guide, sehr enge Trails? 
Geht mir darum, ob ich noch die Helmlampe mitnehme oder nur am Lenker.

Besten Dank schonmal


----------



## PoliceCar (23. März 2010)

Nimm die Helmlampe mit. Oder noch besser: Montiere sie schon vor der Tour.


----------



## Oliver111182 (23. März 2010)

Ok, dann bringe ich morgen ein wenig AXE-Duftlicht in die Runde


----------



## jenzz (23. März 2010)

Oliver111182 schrieb:


> Ok, dann bringe ich morgen ein wenig AXE-Duftlicht in die Runde


 Da mußt du aber mit herabhängenden Ästen aufpassen!
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ZtjJOmwfLU"]YouTube- Deo+Feuerzeug=BOOM.MP4[/ame]


----------



## PoliceCar (24. März 2010)

So, wieder zu Hause angekommen und schnell noch den Bericht getippt.
Dank an die 8 Bikers (insbesondere an unseren Neuen: Oliver), die mir ihr grenzenloses Vertrauen geschenkt haben. 

Also, wir fuhren am Treffpunkt los ..., leicht bergauf ..., und wieder bergab ... , und wieder bergauf ..., und noch mehr bergauf ..., dann flowig wieder runter ..., und direkt wieder rauf (da konnten wir sogar die SM-Truppe auf der anderen Talseite sehen) ..., dann geradewegs zu den Röhren runter ..., und wieder rauf zum Spielplatz ..., und dort im freien Fall ganz runter ..., und wieder rauf ..., und wieder runter ... und wieder rauf ..., Ingo übernahm dann und es ging runter, rauf, runter ..., und dann Richtung Treffpunkt rauf runter rauf runter rauf runter ...

Besondere Vorkommnisse: ... fast keine  ... ... außer: _*Frösche im Liebesrausch**_.  Da war Slalomfahren angesagt!

Daten:
AVS: 14,8 km/h
Tot: ~ 35 km
Hm: 409 m

Danke, es war nett mit Euch! 

PC

*) Hat da ggf. jemand ein Bild geknipst? Wäre ja 'n Porno ...


----------



## Oliver111182 (24. März 2010)

Danke nochmals für die nette Tour.

Wenn ich den Bericht so lese weiß ich jetzt auch, warum der letzte Weg nach Bensberg rauf so lang war 

Ein Absitzer, ein Abflieger. Guter Start in neuer Gruppe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jenzz (24. März 2010)

Ja schööön war´s. Und endlich wieder Kurze-Hosen-Wetter!


----------



## i-men (25. März 2010)

Jau, sehr nette Runde.
Meine Flugeinlage ist auch ohne nennenswerte Spätfolgen geblieben.


----------



## ofi (25. März 2010)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Besondere Vorkommnisse: ... fast keine  ... ... außer: _*Frösche im Liebesrausch**_.  Da war Slalomfahren angesagt!
> 
> 
> *) Hat da ggf. jemand ein Bild geknipst? Wäre ja 'n Porno ...


 

Hab sie nicht auf "frischer Tat" und nicht im KöFo erwischt aber im Grüngürtel und der Ville sind die grünen Männchen auch ordentlich zugange Sogar so schlimm und so viele, dass mit Slalom auch nichts mehr zu machen war und ich nen Nightride abgebrochen hab

 
P.S. ich kenn euch noch gar nicht, wollt aber die Tage mal mitfahren...


----------



## PoliceCar (25. März 2010)

i-men schrieb:


> Jau, sehr nette Runde.
> Meine Flugeinlage ist auch ohne nennenswerte Spätfolgen geblieben.


 
Ja, die war schon spektakulär. 
Ist aber wohl zum Glück (!) gut abgegangen ... 
... oder gab es dann zu Hause doch noch Wundenlecken an Mann oder Rad?  

Von daher:


PoliceCar schrieb:


> Besondere Vorkommnisse: ... *fast* keine


----------



## i-men (25. März 2010)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Ja, die war schon spektakulär.
> Ist aber wohl zum Glück (!) gut abgegangen ...
> ... oder gab es dann zu Hause doch noch Wundenlecken an Mann oder Rad?
> 
> Von daher:



Es gab zum Glück weder an Mensch noch Maschine was zu lecken.

Gut, seit heute weiß ich wohl auf welchen Körperregionen ich gelandet bin, aber halb so wild.


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (25. März 2010)

ofi schrieb:


> Hab sie nicht auf "frischer Tat" und nicht im KöFo erwischt aber im Grüngürtel und der Ville sind die grünen Männchen auch ordentlich zugange Sogar so schlimm und so viele, dass mit Slalom auch nichts mehr zu machen war und ich nen Nightride abgebrochen hab
> 
> P.S. ich kenn euch noch gar nicht, wollt aber die Tage mal mitfahren...



Das sind aber keine Frösche im Liebesrausch in dem Video.
Auf dieses Foto ist unser gute Man von der Polizei anscheinend ganz heiß






Komm vorbei Ofi, neue Gesichter sind immer gerne gesehen


----------



## Oliver111182 (25. März 2010)

BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:


> Komm vorbei Ofi, neue Gesichter sind immer gerne gesehen



Kann ich als Neuling nur bestätigen.

Meinen Abflug nach Hoffnungsthal runter hat ja zum Glück nur einer von euch gesehen. Rad und Klamotten heile, Daumen wächst wieder an


----------



## PoliceCar (25. März 2010)

BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:


> Auf dieses Foto ist unser gute Man von der Polizei anscheinend ganz heiß


 
... ja! Da isses ja! 
Na ja, in meinem Alter lässt man sich gerne mal über`s Auge inspirieren ... 


_Apropos *PoliceCar* - folgende Richtigstellung zum derzeitigen Nick:_
_PoliceCar war in den ganz frühen 80ern eine extrem erfolgreiche australische Raceyacht. Ein ziemlich abgedrehtes Schiff, lackiert wie ein Polizeiauto, mit einer ebenso abgedrehten Crew. Leider gibt es im Netz hierzu keinerlei Infos zu finden. Ich hab`s aus einer alten Segelzeitschrift und fand PoliceCar ein wenig strange ..._ 

PC



Edit:
_Jetzt habe ich __hier (siehe 1979)__ und __hier__ doch noch was gefunden._

_Und hier noch ein Bild:_


----------



## Jerd (30. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen! Ist morgen Tour? Ich könnte nämlich ausnahmsweise mal wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colt_A4 (30. März 2010)

Jerd schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen! Ist morgen Tour? Ich könnte nämlich ausnahmsweise mal wieder


 
Wäre toll wenn der Termin heute Abend schon drin steht.
LG


----------



## Jerd (30. März 2010)

Ich mach hier mal die Ansage. Temin ist online. Hier anmelden.

Wenn sich keiner drum reißt, mach ich eine Tour in die Hardt oder Richtung Alte Dombach.


----------



## Oliver111182 (30. März 2010)

Ich schaffe es leider nicht, bin aber nächste Woche wieder dabei.

Daumen hält noch keine 2 Std durch


----------



## i-men (31. März 2010)

Jerd schrieb:


> Ich mach hier mal die Ansage. Temin ist online. Hier anmelden.
> 
> Wenn sich keiner drum reißt, mach ich eine Tour in die Hardt oder Richtung Alte Dombach.



Schön dass Du das in die Hand genommen hast . 
Hört sich auch vom Ziel supi an, ich weiß nur nicht ob ich es heute schaffe. Müsste auch noch flux das Dämpferlager tauschen, da ich das gequietsche mir und meinen Mitfahrern nicht zumuten möchte.


----------



## grünschnabel46 (31. März 2010)

..ich schaffe es heute Abend auch nicht , also mach dir um die Geräusche ( zumindest wegen mir ) keine Gedanken , allerdings verstehe ich nun die Krötenwanderung von letzter Woche ...

Frohe Ostern !


----------



## stardust1234 (31. März 2010)

jenzz schrieb:


> Markus, deine Chance:
> 
> Hast es von da auch nicht weit nach Hause...



Hey Jens 
Du hast recht, ich warte aber noch auf den finalen "Endcheck" beim Doc und so allmählich setzt mein Bike schon Rost an 
Ich hoffe in den kommende Wochen wieder mitfahren zu können, aber sieht ganz gut aus 

Bis dahin viel Spass !

Stardust


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (31. März 2010)

Gerd hast mal wieder ne schöne tour geguidet

mein Tacho sagt 41 km (incl anreise) 3h fahrtzeit und 420hm die wir in der Haardt gesammelt haben.
Meine Finger haben in den Sommerhandschuhen zum schluss ganz schön gefroren 
Das Kribbeln im warmen kannte ich bis jetzt nur vom Skifahren.

@jens: jaja kaum ist der wp vorbei halten dich ein paar regentropfen vom biken ab


----------



## Jerd (1. April 2010)

Tourbericht:

Zwei Mitfahrer (Björn und "Name leider vegessen") hatten sich am Treffpunkt eingefunden und so brachen wir zu dritte bei herrlichstem Wetter Richtung Hardt auf. Wir fuhren direkt dort hin, und nahmen weder den Spielplatz noch die Brettbrücke mit. Vielmehr durchquerten wir Lückerath, um dann rechts von der neuen Altensiedlung in die Hardt einzusteigen und auf direktem Wege zum Franzosenfriedhof zu fahren. 

Hier ging es dann weiter auf der Forstautobahn bergauf bis fast auf den höchsten Punkt, wo uns leider der Regen erwischte. Den ersten Schauer warteten wir ab, dann ging es auf dem stufigen, steilen Trail hinunter zur Sprungschanze und dann auf dem bekannten Milchborntal-Trail wieder zum Franzosenfriedhof. Hier Trail abwärts runter zum Denkmal und dann Richtung Knoppenbissen, wo wir uns wegen des wieder starken Regens unterstellen mussten.

Nachdem der Regen dann endlich ganz aufgehört hatte ging es einen Trail wieder bergauf, und dann, die Schlüsselstelle links liegen lassend, wieder bergab. Und zwar bis fast zum Parkplatz an der Lerbacher Straße, wo die nette Kompression mit viel Speed durchfahren wurde.

Dann wieder bergauf Richtung Naturfreundehaus, aber vorher den Trail nach Kaltenbroich hinab und dann über Trails zum Naturfreundehaus. Hier nahmen wir den Weg am Parkplatz, an der Höhle vorbei und trailabwärts  in die Lehmgrube. 

Wieder hoch zum Naturfreundhaus und weiter hoch bis zur Kreuzung, dann den A1 hinab zum Kadettenweiher und dort gleich noch die Stufen runter. Im Milchborntal statt den Hauptweg den Weg eine Ebene höher mitgenommen und da am Ende noch mal über Wurzeln hinab ins Milchborntal. 

Dann bis zum Franzosenfriedhof und hinab, hinab bis zur Grube Cox, dann weiter bis zu Krüger und dort rechts bis zum Friedhof Bergisch-Gladbach. Dort ebenfalls rechts vorbei und immer die Trails am nördlichen und westlichen Rand der Schluchter Heide entlang bis nach Dellbrück und dann direkt nach Holweide. 

Nette, improvisierte Tour mit 2 netten Mitfahren 

Mein Tacho hatte Aussetzer, aber Björns Daten stimmen mit meinem Empfinden überein. Wenig Kilometer, aber schöne Höhenmeter.

Schadensbericht: 

- Am Ende des Milchborntal-Trails, wenige Meter bevor er am Franzosenfriedhof endet, liegen drei Bäume quer. Sieht nach Fällarbeiten aus, die dürften also bald wieder weg sein.

- Der Trail südlich der Grube Cox ist durch zwei umgestürzte Bäume blockiert.

- Rund um den Friedhof Bergisch-Gladbach in der Schluchter Heide wird gerodet. In der Gegend ist Fahren derzeit großflächig nicht möglich.


----------



## i-men (1. April 2010)

Dat hört sich echt nett an und ich habe fast befürchtet, dass ich was verpasse. Na ich hoffe ich bin beim nächsten Jerd-Ausflug dabei.


----------



## jenzz (1. April 2010)

BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:


> kaum ist der wp vorbei halten dich ein paar regentropfen vom biken ab


Tja, grad als ich das Radl aus dem Keller holen wollte fing es an zu schiffen, da konnte ich mich auf einmal nicht mehr überwinden. Bei der nächsten Jerd-Tour reiß ich mich zusammen...


----------



## FranG (6. April 2010)

Kann bei dem Wetter nicht mehr ruhig sitzen... 
Hat wer Lust auf eine kleine Runde durch den KF, vielleicht den Lüderich hoch und wieder zurück? Alternativ: "die hard(t)".
Könnte frühestens gegen 18.30 Uhr in Brück sein...

Gruß
Frank


----------



## i-men (6. April 2010)

Ich versuche für morgen ne Wellness Tour zu planen, habe aber noch nichts eingestellt.
Wollte nur schon mal Interessierte vorwarnen. Wird sich also erst morgen entscheiden, heisst wenn ich es schaffe und sonst keiner guidet stell ich kurzfristig was rein.
Das Wetter muss man ja nutzen, aber wenn da nicht immer diese jobmässigen Verpflichtungen wären....


----------



## Oliver111182 (6. April 2010)

Bin morgen auch wieder dabei, wenn ich pünktlich wegkomme. 

Wellness hört sich gut an


----------



## Colt_A4 (7. April 2010)

Hi,

es wäre toll wenn die Tour erst um 18:30Uhr startet, dann schaffe ich es mitzufahren.
Danke!

LG


----------



## i-men (7. April 2010)

Also ich werde es heute Abend leider nicht schaffen und scheide somit als Guide aus.


----------



## Jerd (7. April 2010)

Mich hat der Schnupfen fest im Griff, ich glaube nicht, dass das bis heute abend besser wird...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grünschnabel46 (7. April 2010)

...ich auch grippal defekt und nur leicht auf schmalen Reifen unterwegs...


----------



## Schnegge (7. April 2010)

Hallöle...

da ich heut' mit dem bike auf Arbeit bin, könnt' ich um 18:30 in Brück sein. Ich kann ein wellnesskompatibles Teilguiding von Brück bis Odenthal (ca. 20:30) anbieten. Leider nur bis 20:30, da ich keine Erleuchtung dabei hab... Bei Interesse stell ich was ins LMB. Heimweg ab Odenthal muss jemand anders guiden!

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Jerd (7. April 2010)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Hallöle...
> 
> da ich heut' mit dem bike auf Arbeit bin, könnt' ich um 18:30 in Brück sein. Ich kann ein wellnesskompatibles Teilguiding von Brück bis Odenthal (ca. 20:30) anbieten. Leider nur bis 20:30, da ich keine Erleuchtung dabei hab... Bei Interesse stell ich was ins LMB. Heimweg ab Odenthal muss jemand anders guiden!
> 
> ...



Schade, das wäre ja eine Paraderolle für mich gewesen


----------



## MTB-Kao (8. April 2010)

Ja, mich gibt es tatsächlich auch noch und ich habe vor bald wieder mittwochs einzusteigen. Bis dahin muss ich aber erst einmal 

- meine Akkus reparieren (lassen)
- mein abgerissenes X.O wieder dran frickeln
- meine Bremse entlüften

Könnte also August werden


----------



## Montana (8. April 2010)

Hi Lars, schön dass Du Dich mal wieder meldest 

Es sind im Moment eine Menge Leute verschollen bzw. haben die Region gewechselt. Die Mittwochstradition wird aber einigermassen aufrecht erhalten. 

Ich bin (wenn ich mal Lust habe) auch eher im Lohmarer Wald, in der Wahner Heide, in den Feldern zwischen Tdf und Porz sowie im 7GB unterwegs. Da gibt es auch 'ne Menge leichte Tourmöglichkeiten. Während des WP habe ich aber überwiegend "Drinnensport" betrieben. Das ist auch ganz nett 

Viel Erfolg bei Deinen Reparaturen und bis hoffentlich bald. 

Viele Grüße auch an die anderen KFLer.

Guido




MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Ja, mich gibt es tatsächlich auch noch und ich habe vor bald wieder mittwochs einzusteigen. Bis dahin muss ich aber erst einmal
> 
> - meine Akkus reparieren (lassen)
> - mein abgerissenes X.O wieder dran frickeln
> ...


----------



## Razzor (8. April 2010)

Ich werd schauen das ich bald auch wieder dabei bin. Wird ja langsam wieder wärmer


----------



## Delgado (8. April 2010)

Montana schrieb:


> Während des WP habe ich aber überwiegend "Drinnensport" betrieben. Das ist auch ganz nett



Fußball gucken?



Leider ist mein Basislager zw. KöFo und Wahner Heide aufgegeben worden 
Werde aber bestimmt irgendwann mal wieder vorbei kommen.


----------



## Enrgy (8. April 2010)

Delgado schrieb:


> Fußball gucken?



...nee, noch schlimmer: Handball...


----------



## stardust1234 (8. April 2010)

Montana schrieb:


> Während des WP habe ich aber überwiegend "Drinnensport" betrieben. Das ist auch ganz nett
> 
> Guido


 

Hi Guido, 
Taschenbilliard?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (8. April 2010)

stardust1234 schrieb:


> Hi Guido,
> Taschenbilliard?


... auch keine schlechte Idee 

Nee, der Delgado war schon nah dran und der Enrgy wusste es mal wieder 

Beispeil gefällig :




> Radfahren 19.01.2010
> (Drinnenfahrrad an der Agger / Hintereinander durchgehend 30 Min Hügel danach noch 15 Min. GA1 - dabei Handball EM GER:ESP geguckt / leider deutlich verloren / wahrscheinlich hatten sie keinen Bock mehr)



*@ Micha * ... bis zur Saison bauen Dich die KFLer bestimmt wieder in gewohnter Art und Weise auf, ganz sicher ...


----------



## Delgado (9. April 2010)

Montana schrieb:


> ...
> 
> *@ Micha * ... bis zur Saison bauen Dich die KFLer bestimmt wieder in gewohnter Art und Weise auf, ganz sicher ...



Und bei X-Hardt bitte auch ... kräftig anfeuern, drücken und schieben!


----------



## MTB-Kao (9. April 2010)

Montana schrieb:


> Die Mittwochstradition wird aber einigermassen aufrecht erhalten.



Klar  Ich werde mit Sicherheit auch wieder ab und an mittwochs Mid- und Schnellness guiden.


----------



## MTB-Kao (9. April 2010)

Delgado schrieb:


> Und bei X-Hardt bitte auch ... kräftig anfeuern, drücken und schieben!



Hey Micha,

ist die X-Hardt wirklich erst am 20.6.? Dann lasse ich Fell sausen und fahre dort mit. Bis dahin bin ich vielleicht wenigstens ein bisschen in Form


----------



## Delgado (9. April 2010)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Hey Micha,
> 
> ist die X-Hardt wirklich erst am 20.6.? Dann lasse ich Fell sausen und fahre dort mit. Bis dahin bin ich vielleicht wenigstens ein bisschen in Form




Ja, 20.6.!

Klar fährst Du mit! Du wolltest doch letztes Jahr schon.
Und unsere Kids machen bein Fette Reifen Rennen mit


----------



## MTB-Kao (9. April 2010)

Delgado schrieb:


> Ja, 20.6.!
> 
> Klar fährst Du mit! Du wolltest doch letztes Jahr schon.
> Und unsere Kids machen bein Fette Reifen Rennen mit



Habe ich für meine Kids auch schon überlegt. Wird bestimmt lustig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jerd (13. April 2010)

Neuer Anlauf! Mittwoch kann ich wieder - gibt's ne Tour oder muss ich das wieder selber machen?


----------



## Jerd (13. April 2010)

Na gut... Termin ist online: Hier anmelden

Es geht zur Einstimmung einmal rund um Bergisch Gladbach.


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (13. April 2010)

Du kannst besser guiden, ich fahr lieber als Mitfahrer mit
Bis morgen


----------



## DrFuManchu (13. April 2010)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10038

Freue mich immer über neue Gesichter in der Gegend


----------



## Schildbürger (13. April 2010)

> ehemalige Nutscheid Kaserne


Da war ich bei der Bundeswehr, ganz oben im Feuerleitbereich. 
Zu der Zeit konnte man die Zeitstraße in keiner Karte finden!
Und mit dem Bike war ich vor 2 Jahren nochmal dort gewesen.



> Die Runde ist für Anfänger zu heftig,..1300-1500 hm


Mir auch, leider.


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (14. April 2010)

Hey Jerd
Noch mal danke für die schöne Tour.
Im kleinen Trailparadies hab ich nur gehofft das Jokomen nicht seine Stammtrails runtergedonnert kommt die wir per Uphill erklommen haben


----------



## i-men (15. April 2010)

Ja auch von mir nen Dankeschön. War echt ne sehr nette Runde.

Bis bald


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (15. April 2010)

Kleiner Nachtrag, ich hab heute ganz schön schwere Beine, ob das am letzten Schlusssprint lag?


----------



## Anfaenger64 (15. April 2010)

BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:


> Kleiner Nachtrag, ich hab heute ganz schön schwere Beine, ob das am letzten Schlusssprint lag?



Sprint? Wo war das denn? 

Schöne Runde, wirklich!


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (15. April 2010)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Sprint? Wo war das denn?



Es haben ja nicht alle dran teilgenommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfaenger64 (15. April 2010)

BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:


> Es haben ja nicht alle dran teilgenommen



Muss dann wohl hinter mir gewesen sein


----------



## Frankie Cologne (15. April 2010)

Tach zusammen und "frohes neues Jahr" an alle !

Melde mich dieses Jahr erstmalig und frage mich, gibt´s die Mittwochtouren noch? 
Habe hin und wieder mal geschaut aber ad hoc nix gefunden.... :-(

Hab wieder Lust auf Touren...


----------



## Oliver111182 (15. April 2010)

Auch von mir ein Danke für die gestrige (beantwortet hoffentlich die Frage vom Vorposter) Runde. Nächstes Mal auch komplett bis oben, aber der Ballast zieht noch ganz schön nach unten 

Könnte einer von euch mit GPS mal eine Grafik von der Strecke einstellen? Hab gestern irgendwie den Faden verloren, bis ich irgendwann wieder das Schloss Bensberg gesehen hab.

Besten Dank


----------



## jenzz (15. April 2010)

Kann mich dem Lob an den Guide nur anschließen! Irgendwie schafft der Jerd es immer, ein paar neue Trails hervorzuzaubern.


Oliver111182 schrieb:


> Könnte einer von euch mit GPS mal eine Grafik von der Strecke einstellen?



Voilà. 
Kann dir auch gern den Track schicken.


----------



## Oliver111182 (15. April 2010)

jenzz schrieb:


> Kann dir auch gern den Track schicken.



Besten Dank  

Track brauche nicht, hab leider kein GPS. Kommt aber evtl. bald noch.


----------



## Jerd (19. April 2010)

Danke, Jenzz, für die Grafik, so muss ich sie nicht selber machen 

Hier stark verspätet (Arbeit, Arbeit, und am WE war ich biken in der Rhön) der Tourbericht:

Die Tour ging im Uhrzeigersinn um BG herum, also anders als die bisherigen drei Runden. Deshalb ging es zunächst Richtung Schluchter Heide. Um aber die Orientierung der Mitfahrer bereits am Anfang gehörig zu verwirren, wurde das Ziel auf Schleichpfaden und in Schleifen angefahren. 

Die Schluchter Heide jedoch wurde zügig durchmessen, mehr oder weniger dem alten Damm folgend. Dabei stand eine etwas heikle Kompression auf dem Programm sowie ein von mir Hypno-Trail getauftes Trailstückchen mit Bachdurchfahrt im nördlichen Ende der Heide.

Dann ging es über die Bergisch-Gladbacher und die S-Bahn-Linie in den Dünnwald und dort auf einem Trampelpfad zur Diepeschrather Mühle. An der im übrigen wieder gebaut zu werden scheint! Weiter durch den Wald nach Paffrath und Buschhorn und dort in die Trails. Bemerkenswert: Hier wurden im Winter ein paar Mini-Northshores errichtet -und es war fast überhaupt nicht matschig. Der Trail hinter der Holzbrücke hat sich in der Zwischenzeit verfestigt, der war im letzten Jahr nach den Rodungen ja ein wenig schwierig zu passieren.

Weiter ging es nach Hebborn und am Hebborner Hof nach link in den Wald. Hier waren einige kurze wurzeldurchsetzte Steilstück zu überwinden (ich hab es nicht geschafft), bevor man in Oberborsbach auf die Höhenstraße traf. 

Die wir aber nicht fuhren. Stattdessen ging es trailabwärts nach Höffe und dann den A6 wieder hoch. Die ebenfalls wurzeldurchsetze 20+%-Steigung am Ende erwies sich aber wieder mal als zu viel für den Guide 

Jetzt auf der Höhenstraße den Blick genießen und Richtung Igeler Hof gerollt. Statt den flowigen Weg am Hang ging es aber den von Schnegge und Konfuzius letztes Jahr entdeckten Trail hinab. Dieser ist im Dunkeln nicht immer klar erkennbar, und so fehlte etwas der Flow, aber die einzelnen Schwierigkeiten (Doppelbaum im steilen Gelände, 1 Steilpassage und 1 Kompression) machten auch so Spaß.

Vom Strundetal ging es dann noch mal hoch, an der Rochuskapelle bergab und dann an der Grube Cox und der Saaler Mühle vorbei nach Hause. Oh, das Brett wurde dabei natürlich mitgenommen.

Die Daten hat der Jenzz: 39 km, 440 hm. Ich war am Ende ziemlich fertig, habe aber dafür die 52 km und 1300 hm in der Rhön ohne Schwierigkeiten weggesteckt. Training ist eben alles 

Dank an die Mitfahrer und vielleicht sehen wir uns an einem der nächsten WE noch mal!


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (20. April 2010)

Wie schauts denn morgen mit einer Tour aus?
Guided jemand?
Bzw wer wär denn morgen dabei? Zur not könnte ich richtung Haardt guiden


----------



## Oliver111182 (20. April 2010)

Bei mir sieht es gut aus für morgen, wobei guiden noch nicht so gut wäre. Lerne die guten Trails gerade erst kennen


----------



## jenzz (21. April 2010)

Bin höchstwahrscheinlich auch dabei. Hardt klingt gut, da waren wir ja schon länger nicht mehr (ich zumindest). 18h Kalk?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (21. April 2010)

hey jens 18 kalk klingt gut. Fernando was ist mit dir?

Könnte mir jemand bitte den kfl lmb text schicken, dann mach ich einen Eintrag.


----------



## MTB-Kao (21. April 2010)

Ich kann leider immer noch nicht da meine Frau vulkanmäßig seit Tagen überfällig ist und ich somit weiterhin alleine die Kinder versorgen muss... darf   Nächste Woche muss ich wohl auch noch passen. Aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt


----------



## Delgado (21. April 2010)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Ich kann leider immer noch nicht da meine Frau vulkanmäßig seit Tagen überfällig ist und ich somit weiterhin alleine die Kinder versorgen muss... darf   Nächste Woche muss ich wohl auch noch passen. Aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt




Du hast doch einen Kinderanhänger!


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (21. April 2010)

So Termin ist eingetragen. 
Habt nachsicht mit mir, ist meine erste Tour als guide.


----------



## MTB-Kao (21. April 2010)

Delgado schrieb:


> Du hast doch einen Kinderanhänger!



Nicht mehr. Die können (und sollen) doch schon länger selber strampeln. Aber nicht mehr um diese Uhrzeiten


----------



## Jerd (21. April 2010)

BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:


> So Termin ist eingetragen.
> Habt nachsicht mit mir, ist meine erste Tour als guide.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (21. April 2010)

Jerd schrieb:


>



Ich werd warscheinlich auf deinen und Jörg´s spuren wandeln. Die schöne tour vom letzten Jahr. Die Wiese hoch hinter der Haardt dann richtung Rommersheim und zurück. Die tour klappt inzwichen blind
Wenns zeitlich klappt bau ich noch deinen Trail in der Haardt ein (von vor 3 Wochen). Damit wird das eine recht traillastige tour


----------



## Montana (21. April 2010)

BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:


> So Termin ist eingetragen.
> Habt nachsicht mit mir, ist meine erste Tour als guide.



_Das wurde ja nun auch langsam mal Zeit _ 

Mach Dir doch keine Sorgen, das klappt schon  .... 

Viel Spass und eine schöne Tour 

Gruß Guido


----------



## Oliver111182 (21. April 2010)

Schade, war leider erst um 18:30 zu Hause.

Bin dann von hier aus direkt in die Hardt, aber bis auf die SM Truppe habe ich niemanden getroffen.

Hab mich dann allein auf den Weg gemacht und die Trails ein wenig erkundet.

Bis nächste Woche (hoffentlich)

Anstoss...


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (22. April 2010)

Montana schrieb:


> _Das wurde ja nun auch langsam mal Zeit _
> 
> Mach Dir doch keine Sorgen, das klappt schon  ....
> 
> ...



So ich denke ich hab meine erste Tour als Guide ganz gut gemeistert.
Kein Mitfahrer ging verloren und verletzte gabs auch keine.
Gerds recht ruppiger trail von der Haardt höhe runter wurde natürlich auch eingebaut und gefiel den Mitfahrern so gut das er gleich nochmal angefahren wurde. Wobei in der 2ten abfahrt dann der pannenteufel zuschlug: 1 Platten (Snakebite ?) und eine Kaputte Kette.
Da dann die Dämmerung auch schon einsetzte ging es dann langsam zurück richtung Kf wobei natürlich kein Trail ausgelassen wurde.
Wellness habe ich mit über 500hm etwas überschritten aber die anderen Parameter waren noch im Rahmen 
Wobei ich hab ja gehört es gab noch eine zweite wellness tour

Danke an die Mitfahrer, hat Spass gemacht.

@Guido ich hoffe ja dich demnächst dann mal als Mitfahrer begrüssen zu dürfen.

@Oliver Schade, die SM Truppe ist auch an uns vorbeigeflogen aber andere biker hab ich nicht gesehen.

@Guides wie schauts bei euch nächste Woche aus? Ansonsten mach ich wieder nen Termin


----------



## PoliceCar (22. April 2010)

BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:


> So ich denke ich hab meine erste Tour als Guide ganz gut gemeistert.


 
... geht doch! 



BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:


> Wobei ich hab ja gehört es gab noch eine zweite wellness tour


 
... ja?

War aber wohl eher eine Privatveranstaltung zwecks Angleichung von Bikeerfahrung >20 Jahre / Bikeerfahrung <30 Tage ... 



BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:


> @Guides wie schauts bei euch nächste Woche aus? Ansonsten mach ich wieder nen Termin


 
Wo Du nun einmal angefangen hast, solltest Du weiter kräftig üben ... 
Geht dann aber sicher schon eher gegen Schwellness ... 


PC


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (22. April 2010)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> ... geht doch!


 thx




PoliceCar schrieb:


> ... ja?
> 
> War aber wohl eher eine Privatveranstaltung zwecks Angleichung von Bikeerfahrung >20 Jahre / Bikeerfahrung <30 Tage ...


<30 Tage bikeerfahrung hatten wir auch dabei! War allerdings ein Naturtalent


PoliceCar schrieb:


> Wo Du nun einmal angefangen hast, solltest Du weiter kräftig üben ...


üben naja das Problem sind eher die Anfahrten ins interessante Gelände.
Der Kf hat für mich einfach zuviele Wege
Am Sonntag werd ich mal schaun ob ich mit ner Karte bewaffnet zum Lüderich finde. Dann merk ich mir die Wege auch besser.


PoliceCar schrieb:


> Geht dann aber sicher schon eher gegen Schwellness ...
> 
> 
> PC


Kommt immer auf die Mitfahrer drauf an. Ich kann auch langsam


----------



## jenzz (22. April 2010)

So hier noch die grafische Auswertung von gestern. Sehr schöne 31km und 510hm kreuz und quer durch die Hardt, inklusive Erkundung neuer Trails . Beim Schlußsprint diesmal leider schon auf den ersten Metern kläglich versagt...


----------



## Oliver111182 (22. April 2010)

jenzz schrieb:


>



Wenn ich das so sehe, haben wir uns wirklich immer nur knapp verpasst. Schade.

Welche GPS Geräte nutzt ihr eigentlich?

Die Auswahl ist ja recht groß und ich hab da absolut keine Ahnung von.

Würde mich dann im Netz mal informieren und mir Mittwochs in ner Pause mal bei euch anschauen 

Besten Dank


----------



## fdheidkamp (22. April 2010)

X-Hardt ist endlich genehmigt !

Fühlt Euch herzlich willkommen und bringt viele Freunde und andere Stollenfahrer mit.

20.06.


----------



## jenzz (22. April 2010)

Also meins ist ein Garmin eTrex Vista HCX. Hab es seit knapp einem Jahr und bin wirklich sehr zufrieden damit. Wie hast du denn die Grafik in deinen Beitrag reinbekommen? Hab ich grad probiert aber irgendwie nicht hingekriegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oliver111182 (22. April 2010)

jenzz schrieb:


> Also meins ist ein Garmin eTrex Vista HCX. Hab es seit knapp einem Jahr und bin wirklich sehr zufrieden damit. Wie hast du denn die Grafik in deinen Beitrag reinbekommen? Hab ich grad probiert aber irgendwie nicht hingekriegt



Du hattest bei Link ein bißchen viel drinstehen.

Deiner:
fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/5/5/6/7/8/_/large/20100421.jpg%20%3C/a%3Ehttp://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/624989

Der Link, wenn man in deinem Album auf "großes Bild" klickt
(das muss dann zwischen die Klammern mit dem IMG)
fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/5/5/6/7/8/_/large/20100421.jpg


----------



## Oliver111182 (22. April 2010)

jenzz schrieb:


> Also meins ist ein Garmin eTrex Vista HCX. Hab es seit knapp einem Jahr und bin wirklich sehr zufrieden damit.



Das habe ich auch schon entdeckt. Gibt es momentan recht "günstig" bei Amazon.
Gucke es mir dann nächste Woche mal an, falls du da bist.


----------



## jenzz (22. April 2010)

Der Amazon-Preis ist doch ganz ok, ich hab letztes Jahr glaub ich 175â¬ dafÃ¼r bezahlt und noch keinen Euro bereut...


----------



## Jerd (23. April 2010)

Das sieht doch nach einer schönen Tour aus! Glückwunsch Björn! 

Ich glaube, da sind auch für mich noch unbekannte Trails dabei. Kann mir jemand einen Track schicken?

Seid ihr über die dicke Stufe etwas oberhalb des Naturfreundehauses gefahren?


----------



## Delgado (23. April 2010)

fdheidkamp schrieb:


> X-Hardt ist endlich genehmigt !
> 
> Fühlt Euch herzlich willkommen und bringt viele Freunde und andere Stollenfahrer mit.
> 
> 20.06.



Ja Danke!
Denke dieses Jahr lässt sich auch Iris wieder animieren mitzufahren.

Außerdem kann mein Sohn seit 2 Wochen Rad fahren 
Gibt's ein Kids Race?


----------



## fdheidkamp (23. April 2010)

Delgado schrieb:


> Ja Danke!
> Denke dieses Jahr lässt sich auch Iris wieder animieren mitzufahren.
> 
> Außerdem kann mein Sohn seit 2 Wochen Rad fahren
> Gibt's ein Kids Race?



Klasse, Iris ist doch eine Leistungsträgerin, die möchten wir aufs Treppchen haben.

Das Kisds race gibt es sogar als Fette Reifen rennen für die U7 und U9 mit Sonderpreisen ! Guckst Du hier www.x-hardt.de


----------



## jenzz (23. April 2010)

fdheidkamp schrieb:


> X-Hardt ist endlich genehmigt !
> 
> Fühlt Euch herzlich willkommen und bringt viele Freunde und andere Stollenfahrer mit.
> 
> 20.06.


Sind die Startplätze eigentlich limitiert, so daß man sich mit der Anmeldung beeilen sollte oder geht das auch noch kurzfristig?


----------



## fdheidkamp (23. April 2010)

Nein nicht limitiert, nur zeitlich.

Bis 1 Stunde vor Start. dann aber mit Nachmeldegebühr.

Ansonsten online voraussichtlich bis Donnerstag vor dem Rennen mit normaler Startgebühr. 
Günstiger wirds wenn Du Dich für den gesamten Cup anmeldest, es sind auch andere sehr spannende rennen dabei. Siehe unter www.rheinland-mtb-cup.de


----------



## Delgado (23. April 2010)

fdheidkamp schrieb:


> Nein nicht limitiert, nur zeitlich.
> 
> Bis 1 Stunde vor Start. dann aber mit Nachmeldegebühr.
> 
> ...




Danke schonmal!

Kids Race geht aber vor Ort ohne Nachmeldegebühr, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fdheidkamp (23. April 2010)

Kids Race kosssst nix !!!!!!!!!!!!!! und gibt Preise

ist das nicht toll.

Übrigens wir werden auch für die Sryler etwas bieten mit Ramps, Wippen etc.


----------



## Delgado (23. April 2010)

fdheidkamp schrieb:


> Kids Race kosssst nix !!!!!!!!!!!!!! und gibt Preise
> 
> ist das nicht toll.
> 
> Übrigens wir werden auch für die Sryler etwas bieten mit Ramps, Wippen etc.


----------



## PoliceCar (23. April 2010)

BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:


> Am Sonntag werd ich mal schaun ob ich mit ner Karte bewaffnet zum Lüderich finde. Dann merk ich mir die Wege auch besser.


 
Na, dann empfehle ich die hier. 
Gibt's beim "Gleumes" auf'm Ring. Zumindest die Wege breiter 2m dürften noch stimmen. Die Traileinstiege erkennst Du dann aber schon wieder ...


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (23. April 2010)

Jerd schrieb:


> Das sieht doch nach einer schönen Tour aus! Glückwunsch Björn!
> 
> Ich glaube, da sind auch für mich noch unbekannte Trails dabei. Kann mir jemand einen Track schicken?


 Track hat Jens, ich kanns dir nur zeigen. Nur der Trail unterhalb des Naturfreundehauses dürfte neu sein. Am Anfang gehts da über ne übelst verwilderte Trecker Spur. Dafür kommt dann eine recht steile links - rechts Serpentine die glaub ich keiner von uns gefahren ist. Danach noch ein paar kleiner Wurzeln. Ein ganz netter Trail. Wobei ein schmaler Pfad noch weiter ging ich aber nicht zu sehr in unbekanntes Terrain abdriften wollte. Da steht auch noch mal ne kleine Expedition an 


Jerd schrieb:


> Seid ihr über die dicke Stufe etwas oberhalb des Naturfreundehauses gefahren?


 Ich glaube ja


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (23. April 2010)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Na, dann empfehle ich die hier.
> Gibt's beim "Gleumes" auf'm Ring. Zumindest die Wege breiter 2m dürften noch stimmen.


Danke Karte hab ich schon



PoliceCar schrieb:


> Die Traileinstiege erkennst Du dann aber schon wieder ...


Klar die Interessanten sachen kann ich mir ohne Probleme merken


----------



## Jerd (23. April 2010)

BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:


> Ein ganz netter Trail. Wobei ein schmaler Pfad noch weiter ging ich aber nicht zu sehr in unbekanntes Terrain abdriften wollte. Da steht auch noch mal ne kleine Expedition an
> Ich glaube ja



Sonntag wäre Gelegenheit, da fahre ich von der Saaler Mühle aus Exploren: Hier der LMB-Termin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (23. April 2010)

Jerd schrieb:


> Sonntag wäre Gelegenheit, da fahre ich von der Saaler Mühle aus Exploren: Hier der LMB-Termin



Hmm mal schauen, eigentlich wollte ich mir ja mal nen Weg zum Lüderich einprägen. Und die geplanten 1200hm mit Herrn Sonntag morgen müssen auch erst mal überstanden werden.


----------



## Schildbürger (23. April 2010)

@Jerd
Ich guck mal ob ich Sonntag dazu kommen kann.
Eventl. treffen an der Alten Dombach? Wann wärt ihr ca. dort?
Im Scherfbachtal gibt es einen Bereich den ich mir auch gerne noch genau ansehen möchte (bei Eikamp) würde dann passen. 
Richtung Biesfeld wäre auch OK, da war ich noch nicht oft. Mir egal...
MIST... ich habe im Moment kein Bike... 
Mein Rahmen hatte einen Riss und nun bekomme ich einen neuen...
Und ich hab mich schon so gefreut.
Heute bekam ich einen Anruf das die Länge von Steuerkopf wohl 2cm mehr sind und ob mein Gabelschaft noch passt. Er passt...
Nächste Woche geht er in den Versand. Mal sehen wann ich wieder "richtiges" MTB fahren kann.


----------



## Enrgy (23. April 2010)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Mein Rahmen hatte einen Riss und nun bekomme ich einen neuen...



Ui, scheint wohl momentan die Riss-Grippe umzugehen...


----------



## fdheidkamp (23. April 2010)

Da ich eigentlich jeden Meter der Hardt kenne, könnt Ihr mir näher beschreiben welchen Weg Ihr meint unterhalb des NFH ? Treckerspur etc. 
Wäre sehr dankbar.


----------



## Jerd (23. April 2010)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> @Jerd
> Ich guck mal ob ich Sonntag dazu kommen kann.
> Eventl. treffen an der Alten Dombach? Wann wärt ihr ca. dort?
> Im Scherfbachtal gibt es einen Bereich den ich mir auch gerne noch genau ansehen möchte (bei Eikamp) würde dann passen.
> ...



Ich glaube wir haben bei Eikamp die gleiche Lücke  

Ich fahre aber jetzt grob so Hardt, Herkenkamp, Herrenstrunden (da könnten wir uns treffen, ist ja von der Dombach ein Katzensprung), Spitze, Bechen, Waldmühle, Eichhof, Biesfeld, Dürbach, Herkenrath, Hardt.

Herrenstrunden ist laut Karte 9 km, allerdings liegen 2 Explorerabschitte dazwischen, und man kommt ja nie pünktlich los... Daher würde ich sagen: vor 13:00 bin ich nicht da. Treffpunkt wäre dann der Parkplatz bei Burg Zweifel/Gaststätte Dröppelminna.

Wenn du kein Rad hast, heißt das du kommst trotzdem mit dem anderen Rad - oder du kommst auf jeden Fall gar nicht?


----------



## ultra2 (23. April 2010)

Jerd schrieb:


> Wenn du kein Rad hast, heißt das du kommst trotzdem mit dem anderen Rad - oder du kommst auf jeden Fall gar nicht?



Das bedeutet, das der Helmut so fit ist, das er nebenher läuft.


----------



## Schildbürger (23. April 2010)

Gerade geklärt, ich war noch am überlegen, aber komme mit dem ATB. 
13:00Uhr ist OK in Herrenstrunden, ich kann warten bei dem schönen Wetter, keine Hektik, fahrt wie ihr wollt, Handy nehme ich mit.
Sonnenschutz nicht vergessen, letzten Sonntag hatte ich einen leichten Sonnenbrand.
Edit: In der Gegend war ich in den letzten Wochen auch unterwegs.
@ultra2: Laufen ist gar nicht mein Ding. 

Übrigens habe ich mir so einen Pulsmesser geholt und festgestellt das ich eine faule Socke bin.
Muss mehr trainieren.

Edit:


Enrgy schrieb:


> Ui, scheint wohl momentan die Riss-Grippe umzugehen...


Scheint so zu sein. Kein Rahmen hält auf Dauer einer ernsten Beanspruchung statt. 
Nicht mal CD... 
Ich bin meinen sehr gerne gefahren, der passte einfach und nun hoffe ich das der neue genau so ist.


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (24. April 2010)

Hey Gerd
Bin morgen dabei.
Ich hohl dich ab. 11.30 bei dir? Reicht das?
cya
Björn


----------



## Jerd (24. April 2010)

@Björn: Super! 11:30 ist genau richtig, bis zur Saaler Mühle sind 8 km Straße.


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (26. April 2010)

So ich habe für Mittwoch mal nen Termin eingestellt.
Wenn keiner Protestiert gehts wieder in die Haardt bzw diesmal dann weiter in den schönen Rommersheimer Trailhang. 
Also fleissig anmelden!

Ich konnte am Sonntag Gerds tour nicht wiederstehen deswegen ist das erkunden des Lüderichs auf nächstes Wochenende verschoben worden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jerd (26. April 2010)

Meine Frau ist krank, kann Mittwoch also nicht arbeiten - und dementsprechend habe ich am Mittwoch abend Zeit! Bin dabei


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (27. April 2010)

Hey Gerd schön das du dabei bist, nur der Grund ist nicht so schön.
Ich war Sonntag abend ganz schön ko von deiner Tour, aber schön wars


----------



## Jerd (27. April 2010)

Meine Frau ist nicht schlimm krank, von daher... 
Ich war sogar gestern noch KO  - jetzt plane ich schon die nächste Tour in die Gegend.


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (27. April 2010)

Jerd schrieb:


> Meine Frau ist nicht schlimm krank, von daher...


 na dann ist ja alles ok 


Jerd schrieb:


> Ich war sogar gestern noch KO  - jetzt plane ich schon die nächste Tour in die Gegend.


 sag bescheid, an der gegend hab ich auch interesse. Bzw könntest du mir noch den gps track von Sonntag schicken.


----------



## Marc1980 (27. April 2010)

Tach zusammen, ich will heute mit dem MTB 45-50km Strasse und Forstautobahn zwecks Grundlagentraining fahren und freue mich über Mitfahrer.
Die Route:
Alte KölnerStr- Altenrath-Lohmar- Weegen- Inger- Albach- Heide-parallel zur Bundesstraße zurück nach Lohmar- dann Mauspfad Richtung Spich/ Wahn- Eingang Alte Kölner Straße.

Start zwischen 15- 16 Uhr, Dauer 2 Std.
Bin die Runde bisher 2 Mal gefahren und ist echt nett.
Gruß Marc

0175 49 64 788


----------



## Oliver111182 (27. April 2010)

Ich hab mich für morgen auch eingetragen. Hoffe, dass ich pünktlich wegkomme. Falls ich nicht komme, nicht zu lang mit der Abfahrt warten.
Kann, bzw, darf, mich auf der Arbeit nicht in Foren oder ähnlichem anmelden.

Hoffentlich pannenfrei, am Sonntag sind mir nach Reifen- und Mantelplatzer beides ausgegangen


----------



## MTB-Kao (28. April 2010)

Da meine Frau heute Chicken-Stammtisch hat kann ich immer noch nicht mitfahren. Dafür starte ich morgen eine Tour:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6518


----------



## Jerd (28. April 2010)

@Oliver: Stoße doch einfach in Bensberg zu uns. Ich schick dir mal PM mit meiner Tel.


----------



## jenzz (28. April 2010)

@björn: 18h Kalk? Diesmal müßte es klappen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (28. April 2010)

@jens: ok 18 uhr kalk wenn ich nix von dir höre
@fernando: was ist mit dir?


----------



## Montana (28. April 2010)

BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:


> So ich habe für Mittwoch mal nen Termin eingestellt.



Prima, dass das traditionelle Treffen in dieser Form weitergeht 

Ich wünsche allen die heute unterwegs sind extrem viel Spass. 

Gruß Guido


----------



## Colt_A4 (28. April 2010)

Hi Leute, bin gerade wieder zuhause angekommen.
War um 18:47Uhr am Treffpunkt da ich hinter Dreieck Heumar im Stau stecken geblieben bin.
Ich hoffe ich habt nicht allzu lange gewartet und die Tour hat Spass gemacht. Sorry!

LG


----------



## Marc1980 (28. April 2010)

Ich habe Morgen um 13 Uhr frei und starte ab Rösrath, hat jmd von Euch Lust ne Runde zu fahren? Um spätestens 18 Uhr muss ich wieder in Porz sein.

Gruß Marc


----------



## Jerd (28. April 2010)

So, ich bin bereits zuhause - der Sonntag steckte mir dann doch immer noch ziemlich in den Beinen... Schöne Tour - und ich hoffe, ich hab dem Björn nicht zu sehr sein Tourkonzept versaut 

@Colt: Schade du hast uns nur um ein paar Minuten verpasst. Für solche Fälle gibt es ja eigentlich die *KFL-Handy-Liste*, die wohl mal wieder ein Update nötig hat. 

@Police Car: Kannst du wegen Handy-Liste mal eine neue Runde einleiten? Und wo steckst du überhaupt die ganze Zeit?


----------



## Oliver111182 (28. April 2010)

So, meine Beine liegen nun auch auf der Couch und streiken.

Die letzten Schleifen haben mir den Rest gegeben 

Bin mal auf den Track und die Höhenmeter gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colt_A4 (28. April 2010)

Jerd schrieb:


> @Colt: Schade du hast uns nur um ein paar Minuten verpasst. Für solche Fälle gibt es ja eigentlich die *KFL-Handy-Liste*, die wohl mal wieder ein Update nötig hat.



Wo finde ich denn diese tolle Liste?


----------



## peter1bike (28. April 2010)

Schöne Tour Björn, hat mal wieder Spaß gemacht.
Bis nächsten Mittwoch

Gruß von Peter


----------



## jenzz (28. April 2010)

So hier nochmal die Tour zum anschauen. Schön war´s mal wieder!


----------



## Jerd (28. April 2010)

Ah, ich sehe, ihr habt die Wege hinter dem Naturfreundehaus, Richtung Herkenrath erkundet!


----------



## jenzz (28. April 2010)

Jerd schrieb:


> Ah, ich sehe, ihr habt die Wege hinter dem Naturfreundehaus, Richtung Herkenrath erkundet!


Der Konfuzius hat zwischenzeitlich mal kurz übernommen, da wurde aus Well- ganz plötzlich noch Schnellness!


----------



## Jerd (29. April 2010)

@jenzz: Was ist eigentlich die Karte, auf der du das zeichnest? Open Street Map?


----------



## MTB-Kao (29. April 2010)

Nachtrag zu meiner heutigen Ausfahrt http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6518 :

Wenn sich bis 16.30 Uhr niemand angemeldet hat werde ich den Treffpunkt nicht anfahren, da ich dann direkt zum Lüderich durchstarte.


----------



## Schildbürger (29. April 2010)

Jerd schrieb:


> @jenzz: Was ist eigentlich die Karte, auf der du das zeichnest? Open Street Map?



Nee... 
Das ist die von mir. 
Wer noch Trails vermisst, kann mir ja einen Track schicken. 
Link in meiner Sigantur.


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (29. April 2010)

Jerd schrieb:


> ... Schöne Tour - und ich hoffe, ich hab dem Björn nicht zu sehr sein Tourkonzept versaut


ne hat schon gepasst, aber das du in schnellness manier die trails rauffährst hatte mich dann doch ein wenig überrascht
Konfuzius hat dann ja auch noch ein wenig schnellness beigesteuert so das auch die etwas übermütigen Beine vom Anfang ihren Spass gehabt haben. 
Ich bin ja gespannt was Oliver demnächst sagt wenn die Frage kommt " Trails rauf?" 
Danke an die Mitfahrer für die schöne Tour. 

Bis spätestens nächsten Mittwoch.


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (29. April 2010)

Montana schrieb:


> Prima, dass das traditionelle Treffen in dieser Form weitergeht
> 
> Ich wünsche allen die heute unterwegs sind extrem viel Spass.
> 
> Gruß Guido


Guido was heisst hier eigentlich Kfl Pensionär?
Zu ner Biergarten tour im Sommer wärst du doch dabei, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (29. April 2010)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Nachtrag zu meiner heutigen Ausfahrt http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6518 :
> 
> Wenn sich bis 16.30 Uhr niemand angemeldet hat werde ich den Treffpunkt nicht anfahren, da ich dann direkt zum Lüderich durchstarte.



Ich kann heute leider nicht sonst wär ich dabei.


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (29. April 2010)

@Gerd:  Bike area cologne ist der Laden den ich meinte. Meine und Jens seine Bremse haben sie bestens wieder fit gemacht.
http://www.bike-area-cologne.com/
Und nicht von den fetten bikes abschrecken lassen


----------



## Jerd (29. April 2010)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Nee...
> Das ist die von mir.
> Wer noch Trails vermisst, kann mir ja einen Track schicken.
> Link in meiner Sigantur.



Und ich hab mich schon gewundert, warum da alle Trails drauf sind 

@Björn *Schnell*ness konnte man das doch nicht nennen, ihr habt mich doch alle überholt!


----------



## Jerd (29. April 2010)

Colt_A4 schrieb:


> Wo finde ich denn diese tolle Liste?



Eigentlich pflegt die der Herr Police Car - schick ihm mal eine PM mit mindestens Handy-Nummer und E-Mail und optional noch Klarnamen und Notfallrufnummer (Familie, Freunde). Die Liste wird ca. 4 Mal pro Jahr per Mail rum geschickt.


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (29. April 2010)

Jerd schrieb:


> @Björn *Schnell*ness konnte man das doch nicht nennen, ihr habt mich doch alle überholt!



Naja soviel ich weiss, heisst schnellness das es die trails halt auch hoch geht Und der trail nach Rommerscheid hoch war somit schnellness


----------



## Montana (29. April 2010)

BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:


> Guido was heisst hier eigentlich Kfl Pensionär?
> Zu ner Biergarten tour im Sommer wärst du doch dabei, oder?



  ... irgendeine Funktion muss man als KFLer schliesslich schon haben 

Klar, wenn es nur (mit kleinen Umwegen) zum Biergarten geht, dann bin ich gerne wieder dabei. 

Gruß Guido


----------



## peter1bike (29. April 2010)

Lieber Guido,

da geht doch mehr als nur der Biergarten.
Du warst doch unser "Vielfahrer" im Winterpokal.
Ich habe die gestrige Tour auch bestens überstanden.
Sehen wir uns nächsten Mittwoch?

Gruß von Peter


----------



## Marc1980 (30. April 2010)

Ich will heute um den Tütberg rumfahren, also Erkundungstour.. Da ich frei habe ist die Uhrzeit egal, ich muss nur um 18 Uhr wieder in Porz sein. Wer mit will einfach anrufen: 0175 49 64 788

Gruß Marc


----------



## Jerd (30. April 2010)

BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:


> @Gerd:  Bike area cologne ist der Laden den ich meinte. Meine und Jens seine Bremse haben sie bestens wieder fit gemacht.
> http://www.bike-area-cologne.com/
> Und nicht von den fetten bikes abschrecken lassen



War da, und die Flüssigkeit ist noch OK, aber sonst wurde alles getauscht  Scheint aber wirklich ein guter Laden zu sein, und die Preise waren fair.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (30. April 2010)

Jerd schrieb:


> War da, und die Flüssigkeit ist noch OK, aber sonst wurde alles getauscht  Scheint aber wirklich ein guter Laden zu sein, und die Preise waren fair.


 wobei es mich ein wenig wundert das nach 3 Jahren dot Bremsflüssigkeit nock ok sein soll. Aber hauptsache dein bike ist wieder fit.

Und wie fandest du die Norco bikes


----------



## Marc1980 (1. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen, kann mir jemand die Koordinaten vom Einstieg am Fuß Tütberg Richtung Schutzhütte zukommen lassen? Einfah bei googel Maps markieren und hier posten oder per pn.. Leider sind nicht immer andere Radfahrer oder sonstige Le4ute zum fragen im Wald unterwegs. 

Vielen Dank..


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (1. Mai 2010)

Habs geschafft, zum Lüderich gefunden und rückweg war auch ok.

Wenn sich kein anderer zum Guiden meldet würde ich am Mittwoch eine rund um Forsbach runde anbieten incl Lüderich. 
Wird dann zwar keine trailness runde da das ganze noch relativ Autobahnlastig ist was aber vielleicht gar nicht so verkehrt ist da ich am Do Winterberg erkunden werde.


----------



## i-men (1. Mai 2010)

Marc1980 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, kann mir jemand die Koordinaten vom Einstieg am Fuß Tütberg Richtung Schutzhütte zukommen lassen? Einfah bei googel Maps markieren und hier posten oder per pn.. Leider sind nicht immer andere Radfahrer oder sonstige Le4ute zum fragen im Wald unterwegs.
> 
> Vielen Dank..



Welchen Weg/Punkt meinst Du bzw. von wo kommst Du? FAB oder Trail?


----------



## Marc1980 (1. Mai 2010)

Ich komme aus Porz, also überquere die Strasse zwischen Rösrath und Rath in Höhe Abzweigung nach Forsbach. Bei Frosthelm.de habe ich als Anhaltspunkt zum Tütberg den Parkplatz Ortsausgang Forsbach Richtungs Bensberg gelesen. Den werde ich das nächste Mal suchen, vll kannst Du mir von dort aus den Weg grob beschreiben. Oben möchte ich dann verschiedene Trais ausprobieren.

Vielen Dank..


----------



## Schildbürger (2. Mai 2010)

Du meinst den Parkplatz bei:
N50.93214 E7.17418
Von dort aus fährst du den Tütbergweg hoch, eigentlich nicht zu verfehlen.
Ich habe aber mal einen Track angehangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (3. Mai 2010)

Ich war mal so mutig und hab für Mittwoch den Trailness Termin eingetragen.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10167
(Bei Regen sag ich Ihn wieder ab)

Wobei ob das dann trailness oder wellness wird hängt von den Ortskundigen Lüderich Mitfahrern ab


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (4. Mai 2010)

Jens, Fernando morgen 18Uhr in Kalk?


----------



## jenzz (4. Mai 2010)

Bei mir wirds mal wieder knapp, werd das Radl morgen früh ins Auto laden und komm dann wahrscheinlich direkt nach Brück.


----------



## Montana (5. Mai 2010)

peter1bike schrieb:


> Lieber Guido,
> 
> da geht doch mehr als nur der Biergarten.
> Du warst doch unser "Vielfahrer" im Winterpokal.
> ...



Lieber Peter ... Biergarten ist schon ein tolles Ziel  ... jedoch ist bei mir im Moment _MTB-mässig _sehr wenig los. Vielfahrer im Winterpokal  ist relativ richtig, jedoch ist mit meinen paar Punkten nur eine leichte Allgemein-Fitness entstanden  ... 'ne Kiste Bier kann ich problemlos 2 Etagen hochschleppen ... aber nach 40 km Radfahren bin ich doch relativ platt. Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob es für mich sinnvoll ist eine KFL Tour mitzufahren, daher wird das heute auch nichts. 

Aber bald ... vielleicht 

Grüße an Alle


----------



## Kettenfresser (5. Mai 2010)

Ach Guido , 

das kommt(muss) alles wieder kommen.

Ich bin auch zu 100% unfit aber ein Anfang ist gemacht. Immer schööööönnn Landsam !! Und dann wird das schon 

P.S.
Und ich habe nicht vergessen das du damals bei der Tour von mir früher "gegangen" bist.  Diese Tour muss noch beendet werden


----------



## Jerd (6. Mai 2010)

Schwalbe mahnt die eigenen Händler wegen Verwendung von Schwalbe-Produktfotos ab: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=460417#


----------



## PoliceCar (6. Mai 2010)

... tolle Wellnessrunde ... 
Danke Björn _und Coguides_!


----------



## jenzz (6. Mai 2010)

Bild ist ja schon da, hier noch Höhenprofil und Tourdaten:


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (6. Mai 2010)

Auch von mir danke an die Co Guides, so ist doch noch ne tolle trailness runde draus geworden


----------



## Oliver111182 (9. Mai 2010)

Schönen Muttertag euch allen 

Habe mal für morgen eine kleine Runde eingestellt. 
Wird aber etwas kürzer sein als die Mittwochsrunde.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10193


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wayne70 (10. Mai 2010)

Moin.
Vielleicht hat ja jemand auch morgen Lust. Wir (2 MTB´ler aus Kleve) sind Jobbedingt hier in der Gegend und wollen ab 17:00 Uhr (Treffen) einen GPS Track hier abfahren.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10195

schönen Gruß in diese Runde hier
Wayne


----------



## jenzz (10. Mai 2010)

Trotz denkbar schlechter Vorzeichen (zwei Explorer-Runden wegen technischer Probleme gescheitert ) probier ich mich auch mal als Guide.
Da am Donnerstag Feiertag ist, dachte ich mir man könnte mal wieder ein bißchen weiter weg fahren (Richtung Südostasien ). Am Anfang müssen wir ein bißchen mehr Gas geben, um den eigentlichen "Ziel-Trail" auf jeden Fall noch im Hellen fahren zu können, danach ist egal. Es gibt ein paar etwas schwierigere Stellen, die aber im Zweifelsfall geschoben werden können, also davon nicht abschrecken lassen.


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (10. Mai 2010)

bin am Mittwoch dabei


----------



## Montana (11. Mai 2010)

jenzz schrieb:


> Trotz denkbar schlechter Vorzeichen (zwei Explorer-Runden wegen technischer Probleme gescheitert ) probier ich mich auch mal als Guide.
> Da am Donnerstag Feiertag ist, dachte ich mir man könnte mal wieder ein bißchen weiter weg fahren (Richtung Südostasien ). Am Anfang müssen wir ein bißchen mehr Gas geben, um den eigentlichen "Ziel-Trail" auf jeden Fall noch im Hellen fahren zu können, danach ist egal. Es gibt ein paar etwas schwierigere Stellen, die aber im Zweifelsfall geschoben werden können, also davon nicht abschrecken lassen.



Ich weiss wo es hingehen soll  insgesamt 50 km wird aber wohl etwas knapp ... der Pfad müsste dagegen für euch durchgehend fahrbar sein ... sofern die Bäume am Anfang wieder weg sind und nach der kleinen Senke  wird es ein klein weing steil . Ich erwarte einen schönen Bericht. 

Gruß Guido


----------



## PoliceCar (11. Mai 2010)

Montana schrieb:


> ... wird es ein klein weing steil . Ich erwarte einen schönen Bericht.
> 
> Gruß Guido


 
Jo, KFL hat schon eine aktuell neue Definition von Wellness gefunden. Mir gefällt's. 
Ich bin jetzt erst eimal ein paar lange Wochenenden Segeln bevor ich mich dann zwecks Alpencrosstrainings wieder verschärft dem KFL-Wellness hingeben werde. September bin ich dann 100% voll drauf ... 
Ichfreumichsooo, werde dann wohl als einer der ersten Prothesenträger über die Alpen gefahren sein. 

PC

_PS: Zahnprothese?_


----------



## jenzz (11. Mai 2010)

Montana schrieb:


> insgesamt 50 km wird aber wohl etwas knapp


so sagt es das GPS und das lügt nie!!! 
Guido du hast es doch wenn ich mich nicht täusche nicht so weit, komm doch vor Ort dazu und fahr ne Runde mit! Wär doch nett und ich kann mir das Bericht tippen sparen


----------



## Montana (11. Mai 2010)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Jo, KFL hat schon eine aktuell neue Definition von Wellness gefunden. Mir gefällt's.
> Ich bin jetzt erst eimal ein paar lange Wochenenden Segeln bevor ich mich dann zwecks Alpencrosstrainings wieder verschärft dem KFL-Wellness hingeben werde. September bin ich dann 100% voll drauf ...
> Ichfreumichsooo, werde dann wohl als einer der ersten Prothesenträger über die Alpen gefahren sein. PC
> 
> _PS: Zahnprothese?_



Lieber Segelfreund 

also ich finde die KFL Entwicklung ebenso großartig  Toll ist zunächst einmal, dass die Idee weiter geht und dadurch natürlich auch etwas anders definiert wird  ... das muss auch so sein 

Ich wünsche Dir zunächst viel Spass beim Segeln und finde es außergewöhnlich beeindruckend, dass Du den Alpencross planst und bestimmt auch gut schaffst. Sorry, kleiner alter abgewandelter Gag ... _Prothesen werden traditionell überbewertet _ Jetzt mal im Ernst ... ist schon 'ne große Leistung, trotz ... 

Ich werde mich bestimmt beizeiten mal wieder blicken lassen und dann haben wir 'ne Menge zu erzählen. 

Gruß Guido

P.S. Was ist eigentlich mit dem Heiner los?


----------



## Montana (11. Mai 2010)

jenzz schrieb:


> so sagt es das GPS und das lügt nie!!!
> Guido du hast es doch wenn ich mich nicht täusche nicht so weit, komm doch vor Ort dazu und fahr ne Runde mit! Wär doch nett und ich kann mir das Bericht tippen sparen



Hin und Pfad und zurück ... könnte stimmen ... aber dann fehlen doch die anderen netten trails in der Nähe 

Ich bin vorhin 'ne gute Zeit an der Sieg entlang gerollt und war ganz in der Nähe eures Ziels ... bin aber ziemlich nass geworden 

Daher passt das Morgen leider nicht ... aber die Idee kann man ja, wenn es noch länger hell bleibt, wieder aufgreifen. 

Wünsche viel Spass und die eine Stelle fahrt ihr nicht hoch, wetten  

Grüße an Alle

Guido

_P.S. nöööö ... 'nen Bericht musste schon schreiben .... da muss man durch .... ich kann mich dunkel daran erinnern mal halbe Romane verzapft zu haben ... hat Laune gemacht ... ist aber nix für die Ewigkeit _


----------



## PoliceCar (11. Mai 2010)

Montana schrieb:


> ..., dass Du den Alpencross planst und bestimmt auch gut schaffst. Sorry, kleiner alter abgewandelter Gag ... _Prothesen werden traditionell überbewertet _Jetzt mal im Ernst ... ist schon 'ne große Leistung, trotz ...
> 
> Ich werde mich bestimmt beizeiten mal wieder blicken lassen und dann haben wir 'ne Menge zu erzählen.
> 
> ...


 
Hi Guido,

na ja, meinerseits wird da nichts geplant. Das macht schon ein allseits bekanntes Unternehmen aus Bensberg ...  und wie ich hörte hat auch ein nicht unbekannter KFLer seine Finger im Spiel ... 
So kann ich dann mit Heimatgefühlen gen Italien surfen. Und Du hast recht, *Licht* _und sonstige Hilfen_ werden traditionell überbewertet ... 

Sicher werden wir demnächst noch mal Cruisen und sei es auf direktem Wege zur Forsbacher Mühle. 

K.A. wo unser Heiner abgeblieben ist. Vielleicht ist er verstärkt dem Fahrrad mit Hilfsmotor verfallen. 

Gruß PC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (12. Mai 2010)

Montana schrieb:


> Ich weiss wo es hingehen soll  insgesamt 50 km wird aber wohl etwas knapp



Na ja bald möchte ich auch mal wieder den KFL besuchen, wie sieht es im Juni aus ? 



Montana schrieb:


> _P.S. nöööö ... 'nen Bericht musste schon schreiben .... da muss man durch .... ich kann mich dunkel daran erinnern mal halbe Romane verzapft zu haben ... hat Laune gemacht ... ist aber nix für die Ewigkeit _



Ja stimme da mit Guido überein , berichte(ausführliche) mir Bildern gehören zum KFL ( Well/Schnell)ness dazu !!!! 



PoliceCar schrieb:


> Hi Guido,
> 
> na ja, meinerseits wird da nichts geplant. Das macht schon ein allseits bekanntes Unternehmen aus Bensberg ...  und wie ich hörte hat auch ein nicht unbekannter KFLer seine Finger im Spiel ...
> So kann ich dann mit Heimatgefühlen gen Italien surfen. Und Du hast recht, *Licht* _und sonstige Hilfen_ werden traditionell überbewertet ...
> ...



PC wünsche dir alles gute für diese überfahrt. Denk an uns wenn du da unten bist  

P.S. 
Wo Heiner abgebliben ist weiss ich auch nicht . Aber das ware schöne Zeiten ( Kawuppdisch  ) 

P.P.S 
Guido wann drehen wir den mal wieder eine Easy Runde( um die alten Zeiten willen ??? )


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (12. Mai 2010)

Ich muss für heute abend leider absagen, mein Körper will nicht so wie ich will 
Bei dem wetter vielleicht auch gar nicht so schlimm


----------



## Enrgy (12. Mai 2010)

BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:


> Bei dem wetter vielleicht auch gar nicht so schlimm



Wieso, ist doch original KFL-Wellness Wetter


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (12. Mai 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Wieso, ist doch original KFL-Wellness Wetter


Ich gestehe, bin ein Kfl weichei


----------



## Schnegge (12. Mai 2010)

BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:


> Kfl weichei



So was nennt man Paradoxon. 

Mann kann nicht regelmäßig und nur bei schönen Wetter im KF biken. Herr Energy weiß wo von er spricht  


@all: Kann mich Guido nur anschließen: Es ist schön zu sehen, dass der KFL-Gedanke nach einem kurzen Durchhänger wieder voll da ist. Konnte mich ja letzte Woche selbst davon überzeugen...  Auch wenn mir auf der Tour der ein oder anderen Trail aus der Tasche gepurzelt ist. Frei nach einem Sprichwort: Der guide der lässt das guiden nicht 

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## kaicremer (12. Mai 2010)

Gehört hier vielleicht nur bedingt hin, aber ich bin ein NEUER 
Mountainbiker. Ganz Neu. Habe gestern mein Rennrad gegen ein MTB getauscht und möchte demnächst ein paar lockere Runden fahren.

Bin ich bei Euch Willkommen ?
Nehmt Ihr mich mit ?

Kai, 36 Jahre, Troisdorf, Winterspeck (noch mehr wie sonst)
Kondition ist so la la.

Fährt vielleicht jemand morgen was zum Einrollen ?

Beste Grüße

Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (13. Mai 2010)

kaicremer schrieb:


> Gehört hier vielleicht nur bedingt hin, aber ich bin ein NEUER
> Mountainbiker. Ganz Neu. Habe gestern mein Rennrad gegen ein MTB getauscht und möchte demnächst ein paar lockere Runden fahren.
> 
> Bin ich bei Euch Willkommen ?
> ...



Hallo Kai , 
du bist hier bei uns gut aufgehoben .. 

Melde dich einfach an wenn ein Termin kommt fahr mit ( keine Angst noch ist keiner "aus versehen" allein gelassen worden. 

Ich selbst habe auch leider viel zu lange nichts getan... aber der Sommer kommt ja noch daher bleibt noch genug Zeit zum Handeln 

Morgen werde ich mal schauen , werde aber dann nicht in deine Richtung fahren , sonder in der Ecke vom Loope sein aber mal schauen was da geht


----------



## Oliver111182 (13. Mai 2010)

Kann ich nur bestätigen.

Bin auch erst paar Mal mitgefahren.

Wurde sehr gut aufgenommen und trotz fehlender Fitness und zuviel Pfunden komme ich sehr gut mit.

Morgen gehe ich wandern, aber am WE werde ich wohl mal eine Tour im Königsforst starten.

Gute Nacht


----------



## kaicremer (13. Mai 2010)

danke Euch !
freue mich schon auf die erste Ausfahrt.

Was heisst denn eigentlich : "wenn ein Termin kommt " ?

Wird der dann auch HIER eingetragen ?

Gruß
Kai

und gute Nacht


----------



## papa-free-rider (13. Mai 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

erst einmal "Ein schönen Vatertag euch allen!!. 

So jetzt zu meinem Problem: Ich bin Wiedereinsteiger mit Raucherkondition und wollte mal fragen ob Ihr mich mal mitnehmen würdet? 

Würde mich freuen und bis dahin 
Schöne Grüße aus Bensberg
papa-free-rider


----------



## Oliver111182 (13. Mai 2010)

papa-free-rider schrieb:


> Würde mich freuen und bis dahin
> Schöne Grüße aus Bensberg
> papa-free-rider



Wo denn in Bensberg?
Wohne oben an der großen Kreuzung auf der Kölner Str.

Wenn Mittwoch eine Tour ist, könnte man zusammen anreisen.


----------



## papa-free-rider (13. Mai 2010)

Hermann-Josef-Hecker-Str.(ist ne Seitenstrasse von der Falltorstrasse) also ganz in deiner Nähe also perfekt für gemeinsames Anreisen


----------



## Oliver111182 (13. Mai 2010)

Das sind ja nur 150m. Da sollten wir schaffen. Je nach Zeit dann Wald oder Straßenanfahrt. Klären wir dann Anfang der Woche.

So, muss zum Grillen


----------



## papa-free-rider (13. Mai 2010)

bei dem wetter grillen - steht wohl unter dem Motto "Nur die Harten kommen in den Garten!"
Na dann viel Spass dabei!


----------



## Kettenfresser (13. Mai 2010)

kaicremer schrieb:


> danke Euch !
> freue mich schon auf die erste Ausfahrt.
> 
> Was heisst denn eigentlich : "wenn ein Termin kommt " ?
> ...



Meinstens werden die Termine hier noch mal verlinkt .. aber ein Blick ins L M B = Last Minute Biking lohn sich immer . ( Oben links auf den Seiten zu finden ) http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/
Die Ausschreiben schreiben immer einen Termin mit dem Forumsnamen aus.. und vor Ort wird sich dann vorgestellt , aber alles ziemlich locken und entspannt...


----------



## Kettenfresser (13. Mai 2010)

papa-free-rider schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> erst einmal "Ein schönen Vatertag euch allen!!.
> 
> ...



Hallo dir auch einen schönen Vatertag. 

In deiner Ecke bin ich seltener unterwegs , aber wenn du mobil bist ( Auto /Bahn ) dann kannst auch mal zu mir kommen und wir fahren was nettes zusammen, werde dann aber euch einen Termin ausschreiben wo jeder mitfahren kann der Helm und Hirn hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## papa-free-rider (13. Mai 2010)

Hallo Kettenfresser,

auf dein Angebot werde ich gerne zurückkommen. Mein Bike werde ich schon irgendwie in meinen t4 rein bekommen. Wir werden uns auf jeden Fall am 23.5. kennenlernen (siehe LMB). 

Bis dahin viel SPASS beim Biken,

papa-free-rider


----------



## jenzz (13. Mai 2010)

Bei meiner ersten Tour als Guide hatte ich zuviel versprochen - statt der erwarteten 500hm wurden es nur 470!  Ansonsten gibt es folgendes zu berichten: 

Bei herrlichem Bikewetter (nicht so heiß, kein Staub, griffiger Boden) waren Alfaguara, Konfuzius, Anfaenger64 und Hermann mit dabei. Zunächst ging es im "Tiefflug" über die Autobahnen des KöFo und der Wahner Heide. Dort wurde es über den Fliegenberg und um den Leyenweiher das erste Mal ein bißchen trailiger. Weiter gings durch Lohmar und über weitere FABs, dann in L.-Heide rein in den vietnamesichen Dschungel (aka Lohmarer Wald). Der Baum in der ersten großen Senke ist erfreulicherweise beseitigt, so daß der Pfad wieder in ganzer Länge schön flowig zu fahren ist. Lediglich die nassen Wurzeln und die mittlerweile etwas erschwerten Sichtbedingungen bremsten uns etwas ein. Nachdem alle wieder heil in der Zivilisation angekommen waren, setzte sich Konfuzius an die Spitze, da er - wie nicht anders zu erwarten - noch "den ein oder anderen Trail" für den Rückweg kannte. So kamen noch ein paar schöne Stellen und km hinzu . Auf dem Weg runter ins Pionierübungsbecken (heißt das so?) kam es leider zu einem Baum- mit anschließendem Bodenkontakt, ich hoffe es tut heut nix mehr weh. Gegen 22.20h zurück am Parkplatz hatten wir 56km und 470hm in einem relativ zackigen 16,5er Schnitt bewältigt. Mit An- und Abreise waren es bei mir dann knapp über 80km, entsprechend kaputt war ich und beneide Manfred und Hermann nicht, die sich heute schon wieder aufs Radl schwingen wollen! 
Schönen Dank an alle Mitfahrer, mir hat´s großen Spaß gemacht, der HCM-Pfad ist finde ich immer eine Reise wert!





@kaicremer & papa-free-rider: Ich denke mal nächste Woche lassen wir es wieder etwas ruhiger angehen (oder? ), also gerne mitfahren!

Allen Urlaubern viel Spaß!


----------



## kaicremer (13. Mai 2010)

nächste Woche kann ich leider nicht -
und da drauf die zwei Wochen auch nicht.

Ich geniesse MALLE. Nix Ballermann. BIKEN.

Wollt Euch nur mal die Nase lang machen, obwohl das Wetter
dort und zur Zeit auch nicht viel besser ist.
Aber bis 25.05 hat mir jemand geflüstert, soll dort voll der Sommer ausbrechen.

Naja, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.

Ich werde langsam das Gefühl nicht los, das uns die "A(r)sche - Wolke" die Sonne vernebelt.

Sollte mein Flieder allerdings nicht "gehen" bin ich dabei.

Kai


----------



## Jerd (14. Mai 2010)

Ich wollte morgen am späten Vormittag durch Hardt, Alte Dombach und eventuell ins Scherfbachtal cruisen. Wenn jemand Lust hat, mitzufahren: PM. Für einen LMB-Termin ist mir das Wetter zu unsicher.


----------



## stardust1234 (15. Mai 2010)

Moin, hast Du den GPX Track für mich? 
Evtl. will Ich mich am WE mal wieder versuchen am MTB .-)))

QUOTE=PoliceCar;7123266] ... tolle Wellnessrunde ... 
Danke Björn _und Coguides_! 



[/QUOTE]


----------



## Jerd (15. Mai 2010)

Ein paar kurze Schadensansagen: 

Durch den oberen Teil des Bunker-Trails ist der Harvester schnurgerade durchgefahren.  Kann man zwar fahren, aber schön ist anders. Lass es ein wenig mehr regnen, und das ist Sumpf.

Dafür ist der obere Teil des langen Westtrails a.k.a. Wanderweg K wieder frei. Die Waldarbeiter haben zwar die Äste auf dem Weg liegen gelassen, aber man reicht ja gerne eine helfende Hand. 

Das kurze Trailstück Richtung Tütberg vor der Rampe links ab ist auch von allen nicht passierbaren Stöcken befreit. Herr/Frau Stöcke-in-den-Weg-Leger: It's your turn


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (16. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen
Am Mittwoch kann ich leider nicht guiden, bin auf nem Seminar 
Hoffe jemand anderes übernimmt das guiden
bis denne


----------



## jenzz (17. Mai 2010)

BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> Am Mittwoch kann ich leider nicht guiden, bin auf nem Seminar
> Hoffe jemand anderes übernimmt das guiden
> bis denne


Würde es machen, weiß aber erst Dienstag abend ob ich es zeitlich schaffe. Wenn also vorher jemand was reinsetzt umso besser...


----------



## Kettenfresser (17. Mai 2010)

jenzz schrieb:


> Würde es machen, weiß aber erst Dienstag abend ob ich es zeitlich schaffe. Wenn also vorher jemand was reinsetzt umso besser...



Also ich kann nicht habe Nachtschicht ..  und im KFL kenn ich nur die Montana Touren ( aber das ist schon viel zu lange her  ) ... 

Aber ich werde euch bestimmt noch den ein oder anderen Besuch abstatten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jerd (17. Mai 2010)

Ich mach schon mal eine Ansage für *nächste* Woche: Erst Hardt, dann Tütberg, dann Biergarten Forsbach. Etwa 30 km, 400 hm, mit einem netten Downhill mittendrin.


----------



## jenzz (18. Mai 2010)

Hab mal nen Termin reingesetzt. Wenn ich mein Rad nicht vorher noch kaputtrepariere sollte nichts dazwischen kommen. Dürften dann 30km und ~400-500hm werden.



Jerd schrieb:


> Biergarten...mit einem netten Downhill


Das klingt sehr vielversprechend!


----------



## Oliver111182 (18. Mai 2010)

papa-free-rider schrieb:


> Hermann-Josef-Hecker-Str.(ist ne Seitenstrasse von der Falltorstrasse) also ganz in deiner Nähe also perfekt für gemeinsames Anreisen



Bei keinem bis leichtem Regen fahre ich morgen um 18:10 am Möbelhaus Patt Richtung Treffpunkt.

Wenn du Lust hast und mitkommen willst, können wir uns da gerne treffen. Anreise dann entweder Straße oder direkt ein wenig in den KöFo.

Bis morgen, hoffe ich.


----------



## jenzz (18. Mai 2010)

jenzz schrieb:


> 30km und ~400-500hm


evtl. auch ein kleines bißchen mehr... betrachtet es als "Mindest-Werte"


----------



## peter1bike (19. Mai 2010)

Hallo Jens,

schaffe es leider nicht pünktlich zum Treffpunkt zu kommen.
Wo willst Du denn fahren?
Ich komme dann ggf später dazu und halte zu Ingo tel Kontakt.
Vielleicht bis später.

Gruß von Peter


----------



## Oliver111182 (21. Mai 2010)

War eine nette Runde am Mittwoch 

Hat denn schon jemand was vom Fernando gehört?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jerd (24. Mai 2010)

Mittwoch ist 

Biergartenrunde!

  

Es geht außerdem über ein paar Trails, die meines Wissens noch nie oder zumindest sehr selten bei KFL gefahren wurden - aber nix wildes dabei.

Hier anmelden


----------



## Oliver111182 (24. Mai 2010)

Jerd schrieb:


> Biergartenrunde!



Schade, ausgerechnet jetzt habe ich mir mein Schaltwerk kaputt getreten.
Immer diese Gewalt beim Antritt... 

Nächste Woche bin ich dann wieder dabei.


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (24. Mai 2010)

Hey Oliver
48h müssen doch für ne reperatur ausreichen


Hab mich mal für Mittwoch angemeldet, hoffentlich zieht der regen an uns vorbei. Seit der Kachelmann nicht mehr da ist kann man sich irgendwie nicht mehr auf die Wetterfrösche verlassen


----------



## jenzz (25. Mai 2010)

Jerd schrieb:


> Mittwoch ist
> 
> Biergartenrunde!
> 
> ...


 Ich kann nicht, muß arbeiten. Nächsten Mittwoch leider das gleiche...


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (25. Mai 2010)

jenzz schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht, muß arbeiten. Nächsten Mittwoch leider das gleiche...



Schade, in 14 Tagen können wir dann aber hoffentlich ne Freeride / Enduro tour machen


----------



## jenzz (25. Mai 2010)

BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:


> Schade, in 14 Tagen können wir dann aber hoffentlich ne *Freeride / Enduro* tour machen


Ich ahne etwas...


----------



## papa-free-rider (25. Mai 2010)

au ja, freeride/Enduro - da wär ich dabei! wenns o.k. ist? muss ganz ehrlich sagen das mir lange Fahrten auf den Waldautobahnen nicht sonderlich viel Spass machen- es sei denn es geht gemütlich den Berg hoch um nachher den Trail zu rocken.

grüsse aus bensberg

dominik


----------



## Jerd (25. Mai 2010)

papa-free-rider schrieb:


> es sei denn es geht gemütlich den Berg hoch um nachher den Trail zu rocken.



Das ist eigentlich genau das, was bei KFL gefahren wird. 

Ok, manchmal geht es auch steil den Berg hoch, um dann den Trail zu rocken. 
 Und manchmal fahren wir auch trailaufwärts 

@Björn: Was soll ich mir den unter Freeride/Enduro vorstellen? Ihr wollt doch nicht von Klippen springen, oder?


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (25. Mai 2010)

Jerd schrieb:


> @Björn: Was soll ich mir den unter Freeride/Enduro vorstellen? Ihr wollt doch nicht von Klippen springen, oder?


Frag mal Ingo  bzw schau mal nach Jens seinem Ktm


@papa-free-rider: Gerd hats ja geschrieben, bei uns fährt keiner gerne Autobahnen bergab! Schau doch einfach mal Mittwochs bei uns vorbei.


----------



## Jerd (25. Mai 2010)

@Ingo: Was soll ich mir den unter Freeride/Enduro vorstellen? Ihr wollt doch nicht von Klippen springen, oder?

Die KTM ist ja ein fettes Teil, damit müsst ihr eigentlich in die Agger- oder Wupperhänge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## papa-free-rider (25. Mai 2010)

bei den steilen Rampen würde ich nach dem Motto " wer sein rad liebt der schiebt" handeln.


----------



## papa-free-rider (25. Mai 2010)

fahrt ihr auch am lüderich? und speziell die "Talfahrt"?


----------



## Jerd (25. Mai 2010)

papa-free-rider schrieb:


> fahrt ihr auch am lüderich? und speziell die "Talfahrt"?



Manchmal. Die Abfahrt ist zwar schön, aber ich persönlich finde ja den Aufstieg zum Lüderich - mit Ausnahme vielleicht der "Männerauffahrt"  - enervierend.

Ich tippe, die Trail-Statistik der letztes Monate wird deutlich vom Sülze-DH angeführt, gefolgt vom Rumpel-DH in der Hardt und irgendwas in der Dombach.


----------



## papa-free-rider (25. Mai 2010)

meinst du denn Rumpel_DH der hinter dem freibad rauskommt?


----------



## Jerd (25. Mai 2010)

Yepp


----------



## i-men (25. Mai 2010)

Jerd schrieb:


> @Ingo: Was soll ich mir den unter Freeride/Enduro vorstellen? Ihr wollt doch nicht von Klippen springen, oder?



Ich fürchte doch zumindest Kleine. Die Tatsache dass ich das hier beantworten muss, heisst aber nicht das damit was zutun habe. Ich war nur Augenzeuge. 

Ich bin da mehr für KFL Classic und übernehme da auch gerne mal wieder das Guiding. Wird langsam Zeit, dass wir auch mal wieder 2 Gruppen zusammen kriegen.


----------



## Jerd (25. Mai 2010)

Jetzt bin ich wirklich gespannt! Ich will das morgen haarklein erzählt haben!


----------



## Jack Vegas (25. Mai 2010)

Hi,

ich bin ewig nicht mehr gefahren. Habe früher in Aachen gewohnt und bin recht viel durch den Wald und über die Trails gebügelt, allerdings immer harmlos (also kein Freeride oder Enduro).
Gibt es hier auch Leute die ein wenig sanfter fahren und konditionell vlt. nicht auf dem Höhepunkt eines Tour de France Fahrers stehen? ;-)
Ich hätte sehr sehr große Lust mal wieder ein bisschen zu fahren, wohne leider im Kölner Zentrum und da ist es doch sehr sehr flach aber Königsforst ist ja noch einigermaßen erreichbar...

Grüße Tobi


----------



## jenzz (25. Mai 2010)

Jerd schrieb:


> Ihr wollt doch nicht von Klippen springen, oder?


_Wollen _schon... 



i-men schrieb:


> zumindest Kleine.


Mit den 180mm am Caliber fühlt sich die Landung im Nachhinein an als würde man nen Bordstein runterfahren, das schluckt einfach alles weg (der Adrenalinstoß vorm ersten Absprung ist allerdings gewaltig ). Aber  ich habe das Gefühl das "Wettrüsten" hat gerade erst begonnen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jenzz (25. Mai 2010)

Jack Vegas schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich bin ewig nicht mehr gefahren. Habe früher in Aachen gewohnt und bin recht viel durch den Wald und über die Trails gebügelt, allerdings immer harmlos (also kein Freeride oder Enduro).
> Gibt es hier auch Leute die ein wenig sanfter fahren und konditionell vlt. nicht auf dem Höhepunkt eines Tour de France Fahrers stehen? ;-)
> ...


Ich wohn auch in Köln-City und fahr wenn es geht immer mit dem Rad zum Treffpunkt. Sind knapp 12km, da ist man schon mal gut aufgewärmt... Die Mittwochs-Touren sind eigentlich immer sehr human, deswegen ja "Wellness". Also keine Angst, das mit FR ist zumindest momentan noch mehr


----------



## Jack Vegas (25. Mai 2010)

Okay,

das klingt an sich ganz gut denn die Zeiten wo ich viel gefahren bin sind mangels Bergen leider vorbei ;-)

Wann geht das denn los? (Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe gibt es morgen auch eine Tour?)

Hättest du ggf. Lust sich in Köln zu treffen und dann zusammen dahin zu fahren?

Grüße Tobi


----------



## jenzz (25. Mai 2010)

Jau dat können wir gerne mal machen, aber morgen kann ich leider nicht. Gibt aber ne Tour, wird bestimmt schön: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6383


----------



## Jack Vegas (25. Mai 2010)

Okay das klingt cool 

Morgen kann ich leider erst ne Stunde später aber ich werde mal die Augen aufhalten, bei dem Wetter kitzelt es einem ja doch in den Beinen ;-)

Dann bis zur nächsten Tour,

Grüße Tobi


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (26. Mai 2010)

jenzz schrieb:


> _ Aber  ich habe das Gefühl das "Wettrüsten" hat gerade erst begonnen..._


_

Nene Wettrüsten gibet nett. 180mm und 18kg tue ich mir noch nicht an.

Ich will weiter touren fahren, halt mit ein wenig reserven für Alpen, Gardasee und co _


----------



## papa-free-rider (26. Mai 2010)

fahrt ihr bei dem Wetter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jerd (26. Mai 2010)

Ich muss für heute leider absagen! 

Bei uns im Haus ist die Seuche... Ich hatte sie am WE, und nun hat es doch noch Frau und Kind erwischt. 

Den Termin lasse ich mal drin, Björn, Peter oder Ingo finden sich ja auch allein zurecht


----------



## Enrgy (26. Mai 2010)

papa-free-rider schrieb:


> fahrt ihr bei dem Wetter?



Wahrscheinlich nicht, hört ja schon wieder auf zu regnen...


----------



## papa-free-rider (26. Mai 2010)

war jetzt aber auch genug mit dem super wetter - war ja nicht mehr zu aushalten - endlich wieder typisches BERGISCHES SCHMUDDELWETTER


----------



## i-men (26. Mai 2010)

Jerd schrieb:


> Ich muss für heute leider absagen!
> 
> Bei uns im Haus ist die Seuche... Ich hatte sie am WE, und nun hat es doch noch Frau und Kind erwischt.
> 
> Den Termin lasse ich mal drin, Björn, Peter oder Ingo finden sich ja auch allein zurecht



Unabhängig vom nich so dollen Wetter, schaffe ich es heute Abend leider nicht.


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (26. Mai 2010)

Ich bin für heute abend auch raus, sorry aber bei dem wetter hab ich einfach keine lust.


----------



## peter1bike (26. Mai 2010)

tja Björn da waren es nur noch zwei.....
Bei dem Wetter sollten wir dann zur Indoor-Sportart übergehen.
Ich trage mich dann auch mal aus.
@ Ingo: Dir noch viel Spaß bei der Arbeit

Viele Grüße Peter


----------



## Jerd (26. Mai 2010)

OK, ich hab den Termin gelöscht. Auf ein anderes Mal!


----------



## Montana (26. Mai 2010)

Jerd schrieb:


> OK, ich hab den Termin gelöscht. Auf ein anderes Mal!



Schade, heute hätte ich Zeit gehabt 

Biergartenwetter ist das aber wahrlich nicht 

Werden die KFLer etwa so langsam weich 

Gruß Guido


----------



## PoliceCar (26. Mai 2010)

Montana schrieb:


> Werden die KFLer etwa so langsam weich
> 
> Gruß Guido





Keinesfalls! Prioritäten ändern sich aber mitunter schon mal ... 

Nee, in Kürze bin ich dann auch wieder im Saft. 

Gruß PC


----------



## Kettenfresser (26. Mai 2010)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Keinesfalls! Prioritäten ändern sich aber mitunter schon mal ...
> 
> Nee, in Kürze bin ich dann auch wieder im Saft.
> 
> Gruß PC



und ich werde euch dann auch mal einen Besuch abstatten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peter1bike (27. Mai 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> und ich werde euch dann auch mal einen Besuch abstatten



Hallo Sven,

und wann starten Deine Touren wieder?
Guido will doch bestimmt nochmal die Naafbachrunde komplett radeln oder?

Gruß von Peter


----------



## Jack Vegas (27. Mai 2010)

Hi,

ist die Runde hier eigentlich nur auf Mittwochs-Touren "spezialisiert"? ;-)

Ich hätte Lust am Sonntag fahren zu gehen, haben da evtl ein paar Leute Zeit und Lust?
Es wäre das erste Mal dass ich in Köln was anderes außer Straße fahre, also guiden kann ich wohl nicht... 

Grüße Tobi


----------



## Montana (27. Mai 2010)

peter1bike schrieb:


> Hallo Sven,
> 
> und wann starten Deine Touren wieder?
> Guido will doch bestimmt nochmal die Naafbachrunde komplett radeln oder?
> ...



Klar doch, Peter .... die Runde muss vollendet werden und der Sven muss das unbedingt wieder anbieten. Bitte aber nicht bei 30 °C und wieder so kurz nach meinem dazu auch noch ausgefallenen Frühstück   

Ich habe da übrigens eine Idee  für meine neue Gegend , das wird aber noch ein klein wenig dauern. 

Grüße an Alle


----------



## Kettenfresser (27. Mai 2010)

peter1bike schrieb:


> Hallo Sven,
> 
> und wann starten Deine Touren wieder?
> Guido will doch bestimmt nochmal die Naafbachrunde komplett radeln oder?
> ...



Ja bin wieder fleißig am fahren ... so wie ich halt Zeit finde . Aber ich schätze so mitte Juni könnte ich die Tour ( dé Montana  ) wieder anbieten. 





Montana schrieb:


> Klar doch, Peter .... die Runde muss vollendet werden und der Sven muss das unbedingt wieder anbieten. Bitte aber nicht bei 30 °C und wieder so kurz nach meinem dazu auch noch ausgefallenen Frühstück



Natürlich werde ich mich ganz nach dir richten und versuche dann sogar das Wetter zu beeinflussen  . Und das mir dem Frühstück ... hmm können wir ja bei uns machen (kenne da einen Bäcker ) 



Montana schrieb:


> Ich habe da übrigens eine Idee  für meine neue Gegend , das wird aber noch ein klein wenig dauern.
> 
> Grüße an Alle



Ohhh das höre ich doch gerne  wie ist denn der grobe Zeitplan


----------



## Montana (27. Mai 2010)

Yes, Sven  das sind wirklich gute Vorsätze 

Ich bin im Moment oft abends _mtbmässig_ in meiner mittlerweile gewohnten Umgebung _(die Du und Andere auch bestens kennen)_ unterwegs und was liegt da näher als bald ...... 

Der Plan _(Konzept ala KFL-Montana)_ ist da wird aber noch ein / zwei Wochen dauern. 

Und KFL wird bestimmt bald auch wieder mein Ding ... aber das muss von mir zunächst regelrecht erarbeitet werden 

Bis hoffentlich bald

Gruß Guido

P.S. Votec V.SX  muss ich bald mal angucken 



Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Ja bin wieder fleißig am fahren ... so wie ich halt Zeit finde . Aber ich schätze so mitte Juni könnte ich die Tour ( dé Montana  ) wieder anbieten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PoliceCar (28. Mai 2010)

Montana schrieb:


> Und KFL wird bestimmt bald auch wieder mein Ding ... aber das muss von mir zunächst regelrecht erarbeitet werden



Ey Guido , *da bin ich dabei! *_Nur für Dich fahre ich auch den Matschetrail._ Let the good old times roll ... 
Es hat sich ja soo viel geändert ... oder so ... 

Gruß PC


----------



## Jerd (28. Mai 2010)

Police Car schrieb:
			
		

> Ey Guido , da bin ich dabei! Nur für Dich fahre ich auch den Matschetrail.



Da muss es aber noch was mehr regnen, bis der wieder richtig matschig ist. War vor 1 Woche da und man konnte den von oben mit viel Speed runter semmeln. Es hat sogar gestaubt!


----------



## Enrgy (28. Mai 2010)

Jerd schrieb:


> Es hat sogar gestaubt!



Ja ja, KFL ist eben auch nicht mehr das, was es einmal war...
Erst wechselt die ganze Stammbesetzung, nun wird auch noch das Gelände trocken - geht ja mal garnicht!!

Und wenns dann mal endlich regnet, bleiben alle zuhause. Hätte es vor 5 Jahren nicht gegeben... *wegduck*


----------



## Schnegge (28. Mai 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Hätte es vor 5 Jahren nicht gegeben... *wegduck*



Sogar du hast dir 'ne Fangopackung abgeholt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (28. Mai 2010)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Sogar du hast dir 'ne Fangopackung abgeholt...



Ja, und der Dauerregen hat mich dann komplett demoralisiert...


----------



## Montana (28. Mai 2010)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Ey Guido , *da bin ich dabei! *_Nur für Dich fahre ich auch den Matschetrail._ Let the good old times roll ...
> Es hat sich ja soo viel geändert ... oder so ...
> 
> Gruß PC



Genau _Matschetrail _und ein paar prima _Päädswege_ ... das sollte reichen 

Das wird was


----------



## Kettenfresser (28. Mai 2010)

Montana schrieb:


> Genau _Matschetrail _und ein paar prima _Päädswege_ ... das sollte reichen
> 
> Das wird was



und dann -garten


----------



## Jack Vegas (29. Mai 2010)

Moin,

nochmal kurz die Frage wie es mit morgen (Sonntag) aussieht? Hat jemand Lust zu fahren? (Auch mit Regen ;-) )

Grüße Tobi


----------



## PoliceCar (29. Mai 2010)

Jack Vegas schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> nochmal kurz die Frage wie es mit morgen (Sonntag) aussieht? Hat jemand Lust zu fahren? (Auch mit Regen ;-) )
> 
> Grüße Tobi



Das ist doch ganz einfach: Setz einen Termin ins LMB und warte ab wer sich einträgt. 
Darüber hinaus kannst Du den Termin dann auch in diesem Fred publizieren. 
Wenn sich niemand anmeldet, fährste halt alleine. Es gibt Schlimmeres ... 

Ich kann übrigens nicht, fahre heute aber in den späteren Stunden noch - alleine ... 

PC


----------



## Jack Vegas (29. Mai 2010)

Joa das habe ich ja auch gemacht ;-)

Ich kenne nur weder nen Ort der einigermaßen erreichbar ist, noch irgendwelche Trails oder sonstiges, deswegen wäre es cool wenn ein paar Leute Bock haben zu fahren, dann kann man später auch einen Termin ins LMB setzen, sogar mit Ortsangabe, Schwierigkeitsgrad etc. ;-)

Grüße Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (31. Mai 2010)

Ich hab da mal was vorbereitet

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10290


----------



## Oliver111182 (31. Mai 2010)

Ich kann am Mittwoch leider nicht. Mein Knie macht momentan sowieso nicht so mit, wie ich will...

Aber nächste Woche bin ich wieder dabei.


----------



## 2RaFa (2. Juni 2010)

BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:


> Ich hab da mal was vorbereitet
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10290



Hallo, wäre gerne mal wieder dabei, müsste aber aus gesundheitlichen Gründen noch behutsam beginnen! 
Daher: "langsam" ist gut, und an den Anstiegen "noch langsamer" wäre noch besser! 
Mal sehen, ob ich es mir wieder zutrauen kann; evtl. müsste ich unterwegs aussteigen!


----------



## 2RaFa (2. Juni 2010)

2RaFa schrieb:


> Mal sehen, ob ich es mir wieder zutrauen kann; evtl. müsste ich unterwegs aussteigen!



werde heute doch erst gar nicht mit "einsteigen" können nach einem Probelauf: noch zu schlapp für Euch!
Bis ein ander Mal!


----------



## Montana (2. Juni 2010)

2RaFa schrieb:


> werde heute doch erst gar nicht mit "einsteigen" können nach einem Probelauf: noch zu schlapp für Euch!
> Bis ein ander Mal!



Hey welcome back , altes Haus  ... mit geht es ähnlich ... habe kein Rad mit und werde daher heute Abend _leider_ nur ein wenig durch die Südheide düsen. 

Grüße an Alle.

Guido


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (2. Juni 2010)

2RaFa schrieb:


> werde heute doch erst gar nicht mit "einsteigen" können nach einem Probelauf: noch zu schlapp für Euch!
> Bis ein ander Mal!



Soviel sind wir heute gar nicht gefahren. Waren grad mal 30km und 500hm.
Und tempo war auch recht gemütlich. Lag glaub ich daran das der guide heute mit 15kg und 2.4er bereifung an den start gegangen ist
Nächste woche werd ich auf jeden fall auch wieder mit dem schweren Gerät anrücken, der perfekte Zeitpunkt zum wiedereinsteigen
(das gilt auch für guido, sven und alle anderen die sich drücken    )

wünsche allen einen schönen Feiertag
Björn


----------



## jenzz (3. Juni 2010)

BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:


> 15kg und 2.4er bereifung


  Wie das??


----------



## Montana (3. Juni 2010)

BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:


> Soviel sind wir heute gar nicht gefahren. Waren grad mal 30km und 500hm.
> Und tempo war auch recht gemütlich. Lag glaub ich daran das der guide heute mit 15kg und 2.4er bereifung an den start gegangen ist
> Nächste woche werd ich auf jeden fall auch wieder mit dem schweren Gerät anrücken, der perfekte Zeitpunkt zum wiedereinsteigen
> (das gilt auch für guido, sven und alle anderen die sich drücken    )
> ...



Bitte noch `nen Bleigürtel, dann passt das fast  Bin gerne bald wieder mal dabei 

Gruß Guido

P.S. Die Übergabe hat jedenfalls prima gepasst ... nähere Infos siehe auch http://www.der-demograf.de/


----------



## Kettenfresser (3. Juni 2010)

BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:


> Soviel sind wir heute gar nicht gefahren. Waren grad mal 30km und 500hm.
> Und tempo war auch recht gemütlich. Lag glaub ich daran das der guide heute mit 15kg und 2.4er bereifung an den start gegangen ist
> Nächste woche werd ich auf jeden fall auch wieder mit dem schweren Gerät anrücken, der perfekte Zeitpunkt zum wiedereinsteigen
> (das gilt auch für guido, sven und alle anderen die sich drücken    )
> ...



Hmmm .... halte ich schon mal fest den Termin . Wenn es nicht regnet bin ich dabei . 
Jetzt muss der Guido aber auch kommen


----------



## 2RaFa (3. Juni 2010)

Montana schrieb:


> Bitte noch `nen Bleigürtel, dann passt das fast  Bin gerne bald wieder mal dabei
> 
> Gruß Guido



Hallo Guido, 
deinen Wiedereinstieg möchte ich auf keinen Fall verpassen!
wenn du wieder mitmachst, werde ich wenn irgendwie möglich auch dabei sein; den "Bleigürtel" habe ich seit Monaten sowieso umhängen (krankheitsspezifisch!). 
wann feiern wir gemeinsam Premiere in 2010?
aber wegen meines "Bleigürtels" bitte nur bei schönem Wetter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## papa-free-rider (3. Juni 2010)

servus zusammen,
 na das hört sich ja genau nach der richtigen Runde für mich an.Da will ich abei sein.

bis dene,

dominik


----------



## Schildbürger (3. Juni 2010)

Da hat es sich ergeben das ich mal Mittwochs im "KF" mitfahren kann und gerate dann prompt an die schnelle Truppe.  Vielen Dank an Björn fürs Guiding.
Und das das Tempo "gemütlich" war lag wohl eher an mir, hatte ich jedenfalls den Eindruck.
Bei mir waren es dann mit gemütlicher An- und Abreise, 44km, 500hm in 3,03h reiner Fahrzeit.
Bis demnächst mal wieder.


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (3. Juni 2010)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Da hat es sich ergeben das ich mal Mittwochs im "KF" mitfahren kann und gerate dann prompt an die schnelle Truppe.  Vielen Dank an Björn fürs Guiding.
> Und das das Tempo "gemütlich" war lag wohl eher an mir, hatte ich jedenfalls den Eindruck.
> Bei mir waren es dann mit gemütlicher An- und Abreise, 44km, 500hm in 3,03h reiner Fahrzeit.
> Bis demnächst mal wieder.



Na dann sei froh das ich nicht mit meiner 100mm rakete am start war 
Gestern bin ich fast alle anstiege im 1 Gang gefahren 

@jenzz: Die Firma vom Teggernsee war ziemlich flott Gestern um 16:30 war übergabe bei bike & skate  War zwar ein wenig stressig aber um 18:30 war ich doch noch in Brück.


----------



## Kettenfresser (3. Juni 2010)

BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:


> Na dann sei froh das ich nicht mit meiner 100mm rakete am start war
> Gestern bin ich *fast alle anstiege im 1 Gang gefahren *
> 
> @jenzz: Die Firma vom Teggernsee war ziemlich flott Gestern um 16:30 war übergabe bei bike & skate  War zwar ein wenig stressig aber um 18:30 war ich doch noch in Brück.



ich fahre die immer im ersten Gang


----------



## jenzz (3. Juni 2010)

Ich komm nächstes Mal einfach mit meinem "Bügeleisen", dann braucht sich  keiner Sorgen über das Tempo zu machen. Damit bin ich garantiert der langsamste, da ist der Bleigurt nämlich schon mit eingebaut . Ne Pause im Biergarten ist dann aber Pflicht...


----------



## PoliceCar (4. Juni 2010)

2RaFa schrieb:


> Wiedereinstieg möchte ich auf keinen Fall verpassen!
> ... bitte nur bei schönem Wetter!



Na, bald ist ja FußballWM. Die ideale Zeit für endlose konditionsspendende Rennradkilometer. Da werde ich endlose Straßen-km spulen. Kannst ja mitkommen, mit Stollenreifen quasi als Handicap ... 
Allerdings bin ich z. Zt. schon recht gut drauf ... 
Der Alpencross ruft ... 

_PS: Dein Zitat habe ich jetzt von der ursprünglichen Aussage befreit ..._


----------



## FranG (4. Juni 2010)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Die ideale Zeit für endlose konditionsspendende Rennradkilometer.


Da hätte ich eine Empfehlung: Sonntach zum Fritten futtern nach Belgien: http://www.bybike.de/ 
Zwar nicht endlos, aber immerhin 225. Es gibt wohl noch freie Plätze...
Frank


----------



## Edwich (8. Juni 2010)

Servus,

  ich bin der Erich und Wohne nun seit einem halben Jahr in Köln Höhenberg.
  Da der nächstgelegene Wald zum Biken der Königsforst ist, denke ich, dass ich hier richtig gelandet bin. In meiner früheren Wohngegend kannte ich mich im Wald recht gut aus, nur hier im Königsforst kenne ich noch gar nichts. Daher suche ich jemanden der Lust auf ein paar nette Kilometer durch den Königsforst hat und ein paar interessante Routen (Singeltrails, DH-Strecken) kennt.


  Gruß Erich


----------



## Montana (8. Juni 2010)

Edwich schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ich bin der Erich und Wohne nun seit einem halben Jahr in Köln Höhenberg.
> Da der nächstgelegene Wald zum Biken der Königsforst ist, denke ich, dass ich hier richtig gelandet bin. In meiner früheren Wohngegend kannte ich mich im Wald recht gut aus, nur hier im Königsforst kenne ich noch gar nichts. Daher suche ich jemanden der Lust auf ein paar nette Kilometer durch den Königsforst hat und ein paar interessante Routen (Singeltrails, DH-Strecken) kennt.
> ...



Komm doch einfach mittwochs zum Treff in Köln-Brück ... das wird Dir mit Sicherheit gefallen.

Gruß Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jenzz (9. Juni 2010)

Montana schrieb:


> Komm doch einfach mittwochs zum Treff in Köln-Brück


Bei dem Thema fällt mir auf: es ist ja noch gar kein Termin ausgeschrieben! Ich kann leider nichts einstellen, weil ich nicht weiß ob ich rechtzeitig da sein kann. Aber _wenn _ich es schaffe würd ich mich natürlich gern einer schönen Tour anschließen  Laut wetter.com fällt die fragliche Zeit ziemlich genau in eine Regenpause...


----------



## i-men (9. Juni 2010)

Ich bin leider heute und nächste Woche auch raus.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (9. Juni 2010)

i-men schrieb:


> Ich bin leider heute und nächste Woche auch raus.



Genauso bei mir


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (9. Juni 2010)

ich weiß auch noch nicht ob ich es schaffe


----------



## Jerd (9. Juni 2010)

Wenn ihr heute eine Biergartenrunde dreht, komme ich in den Biergarten nach  - ich komme erst um 19:30 hier weg.


----------



## PoliceCar (9. Juni 2010)

Jerd schrieb:


> Wenn ihr heute eine Biergartenrunde dreht, komme ich in den Biergarten nach  - ich komme erst um 19:30 hier weg.




Keine Tour, kein Biergarten ^^



Bin leider selber Mittwochs eher nicht mehr verfügbar. Es müssen derzeit einige andere Dinge in den Vordergrund gestellt werden. Sry ... 

Trainings-km ballere ich mir allerdings nach wie vor in unregelmäßigen Zeitschlitzen so viele wie möglich rein ...
Aktuelle Jahres-km: 1500. Sollte ich also doch wider Erwarten zwischendurch einmal auftauchen: No mercy ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jerd (9. Juni 2010)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Keine Tour, kein Biergarten ^^



Vielleicht schreibt jemand für 19:00 Uhr eine Tour aus, wenn niemand um 18:30 Uhr kann?


----------



## Montana (9. Juni 2010)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Keine Tour, kein Biergarten ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was ist denn da los? Bitte um PN 

Gratulation zum guten Training, wollte ich ja eigentlich auch starten aber so gehts auch ... habe ja kein so großes Ziel vor Augen. 

Grüße an Alle.


----------



## ofi (9. Juni 2010)

Steuert ihr eigentlich auch die Hardt an auf euren Touren?


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (9. Juni 2010)

ofi schrieb:


> Steuert ihr eigentlich auch die Hardt an auf euren Touren?


Hey ofi
Jepp tun wir, die touren die ich dieses jahr geguided habe gingen entweder richtung haardt - alte dombach oder lüderich.


----------



## ofi (9. Juni 2010)

BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:


> Hey ofi
> Jepp tun wir, die touren die ich dieses jahr geguided habe gingen entweder richtung haardt - alte dombach oder lüderich.


 
bin nämlich gestern zur haardt gefahren und könnte mir vorstellen, dass man da ganz gute trails zum runterballern hat. bin einen ziemlich steilen und coolen trail hochgefahren und hab ihn beim runterfahren leider mit nem nem anderen verwechselt. der war zwar auch nett aber der andere war besser. glaube da sind einige oder? bräuchte da mal mal ne einführung und schließ mich mal an bei euch demnächst. gefällt mir auf jeden fall deutlich besser als der königsforst wo es ja glaub ich bis auf ein paar trails bei forsbach nichts gibt ausser zehnspuhrigen waldautobahnen.


----------



## papa-free-rider (9. Juni 2010)

@ ofi

da drehe ich immer meine kurzen Runden-dafür ist es perfekt. Wenn du Lust hast drehen wir da mal ne Runde.

ride on

papa-free-rider


----------



## Montana (9. Juni 2010)

ofi schrieb:


> .... gefällt mir auf jeden fall deutlich besser als der königsforst wo es ja glaub ich bis auf ein paar trails bei forsbach nichts gibt ausser zehnspuhrigen waldautobahnen.




  ... das meinen Viele. 

Dann lass Dich mal überraschen


----------



## Kettenfresser (9. Juni 2010)

Montana schrieb:


> ... das meinen Viele.
> 
> Dann lass Dich mal überraschen



Stimmt im Köfo gibt es viele  Trails . Du musst nur einen kennen der dir die zeigt


----------



## papa-free-rider (9. Juni 2010)

auf dem rumpel-dh in der hardt haben kids  im unteren Teil einen kicker gebaut also VORSICHT- kann rechts umfahren werden


----------



## Jerd (9. Juni 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Stimmt im Köfo gibt es viele  Trails . Du musst nur einen kennen der dir die zeigt



Hmm, wenn ich den Lüderich nicht mitzähle, komme ich auf 5 oder 6, in der Hardt fallen mir auf Anhieb mehr ein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ofi (9. Juni 2010)

Jerd schrieb:


> Hmm, wenn ich den Lüderich nicht mitzähle, komme ich auf 5 oder 6, in der Hardt fallen mir auf Anhieb mehr ein


 
Im KöFo kenn ich glaub ich alles was vom Tütberg runtergeht, den Schweineweg, den oberen Trail auf dem man unten an gleicher Stelle rauskommt, dann noch den, wo man unten in der nähe der Polizeiwache rauskommt, dann den sogenannten Spielplatz und die Abfahrt dahinter nach Sülze runter und über den Lüderich bin ich auch schon ein zweimal gefahren. Ist aber alles mitlerweile recht langweilig geworden. Wenns da noch mehr gibt immer her damit!



papa-free-rider schrieb:


> auf dem rumpel-dh in der hardt haben kids im unteren Teil einen kicker gebaut also VORSICHT- kann rechts umfahren werden


 
meinst du das kleine Holzding? Das hab ich erwischt, das war auf dem "falschen" Trail runter. Ist ein Reitweg glaub ich oder? Der Trail auf dem ich hochgefahren bin war teilweise sehr schmal(nur ne tiefe Rinne), teils verblockt und ging ziemlich durchs Gebüsch. Letztes Jahr hab ich noch eine andere nette Abfahrt erwischt (glaub ich zumindest), würd ich aber auch niemals mehr wiederfinden.



papa-free-rider schrieb:


> @ ofi
> 
> da drehe ich immer meine kurzen Runden-dafür ist es perfekt. Wenn du Lust hast drehen wir da mal ne Runde.
> 
> ...


 
komm ich gern drauf zurück, maybe am Wochenende? Morgen bin ich in Leverkusen unterwegs und lass mir neue Trails zeigen.
Auf jeden Fall hab ich einige Traileinstiege gesehen, die ich gerne ausprobiert hätte. Hatte aber zu wenig gefuttert um mehrmals hochzufahren. 
Fährt noch jemand aus Köln aus zentrumsnähe dahin? Ich komm aus der Südstadt...


----------



## papa-free-rider (9. Juni 2010)

wenn du hinter dem freibad rausgekommen bist - dann reden wir vom gleichen.
wobei ich den gaul sehen will der da rauf oder runter geht


----------



## papa-free-rider (9. Juni 2010)

wenn wetter am we passt bin ich auf jeden fall wieder in der hardt.
melde dich einfach mal.


----------



## ofi (9. Juni 2010)

Ja, mach ich. Wetter wird ja optimal zum biken am WE. 
Wen aus diesem Thread hatte ich eigentlich auf der SIT Tour im Frühjahr kennengelernt? Hatten am Altenberger Dom kurz gequatscht.


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (9. Juni 2010)

ofi schrieb:


> Ja, mach ich. Wetter wird ja optimal zum biken am WE.
> Wen aus diesem Thread hatte ich eigentlich auf der SIT Tour im Frühjahr kennengelernt? Hatten am Altenberger Dom kurz gequatscht.



Das waren Jenzz und ich
Ich wohne in Kalk, gemeinsamme anfahrt ist also kein problem.
Grüß Jürgen morgen von mir, bin demnächst donnerstags auch noch mal in schlebusch dabei. Das ist zeitlich leider nur immer sehr sehr knapp.


----------



## Jerd (10. Juni 2010)

ofi schrieb:


> Im KöFo kenn ich glaub ich alles was vom Tütberg runtergeht, den Schweineweg, den oberen Trail auf dem man unten an gleicher Stelle rauskommt, dann noch den, wo man unten in der nähe der Polizeiwache rauskommt, dann den sogenannten Spielplatz und die Abfahrt dahinter nach Sülze runter und über den Lüderich bin ich auch schon ein zweimal gefahren. Ist aber alles mitlerweile recht langweilig geworden. Wenns da noch mehr gibt immer her damit!



Mit der Polizeistation meinst du den, der am Gebüsch entlang so zwischen 2 Wiesen runter geht nach Untereschbach? Den hatte ich schon ganz vergessen...

Mehr in der Kategorie Spielplatz-Abfahrt (aka Sülze-DH) oder Tütberg gibt es leider im KF nicht (zumindest nicht das ich das kennen würde). 

Aber in der Nachbarschaft gibt es noch ganz nette Trails, etwa zwischen Herkenrath und Immekeppel. Die sind allerdings schwer zu einer guten Tour zu verbinden, da sie etwas verstreut liegen.


----------



## Schildbürger (10. Juni 2010)

Am Wochenende wäre ich bei einer Hardt Erkundung auch dabei.
Trails ohne Ende.
Als Treffpunkt schlage ich das Kreishaus vor, da gibt es auch Parkplätze.

Sa. Nachmittag oder Sonntag Vor.-/ Nachmittag?
Ich stelle dann einen Termin ins LMB.


----------



## papa-free-rider (10. Juni 2010)

also sonntag vormittag wäre ich dabei oder wens wetter passt auch samstag nachmittag
ich schlisse mich der Mehrheit an

ride on
dominik


----------



## Jerd (10. Juni 2010)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Am Wochenende wäre ich bei einer Hardt Erkundung auch dabei.
> Trails ohne Ende.
> Als Treffpunkt schlage ich das Kreishaus vor, da gibt es auch Parkplätze.
> 
> ...



Samstag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ofi (10. Juni 2010)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Am Wochenende wäre ich bei einer Hardt Erkundung auch dabei.
> Trails ohne Ende.
> Als Treffpunkt schlage ich das Kreishaus vor, da gibt es auch Parkplätze.
> 
> ...


 
Samstag Nachmittag hört sich gut an. Wo ist das Kreishaus?


----------



## papa-free-rider (10. Juni 2010)

@ofi 
würdest du mit der bahn oder mit dem auto kommen? wenn du mit der bahn kommst könnten wir von bensberg aus zum kreishaus fahren (ca.5 min)
ansonsten heisst die Straße "Am Rübezahlwald" in Bergisch Gladbach-Heidkamp.


----------



## Schildbürger (10. Juni 2010)

So, ich habe den Termin Online gestellt.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10330
Passt es so? Zeit habe ich genug.


----------



## papa-free-rider (10. Juni 2010)

wann wärst du denn dann ca. am Kreishaus? 

gruß

dominik


----------



## ofi (10. Juni 2010)

papa-free-rider schrieb:


> @ofi
> würdest du mit der bahn oder mit dem auto kommen? wenn du mit der bahn kommst könnten wir von bensberg aus zum kreishaus fahren (ca.5 min)
> ansonsten heisst die Straße "Am Rübezahlwald" in Bergisch Gladbach-Heidkamp.


 
Ich schau mal am Samstag morgen was der Kopf macht und entscheide dann wie ich komme. Entweder mit dem Auto oder Anfahrt mit dem Rad. Mir wär ein Treffpunkt an der Grube Cox ganz recht aber ich schau mir das nochmal an.


----------



## jenzz (10. Juni 2010)

Schade, Samstag kann ich leider nicht mit. Aber ich wollte am Sonntag ne längere Runde KöFo-Tütberg-Lüderich fahren. Bin grad dabei ein paar Wellness-Tracks zu einer Tour zusammen zu basteln, werden wohl so 60km / 900hm ab dem Parkplatz in Brück - Training für X-Hardt!  Falls jemand Lust hat mitzufahren würd ich mich natürlich freuen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## papa-free-rider (10. Juni 2010)

sollte es am samstag regnen und die tour ausfallen würde ich am sonntag mitfahren, am liebsten dann ab dem Tütberg - wenns ok ist?


----------



## Schildbürger (10. Juni 2010)

14:00Uhr ist Abfahrt am Kreishaus, ich denke das ich so 13:45Uhr dort eintreffen werde.
Die Grube Cox ist nicht weit davon weg, ca. 250m. Guckst du hier:
http://maps.google.de/maps?q=bergis...75156,7.146327&spn=0.006634,0.016158&t=h&z=16
1x die um Ecke herum quasi. 
Parken ist an der Grube Cox aber schlecht, daher das Kreishaus. Dahinter gehts gleich in den Wald...


----------



## Kettenfresser (10. Juni 2010)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> 14:00Uhr ist Abfahrt am Kreishaus, ich denke das ich so 13:45Uhr dort eintreffen werde.
> Die Grube Cox ist nicht weit davon weg, ca. 250m. Guckst du hier:
> http://maps.google.de/maps?q=bergis...75156,7.146327&spn=0.006634,0.016158&t=h&z=16
> 1x die um Ecke herum quasi.
> Parken ist an der Grube Cox aber schlecht, daher das Kreishaus. Dahinter gehts gleich in den Wald...



Wenn Ihr mich mit nimmt  bin ich auch dabei  Gibt es da auch Parkplätze ???


----------



## Edwich (10. Juni 2010)

Hi,
wenn ich am Samstag frühzeitig aus Duisburg zurück bin, würde ich auch gerne mitkommen.

Erich


----------



## Schildbürger (10. Juni 2010)

Es ist jeder willkommen zum Mitfahren. 
Sven, ich habe die Ehre . Und am Kreishaus sind auch genug Parkplätze.


----------



## Kettenfresser (10. Juni 2010)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Es ist jeder willkommen zum Mitfahren.
> *Sven, ich habe die Ehre *. Und am Kreishaus sind auch genug Parkplätze.



Na dann bin ich mal gespannt was du alles auftischt


----------



## papa-free-rider (11. Juni 2010)

sorry muss leider für morgen absagen - muss leider arbeiten
auf ein nächstes mal! viel Spaß den anderen

@jenzz würdest du mich am Sonntag mitnehmen- allerdings erst ab Forsbach oder man trifft sich auf dem Tütberg an dem großen Haus.

schöne grüße

dominik


----------



## MTB-Kao (11. Juni 2010)

Hardt aber herzlich:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6518

Wer Montag mitkommen mag einfach anmelden


----------



## jenzz (11. Juni 2010)

papa-free-rider schrieb:


> @jenzz würdest du mich am Sonntag mitnehmen


 Ja klar. Hab auch nen LMB-Termin reingesetzt, genauen Treffpunkt können wir ja noch bequatschen


----------



## papa-free-rider (11. Juni 2010)

@jenzz

konditionell werde ich mich wahrscheinlich schon früher wieder ausklinken - da kann ich sicher noch nicht mithalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (11. Juni 2010)

ja der ist z.Z echt fit unser Jenzz


----------



## PoliceCar (11. Juni 2010)

ofi schrieb:


> ... als der königsforst wo es ja glaub ich *bis auf ein paar trails bei forsbach nichts gibt ausser zehnspuhrigen waldautobahnen*.



... geht so. Guckst Du hier ... 

Oder Du erweiterst den KöFo. So wie ich heute zur Fußballzeit ^^





Garantiert sind alle Trails von mir geklaut. Es soll ja Leute geben, die geklaute Trails als ihre eigenen ausgeben ... 

Es war alles dabei. Z.B.: SpielplatzDH, Männeraufstieg, Schiebestrecken bergauf und sogar ein SchiebeDH ... 

PC


----------



## Montana (11. Juni 2010)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> ...
> Garantiert sind alle Trails von mir geklaut. Es soll ja Leute geben, die geklaute Trails als ihre eigenen ausgeben ...  ...
> 
> PC



Hallo, nun lass doch mal den armen Jerd in Ruhe


----------



## PoliceCar (12. Juni 2010)

Montana schrieb:


> Hallo, nun lass doch mal den armen Jerd in Ruhe



... öhömm, auch eine Variante ... 
Nee, ich dachte da konkret an jemand anderes. Unser Sven, alias Kettenfresser wird das schon verstehen ... 

Ist aber nur Spaß ...


----------



## onkeldueres (12. Juni 2010)

ofi schrieb:


> bin nämlich gestern zur haardt gefahren und könnte mir vorstellen, dass man da ganz gute trails zum runterballern hat. bin einen ziemlich steilen und coolen trail hochgefahren und hab ihn beim runterfahren leider mit nem nem anderen verwechselt. der war zwar auch nett aber der andere war besser. glaube da sind einige oder? bräuchte da mal mal ne einführung und schließ mich mal an bei euch demnächst. gefällt mir auf jeden fall deutlich besser als der königsforst wo es ja glaub ich bis auf ein paar trails bei forsbach nichts gibt ausser zehnspuhrigen waldautobahnen.



Zum Glück gibts viele die so denken


----------



## ofi (12. Juni 2010)

onkeldueres schrieb:


> Zum Glück gibts viele die so denken


 
Na für nen CC Fahrer gehts im KöFo warscheinlich mächtig ab


----------



## Kettenfresser (12. Juni 2010)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> ... öhömm, auch eine Variante ...
> Nee, ich dachte da konkret an jemand anderes. Unser Sven, alias Kettenfresser wird das schon verstehen ...
> 
> Ist aber nur Spaß ...



Das weiß ich doch


----------



## Oliver111182 (12. Juni 2010)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> 14:00Uhr ist Abfahrt am Kreishaus, ich denke das ich so 13:45Uhr dort eintreffen werde.
> Die Grube Cox ist nicht weit davon weg, ca. 250m. Guckst du hier:
> http://maps.google.de/maps?q=bergis...75156,7.146327&spn=0.006634,0.016158&t=h&z=16
> 1x die um Ecke herum quasi.
> Parken ist an der Grube Cox aber schlecht, daher das Kreishaus. Dahinter gehts gleich in den Wald...



Guten Morgen zusammen.

Ich werde auch mal vorbeischauen, trage mich vorsichtshalber aber mal nicht ein. Hab mir Anfang der Woche was gezerrt. Werde jetzt mal ins Studio, schauen, ob es wieder belastbar ist. Daher nicht zu lange warten, falls ich um 14:05 nicht da bin.


----------



## Kettenfresser (12. Juni 2010)

Wie sehen denn die Wetteraussichten für die Hardt heute aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oliver111182 (12. Juni 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Wie sehen denn die Wetteraussichten für die Hardt heute aus.



Wird langsam etwas heller, Straßen trocknen auch wieder ab. in 3 Stunden sollte sich da noch einiges zum Besseren wenden, denke (oder hoffe) ich.

Quote
Das Wetter in Bergisch Gladbach
In Bergisch Gladbach fällt vormittags und auch am Nachmittag Regen bei Temperaturen von 14 bis 17°C. 
Abends gibt es in Bergisch Gladbach lockere Bewölkung bei Temperaturen von 14 bis 19°C. In der Nacht ist es überwiegend klar mit vereinzelten Wolken und das Thermometer fällt auf 9°C. 
Der Wind weht leicht aus nordwestlicher Richtung mit Geschwindigkeiten bis zu 11 km/h.
Unqoute


----------



## Schildbürger (12. Juni 2010)

Im Moment fallen hier ein paar Tropfen, mehr wird das wohl nicht werden. 
Ist aber kein Dauernieseln.
Bis nachher!


----------



## Kettenfresser (12. Juni 2010)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Im Moment fallen hier ein paar Tropfen, mehr wird das wohl nicht werden.
> Ist aber kein Dauernieseln.
> Bis nachher!



OK wenn es nur Tropfen sind , dann werde ich dabei sein


----------



## papa-free-rider (12. Juni 2010)

@ jenzz 

da haben wir aber glück das wir  heute keine zeit hatten - bei dem S..wetter !


----------



## jenzz (12. Juni 2010)

papa-free-rider schrieb:


> @ jenzz
> 
> da haben wir aber glück das wir  heute keine zeit hatten - bei dem S..wetter !


jau, morgen sind dann auch die Trails schön griffig 




papa-free-rider schrieb:


> auf dem Tütberg an dem großen Haus.


 Da weiß ich jetzt leider nicht so genau was du meinst. Wenn du aus Bensberg kommst würd ich sonst folgenden Treffpunkt vorschlagen: Gib mal bei Google Maps "steinhaus bergisch gladbach" ein. Da müßten wir dann gegen 11.30h vorbeikommen.


----------



## papa-free-rider (12. Juni 2010)

ich meinte das haus oberhalb vom schweineweg. aber dein treffpunkt is auch gut - da kann man von da aus gemütlich richtung tütberg radeln.
also dann bis morgen 11:30.

gruss dominik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jerd (12. Juni 2010)

Trotz Regen eine nette Runde mit @Schildbürger. Immer wieder schön!

Hat jemand Daten? Mein Tacho ist nach der Hardt verreckt.


----------



## Tazz (12. Juni 2010)

Jerd schrieb:


> Trotz Regen eine nette Runde mit @Schildbürger. Immer wieder schön!
> 
> Hat jemand Daten? Mein Tacho ist nach der Hardt verreckt.



Sach mal , da suche ich euren Fred ..... und Du schreibst hier rein ?


----------



## Edwich (12. Juni 2010)

Hi,
ja das gefiel mir heute auch recht gut. War teilweise zwar etwas glatt aber denoch ganz lustig. 
Ich habe 18,29 km und 444 Hm auf dem Tacho, ist aber nur der Teil, bis wir uns dann in zwei Gruppen geteilt hatten.

Gruß Erich


----------



## Jerd (12. Juni 2010)

Tazz schrieb:


> Sach mal , da suche ich euren Fred ..... und Du schreibst hier rein ?



Naja, weil doch die Verabredung auch hier im Thread war...

Nächsten Samstag fahre ich wieder in Odenthal, im anderen Fred


----------



## Schildbürger (12. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
ich möchte mich bei allen Mitfahrerinnen und Mitfahrern bedanken!
Angemeldet waren 10 und als wir losfuhren waren wir 13, Sorry da habe ich ein wenig die Übersicht verloren. 
Es hat wirklich viel Spaß gemacht kreuz und quer durch die Hardt zu fahren.

Ein bisschen was zu Spielen gab es in der Schluchter Heide.
Danke auch für die zeitweilige Unterstützung durch die Co Guides Ralf @Konfuzius und Gerd @Jerd, da gab es noch neue Erkenntnisse (Trails).
Danke an Tazz für die Fotos hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7254784&postcount=1153

Leider hat es doch mehr Regen gegeben als ich gedacht hatte, hat aber dann aufgehört.
Bis demnächst mal wieder. 

Edit: Die Threads hier sind nach Gebieten geordnet... 
Von daher passen die Hardt und die Schluchter Heide hier rein. 
Wenn es was in Altenberg / Odenthal gibt, dann schreibe ich es nicht hier rein.
Zumal immer wieder bemängelt wird, das es hier zu wenig Tourangebote gibt.


----------



## Tazz (12. Juni 2010)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Danke an Tazz für die Fotos hier:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7254784&postcount=1153


Sehr gerne 




Schildbürger schrieb:


> Edit: Die Threads hier sind nach Gebieten geordnet...



Nee, Team III ist überall zu finden


----------



## Kettenfresser (12. Juni 2010)

Teil 1/2 

So nachdem das Rad geputzt , ich gedusch und gegessen habe, lasse ich dir Tour von meinen geistigen Auge noch mal passieren .

Es waren sehr viele Biker dem Ausruf von Helmut gefolt und so habe ich seit sehr langer Zeit mal wieder alte Bekannte getroffen. 
100m nach dem Start wurde dann schon mal eine Kette geflickt. Oh das fängt nicht gut an  aber die Gruppe hat sich gegenseitig geholfen. 

Weiter ging es in die Hardt wo die Berge für mich zumindest zu hoch waren. So war dann die Rolle als Backguide meiner , aber Jens versuchte immer wieder mit einzufangen und vor dich her zu treiben. An Hand des Freilaufes konnte ich Ihn jedoch hören wie er mir im Nacken hing. ..... weiter anderer 
Thread


----------



## ultra2 (12. Juni 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Teil 1/2
> 
> So nachdem das Rad geputzt , ich gedusch und gegessen habe, lasse ich dir Tour von meinen geistigen Auge noch mal passieren .
> 
> ...



Der Freilauf ist die moderne Trommel der Galere.


----------



## Kettenfresser (12. Juni 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Der Freilauf ist die moderne Trommel der Galere.



Stimmt  sonst wäre ich noch weiter hinten gefahren  , aber die Tasse als Kingel finde ich auch nicht schlecht .


----------



## Tazz (12. Juni 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Stimmt  sonst wäre ich noch weiter hinten gefahren  , aber die Tasse als Kingel finde ich auch nicht schlecht .




Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa die ist cool 





sozusagen Rennkrötencool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schildbürger (12. Juni 2010)

Die Klingeltasse ist echt Klasse!
Da sollte das ganze Team III als Markenzeichen mit ausgestattet werden.


----------



## Oliver111182 (12. Juni 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> 100m nach dem Start wurde dann schon mal eine Kette geflickt. Oh das fängt nicht gut an  aber die Gruppe hat sich gegenseitig geholfen.



Ups, das war dann wohl meine Wenigkeit 

Da tritt man am ersten Hügel an und schon gibt das Metall meinen Kräften nach 

Danke nochmals für die schnelle Hilfe. Kettenschloss hatte ich dabei, Nietgerät lag zu Hause  Aber da konnte mir @Jerd ja sehr gut aushelfen.

Auch die zwei fleißigen Hände von (  ) waren sehr hilfreich. Den Rest der Tour hat soweit fast alles geklappt...


----------



## papa-free-rider (13. Juni 2010)

@jenzz

bei mir gibt es eine kleine Planänderung: werde in Altenberg biken gehen - kleine Explorerrunde! Also euch viel Spaß !

gruß

dominik


----------



## jenzz (13. Juni 2010)

Alles klar, weiß ich Bescheid. Altenberg ist natürlich auch sehr cool, aber ich muß noch ein paar Körner sammeln für nächsten Sonntag...


----------



## PoliceCar (13. Juni 2010)

jenzz schrieb:


> Alles klar, weiß ich Bescheid. Altenberg ist natürlich auch sehr cool, aber *ich muß noch ein paar Körner sammeln für nächsten Sonntag*...



Gibt es da einen idealeren Tag als heute? 


moderate Temperaturen
Fußball bis zum abwinken
leere Straßen ...
Also nix wie rauf aufs *Rennrad* und Kondition boltzen ... 

So were ich es zumindest heute Nachmittag machen ...


----------



## Enrgy (13. Juni 2010)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Gibt es da einen idealeren Tag als heute?



Genau 
bis eben war Le Mans, und bis zu Nascar um 19h bleibt nun noch Zeit für ein nettes Ründchen...


----------



## Oliver111182 (13. Juni 2010)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Gibt es da einen idealeren Tag als heute?
> 
> 
> moderate Temperaturen
> ...



Ich weiß nicht, was es ist, aber irgendwie verwandelt sich bei diesen Ereignissen das Rennrad immer in ein Pittermännchen


----------



## MTB-Kao (14. Juni 2010)

Nochmal zur Erinnerung:

Hardt aber herzlich:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6518

Wer heute mitkommen mag einfach anmelden


----------



## PoliceCar (14. Juni 2010)

Oliver111182 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, was es ist, aber irgendwie verwandelt sich bei diesen Ereignissen das Rennrad immer in ein Pittermännchen



... jeder so, wie er will ... 
Ich für meinen Teil habe mir gestern keinen Fußknall angeschaut. Sehr zum Mißfallen der Family. Irgendwie finde ich es strange einer zig-Milliardenveranstaltung mit höchstbezahlten jungen satten Sportlern zuzujubeln. Die Welt hat wirklich dringendere Probleme zu lösen ... 

Oder: Ich will Sport machen, nicht gucken ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (14. Juni 2010)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> ... jeder so, wie er will ...
> Ich für meinen Teil habe mir gestern keinen Fußknall angeschaut. Sehr zum Mißfallen der Family. Irgendwie finde ich es strange einer zig-Milliardenveranstaltung mit höchstbezahlten jungen satten Sportlern zuzujubeln. Die Welt hat wirklich dringendere Probleme zu lösen ...
> 
> Oder: Ich will Sport machen, nicht gucken ...




Brot und Spiele .....

Das hat immer funktioniert und wird immer funktionieren 


Gruß & bis Samstag


----------



## ultra2 (14. Juni 2010)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> ... jeder so, wie er will ...
> Die Welt hat wirklich dringendere Probleme zu lösen ...
> 
> Oder: Ich will Sport machen, nicht gucken ...



Da stehen wir uns ja nicht gegenseitig im Weg. Während du die Probleme der Welt löst, gucke ich Fußball.

Und das eine schließt das andere ja nicht aus.


----------



## PoliceCar (14. Juni 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Während du die Probleme der Welt löst, gucke ich Fußball.



... dann kriegste aber nicht mit, wenn die Welt aufgrund meines Engagements besser geworden ist ^^

... und jetzt ab in den KöFo. _Nach Feierabend natürlich ..._


----------



## ultra2 (14. Juni 2010)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> ... dann kriegste aber nicht mit, wenn die Welt aufgrund meines Engagements besser geworden ist ^^



Doch, doch in der Halbzeitpause.


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (14. Juni 2010)

Ich hab für Mittwoch mal nen Termin eingetragen.
hier geht es zur Anmeldung
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10342


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (14. Juni 2010)

Tazz schrieb:


> Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa die ist cool
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die klingel ist ja mal cool
Wo gibt es die zu kaufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (14. Juni 2010)

BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:


> Die klingel ist ja mal cool
> Wo gibt es die zu kaufen?



Das kann ich nicht sagen  die habe ich von Petra @Rennkröte  geschenkt bekommen ....


----------



## Jerd (15. Juni 2010)

BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:


> Die klingel ist ja mal cool
> Wo gibt es die zu kaufen?



http://www.manybells-server.com/product_info.php?products_id=91


----------



## Tazz (15. Juni 2010)

Jerd schrieb:


> http://www.manybells-server.com/product_info.php?products_id=91



Cool


----------



## MTB-Kao (17. Juni 2010)

War eine schöne Tour gestern und auf jeden Fall die richtige Entscheidung die überfüllte Hardt zu verlassen um die leeren Trails an der Dombach zu nehmen 

Bis Sonntag. Wenn ich mir den Wetterbericht so anschaue wird es wohl recht matschig werden...


----------



## fdheidkamp (17. Juni 2010)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> War eine schöne Tour gestern und auf jeden Fall die richtige Entscheidung die überfüllte Hardt zu verlassen um die leeren Trails an der Dombach zu nehmen
> 
> Bis Sonntag. Wenn ich mir den Wetterbericht so anschaue wird es wohl recht matschig werden...



Heute morgen war der Wetterbericht wieder besser.

Bringt Gute Laune mit und bleibt auch abends zur Musik dabei.

es wird bestimmt ein schönes und spannendes Fest.

Gruß Frank

www.x-hardt.de


----------



## jokomen (17. Juni 2010)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> War eine schöne Tour gestern und auf jeden Fall die richtige Entscheidung die überfüllte Hardt zu verlassen um die leeren Trails an der Dombach zu nehmen  ..



War ne gute Wahl, nich war...Habt Ihr den netten Trail noch gefunden, den ich Euch dort empfohlen habe ? Habe die Sonne auf meinem Heimhöhenweg noch gut genießen können.


----------



## MTB-Kao (17. Juni 2010)

jokomen schrieb:


> War ne gute Wahl, nich war...Habt Ihr den netten Trail noch gefunden, den ich Euch dort empfohlen habe ?



Ja, haben wir. Der bedarf allerdings noch ein bisschen Trailpflege


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (17. Juni 2010)

Fand auch das es gestern ne schöne tour war, der guide fuhr zwar öfters hinter der truppe her als vorne vor, muss wohl für schnellness noch ein wenig trainieren 
Jürgen deinen trail haben wir gefunden, ein paar wollten den gleich nochmal anfahren
Das hab ich aber auf nächste Woche verschoben, es muss ja ein paar anreize geben nochmal mitzufahren
Meine Beine sind heute morgen auf jedenfall ziemlich platt, bis Sonntag ist jetzt schonen angesagt!


----------



## jokomen (17. Juni 2010)

Ja, ja, ich weiss, ist recht eng dort geworden, aber immer nett zu fahren. Die Masse machts, dann wird es schon wieder.


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (17. Juni 2010)

@fdheidkamp: von wann bis wann kann man am Sonntag die Strecke besichtigen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Kao (17. Juni 2010)

BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:


> @fdheidkamp: von wann bis wann kann man am Sonntag die Strecke besichtigen?



Von 14-15 Uhr


----------



## fdheidkamp (17. Juni 2010)

BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:


> @fdheidkamp: von wann bis wann kann man am Sonntag die Strecke besichtigen?



ab morgens ca 9.30  Uhr ist die Strecke freigegeben, dann fahren bis 10.30 die Kids die ganz kleine Runde und der größere ( längere ) Teil ist frei befahrbar, danach immer zwischen den Rennen jeweils Streckenbesichtigung.

Es hat einige schöne enge Slalomstellen !! 

Gruß Frank


----------



## jenzz (17. Juni 2010)

Hier noch die Grafik des gestrigen Ausritts:





Was neues gelernt hab ich auch mal wieder: die Maßeinheit "1 FranG" kannte ich noch nicht, aber jetzt weiß ich ja was damit gemeint ist!


----------



## Schildbürger (17. Juni 2010)

jokomen schrieb:


> Ja, ja, ich weiss, ist recht eng dort geworden, aber immer nett zu fahren. Die Masse machts, dann wird es schon wieder.


Wenn wir den gleichen Trail meinen, dann ist der jetzt komplett durchgehend fahrbar. 
Ich bin heute mal dort gewesen. Ansonsten brauche ich eine Rückmeldung, als GPS Track, nächste Woche habe ich wieder etwas Zeit.


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (17. Juni 2010)

papa-free-rider schrieb:


> auf dem rumpel-dh in der hardt haben kids  im unteren Teil einen kicker gebaut also VORSICHT- kann rechts umfahren werden



so jetzt weiß ich auch welcher der rumpel dh ist! 
Der kicker ist ja mal echt von kiddies, dahinter nen riesen loch gebudeldt
Mein schöner lieblingstrail verunstaltet


----------



## MTB-Kao (21. Juni 2010)

Hallo KFLer,

schön, dass alle das Rennen ohne Sturz überstanden haben. Letztendlich sahen doch alle recht zufrieden aus  Mir hat's jedenfalls Spaß gemacht.

Diese Woche wird es bei mir wohl nichts mit einer Tour. Zu viele Termine und dann noch Fußball am Mittwoch 

Bis demnächst im Wald
Lars


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (21. Juni 2010)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> schön, dass alle das Rennen ohne Sturz überstanden haben. Letztendlich sahen doch alle recht zufrieden aus  Mir hat's jedenfalls Spaß gemacht.



Fand es auch ne schöne Veranstaltung. Vor allem 14 Uhr Startzeit fand ich sehr langschläfer freundlich Nächstes Jahr werd ich wohl auch wieder starten und dann mit höheren Zielen als nur die 4 Runden zu überstehen!

Mittwoch werd ich auch Fussball schauen, würde aber evtl Dienstag ne runde drehen. hat jemand Interesse? Dann mach in nen Termin.


----------



## jenzz (21. Juni 2010)

Jau hat Bock gemacht, auch wenns sau-anstrengend war!  Nachdem ich ne Nacht drüber geschlafen habe, möchte ich auch meine Aussage von kurz nach dem Rennen ("Mach ich nie wieder!") revidieren  In 3 Wochen ist ja der nächste Rheinland-Cup-Lauf in Pracht... also wenn ich es mir genau überlege.... jemand Lust mitzufahren? 

Dienstag bin ich wenn es zeitlich paßt dabei, aber easy bitte...


----------



## Delgado (21. Juni 2010)

jenzz schrieb:


> Jau hat Bock gemacht, auch wenns sau-anstrengend war!  Nachdem ich ne Nacht drüber geschlafen habe, möchte ich auch meine Aussage von kurz nach dem Rennen ("Mach ich nie wieder!") revidieren  In 3 Wochen ist ja der nächste Rheinland-Cup-Lauf in Pracht... also wenn ich es mir genau überlege.... jemand Lust mitzufahren?
> 
> Dienstag bin ich wenn es zeitlich paßt dabei, aber easy bitte...



In Pracht hat's dann auch eine "richtige" MTB-Strecke 
Müsst Ihr unbedingt hin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (21. Juni 2010)

Wann wär denn in Pracht start (für die senioren fun)? 
Ist der auch langschläfer tauglich?


----------



## jenzz (21. Juni 2010)

Bis auf das Rennen in Daun scheinen die Startzeiten immer gleich zu sein. Als älterer Mensch hat man ja auch gern eine gewisse Regelmäßigkeit . Anfahrt sind gut 70km, geht also auch, und die Infos zur Strecke klingen wirklich gut: "Halfpipe", "Kniebrecher" etc...


----------



## Jerd (22. Juni 2010)

BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:


> Mittwoch werd ich auch Fussball schauen, würde aber evtl Dienstag ne runde drehen. hat jemand Interesse? Dann mach in nen Termin.



Ja, ich hätte Zeit heute abend!


----------



## MTB-Kao (25. Juni 2010)

Montag eintragen, zackzack:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6518

Co-Guides sind gerne willkommen.

Gruß
Lars


----------



## PoliceCar (26. Juni 2010)

OT:

Derzeit ist es ja wirklich schweineheiß. Wenn man Rucksäcke eher ablehnt und Trinkblasen sowieso, hat man beim Fully das Problem einen zweiten Flaschenhalter zu montieren.

Heute habe ich über einen 4-stündigen Trip dieses Befestigungsteil ausprobiert und ich muß sagen: *Ich bin begeistert!* 

Sitzt richtig fest am Lenker, wider Erwarten spüre ich beim Fahren nix und ein blitzschneller Flaschenzugriff ist möglich.

Nachteil: Nun, das Teil sieht wirklich bescheiden aus ...  Wenn die Stylepolizei das sieht, wird das Bike stillgelegt ... 
Deshalb kommt das Teil sobald es wieder kühler ist auch wieder ab. 

PC


----------



## Montana (26. Juni 2010)

Irgend wann muss es halt so sein 

Tschüss KFL  ... es war super schön mit euch  ... nun warten andere Aufgaben 

Grüße an Alle

Guido

P.S. für spezielle Aktivitäten wird es mich ab und zu in diese Ecke treiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (27. Juni 2010)

Montana schrieb:


> Irgend wann muss es halt so sein
> 
> Tschüss KFL  ... es war super schön mit euch  ... nun warten andere Aufgaben
> 
> ...



Soso checkpoint troisdorf, der guido geht fremd
Falls du nochmal in der gegend bist, du bist immer wieder gerne gesehen!

Für alle anderen trail hungrigen heisst es hier eintragen
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10409


----------



## jenzz (28. Juni 2010)

Montana schrieb:


> Irgend wann muss es halt so sein
> 
> Tschüss KFL  ... es war super schön mit euch  ... nun warten andere Aufgaben
> 
> ...



Das ist ja schade, so ein ganz offizieller Abschied. Bin zwar erst Anfang des letzten Jahres zu den KFLern dazu gestoßen, aber irgendwie galt für mich bisher die Gleichung "KFL = Montana". Naja, jedenfalls: Danke Guido für die vielen schönen Mittwochstouren  Die haben ganz wesentlich zu meiner Wiederansteckung mit dem MTB-Virus beigetragen. Und Troisdorf ist ja nun auch nicht aus der Welt, also wenn du nicht mehr auftauchst, rechne damit daß ich demnächst mal den Checkpoint checken komme!


----------



## stardust1234 (28. Juni 2010)

Hi Guido,

schöööööö - Habe diesen KFL Thread auch immer mit Montana verbunden  Schade das wir nicht zusammen fahren konnten, aber was nicht ist kann ja noch werden 

@jenzz
Wie gehts wie stehts? War leider seit dem WP nicht wirklich Radfahren, aber lege nun wieder langsam los  Mal schauen ob Ich zu einem der nächsten Termine dazustoßen kann !

Gruß
Stardust

@Guido
machet jut !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Enrgy (28. Juni 2010)

Wenn man hier mal die ersten Seiten durchscrollt und schaut, wer von damals überhaupt noch im KFL aktiv ist, bleibt nicht mehr viel übrig.

Montana - weggezogen
bernhardwalter - weggezogen
schnegge - weggezogen
juchhu - vertrieben 
usw etc.

Aber der Kölner Raum hat genug Substanz, um den Treff nicht einschlafen zu lassen, wie man sieht. Nur scheint es eher eine umgekehrte Tendenz der Aktivitäten im Jahr zu geben. Früher wurde beinhart bei jedem Wetter, vor allem im Winter und Regen gefahren, derzeit beschränken sich die "Erben" eher auf Schönwetterperioden...


----------



## Montana (28. Juni 2010)

*@ enrgy*

Du hast den _hama_ noch vergessen, der war als Erster weg. 

... und die 1000  anderen _vorübergehend - KFLer -innen_. Die -innen fehlen ja auch schon länger 

Aber Du hast schon recht, der Treff ist in sehr guten Händen  sind halt Weicheier  mit _Freeridetendenz_ ... und ich werde in der nächsten Zeit mit Sicherheit ein paar Leute wiedersehen.

Danke schön an Alle für die netten Grüße und bis bald


----------



## Eifelwolf (28. Juni 2010)

Tja, *Königsforst*, hast Du schon gehört, Dein Königsförster, der "Montana" ist weg...







...der kommt auch nicht mehr wieder.






Ja, schlimm.... erinnerst Du Dich, *Königsforst*, noch an den Regenritt, damals, zu viert, bei Nacht und Kälte...? Nur Du und wir!






So ist das Leben, auch Deines, *Königsforst*: Nichts ist unendlich und für die Ewigkeit.






Kleiner Trost für Dich, *Königsforst*: Montana wohnt jetzt in der Wahner Wüste, unweit der Sieben Berge, das ist nicht so furchtbar weit von Dir entfernt. Du kannst ihn also besuchen gehen und von den alten Zeiten erzählen, und, wie damals, *Königsforst*, Exkursionen planen durch wilde hellerleuchtete Hüttenansammlungen, unerforschte Gegenden... es gibt so viel anzuschauen. Auch, wenn Du, *Königsforst*, so einzigartig bist.






Das Leben wird weitergehen, *Königsforst*, glaube mir, auch für Dich. Neue Guides werden kommen, der Biketreff wird weitergehen... und Du, *Königsforst*, hast doch eine wunderschöne Erinnerung an einen Deiner größten Verehrer: *Montana*!






Go ahead, *Königsforst*!


----------



## MTB-Kao (28. Juni 2010)

Die Hitze...


----------



## PoliceCar (28. Juni 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ... bleibt nicht mehr viel übrig.
> 
> juchhu - vertrieben
> usw etc.



Der ist doch sowieso nie mitgefahren, wenn es in die höheren Lagen des KF ging. Wahner Heide am Zaun entlang hat er aber schon mal geguidet ... 



Montana schrieb:


> Aber Du hast schon recht, der Treff ist in sehr guten Händen  sind halt  Weicheier  mit _Freeridetendenz_  ... und ich werde in der nächsten Zeit mit Sicherheit ein paar Leute  wiedersehen.



Jo, times are changing. 

Ich denke aber derzeit ernsthaft über einen *KF-Treff 50+only* nach.
Mir fehlt allerdings derzeit die Zeit für Regelmäßiges ... 

Schaun mer mal ...


----------



## ultra2 (28. Juni 2010)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> ...Wahner Heide am Zaun entlang hat er aber schon mal geguidet ...



Und sich verfahren.


----------



## Jerd (28. Juni 2010)

Montana schrieb:


> Irgend wann muss es halt so sein
> 
> Tschüss KFL  ... es war super schön mit euch  ... nun warten andere Aufgaben



Tschöh, Guido! Viel Spaß im (nicht ganz so) neuen Gebiet! 

An welchem Wochentag trifft sich denn der Checkpoint? Vielleicht kann ich trotz 24 km Anreise mal vorbei kommen . Oder wir richten mal eine KFL-Wimpel-Übergabe-Kommission ein und besuchen euch zu mehreren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kazamatsuri (29. Juni 2010)

Hallo KFL-er,

danke für die schöne Tour gestern, speziell Dir, Lars, für die Auswahl der Strecke. War wirklich toll, feine Trails ohne Ende, feine Anstiege, ein richtiger Superspot.

Es war sehr schön, mal in einem anderen Revier zu wildern. Wir fahren ja sonst immer in der Ville ab Brühl. Da ist natürlich nix mit Mega-Höhenmetern. Um in der Ville mal 600 Hm zusammenzukriegen, muß man ganz schön (Mini-)Anstiege sammeln. 
 Leider ist ohne Auto der Aktionsradius begrenzt und bei dem Wetter fahre ich nicht mit der Bahn, da schwitzt man ja mehr als auf der Tour selbst...

Wir werden auf jeden Fall wiederkommen und ich plane darüberhinaus, mal mit mehreren Leuten an einem Wochenende oder sonstigem Tag vorbeizukommen, um mehr zu entdecken. Wir werden das mal heute bei unserer Dienstagsrunde ansprechen. Ich hoffe, mit genügend Vorlauf kriegen wir ein paar Leutz organisiert und dann machen wir mal ne Sightseeing bzw. Trailseeingtour bei Euch. Ich melde mich dann früh genug, damit wir alles planen können und einer von Euch uns dann den Guide macht. Gibt es denn außer Lars(MTB-Kao) bei Euch einen "festen" Tourorganisator oder nen Kreis von Leuten, an den ich mich zwecks Organsation wenden kann und der uns ein kleines Orgienpaket für Euer Revier zusammenstellen kann? 

Außerdem möchte ich Euch KFL-er als Dank an dieser Stelle schonmal für einen N8Ride im Herbst bei uns in der Ville einladen. N8Ride, damit Ihr das Hm-Elend bei uns nicht bei Tage sehen müßt.
Genauen Termin machen wir je nach Interessenlage klar...

Viele Grüße

Marcus 
(und die Villereiter)


----------



## jenzz (29. Juni 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Früher wurde beinhart bei jedem Wetter, vor allem im Winter und Regen gefahren, derzeit beschränken sich die "Erben" eher auf Schönwetterperioden...



Dafür haben die Weicheier          im Vergleich zu den Pionieren          im vergangenen Winter aber gar nicht so schlecht abgeschnitten...


----------



## Enrgy (29. Juni 2010)

Die Pioniere hatten (und haben) allesamt inzwischen andere Prioritäten, als WP-Punkte einzufahren...

Warte mal 5 Jahre, wenn euere KFL-Generation von den nächsten überholt wird...


----------



## ultra2 (29. Juni 2010)

Alte Menschen neigen gerne zu einer Glorifizierung des Vergangenen.


----------



## Montana (29. Juni 2010)

jenzz schrieb:


> Dafür haben die Weicheier          im Vergleich zu den Pionieren          im vergangenen Winter aber gar nicht so schlecht abgeschnitten...



Ich schrieb von _Weicheiern mit Freeride - Tendenzen _ 

.... im WP wart ihr aber sehr gut unterwegs  

Ihr wisst doch, wie ich das meine ...


----------



## PoliceCar (29. Juni 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Alte Menschen neigen gerne zu einer Glorifizierung des Vergangenen.



[FONT="]Nicht drängeln, Du kommst auch noch dran ... [/FONT]


----------



## ultra2 (29. Juni 2010)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> [FONT="]Nicht drängeln, Du kommst auch noch dran ... [/FONT]



Ich bin schon mittendrin.


----------



## Montana (29. Juni 2010)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Tja, *Königsforst*, hast Du schon gehört, Dein Königsförster, der "Montana" ist weg...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Hach , lieber und letzter Wolf der Eifel ... das ist einfach nur ... herrlich  ... Danke schön *


----------



## jenzz (30. Juni 2010)

Montana schrieb:


> Ihr wisst doch, wie ich das meine ...


 Ja sischer dat. Und wenn dich doch mal wieder spontan das Verlangen nach einem KFL-Trail übermannt guckst du halt hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (1. Juli 2010)

jenzz schrieb:


> Ja sischer dat. Und wenn dich doch mal wieder spontan das Verlangen nach einem KFL-Trail übermannt guckst du halt hier.



Danke schön, alte Leute leiden ja unter Erinnerungslücken  aber Einiges habe ich doch noch wieder erkannt.


----------



## PoliceCar (1. Juli 2010)

Montana schrieb:


> Danke schön, alte Leute leiden ja unter Erinnerungslücken  aber Einiges habe ich doch noch wieder erkannt.





Jo, isch auch. Dann werde ich die Tage auch mal die Kamera montieren.

Frage: Erkennen Sie den Trail? ...


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (5. Juli 2010)

Wegen WM werde ich am Mittwoch nicht fahren.
Wer lust und zeit hat, ich dreh morgen abend dafür ne runde
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10458


----------



## PoliceCar (5. Juli 2010)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Frage: Erkennen Sie den Trail? ...



So, war heute bei 50+ mal filmen ... ^^
Ja, wer erkennt sie, die beiden Trails :

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nt_72lCt5Lw"]YouTube- Serpentinentrail[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UP2_nQVr0Yg"]YouTube- Bremsenuphill[/nomedia]



Kleiner Tip: Nein, es ist nicht der Königsforst ... ... ... und auch nicht der Lüderich ...


O.k., noch ein Tip: Sowohl vom Königsforst als auch vom Lüderich kann man fast hinspucken ... 

PC


----------



## Schnegge (6. Juli 2010)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> YouTube- Serpentinentrail
> 
> YouTube- Bremsenuphill



Führ Schnellnesser:

Serpentinentrail = uphill
Bremsenuphill = Flowtrail

Also die beiden vids rückwärts  denken, dann erkennt man(n)s...

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Montana (6. Juli 2010)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Führ Schnellnesser:
> 
> Serpentinentrail = uphill
> Bremsenuphill = Flowtrail
> ...



Das war ja klar, dass Du das so siehst, liebe Schnegge 

Mir sind die trails jedenfalls nicht in Erinnerung, aber das heisst nichts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jerd (6. Juli 2010)

BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:


> Wegen WM werde ich am Mittwoch nicht fahren.
> Wer lust und zeit hat, ich dreh morgen abend dafür ne runde
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10458



Äh, heute ist aber auch WM!


----------



## PoliceCar (6. Juli 2010)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Führ Schnellnesser:
> 
> Serpentinentrail = uphill
> Bremsenuphill = Flowtrail
> ...



... ups, das probiere ich dann demnächst mal aus. Wird aber wohl eher nicht ohne Schieben abgehen - oder? 

Wobei - der Serpentinentrail, so wie hier gezeigt, ist auch nicht ohne Schieben erreichbar - zumindest für mich nicht ... 

Du hast übrigens bisher als Einziger die Trails erkannt - und damit eine Blümchentour als Gast mit 50+ gewonnen ...


----------



## Schnegge (6. Juli 2010)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Wobei - der Serpentinentrail, so wie hier gezeigt, ist auch nicht ohne Schieben erreichbar - zumindest für mich nicht ...



...doch doch ... das geht ähh fährt... haben wir auch schon geschnellnesst Es gibt aber noch 'ne Anfahrt ohne schieben -> wenn man von Durbusch Richtung Hoven fährt direkt nach dem letzten Haus rechts rein 

gruß
Jörg


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (6. Juli 2010)

war heute wiedermal eine schöne tour, danke an konfuzius fürs guiden.

Wir sind heute mal den Lüderich angefahren und ich hab ein paar nette neue trails kennengelernt Ingesamt sind ca 40km und 650 hm im schnellness tempo zusammengekommen. 
Nicht ganz soviel wie bei der Rentner fraktion gestern aber immerhin, ich hab ja noch ein paar jährchen zeit zum üben


----------



## PoliceCar (7. Juli 2010)

So, der Druck ist raus.
Ds Leben kann weitergehen. 

Gemma die Tour kucken ...


----------



## Montana (7. Juli 2010)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> So, der Druck ist raus.
> Das Leben kann weitergehen.



Genau ... wird Zeit, dass Handball endlich wieder losgeht 

Radfahren im Fernsehen war außer der Thurau/Ullrich Zeiten nie mein Ding


----------



## Enrgy (7. Juli 2010)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> So, der Druck ist raus.
> Ds Leben kann weitergehen.




Warste eben nicht unterwegs? War wunderbar leer im Wald und aus den Häusern kein Mucks


----------



## PoliceCar (7. Juli 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Warste eben nicht unterwegs? War wunderbar leer im Wald und aus den Häusern kein Mucks



*Normal schon*, aba Lupine war noch nicht aufgeladen ... 
In 4 Wochen gemma aba wieder mit Licht inn'n Wald ... 



Montana schrieb:


> Genau ... wird Zeit, dass Handball endlich wieder  losgeht



Das Thema Bälle habe ich schon in frühester Jugend umdefiniert. Heute bin ich zu alt ... ...


----------



## Montana (7. Juli 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Warste eben nicht unterwegs? War wunderbar leer im Wald und aus den Häusern kein Mucks



Ihr immer mit Eurem Radfahren 

... und das in einem Land in dem man vor Nationalmannschaft nie Fußball schreiben muss ... die Bevölkerung weiß was gemeint ist 

Vor ein paar Jahren haben Nationalspieler die nie den Fuß benutzen dürfen noch einen halben Tag im _dayjob_ arbeiten müssen ... genau


----------



## 2RaFa (8. Juli 2010)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> _*Offbike ..., it's max. fun  and yes, it's me
> Und in jungen Jahren geht das so :-o*_



offbike:
geil: aber gibts hier nicht ne Verwechslung?
ich meine, dich auf den Videos "in jungen Jahren" weidererkannt zu haben, nur leicht verzerrt!
so wie der abgeht, das kannst doch nur du sein!

im Ernst: wenn du noch ne 2. Laser hast, komme ich beim nächsten Mal mit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PoliceCar (8. Juli 2010)

2RaFa schrieb:


> offbike:
> geil: aber gibts hier nicht ne Verwechslung?
> ich meine, dich auf den Videos "in jungen Jahren" weidererkannt zu haben, nur leicht verzerrt!
> so wie der abgeht, das kannst doch nur du sein!
> ...



DANKE! Schon fast zu viel der Blumen ... 

Tja, den Zweitlaser habe ich dann tatsächlich schon vor einiger Zeit verkauft. Mein Sohn hatte keinen Spaß daran. Und schon wieder ein väterlicher Traum zerplatzt. 

Nun ja, dieser junge Aussie ist schon wirklich außergewöhnlich akrobatisch. Da gibt es sicher nicht viele die das so beherrschen ... 
Auf meinem Niveau bin ich aber schon recht nahe dran ... 

Kannst ja mal mitkommen, natürlich mit eigenem Laser ... 

Oder wir gehen mal wieder biken. 

PC


----------



## 2RaFa (8. Juli 2010)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Kannst ja mal mitkommen, natürlich mit eigenem Laser ...
> 
> Oder wir gehen mal wieder biken.
> 
> PC



Ja, bin langsam wieder bereit für den Wiedereinstieg!
Aber nur absolute gemütliche Wellness-Qualität!
Wie siehts aus mit dir, Guido, wärst du auch mal wieder mit dabei - sozusagen im Oldie-Trio und mehr?
oder habe ich im Rahmen meiner erzwungenen Abstinenz übersehen, dass Guido schon längst wieder dabei ist - jetzt mit seinem neuen Avatar?


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (11. Juli 2010)

Trailness Termin für Mittwoch ist online: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10491
Ich hab auch etwas angenehmere Temperaturen bestellt


----------



## Oliver111182 (11. Juli 2010)

BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:


> Trailness Termin für Mittwoch ist online: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10491
> Ich hab auch etwas angenehmere Temperaturen bestellt



Uih, mittel und mittel? War sonst nicht immer leicht und leicht?

Nach 1,5 Monaten Pause ist mir das noch was viel, gestern erst wieder angefangen.

Aber vielleicht sind ja auch genug Leute da für Wellness und Trailness


----------



## 2RaFa (11. Juli 2010)

BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:


> Trailness Termin für Mittwoch ist online: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10491
> Ich hab auch etwas angenehmere Temperaturen bestellt



war länger nicht mehr dabei und brauche Nachhilfe zu den Definitionen:
ist "Trailness" hinsichtlich Tempo und Schwierigkeitsgrad zwischen "Wellness" und "Schnellness" anzusiedeln?
@ Guido/Ralf: 
Und/oder wird dann noch ein hitzeadaptierter Wellness-Termin ausgeschrieben?


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (11. Juli 2010)

2RaFa schrieb:


> war länger nicht mehr dabei und brauche Nachhilfe zu den Definitionen:
> ist "Trailness" hinsichtlich Tempo und Schwierigkeitsgrad zwischen "Wellness" und "Schnellness" anzusiedeln?
> @ Guido/Ralf:
> Und/oder wird dann noch ein hitzeadaptierter Wellness-Termin ausgeschrieben?



Genau, Trailness ist ein zwischending. Ich versuch das Tempo immer ein wenig an die Gruppe anzupassen.

@Oliver die schwierigkeit hab ich schon was länger auf mittel stehen, du bist alles schon gefahren. Tempo war die letzten wochen etwas höher als sonst, aber das ist ja variabel. Also pack dir genug Wasser in die Trinkblase um komm am Mittwoch mit.


----------



## PoliceCar (11. Juli 2010)

2RaFa schrieb:


> @ Guido/Ralf:
> Und/oder wird dann noch ein hitzeadaptierter Wellness-Termin ausgeschrieben?



Also für Guido kann ich nicht sprechen, aber ich selber habe Mittwochs arge Zeitprobleme und werde zu KFL nur noch in sehr seltenen Ausnahmen starten. 
Sympathisant bin ich natürlich nach wie vor. 

Ich sehe mich daher in der Rolle des Doppelherzträgers: *KFL/50+* ... 

Wärest Du überhaupt schon reif für 50+?  

PC


----------



## 2RaFa (11. Juli 2010)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Wärest Du überhaupt schon reif für 50+?
> PC


was heißt reif ? ich habe seit 2 Monaten eine 6 vor der Null!
muss ich jetzt in die Gruppe 60+ ? wer guided die denn?


----------



## Enrgy (12. Juli 2010)

2RaFa schrieb:


> was heißt reif ? ich habe seit 2 Monaten eine 6 vor der Null!
> muss ich jetzt in die Gruppe 60+ ? wer guided die denn?




Sehr geehrter Herr 2RaFa

Ihre aussagekräftige Bewerbung für das Team "Königsforst +50 only" und die eingereichten Unterlagen im Portal "mtb-news.de" haben wir mit großem Interesse gelesen. Zwischen all den qualifizierten Bewerbern sind es oft nur Details, die letztlich den Ausschlag geben und die Entscheidung unheimlich schwer machen. Trotz Ihres sehr interessanten Werdeganges können wir Ihre Bewerbung daher diesmal leider nicht berücksichtigen.

Für Ihr Vertrauen bedanken wir uns nochmals sehr herzlich und wünschen Ihnen für Ihre biketechnische und persönliche Zukunft alles Gute und viel Erfolg....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (12. Juli 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Sehr geehrter Herr 2RaFa
> 
> Ihre aussagekräftige Bewerbung für das Team "Königsforst +50 only" und die eingereichten Unterlagen im Portal "mtb-news.de" haben wir mit großem Interesse gelesen. Zwischen all den qualifizierten Bewerbern sind es oft nur Details, die letztlich den Ausschlag geben und die Entscheidung unheimlich schwer machen. Trotz Ihres sehr interessanten Werdeganges können wir Ihre Bewerbung daher diesmal leider nicht berücksichtigen.
> 
> Für Ihr Vertrauen bedanken wir uns nochmals sehr herzlich und wünschen Ihnen für Ihre biketechnische und persönliche Zukunft alles Gute und viel Erfolg....


----------



## csteinha (13. Juli 2010)

Sehr lustig die Absage.

Leider bin ich gezwungen hier einen kleinen Text einzupflegen, damit ich PNs verschicken kann

Hoffentlich qualiefiziert mich Dies jetzt zum PN schreiben und versenden... 

@BjörnUpDaHill bin morgen dabei, sofern ich meine Aufgaben rechtzeitig liegen lassen kann... ca. 80% dabei.

Gruß Christian


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (13. Juli 2010)

csteinha schrieb:


> Sehr lustig die Absage.
> 
> Leider bin ich gezwungen hier einen kleinen Text einzupflegen, damit ich PNs verschicken kann
> 
> ...



 dann bis morgen, du schaffst das schon rechtzeitig und ein paar minuten warten wir ja auch


----------



## Kettenfresser (13. Juli 2010)

ja du musst eine Nachricht verfassen damit das geht. Ich werde morgen früher losfahren und etwas erkunden gehen ( hatte das heute nicht mehr geschafft) in meiner Gegend. 

Aber ich werde Mittwoch´s sicher noch mal dabei sein


----------



## MTB-Kao (14. Juli 2010)

Ich kann heute leider nicht, werde dafür aber morgen starten. Termin folgt moch (wenn ich es nicht vergesse ;o))


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (14. Juli 2010)

BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:


> Trailness Termin für Mittwoch ist online: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10491
> Ich hab auch etwas angenehmere Temperaturen bestellt



Irgend jemand da oben hört nicht auf mich
Aus den angenehmen Temperaturen ist leider ein kleines Unwetter geworden
Ich hoffe alle sind gut nach Hause gekommen.
Ich fand die Erfrischung eigentlich ganz angenehm Nur der Sturm hätte nicht sein müssen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (14. Juli 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> ja du musst eine Nachricht verfassen damit das geht. Ich werde morgen früher losfahren und etwas erkunden gehen ( hatte das heute nicht mehr geschafft) in meiner Gegend.
> 
> Aber ich werde Mittwoch´s sicher noch mal dabei sein



Und wenn´s Mittwochs nichts wird im August Donnerstags mal nach Winterberg?! 
Ich hab grad gesehen du hasst auch aufgerüstet


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (14. Juli 2010)

2RaFa schrieb:


> was heißt reif ? ich habe seit 2 Monaten eine 6 vor der Null!
> muss ich jetzt in die Gruppe 60+ ? wer guided die denn?



Die Gruppe 60+ darf auch mit solchen bikes an den touren Teilnehmen
http://www.ktm-bikes.at/de/e-bike/eGORace.php

Dadurch wird eine eigene Gruppe überflüssig


----------



## Enrgy (14. Juli 2010)

BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:


> Die Gruppe 60+ darf auch mit solchen bikes an den touren Teilnehmen
> http://www.ktm-bikes.at/de/e-bike/eGORace.php
> 
> Dadurch wird eine eigene Gruppe überflüssig




Dann schon lieber Nägel mit Köpfen. Was gibt das einen Spaß, wenn man damit den Freeridern auf ihren DHs entgegen kommt 
Und wenn der Nachwuchs direkt damit anfängt, werden die sicher später keinen Meter mehr treten wollen...


----------



## Kettenfresser (14. Juli 2010)

BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:


> Und wenn´s Mittwochs nichts wird im August Donnerstags mal nach Winterberg?!
> Ich hab grad gesehen du hasst auch aufgerüstet




Hmmm hört sich schon mal nicht schlecht an  Muss nur schauen wie ich da arbeiten muss...

...und ich habe aufgerüstet


----------



## 2RaFa (15. Juli 2010)

BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:


> Die Gruppe 60+ darf auch mit solchen bikes an den touren Teilnehmen
> http://www.ktm-bikes.at/de/e-bike/eGORace.php
> 
> Dadurch wird eine eigene Gruppe überflüssig


@Energie & AufDemHügel:
was macht Ihr euch nen Kopf darüber, mit welcher Energie die 60+ die KFL rauf und runterkommen (dürfen)

die 60+ sind flexibel: 

im Wald reicht ihnen das 12 kg Bike ohne gewichtigen Akku, 
in den Bergen gönnen sie sich eine 






und zum Dahinkommen rollt es sich so an 





bis bald im Wald!
am liebsten immer noch flexibel in nicht altersbegrenzter Truppe
  - so wie früher zu Montana-Zeiten


----------



## on any sunday (15. Juli 2010)

Pass bloss auf. Ich darf mal diesen Clown zitieren. 



sinus alba schrieb:


> Hi sunday
> 
> Falls Du es noch nicht weißt,Du bist hier in einem MTB Forum,Deine Motoradkacke interesiert keinen!!
> Motobiker versauen die Natur mit ihrem Ego!!!!
> Gruß sinus alba


----------



## 2RaFa (15. Juli 2010)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Pass bloss auf. Ich darf mal diesen Clown zitieren.



Keine Sorge: wir KFLer sind ein Haufen toleranter Menschen, die auch "Seitensprünge" tolerieren, solange sie nicht mit allzu vielen Bildern der anderen 2RadGattung überzogen werden.


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (15. Juli 2010)

2RaFa schrieb:


> Keine Sorge: wir KFLer sind ein Haufen toleranter Menschen, die auch "Seitensprünge" tolerieren, solange sie nicht mit allzu vielen Bildern der anderen 2RadGattung überzogen werden.


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (15. Juli 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> ...und ich habe aufgerüstet



Votec?


----------



## MTB-Kao (15. Juli 2010)

So, Schluss mit dem Gequatsche... für Kurzentschlossene:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6518

Wer helfen oder mit suchen möchte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (15. Juli 2010)

BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:


> Votec?



Ach soooo   Natürlich fährt sich gut ( Bergab & Bergauf )


----------



## MTB-Kao (15. Juli 2010)

Okok, war wohl zu kurzfristig  Werde wegen fehlender Anmeldung den Treffpunkt nicht anfahren.


----------



## MTB-Kao (19. Juli 2010)

Montag = Biketag. Heute kommt der Termin auch ein paar Stunden früher:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6518

See you in the woods


----------



## 2RaFa (19. Juli 2010)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Montag = Biketag.
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6518
> Der Guide bestimmt das Tempo. ...
> ... Ähnlichkeiten mit dem 50+-Termin sind rein zufällig ;o))
> See you in the woods


Wow!! 17+ !! gel, da ist der Guide noch "Führer"!
also welche Ähnlichkeiten ????
bei 50+ gilt: die Gruppe bestimmt das Tempo!
der Weg ist das Ziel! hetzen und hinterherfahren war früher!
Carpe diem!


----------



## Jerd (19. Juli 2010)

Wie sieht es denn Mittwoch aus? Ich kann übermorgen und die nächsten 3 Wochen auch!


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (19. Juli 2010)

Gerd willst du dann guiden? Dann darf ich endlich nochmal hinterherfahren


Heute kann ich nicht, wobei 18 Uhr wer eh zu früh


----------



## jenzz (19. Juli 2010)

Bin Mittwoch auch zu 95% dabei. Kann sich aber kurzfristig ändern, deswegen würd ich mich auch aufs Mitfahren beschränken.

@MTB-Kao: Heute ist es mir leider auch zu knapp. Außerdem: einen Schnitt 17+ km/h würd ich nach der Tour mit @csteinha gestern auch gar nicht schaffen...


----------



## MTB-Kao (19. Juli 2010)

jenzz schrieb:


> Bin Mittwoch auch zu 95% dabei. Kann sich aber kurzfristig ändern, deswegen würd ich mich auch aufs Mitfahren beschränken.
> 
> @MTB-Kao: Heute ist es mir leider auch zu knapp. Außerdem: einen Schnitt 17+ km/h würd ich nach der Tour mit @csteinha gestern auch gar nicht schaffen...



Ich bin am WE gar nicht gefahren, darum heute mal eine schnellere Runde. Mittwoch fahre ich auch, weiß aber noch nicht ob es mit euch klappt. Ich habe einen Externen Mitarbeiter da, der mal sein Bike mitbringen wollte. Ich wollte ihm die Hardt/Alte Dombach zeigen.


----------



## Jerd (19. Juli 2010)

BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:


> Gerd willst du dann guiden? Dann darf ich endlich nochmal hinterherfahren



Sicher doch! Termin ist online, Hier anmelden

Ich dachte ans Sülztal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (19. Juli 2010)

Jerd schrieb:


> Sicher doch! Termin ist online, Hier anmelden
> 
> Ich dachte ans Sülztal.



Da bin ich doch dabei


----------



## PoliceCar (21. Juli 2010)

... na, mal wieder *echtes KFL-Wetter* heute - was ... 


.


----------



## Oliver111182 (21. Juli 2010)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> ... na, mal wieder *echtes KFL-Wetter* heute - was ...



Da bin ich froh, mal länger arbeiten zu müssen 

Hab euch aber kurz gesehen, als ihr an der AB-Auffahrt Moitzfeld gerade aus dem Busch gekommen seid und an der Leitplanke gestanden habt.

Nächste Woche wieder...


----------



## jenzz (21. Juli 2010)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> ... na, mal wieder *echtes KFL-Wetter* heute - was ...


Ja es war feucht-fröhlich  Aber irgendwie anders als bei [post=7371893]euch am Montag[/post]...


----------



## MTB-Kao (22. Juli 2010)

jenzz schrieb:


> Ja es war feucht-fröhlich



Ich war dann gestern mit meinem exterenen Kollegen in der Hardt unterwegs. Nass sind wir zum Glück erst auf der Rückfahrt geworden. Die Trails konnten wir noch alle im Trockenen fahren 

Anbei wieder ein Montagstermin:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6518


----------



## Jerd (22. Juli 2010)

Tourbericht: 

Es fuhren insgesamt 6 Leute inklusive Guide zunächst zum nördlichen Ende des Rennweg, dann an der Autobahn entlang und am Forsthaus Broichen nördlich der Autobahn weiter bis zur bereits von Oliver erwähnten Leitplanke. 

Der Autobahnzubringer wurde waghalsig gequert und es ging den Berg hinauf Richtung Krankenhaus Moitzfeld. Dort wurde die Brücke fast @Jenzz zum Verhängnis.

Von Moitzfeld ging es trailwärts hinunter nach Immekeppel. Bemerkenswert der Einsatz des Guides, der die Teilnehmer auf den richtigen Verlauf einer Brücke hinwies, indem er volle Kanne in den Graben daneben fuhr . 

Jetzt ging es, den Wanderweg A6 folgend, hinauf Richtung Neuhurden, und dort auf dem A3 wieder hinunter Richtung Steinenbrück. Der A3 konnte mit engen, mit Wurzelstufen durchsetzten Serpentinen aufwarten. Lecker!, aber nur von einigen wenigen auch fahrend gemeistert (ich gehörte nicht dazu). Dan ging es noch unter und über Zäune, und am Ende schön über Wurzeln bergab.

Von Steinenbrück fuhren wir nochmal Richtung Immekeppel und in Oberauel den Auelerberg hoch. Die dortige Dornenhecke erwies sich als durchlässiger als erwartet, auch wenn @BjörnUpDaHill eine Brombeerranke mitten ins Gesicht bekam. Hatte es die ganze Zeit ein wenig getröpfelt, so fing es jetzt das Regnen an, und das sollte auch nicht mehr aufhören, war aber angesichts der Temperaturen nicht soooo unangenehm wie sonst.

Weiter ging es trailaufwärts , bis wir in Heidgen auf die Straße stießen. Diese ging es ein kleines Stück bergauf, bevor es in Kleinhohn alle Höhenmeter wieder runter ging. Dankeswerterweise hatte hier jemand die einzige kritische Stelle mit einer Brücke abgedeckt, die von allen ohne Probleme befahren wurde. 

Jetzt ging es Richtung Brüderstraße, am Tütberg vorbei und auf dem langen Westtrail runter nach Hause zum Bunkertrail. Der ist leider mittlerweile nicht nur zerstört, sondern auch noch gesperrt. 

Wie auf dem Hinweg ging es dann wieder zum Ausgangspunkt, wo wir um 21.15 wieder aufschlugen.

Alles in allem waren das 32 km und 550 hm.

Und auf dem Rückweg fing es dann das Schütten an, ich konnte meine Handschuhe richtig auswringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkeldueres (24. Juli 2010)

Hab mal ne Frage:Kenn mich im KF ganz gut aus,aber gibts ne Möglichkeit direkt von Brück aus nach Berg.Gladbach in die Hardt zu fahren?Natürlich Wald und Traillastig.


----------



## Schnegge (24. Juli 2010)

onkeldueres schrieb:


> Hab mal ne Frage:Kenn mich im KF ganz gut aus,aber gibts ne Möglichkeit direkt von Brück aus nach Berg.Gladbach in die Hardt zu fahren?Natürlich Wald und Traillastig.



Ja...

Du musst von Brück quasi immer der Stadtgrenze folgen, dann ab Dellbrück quer durch die Schluchter Heide und später parallel zur Saaler Straße  bis zur Eishalle um ab zur Grube Cox.

Das geht wie folgt: Vom Wildwechsel zur B55 diese mit einer rechts/links-Kombination queren und dann immer gerade aus. (für spätere Versuche: hier gibts rechst und links auch noch ein par nette kleine Trails). In Refrath dann links ein paar hundert Meter Straße in Richtung Dellbrück. Am Ortsausgang, dort wo halb rechts der Radweg abgeht rein und kurz drauf ganz Rechts auf den Waldweg. Dann immer gerade aus (teils Straße) bis es halb links wieder in den Wald geht (Schluchter Heide). Jetzt immer auf Forstautobahnen bleiben und wenn möglich rechts abbiegen (Immer nur Forstautobahnen!!). Irgendwann kommt man wieder an eine Straße. Hier wenden und rechts in den kleinen unscheinbaren Pfad rein (Also ohne Wendemanöver wäre das links rein, ich glaube ca. 30 m hinter einer Bank). Dem Pfad bis zur Straße (Ortsausgang Refrath Richtung Gladbach) folgen (im Zweifel rechts halten) und gegenüber in den Forstweg rein. Hier drauf bleiben, die nächste Straße queren und nach ca. 200m links. Später am See (Saaler Mühle) nochmal links und dann vor dem Spielplatz auf die Straße wechseln in gleiche Richtung. nächste Straße vor der Eishalle wieder links. Dort durch die Bahndammunterführung direkt rechts neben der Treppe rauf und dann erst gerade aus und dann links halten, die Straße queren und gerade den Pfad über die Wiese. kurz bevor der Pfad auf den breiten Weg kommt, kann Mann, und Frau auch, unscheinbar halb rechts den Weg überquerend und in einen weiteren Pfad einbiegen. Nach dem Brett über das Rinnsal links, die nächste rechts, am Ende wieder rechts, an der Gabelung links und dann immer geradeaus bis man wegen eines Grundstückes links zur Straße muss. An der Ampel auf gegenüberliegenden Seite ist dann die Einfahrt zur Grube Cox, welche sich schon im Gebiet der Hardt befindet.

Man kann natürlich auch zwischen Refrath und Schluchter Heide noch mit mehr Trails und weniger Straße auskommen oder auch über Frankenforst zu Saaler Mühle fahren. Dann wird's aber komplizierter und ich weiß nicht ob ich das so aus dem Kopf hin bekomme.

Gruß und viel Glück
Jörg


----------



## onkeldueres (24. Juli 2010)

Super.Vielen Dank.Da kann ich was mit anfangen.Danke nochmal


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (26. Juli 2010)

Termin für Mittwoch ist online!
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10570

@Jerd kommst du auch?


----------



## Jerd (27. Juli 2010)

BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:


> @Jerd kommst du auch?



Wenn du das Tempo auf "langsam" setzt


----------



## MTB-Kao (27. Juli 2010)

Jerd schrieb:


> Wenn du das Tempo auf "langsam" setzt



Mittel bei Björn ist doch langsam  Bei mir ist mittel wirklich mittel... glaube ich   Wobei... was sind die 50+  Ach egal, alles eine Sache der Betrachtungsweise. Hauptsache Spaß!!!


----------



## 2RaFa (28. Juli 2010)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Mittel bei Björn ist doch langsam  Bei mir ist mittel wirklich mittel... glaube ich   *Wobei... was sind die 50+ * Ach egal, alles eine Sache der Betrachtungsweise. Hauptsache Spaß!!!



*die 50+* sind gemütlich und genussreich unterwegs, im Tempo unberechenbar und im Abschluss mitunter feucht-fröhlich...


----------



## MTB-Kao (28. Juli 2010)

2RaFa schrieb:


> *die 50+* sind gemütlich und genussreich unterwegs, im Tempo unberechenbar und im Abschluss mitunter feucht-fröhlich...



So ist's recht  Da kann man sich ja schon richtig auf's älter werden freuen


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (28. Juli 2010)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Mittel bei Björn ist doch langsam  Bei mir ist mittel wirklich mittel... glaube ich   Wobei... was sind die 50+  Ach egal, alles eine Sache der Betrachtungsweise. Hauptsache Spaß!!!



Stimmt genau 

Für heute packt auf jeden fall mal Licht ein. Bin am überlegen die richtung schildgen - odenthal auszuprobieren.


----------



## MTB-Kao (28. Juli 2010)

BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:


> Stimmt genau
> 
> Für heute packt auf jeden fall mal Licht ein. Bin am überlegen die richtung schildgen - odenthal auszuprobieren.



Gut, dann kann ich endlich mal meine neue Lampe ausprobieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jerd (28. Juli 2010)

Sehr schöne Tour heute vom Björn! In eigentlich bekanntem Gebiet waren doch viele neue Trails dabei.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (28. Juli 2010)

MTB-KAOt: eine feine Lampe hat Du! Hält sogar unter Wasser

@Björn: wer hat Dir eigentlich gesagt, dass wir jeden Mittwoch regelmäßig duschen wollen

@Guide und Co-Guide (wer war wer?): feine Tour heute, habe viel Neues gesehen und fand das meiste 

Bis bald! 
Manni

P.S. Steigung max. 23% laut Aufzeichnung
(max.HF 105%  )


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (29. Juli 2010)

@Anfaenger64 ich hab langsam auch die schnauze voll, zum dritten mal nach der tour das Wasser aus den schuhen zu kippen. Bei 30 Grad ist es ja noch angenehm aber bei 15 Grad ist das nicht mehr so toll 

@Gerd tut es deine Lampe wieder? Oder ist sie den wasser tod gestorben?

Gerd war der Guide für die an und abfahrt . Ich hab dann ab schildgen/ schlebusch übernommen wo wir uns dann ein wenig durch die Hügel gekämpft haben. Grob hummelsheim, Edelrath, Glöbusch und wo wir schon in der Ecke waren natürlich den feinen Downhill am Erberich runter  
Dann richtung Odenthal und Voiswinkel wo noch der der schöne Wurzeltrail auf uns wartete.
In Dellbrück sind wir dann leider vom Regen (war das noch regen?) überrascht worden. Und so gings dann mal wieder klitsch nass richtung heimat.


----------



## MTB-Kao (29. Juli 2010)

Zu einer Lampen-Test-Tour gehört natürlich auch ein ordentlicher Schauer. Wie soll ich sonst testen, ob die Lampe wasserdicht ist? Außerdem war mein Rad dreckig und es musste mal ordentlich abgeduscht werden 

@Manni
Wie kann man denn einen Puls über seinem max-Puls haben???


----------



## Jerd (29. Juli 2010)

BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:


> @Gerd tut es deine Lampe wieder? Oder ist sie den wasser tod gestorben?



Tja, schwer zu sagen... Sie brennt wieder, allerdings kann ich sie nicht mehr aus machen


----------



## MTB-Kao (29. Juli 2010)

Und hier gleich der Montagstermin:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6518

Wird dieses Mal nicht übermäßig schnell


----------



## 2RaFa (29. Juli 2010)

BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:


> @Anfaenger64 ich hab langsam auch die schnauze voll, zum dritten mal nach der tour das Wasser aus den schuhen zu kippen. Bei 30 Grad ist es ja noch angenehm aber bei 15 Grad ist das nicht mehr so toll


macht es doch wie die von 50+
die suchen sich das richtige Wetter aus und kippen dann nach der tour das Weizen aus den Gläsern in den Rachen statt schnödes Wasser aus den Schuhen!


----------



## Delgado (29. Juli 2010)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Wird dieses Mal nicht übermäßig schnell



... weil wir Dich am So. in Windeck zerlegen?


----------



## MTB-Kao (29. Juli 2010)

Delgado schrieb:


> ... weil wir Dich am So. in Windeck zerlegen?



Genau  Du bist dabei? Freu' mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (29. Juli 2010)

2RaFa schrieb:


> macht es doch wie die von 50+
> die suchen sich das richtige Wetter aus und kippen dann nach der tour das Weizen aus den Gläsern in den Rachen statt schnödes Wasser aus den Schuhen!



Das mit dem Weizen hatten wir auch schon, ist nur leider schon ein paar Wochen her.
Und wer kann schon von sich erzählen in nem Monsum biken gewesen zu sein


----------



## Delgado (29. Juli 2010)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Genau  Du bist dabei? Freu' mich




Wenn's nicht wie aus Eimern schüttet kommen wir auch.


----------



## MTB-Kao (29. Juli 2010)

Delgado schrieb:


> Wenn's nicht wie aus Eimern schüttet kommen wir auch.



Schön. Wetterbericht sieht allerdings bisher nicht so dolle aus  Wir werden sehen.


----------



## jenzz (29. Juli 2010)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> @Björn: wer hat Dir eigentlich gesagt, dass wir jeden Mittwoch regelmäßig duschen wollen


einmal die Woche duschen ist doch nun wirklich nicht zuviel...


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (30. Juli 2010)

jenzz schrieb:


> einmal die Woche duschen ist doch nun wirklich nicht zuviel...



du darfst doch eigentlich gar nicht mitreden, warst ja nur einmal dabei


----------



## jenzz (30. Juli 2010)

Stimmt... hab ich aber mit dem RR gestern abend nachgeholt, inklusive 2 Reifenpannen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (3. August 2010)

für morgen sieht das Wetter ja mal bescheiden aus
Da am Wochenende die 24h von Duisburg anstehen werd ich mir wohl keine Fangopackung gönnen.


----------



## MTB-Kao (3. August 2010)

Dann mache ich mal einen Termin:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6518

Wenn das Wetter zu schlecht ist werde ich bis 17.30 Uhr posten, ob die Tour stattfinden wird.


----------



## 2RaFa (3. August 2010)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Wenn das Wetter zu schlecht ist werde ich bis 17.30 Uhr posten, ob die Tour stattfinden wird.



oder sattelt spontan auf heute um - dann gibts ne große Runde!

_alle reden vom Wetter - wir organisieren es uns! 
die von 50+
_


----------



## MTB-Kao (3. August 2010)

2RaFa schrieb:


> oder sattelt spontan auf heute um - dann gibts ne große Runde!
> 
> _alle reden vom Wetter - wir organisieren es uns!
> die von 50+
> _



Dienstags hat meine Frau Sporttag, da habe ich Kinderdienst


----------



## 2RaFa (3. August 2010)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Dienstags hat meine Frau Sporttag, da habe ich Kinderdienst



wie schön  und wie schade zugleich...
einer der Vorteile von 50+: 
die Kinder passen auf sich selber auf oder sind schon längst ausm haus...

vielleicht fällt der Schönwettertag nächste Woche ja wieder auf Mo. oder Mi....


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (9. August 2010)

Was ist denn zur Zeit mit dem Wetter los?
Für Mittwoch ist schon wieder regen angekündigt

Mein bike stirbt noch den Wasser tod.
In Duisburg durfte es wieder durch nen Monsumregen fahren, das 4te mal innerhalb von 8 Wochen
By the Way: Team Kfl hardcore Wellness hat Platz 198 von 436 erreicht.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (9. August 2010)

BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:


> Was ist denn zur Zeit mit dem Wetter los?
> Für Mittwoch ist schon wieder regen angekündigt
> 
> Mein bike stirbt noch den Wasser tod.
> ...



Gratuliere, das ist eine feine Leistung! Schade, dass wir uns nicht über den Weg gelaufen sind 
Bis im September!
Manni


----------



## 2RaFa (9. August 2010)

BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:


> Was ist denn zur Zeit mit dem Wetter los?
> Für Mittwoch ist schon wieder regen angekündigt


Alle reden vom Wetter - KFL50+ organisiert es sich!
lieber ne Mo-wellness-50+ bei Sonne als ne Mi-hardcore-Kfl bei Regen...


BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:


> By the Way: Team Kfl hardcore Wellness hat Platz 198 von 436 erreicht.


Gratulation!


----------



## PoliceCar (9. August 2010)

2RaFa schrieb:


> Alle reden vom Wetter - KFL50+ organisiert es sich!
> lieber ne Mo-wellness-50+ bei Sonne als ne Mi-hardcore-Kfl bei Regen...



Also, Du bist aber getzt ein kleines bißchen fies ... 
Wollen wir mal hoffen heute trocken zu bleiben ... 

Apropos: Mittwoch war eigentlich traditionell immer "der" KFL-Matschtag schlechthiin ... ^^
Da kann ich mich erinnern, daß höchst dekorierte Bikers gescheitert und steckengeblieben sind ... 

Wird schon Björn ...


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (9. August 2010)

2RaFa schrieb:


> Alle reden vom Wetter - KFL50+ organisiert es sich!
> lieber ne Mo-wellness-50+ bei Sonne als ne Mi-hardcore-Kfl bei Regen...
> 
> Gratulation!


jaja und was macht ihr dann im herbst, winter? 

Ich fahr einfach demnächst bei euch mit, dann regnet es bestimmt auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PoliceCar (9. August 2010)

BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:


> jaja und was macht ihr dann im herbst, winter?



Durchfahren. Ist doch klar ne' ... 



BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:


> Ich fahr einfach demnächst bei euch mit, dann regnet es bestimmt auch



Na, Regen sollte dann aber nicht die einzige *"bekannte Größe"* sein ...


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (10. August 2010)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Na, Regen sollte dann aber nicht die einzige *"bekannte Größe"* sein ...



Sorry ich habs gestern nicht verstanden und heute steh ich auch noch aufm schlauch. Ich glaub ich werd langsam zu alt um mir 24h ohne schlaf um die Ohren zu schlagen


Wetteronline sagt für morgen Gewitter vorraus, ich würd daher lieber am Donnerstag ne runde drehen, wär jemand dabei?


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (10. August 2010)

Mist ich kann am Donnerstag gar nicht

Naja den ein oder anderen werd ich ja am Sonntag sehen


----------



## PoliceCar (10. August 2010)

BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:


> Sorry ich habs gestern nicht verstanden und heute steh ich auch noch aufm schlauch. Ich glaub ich werd langsam zu alt um mir 24h ohne schlaf um die Ohren zu schlagen



Scheint so ... 
Ich glaube, einen der älteren Herren kennst Du schon länger. Frag den doch mal wie ich's gemeint haben könnte ...  ...  ...


----------



## Oliver111182 (10. August 2010)

Wenn ich das Wetter so sehe, bin ich froh, dass mein Rad erst am Montag zum Doc kommt. Da ist morgen abend kein schlechtes Gewissen vorhanden, wenn ich nicht mitkomme 

Nächste Woche wieder...


----------



## 2RaFa (10. August 2010)

Oliver111182 schrieb:


> Wenn ich das Wetter so sehe, bin ich froh, dass mein Rad erst am Montag zum Doc kommt. Da ist morgen abend kein schlechtes Gewissen vorhanden, wenn ich nicht mitkomme
> 
> Nächste Woche wieder...



etwa Angst vor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





und 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




??? 
komm doch mit bei 50+   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... otherwise .................


----------



## Oliver111182 (11. August 2010)

2RaFa schrieb:


> etwa Angst vor
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nicht gerade Angst, aber als 2m-Mann bin ich immer der 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-Ableiter in der Gruppe. Unpraktisch...

50+ Werde ich nach dem Urlaub mal mitmachen. Nach Strand und jeder Menge Sünden (auf dem Teller) geht's dann wieder langsam los


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (17. August 2010)

Meine Motivation bei Regen zu fahren ist grade gleich null, von daher werd ich morgen wohl keine Tour anbieten.
Wer ersatz sucht und ein wenig anfahrt in kauf nimmt, ich kann die jokomen touren am donnerstag nur empfehlen. Ist aber halt in schlebusch.
Ansonsten hoffe ich auf nächste woche!


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (17. August 2010)

bei gelegenheit hier vielleicht noch seine Stimme für eine Legale Dh strecke abgeben

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=478879

Wuppertal ist ja fast ums eck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oliver111182 (17. August 2010)

BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:


> Meine Motivation bei Regen zu fahren ist grade gleich null, von daher werd ich morgen wohl keine Tour anbieten.
> Wer ersatz sucht und ein wenig anfahrt in kauf nimmt, ich kann die jokomen touren am donnerstag nur empfehlen. Ist aber halt in schlebusch.
> Ansonsten hoffe ich auf nächste woche!



Mittwoch soll es noch regnen. Donnerstag scheint der einzige halbwegs gute Tag zu werden.

http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/7_tagesvorhersage/?id=DE0000999

Wenn keine 50+ Tour stattfindet, würde ich ne kleine Runde drehen. Nicht allzu schnell, denke mal KöFo und Lüderich. Startpunkt wäre am liebsten Bensberg, sonst muss ich ja erst runter, um dann wieder rauf zu fahren.

Sonst in drei Wochen wieder, nächste liege ich am Strand


----------



## 2RaFa (17. August 2010)

Oliver111182 schrieb:


> Wenn keine 50+ Tour stattfindet, würde ich ne kleine Runde drehen. Nicht allzu schnell, denke mal KöFo und Lüderich. Startpunkt wäre am liebsten Bensberg, sonst muss ich ja erst runter, um dann wieder rauf zu fahren.
> 
> Sonst in drei Wochen wieder, nächste liege ich am Strand



Hi,
50+ findet am Do. statt, wenn es nicht regnet!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




neieieiein
Komm mit - Start wird wieder Brück sein, Termin geht morgen online, falls die 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-Vorhersage stabil bleibt!
... ansonsten: schönen Urlaub


----------



## 2RaFa (18. August 2010)

Termin ist online

falls das Wetter wider Erwarten dennoch in Regen umschlägt: 
ich könnte auch am Freitag!

Nachtrag - Pardon:
jetzt ist mir die Terminankündigung in das falsche Forum gerutscht!
*Mit dem angekündigten Termin ist der "50+ - Termin" gemeint!*


----------



## MTB-Kao (24. August 2010)

So, bin aus'm Urlaub zurück. Ganz schön flach an der Nordsee  Da ich gestern nicht wollte und morgen nicht kann gibt es kurzfristig und außer der Reihe heute eine Dienstagstour:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6518


----------



## GeriHUN (24. August 2010)

Hallo Mädels und Jungs!

Ich bin Geri aud Ungarn, und besuche Köln für 2 Wochen mitte September.
Im hotel bekomme ich ein "Sportfahrrad", oder ich leihe eins.

Wie komme ich zum Königsforst? Mein Unterkunft wird im Altstadt.
Gibt es eine Landkarte hier, oder Lieblingsstrecken?

Danke, Gruss

Geri


----------



## Jerd (24. August 2010)

GeriHUN schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels und Jungs!
> 
> Ich bin Geri aud Ungarn, und besuche Köln für 2 Wochen mitte September.
> Im hotel bekomme ich ein "Sportfahrrad", oder ich leihe eins.
> ...



Haltestelle Heumarkt, dort Linie 9 Richtung Königsforst bis zur Endstation. Kostet 2 x Tarif 1b - einmal für dich, einmal für das Rad. Das sind 2 x 2,40 Euro. Der Fahrkartenautomat akzeptiert nur Münzen!

Wenn du mit dem Rad fahren willst: Guck in Google Maps nach Heumarkt Köln, klick auf die Haltestelle und lass dir den Verlauf der Linie 9 anzeigen. Man kann da die meiste Zeit neben her oder oben drüber fahren.

Der Königsforst kann sehr verwirrend sein, wenn man ihn nicht kennt, außerdem liegen die Trails weiter östlich auf dem Tütberg und dem Lüderich. Am besten einem GPS-Track hinterher fahren, zum Beispiel dem hier: GPS Track Köln-Königsforst-Tütberg-Lüderich, der enthält auch die Anreise von der Innenstadt aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jerd (17. September 2010)

Was ist denn hier los? Mehr als 3 Wochen Schweigen???

Hat jemand Lust, am Samstag ein wenig Königsforst und Lüderich zu fahren, ich wollte mir ein paar Sachen anschauen? Nix genaues weiß ich nicht, einfach mal gucken fahren.

Wollte so früher Nachmittag fahren, 13-14 Uhr.


----------



## Oliver111182 (17. September 2010)

Hallo Jerd,

muss/will morgen früh noch arbeiten gehen.

Schaue aber ab und zu noch hier rein. Wenn ich absehen kann, dass ich es schaffe, würde ich mich per Handy melden.

KoFö und Lüderich erkunden ist ne gute Idee  

Schönen Abend und vielleicht bis morgen


----------



## Jerd (17. September 2010)

Super! Wenn es knapp wird, kann man es auch noch nach hinten schieben.


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (18. September 2010)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10825

So Sommerpause ist vorbei, jetzt beginnt das Training für den Winterpokal

(Scheint ja fast so das nur noch ich Kfl guide       )


----------



## Jerd (18. September 2010)

14:00 Uhr????

Leider kann ich Mittwochs nicht mehr, erst wieder in den Herbstferien


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (18. September 2010)

Uhrzeit wurde geändert.

Also ich bin nicht fest an den Mittwoch gebunden.


----------



## Jerd (18. September 2010)

Di und Do sind besser, Mo und Mi hab ich die Kleine


----------



## Oliver111182 (18. September 2010)

Ich bin auch dabei, wenn ich es pünktlich schaffe, egal, welcher Tag.

Gerd, heute war wieder typisch. Saß noch bis 17:30 am Schreibtisch und Handy hat irgendwann um 9 schon schlapp gemacht. Da konnte ich es noch nicht absehen.

Hattest hoffentlich trotzdem ne gute Tour...


----------



## Jerd (19. September 2010)

Oliver111182 schrieb:


> Gerd, heute war wieder typisch. Saß noch bis 17:30 am Schreibtisch und Handy hat irgendwann um 9 schon schlapp gemacht. Da konnte ich es noch nicht absehen.
> 
> Hattest hoffentlich trotzdem ne gute Tour...



Ich bin eh nicht gefahren, hatte zwischen 14:00 und 15:00 eine unerwartete Telko mit einem Kunden


----------



## Konfuzius (20. September 2010)

BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10825
> 
> So Sommerpause ist vorbei, jetzt beginnt das Training für den Winterpokal
> 
> (Scheint ja fast so das nur noch ich Kfl guide       )



Bin demnächst auch mal wieder dabei und bastele auch gern ein paar Touren.
Aber erst nach dem Gardaseeurlaub


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (20. September 2010)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Bin demnächst auch mal wieder dabei und bastele auch gern ein paar Touren.
> Aber erst nach dem Gardaseeurlaub



Gardasee? du hast es gut! Wann biste weg, nächste Woche?
Viel Spass beim biken auf jeden Fall


----------



## Oliver111182 (20. September 2010)

Da ich nicht weiß, ob ich es am Mi pünktlich schaffe, werde ich morgen eine Runde drehen.

Wer Lust hat, ist gerne willkommen. Wird aber ruhiger, falls ich es Mi doch schaffe.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10841


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (22. September 2010)

Nach der langen Sommerpause gabs heute mal ne kleine Runde zum wieder eingewöhnen. ca 30km und 500hm bei noch angenehmen Temperaturen.
Aber man merkt das der Herbst kommt, die Schlammlöcher werden wieder grösser


----------



## jenzz (29. September 2010)

Tach zusammen,

hab mal für heute abend einen Termin eingestellt. Wenn ich bis dahin mein GPS wiedergefunden hab wird ein alter KFL-Track nachgefahren, ansonsten sind (Co-) Guides herzlich wilkommen!  Wegen mangelnden Trainingsfleißes in den letzten Wochen wird es aber auf jeden Fall tendenziell eher gemütlich...


----------



## MTB-Kao (29. September 2010)

Ich würde gerne mitkommen, muss aber leider zum Elternabend in den KiGa.

Wie war Duisburg?


----------



## jenzz (29. September 2010)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Wie war Duisburg?


Anstrengend, dreckig, naß... aber trotzdem irgendwie schön  Waren auch gar nicht soo schlecht (<-- bei Suche "kfl" eintippen)


MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne mitkommen, muss aber leider zum Elternabend in den KiGa.


Schade, dann halt demnächst wieder!


----------



## BikePotato (30. September 2010)

Bin neu hier und gestern unangemeldet einfach mal beim Treffpunkt erschienen. Danke an Jens und Christian(?) für die freundliche Aufnahme und die schöne Tour. War die letzten Kilometer auch der erste "Nightride" meines Lebens. 

Habe dementsprechend meine noch relativ engen Grenzen aufgezeigt bekommen ... 

Die Tour war für mich aber wie eine Hausrunde rund um Forsbach, sodass ich sicher Gelegenheit haben werde, die Trails noch zu trainieren.

Werde sicher noch mal vorbeikommen, wenn wieder Wellnez angesagt ist (nächsten Mittwoch stecke ich aber schon in Urlaubsvorbereitungen, da wird es leider nichts).

Grüße
Michael


----------



## csteinha (2. Oktober 2010)

So ich möcht auch mal eine größere Tour morgen starten. Wetter biedert sich ja gerade zu an! Meldet euch zahreich an! 
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10898
Ich würd sagen es geht von Brück aus Richtung Lohmar... bin jedoch recht flexibel.
(Man kann ja über alles sprechen)

@Michael ...Christian ist Richtig. 

Grüße


----------



## MTB-Kao (4. Oktober 2010)

Da ich gestern nicht fahren konnte: Wer heute schon etwas früher Zeit hat...

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6518

Wird keine übermäßig schnelle Tour.

@Christian
Fuß wieder in Ordnung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkeldueres (4. Oktober 2010)

Weiss jemand ob an den Fischteichen die ganzen mutwillig in den Weg gelegten Bäume und Äste entfernt hat?


----------



## csteinha (4. Oktober 2010)

@Lars
Jein! Leider noch keine großen Läufe möglich. Aber es wird...


----------



## Stefan_SIT (5. Oktober 2010)

onkeldueres schrieb:


> Weiss jemand ob an den Fischteichen die ganzen mutwillig in den Weg gelegten Bäume und Äste entfernt hat?


Auffahrt Hoffnungsthal --> Tütberg? Man kann da wieder komplett durchfahren. Stand: 2. Oktober, 16 Uhr

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## csteinha (5. Oktober 2010)

So, ich trau mich nochmal...
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10915
Da hier schon mal der Wunsch nach einer SchLaDo-Tour geäussert wurde...
Also keine Angst, anmelden!
Und Spaß haben.

Christian


----------



## Konfuzius (13. Oktober 2010)

Habe für heute Abend mal eine KFL-Runde Richtung Agger eingestellt: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9030
Tempo nach Wunsch und Mitfahrern (aber maximal "mittel" )


----------



## jenzz (13. Oktober 2010)

Das hört sich sehr gut an, aber ich muß leider trotzdem passen... Hab ne blöde Erkältung die seit Wochen nich richtig weggeht. Muß mal pausieren damit ich spätestens zum WP-Start wieder voll einsatzfähig bin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jerd (13. Oktober 2010)

Kann doch nicht  Meine Frau muss doch spät arbeiten.


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich schaff es heute leider auch nicht


----------



## Oliver111182 (18. Oktober 2010)

Schade, wollte evtl. am Mittwoch ne Runde drehen, aber mein Freilauf hat sich verabschiedet...liegt jedenfalls noch alles in Einzelteilen rum. Schaffe es daher nicht.

Aber was anderes, wie schaut es denn mit Winterpokal aus, gibt es eine KFL Gruppe?


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (20. Oktober 2010)

Hey Oliver
Team Hardcore Wellness ist leider schon voll

@all: Wollte am Samstag nach längerer Pause noch mal ne tour machen. Hätte wer Lust mitzukommen?


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (24. Oktober 2010)

Am Dienstag gibt es ne tour:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11002


----------



## Thomas (24. Oktober 2010)

Dieses Thema wird an dieser Stelle automatisch aufgeteilt und wird fortgesetzt: hier


----------

